# [Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club



## 113802

They doubled the ROPs to 128


----------



## The EX1

The specs for Vega 56 in the Code are wrong. Also it is probably best to have five different entries for Vega. One for 56, 64, Nano, Frontier edition with 16GB, and then VII. Do you want the air and liquid card specs separate too?


----------



## zhrooms

The EX1 said:


> The specs and code is not correct.


 
Hold your horses! I'm in the process of updating the post, will probably take a few days to get it up to par with the RTX 2080 Ti thread.


----------



## Desolutional

Too pricey for me given current prices, let's hope they have a lower VRAM variant at a more reasonable price. I play games, not compute so I'd be looking for gaming performance. Was really hoping to buy one as well.


----------



## The EX1

zhrooms said:


> The EX1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The specs and code is not correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold your horses! I'm in the process of updating the post, will probably take a few days to get it up to par with the RTX 2080 Ti thread.
Click to expand...

This is OCN. I demand perfection!


----------



## DDSZ

Idk, you may find this interesting:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/radeon-vii.c3358
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/radeon-instinct-mi50.c3335


----------



## The EX1

I've seen rumored specs showing that VII will have 2x the ROPs at 128, however this is based on the Instinct MI50 correct? That card is limited to 64ROPs.


----------



## NightAntilli

It's an interesting product, but at this point I refuse to buy any graphics card that is more than ~ $350.


----------



## 113802

The EX1 said:


> I've seen rumored specs showing that VII will have 2x the ROPs at 128, however this is based on the Instinct MI50 correct? That card is limited to 64ROPs.


Lisa Su said 128 ROPs at CES yesterday.

https://www.anandtech.com/show/13832/amd-radeon-vii-high-end-7nm-february-7th-for-699


----------



## colorfuel

What is the basis of the TimeSpy GPU Scores in the OP? They seem a bit too high AFAIK.


----------



## zhrooms

colorfuel said:


> What is the basis of the TimeSpy GPU Scores in the OP? They seem a bit too high AFAIK.


 
Results are taken directly from the 3DMark Online Results Browser, the average of a dozen results for each card, taken below the top to exclude the water cooled and LN2 results. So they are overclocked results.

We do know from multiple official AMD performance slides that the VII is very close to the RTX 2080, if not faster in DX12, which Time Spy runs (and there is no reason to doubt the numbers). So putting it at at 12000 (without a specific number in text) for the time being is accurate enough. The point is to show the flagships performance from AMD and Nvidia, how they compete with each other.

I found it interesting that it previously took AMD a year or more to release a direct competitor card to X card from NVIDIA, this time though the difference is only 4 months.


----------



## fragamemnon

I wish I do not become a member of this club, but I am quite unsure I will be able to manage it.


----------



## jamaican voodoo

will be getting a V7 as soon as becomes available for pre order.


----------



## 6950X

So, why is CEO of nVidia saying that the Vega VII performance is laughable, and lousy? 

It looks strong to me thus far. 

I did however buy a Titan XP Galactic empire, being impatient for the same price. 

I may still grab one or two of these. For testing, price inflation, resale purposes.


----------



## gupsterg

Even as an avid AMD user I can see his take. It's new process vs old, IIRC 7nm vs 12nm. Basically new process allowed clocks gains, etc, keeping power usage same as last gen. Nvidia still more efficient even on older process.

Initially I did not go VEGA at launch, I felt it was overpriced and lacking performance. I tried a GTX 1080, yeah thing OC'd like a bitach, hit my loop way less than VEGA IMO, but not having VRR (as was not gonna pay G-Sync tax) was a big PITA, the driver panel was reminiscent of when I owned a GTX 8800 >.< .

So later when I saw a deal on VEGA, I sold GTX 1080. Yeah it consumes more power, hits loop harder, but I'm enjoying the use of FreeSync and better driver panel.

I reckon nVidia allowing FreeSync monitors is a grab at owners that may reel G-Sync tax, it could have kept a defector like me away from VEGA at that time, as I had an ASUS MG278Q.


----------



## kundica

6950X said:


> So, why is CEO of nVidia saying that the Vega VII performance is laughable, and lousy?


Perhaps he's cranky because his company's stock lost 50% of its value in the past 2 months and has a class action lawsuit against it for misleading investors.

Seriously though, Vega VII is not the failure the community is making it out to be, at least on paper. In gaming it's good(not great), but in productivity it's a beast. Those OpenCL gains are gigantic and the card will certainly find a place in the systems of those users, especially with 16gb of HBM2. Also, Ryan Smith from Anandtech is reporting that FP64 is fully intact which means the card has nearly the double precision performance at the Titan V at 1/4 the cost.


----------



## 6950X

I’m not that impressed with nVidia’s latest generation turning. Sure, it is fast but so was the last gen.

If you go look at the RTX Titan, the fastest video card on the block, but it cost $2,500 bucks. On a custom loop, with water block, and overclocked to the max it is 22% faster than a air cooled overclocked Titan XP.


----------



## 113802

6950X said:


> I’m not that impressed with nVidia’s latest generation turning. Sure, it is fast but so was the last gen.
> 
> If you go look at the RTX Titan, the fastest video card on the block, but it cost $2,500 bucks. On a custom loop, with water block, and overclocked to the max it is 22% faster than a air cooled overclocked Titan XP.


That card is targeted at researchers who need more memory not ECC memory. It even supports NVLink memory pooling for an effective 48GBs of usable memory which only Quadros/Teslas support. That card isn't targeted at gamers and at the price it isn't worth it for gaming. If Vega II actually has full double precision performance it's a bargain and I'll pick one up.


----------



## 6950X

WannaBeOCer said:


> 6950X said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not that impressed with nVidia’s latest generation turning. Sure, it is fast but so was the last gen.
> 
> If you go look at the RTX Titan, the fastest video card on the block, but it cost $2,500 bucks. On a custom loop, with water block, and overclocked to the max it is 22% faster than a air cooled overclocked Titan XP.
> 
> 
> 
> That card is targeted at researchers who need more memory not ECC memory. It even supports NVLink memory pooling for an effective 48GBs of usable memory which only Quadros/Teslas support. That card isn't targeted at gamers and at the price it isn't worth it for gaming. If Vega II actually has full double precision performance it's a bargain and I'll pick one up.
Click to expand...

It’s a great card, I’m not doubting that. It is awesome. I’ll buy one in a year or two most likely when they are a little less cost. It is great how long video cards last. 

I like using vram, with texture mods and things like that in fallout 4, KDC, GTA. So, 8GB is gone fast.

BF1 at 4K without AA can easily eat all 8GB of vram, and begin to micro studder when the level loads in background fog. Maybe AMD will offer a larger 16GB version of VII.


----------



## octiny

Count me in for 2 once some blocks come out! Although you should update the ROPS, 128 was confirmed a mistake said by someone & the media went with it, they've since corrected the statement, it's actually 64.

https://www.extremetech.com/gaming/...-viis-core-configuration-has-been-misreported


----------



## 6950X

(2) Vega VII’s will be awesome for sure. A ton of power usage never bothered me much.


Anyone know when freesync 2 will be true 30-144Hz? Or if it already is? I’m seeing a lot of misinformation on this.

G-Sync was awesome with 4K, because when the frame rate dipped to 30’s it really felt incredible. It felt like 45 FPS. And it wasn’t wavvy feeling like 30-38fps range is. 

But freesync is so much cheaper. I wish they could fix this. AMD is awesome, and there going in the right direction regardless.

It’s just 48-60Hz isn’t good enough.


----------



## SQBubble

This card is tempting, i hope we will see actual reviews very soon, for the price though i don't know, i wish it was between the RTX2080 and RTX2080Ti at least, leaning closer to the 2080ti. That would've made my decision much easier... But i guess that's wishful thinking. The aesthetic on the other hand is dope.. clean and classy. You guys think it'll be their flagship card for the whole year?


----------



## 6950X

SQBubble said:


> This card is tempting, i hope we will see actual reviews very soon, for the price though i don't know, i wish it was between the RTX2080 and RTX2080Ti at least, leaning closer to the 2080ti. That would've made my decision much easier... But i guess that's wishful thinking. The aesthetic on the other hand is dope.. clean and classy. You guys think it'll be their flagship card for the whole year?


It’s tough making a choice on which GPU for everyday use. Honestly though, RTX2080 and Vega VII are going to be the high end gpu performance standard for the next 2 years or longer. 

That’s why it was a pretty easy choice for me to grab a Titan XP. It can beat a RTX2080 once it is overclocked real good, and it has more vram all of this for $700 bucks, plus nvidia unlocked professional performance capabilities for it. 

But, I will be buying a Vega VII for testing purposes. And to support AMD. I’m getting a Ryzen 2 as soon as there available.


----------



## AlphaC

Eh if you get this GPU be sure to run [email protected] or some other FP64 application, maybe something with over 11GB VRAM use. Not much value otherwise. The misreporting of 128 ROPs is a disappointment. GTX 1080 TI has 88 ROPs and so does RTX 2080 Ti, so this is essentially surpassing GTX 1080 and RTX 2080 only. With any luck it will match GTX Titan X Pascal in pro workloads that don't use CUDA.

Also judging by the fact that only VEGA FE had pro drivers, I don't think it'll exceed VEGA64 by over 27% in pro viewports such as Solidworks or Siemens NX.

CATIA isn't overly dependent on pro drivers for AMD cards. For Nvidia cards it's a different story. Also for Blender: that's an ideal use case for the VRAM.

See: https://www.anandtech.com/show/12170/nvidia-titan-v-preview-titanomachy/6  , https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/...2018-for-adobe-premiere-autocad-vray-and-more , https://techgage.com/article/specviewperf-13-viewport-performance/, https://www.notebookcheck.net/GeFor...-RTX-2060-Laptop_9526_9651_9581.247598.0.html


Going off Gamersnexus' review, +27% would make it still slower than GTX 1080 Ti in Maya although for Solidworks it'd be faster than GTX Titan XP provided it does scale +27%. +27% in Autocad would make it semi competitive , whereas Creo / NX both require pro drivers on AMD. Of course scaling isn't linear since these benchmarks are also partly CPU bound so I don't expect it to make any significant improvements over VEGA 64 and VEGA FE.




https://hwbot.org/benchmark/specviewperf_12_catia/
201.88 FPS







 Cautilus Titan V @ 1980/1026MHz <-- R7 2700X @ 4.35GHz might be holding this back since it is a quicker GPU than GTX 1080
149.06 FPS







MrGenius Radeon RX Vega 64 @ 1690/1175MHz <-- Ivy Bridge @ 5.3GHz might be holding this back?
147.2 FPS







 Baddemichl Quadro P5000 @ 1657.5/1499.8MHz <--- GTX 1080 , pro drivers
139.33 FPS







 rambustibi Radeon Vega Frontier Edition @ 1377/800MHz <-- Threadripper is suboptimal CPU for this, but it was running 3.99GHz
128.68 FPS







 randyenergy GeForce GTX 1080 Ti @ MHz <--- was running stripped OS on i5 haswell @ 4.9GHz
115.65 FPS







 CjMitsuki GeForce GTX 1080 Ti @ 2088/1626MHz <-- GTX 1080 Ti overclocked to the wall on ambient pretty much , 4.55GHz R7 2700X



Benchmark download: ftp://ftp.spec.org/dist/gpc/opc/viewperf/SPECviewperf12_1_1.zip
(The listed cards above my *$400* P2000 , which happens to use 75W)


----------



## Maracus

I'm tempted to buy one also if not just to see how far I could push the core clock. Anyone know how much the 16GB HBM would contribute to the supposed 300w TDP?


----------



## Newbie2009

I dunno, seems like the only benefit over vega 64 is a few 100mhz over vega 64 and double vram.


----------



## crion

And the highest VRAMspeed of any card (1TB/s). Not insignificant. This will imho give it more longevity than a 2080.

Debating 1 or 2 on my 8k monitor.


----------



## maxmix65

price Italy- Spagna
Bye


----------



## fewness

Is there no place to pre-order this card in US?


----------



## The EX1

fewness said:


> Is there no place to pre-order this card in US?


No pre-orders. Just like the Vega release.


----------



## fewness

The EX1 said:


> No pre-orders. Just like the Vega release.


Well....hopefully the local microcenter gets some units then...


----------



## BradleyW

6950X said:


> It’s tough making a choice on which GPU for everyday use. Honestly though,* RTX2080 and Vega VII are going to be the high end gpu performance standard for the next 2 years or longer. *
> 
> That’s why it was a pretty easy choice for me to grab a Titan XP. It can beat a RTX2080 once it is overclocked real good, and it has more vram all of this for $700 bucks, plus nvidia unlocked professional performance capabilities for it.
> 
> But, I will be buying a Vega VII for testing purposes. And to support AMD. I’m getting a Ryzen 2 as soon as there available.


People say Navi will be out in 6-12 months. It will be interesting to see.


----------



## maxmix65

first test


----------



## SQBubble

maxmix65 said:


> first test


those are AMD's #s since CES


----------



## The EX1

XFX Radeon VII just leaked ahead of schedule on newegg US. Got my order in! Says it will ship tomorrow!

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...n vii&cm_re=radeon_vii-_-14-150-820-_-Product


----------



## JackCY




----------



## fewness

The EX1 said:


> XFX Radeon VII just leaked ahead of schedule on newegg US. Got my order in! Says it will ship tomorrow!
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...n vii&cm_re=radeon_vii-_-14-150-820-_-Product


How did you even find it? Search for Radeon VII doesn't show any results of this card.


----------



## rluker5

The EX1 said:


> XFX Radeon VII just leaked ahead of schedule on newegg US. Got my order in! Says it will ship tomorrow!
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...n vii&cm_re=radeon_vii-_-14-150-820-_-Product


Awesome! I hope you get in time for the weekend.


----------



## The EX1

fewness said:


> How did you even find it? Search for Radeon VII doesn't show any results of this card.


Video I took of the listing appearing and then going away....








rluker5 said:


> Awesome! I hope you get in time for the weekend.


Thanks!


----------



## SQBubble

The EX1 said:


> Video I took of the listing appearing and then going away....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90zofDxX480
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


good stuff! i hope you did locked in your's and not a newegg's mistake


----------



## The EX1

SQBubble said:


> good stuff! i hope you did locked in your's and not a newegg's mistake


Confirmed with them on the phone this morning.

They said they got 19 in their shipment from XFX and roughly the same amount from other AIB partners.

Looks like rumors were true.


----------



## ITAngel

It looks like a very interesting card but for me I may hold on to my Radeon Vega Frontier Edition 16GB HBM2 card. Mainly because I am working with Unity + C# Programming plus casual gaming. Now question is, I though Ray tracing for AMD was going to be software base and if, so will the Vega FE get an updated driver?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

AMD Radeon VII 16GB HBM2 -> 2nd Generation Vega
VII stands for -> Vega 2nd Gen or 7nm

Some of my additional findings on Vega VII from various sites:
It's from my Guru3D Radeon VII Thread 

-> https://www.computerbase.de/2019-02..._ist_der_eigentliche_koenig_der_radeon_vii_uv
-> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeo...5K-Compute-Tessellation-Undervolting-1274222/

===
UV goes to 0.971mV & 0.950mV !

Undervolting on the Radeon RX Vega 64 worked well, but it was complicated. On the Radeon VII, reducing the GPU voltage not only works much easier, it's also more effective.
First of all, you no longer lose performance when the voltage is reduced. Because unlike the previous flagship, the clock is not automatically reduced as well.

In addition, at least the test sample of the editors has a large scope for UV. Without clock reduction, the Vega 20 voltage could be reduced by 0.1 volts to 0.95 volts, without any problem during operation.
At even lower voltages, however, the graphics card crashed after a few minutes. The consequences of undervolting are immediately noticeable:
A significantly lower power consumption, an audibly quieter operation and the performance remains the same or in a few cases even minimally better - if the power limit has previously intervened.

===


----------



## DarthBaggins

I really want this GPU to do well, I want a reason to swap out from my current 1080Ti w/ out having to go to the over-priced RTX GPU's. Plus I will always have love for the Red Team :thumb:
It's looking like there needs to be some driver maturity to fix some bugs etc/


----------



## Vento041

Hello :3 Can some one test is last ATIFlash can properly dump the bios (I do not own one sadly)? And post it here? I was thinking about "porting" (it's not a real port, it's more like an how to guide) the registry trick from first vega


----------



## pdasterly

picked up 2, amd and sapphire, should i sell one or try mGpu?


----------



## Hulk1988

pdasterly said:


> picked up 2, amd and sapphire, should i sell one or try mGpu?


Sell both


----------



## Offler

Picked this one:
https://www.asrock.com/Graphics-Card/AMD/Phantom Gaming X Radeon VII 16G/

Should arrive by tomorrow.


----------



## mynm

Vento041 said:


> Hello :3 Can some one test is last ATIFlash can properly dump the bios (I do not own one sadly)? And post it here? I was thinking about "porting" (it's not a real port, it's more like an how to guide) the registry trick from first vega


The bios is in techpowerup now: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/208116/amd-radeonvii-16384-190116 

Is the same porting that is trying hellm?.


----------



## Vento041

@*mynm* I do not know :/

Btw again it's not a "port" since is just the same process (I think).


Get the bios https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/208116/amd-radeonvii-16384-190116
Dump only the power play table
Save it to .reg file with is own weird format
I would need a Radeon VII to properly know if I saved it correctly but anyway... Can also someone double check the process to see if I wrote the "," and "\" in the right place?
Also see if the reg path is correct and exist (after installing AMD drivers) "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000".


Structure definition:


PowerPlay ATOM Table: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/b...drm/amd/powerplay/hwmgr/vega20_pptable.h#L110
That weird ATOM_VEGA20_POWER_SAVING_CLOCK_RECORD struct: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/b...drm/amd/powerplay/hwmgr/vega20_pptable.h#L102
Weird ATOM_VEGA20_OVERDRIVE8_RECORD https://github.com/torvalds/linux/b.../drm/amd/powerplay/hwmgr/vega20_pptable.h#L76
Probably the right PPTable_t struct: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/b.../drm/amd/powerplay/inc/smu11_driver_if.h#L358
*I'll later update the post with some offsets, so less tech-y ppl can test stuffs. But everyone is free to join in and contribute.*



In the mean time can someone double check if I wrote the .reg file correctly?... basically get the bios, open it with an hex editor (i used hxd), extract the pptable (I've added the structure file in the attached .zip), write it in a txt file, put "," between each hex double digit, put "\" somewhere and do new line so it's easier to read, put the weird but correct reg header needed "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHI .... bla bla bla".


In the attached zip there are already 2 .reg file (copy of the same file). Modify only "Radeon VII - change this and apply to use mods.reg" so you can use "Radeon VII - use this as reset.reg" as emergency fast reset.

*EDIT #1 "FIRST BYTES WITH A NICE NAME":*


Spoiler



As example this should be the beginning of the table... remember Little-endian values (the bytes are in reversed order, ex: "43 AE 00 01" is "01 00 AE 43"). Can someone also check this? If I get the offsets correctly.










*EDIT #2 "**ATOM_VEGA20_POWER_SAVING_CLOCK_RECORD struct/subtable": ** (just for reference, normal ppl can skip this)*


Spoiler



It should be like this. Array values are in MHz.










*EDIT #3 "**ATOM_VEGA20_OVERDRIVE8_RECORD struct/subtable":** (just for reference, normal ppl can skip this)*


Spoiler



It should be like this. I do not 100% knows what does values are do. If someone is interested I'll write some more about this.










*EDIT #4 FIRST 3/4 LINES OF PPTable**:*


Spoiler



Only the first few lines because doing everything manually is tedious and way prone to errors. If this .reg tricks still works automatic tools will spring up like mushrooms.


----------



## pdasterly

Hulk1988 said:


> Sell both


you wont make any profit from selling


----------



## nycgtr

Anyone's amd direct shipped? Got mine in moment it came up. Newegg one is already on the way.


----------



## pdasterly

nycgtr said:


> Anyone's amd direct shipped? Got mine in moment it came up. Newegg one is already on the way.


amd card hasent shipped, ill have newegg card tomorrow


----------



## Kyozon

Vento041 said:


> @*mynm* I do not know :/
> 
> Btw again it's not a "port" since is just the same process (I think).
> 
> 
> Get the bios https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/208116/amd-radeonvii-16384-190116
> Dump only the power play table
> Save it to .reg file with is own weird format
> I would need a Radeon VII to properly know if I saved it correctly but anyway... Can also someone double check the process to see if I wrote the "," and "\" in the right place?
> Also see if the reg path is correct and exist (after installing AMD drivers) "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000".
> 
> 
> Structure definition:
> 
> 
> PowerPlay ATOM Table: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/b...drm/amd/powerplay/hwmgr/vega20_pptable.h#L110
> That weird ATOM_VEGA20_POWER_SAVING_CLOCK_RECORD struct: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/b...drm/amd/powerplay/hwmgr/vega20_pptable.h#L102
> Weird ATOM_VEGA20_OVERDRIVE8_RECORD https://github.com/torvalds/linux/b.../drm/amd/powerplay/hwmgr/vega20_pptable.h#L76
> Probably the right PPTable_t struct: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/b.../drm/amd/powerplay/inc/smu11_driver_if.h#L358
> *I'll later update the post with some offsets, so less tech-y ppl can test stuffs. But everyone is free to join in and contribute.*
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time can someone double check if I wrote the .reg file correctly?... basically get the bios, open it with an hex editor (i used hxd), extract the pptable (I've added the structure file in the attached .zip), write it in a txt file, put "," between each hex double digit, put "\" somewhere and do new line so it's easier to read, put the weird but correct reg header needed "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHI .... bla bla bla".
> 
> 
> In the attached zip there are already 2 .reg file (copy of the same file). Modify only "Radeon VII - change this and apply to use mods.reg" so you can use "Radeon VII - use this as reset.reg" as emergency fast reset.
> 
> *EDIT #1 "FIRST BYTES WITH A NICE NAME":*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> As example this should be the beginning of the table... remember Little-endian values (the bytes are in reversed order, ex: "43 AE 00 01" is "01 00 AE 43"). Can someone also check this? If I get the offsets correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT #2 "**ATOM_VEGA20_POWER_SAVING_CLOCK_RECORD struct/subtable": ** (just for reference, normal ppl can skip this)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It should be like this. Array values are in MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT #3 "**ATOM_VEGA20_OVERDRIVE8_RECORD struct/subtable":** (just for reference, normal ppl can skip this)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It should be like this. I do not 100% knows what does values are do. If someone is interested I'll write some more about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT #4 FIRST 3/4 LINES OF PPTable**:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Only the first few lines because doing everything manually is tedious and way prone to errors. If this .reg tricks still works automatic tools will spring up like mushrooms.


Where you able to find where the Core Clock/HBM2 Clock is in the Table? Thanks.


----------



## Vento041

@*Kyozon* 

Pls do not quote the whole post, just use "@" + username xD

Btw yes but explaining that on paint is quite hard.

Also there is no "location". Really it's just the linux driver.


----------



## Kyozon

@Vento041

I see, apologizes for that 

It is definitely being very complicated to find the Clock Info on VG20. Not quite sure why there is such a massive difference between the PPTables from VG10 to VG20.


----------



## Vento041

The clocks are just "few" bytes away (from the last thing I shown on my other images) Is just that using paint is ugly xD


I'll later write the complete "guide" to "find" those clocks.


----------



## Offler

Aside from gaming...

Anyone in this thread interested in any sort of computing with this card? 3.5 teraflops in Double precision, which is at this moment the fastest comercially available card (only the server model is even 2x faster)...

[email protected] HOME, or bitcoin mining... other things?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Some new UV Power tW for Vgea 2nd gen (UV at 0.981mV)
So we have Power like in the Vega 56 at 30%+ performance uplift  
Great Job ATI/AMD











===


----------



## fewness

anyone has the wattman manual OC working for full screen mode? On my card it always revert back to 1650/800 when a program enters full screen mode, no matter what I set. But in window mode manual OC works fine. How do I understand this....


----------



## Offler

Guys one hint...

Most reviewers tested the card on open bench. Some in a case which was designed for watercooling with negative pressure - and then wondered why the chip hit 110°C and started to throttle.

This card will require case with good airflow, probably with neutral or positive one.


----------



## Vento041

I move my finding here (https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-amd/1633446-preliminary-view-amd-vega-bios-124.html#post27845770), since this thread is not about modding. I've placed a possible software power mod there if you want.


----------



## fewness

Vento041 said:


> I move my finding here (https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-amd/1633446-preliminary-view-amd-vega-bios-124.html#post27845770), since this thread is not about modding. I've placed a possible software power mod there if you want.


You’re awesome!
Could you point out where to modify default memory and core speed/voltage? For the reason I mentioned above, overclock manually doesn’t work through Wattman. Thank you so much!


----------



## Neoony

Nooooo. Postal delivery in Netherlands PostNL delayed the package from Saturday to Monday for unknown reasons.
Grrrrrr!
xD


----------



## aerotracks

It just arrived, and I took the VII for a quick spin  Because of buggy driver I can't set an overclock, so I reduced volts and looked at fan noise and coil whine.


----------



## Offler

Just picked up mine. I ordered AsRock, but Sapphire arrived instead. (Photos will follow soon)


----------



## macmall

Just got mine too!


----------



## Offler

Ok few hints for starts.

a) If you are keeping the carbon pad, it appears to need curing time.
The initial "jump" from idle to active was 40°C at TJunction. After less than 2 hours its about 35°C.

Dont run prolonged stress tests immediatelly after installation. Run some game, set resolution, set FPS limit and check that Tjunction does not sit on 110°C but at 90°C-

CPUID HWmonitor seems to give GPU temperature from Tjunction value.

One way how to speed up curing time is to start MSI Kombustor for few seconds and stop it, wait until it cools down to ambient and start again. And use 1920x1080...

b) The driver is very rough on the edges.
GPU temp indicated in overlay is NOT Tjunction. 70°C "gpu temp" equals 110°C "Tjunction".


----------



## BradleyW

I'd like to see if the removal of stock fans, to be replaced with high static pressure fans help with cooling and noise.


----------



## majestynl

Currently doing manual OC, and i must say for Timespy it isn't a issue yet. Will try some games later. For now i have a nice bump in perf.

- 1950mhz @ 1072mv and HBM @ 1185mhz
- Timespy link (2nd): https://www.3dmark.com/spy/6162233
- Attached wattmann screenie after timespy run

and for those who want: a Radeon VII wallpaper i created!!


----------



## JackCY

Probably not much because the main issue is small fin area with poor exhaust. You want at least 25mm fin height and with HBM cards definitely make a super short PCB so that at least 25-35% of the card's length is unobstructed and can exhaust straight through. Some custom cards do that occasionally but even Sapphire doesn't stick to it, it's a real shame. GDDR cards can also be made short PCB and use this good exhaust but they often do not, I don't know of any as all the tiny PCB GDDR cards are mini cards. Another thing is just how good is the contact with die and HBM. I bet they still didn't bother to manufacture both on same silicon height or grind the top flat for good measure.

This:
https://www.legitreviews.com/xfx-radeon-r9-fury-triple-dissipation-video-card-review_179202


















At least something...










Now this is better:










See how much exhaust there is? Even on top it's not always so damn obstructed, yet AMD needs their Radeon logo blocking crap ton of exhaust area. Personally I don't need that logo, I'm fine with the cube in a corner.

Sadly Fury seems to be the last cards that offered this nice cooler design and Vega cards don't. Sapphire went to hell since they abandoned TriX and all of their nice designs and replaced it with Nitro and eventually Pulse, even first Nitro Polaris coolers were poor, Sapphire's cost cutting to stay afloat while AMD fumbles around since Sapphire still didn't learn to sell products from multiple sources not only from AMD.

Of course AMD wanted to stay 2 slot for bulk orders from SIs etc. and that means tiny height fins  But then how many prebuilt systems are even going to use this GPU...

---

majestynl: Nice wallpaper but what gradient do you use that it has so much banding? I've seen this before on created images but never encountered it myself when making gradients. Is it some weird drawing tool that has so much banding?
Also why is one of your 8pin connectors different from the other, is it fully plugged in (right one on photo)?


----------



## fewness

majestynl said:


> Currently doing manual OC, and i must say for Timespy it isn't a issue yet.


How did you get manual OC to work? Was there any tricks?


----------



## majestynl

fewness said:


> How did you get manual OC to work? Was there any tricks?


Nothing special. Just manually entering 1950mhz and lowering the voltage point. 

Sometimes I need to reset to stock and re enter settings because of a bug in Wattman where clocks and memory locks at 1680mhz/800HBM . Dunno what's triggering this bug. Someone said about full screen mode if I remember well. Didn't try to replicate..


----------



## fewness

majestynl said:


> Nothing special. Just manually entering 1950mhz and lowering the voltage point.
> 
> Sometimes I need to reset to stock and re enter settings because of a bug in Wattman where clocks and memory locks at 1680mhz/800HBM . Dunno what's triggering this bug. Someone said about full screen mode if I remember well. Didn't try to replicate..


Well I said the full screen bug in the previous page...problem is so far a day into this new card, I could never even get once for it to work, if it's 50%/50% I can live with it...
Because of the full screen bug I can't get any overclocked 3DMark score, this is so boring.


----------



## milan616

Has anyone who ordered a card from Amazon actually gotten movement on their order? I ended up being able to order a Gigabyte stickered VII and it's still delivery date pending. It'll suck if I end up waiting a month like I did when I ordered my XFX stickered Vega 56 (also on launch day from Amazon).


----------



## pdasterly

milan616 said:


> Has anyone who ordered a card from Amazon actually gotten movement on their order? I ended up being able to order a Gigabyte stickered VII and it's still delivery date pending. It'll suck if I end up waiting a month like I did when I ordered my XFX stickered Vega 56 (also on launch day from Amazon).


got my sapphire today from newegg


----------



## speed_demon

Didn't see these wallpapers posted yet. Credit goes to user majestynl on Reddit. Link - https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/aoxrtk/radeon_vii_wallpaper_for_those_who_are_interested/


----------



## Hwgeek

Offler said:


> Ok few hints for starts.
> 
> a) If you are keeping the carbon pad, it appears to need curing time.
> The initial "jump" from idle to active was 40°C at TJunction. After less than 2 hours its about 35°C.
> 
> Dont run prolonged stress tests immediatelly after installation. Run some game, set resolution, set FPS limit and check that Tjunction does not sit on 110°C but at 90°C-
> 
> CPUID HWmonitor seems to give GPU temperature from Tjunction value.
> 
> One way how to speed up curing time is to start MSI Kombustor for few seconds and stop it, wait until it cools down to ambient and start again. And use 1920x1080...
> 
> b) The driver is very rough on the edges.
> GPU temp indicated in overlay is NOT Tjunction. 70°C "gpu temp" equals 110°C "Tjunction".



*What would happen if you try to add washers to increase the mounting pressure like TPU did?*
I think if you do this after stressing the card and while its hot, replace 1 at a time so there is always pressure on the pad.
TC-HM03	is listed as "Phase-change-type":
http://www.hitachi-chem.co.jp/english/products/cc/026.html


----------



## Danesh_italiano

majestynl said:


> Nothing special. Just manually entering 1950mhz and lowering the voltage point.
> 
> Sometimes I need to reset to stock and re enter settings because of a bug in Wattman where clocks and memory locks at 1680mhz/800HBM . Dunno what's triggering this bug. Someone said about full screen mode if I remember well. Didn't try to replicate..


I "was" getting same issue with my vega. The clock was randomly locking in one of the pstate and the only solution was restarting the driver or the entire PC. I've changed the PCI-E setting on the power plan to "OFF" and after that it never locked again. Doesn't make much sense but it got fixed.


----------



## Offler

JackCY said:


> Probably not much because the main issue is small fin area with poor exhaust.


The exhaust isnt the only problem. The fins above the vapor chamber are 0.5cm tall at most so ... not much possibility to diffuse the heat to the air. A massive airflow within the case can help to alleviate the problems, but only partially.

So far I havent yet seen situation where card wasnt forced to throttle after short stress test. Therefore I am not overclocking yet, i am looking what can be done to make card run on its stock values and dont throttle.

Edit:

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18250514

Ok, my combined score is abyssmal as in case of leaked results, and the question is why...


----------



## Hwgeek

Strange, only Physics Test and Combined are very low, the graphics test score is similar to other Vega VII


----------



## Offler

Hwgeek said:


> Strange, only Physics Test and Combined are very low, the graphics test score is similar to other Vega VII


I had this problem back on Phenom II, Windows 7, FuryX. Almost completely different environment and the same issue in 3dmark Combined test.


Edit:


----------



## JackCY

Hey at least you can run Firestrike, for me it closes on it's own and complains that user aborted the test. It's ridiculous, sometimes it does it on 1st test but very often on last one. Doesn't matter if I run CPU OC and GPU OC or both stock. And I'm not going to unOC my RAM so that Firestrike is happy and the motherboard can use auto timings that were causing me issues before. Everything works only Firestrike doesn't, fine by me. I don't know what's up with FS but even on Pascal it was moody let alone now with Turing so I'm not surprised you're having issues on Vega too. ULMark probably abandoned it and instead focusing on making Nvidia DLSS paid demos etc.

Yes the fin area is small because height of fins is nonexistent it's all carved out for fan clearance. It's even hard to find a picture of the cooler front in reviews, only seen on video disassemblies so far.
Chambe and heatpipes, fine, I don't see a problem with that but using tall fans and forcing 2 slot height = fin height = fin area is nonexistent. Plus exhaust blocking to murder it completely.


----------



## Offler

JackCY said:


> Hey at least you can run Firestrike, for me it closes on it's own and complains that user aborted the test. It's ridiculous, sometimes it does it on 1st test but very often on last one. Doesn't matter if I run CPU OC and GPU OC or both stock. And I'm not going to unOC my RAM so that Firestrike is happy and the motherboard can use auto timings that were causing me issues before. Everything works only Firestrike doesn't, fine by me. I don't know what's up with FS but even on Pascal it was moody let alone now with Turing so I'm not surprised you're having issues on Vega too. ULMark probably abandoned it and instead focusing on making Nvidia DLSS paid demos etc.
> 
> Yes the fin area is small because height of fins is nonexistent it's all carved out for fan clearance. It's even hard to find a picture of the cooler front in reviews, only seen on video disassemblies so far.
> Chambe and heatpipes, fine, I don't see a problem with that but using tall fans and forcing 2 slot height = fin height = fin area is nonexistent. Plus exhaust blocking to murder it completely.


The cooler looks wrong, but when you actually check the design there has been a lot of engineering put into its shape. The largest parts of the fins - which are best cooled are at the very end so the heat will be circulating internally from center to the edge.

What I dont know at this moment is whether the designer planned the card to be positioned vertically or horizontally, because it will for sure play a big role. To me the best position seems to be horizontal, but upside down...

Also the thermalpad... It should not be curing compound if its only common graphite carbon, but its mixed with acrylic. The "GPU temperature" did not went over 82°C (longer 1 hour stress test with MSI kombustor), Tjunction however went as high as 108°C, but it was impossible to tell whether the card undervolted automatically, or throttled... yet the FPS during the stress were unaffected. Its worth noting that usage of liquid metal decreased mainly Tjunction by 5 degrees.

The stress test was MSI kombustor at 1920x1080, with Power set to -20 in order to not damage the card. After installation and during initial stress the card was making strange sound - like when you stop your car and the engine starts to cool down.

Also the card is mounted in a Fractal Design Node 804, along with 7 Noctua fans, so the airflow should not be an issue.


----------



## majestynl

fewness said:


> Well I said the full screen bug in the previous page...problem is so far a day into this new card, I could never even get once for it to work, if it's 50%/50% I can live with it...
> Because of the full screen bug I can't get any overclocked 3DMark score, this is so boring.


Dunno tried in non full-screen mode, still same issue!



speed_demon said:


> Didn't see these wallpapers posted yet. Credit goes to user majestynl on Reddit. Link - https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/aoxrtk/radeon_vii_wallpaper_for_those_who_are_interested/


 will make a UW and Vega 14nm version later!




Danesh_italiano said:


> I "was" getting same issue with my vega. The clock was randomly locking in one of the pstate and the only solution was restarting the driver or the entire PC. I've changed the PCI-E setting on the power plan to "OFF" and after that it never locked again. Doesn't make much sense but it got fixed.


Links state Power Management is always on OFF in my Power plans. I also tried Disabling ULPS with no Luck. Still locking GPU and Memory clocks many times


----------



## gupsterg

I can't say 3DM is "moody" on my rigs. Below all FS/FSE/FSU Stress tests ~10min each, TS/TSE ~20min each.



Spoiler














I'm finding on latest drivers, fully updated W10, if I have screen turn off as per power saving in power plan, OC will break; OC done via reg mod on RX VEGA 64 and slider on Custom plus frequency/voltage sliders manual.

I can't say I'm up for getting RVII. Currently best price here is £650 with 3 games, so ~£550 if account game pack as £100 worth. When I bought RX VEGA 64 working out ~£460 I said that was my ceiling for a GPU and sticking to it. Bewildering that the junction temperature is so high on stock cooler, especially considering it's a 3 fan setup. Interested to see how the stock boosting improves for RVII owners when say WC GPU. From reviews it seem more so on VEGA20 junction temperature is used for boost tech.

Been interesting to see the reviews. Nice to find out finally what Hotspot was on VEGA10, so cool to know it had 32 on die temp sensors and VEGA20 is 64. Only the v19 drivers show VRM temperatures on V64 always when open HWINFO, taken ~1yr plus of AMD driver releases to fix this. I wonder how long it will take 3rd party utils to work with VEGA20 SMU...

@Offler

AMD CPU on combined always performs poorer than Intel. I never see CPU peg to 100% unlike on Intel, here's link with user using i9 9900K+RVII vs your TR+RVII result vs a retweak of my GPU (CPU stock only RAM OC'd).

@majestynl

Nice looking setup chap  , you have a 3DM FS run link on your OC setup? here's my current V64 daily setup vs TS result you posted.


----------



## Offler

gupsterg said:


> @Offler
> 
> AMD CPU on combined always performs poorer than Intel. I never see CPU peg to 100% unlike on Intel, here's link with user using i9 9900K+RVII vs your TR+RVII result vs a retweak of my GPU (CPU stock only RAM OC'd).


I had some improvement when i completely turned off CPU OC and let frequency on auto. In stress tests, the CPU reached critical temperatures for no good reason (was overvolted a lot).

Also its not just that AMDs do lesser results there. Results for combined score are very inconsistent.

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/16285602/fs/18250514


----------



## fewness

Danesh_italiano said:


> I "was" getting same issue with my vega. The clock was randomly locking in one of the pstate and the only solution was restarting the driver or the entire PC. I've changed the PCI-E setting on the power plan to "OFF" and after that it never locked again. Doesn't make much sense but it got fixed.


Checked mine; it’s off to begin with since I always use high performance power plan...


----------



## majestynl

gupsterg said:


> @majestynl
> 
> Nice looking setup chap  , you have a 3DM FS run link on your OC setup? here's my current V64 daily setup vs TS result you posted.


Thanks gup  Not yet with this OC setup. Currently working on some test for the clocks/mem lock-downs. Heaven and some games are running fine in Windowed Mode with my OC setup. The GPU can do high clocks so its looking promising for now 
I will share FS soon. Will let you know.




fewness said:


> Checked mine; it’s off to begin with since I always use high performance power plan...


I have double checked with games, and indeed its working great in windowed mode. Same for Heaven etc.. 
As far as i know, we cant run 3Dmark in windowed mode. (only custom run)?!


----------



## Hwgeek

*Gigabyte added its OverClocking Utility to the VII support page: *

*AORUS ENGINE* 1.55	107.89 MB	2019/02/02
Release Note:
Support More Products.
https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-RVEGA20-16GD-B#support-dl-utility

*Did any one tried to OC with it?*


----------



## fewness

majestynl said:


> I have double checked with games, and indeed its working great in windowed mode. Same for Heaven etc..
> As far as i know, we cant run 3Dmark in windowed mode. (only custom run)?!


Windowed mode custom run doesn't give a total score, won't show up in 3DMark website results search either, of course...


----------



## macmall

So after a few tests this is where I'm at with my Sapphire card : 

Stock clocks but @1000mv...not going to OC at all here gonna let the card get broken in before I do anything crazy with it.

Power slider at 0 dosen't seem to do anything right now or I'm just not seeing it

Memory at stock cause if I move it, it goes down to 800 and have to reset

Fans are auto

Temps are really good but I also have 12 fans in a large ass case and the Mobo is sitting Horizontal with 3 120 fans right above the GPU to bring air off it and a 140 on its back.


Edit: Freesync off, Full Screen,Power Mode is High Preformace, Creator Mode but Memory on L. ALSO the fan isn't that loud at 3k...least to me but then again my case and having loud little kids might help that


----------



## fewness

alright I finally figured out a way to get OC work. Basically I had to use Alt-R to bring up the Radeon Overlay and apply saved OC profile during the benchmark. And with each different scene, you will need to re-apply the OC profile. Fortunately 3DMark has a rather slow loading period before benchmark starts, so during each loading, I can Alt-R, go to Wattman, hit restore, hit accept, hit load profiles, then hit the profile I want before the benchmark run starts....It's like playing QTE during 3DMark, damn it AMD!

But the results are worth it I guess. 2000+ core/1200 mem gives 15800+ graphics score in Fire Strike Extreme


----------



## ZealotKi11er

macmall said:


> So after a few tests this is where I'm at with my Sapphire card :
> 
> Stock clocks but @1000mv...not going to OC at all here gonna let the card get broken in before I do anything crazy with it.
> 
> Power slider at 0 dosen't seem to do anything right now or I'm just not seeing it
> 
> Memory at stock cause if I move it, it goes down to 800 and have to reset
> 
> Fans are auto
> 
> Temps are really good but I also have 12 fans in a large ass case and the Mobo is sitting Horizontal with 3 120 fans right above the GPU to bring air off it and a 140 on its back.
> 
> 
> Edit: Freesync off, Full Screen,Power Mode is High Preformace, Creator Mode but Memory on L. ALSO the fan isn't that loud at 3k...least to me but then again my case and having loud little kids might help that


What was your voltage at stock?


----------



## majestynl

fewness said:


> Windowed mode custom run doesn't give a total score, won't show up in 3DMark website results search either, of course...


That's what I'm suggesting 




fewness said:


> alright I finally figured out a way to get OC work. Basically I had to use Alt-R to bring up the Radeon Overlay and apply saved OC profile during the benchmark. And with each different scene, you will need to re-apply the OC profile. Fortunately 3DMark has a rather slow loading period before benchmark starts, so during each loading, I can Alt-R, go to Wattman, hit restore, hit accept, hit load profiles, then hit the profile I want before the benchmark run starts....It's like playing QTE during 3DMark, damn it AMD!
> 
> But the results are worth it I guess. 2000+ core/1200 mem gives 15800+ graphics score in Fire Strike Extreme


Nice! Probably it's because 3D mark forces full screen at each scene.

Will try tomorrow the workaround. What's your Wattman setting for Max boost clock ? 2050 ? Or 2100mhz?


----------



## Offler

fewness said:


> alright I finally figured out a way to get OC work. Basically I had to use Alt-R to bring up the Radeon Overlay and apply saved OC profile during the benchmark. And with each different scene, you will need to re-apply the OC profile. Fortunately 3DMark has a rather slow loading period before benchmark starts, so during each loading, I can Alt-R, go to Wattman, hit restore, hit accept, hit load profiles, then hit the profile I want before the benchmark run starts....It's like playing QTE during 3DMark, damn it AMD!
> 
> But the results are worth it I guess. 2000+ core/1200 mem gives 15800+ graphics score in Fire Strike Extreme


What cooling you use? Those Tjunctions look quite low to me.


----------



## majestynl

Some have found another work around for locking clocks 
and memory:

https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/32498016

Didn't try it yet, will do tomorrow!


----------



## Kyozon

Is it known what Voltages the HBM2 in VII is running at?

IIRC the 64/FE were 1.356V.


----------



## Offler

Did anyone tested the Double Precision capabilities?


----------



## gupsterg

fewness said:


> alright I finally figured out a way to get OC work. Basically I had to use Alt-R to bring up the Radeon Overlay and apply saved OC profile during the benchmark. And with each different scene, you will need to re-apply the OC profile. Fortunately 3DMark has a rather slow loading period before benchmark starts, so during each loading, I can Alt-R, go to Wattman, hit restore, hit accept, hit load profiles, then hit the profile I want before the benchmark run starts....It's like playing QTE during 3DMark, damn it AMD!
> 
> But the results are worth it I guess. 2000+ core/1200 mem gives 15800+ graphics score in Fire Strike Extreme


That is nice :thumb: . Hopefully AMD are quicker to resolve drivers issues this time around. I got my RX VEGA 64 ~Oct 17, even by that time Wattman was not fixed.



majestynl said:


> Some have found another work around for locking clocks
> and memory:
> 
> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/32498016
> 
> Didn't try it yet, will do tomorrow!


That's as the 3rd Wattman image in W1zzard's review, link.


----------



## Offler

Some games i tested:


Witcher 3 @ 4K, full details
Game usually runs at 59-60 FPS, and since I use FreeSync no frame drops, nor stutter visible. Over time (few minutes) Tjunction reaches 110°C and FPS might drop to 50. Also its worth noting that at 4k Antialiasing used in this game isnt visible at all, so you can disable it.

Witcher 2 @ 4K
In most cases 60 FPS except dialogues. Game wasnt designed with 4K resolution in mind and dialogues cause FPS to drop to 10.
Near the start of the game is scene with trebuchets. When Ubersampling (Nvidia feature) is enabled, FPS drops to 27, without it its 60.

Kingdom Come: Deliverance
Cryengine. At 4k FPS in Rattay is still 47 regardless settings. Game seems to be CPU bound here. After few minutes of 4k gameplay again same problem with Tjunction. In that case fps drops a bit.

Even when i have high-res textures installed, game went only to 5.1gb VRAM usage. It was slightly a problem on FuryX.

Archeage
Its an online game based on Cryengine, and to keep things smooth I play it on 1080p with frame limit on 60. GPU runs roughly on 700Mhz, not getting close to anything critical. Power consumption of whole system while playing is 140-160 watts.

So far it looks that 4k gaming, althought possible requires some tuning.

Also even when tech specs say that card throttles from 115°C, first indications of throttling are from 110°C.












I would like to keep the current cooler, but apparenlty some tuning will be required.









Alternatively DerBauer used liquid metal:





According to tests by Hexus where was obvious that chip did not had proper contact i would try the tuning with higher pressure.


----------



## Jordel

Offler said:


> Did anyone tested the Double Precision capabilities?


I ran Julia FP64 the other day on my RVII at stock, got around 46k points at 1920x1080 Fullscreen IIRC
However, I noticed the core clock was not hitting 100% during the test, but was rather at ~1300-1400 MHz
As a comparison, the 7970 gets around 17k

Unsure if my CPU is limiting any part of the test


----------



## majestynl

Kyozon said:


> Is it known what Voltages the HBM2 in VII is running at?
> 
> IIRC the 64/FE were 1.356V.


Dunno yet, maybe if we make progression in pptable or vbios readings we will find out soon!

By the way, my HBM shows as "Micron" in GPU-Z ? Curious about others!?



gupsterg said:


> That's as the 3rd Wattman image in W1zzard's review, link.


Nice catch  I tried this morning with the white slider starting from 1900mhz and 1975mhz at max boost, but this wasn't working! Will try tonight with both bars on same freq.


----------



## gupsterg

majestynl said:


> Dunno yet, maybe if we make progression in pptable or vbios readings we will find out soon!
> 
> By the way, my HBM shows as "Micron" in GPU-Z ? Curious about others!?


No value in powerplay like VEGA10 did have when I looked last. I'd be very surprised if it's less than 1.35V.



majestynl said:


> Nice catch  I tried this morning with the white slider starting from 1900mhz and 1975mhz at max boost, but this wasn't working! Will try tonight with both bars on same freq.


NP, shame it did not work for you. Gotta be the drivers are whack in regard to this from reviewers/user comments.


----------



## macmall

ZealotKi11er said:


> What was your voltage at stock?


1094mv 

Seems to be stable @1000mv(or its not showing the right value), just ran another time spy this morning and it passed. I was expecting it to crash but it didn't. Had a dip in there this morning though down to 1500 on the core...none last night but I also had Freesync on this morning and that might of affected the score/dip.


GPU-Z doens't give a value on vcore...nor does HWINFO64....


Edit: lol I had Chill on too this morning, was playing OW last night and forgot to take them off.


----------



## fewness

majestynl said:


> That's what I'm suggesting
> Nice! Probably it's because 3D mark forces full screen at each scene.
> Will try tomorrow the workaround. What's your Wattman setting for Max boost clock ? 2050 ? Or 2100mhz?


I set at 2115. 2130 can't finish the 3Dmark run, would crash half way. 



Offler said:


> What cooling you use? Those Tjunctions look quite low to me.


Just 100% fan, outside though, it's New England, cold here 




majestynl said:


> Some have found another work around for locking clocks and memory:
> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/32498016
> Didn't try it yet, will do tomorrow!


I think I tried to drag the min clock line to match max clock line but that didn't work by itself. Maybe I should have used auto mem oc immediately after that...don't know....auto mem oc works but each time it gave me a different number, some 113x, some 116x, or 119x.


----------



## GAN77

Anyone planning to install MORPHEUS II CORE EDITION?
https://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=46
I think it will be compatible with the frame.


----------



## Offler

Hwgeek said:


> *What would happen if you try to add washers to increase the mounting pressure like TPU did?*
> I think if you do this after stressing the card and while its hot, replace 1 at a time so there is always pressure on the pad.
> TC-HM03	is listed as "Phase-change-type":
> http://www.hitachi-chem.co.jp/english/products/cc/026.html


Did the mod, with plastic washers.

There is SOME improvement.

Tjunction risen up by 33°C when torture test started and then slowly increased to 107-108°C where stabilized.
Initial "jump" was previously 40°C and it was raising quite fast (by 3, later 2 degrees per refresh).

Total GPU temp went from 83 to 78°C.

Its not 10°C as on TPU but its still progress. The washers I used are not 0,5mm thick, just 0,2 or 0,3mm.


----------



## milan616

@Offler stock pad or with your own paste?


----------



## Offler

milan616 said:


> @Offler stock pad or with your own paste?


Stock graphite pad. I studied its properties, and it should be good. Not as good as gallium based liquid metal pads, but those do oxidize over time.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

These would have been too expensive for me, like 1080ti and 2080. Hopefully AMD does something good next year, but cheaper. I'd like to support AMD again, and these prices are getting too high for all cards.


----------



## macmall

AMD Radeon VII Has No UEFI Support

https://www.techpowerup.com/252476/amd-radeon-vii-has-no-uefi-support?cp=2#comments


Edit: 
"Restatement: AMD has released a BIOS for the Radeon VII with UEFI GOP included for our AIB partners. We will also make a one click installable BIOS available to end users via AMD.com. We do not expect gaming performance differences between the non UEFI BIOS and the UEFI GOP included BIOS, although the non UEFI BIOS may experience slower boot times from cold boot. "


----------



## Jelly1973

Offler said:


> Ok few hints for starts.
> 
> a) If you are keeping the carbon pad, it appears to need curing time.
> The initial "jump" from idle to active was 40°C at TJunction. After less than 2 hours its about 35°C.
> 
> Dont run prolonged stress tests immediatelly after installation. Run some game, set resolution, set FPS limit and check that Tjunction does not sit on 110°C but at 90°C-
> 
> CPUID HWmonitor seems to give GPU temperature from Tjunction value.
> 
> One way how to speed up curing time is to start MSI Kombustor for few seconds and stop it, wait until it cools down to ambient and start again. And use 1920x1080...
> 
> b) The driver is very rough on the edges.
> GPU temp indicated in overlay is NOT Tjunction. 70°C "gpu temp" equals 110°C "Tjunction".


I see you still haven't learned your lesson about AMD.. lulz.


----------



## Eudisld15

Sup folks. How far have you gotten your VII on firestrike

Heres my score:

fire strike gpu score is now 31620

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/33445968? 

I'm literally pushing the cooler to its limit tho.


----------



## majestynl

Eudisld15 said:


> Sup folks. How far have you gotten your VII on firestrike
> 
> Heres my score:
> 
> fire strike gpu score is now 31620
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/33445968?
> 
> I'm literally pushing the cooler to its limit tho.


Nice graphics score ! What clocks and voltage are you using?
I'm currently playing around with manual OC and see what this chip can do on air. Running 3D mark with OC is pain in the @ss for now. Locking the clocks and memory.


----------



## GAN77

How to overclock AMD Radeon VII up to 2 GHz, and what's stopping it

https://3dnews.ru/982599/kak-razognat-amd-radeon-vii-do-2-ggts-i-chto-etomu-meshaet


----------



## Offler

Eudisld15 said:


> Sup folks. How far have you gotten your VII on firestrike
> 
> Heres my score:
> 
> fire strike gpu score is now 31620
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/33445968?
> 
> I'm literally pushing the cooler to its limit tho.



Can you share your settings from wattman and 3dMark profile?


----------



## JackCY

macmall said:


> AMD Radeon VII Has No UEFI Support
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/252476/amd-radeon-vii-has-no-uefi-support?cp=2#comments
> 
> 
> Edit:
> "Restatement: AMD has released a BIOS for the Radeon VII with UEFI GOP included for our AIB partners. We will also make a one click installable BIOS available to end users via AMD.com. We do not expect gaming performance differences between the non UEFI BIOS and the UEFI GOP included BIOS, although the non UEFI BIOS may experience slower boot times from cold boot. "


Is this a joke? A card in 2019 that doesn't come from factory with a UEFI VBIOS? Come on AMD.


----------



## kayan

It seems as though these are available via AMD.com. Would it be wise to purchase a non-Sapphire/xfx/etc card? I assume (since I can’t find) it would carry the same warranty as any of the 3rd party ones?


----------



## Eudisld15

Offler said:


> Eudisld15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sup folks. How far have you gotten your VII on firestrike
> 
> Heres my score:
> 
> fire strike gpu score is now 31620
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/33445968?
> 
> I'm literally pushing the cooler to its limit tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share your settings from wattman and 3dMark profile?
Click to expand...

Core clock target: 2075hz

Voltage Target: 1151mv

Fan curve: 100% full blast

HBM all stock except for clock which is at 1200hz.

Technically my curve is an undervolt since the stock settings at the same voltage curve lands the 1800hz target at 995mv


Firestrike settings is stock settings.


----------



## Offler

Eudisld15 said:


> Core clock target: 2075hz
> 
> Voltage Target: 1151mv
> 
> Fan curve: 100% full blast
> 
> HBM all stock except for clock which is at 1200hz.
> 
> Technically my curve is an undervolt since the stock settings at the same voltage curve lands the 1800hz target at 995mv
> 
> 
> Firestrike settings is stock settings.


I have first to resolve issue with Combined test.
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18250514

edit:
Better, but still not exaclty it... https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/33480227

Not sure whats the problem, because this should be normal:
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18282762

Also its quite obvious i have problem with Tjunction and hotspots.


----------



## Hwgeek

New Driver is out!- but can't see whats new beside the date:
Release Date: 2/12/2019

https://www.amd.com/en/support/grap...amd-radeon-2nd-generation-vega/amd-radeon-vii


----------



## JackCY

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-2-1-radeonvii


----------



## Offler

Hwgeek said:


> New Driver is out!- but can't see whats new beside the date:
> Release Date: 2/12/2019
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/grap...amd-radeon-2nd-generation-vega/amd-radeon-vii





JackCY said:


> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-2-1-radeonvii


I would say they just finally added the Radeon VII driver to the whole package. Original one did not contained it and the first driver was released standalone.


----------



## gupsterg

kayan said:


> It seems as though these are available via AMD.com. Would it be wise to purchase a non-Sapphire/xfx/etc card? I assume (since I can’t find) it would carry the same warranty as any of the 3rd party ones?


Direct from AMD is one year warranty :thumbsdow


----------



## bigjdubb

GAN77 said:


> Anyone planning to install MORPHEUS II CORE EDITION?
> https://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=46
> I think it will be compatible with the frame.


I have a Radeon VII on the way (not sure how long AMD takes to ship) and I also have a Morpheus II sitting in a box. I will check how it fits this weekend if the card shows up.


----------



## aerotracks

Eudisld15 said:


> Core clock target: 2075hz
> 
> Voltage Target: 1151mv
> 
> Fan curve: 100% full blast
> 
> HBM all stock except for clock which is at 1200hz.
> 
> Technically my curve is an undervolt since the stock settings at the same voltage curve lands the 1800hz target at 995mv
> 
> 
> Firestrike settings is stock settings.


Your card seems quite nice. At same volts my card runs 2050MHz in FS and 2040MHz in FSE

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/33487788


----------



## Offler

Eudisld15 said:


> Core clock target: 2075hz
> 
> Voltage Target: 1151mv
> 
> Fan curve: 100% full blast
> 
> HBM all stock except for clock which is at 1200hz.
> 
> Technically my curve is an undervolt since the stock settings at the same voltage curve lands the 1800hz target at 995mv
> 
> 
> Firestrike settings is stock settings.





aerotracks said:


> Your card seems quite nice. At same volts my card runs 2050MHz in FS and 2040MHz in FSE
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/33487788


For me anything above 1800Mhz and FPS actually drop down and if I try to push more, card fixes on 700MHz... So ... my problem with Tjunction is worse as I expected.


----------



## Eudisld15

aerotracks said:


> Your card seems quite nice. At same volts my card runs 2050MHz in FS and 2040MHz in FSE
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/33487788


Here is my firestrike extreme vs yours as my above settings.

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/18297306/fs/18298806

Applying the wattman profiles during 3d mark loading does the trick for me to overcome getting OC and UV locked.


I don't know if I am searching it right by my graphics scores is beating the highest 2080 (single) graphics score.


----------



## pdasterly

anyone try mGpu?


----------



## rv8000

I'm not sure how but I managed to snag one from Newegg a couple of minutes ago. Sapphire one was in stock for just a few seconds. Total impulse buy >_>.

Hope it runs faster stock than my overclocked V64, some of the benchmark results in this thread seem depressingly low for firestrike.


----------



## bigjdubb

pdasterly said:


> anyone try mGpu?


I was under the impression that the RVII's multi gpu capabilities were limited to compute stuff and isn't compatible with Crossfire for gaming workloads.


----------



## JackCY

gupsterg said:


> Direct from AMD is one year warranty :thumbsdow


And also means importing from abroad because AMD only sells in 12 countries or so from the hundreds that exist.
Warranty is longer in EU so it depends from which "country" selection of their store you buy from.
The AMD store is almost useless unless you are in one of the very few selected countries they decided to sell in.
In 2019 this really is a joke country selection wise when you order almost anything from Asia and have it shipped to almost any civilized country that isn't a warzone aka has a working postal service. AMD's country selection in comparison is kind of 1990s.


----------



## aerotracks

Eudisld15 said:


> Here is my firestrike extreme vs yours as my above settings.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/18297306/fs/18298806
> 
> Applying the wattman profiles during 3d mark loading does the trick for me to overcome getting OC and UV locked.


Awesome score :thumb:


----------



## Reikoji

Getting mine tomorrow.


----------



## Offler

Been checking multiple videos and reviews where they dismantled the card. The carbon pad used to tear in the center, while the cooler surface was exposed. I wonder how high is the possibility that there was an air bubble trapped under the TIM.

Anyway what would be great...










Imagine a software which reads all 64 thermal sensors on spots marked above and report all the temperatures.


----------



## gupsterg

kayan said:


> It seems as though these are available via AMD.com. Would it be wise to purchase a non-Sapphire/xfx/etc card? I assume (since I can’t find) it would carry the same warranty as any of the 3rd party ones?
> 
> 
> 
> gupsterg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Direct from AMD is one year warranty :thumbsdow
> 
> 
> 
> JackCY said:
> 
> 
> 
> And also means importing from abroad because AMD only sells in 12 countries or so from the hundreds that exist.
> Warranty is longer in EU so it depends from which "country" selection of their store you buy from.
> The AMD store is almost useless unless you are in one of the very few selected countries they decided to sell in.
> In 2019 this really is a joke country selection wise when you order almost anything from Asia and have it shipped to almost any civilized country that isn't a warzone aka has a working postal service. AMD's country selection in comparison is kind of 1990s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yeah store seems pointless to me.

Here in the UK, best warranty length, at not above £650 purchase price, is Sapphire 3yrs exclusively at OCuk. As Sapphire warranty is through purchase outlet no vast cost to RMA to OCuk.

What grinds my gear is the warranty void sticker. When I WC'd my V64 I saved the sticker just in case I needed it. I guess on RVII even if an owner placed back the sticker and if check was done for pad's presence, it could be grounds for warranty void.



Offler said:


> For me anything above 1800Mhz and FPS actually drop down and if I try to push more, card fixes on 700MHz... So ... my problem with Tjunction is worse as I expected.


I reckon once water blocks are on these cards then perhaps fuller potential will be seen. Just as an example I see max hotspot of like ~60C over ~24hrs sustained [email protected], on the stock V64 limited edition air blower (which I used 1 day only) a single 3DM run could peak at ~105C and average would be not to far behind that  .

Even though HBM results seem nice perhaps there will be gains on that as well on WC.


----------



## Offler

gupsterg said:


> I reckon once water blocks are on these cards then perhaps fuller potential will be seen. Just as an example I see max hotspot of like ~60C over ~24hrs sustained [email protected], on the stock limited edition air blower (which I used 1 day only) a single 3DM run could peak at ~105C and average would be not to far behind that  .
> 
> Even though HBM results seem nice perhaps there will be gains on that as well on WC.


Current issues are Low pressure or concave shape of the chamber surface, but the cooler itself is better I have expected. But yes, properly mounted waterblock would be a good solution as well.


----------



## domistroy

@Offler

My conclusion is that it has to do with thread affinity (pretty sure this is not new knowledge). If I manually adjust 3dmark to threads 0-7 or 8-15 on my 2700x, I get around a 20% increase in combined score compared to letting it do it's own thing. You will see the gpu downclock less and you will see an increase in power consumption.
If you want to test this yourself, go to the firestrike custom run --> only run the combined test --> enable windowed mode and loop (just below the test selection) --> as the test has started, go to taskmanager --> details --> look for "3DMarkICFWorkload" --> change the affinity and test for yourself. 

all cores / threads (4+4)= ~avg 31 fps 
6 cores 12 threads (3+3)= ~avg 30 fps
4 cores 8 threads (4+0)= ~ avg 36 fps
8 cores 8 threads (4+4)= ~avg 29 fps
4 cores 4 threads (4+0)= ~ avg 33 fps

Specs:
2700x
Vega 56

Additional notes: 
Setting your highest power state (7 for vega) as minimum in Wattman does nothing
Setting powerplan to high from balanced does nothing


----------



## Offler

domistroy said:


> @Offler
> 
> My conclusion is that it has to do with thread affinity (pretty sure this is not new knowledge). If I manually adjust 3dmark to threads 0-7 or 8-15 on my 2700x, I get around a 20% increase in combined score compared to letting it do it's own thing. You will see the gpu downclock less and you will see an increase in power consumption.
> If you want to test this yourself, go to the firestrike custom run --> only run the combined test --> enable windowed mode and loop (just below the test selection) --> as the test has started, go to taskmanager --> details --> look for "3DMarkICFWorkload" --> change the affinity and test for yourself.
> 
> all cores / threads = ~avg 31 fps
> 6 cores 12 threads = ~avg 30 fps
> 4 cores 8 threads = ~ avg 36 fps
> 8 cores 8 threads = ~avg 29
> 4 cores 4 threads = ~ avg 33 fps
> 
> Specs:
> 2700x
> Vega 56
> 
> Additional notes:
> Setting your highest power state (7 for vega) as minimum in Wattman does nothing
> Setting powerplan to high from balanced does nothing


Could be like that on Ryzens and Threadrippers, but realy does not explain presence of the same fluctuation on Phenom II x6.


----------



## JackCY

Lets face it 3DMark/ULMark is made for Intel+NV 
Windows alone still probably struggles with Ryzen's topology of the cores be it (1+1) CCX let alone (1+1)+(1+1)+(1+1)+(1+1) 32 core. It loves to split programs across CCXs instead of keeping them on the same CCX. The scheduler is in kernel, obviously (for security reasons), so you can't mod it as user, all you can do is try process affinity and priority manipulation either in Task Manager or via API with 3rd part apps.
AMD doesn't push M$ enough to improve the scheduler I think and even today the issues persist. Maybe with Zen2 M$ will finally update it. M$ did update the scheduler between Win7-8-10 a bit but I think still kept the idea of a monolithic CPU and didn't add what is necessary for it to work efficiently on more complex designs. Wouldn't take a genius to add some basic user configuration to the API if they can't be bothered to auto detect and apply appropriate layout on their own.


----------



## Offler

JackCY said:


> Lets face it 3DMark/ULMark is made for Intel+NV
> Windows alone still probably struggles with Ryzen's topology of the cores be it (1+1) CCX let alone (1+1)+(1+1)+(1+1)+(1+1) 32 core. It loves to split programs across CCXs instead of keeping them on the same CCX. The scheduler is in kernel, obviously (for security reasons), so you can't mod it as user, all you can do is try process affinity and priority manipulation either in Task Manager or via API with 3rd part apps.
> AMD doesn't push M$ enough to improve the scheduler I think and even today the issues persist. Maybe with Zen2 M$ will finally update it. M$ did update the scheduler between Win7-8-10 a bit but I think still kept the idea of a monolithic CPU and didn't add what is necessary for it to work efficiently on more complex designs. Wouldn't take a genius to add some basic user configuration to the API if they can't be bothered to auto detect and apply appropriate layout on their own.


Funny thing... Win7 x64 was rather built on AMD Athlon 64, as Intel did not had successfull x64 architecture on its own (Itanium...), just a "hardware translation of instruction:


----------



## bigjdubb

Well my Radeon VII is supposed to get here tomorrow. Is the thermal pad contact issue because of the surface on the cooler or the chip package? I have a couple of aftermarket air coolers that I would like to try out but if it's the chips that are uneven then i will need to get my hands on some pads like the factory used.


----------



## CarbonFire

Hello all, new here. I've gotten some good info from this forum back when modding my vega 56, so figured I'd start posting this time around with the R7.

I've been running firestrike, here is my best from last night:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18302282

And a full run with a slightly lower graphics score:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18302003

Stock was about 28k to 28.5k graphics score.

Going to see if I can break into a 33K graphics score tonight.


----------



## Offler

bigjdubb said:


> Well my Radeon VII is supposed to get here tomorrow. Is the thermal pad contact issue because of the surface on the cooler or the chip package? I have a couple of aftermarket air coolers that I would like to try out but if it's the chips that are uneven then i will need to get my hands on some pads like the factory used.


I havent examined mine closely so far. Options possible:

a) Vapor chamber is a bit bent and has concave shape.
Even using plastic washers with 0.2mm thickness helped. I am not exactly sure if it increased or decreased the pressure but i guess its the latter case. If so, lower pressure will lower the forces which are bending the vapor chamber and the contact in the center might get better.

b) An air bubble.
It appears that the thermal pad was applied to the cooler, and cooler then mounted to the card. Those cards which were disassembled had piece of the pad glued to the center of the GPU, i would wonder if the side of the cooler was even sticky from the glue.

Chip package is perfectly flat, and vapor chamber contact surface seems to be brushed to be as flat as possible. So if its uneven, its only because of pressure forces applied on contact.
I would not recommend to use any of the commercially available thermal pastes, metal pads maybe when using polish to protect the contacts inside the package. Also the construction of the cooler is much better as it may look on the first sight (people criticized things which are actually intentional), so i would not replace it for another air cooler, maybe for a watercooling.


So i would recommend following mods (in this order) in case that Tjunction is high.
1. Plastic washer mod
2. Replacing the TIM with a different one
I would recommend another graphite based TIMs, metal pad or liquid metal. Thermal greases might have not enough conductivity to cool down hotspots.
3. To brush down the edges of the Vapor chamber to make it shape slightly convex and then apply "default pressure", and expect the chamber will bent. Could be risky, you might damage/destroy the cooler.
4. Use a waterblock.


----------



## majestynl

*New Drivers out:*

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-2-2


----------



## bigjdubb

Spoiler






Offler said:


> I havent examined mine closely so far. Options possible:
> 
> a) Vapor chamber is a bit bent and has concave shape.
> Even using plastic washers with 0.2mm thickness helped. I am not exactly sure if it increased or decreased the pressure but i guess its the latter case. If so, lower pressure will lower the forces which are bending the vapor chamber and the contact in the center might get better.
> 
> b) An air bubble.
> It appears that the thermal pad was applied to the cooler, and cooler then mounted to the card. Those cards which were disassembled had piece of the pad glued to the center of the GPU, i would wonder if the side of the cooler was even sticky from the glue.
> 
> Chip package is perfectly flat, and vapor chamber contact surface seems to be brushed to be as flat as possible. So if its uneven, its only because of pressure forces applied on contact.
> I would not recommend to use any of the commercially available thermal pastes, metal pads maybe when using polish to protect the contacts inside the package. Also the construction of the cooler is much better as it may look on the first sight (people criticized things which are actually intentional), so i would not replace it for another air cooler, maybe for a watercooling.
> 
> 
> So i would recommend following mods (in this order) in case that Tjunction is high.
> 1. Plastic washer mod
> 2. Replacing the TIM with a different one
> I would recommend another graphite based TIMs, metal pad or liquid metal. Thermal greases might have not enough conductivity to cool down hotspots.
> 3. To brush down the edges of the Vapor chamber to make it shape slightly convex and then apply "default pressure", and expect the chamber will bent. Could be risky, you might damage/destroy the cooler.
> 4. Use a waterblock.






I will check it out when it gets here tomorrow, I need to get my hands on some of that pressure paper that gamers nexus used so that I can test the other coolers I have on the VII.


----------



## aerotracks

Results with new driver, finally they fixed OC in Full screen mode. 2050MHz 1.15-1.16V stock fan 100% (stock volts 1.078V)

FS OC:
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18315623


FSE OC:
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18316147


----------



## pdasterly

bigjdubb said:


> I was under the impression that the RVII's multi gpu capabilities were limited to compute stuff and isn't compatible with Crossfire for gaming workloads.


crossfire is dead on R7, mGpu should work


----------



## gupsterg

aerotracks said:


> Results with new driver, finally they fixed OC in Full screen mode. 2050MHz 1.15-1.16V stock fan 100% (stock volts 1.078V)
> 
> FS OC:
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18315623
> 
> 
> FSE OC:
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18316147


Nice, thanks for share. Any results with link? just easier to compare, etc.

Still running stock thermal pad? any plans for mods to cooling/using non stock?


----------



## Hwgeek

Did the new drivers fixed OCing/Temp Monitoring?

*Fixed Issues*
*Radeon WattMan may fail to apply memory clock changes on AMD Radeon VII.
*Radeon WattMan may display the incorrect max fan/temperature values for AMD Radeon VII."

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-2-2


----------



## Offler

Anyone knows this company?
https://www.innovationcooling.com/product/ic-diamond-7-carat-thermal-compound-1-5-grams/

I have been looking for a graphite thermal pad. They have one on offer, but its electrically conductive... so nothing i would use.

But their thermal grease looks interesting "on paper".

Edit:





Edit2:


----------



## Hwgeek

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-comparison,5108-11.html

IMO, MX4 is very good and cheap and easy to find, if you want the best but can't use LM/Condactive paste then go for Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut.
Regarding the crbon Pad that Bromance have shown - I am interested too.


----------



## Offler

Hwgeek said:


> https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-comparison,5108-11.html
> 
> IMO, MX4 is very good and cheap and easy to find, if you want the best but can't use LM/Condactive paste then go for Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut.
> Regarding the crbon Pad that Bromance have shown - I am interested too.


In the specific case of Radeon VII:

a) Thermal greases or liquid metals may allow better thermal conductivity, but are not ideal for the cores which are prone to suffer from hotspots.
A single bubble would mean need to reapply the paste, or hope that heating it up might make it pop out... I can imagine to mount the cooler, in low-pressure environment where any air bubbles will leave the compound.

b) Original carbon pad has 45 watt/kelvin.meter
In normal circumstances, only liquid metal or metal pads can be used as a replacement. I would like to avoid electrically conductive or corrosive materials.

c) Original thermal pad was applied using acrylic glues
Its too viscous so its almost sure it trapped air bubbles. If you was lucky enough, your Tjunctions will not be higher than 10°C compared to GPU Temp, but for now it seems that most tested cards have at least 25°C delta.


----------



## Hwgeek

Have you tested the latest driver? 
*Radeon WattMan may display the incorrect max fan/temperature values for AMD Radeon VII."
Maybe the WattMan just shaws incorrect TJmax values?


----------



## Offler

Hwgeek said:


> Have you tested the latest driver?
> *Radeon WattMan may display the incorrect max fan/temperature values for AMD Radeon VII."
> Maybe the WattMan just shaws incorrect TJmax values?


Will check later today, but the curve how the temperatures were increasing looked real.


----------



## aerotracks

gupsterg said:


> Nice, thanks for share. Any results with link? just easier to compare, etc.
> 
> Still running stock thermal pad? any plans for mods to cooling/using non stock?


Hey man, all stock except 100% fan. I will switch to watercooling eventually, but for now no plans to mod.
I'm not sure on the OC result, cards with lower stock volts seem to be doing much better in clocks department.
Also, Result links are already there in the post you quoted


----------



## Particle

Offler said:


> I have been looking for a graphite thermal pad. They have one on offer, but its electrically conductive... so nothing i would use.


Do note that since graphite itself is a conductor, all pure graphite pads are consequently conductive.


----------



## CarbonFire

The new drivers fixed the issues with clocks not applying in fullscreen, no issues with temp reporting so far. Also didn't see performance gains in firestrike from the new driver, my best graphics score is still 33K on the old driver.
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18314984

Using the curve for clocks is unstable even with higher voltages, not sure what is going on there.

How are your cards clocking? I'm hitting a bit of a wall above 2100 that is going to need more voltage and a higher power limit


----------



## bigjdubb

Wow, isn't 2100mhz the overclock some one got with dry ice? Most of the overclocks I have seen are in the 1900-1950mhz range.




pdasterly said:


> crossfire is dead on R7, mGpu should work


I keep forgetting about the DX12 options.


----------



## CarbonFire

bigjdubb said:


> Wow, isn't 2100mhz the overclock some one got with dry ice? Most of the overclocks I have seen are in the 1900-1950mhz range.


The gain is just in controlling the hotspot temp, seems similar to vega. I'm doing it with water. 30C-40C temps with 50C-60C hotspot under load.


----------



## Offler

Hwgeek said:


> Have you tested the latest driver?
> *Radeon WattMan may display the incorrect max fan/temperature values for AMD Radeon VII."
> Maybe the WattMan just shaws incorrect TJmax values?


Same values with new driver...



CarbonFire said:


> The new drivers fixed the issues with clocks not applying in fullscreen, no issues with temp reporting so far. Also didn't see performance gains in firestrike from the new driver, my best graphics score is still 33K on the old driver.
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18314984
> 
> Using the curve for clocks is unstable even with higher voltages, not sure what is going on there.
> 
> How are your cards clocking? I'm hitting a bit of a wall above 2100 that is going to need more voltage and a higher power limit


Im barely hitting 1800 until I fix the damn hotspot. It ranges between 25-30 degrees above GPU temp.


----------



## Hwgeek

CarbonFire said:


> The gain is just in controlling the hotspot temp, seems similar to vega. I'm doing it with water. 30C-40C temps with 50C-60C hotspot under load.


Wow, with that kind of results, I can see AIB interested in Custom Cooling models for Radeon VII.
Reference PCB already on the High quality level- so with just few $$$ on 3 slot cooler it gonna sell very well, lets say $749 1850MHz/1000MHz model.


----------



## CarbonFire

Offler said:


> Same values with new driver...
> 
> 
> 
> Im barely hitting 1800 until I fix the damn hotspot. It ranges between 25-30 degrees above GPU temp.



Maybe up the mounting pressure and run 100% fan? Put the min/max white bars together at say 1900 and work on finding the lowest voltage there with +20% power. That would probably be no problem with the stock cooler, but I didn't test it before modding.

I can see why they went with a pad TIM, the GPU actually isn't as flat as it looks, even though it appears like the package is surface ground. I lapped the cold plate, did a test fit and could feel it wobble. Thought I had messed up an hour of lapping until I checked the package.


----------



## CarbonFire

Hwgeek said:


> Wow, with that kind of results, I can see AIB interested in Custom Cooling models for Radeon VII.
> Reference PCB already on the High quality level- so with just few $$$ on 3 slot cooler it gonna sell very well, lets say $749 1850MHz/1000MHz model.


That certainly would be an easy win for AMD to show some better performance. Not sure if the dinky little 120mm loops they did on Vega LC would be enough vs the stock cooler though. It is hard to say. I found decent gains in just making sure the cooler and GPU were well mated.


----------



## Offler

CarbonFire said:


> Maybe up the mounting pressure and run 100% fan? Put the min/max white bars together at say 1900 and work on finding the lowest voltage there with +20% power. That would probably be no problem with the stock cooler, but I didn't test it before modding.
> 
> I can see why they went with a pad TIM, the GPU actually isn't as flat as it looks, even though it appears like the package is surface ground. I lapped the cold plate, did a test fit and could feel it wobble. Thought I had messed up an hour of lapping until I checked the package.


I did the "washers" mod already and it is bit better by 5°C ... But i am not sure whether it increases or decreases the pressure. Re-fitting will for sure fix that but for that I need new thermal pad.


----------



## jaggafeen

radeon overlay does not work but the origin fps counter in top right does.
Spec stock i7 6700k, Gigabyte z170x gaming 7 board, 16gb ddr4 3000mhz, Samsung pro m,2 drive, Radeon 7, adrenalin 19.2.2







btw using Virtual Super Resolution on a 3440x1440 freesync monitor


----------



## CarbonFire

Offler said:


> I did the "washers" mod already and it is bit better by 5°C ... But i am not sure whether it increases or decreases the pressure. Re-fitting will for sure fix that but for that I need new thermal pad.


Sounds like you managed to get more pressure on there, the more the better for the pad. Even though the pad they use works with relatively low mounting pressure compared to other pads, it still benefits from more.

If you want to try getting more out of it as it, use rubber washers under the bracket to protect from unwanted contact, then try adding more mounting pressure by stacking washers or thicker washers. Pic of how I did it attached.

And if you want to get in there, lapping the stock cooler will help a ton. Then just use your favorite thermal paste, a pad isn't necessary if you get it close to flat.


----------



## Skinnered

pdasterly said:


> crossfire is dead on R7, mGpu should work


Ray on the AMD's forum suggest it will work/come? unless he is specifisic about expliciet Multi adapter, or whatever that may be named...

https://community.amd.com/thread/236760


----------



## 113802

Skinnered said:


> Ray on the AMD's forum suggest it will work/come? unless he is specifisic about expliciet Multi adapter, or whatever that may be named...
> 
> https://community.amd.com/thread/236760


Do we know if Crossfire can be enabled to link the cards? There are two methods for DirectX 12 mGPU. Linked Adapter mode which requires drivers to link the cards. 

https://github.com/Microsoft/DirectX-Graphics-Samples/tree/master/Samples/Desktop/D3D12LinkedGpus

Or Unlinked multiGPU

https://github.com/Microsoft/Direct...amples/Desktop/D3D12HeterogeneousMultiadapter


----------



## bigjdubb

My card just showed up! I want to install it to make sure it works before I tear it apart, will I have any problems if I leave my Nvidia drivers installed? I just want to make sure the card powers up and is recognized and then put my 1080ti back in.


----------



## 113802

bigjdubb said:


> My card just showed up! I want to install it to make sure it works before I tear it apart, will I have any problems if I leave my Nvidia drivers installed? I just want to make sure the card powers up and is recognized and then put my 1080ti back in.


You won't know if it's working properly until you install drivers to make sure hardware acceleration is working. I have had multiple GPUs/iGPUs display and after installing the drivers the display goes black or tearing/artifacts instantly. I suggest uninstalling your nVidia drivers and installing 19.2.2 to test it.


----------



## skline00

Congrats bigjdubb! You can keep the Nvidia driver's installed but you should install the AMD driver's for the graphics card.

Let us know how it performs compared to the GTX1080ti.

Thanks.


----------



## bigjdubb

I will go ahead and remove the Nvidia drivers since I need to update them anyways. 

Does anyone know if CPU aio's will fit on AMD's gpu mounting? I have a Corsair 240mm aio that is just collecting dust.


----------



## Offler

CarbonFire said:


> Sounds like you managed to get more pressure on there, the more the better for the pad. Even though the pad they use works with relatively low mounting pressure compared to other pads, it still benefits from more.
> 
> If you want to try getting more out of it as it, use rubber washers under the bracket to protect from unwanted contact, then try adding more mounting pressure by stacking washers or thicker washers. Pic of how I did it attached.
> 
> And if you want to get in there, lapping the stock cooler will help a ton. Then just use your favorite thermal paste, a pad isn't necessary if you get it close to flat.


I tried to replace the 0.2mm plastic washers with 2mm rubber, but it does similar job. Temps on GPU went down 2 degrees, Tjunction went up 1... So not much change.


----------



## CarbonFire

bigjdubb said:


> I will go ahead and remove the Nvidia drivers since I need to update them anyways.
> 
> Does anyone know if CPU aio's will fit on AMD's gpu mounting? I have a Corsair 240mm aio that is just collecting dust.


"Fit" like without tools? I used an EVGA one which is an Asetek gen 5 pump. Some modification to the card and pump were required. The mounting holes are not common with anything either so you will need to adapt a bracket.

If I was going to do another one, I'd probably use a Fractal Celsius, they look to have the least garbage on the pump head of all the gen 5 coolers, but they don't come in 280mm  I'd also consider the newer corsair with the gen 6 pump, the dimensions look manageable on that too.


----------



## bigjdubb

By fit I meant could it be made to work, I don't mind if I have to cut stuff up and it gets ugly. 

I have the 240mm H100i Pro RGB. I'm not sure if that's gen 6 and I can't seem to find that info.


----------



## CarbonFire

bigjdubb said:


> By fit I meant could it be made to work, I don't mind if I have to cut stuff up and it gets ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 240mm H100i Pro RGB. I'm not sure if that's gen 6 and I can't seem to find that info.


Got a link to it on the corsair site or somewhere with pics? 

Sent from my G8343 using Tapatalk


----------



## aerotracks

I made an overclocking spreadsheet with Frequency/Volts and corresponding performance


----------



## bigjdubb

CarbonFire said:


> Got a link to it on the corsair site or somewhere with pics?
> 
> Sent from my G8343 using Tapatalk


https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Liquid-Cooling/Digital-Control-and-Monitoring-Liquid-Coolers/Hydro-Series%E2%84%A2-H100i-PRO-RGB-Liquid-CPU-Cooler/p/CW-9060033-WW


----------



## CarbonFire

bigjdubb said:


> https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Liquid-Cooling/Digital-Control-and-Monitoring-Liquid-Coolers/Hydro-Series%E2%84%A2-H100i-PRO-RGB-Liquid-CPU-Cooler/p/CW-9060033-WW


Cool, that is the gen 6 pump design. You will need to redrill the intel bracket it came with. Also, do you have a pic of the side of the pump? Does the copper cold plate protrude down or is it flush with the plastic?

Edit: It will be fine, found a pic of it. I'll upload the parts of the build process shortly.


----------



## bigjdubb

Well I'm glad I got lucky with my aio purchase. I think I am going to play on it tonight and see how it does before I tear it apart so that I can have some sort of baseline.

What monitoring software should I use with AMD cards? Is there one that works with AMD and also saves logs so that I don't have to screenshot?


----------



## 113802

bigjdubb said:


> Well I'm glad I got lucky with my aio purchase. I think I am going to play on it tonight and see how it does before I tear it apart so that I can have some sort of baseline.
> 
> What monitoring software should I use with AMD cards? Is there one that works with AMD and also saves logs so that I don't have to screenshot?


I haven't had any issues with AMD's overlay for logging. I haven't had any issues with Wattman either. GPU-Z logging works fine also on the Vega 64. My card won't arrive until Monday.

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/dh-026


----------



## CarbonFire

bigjdubb said:


> Well I'm glad I got lucky with my aio purchase. I think I am going to play on it tonight and see how it does before I tear it apart so that I can have some sort of baseline.
> 
> What monitoring software should I use with AMD cards? Is there one that works with AMD and also saves logs so that I don't have to screenshot?


Until everyone has figured out how to read the card, wattman is your only option


----------



## CarbonFire

aerotracks said:


> I made an overclocking spreadsheet with Frequency/Volts and corresponding performance


Cool! Those are great data points.

Here is what I'm getting with memory at 1200:
2050Mhz 1151mV FSE 15543 FS 32172

2074Mhz 1174mV FSE 15672 FS 32511

2099Mhz 1197mV FSE 15544 FS 32723

2111Mhz 1190mV FSE - FS 32813

Clearly hitting a power limit wall and riding on the bare minimum voltages to get those numbers. With hellm's reg mod FS 33087 was my best with 1200memory before running into a power limit again.


----------



## Offler

aerotracks said:


> I made an overclocking spreadsheet with Frequency/Volts and corresponding performance


Can you link GPU temp and Tjunction temp from the tests?


----------



## bigjdubb

I played AC Odyssey on the RVII for a few hours last night. I didn't monitor anything but it felt pretty much the same as my 1080ti. 

Here's the tricky part, it didn't really look the same. I will have to do some back to back comparisons to really be sure, but AC Odyssey looks better on the RVII than it did on my 1080ti. I didn't change any settings but it seemed like i flipped a switch that added a smidge of sharpness and a touch of vibrance. 

I will mess around with it some more tonight, I spent way too much time trying to find a download link for Wattman last night so I didn't get to mess around with the card. AMD needs to do a better job of conveying that Wattman is not a stand alone piece of software and that it's part of the driver. Probably seems obvious to everyone else but I haven't been in the AMD ecosystem in over a decade so I was coming in with fresh eyes and I couldn't see it.


----------



## CarbonFire

*R7 CLC Mod*

I went back through some of the pictures I took modding the card and made a guide out of it:
https://imgur.com/a/ecbuxwY

Hope that helps! The goal was to keep all the original plates and shroud so the card can take the mounting pressure and stress of the CLC hoses.


----------



## bigjdubb

Fantastic! That photo of the die surface is a little worrying. I can understand the cooler not being perfectly flat but we will never have good contact when the die looks like that. I wonder if that convex package surface will still be there once we start seeing newer batches of cards in the wild.


----------



## Ronamo

*Gaming benchmarks*

Hey guys, could you please post some gaming benchmarks with stock/oc clocks ? I'm kinda curious to see how much performance you gain from oc with this card at 2000-2100mhz.


----------



## CarbonFire

bigjdubb said:


> Fantastic! That photo of the die surface is a little worrying. I can understand the cooler not being perfectly flat but we will never have good contact when the die looks like that. I wonder if that convex package surface will still be there once we start seeing newer batches of cards in the wild.


It certainly is an interesting feature. From what I can tell, this is a very deliberately shaped package aimed at reducing the hotspot issues with vega. This new package is likely adding more complexity and cost in process time, but it makes sense. The hotspotting happens closer to the center of die and in vega's case, probably near the HBM stacks when they were slightly higher than the GPU die. This new design ensure the GPU die and the hotspots are the highest point. I believe they chose to cant the HBM slightly down to increase the thermal pad compression at the GPU and let the natural gap filling nature of the pad take up the space on the HBM.

All that would have been fantastic if they controlled flatness of the cooler. Looking at the results of that pressure paper test, it probably lines up with the internal supports of the vapor chamber. If they could have gotten a perfectly flat cooler, or maybe if you lap the stock one, it would likely improve performance.


----------



## Jordel

I've unfortunately gotten some rubbish silicon it seems. I can't do even 1950MHz at max core voltage. I've attempted to increase frequency slowly, leads to almost instant crash. I've attempted to increase frequency with a bit of extra voltage, frequently crash. I also can't go below 1047 mV for 1800 MHz without an instant crash in Timespy. I ran it with the fan at 100% to avoid any Tjunction issues.

I haven't had an AMD card in ages, and I've never before used Wattman. Have I perhaps missed something?


----------



## elina08

Ronamo said:


> Hey guys, could you please post some gaming benchmarks with stock/oc clocks ? I'm kinda curious to see how much performance you gain from oc with this card at 2000-2100mhz.


You can find some here
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.p...c-test-mit-neuem-treiber-bei-ueber-2-ghz.html

stock/1850MHz/1950MHz/2060MHz


----------



## Skinnered

bigjdubb said:


> Here's the tricky part, it didn't really look the same. I will have to do some back to back comparisons to really be sure, but AC Odyssey looks better on the RVII than it did on my 1080ti. I didn't change any settings but it seemed like i flipped a switch that added a smidge of sharpness and a touch of vibrance.


Did you have max high quality and negative lod bias in NV settings enabled.? And full RGB?
I also wonder sometimes the AMD picture is sharper and more detail, but its difficult to compare.


----------



## 113802

Skinnered said:


> Did you have max high quality and negative lod bias in NV settings enabled.? And full RGB?
> I also wonder sometimes the AMD picture is sharper and more detail, but its difficult to compare.


Most likely left Dynamic Output Range to limited instead of Full. I noticed the difference when I switched from the GTX 1070 to the RX Vega 64 and looked into it than and noticed it was just the dynamic output range.


----------



## Ronamo

Thanks a lot, this card seems nice with a decent cooler.


----------



## rv8000

Out with the old, in with the new...


----------



## heavyarms1912

^^8gb hbm2? ahh didn't see that was v64


----------



## CarbonFire

Jordel said:


> I've unfortunately gotten some rubbish silicon it seems. I can't do even 1950MHz at max core voltage. I've attempted to increase frequency slowly, leads to almost instant crash. I've attempted to increase frequency with a bit of extra voltage, frequently crash. I also can't go below 1047 mV for 1800 MHz without an instant crash in Timespy. I ran it with the fan at 100% to avoid any Tjunction issues.
> 
> I haven't had an AMD card in ages, and I've never before used Wattman. Have I perhaps missed something?


Look at aerotracks post
https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...-radeon-vii-owner-s-club-18.html#post27853646

Take the min and max vertical white bars and put them together at the frequency you want, and look at what voltages worked for areotracks. You may need more or less. Run firestrike test 1 and 2 to test.


----------



## Jordel

CarbonFire said:


> Look at aerotracks post
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...-radeon-vii-owner-s-club-18.html#post27853646
> 
> Take the min and max vertical white bars and put them together at the frequency you want, and look at what voltages worked for areotracks. You may need more or less. Run firestrike test 1 and 2 to test.


That actually worked really well, thanks! I hadn't thought of putting the min and max together. I ran the whole test without any issues at 1800/1150 at 980mV, gonna try pushing towards 950mV.

Edit: 950mV failed on the second test, so I'm gonna try 970mV. It's crazy how much cooler the card runs at 950mV compared to the default 1064mV

Edit2: 970mV passed without issues. I'm gonna try 960mV

Edit3: 960mV passed! Actual boost was 1800-1806MHz, and Tjunction hit around 78 degrees

Edit4: Ran some Tomb Raider benchmark at 960mV, saw some artefacts, so I bumped the core voltage to 970mV, still artefacts. I had to go all the way up to 992mV to avoid most artefacts, which is still a lot better than my previous results.

Edit5: I ran some more tests, and I was looking for any artefacts at all. I had to go all the way up to 1034mV at 1802MHz to completely avoid artefacts in the TR benchmark. Any suggestions, or is my process correct?


----------



## Offler

Jordel said:


> That actually worked really well, thanks! I hadn't thought of putting the min and max together. I ran the whole test without any issues at 1800/1150 at 980mV, gonna try pushing towards 950mV.
> 
> Edit: 950mV failed on the second test, so I'm gonna try 970mV. It's crazy how much cooler the card runs at 950mV compared to the default 1064mV
> 
> Edit2: 970mV passed without issues. I'm gonna try 960mV
> 
> Edit3: 960mV passed! Actual boost was 1800-1806MHz, and Tjunction hit around 78 degrees
> 
> Edit4: Ran some Tomb Raider benchmark at 960mV, saw some artefacts, so I bumped the core voltage to 970mV, still artefacts. I had to go all the way up to 992mV to avoid most artefacts, which is still a lot better than my previous results.
> 
> Edit5: I ran some more tests, and I was looking for any artefacts at all. I had to go all the way up to 1034mV at 1802MHz to completely avoid artefacts in the TR benchmark. Any suggestions, or is my process correct?


Thanks this helped a lot.

I tried to undervolt stock frequencies and add +20% to power. 970mv causes issues for me @ 1800, but tjunction hits 112°C so definitely thermal issue for me.




CarbonFire said:


> I went back through some of the pictures I took modding the card and made a guide out of it:
> https://imgur.com/a/ecbuxwY
> 
> Hope that helps! The goal was to keep all the original plates and shroud so the card can take the mounting pressure and stress of the CLC hoses.


I still want to avoid liquid cooling, but as expected the results are really good.


----------



## majestynl

@gupsterg
Below my current best FS Ultra score you asked for. Currently still playing around. asked hellm for latest pptable with changes limits 

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18354645


----------



## Reikoji

*Wolfenstein II needs an adult...*

Playing with the VII as the main GPU, and these cards obviously dont crossfire, but this game is rendering everything from the LC V64 I left in the system. Also got a driver warning when opening the game: Requres 17.10.13. Detected 0.0.0....

Holy crapola DOOM as well.


----------



## CarbonFire

Jordel said:


> That actually worked really well, thanks! I hadn't thought of putting the min and max together. I ran the whole test without any issues at 1800/1150 at 980mV, gonna try pushing towards 950mV.
> 
> Edit: 950mV failed on the second test, so I'm gonna try 970mV. It's crazy how much cooler the card runs at 950mV compared to the default 1064mV
> 
> Edit2: 970mV passed without issues. I'm gonna try 960mV
> 
> Edit3: 960mV passed! Actual boost was 1800-1806MHz, and Tjunction hit around 78 degrees
> 
> Edit4: Ran some Tomb Raider benchmark at 960mV, saw some artefacts, so I bumped the core voltage to 970mV, still artefacts. I had to go all the way up to 992mV to avoid most artefacts, which is still a lot better than my previous results.
> 
> Edit5: I ran some more tests, and I was looking for any artefacts at all. I had to go all the way up to 1034mV at 1802MHz to completely avoid artefacts in the TR benchmark. Any suggestions, or is my process correct?


Great! Your process is fine, when you are trying to just pass firestrike to post a score, that is called "bench stable". You will find the tuning will be slightly different depending on the benchmark you are trying to pass. To get 24/7 stability in everything, your voltages will be higher. Generally the numbers I've been talking about are barely bench stable for the test I'm trying to pass. The lowest voltage is going to give you the best results.


----------



## skline00

Was able to snag an Asrock Radeon VII off of Newegg yesterday. Should be here by Wednesday. It will replace my GTX1080 below in my 2700x rig. I'll keep you posted once I get it. I already took the waterblock off of my GTX1080 and returned the FE blower on it. 

Once the EK blocks are released for Radeon VIIs I might snag one.


----------



## Offler

So I removed the cooler from my Radeon VII, noticed that the TIM was not holding to it at all as there was air bubble as I expected.

I applied Arctic Silver 5 in two quite abundant layers, one on GPU, the other on the cooler itself. Since it needs curing time up to 2 weeks, the thermals should be worse but...

GPU temp went down from 76 to 68°C, however delta to Tjunction increased to 40... When i do some cool-hot-cool cycles it might show better results within two days.


----------



## CarbonFire

Offler said:


> So I removed the cooler from my Radeon VII, noticed that the TIM was not holding to it at all as there was air bubble as I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied Arctic Silver 5 in two quite abundant layers, one on GPU, the other on the cooler itself. Since it needs curing time up to 2 weeks, the thermals should be worse but...
> 
> 
> 
> GPU temp went down from 76 to 68°C, however delta to Tjunction increased to 40... When i do some cool-hot-cool cycles it might show better results within two days.


Interesting the contact was that poor and you tried more mounting pressure already... Do you have some 400grit sand paper? Use that and a flat block and sand it in an even figure 8 motion. You will quickly see the high spots on the cooler. Probably around the outside with concave center. You can't really hurt it. I use the wet dry automotive sand paper with some water starting with 400grit, 1000, and 2000 last. But looking at the finish of the cooler, 400 will give better results than the factory finish and be perfectly fine. 

Sent from my G8343 using Tapatalk


----------



## Offler

CarbonFire said:


> Interesting the contact was that poor and you tried more mounting pressure already... Do you have some 400grit sand paper? Use that and a flat block and sand it in an even figure 8 motion. You will quickly see the high spots on the cooler. Probably around the outside with concave center. You can't really hurt it. I use the wet dry automotive sand paper with some water starting with 400grit, 1000, and 2000 last. But looking at the finish of the cooler, 400 will give better results than the factory finish and be perfectly fine.
> 
> Sent from my G8343 using Tapatalk


No high spots this time. The cooler was nicely finished. Not completely flat, but slightly convex - which is a better scenario. The thing is that center of the contact was quite polished (not like a mirror), that glue probably lost contact there because of it...

Also there are two types of graphite TIMs. One directs the heat from the chip to the cooler - this one is used in Radeon VII.

The other graphite TIMs first spread the heat across the surface (thermal conductivity in X and Y axis is 400w/m.k) and then its taken by the cooler. It basically acts like an ideal heatspreader which keeps hot parts of the chip cold, and cold parts are bit heated. It lowers the thermal pressure inside the chip.

It seems to me that usage of upcoming Thermal Grizzly Carbonaut along with a good thermalpaste on top of it would be ideal combination.


----------



## pdasterly

CarbonFire said:


> I went back through some of the pictures I took modding the card and made a guide out of it:
> https://imgur.com/a/ecbuxwY
> 
> Hope that helps! The goal was to keep all the original plates and shroud so the card can take the mounting pressure and stress of the CLC hoses.


540 air?


----------



## CarbonFire

pdasterly said:


> 540 air?


Thats the one 

Just with a couple extra fans cut into the side panel


----------



## Eudisld15

Here are my scores to compare:



Firestrike Ultra: GPU - 7 756

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18347270



Firestrike Extreme: GPU - 15 387

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18298806



Firestrike: GPU 31 620

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18280562



-----



Settings:



Core Clock Target: 2090 (Actual 2081)

Core Voltage Target: 1170mv

Fan Speed: 100%



HBM: 1200

Power limit: 120%



Max Tjunc Temp: 103C



----


----------



## skline00

Thanks for the info Eudisld15, I'll post my scores for my 2700x/Radeon VII when I receive it next week.


----------



## CarbonFire

I've been taking a break from overclocking and trying to figure out stability. Here is what I came up with.

Firestrike extreme stress test is probably the most brutal. There is a breaking point around 70C hotspot temp where if it goes over, you are going to need more voltage. The extra SOC voltage of the +++ file helps stability overall.

I'm settling on a 24/7 stable settings of 2122Mhz core, 1265mV, and 1252Mhz memory. The extra voltage does take a hit on performance. 33,300+ Firestrike graphics score down to just under 33K.

Its worth noting that if you can pass a standard run of Firestrike extreme, most games aren't going to have an issue. Logging temps in Battlefield 5, my hotspot is around 40C and temps in the 30C range. I was able to run a 2200Mhz 1310mV no problem. Just for giggles, I managed to play a round of BF5 at 2270Mhz.


----------



## Aenra

What's the highest voltage you're all comfortable with? I mean 1,3 seems excessive..
(am talking 24/7, i'm not interested in 'benching', showing off or whatever; normal, 24/7 scenarios for a card that will do work [fourier transforms], not gaming)


----------



## CarbonFire

Aenra said:


> What's the highest voltage you're all comfortable with? I mean 1,3 seems excessive..
> (am talking 24/7, i'm not interested in 'benching', showing off or whatever; normal, 24/7 scenarios for a card that will do work [fourier transforms], not gaming)


It is tough to answer that, the VRM used I was pretty confident it would control any kind of LLC overshoot, so up to whatever hellm gave me was my comfort limit. Around 1.35V I think? At that point though you can't let temps get very high. I was benching with 30-40C GPU and 50-60C hotspot for just short passes of benchmarks, it wasn't enough time to heatsoak the coolant. I'm sure you would be OK using around 1.25V or less with the 99% and SOC voltage increased file for 24/7. Until people start killing cards, I'm just going off of vega experience and extrapolating what seems reasonable based on the new design.


----------



## Aenra

CarbonFire said:


> whatever hellm gave me was my comfort limit


I remember the name, meaning i've read some of his posts (and appreciated them accordingly), but.. not much more, lol.. age 
No offense meant to them, but i phrased it the way i phrased it on purpose; we have another expert here that won't even consider using his RAM sticks below 1.5v.. but that's because he gets them for free, doesn't really work with them and is only interested in 'benching'.

So.. all things relative 
But thanks for replying of course! Like you, i'm waiting to see if there's any consensus reached and will take it from there. I haven't really bothered with GPUs all that much, so i thought i'd ask, in case it was something obvious for everyone else, lol


----------



## drmrlordx

@Offler

I tested FP64 using AIDA64. With max clocks set to 1940 and RAM set to 1150, my Radeon VII scores 3527 GFLOPS in double-precision. I didn't get a double-precision Mandel score since it got trialed out.


----------



## gupsterg

majestynl said:


> @gupsterg
> Below my current best FS Ultra score you asked for. Currently still playing around. asked hellm for latest pptable with changes limits
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18354645


Cheers  .



CarbonFire said:


> I've been taking a break from overclocking and trying to figure out stability. Here is what I came up with.
> 
> Firestrike extreme stress test is probably the most brutal. There is a breaking point around 70C hotspot temp where if it goes over, you are going to need more voltage. The extra SOC voltage of the +++ file helps stability overall.
> 
> I'm settling on a 24/7 stable settings of 2122Mhz core, 1265mV, and 1252Mhz memory. The extra voltage does take a hit on performance. 33,300+ Firestrike graphics score down to just under 33K.
> 
> Its worth noting that if you can pass a standard run of Firestrike extreme, most games aren't going to have an issue. Logging temps in Battlefield 5, my hotspot is around 40C and temps in the 30C range. I was able to run a 2200Mhz 1310mV no problem. Just for giggles, I managed to play a round of BF5 at 2270Mhz.


Been :specool: to read your AIO mod and results with it plus hellm powerplay mod.

The way you describe that increased voltage leading to lower performance is similar to how Fiji was. Do you see this in other 3D loads as well?


----------



## JackCY

jaggafeen said:


> radeon overlay does not work but the origin fps counter in top right does.
> Spec stock i7 6700k, Gigabyte z170x gaming 7 board, 16gb ddr4 3000mhz, Samsung pro m,2 drive, Radeon 7, adrenalin 19.2.2
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SivulpTaUfM
> 
> 
> btw using Virtual Super Resolution on a 3440x1440 freesync monitor


Looks cinematic with that widescreen and wide FOV. That's some legendary driving skillz. I wonder what reviews test, it definitely depends on location in game, game mode, etc. what the performance is, 100fps ish? On 5120x2160px is damn good. But you could test different location and struggle in 50fps, who knows, some games vary a lot in performance.

---

The die shot flatness is nice, it definitely seems the HBM stacks are slanted down on edges. Do they really grind it that way because I can't imagine the PCB being shaped like this.

---

2000MHz on air anyone? I guess so far only lucky samples on water?


----------



## CarbonFire

gupsterg said:


> Cheers  .
> 
> 
> 
> Been :specool: to read your AIO mod and results with it plus hellm powerplay mod.
> 
> The way you describe that increased voltage leading to lower performance is similar to how Fiji was. Do you see this in other 3D loads as well?


Absolutely, since we are hitting a board/package power limit of sorts. The highest scores come from lower voltages, allowing it to spend more time at higher clocks. Most games never put a constant load on GPU, so there may be a benefit in having the highest clock, even it bumps up the voltage curve? I haven't found a good way to test this. BF5 runs at nearly constant 244FPS though, and around 40C hotspot.



JackCY said:


> Looks cinematic with that widescreen and wide FOV. That's some legendary driving skillz. I wonder what reviews test, it definitely depends on location in game, game mode, etc. what the performance is, 100fps ish? On 5120x2160px is damn good. But you could test different location and struggle in 50fps, who knows, some games vary a lot in performance.
> 
> ---
> 
> The die shot flatness is nice, it definitely seems the HBM stacks are slanted down on edges. Do they really grind it that way because I can't imagine the PCB being shaped like this.
> 
> ---
> 
> 2000MHz on air anyone? I guess so far only lucky samples on water?


The package was assembled, epoxied of some kind, then machined together. You can see the tool marks sweeping the die and HBM. It is interesting, but awesome they did it, you can get great contact now over the GPU.


----------



## jaggafeen

JackCY said:


> Looks cinematic with that widescreen and wide FOV. That's some legendary driving skillz. I wonder what reviews test, it definitely depends on location in game, game mode, etc. what the performance is, 100fps ish? On 5120x2160px is damn good. But you could test different location and struggle in 50fps, who knows, some games vary a lot in performance.


i upped the resolution scale to 130% 5120x2160 all ultra settings and it looks stunning and usually stay around 80 fps and never drops below 65 fps no matter what map, mode or location or how big the explosion is. with resolution scale at 100% i never saw it drop below the eighties.


----------



## Offler

JackCY said:


> 2000MHz on air anyone? I guess so far only lucky samples on water?


After removing thermal pad I can tell that it would be hard to achieve on any typical thermal paste or liquid metal.

Arctic Silver 5 i used was originally designed for watercooling GPU solutions. So far even when GPU Temp reached new low (not more than 72°C in ambient 25°C), Tjuntion goes up to 111°C in stress test and then throttles. Anyway i have to wait few days after the curing time is over. If GPU temp and Tjunction delta will get below 30°C it will be a success.


----------



## MSIMAX

testing out my vega 7 tonight


----------



## CarbonFire

*Stock cooler mod*

There was a bunch of interest in what could be done with the stock cooler, so this one is for you guys. Hopefully it is easier to duplicate than the water cooling setup  

Build: https://imgur.com/a/51C9V8V

Running a stock driver through firestrike, temps are 47C and 69C junction/hotspot.

Best Firestrike graphics score so far is 31,894 without much messing around. https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18377178

2013Mhz 1153mV 99% 1249Mhz Memory Max temps: 55C and 84C

From what I've seen, this cooler is always concave with 6 pressure points, most likely lining up with the internal vapor chamber supports. If the washer mod isn't giving you much more, give this a shot!


----------



## 113802

CarbonFire said:


> There was a bunch of interest in what could be done with the stock cooler, so this one is for you guys. Hopefully it is easier to duplicate than the water cooling setup
> 
> Build: https://imgur.com/a/51C9V8V
> 
> Running a stock driver through firestrike, temps are 47C and 69C junction/hotspot.
> 
> Best Firestrike graphics score so far is 31,894 without much messing around. https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18377178
> 
> 2013Mhz 1153mV 99% 1249Mhz Memory Max temps: 55C and 84C
> 
> From what I've seen, this cooler is always concave with 6 pressure points, most likely lining up with the internal vapor chamber supports. If the washer mod isn't giving you much more, give this a shot!


Nice job! I'm just gonna wait until EK releases their water block. Might also get some koolance quick disconnects to compare my Vega 64 and Radeon VII under water.


----------



## CarbonFire

WannaBeOCer said:


> Nice job! I'm just gonna wait until EK releases their water block. Might also get some koolance quick disconnects to compare my Vega 64 and Radeon VII under water.


Hah, that is the easy way to do it! I haven't messed with a custom loop in 10+ years, probably should, but I keep changing things too much.


----------



## Fatrod

CarbonFire said:


> There was a bunch of interest in what could be done with the stock cooler, so this one is for you guys. Hopefully it is easier to duplicate than the water cooling setup
> 
> Build: https://imgur.com/a/51C9V8V
> 
> Running a stock driver through firestrike, temps are 47C and 69C junction/hotspot.
> 
> Best Firestrike graphics score so far is 31,894 without much messing around. https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18377178
> 
> 2013Mhz 1153mV 99% 1249Mhz Memory Max temps: 55C and 84C
> 
> From what I've seen, this cooler is always concave with 6 pressure points, most likely lining up with the internal vapor chamber supports. If the washer mod isn't giving you much more, give this a shot!


Damn you're brave...great to see though. So *** did AMD go with this concave thing instead of a typical flat cooler with paste?


----------



## CarbonFire

Fatrod said:


> Damn you're brave...great to see though. So *** did AMD go with this concave thing instead of a typical flat cooler with paste?


When I bought this thing I was just going to mod the card and silently wait for hellm's registry mods, but damn has it been interesting the more we get into it. I couldn't figure out why everyone was having wildly different results with the stock cooler, so I had a go at making the best of it and that was another surprise. I probably spent over an hour lapping that damn thing, couldn't believe it... Definitely start with a 200-400 grit first...

AMD had this really nice surface ground die package that eliminates the issues vega had with hotspots, then they put a concave cooler over it.. From the looks of it they probably machine cold plate, then braze the vapor chamber together which deforms the plate around the internal supports. Worst case the cold plate is too thin and its warping when the vacuum is applied to fill the chamber. Maybe they didn't catch the warpage early enough and they needed to launch the product, so they had to use the pad TIM to fill the large gap reliably. Or at least that is my theory


----------



## Hwgeek

I also think that The pad came to save those bad coolers in the last minute, maybe there were high percentage of warped coolers in the first batch and this is why they have decided to pay extra and use the pad, let see in a month what cards new owner will get and if the Delta will remain the same.

*Also - I remember Vega64 Nitro used similar Vapor Chamber cooler- any info if it was warped too?*








https://www.modders-inc.com/sapphire-nitro-radeon-rx-vega-64-limited-edition/3/


----------



## zulk

Does anyone know since now that you can overclock the card how it stacks up against the 2080 ? Tia


----------



## drmrlordx

Has anyone tried running Dishonored 2 on their Radeon VII yet? I tried it out on a lark, and it keeps crashing on a system where the game would run normally with a Vega FE. I even downclocked to 1585 MHz to replicate the clockspeed of my aircooled Vega FE without any positive results. The game likes to hang and then crash. You can't even get through the intro properly.

Might be a driver issue.

Also, I've noticed that many GPGPU benchmarks like to lower RAM speed to 800 MHz if you overclock RAM by even 1 MHz. Not all of them, but definitely more than a few. GPUPI does this constantly (and sometimes it gets stuck at 800 MHz if you tried an overclocked run earlier and then set RAM back to default for a later run).


----------



## Offler

CarbonFire said:


> There was a bunch of interest in what could be done with the stock cooler, so this one is for you guys. Hopefully it is easier to duplicate than the water cooling setup
> 
> Build: https://imgur.com/a/51C9V8V
> 
> Running a stock driver through firestrike, temps are 47C and 69C junction/hotspot.
> 
> Best Firestrike graphics score so far is 31,894 without much messing around. https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18377178
> 
> 2013Mhz 1153mV 99% 1249Mhz Memory Max temps: 55C and 84C
> 
> From what I've seen, this cooler is always concave with 6 pressure points, most likely lining up with the internal vapor chamber supports. If the washer mod isn't giving you much more, give this a shot!


 Can you test it with MSI Kombustor at 1920x1080 for about 7 minutes? Also if possible specify ambient temps. Assuming from how the TIM wasnt holding on it, it appears that the central part of the cooler surface bent inward even more when pressure was applied. It also explains why TIM lost contact exactly in the center, but was sticking well on the edges.

Also I would expect MX-2 to underperform especially in Tjunction temps.



Hwgeek said:


> I also think that The pad came to save those bad coolers in the last minute, maybe there were high percentage of warped coolers in the first batch and this is why they have decided to pay extra and use the pad, let see in a month what cards new owner will get and if the Delta will remain the same.[/url]


Its a solution to help with hotspots and in theory to keep thermals on low deltas across the chip.


----------



## jaggafeen

bigjdubb said:


> I played AC Odyssey on the RVII for a few hours last night. I didn't monitor anything but it felt pretty much the same as my 1080ti.
> 
> Here's the tricky part, it didn't really look the same. I will have to do some back to back comparisons to really be sure, but AC Odyssey looks better on the RVII than it did on my 1080ti. I didn't change any settings but it seemed like i flipped a switch that added a smidge of sharpness and a touch of vibrance.
> 
> I will mess around with it some more tonight, I spent way too much time trying to find a download link for Wattman last night so I didn't get to mess around with the card. AMD needs to do a better job of conveying that Wattman is not a stand alone piece of software and that it's part of the driver. Probably seems obvious to everyone else but I haven't been in the AMD ecosystem in over a decade so I was coming in with fresh eyes and I couldn't see it.


nvidia has crap iq compared to amd and i noticed this when switching from nvidia to amd, for this reason i will never buy a washed out blurry nvidia card again


----------



## Offler

jaggafeen said:


> nvidia has crap iq compared to amd and i noticed this when switching from nvidia to amd, for this reason i will never buy a washed out blurry nvidia card again


I can confirm this too. Textures are way more blurry.


----------



## rv8000

Does anyone know if Sapphire has a sapphire specific bios update for UEFI support? Or should we just download the standard AMD bios update?


----------



## CarbonFire

Offler said:


> Can you test it with MSI Kombustor at 1920x1080 for about 7 minutes? Also if possible specify ambient temps. Assuming from how the TIM wasnt holding on it, it appears that the central part of the cooler surface bent inward even more when pressure was applied. It also explains why TIM lost contact exactly in the center, but was sticking well on the edges.
> 
> Also I would expect MX-2 to underperform especially in Tjunction temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a solution to help with hotspots and in theory to keep thermals on low deltas across the chip.


Sorry Offler, I had switched back to the water cooler by the time I saw your post  My card is taking more voltage than others on here to stabilize on air. Under repeated runs of 3Dmark it was seeing 80C to 90C junction temps as I was having to add more voltage. That is getting closer to the limits of the cooler overall though.

The most useful thing I can say is, if you have good contact on the GPU, your hotspot temp should not be much more than 20C higher than GPU temp under load.


----------



## bigjdubb

jaggafeen said:


> nvidia has crap iq compared to amd and i noticed this when switching from nvidia to amd, for this reason i will never buy a washed out blurry nvidia card again





Offler said:


> I can confirm this too. Textures are way more blurry.


Kind of makes me wonder if Nvidia intentionally sacrifices quality for some FPS. 


My weekend didn't go anything like I planned so I didn't get to test fit any coolers. I did spend about 30 minutes toying around with Wattman, I kind of like the program and the sliders for frequency and voltage are super easy to use. I ran firestrike and timespy on stock settings a few times, it's a bit off of what my overclocked 1080ti (watercooled at the time) scored but that was expected.

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18359202

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16584862

In game they feel the same, even without the RVII being overclocked.


----------



## bigjdubb

rv8000 said:


> Does anyone know if Sapphire has a sapphire specific bios update for UEFI support? Or should we just download the standard AMD bios update?


I used the Asrock uefi bios on my card from AMD.

https://www.asrock.com/Graphics-Card/AMD/Phantom Gaming X Radeon VII 16G/#Support


----------



## Offler

CarbonFire said:


> Sorry Offler, I had switched back to the water cooler by the time I saw your post  My card is taking more voltage than others on here to stabilize on air. Under repeated runs of 3Dmark it was seeing 80C to 90C junction temps as I was having to add more voltage. That is getting closer to the limits of the cooler overall though.
> 
> The most useful thing I can say is, if you have good contact on the GPU, your hotspot temp should not be much more than 20C higher than GPU temp under load.


After 2 days of curing, Arctic Silver 5 got to 34°C delta. Now I lapped it (not as good as you did) and after the reset of the curing process its 35°C most of time. On high temps (above 100°C) however it goes up to 40, all that on stock settings and power limit -20.

Once the curing will be in progress for at least to days, i might tighten the screws on the back a bit more.


----------



## CarbonFire

Offler said:


> After 2 days of curing, Arctic Silver 5 got to 34°C delta. Now I lapped it (not as good as you did) and after the reset of the curing process its 35°C most of time. On high temps (above 100°C) however it goes up to 40, all that on stock settings and power limit -20.
> 
> Once the curing will be in progress for at least to days, i might tighten the screws on the back a bit more.


Cool! Looking forward to your results


----------



## jaggafeen

bigjdubb said:


> Kind of makes me wonder if Nvidia intentionally sacrifices quality for some FPS.
> 
> .


Nvidia use compression on textures and shaders which results in lower iq and washed out and blurry look so they can gain in fps, this is more noticeable with higher quality panels and the more you increase the resolution. shame the reviewers don't point out this because its obvious to me and many others. nvidias marketing depends on having the highest frames and they cheat to achieve that goal. this has been the case for many years and is never bought to the public's attention by the corrupt tech sites. you can get close to the AMD level of quality by maxing out the nVidia control panel quality settings, but you take a good 10% performance hit in doing so.


----------



## 113802

Have mine set to 1800Mhz/1150Mhz @ 1000mV until waterblocks are out. I can bench with 1200Mhz but just like my Vega 64 before getting a waterblock the HBM gets too hot and black screens when gaming. Uses between 170w-200w

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/33710882?

1900Mhz/1200Mhz @ 1100mV

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18387390

Edit: Tensorflow-rocm benchmarks it's roughly 40% faster than Vega 64 at stock with the p states selected.

Ubuntu 18.04.2, Kernel 5.0 RC7 since this is the first one that allows setting the correct pstate on Radeon VII

There are 8 P states on the core clock and only 2 on memory. While Vega 64 had 7 and 3 on memory.

1800Mhz/1000Mhz highest PStates



Spoiler



64 batch size: 

Done warm up
Step Img/sec total_loss
1 images/sec: 257.3 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.156
10 images/sec: 258.4 +/- 0.6 (jitter = 1.1) 8.222
20 images/sec: 256.9 +/- 0.8 (jitter = 1.6) 8.381
30 images/sec: 257.4 +/- 0.7 (jitter = 1.9) 8.280
40 images/sec: 257.0 +/- 0.7 (jitter = 1.7) 8.113
50 images/sec: 257.1 +/- 0.7 (jitter = 1.5) 8.147
60 images/sec: 256.9 +/- 0.6 (jitter = 1.7) 8.290
70 images/sec: 257.0 +/- 0.6 (jitter = 1.7) 8.363
80 images/sec: 257.1 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.4) 8.020
90 images/sec: 257.3 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.3) 8.290
100 images/sec: 257.4 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.4) 8.379
----------------------------------------------------------------
total images/sec: 257.28
----------------------------------------------------------------

128 batch size

Done warm up
Step Img/sec total_loss
1 images/sec: 285.9 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.211
10 images/sec: 284.1 +/- 1.2 (jitter = 1.3) 8.178
20 images/sec: 284.2 +/- 0.7 (jitter = 1.8) 8.315
30 images/sec: 284.5 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.2) 8.194
40 images/sec: 284.5 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.3) 8.179
50 images/sec: 284.4 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.3) 8.400
60 images/sec: 284.4 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.3) 8.257
70 images/sec: 284.3 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.2) 8.155
80 images/sec: 284.3 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.2) 8.278
90 images/sec: 284.3 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.1) 8.340
100 images/sec: 284.3 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.1) 8.214
----------------------------------------------------------------
total images/sec: 284.20
----------------------------------------------------------------

Now since we have 16GB of memory we can train using 256 batch sizes

Done warm up
Step Img/sec total_loss
1 images/sec: 291.9 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.316
10 images/sec: 292.5 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.9) 8.218
20 images/sec: 292.4 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.6) 8.304
30 images/sec: 292.5 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.4) 8.227
40 images/sec: 292.4 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.241
50 images/sec: 292.4 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.234
60 images/sec: 292.4 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.301
70 images/sec: 292.3 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.208
80 images/sec: 292.3 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.253
90 images/sec: 292.3 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.204
100 images/sec: 292.3 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.121
----------------------------------------------------------------
total images/sec: 292.30
----------------------------------------------------------------

Overclocked to 2000Mhz/1000Mhz, Memory overclocking isn't working on Radeon VII. This run is limited by the 250w TDP. I'll re-run it again once I unlock the 300w limit

Done warm up
Step Img/sec total_loss
1 images/sec: 267.1 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.176
10 images/sec: 268.6 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.4) 8.215
20 images/sec: 268.0 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.3) 8.383
30 images/sec: 267.7 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.5) 8.274
40 images/sec: 267.6 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.3) 8.140
50 images/sec: 266.8 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.5) 8.154
60 images/sec: 266.2 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.6) 8.330
70 images/sec: 265.8 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.8) 8.361
80 images/sec: 265.8 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.8) 8.049
90 images/sec: 265.7 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.9) 8.299
100 images/sec: 265.6 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.9) 8.365
----------------------------------------------------------------
total images/sec: 265.43
----------------------------------------------------------------



Edit: After increasing power target to 300w memory overclocking worked. 1911Mhz/1192Mhz overclock on Ubuntu 5.5% more performance 



Spoiler



64 batch size 

Done warm up
Step Img/sec total_loss
1 images/sec: 272.9 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.164
10 images/sec: 273.8 +/- 1.0 (jitter = 1.2) 8.210
20 images/sec: 273.8 +/- 0.6 (jitter = 1.4) 8.377
30 images/sec: 272.9 +/- 0.7 (jitter = 1.9) 8.279
40 images/sec: 272.6 +/- 0.7 (jitter = 2.2) 8.111
50 images/sec: 272.2 +/- 0.6 (jitter = 2.0) 8.150
60 images/sec: 271.8 +/- 0.7 (jitter = 2.1) 8.301
70 images/sec: 271.6 +/- 0.6 (jitter = 2.0) 8.372
80 images/sec: 271.6 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 2.0) 8.019
90 images/sec: 271.6 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.9) 8.273
100 images/sec: 271.6 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.8) 8.378
----------------------------------------------------------------
total images/sec: 271.48
----------------------------------------------------------------

128 batch size:

Done warm up
Step Img/sec total_loss
1 images/sec: 302.1 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.207
10 images/sec: 300.4 +/- 1.4 (jitter = 1.9) 8.185
20 images/sec: 300.5 +/- 0.8 (jitter = 1.7) 8.320
30 images/sec: 301.0 +/- 0.6 (jitter = 1.6) 8.182
40 images/sec: 301.0 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.4) 8.176
50 images/sec: 300.9 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.4) 8.384
60 images/sec: 301.0 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.4) 8.280
70 images/sec: 300.9 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.3) 8.119
80 images/sec: 300.7 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.3) 8.259
90 images/sec: 300.6 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.4) 8.349
100 images/sec: 300.6 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.5) 8.225
----------------------------------------------------------------
total images/sec: 300.46
----------------------------------------------------------------

Again since we have 16GB a run using 256 batch sizes.

Done warm up
Step Img/sec total_loss
1 images/sec: 308.9 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.327
10 images/sec: 310.1 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.8) 8.231
20 images/sec: 310.2 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.294
30 images/sec: 310.0 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.234
40 images/sec: 309.9 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.6) 8.260
50 images/sec: 309.9 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.234
60 images/sec: 309.9 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.323
70 images/sec: 309.8 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.6) 8.192
80 images/sec: 309.6 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.8) 8.241
90 images/sec: 309.4 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.9) 8.196
100 images/sec: 309.1 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 1.1) 8.129
----------------------------------------------------------------
total images/sec: 309.02
----------------------------------------------------------------



Not a surprise here but the Radeon VII crushes my Vega 64 Luxmark score

Vega 64: 39,143 - http://luxmark.info/node/6314
Radeon VII: 61,521 - http://luxmark.info/node/6337

Just for the hell of it Superposition using ROCm drivers.


----------



## CarbonFire

Neat stuff, I had no idea that would work in Ubuntu


----------



## majestynl

just tried the washer mod but it got worse for me  My junction temp was fine before i just thought maybe it could get better.... but not 
I removed the washers and still not same as before i started! 

we desperately need a waterblock for this thing.. So annoying no one came up with a release/announce date !


----------



## 113802

majestynl said:


> just tried the washer mod but it got worse for me /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif My junction temp was fine before i just thought maybe it could get better.... but not /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> I removed the washers and still not same as before i started!
> 
> we desperately need a waterblock for this thing.. So annoying no one came up with a release/announce date !


EK support said they plan a release in 4-5 weeks.



CarbonFire said:


> Neat stuff, I had no idea that would work in Ubuntu


Not sure if you mean the card or Superposition. Vega 20 was built for Linux, the only drivers available for Instinct cards are ROCm. 

If you meant Superposition, Unigine benchmarks run across multiple platforms (Windows, Linux and macOS) when using OpenGL instead of DirectX. Hence the name Unigine


----------



## MSIMAX

testing vega 7 on air


----------



## Emmett

Hello,

I purchase a powercolor radeon VII and the issue I seem to have is the card will heat up rapidly with fans tach (according to wattman) never passing 860 RPM.
Manually trying to set fan speeds in wattman do nothing.
This is with 19.2.2 loaded.
If I try to install 19.2.1 If I choose custom it will say no compatible hardware, if i select express it completes very quickly but no AMD settings at all when right clicking.
with 19.2.2 I can do express or custom and it installs fine. but no fans past 860 rpm.
This is with a system that ran a 2080 TI just fine.
I wanted to support AMD with this purchase.
I used DDU before installing the radeon VII.
As a last resort i did a fresh windows install, same behavior.
I can load up rocket league and just watch the temp approach 80C with fans at 860. (I use this game cause it ramps up slowly)
Seems like bad hardware?
Will a G12 or EK supremacy fit this card?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Hwgeek

Bad Bios? RMA or try to flash Ssrock bios maybe?


----------



## drmrlordx

So is anyone else getting memory overclock problems in Win10 while running GPUPI?

edit: or AIDA64 GPGPU benchmark?


----------



## jupe69

WannaBeOCer said:


> Have mine set to 1800Mhz/1150Mhz @ 1000mV until waterblocks are out. I can bench with 1200Mhz but just like my Vega 64 before getting a waterblock the HBM gets too hot and black screens when gaming. Uses between 170w-200w
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/33710882?
> 
> 1900Mhz/1200Mhz @ 1100mV
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18387390
> 
> Edit: Tensorflow-rocm benchmarks it's roughly 40% faster than Vega 64 at stock with the p states selected.
> 
> Ubuntu 18.04.2, Kernel 5.0 RC7 since this is the first one that allows setting the correct pstate on Radeon VII
> 
> There are 8 P states on the core clock and only 2 on memory. While Vega 64 had 7 and 3 on memory.
> 
> 1800Mhz/1000Mhz highest PStates
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 64 batch size:
> 
> Done warm up
> Step Img/sec total_loss
> 1 images/sec: 257.3 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.156
> 10 images/sec: 258.4 +/- 0.6 (jitter = 1.1) 8.222
> 20 images/sec: 256.9 +/- 0.8 (jitter = 1.6) 8.381
> 30 images/sec: 257.4 +/- 0.7 (jitter = 1.9) 8.280
> 40 images/sec: 257.0 +/- 0.7 (jitter = 1.7) 8.113
> 50 images/sec: 257.1 +/- 0.7 (jitter = 1.5) 8.147
> 60 images/sec: 256.9 +/- 0.6 (jitter = 1.7) 8.290
> 70 images/sec: 257.0 +/- 0.6 (jitter = 1.7) 8.363
> 80 images/sec: 257.1 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.4) 8.020
> 90 images/sec: 257.3 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.3) 8.290
> 100 images/sec: 257.4 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.4) 8.379
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> total images/sec: 257.28
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 128 batch size
> 
> Done warm up
> Step Img/sec total_loss
> 1 images/sec: 285.9 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.211
> 10 images/sec: 284.1 +/- 1.2 (jitter = 1.3) 8.178
> 20 images/sec: 284.2 +/- 0.7 (jitter = 1.8) 8.315
> 30 images/sec: 284.5 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.2) 8.194
> 40 images/sec: 284.5 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.3) 8.179
> 50 images/sec: 284.4 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.3) 8.400
> 60 images/sec: 284.4 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.3) 8.257
> 70 images/sec: 284.3 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.2) 8.155
> 80 images/sec: 284.3 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.2) 8.278
> 90 images/sec: 284.3 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.1) 8.340
> 100 images/sec: 284.3 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.1) 8.214
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> total images/sec: 284.20
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Now since we have 16GB of memory we can train using 256 batch sizes
> 
> Done warm up
> Step Img/sec total_loss
> 1 images/sec: 291.9 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.316
> 10 images/sec: 292.5 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.9) 8.218
> 20 images/sec: 292.4 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.6) 8.304
> 30 images/sec: 292.5 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.4) 8.227
> 40 images/sec: 292.4 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.241
> 50 images/sec: 292.4 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.234
> 60 images/sec: 292.4 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.301
> 70 images/sec: 292.3 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.208
> 80 images/sec: 292.3 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.253
> 90 images/sec: 292.3 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.204
> 100 images/sec: 292.3 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.121
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> total images/sec: 292.30
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Overclocked to 2000Mhz/1000Mhz, Memory overclocking isn't working on Radeon VII. This run is limited by the 250w TDP. I'll re-run it again once I unlock the 300w limit
> 
> Done warm up
> Step Img/sec total_loss
> 1 images/sec: 267.1 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.176
> 10 images/sec: 268.6 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.4) 8.215
> 20 images/sec: 268.0 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.3) 8.383
> 30 images/sec: 267.7 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.5) 8.274
> 40 images/sec: 267.6 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.3) 8.140
> 50 images/sec: 266.8 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.5) 8.154
> 60 images/sec: 266.2 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.6) 8.330
> 70 images/sec: 265.8 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.8) 8.361
> 80 images/sec: 265.8 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.8) 8.049
> 90 images/sec: 265.7 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.9) 8.299
> 100 images/sec: 265.6 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.9) 8.365
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> total images/sec: 265.43
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: After increasing power target to 300w memory overclocking worked. 1911Mhz/1192Mhz overclock on Ubuntu 5.5% more performance
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 64 batch size
> 
> Done warm up
> Step Img/sec total_loss
> 1 images/sec: 272.9 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.164
> 10 images/sec: 273.8 +/- 1.0 (jitter = 1.2) 8.210
> 20 images/sec: 273.8 +/- 0.6 (jitter = 1.4) 8.377
> 30 images/sec: 272.9 +/- 0.7 (jitter = 1.9) 8.279
> 40 images/sec: 272.6 +/- 0.7 (jitter = 2.2) 8.111
> 50 images/sec: 272.2 +/- 0.6 (jitter = 2.0) 8.150
> 60 images/sec: 271.8 +/- 0.7 (jitter = 2.1) 8.301
> 70 images/sec: 271.6 +/- 0.6 (jitter = 2.0) 8.372
> 80 images/sec: 271.6 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 2.0) 8.019
> 90 images/sec: 271.6 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.9) 8.273
> 100 images/sec: 271.6 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.8) 8.378
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> total images/sec: 271.48
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 128 batch size:
> 
> Done warm up
> Step Img/sec total_loss
> 1 images/sec: 302.1 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.207
> 10 images/sec: 300.4 +/- 1.4 (jitter = 1.9) 8.185
> 20 images/sec: 300.5 +/- 0.8 (jitter = 1.7) 8.320
> 30 images/sec: 301.0 +/- 0.6 (jitter = 1.6) 8.182
> 40 images/sec: 301.0 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.4) 8.176
> 50 images/sec: 300.9 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.4) 8.384
> 60 images/sec: 301.0 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.4) 8.280
> 70 images/sec: 300.9 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.3) 8.119
> 80 images/sec: 300.7 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.3) 8.259
> 90 images/sec: 300.6 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.4) 8.349
> 100 images/sec: 300.6 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.5) 8.225
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> total images/sec: 300.46
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Again since we have 16GB a run using 256 batch sizes.
> 
> Done warm up
> Step Img/sec total_loss
> 1 images/sec: 308.9 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.327
> 10 images/sec: 310.1 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.8) 8.231
> 20 images/sec: 310.2 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.294
> 30 images/sec: 310.0 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.234
> 40 images/sec: 309.9 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.6) 8.260
> 50 images/sec: 309.9 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.234
> 60 images/sec: 309.9 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.323
> 70 images/sec: 309.8 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.6) 8.192
> 80 images/sec: 309.6 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.8) 8.241
> 90 images/sec: 309.4 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.9) 8.196
> 100 images/sec: 309.1 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 1.1) 8.129
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> total images/sec: 309.02
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Not a surprise here but the Radeon VII crushes my Vega 64 Luxmark score
> 
> Vega 64: 39,143 - http://luxmark.info/node/6314
> Radeon VII: 61,521 - http://luxmark.info/node/6337
> 
> Just for the hell of it Superposition using ROCm drivers.


But what score can it achieve in superposition? Because i am getting 5011 right now on Vega 64.


----------



## 113802

Double post


----------



## 113802

jupe69 said:


> But what score can it achieve in superposition? Because i am getting 5011 right now on Vega 64.


I don't like Windows, you can compare by switching the API from DirectX to OpenGL to see how your Vega 64 compares to the my Radeon VII.


----------



## majestynl

WannaBeOCer said:


> EK support said they plan a release in 4-5 weeks.


Lets hope so. I asked 2 weeks ago and they said they where not sure for releasing one


----------



## bigjdubb

One of the RVII threads on here has a screen shot of EK's response stating that they will be releasing one in 4-6 weeks, not sure what the date of the message was.


----------



## JackCY

majestynl said:


> just tried the washer mod but it got worse for me  My junction temp was fine before i just thought maybe it could get better.... but not
> I removed the washers and still not same as before i started!
> 
> we desperately need a waterblock for this thing.. So annoying no one came up with a release/announce date !


Use universal waterblocks instead of a specific card block that is designed to fit only 1 specific card. This way you buy 1 block once and use it on any GPU even CPU. Function > aesthetics.


----------



## bigjdubb

Well a universal block would be more price > aesthetics since they typically don't function quite as well as a full coverage block. You really don't sacrifice much function (if any) with a universal block, but you do save a boat load of money if you like to buy graphics cards. Not to mention being able to throw the card in your loop day one.


----------



## pdasterly

does anyone have amd branded card, does amd bin their chips?


----------



## 113802

pdasterly said:


> does anyone have amd branded card, does amd bin their chips?


I bought mine directly from AMD. The packaging was bland, I suggest buying a card from Asrock, Gigabyte, Asus or MSI because they provide a 3 year warranty. While AMD only AIB partners only provide a 2 year warranty for the reference card.

The card does run perfectly at 1200Mhz on the memory. I will find out how well it overclocks once I order a waterblock.

Edit: I just read the packaging of the Radeon VII purchased from AMD and it's only a 1 year warranty. I wish I asked before ordering it.


----------



## pdasterly

WannaBeOCer said:


> I bought mine directly from AMD. The packaging was bland, I suggest buying a card from Asrock, Gigabyte, Asus or MSI because they provide a 3 year warranty. While AMD only AIB partners only provide a 2 year warranty for the reference card.
> 
> The card does run perfectly at 1200Mhz on the memory. I will find out how well it overclocks once I order a waterblock.
> 
> Edit: I just read the packaging of the Radeon VII purchased from AMD and it's only a 1 year warranty. I wish I asked before ordering it.


i have a sapphire and just received amd branded one today. I was just wondering which to keep, i would think that amd would keep the better chips for themselves. Really couldnt be choosy about which one since i bought both on day 1, i grabbed what was available

yes palms itching for ek block


----------



## 113802

pdasterly said:


> i have a sapphire and just received amd branded one today. I was just wondering which to keep, i would think that amd would keep the better chips for themselves. Really couldnt be choosy about which one since i bought both on day 1, i grabbed what was available


Keep the Sapphire card and return the AMD card at least you'll have a 2 year warranty. They are both reference cards, I doubt they'll bin these cards since they aren't using any different cooling.


----------



## pdasterly

WannaBeOCer said:


> Keep the Sapphire card and return the AMD card at least you'll have a 2 year warranty. They are both reference cards, I doubt they'll bin these cards since they aren't using any different cooling.


i was thinking keep the amd, hoping it has better silicon(fingers crossed)


----------



## drmrlordx

pdasterly said:


> does anyone have amd branded card, does amd bin their chips?


Mine is direct from AMD. It seems to do about as well as anyone else's, I guess? It'll undervolt to .990V @ stock, it'll run 1200 MHz memory in everything except GPGPU benchmarks (it throttles to 800 MHz RAM speed with any overclock in most of them), and it can overclock to 1940 MHz @ 1.1V (default vGPU is 1.13v) without TJunction going over 100-101 in the worst benchmarks I've thrown at it. Overall, it seems like a nice card.


----------



## Hwgeek

I have posted it on the Reviews threead: AMD's vBios flash tool is out:
https://www.amd.com/en/support/radeonvii-vbios-eula

Edit: sry if already posted, some have tested on TPU and it should be same as Asrock's posted vBios.


----------



## Offler

drmrlordx said:


> Mine is direct from AMD. It seems to do about as well as anyone else's, I guess? It'll undervolt to .990V @ stock, it'll run 1200 MHz memory in everything except GPGPU benchmarks (it throttles to 800 MHz RAM speed with any overclock in most of them), and it can overclock to 1940 MHz @ 1.1V (default vGPU is 1.13v) without TJunction going over 100-101 in the worst benchmarks I've thrown at it. Overall, it seems like a nice card.


Have you tried MSI kombustor?

So far I looks to me that I am either stressing the card more as other people here, or i was very unlucky and I got really bad one.


----------



## bigjdubb

Well mine is direct from AMD and I had a heck of a time trying to get it over 1900mhz last night. Max t-junction was 103 at 1910mhz running firestrike, increasing the voltage didn't seem to do anything. Everything above 1910mhz would start articfacting like crazy in firestrike.

I put it back to stock and went back to playing games, AC Odyssey is way more fun than benchmarking.


----------



## BlackFox1337

Getting my Radeon VII today. Coming from AMD 390X. Only problem now is i need to rip my water loop apart to verify the card is not DOA. Hoping EK comes out with a block soon. Can't wait to see what this card can do under H2O.

Are more people running 1440p monitors or 4k with this card?


----------



## 113802

BlackFox1337 said:


> Getting my Radeon VII today. Coming from AMD 390X. Only problem now is i need to rip my water loop apart to verify the card is not DOA. Hoping EK comes out with a block soon. Can't wait to see what this card can do under H2O.
> 
> Are more people running 1440p monitors or 4k with this card?


I did the same exact thing Monday! I have a 1440p monitor but I decided to enable VSR and set the resolution to 4k. Games are running surprisingly well at the resolution. Most reviews show that VSR at 4k stresses the GPU exactly the same as true 4k. I'm going to give it a bit more time and install a water block to see if I should upgrade to a 4k display.


----------



## pdasterly

BlackFox1337 said:


> Getting my Radeon VII today. Coming from AMD 390X. Only problem now is i need to rip my water loop apart to verify the card is not DOA. Hoping EK comes out with a block soon. Can't wait to see what this card can do under H2O.
> 
> Are more people running 1440p monitors or 4k with this card?


card still in box but i have xr341ck 3440x1440


----------



## jaggafeen

pdasterly said:


> card still in box but i have xr341ck 3440x1440


nice same monitor as me, dont forget to try VSR 5120x2160.


----------



## pdasterly

jaggafeen said:


> nice same monitor as me, dont forget to try VSR 5120x2160.


samsung CRG9 is what i want


----------



## GAN77

Morpheus 2 anyone?


----------



## Voprus

Water blok installed.
I am not sure about the presusre and overall performance. It will be better with EK stuff, but meanwhile.

[email protected],218V Core + 1200MHz Memory + reg mod for 700W power limit (from some nice person here at forums) - still core frequency is jumping around, need to figure out why
Junction temp max 90C - I suppose because of poor job I did 


Score 7956 Graphics in FS Ultra.


----------



## pdasterly

Voprus said:


> Water blok installed.
> I am not sure about the presusre and overall performance. It will be better with EK stuff, but meanwhile.
> 
> [email protected],218V Core + 1200MHz Memory + reg mod for 700W power limit (from some nice person here at forums) - still core frequency is jumping around, need to figure out why
> Junction temp max 90C - I suppose because of poor job I did
> 
> 
> Score 7956 Graphics in FS Ultra.


nice score


----------



## majestynl

JackCY said:


> Use universal waterblocks instead of a specific card block that is designed to fit only 1 specific card. This way you buy 1 block once and use it on any GPU even CPU. Function > aesthetics.


Yeap probably need one just to have it before full cover blocks release. Eventually I will have a full cover for aesthetics..



Voprus said:


> Water blok installed.
> I am not sure about the presusre and overall performance. It will be better with EK stuff, but meanwhile.
> 
> [email protected],218V Core + 1200MHz Memory + reg mod for 700W power limit (from some nice person here at forums) - still core frequency is jumping around, need to figure out why
> Junction temp max 90C - I suppose because of poor job I did
> 
> 
> Score 7956 Graphics in FS Ultra.


Nice score.. but like you are saying the junction temp is too high..


----------



## bigjdubb

Voprus said:


> Water blok installed.
> I am not sure about the presusre and overall performance. It will be better with EK stuff, but meanwhile.
> 
> [email protected],218V Core + 1200MHz Memory + reg mod for 700W power limit (from some nice person here at forums) - still core frequency is jumping around, need to figure out why
> Junction temp max 90C - I suppose because of poor job I did
> 
> 
> Score 7956 Graphics in FS Ultra.


Nice. Did you do any overclocking on the stock cooler? I'm curious what the card did before water.


----------



## Voprus

bigjdubb said:


> Nice. Did you do any overclocking on the stock cooler? I'm curious what the card did before water.


On stock cooler I was able to achive [email protected],122V+1200MHz memory - 7262 FS Ultra Graphics score (in comparason to 6712 default/withouth OC)

I see that there is even better registry file for more power, voltage and offset limits https://www.overclock.net/forum/27855324-post1280.html by hellm


----------



## 113802

Voprus said:


> Water blok installed.
> I am not sure about the presusre and overall performance. It will be better with EK stuff, but meanwhile.
> 
> [email protected],218V Core + 1200MHz Memory + reg mod for 700W power limit (from some nice person here at forums) - still core frequency is jumping around, need to figure out why
> Junction temp max 90C - I suppose because of poor job I did
> 
> 
> Score 7956 Graphics in FS Ultra.


The Radeon VII is similar to the Vega 64 where it can't sustain the "peak" frequency. You'll need to find out the P7 state frequency when overclocked. It's another frustrating AMD card where the highest P state can't be locked.


----------



## bigjdubb

Voprus said:


> On stock cooler I was able to achive [email protected],122V+1200MHz memory - 7262 FS Ultra Graphics score (in comparason to 6712 default/withouth OC)
> 
> I see that there is even better registry file for more power, voltage and offset limits https://www.overclock.net/forum/27855324-post1280.html by hellm


Wow, thats a pretty big jump in score for 150mhz. Do you think that is a result of not bumping into the power limit and maintaining a higher average clock speed?


----------



## 113802

bigjdubb said:


> Wow, thats a pretty big jump in score for 150mhz. Do you think that is a result of not bumping into the power limit and maintaining a higher average clock speed?


Yes that is the reason why, when I bugged my RX Vega 64 to run at 127Mhz(1827Mhz sustained) higher with the 396w power limit I landed a 29.3k in FireStrike.


----------



## rv8000

I'm not sure what the exact cause is yet, but I'm finding it extremely hard to get my card to score than 28.5k in FS. It's almost as if wattman isn't setting the powerlimit, I'll get very odd clock dips during the first graphics test. I haven't flashed to the newer bios yet, but I'm not entirely sure which version my sapphire card shipped with anyways.

I did use DDU (and typically have no problems via this method), but something just seems off.

*could someone post a GPU usage graph from FS while your R7 is oc'd (to any amount). You can see the weird dips I'm experiencing below; this is with +20% pl and 1850 @1151mV in wattman with an EVGA 750 G2


----------



## 113802

rv8000 said:


> I'm not sure what the exact cause is yet, but I'm finding it extremely hard to get my card to score than 28.5k in FS. It's almost as if wattman isn't setting the powerlimit, I'll get very odd clock dips during the first graphics test. I haven't flashed to the newer bios yet, but I'm not entirely sure which version my sapphire card shipped with anyways.
> 
> I did use DDU (and typically have no problems via this method), but something just seems off.
> 
> *could someone post a GPU usage graph from FS while your R7 is oc'd (to any amount). You can see the weird dips I'm experiencing below; this is with +20% pl in wattman with an EVGA 750 G2


That looks normal to me, I get 29k with stock core clock +20% PL and 1200Mhz HBM.

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18405215


----------



## rv8000

WannaBeOCer said:


> That looks normal to me, I get 29k with stock core clock +20% PL and 1200Mhz HBM.


It just seems like weird behavior, my Nitro 64 didn't nose dive (1770s all the way down to 1500s) then take 3-4 seconds to ramp up again. I haven't been paying close attention to whether or not lots of users are using reg modded bios for increase power limits scoring 30k (not the extreme ones like 32-33k on water mods).

I guess my Nitro 64 was better than I gave it credit for


----------



## 113802

rv8000 said:


> It just seems like weird behavior, my Nitro 64 didn't nose dive (1770s all the way down to 1500s) then take 3-4 seconds to ramp up again. I haven't been paying close attention to whether or not lots of users are using reg modded bios for increase power limits scoring 30k (not the extreme ones like 32-33k on water mods).
> 
> I guess my Nitro 64 was better than I gave it credit for


Your Nitro had better cooling than the Radeon VII. Once it hits 110c on the junction temperature it nose dives. I hit 30k @ 1900Mhz/1200Mhz but it's not stable due to the heat.


----------



## rv8000

WannaBeOCer said:


> Your Nitro had better cooling than the Radeon VII. Once it hits 110c on the junction temperature it nose dives. I hit 30k @ 1900Mhz/1200Mhz but it's not stable due to the heat.


The issue currently is bumping into the PL, junction temp only peaked @ 89c during the FS run @ 75% fan speed. And obviously in the long run heat will be an issue, EK can't release a block soon enough.


----------



## 113802

rv8000 said:


> The issue currently is bumping into the PL, junction temp only peaked @ 89c during the FS run @ 75% fan speed. And obviously in the long run heat will be an issue, EK can't release a block soon enough.


Open up the AMD overlay when running FireStrike. If the power goes above 250w than the 20% PL is working. By default the card is locked at 250w + 20% PL = 300w.


----------



## rv8000

WannaBeOCer said:


> Open up the AMD overlay when running FireStrike. If the power goes above 250w than the 20% PL is working. By default the card is locked at 250w + 20% PL = 300w.


In GT1 I peaked 330w (which is my biggest throttle point and drops down to 1550s), then several other peaks of 301w, 304w, and 314w during the rest of GT1. GT2 peaks to 313W in the last few seconds of the test. So all of my throttling is mainly due to PL in this limited and short test scenario (1901 @ 1130mV 1200mhz HBM, junction temp peak @ 84c that run).


----------



## pdasterly

old pc with new tits


----------



## ilmazzo

Gorgeous


----------



## Oversemper

Just got powercolor one - was only and the last in the store, unopened box (cost roughly $1k in russia).

Did not flash official uefi-fixing bios, but uefi bios on p8z77-v pro works alright.

19.2.2. at stock its [email protected], seemed kinda low voltage for stock, no?

So far did only undervolt at stock frequencies. Got artifacts with 0.902, passed all stress tests without artifacts on 0.930 but bumped it up for safety to 0.942 (rough steps 0.939 then 0.942 nothing in the middle).

Prev. reddevil veg64 (silent bios, [email protected])

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18401542
5706

Rad7 ([email protected], fans at 50% which is about 2400 rpm)
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18417080
6502

And screens from time spy extreme stress test:


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Here is Correct Voltage Values Table for All ATI GPUs:

Check with HWinfo64 if it comes right for You all.
It is Correct for my Vega LiQuiD.
==


----------



## thomasck

Are you guys getting this message even with FS disabled? Dunno if is a bug, or I'm doing something wrong as I'm not used to Radeon's software yet.


----------



## Hwgeek

Go to "Dispaly" tab and see if "Radeon FreeSync" is enabled.


----------



## thomasck

Hwgeek said:


> Go to "Dispaly" tab and see if "Radeon FreeSync" is enabled.


Gotcha! Well, solved. Like I said, I'm not familiar with the software.  Thanks mate!


----------



## 113802

thomasck said:


> lGotcha! Well, solved. Like I said, I'm not familiar with the software. /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif Thanks mate!


Not your fault, the design isn't intuitive. It looks nice but all the settings are heavily nested.


----------



## pdasterly

cant find the ultra low power saver tab


----------



## 113802

pdasterly said:


> cant find the ultra low power saver tab


The Radeon VII doesn't have profiles like the Vega 64. If you want to save power undervolt or enable Radeon Chill.

Unless you mean the power state which is used when the card is idle.


----------



## Fantasy

Well, my drivers keep crashing. I can't open any games. As soon as I try to open any game or watman my drivers crash or my PC freezes.... 
I don't know if my card is bricked. I DDUed my drivers and reinstalled them, nothing changed.

I was playing Farcry 5 and all of a sudden the game crashed and now I can't do anything without my drivers crashing. I'm running the latest 19.2.2 drivers.

I'm running on an Asus zenith extreme with a 1950X clocked at 3.9GHz and 64GB of ram at 3133MHz

my gpu clock is running at 28MHz.

if i put watman in fullscreen it crashes right away


yep, my GPU is dead. I'm artifacts like crazy.

Well, this lasted for about two weeks. That was a good run.... -.-


----------



## pdasterly

WannaBeOCer said:


> The Radeon VII doesn't have profiles like the Vega 64. If you want to save power undervolt or enable Radeon Chill.
> 
> Unless you mean the power state which is used when the card is idle.


i get error message says i cant overclock without disabling ulps otherwise system will crash

edit: my bad, i had a old trixx software still installed


----------



## ilmazzo

Fantasy said:


> yep, my GPU is dead. I'm artifacts like crazy.
> 
> Well, this lasted for about two weeks. That was a good run.... -.-


I can feel the pain bro


----------



## bigjdubb

Fantasy said:


> Well, my drivers keep crashing. I can't open any games. As soon as I try to open any game or watman my drivers crash or my PC freezes....
> I don't know if my card is bricked. I DDUed my drivers and reinstalled them, nothing changed.
> 
> I was playing Farcry 5 and all of a sudden the game crashed and now I can't do anything without my drivers crashing. I'm running the latest 19.2.2 drivers.
> 
> I'm running on an Asus zenith extreme with a 1950X clocked at 3.9GHz and 64GB of ram at 3133MHz
> 
> my gpu clock is running at 28MHz.
> 
> if i put watman in fullscreen it crashes right away
> 
> 
> yep, my GPU is dead. I'm artifacts like crazy.
> 
> Well, this lasted for about two weeks. That was a good run.... -.-



Did you at least get to wring the snot out of it before it died? I killed a 970 a few years back with a modded bios, it's not so bad if you got to really push it. It sucks when they die during normal use.


----------



## Hwgeek

+1, My RX 470 died with the slow bios while playing WOT lol, PC just turned OFF.
too bad I got Modded bios on it with changes to Fan table, but I think they can't know it since it's not detected anymore, Dead^2 .


----------



## majestynl

Fantasy said:


> Well, my drivers keep crashing. I can't open any games. As soon as I try to open any game or watman my drivers crash or my PC freezes....
> I don't know if my card is bricked. I DDUed my drivers and reinstalled them, nothing changed.
> 
> I was playing Farcry 5 and all of a sudden the game crashed and now I can't do anything without my drivers crashing. I'm running the latest 19.2.2 drivers.
> 
> I'm running on an Asus zenith extreme with a 1950X clocked at 3.9GHz and 64GB of ram at 3133MHz
> 
> my gpu clock is running at 28MHz.
> 
> if i put watman in fullscreen it crashes right away
> 
> 
> yep, my GPU is dead. I'm artifacts like crazy.
> 
> Well, this lasted for about two weeks. That was a good run.... -.-


That's Bad ;(. Good luck with RMA


----------



## Hwgeek

HWiNFO 32/64 v6.02 released:
*Added AMD Radeon VII
*Improved support of AMD Radeon VII.
https://www.hwinfo.com/version-history/


----------



## Sikotic

Just got my Radeon VII yesterday. However it seems to be locked down to 60fps when running Crackdown 3 and Forza Horizon 4, haven't had much more to try it on yet. It does spin up on both Heaven 4.0 and Time spy. 

Could this be showing a bottleneck by my CPU? It's a FX-9590, waiting for Ryzen 3000 launch to upgrade.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 113802

Sikotic said:


> Just got my Radeon VII yesterday. However it seems to be locked down to 60fps when running Crackdown 3 and Forza Horizon 4, haven't had much more to try it on yet. It does spin up on both Heaven 4.0 and Time spy.
> 
> Could this be showing a bottleneck by my CPU? It's a FX-9590, waiting for Ryzen 3000 launch to upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I know by default Forza Horizon 4 has FPS target set to displayed based on default. So it's locking it to 60 FPS since your monitor's refresh rate is set to 60hz. If your monitor is higher than 60Hz make sure you change it under the Windows Advanced Display settings. If your monitor is a 60Hz monitor and it's always locked at 60 FPS you're fine. If you want to render useless frames just to see a higher number set FPS target to custom.


----------



## Sikotic

WannaBeOCer said:


> I know by default Forza Horizon 4 has FPS target set to displayed based on default. So it's locking it to 60 FPS since your monitor's refresh rate is set to 60hz. If your monitor is higher than 60Hz make sure you change it under the Windows Advanced Display settings. If your monitor is a 60Hz monitor and it's always locked at 60 FPS you're fine. If you want to render useless frames just to see a higher number set FPS target to custom.


This is likely the problem then... I believe the monitor is 60hz. Also to be upgraded soonish. Thanks for the heads up on that.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasck

Tried some oc this evening, hadn't got luck with my chip, it passes TS and FS with a glitch here there. 1965mHz/1140mV, JT of 109C.. Too much voltage 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdasterly

card is nice, very quiet.
playing resident evil 2 on ultra, fps locked at 75, im guessing due to freesync. im happy

my nas is louder than the RVii

OC Cpu, gpu on default 

time spy extreme 
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/6326058

Firestrike Ultra
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18419486


----------



## skline00

Well I'm now a member of this club as my Asrock Radeon VII gpu was delivered this afternoon from Newegg. I ran some Firestrike tests on the 2700x with my GTX1080 and now my Radeon VII. I also included the scores from my 5960x OCd to 4.4 with a slightly OCd GTX1080TI.

I must say the Radeon VII is a rock solid gpu, well built.
Scores for GTX 1080, Radeon VII and GTX 1080TI

Fire Strike 1.1

Cpu 2700x
GPU GTX 1080

Overall 17310
Graphics 20882
Physics 21383
Combined 6739

Cpu 2700x
GPU Radeon VII

Overall 20883
Graphics 27826
Physics 21409
Combined 7181

Cpu 5960x
GPU GTX 1080TI

Overall 23049
Graphics 29385
Physics 20277
Combined 9556

Fire Strike Extreme 1.1

Cpu 2700x
GPU GTX 1080

Overall 9682
Graphics 10077
Physics 21453
Combined 4575

Cpu 2700x
GPU Radeon VII

Overall 12209
Graphics 13496
Physics 21378
Combined 5177

Cpu 5960x
GPU GTX 1080TI

Overall 13462
Graphics 14321
Physics 20269
Combined 6893

Fire Strike Ultra 1.1

Cpu 2700x
GPU GTX 1080

Overall 5169
Graphics 5044
Physics 21420
Combined 2649

Cpu 2700x
GPU Radeon VII

Overall 6718
Graphics 6874
Physics 21308
Combined 3059

Cpu 5960x
GPU GTX 1080TI

Overall 7274
Graphics 7209
Physics 20401
Combined 3835


----------



## pdasterly

please edit wit some spaces, its hard to read



skline00 said:


> Well I'm now a member of this club as my Asrock Radeon VII gpu was delivered this afternoon from Newegg. I ran some Firestrike tests on the 2700x with my GTX1080 and now my Radeon VII. I also included the scores from my 5960x OCd to 4.4 with a slightly OCd GTX1080TI.
> 
> I must say the Radeon VII is a rock solid gpu, well built.
> Scores for GTX 1080, Radeon VII and GTX 1080TI
> Fire Strike 1.1
> Cpu 2700x
> GPU GTX 1080
> Overall 17310
> Graphics 20882
> Physics 21383
> Combined 6739
> Cpu 2700x
> GPU Radeon VII
> Overall 20883
> Graphics 27826
> Physics 21409
> Combined 7181
> Cpu 5960x
> GPU GTX 1080TI
> Overall 23049
> Graphics 29385
> Physics 20277
> Combined 9556
> Fire Strike Extreme 1.1
> Cpu 2700x
> GPU GTX 1080
> Overall 9682
> Graphics 10077
> Physics 21453
> Combined 4575
> Cpu 2700x
> GPU Radeon VII
> Overall 12209
> Graphics 13496
> Physics 21378
> Combined 5177
> Cpu 5960x
> GPU GTX 1080TI
> Overall 13462
> Graphics 14321
> Physics 20269
> Combined 6893
> Fire Strike Ultra 1.1
> Cpu 2700x
> GPU GTX 1080
> Overall 5169
> Graphics 5044
> Physics 21420
> Combined 2649
> Cpu 2700x
> GPU Radeon VII
> Overall 6718
> Graphics 6874
> Physics 21308
> Combined 3059
> Cpu 5960x
> GPU GTX 1080TI
> Overall 7274
> Graphics 7209
> Physics 20401
> Combined 3835


----------



## ITAngel

Is this normal?


----------



## 113802

ITAngel said:


> Is this normal?


Yes, AMD accidentally shipped the card with a normal bios without UEFI support. Your board probably has CSM off. Enable CSM to boot off the legacy bios on the card which your board did automatically for you. Flash the UEFI from the download here.

https://www.amd.com/en/support/radeonvii-vbios-eula


----------



## ITAngel

WannaBeOCer said:


> Yes, AMD accidentally shipped the card with a normal bios without UEFI support. Your board probably has CSM off. Enable CSM to boot off the legacy bios on the card which your board did automatically for you. Flash the UEFI from the download here.
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/radeonvii-vbios-eula


Ohh thank you so much! I will do that now. Will report once is done. Thanks!


----------



## ITAngel

It worked! Thanks!


----------



## Fantasy

ilmazzo said:


> I can feel the pain bro






bigjdubb said:


> Did you at least get to wring the snot out of it before it died? I killed a 970 a few years back with a modded bios, it's not so bad if you got to really push it. It sucks when they die during normal use.


Honestly no. I didn't even overclock it at all. I have been very busy with work since I bought the card. I have only played Farcry 5 on it on 4K for 17 hours. That is the only load i have put on the gpu. It's really sad. I hope I can get a replacement. Only 10 GPUs were sent to the UAE and I had GPU number 3. I hope they have at least 1 left or I might have to go to the dark side and get a 2080 which I really don't want to do.



majestynl said:


> That's Bad ;(. Good luck with RMA


Thank you


----------



## JackCY

ITAngel said:


> Is this normal?


No, mine says 4690K and works with UEFI boot. RadeonVII doesn't support UEFI boot out of the factory because AMD was rushing it out. Have to patch if the patch is finally available. It's pretty ridiculous as who the heck even still uses non UEFI boot yet they ship it with that as opposed to UEFI boot only or at best both.

pdasterly: unreadable


----------



## 113802

JackCY said:


> ITAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> No, mine says 4690K and works with UEFI boot. RadeonVII doesn't support UEFI boot out of the factory because AMD was rushing it out. Have to patch if the patch is finally available. It's pretty ridiculous as who the heck even still uses non UEFI boot yet they ship it with that as opposed to UEFI boot only or at best both.
> 
> pdasterly: unreadable
Click to expand...

That warning is normal when users have CSM disabled. If your board posted without any warnings that means CSM was enabled to support legacy devices at startup. I'm keeping the legacy bios because a bios works much better for a reason listed in my signature rig that I won't point out. It's also the a main reason I stick with AMD cards.


----------



## ITAngel

WannaBeOCer said:


> That warning is normal when users have CSM disabled. If your board posted without any warnings that means CSM was enabled to support legacy devices at startup. I'm keeping the legacy bios because a bios works much better for a reason listed in my signature rig that I won't point out. It's also the a main reason I stick with AMD cards.


Yea is seems to work now and I am able to run some games like Resident Evil 2 which by the way it looks amazing. Also I notice the junction temps get pretty high. What is the safe Junction Temp and regular temps for these cards? I have a CoolerMaster Master SL600M Case pushing air into that GPU but trying to find a good fan band range to have it. I also have a sensor on the gpu from the motherboard to help with the fans.


----------



## Hwgeek

skline00 said:


> Well I'm now a member of this club as my Asrock Radeon VII gpu was delivered this afternoon from Newegg. I ran some Firestrike tests on the 2700x with my GTX1080 and now my Radeon VII. I also included the scores from my 5960x OCd to 4.4 with a slightly OCd GTX1080TI.
> 
> I must say the Radeon VII is a rock solid gpu, well built.
> Scores for GTX 1080, Radeon VII and GTX 1080TI
> 
> *Fire Strike 1.1*
> Cpu 2700x ,GPU GTX 1080
> Overall 17310
> Graphics 20882
> Physics 21383
> Combined 6739
> 
> Cpu 2700x, GPU Radeon VII
> Overall 20883
> Graphics 27826
> Physics 21409
> Combined 7181
> 
> Cpu 5960x, GPU GTX 1080TI
> Overall 23049
> Graphics 29385
> Physics 20277
> Combined 9556
> 
> *Fire Strike Extreme 1.1*
> Cpu 2700x, GPU GTX 1080
> Overall 9682
> Graphics 10077
> Physics 21453
> Combined 4575
> 
> Cpu 2700x, GPU Radeon VII
> Overall 12209
> Graphics 13496
> Physics 21378
> Combined 5177
> 
> Cpu 5960x, GPU GTX 1080TI
> Overall 13462
> Graphics 14321
> Physics 20269
> Combined 6893
> 
> *Fire Strike Ultra 1.1*
> Cpu 2700x, GPU GTX 1080
> Overall 5169
> Graphics 5044
> Physics 21420
> Combined 2649
> 
> Cpu 2700x, GPU Radeon VII
> Overall 6718
> Graphics 6874
> Physics 21308
> Combined 3059
> 
> Cpu 5960x, GPU GTX 1080TI
> Overall 7274
> Graphics 7209
> Physics 20401
> Combined 3835


Made easier to read, thanks 4 sharing!


----------



## Offler

ITAngel said:


> Is this normal?


WhenI enabled certain UEFI CSM related features on my system, i had to power it down, remove the cover and press the "Clear Bios" button - just black screen. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Mumak

Hwgeek said:


> HWiNFO 32/64 v6.02 released:
> *Added AMD Radeon VII
> *Improved support of AMD Radeon VII.
> https://www.hwinfo.com/version-history/


Even more Radeon VII support in the works right now.. I might need some beta testers.


----------



## Offler

Mumak said:


> Even more Radeon VII support in the works right now.. I might need some beta testers.


Cez víkend môžem otestovať


----------



## thomasck

Mumak said:


> Even more Radeon VII support in the works right now.. I might need some beta testers.


I literally just got out from bed to install new version that supports R7 and seen your post. Anything I can do for you?

Edit

Everything looks good. GPU temperature reports junction temperature, looks accurate with +-1C difference..


----------



## skline00

Sorry posters, was late at night and I forgot to add spaces. I edited it above. 

Nothing "blows me away" about the Radeon VII considering the other gpus I have except it is rock solid built. I think and or hope that the 16g of HBM will pay dividends in the future. You can see my monitors below but the Radeon VII is hooked to a Dell WS 3440x1440. Unfortunately it is not a freesync monitor so in the future I'll look for Freesync capability. 

The GTX1080TI is tethered to my Acer 42" 4k monitor. Has the horsepower to make it respond nicely. I'll try the 4k monitor with the Radeon VII.


----------



## Mumak

Thanks guys for your offers.
I'm currently working on further improving RVII support and once I have something to test (today or tomorrow), I will post a beta build.


----------



## pdasterly

skline00 said:


> Sorry posters, was late at night and I forgot to add spaces. I edited it above.
> 
> Nothing "blows me away" about the Radeon VII considering the other gpus I have except it is rock solid built. I think and or hope that the 16g of HBM will pay dividends in the future. You can see my monitors below but the Radeon VII is hooked to a Dell WS 3440x1440. Unfortunately it is not a freesync monitor so in the future I'll look for Freesync capability.
> 
> The GTX1080TI is tethered to my Acer 42" 4k monitor. Has the horsepower to make it respond nicely. I'll try the 4k monitor with the Radeon VII.


i have xr341ck, r7 doesnt even need freesync, freesync for low to mid range cards


----------



## bigjdubb

I dunno, the only thing I miss with my RVII installed (instead of my 1080ti) is g-sync. I miss it so much that I am going to go buy a Freesync monitor this weekend so that I can have variable refresh rate no matter which card I am using.

I can do without 144hz but the variable refresh rate is a must for me now.


----------



## pdasterly

bigjdubb said:


> I dunno, the only thing I miss with my RVII installed (instead of my 1080ti) is g-sync. I miss it so much that I am going to go buy a Freesync monitor this weekend so that I can have variable refresh rate no matter which card I am using.
> 
> I can do without 144hz but the variable refresh rate is a must for me now.


im out of room, but i would like to get CRG9 monitor.
Had 2 x341ck side by side but that was stupid, ended up selling one


----------



## Mumak

OK, so I extended reporting of various parameters for the Vega VII, but since this is a completely new method I need to test this.
Please try this build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hwi64_603_3671.zip
It's quite possible that it won't work properly, so please have patience until it's resolved.
Please run the test build in Debug Mode as described here: https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-IMPORTANT-Read-this-before-submitting-a-report
and post (or send me) the HWiNFO Debug File (+Report File) for analysis.
Thanks !


----------



## bigjdubb

I'm not sure I fully understand what's being asked. What do we need to do to help test? Is it just install the program and use the card like normal or do we need to do something specific with the card?


----------



## Neoony

Mumak said:


> OK, so I extended reporting of various parameters for the Vega VII, but since this is a completely new method I need to test this.
> Please try this build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hwi64_603_3671.zip
> It's quite possible that it won't work properly, so please have patience until it's resolved.
> Please run the test build in Debug Mode as described here: https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-IMPORTANT-Read-this-before-submitting-a-report
> and post (or send me) the HWiNFO Debug File (+Report File) for analysis.
> Thanks !


Looks like this gets me stuck on "Detecting Video Adapter(s)..."
Waiting almost 5 minutes. HWiNFO64 is not responding.
I ended the process and it created a .dbg which I put in the attachment.

EDIT: The Stable v6.02-3670 works fine.
EDIT2: Actually, when I go to sensors on Stable, it only updates once per 7-8 seconds


----------



## Mumak

Neoony said:


> Looks like this gets me stuck on "Detecting Video Adapter(s)..."
> Waiting almost 5 minutes. HWiNFO64 is not responding.
> I ended the process and it created a .dbg which I put in the attachment.
> 
> EDIT: The Stable v6.02-3670 works fine.


Thanks. I think I found the first bug. Please try again with this build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hwi64_603_3672.zip


----------



## Mumak

bigjdubb said:


> I'm not sure I fully understand what's being asked. What do we need to do to help test? Is it just install the program and use the card like normal or do we need to do something specific with the card?


For now, just launch HWiNFO, verify if GPU parameters reported are OK and post back the result files (DBG, HTM report).
Thanks.


----------



## Neoony

Mumak said:


> Thanks. I think I found the first bug. Please try again with this build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hwi64_603_3672.zip


Yeah that works.
The following .dbg is me starting HWiNFO64 up, going into sensors and waiting a minute and closing HWiNFO64.

The only issue is that the sensors update quite slow. Not sure if thats because there is many of sensors enabled.
When I tried stable version, It also asked me to read or not the Corsair PSU sensors. If I enabled that, it would be even slower (once per 7-8 seconds)
With PSU sensors disabled, it updates about every 3-4 seconds. (in stable and also in this beta)
See gif:

















Notice the timer in the bottom.


----------



## bigjdubb

It hangs up on "detecting video adapters".


----------



## Mumak

Neoony said:


> Yeah that works.
> The following .dbg is me starting HWiNFO64 up, going into sensors and waiting a minute and closing HWiNFO64.
> 
> The only issue is that the sensors update quite slow. Not sure if thats because there is many of sensors enabled.
> When I tried stable version, It also asked me to read or not the Corsair PSU sensors. If I enabled that, it would be even slower (once per 7-8 seconds)
> With PSU sensors disabled, it updates about every 3-4 seconds. (in stable and also in this beta)
> See gif:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the timer in the bottom.


Looks quite OK, except the clocks.. They appear pretty low, can you please try to put load on the GPU and watch the clocks reported?
Reading status of some Corsair PSUs can cause huge penalties, especially if you're running other tools monitoring them including Corsair Link. So if you're running any other such application along with HWiNFO, try to disable it.


----------



## Neoony

I guess there are some differences with GPU clock and Memory clock.

Idle:









On load (resident evil 2 main menu):









Corsair Link was off the whole time btw.

The GPU clock only sometimes jump up to 1800 for one refresh...sometimes on idle it jumps to 700-800 and stays there.
Memory seems to do the same, had it jump to 800 for one refresh.


----------



## Reikoji

Mumak said:


> OK, so I extended reporting of various parameters for the Vega VII, but since this is a completely new method I need to test this.
> Please try this build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hwi64_603_3671.zip
> It's quite possible that it won't work properly, so please have patience until it's resolved.
> Please run the test build in Debug Mode as described here: https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-IMPORTANT-Read-this-before-submitting-a-report
> and post (or send me) the HWiNFO Debug File (+Report File) for analysis.
> Thanks !


Sweet! I tried the very first build that added some extra VII reporting, but it led to blue screens. Will download this new one.

EDIT: File does not exist 

EDIT2: I see there is a new build already


----------



## Neoony

Oh wow, I just had a freeze for about 1 minute.
Then my second monitor would make a loud click noise, which I never heard before. And it went to BSOD on that moment "DPC_Watchdog_violation".
My second monitor would keep turning on and off, I had to pull the power cable from it to turn it off.
heh

I think the last thing I did was close amd radeon settings and reopen wattman in it, and after a while it froze.

I thought the monitor died, lol

Got no debug from that.


----------



## Mumak

Thanks for the feedback. I have adjusted several values, now it should it showing properly.
Here the new update: www.hwinfo.com//beta/hwi64_603_3673.zip


----------



## Neoony

Neoony said:


> Oh wow, I just had a freeze for about 1 minute.
> Then my second monitor would make a loud click noise, which I never heard before. And it went to BSOD on that moment "DPC_Watchdog_violation".
> My second monitor would keep turning on and off, I had to pull the power cable from it to turn it off.
> heh
> 
> I think the last thing I did was close amd radeon settings and reopen wattman in it, and after a while it froze.
> 
> I thought the monitor died, lol
> 
> Got no debug from that.


And after that BSOD, Iam missing some settings in Radeon Display settings for my first monitor. (second monitor in Radeon display settings - BenQ...I guess I number them the other way around)
It also turned off VSR for the first monitor.
This is weird.









Before that, I had same settings available for both monitors.
Oh, I just realized it shows it as DVI-D, while its a HDMI (DP to HDMI really)

Very weird xD

Seems that restarts dont help, I guess I will try to cold start everything.


----------



## Reikoji

Neoony said:


> And after that BSOD, Iam missing some settings in Radeon Display settings for my first monitor. (second monitor in Radeon display settings - BenQ...I guess I number them the other way around)
> It also turned off VSR for the first monitor.
> This is weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before that, I had same settings available for both monitors.
> Oh, I just realized it shows it as DVI-D, while its a HDMI (DP to HDMI really)
> 
> Very weird xD
> 
> Seems that restarts dont help, I guess I will try to cold start everything.


Interesting, I didn't experience that with the BSOD i had from the main version update yesterday. I also use two monitors, tho both Samsung.


----------



## Neoony

Take it with a grain of salt. I also run them overclocked from 60Hz to 75Hz along with Pixel clock patcher. ( https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher )

But I had them running like that for years with HD7970 without single issue. And also with Radeon VII until now.

Cold restart along with shutting power down on everything, solved the aftermath issues.


----------



## Neoony

Mumak said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I have adjusted several values, now it should it showing properly.
> Here the new update: www.hwinfo.com//beta/hwi64_603_3673.zip


Yep, clocks seem to make sense now.

Idle:


Spoiler

















Spoiler



On load (Resident Evil 2 Main menu):











Only thing I notice, is that sometimes on idle, it will shoot straight up to around 800MHz for GPU clock, I dont see anything like that happen in Radeon Settings wattman. You can notice that in the gif above on Idle.


----------



## Reikoji

Neoony said:


> And after that BSOD, Iam missing some settings in Radeon Display settings for my first monitor. (second monitor in Radeon display settings - BenQ...I guess I number them the other way around)
> It also turned off VSR for the first monitor.
> This is weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before that, I had same settings available for both monitors.
> Oh, I just realized it shows it as DVI-D, while its a HDMI (DP to HDMI really)
> 
> Very weird xD
> 
> Seems that restarts dont help, I guess I will try to cold start everything.


Interesting, I didn't experience that with the BSOD i had from the main version update yesterday. I also use two monitors, tho both Samsung.


----------



## Offler

Mumak said:


> OK, so I extended reporting of various parameters for the Vega VII, but since this is a completely new method I need to test this.
> Please try this build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hwi64_603_3671.zip
> It's quite possible that it won't work properly, so please have patience until it's resolved.
> Please run the test build in Debug Mode as described here: https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-IMPORTANT-Read-this-before-submitting-a-report
> and post (or send me) the HWiNFO Debug File (+Report File) for analysis.
> Thanks !


Link to beta does not seem to work.

Edit: Disregard


----------



## The EX1

thomasck said:


> I literally just got out from bed to install new version that supports R7 and seen your post. Anything I can do for you?
> 
> Edit
> 
> Everything looks good. GPU temperature reports junction temperature, looks accurate with +-1C difference..


Are you using Rivatuner for your performance overlay? Did they update it to support VII?


----------



## Neoony

Offler said:


> Link to beta does not seem to work.


This post has the latest beta: https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...-radeon-vii-owner-s-club-35.html#post27864596


----------



## skline00

Mumak said:


> Even more Radeon VII support in the works right now.. I might need some beta testers.


Mumak, I'll be glad to test.


----------



## Reikoji

The EX1 said:


> Are you using Rivatuner for your performance overlay? Did they update it to support VII?


I dont think Rivatuner needs to do any updating. HWInfo sends the data to the OSD. should work out of the box so long as the stats are set up in OSD options to be displayed.


----------



## Offler

CarbonFire said:


> Cool! Looking forward to your results


https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/33855308

GPU temp 65°C
Hotspot 101°C

Stock settings, except Power level -20.


----------



## 113802

Offler said:


> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/33855308
> 
> GPU temp 65°C
> Hotspot 101°C
> 
> Stock settings, except Power level -20.


Crank the HBM to 1200Mhz! I'm able to run stock 1800Mhz @ 1065mV with memory at 1200Mhz on the stock cooler without an issue.


----------



## thomasck

The EX1 said:


> Are you using Rivatuner for your performance overlay? Did they update it to support VII?


Hwinfo + rivatuner only

hwinfo gets info for cpu and gpu and rivatuner shows fps by itself


----------



## thomasck

Mumak said:


> OK, so I extended reporting of various parameters for the Vega VII, but since this is a completely new method I need to test this.
> Please try this build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hwi64_603_3671.zip
> It's quite possible that it won't work properly, so please have patience until it's resolved.
> Please run the test build in Debug Mode as described here: https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-IMPORTANT-Read-this-before-submitting-a-report
> and post (or send me) the HWiNFO Debug File (+Report File) for analysis.
> Thanks !


Looks all good. Temperature now shows gpu temp instead of junction temperature. Debugged with hwi64_603_3673. Gpu fan does not work but also does not work with radeon software.
Is there any way to show gpu and junction temperature?


----------



## MSIMAX

Mumak said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I have adjusted several values, now it should it showing properly.
> Here the new update: www.hwinfo.com//beta/hwi64_603_3673.zip


im testing now thanks


----------



## CarbonFire

Offler said:


> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/33855308
> 
> GPU temp 65°C
> Hotspot 101°C
> 
> Stock settings, except Power level -20.


Been helping a bunch of people with this now, it usually is something simple. What are you using as a block to sand with? Do you have any pics?

It took me well over a hour to get the finish i wanted with 400 grit. Just keep rotating the cooler 90 degrees every 5 minutes or so so you are working it evenly. Sand in a figure 8 motion and if it starts catching too much to move smoothly, add a little more water. I'd cut the sand paper in to small pieces just large enough to use comfortable around the block and change them every 5-10min depending on how it was feeling.

If you don't have something with a perfectly flat machined surface for sanding with, these are pretty cheap if you are in the US:
https://www.amazon.com/BL-123NH-Pai...id=1550778570&sr=8-8&keywords=machinist+block

If you are outside the US, those 1 2 3 blocks could go by different names. Or try a small machinist square.

After perfectly flat, you shouldn't see any light under the tool when you lay it on the cooler. Then just tune the mounting pressure.


----------



## Mumak

thomasck said:


> Looks all good. Temperature now shows gpu temp instead of junction temperature. Debugged with hwi64_603_3673. Gpu fan does not work but also does not work with radeon software.
> Is there any way to show gpu and junction temperature?


Thanks for the test. Use build 3673, the attached result was made using 3671, which is buggy.
That will give you all temperatures including junction (called Hot Spot).


----------



## Hwgeek

*New Bios is out:*
Old BIOS Version: 016.004.000.030.011639
New BIOS Version: 016.004.000.038.011717
https://www.amd.com/en/support/radeonvii-vbios-eula
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/atmrwv/radeon_vii_new_bios_v106_available/


----------



## Offler

WannaBeOCer said:


> Crank the HBM to 1200Mhz! I'm able to run stock 1800Mhz @ 1065mV with memory at 1200Mhz on the stock cooler without an issue.


Thats not the point at least for now. I have to get the cooler doing its job, and it does not look like that so far.



CarbonFire said:


> Been helping a bunch of people with this now, it usually is something simple. What are you using as a block to sand with? Do you have any pics?
> 
> It took me well over a hour to get the finish i wanted with 400 grit. Just keep rotating the cooler 90 degrees every 5 minutes or so so you are working it evenly. Sand in a figure 8 motion and if it starts catching too much to move smoothly, add a little more water. I'd cut the sand paper in to small pieces just large enough to use comfortable around the block and change them every 5-10min depending on how it was feeling.
> 
> If you don't have something with a perfectly flat machined surface for sanding with, these are pretty cheap if you are in the US:
> https://www.amazon.com/BL-123NH-Pai...id=1550778570&sr=8-8&keywords=machinist+block
> 
> If you are outside the US, those 1 2 3 blocks could go by different names. Or try a small machinist square.
> 
> After perfectly flat, you shouldn't see any light under the tool when you lay it on the cooler. Then just tune the mounting pressure.


I used 500 sanding paper and then sanding paste to polish it up a bit. I did not had machinist block of any sort, i used an old membership card and flat piece of plastic.


----------



## gupsterg

rv8000 said:


> Does anyone know if Sapphire has a sapphire specific bios update for UEFI support? Or should we just download the standard AMD bios update?


In the past when I have contacted Sapphire for new VBIOS they are reasonably quick. As all the current Radeon VII are reference PCB I would just use that latest VBIOS for that, ie 106 that just got released.



majestynl said:


> just tried the washer mod but it got worse for me  My junction temp was fine before i just thought maybe it could get better.... but not
> I removed the washers and still not same as before i started!
> 
> we desperately need a waterblock for this thing.. So annoying no one came up with a release/announce date !


Oh my! Look forward to seeing data on WC  . IMO, so far best results for temps, etc gotta be CarbonFire's AIO mod.



pdasterly said:


> old pc with new tits


Don't see tits, but nice rig :thumb:



ITAngel said:


> Is this normal?


Yes. ASUS UEFI is sophisticated enough to recover, you'll see in the text it has set the optimal settings.

As you have now flashed VBIOS with UEFI support, you can use CSM: [Disabled]. IMO this aspect of Radeon VII release has been made into a mountain from a mole hill. Gotta admit cracking to see AMD put out 2 VBIOS with UEFI support so quick.


----------



## skline00

Just ran Passmark 9 on both my 2700x/Radeon VII and 5960x(Ocd4.4)/GTX1080TI combos. Yes I know some give a "frown" to such tests but it does breakdown the 2D and 3D scores so I'll post the results for each card.

Since both rigs are custom watercooled I didn't use both the Radeon VII and the GTX1080TI on the same cpu rig. My GTX1080TI has a custom Watercooled block on it so too much work to swap into the 2700x rig.

Here are the 2D and 3D scores for each gpu.

For the Radeon VII

2D Mark	964
Simple Vectors 37
Fonts and Text 300
Image Filters 1258
Direct 2D 51
Complex Vectors	133
Windows Interface	121
Image Rendering	1003

3D Mark	16383
DirectX 9 220
DirectX 11 296
GPU Compute 8382
DirectX 10 322
DirectX 12 93

For the GTX1080TI

2D Mark	948
Simple Vectors 40
Fonts and Text 296
Image Filters 1152
Direct 2D 84
Complex Vectors	144
Windows Interface	84
Image Rendering	1389

3D Mark	17131
DirectX 9 234
DirectX 11 368
GPU Compute 10729
DirectX 10 371
DirectX 12 81


----------



## Skinnered

Crossfire seems to be working?:


----------



## ITAngel

Skinnered said:


> Crossfire seems to be working?:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFoPwxr-75g


Nice!


----------



## majestynl

Updated new bios, for now I can say the temps are much better. 
Overall feels better.. Using same OC as before.

Going to play around to see if I can better clocks with same voltage




gupsterg said:


> Oh my! Look forward to seeing data on WC  . IMO, so far best results for temps, etc gotta be CarbonFire's AIO mod.


Me too  let's hope for a quick WB release..

Yeap, his mod showing the potential of water-cooling


----------



## pdasterly

Skinnered said:


> Crossfire seems to be working?:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFoPwxr-75g


now you have my attention

how do i check bios version? I cant tell if update took


----------



## pdasterly

Hwgeek said:


> *New Bios is out:*
> Old BIOS Version: 016.004.000.030.011639
> New BIOS Version: 016.004.000.038.011717
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/radeonvii-vbios-eula
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/atmrwv/radeon_vii_new_bios_v106_available/


didnt work for me, still at 016.004.000.030.011639


----------



## majestynl

pdasterly said:


> didnt work for me, still at 016.004.000.030.011639


-Download bios file (x64)
-Unzip in a folder like c:
-Open CMD as administrator
-Run the exe file from above location in CMD

It will show the update progress and ask for restart your system at the end


----------



## pdasterly

ok, i had to run app from elevated cmd prompt, working now


----------



## pdasterly

majestynl said:


> -Download bios file (x64)
> -Unzip in a folder like c:
> -Open CMD as administrator
> -Run the exe file from above location in CMD
> 
> It will show the update progress and ask for restart your system at the end


thanks i got it working, confirmed in gpu-z


----------



## Hwgeek

The noise level are better now? some mention it on reddit.


----------



## majestynl

pdasterly said:


> thanks i got it working, confirmed in gpu-z


NP 




Hwgeek said:


> The noise level are better now? some mention it on reddit.


Temps are at least 5-10c better from my experience. So noise must be lower to


----------



## rv8000

On the v106 bios. I can hit stock clocks about 30mV lower than before (haven't tested much further), and temperature performance seems to be 3-5c lower. Overall performance seems unchanged with limited testing (i.e. don't take my word for it  )


----------



## Hwgeek

Interesting, how it could it affect the lower voltage needed for stability.


----------



## rv8000

Hwgeek said:


> Interesting, how it could it affect the lower voltage needed for stability.


At 1802mhz (v105) I could set my voltage to as low as 1028mV without it artifacting. The lowest I've tested after switching to v106 is 1003mV at 1802 on the core.

My guess is if they changed something with the boost curve the card may be boosting slightly lower (lower peak clocks) and thus it's giving the illusion that the card is stable at lower voltages. My stability at attempted overclocks with increased voltage remains the same as v105.


----------



## pdasterly

card will be a beast under water


----------



## Hwgeek




----------



## majestynl

rv8000 said:


> At 1802mhz (v105) I could set my voltage to as low as 1028mV without it artifacting. The lowest I've tested after switching to v106 is 1003mV at 1802 on the core.
> 
> My guess is if they changed something with the boost curve the card may be boosting slightly lower (lower peak clocks) and thus it's giving the illusion that the card is stable at lower voltages. My stability at attempted overclocks with increased voltage remains the same as v105.


You could be right about the curve... I see slightly lower peak clocks ..hmm


----------



## hellm

Most of the changes with v106 are related to the memory. Only these Data Tables have changed:
(FirmwareInfo)
(SupportedDevicesInfo)
(MC_InitParameter/AdjustARB_SEQ)
(VRAM_Info)

FirmwareInfo is software related, though there are voltages called "BootUp" in there. But nothing serious, i guess.
All i found for Supported Devices is connector info and i2c stuff.
MC_Init is definitely memory related, so is VRAM Info table. I guess whatever happened is the result of how the memory is treated.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

rv8000 said:


> Hwgeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, how it could it affect the lower voltage needed for stability.
> 
> 
> 
> At 1802mhz (v105) I could set my voltage to as low as 1028mV without it artifacting. The lowest I've tested after switching to v106 is 1003mV at 1802 on the core.
> 
> My guess is if they changed something with the boost curve the card may be boosting slightly lower (lower peak clocks) and thus it's giving the illusion that the card is stable at lower voltages. My stability at attempted overclocks with increased voltage remains the same as v105.
Click to expand...

Just installed the v106 bios. I was having some desktop flashing before. That seems to be gone.

I must have gotten a good card. I'm running 1950 core and 1200 hbm on 1022mv.


----------



## gupsterg

Neoony said:


> Yep, clocks seem to make sense now.
> 
> Idle:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> On load (Resident Evil 2 Main menu):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I notice, is that sometimes on idle, it will shoot straight up to around 800MHz for GPU clock, I dont see anything like that happen in Radeon Settings wattman. You can notice that in the gif above on Idle.


If you OC HBM does SOC clock still remain below HBM clock?



Spoiler


----------



## CarbonFire

Offler said:


> Thats not the point at least for now. I have to get the cooler doing its job, and it does not look like that so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I used 500 sanding paper and then sanding paste to polish it up a bit. I did not had machinist block of any sort, i used an old membership card and flat piece of plastic.


The cooler is only going to be as flat as what you use to lap it. Your local hardware store probably has some small levels or squares? Anything with a machined flat surface that can't deform under pressure.


----------



## The EX1

thomasck said:


> Hwinfo + rivatuner only
> 
> hwinfo gets info for cpu and gpu and rivatuner shows fps by itself


Thanks! +rep


----------



## milan616

Got my Radeon VII, 75c temp/112c hotspot in Superposition (ran the 4k optimized test) and no change with washer mod. Remembered I hadn't applied the updated 1.06 bios and that got me 1c/2c cooler, respectively - margin of error. Benchmark crashed at -40mV too, so I think I got the dud of all duds. You're all welcome. Just going to run it stock I imagine. With my luck if I opened it up to lap the heatsink and re-paste I'd probably find an unmolded die (hyperbole, but my Vega 56 was).


----------



## pdasterly

milan616 said:


> Got my Radeon VII, 75c temp/112c hotspot in Superposition (ran the 4k optimized test) and no change with washer mod. Remembered I hadn't applied the updated 1.06 bios and that got me 1c/2c cooler, respectively - margin of error. Benchmark crashed at -40mV too, so I think I got the dud of all duds. You're all welcome. Just going to run it stock I imagine. With my luck if I opened it up to lap the heatsink and re-paste I'd probably find an unmolded die (hyperbole, but my Vega 56 was).


bios update with latest driver, i can only run 1910mhz before artifacting
max power and max memory
1950 in DX11 and 1910 in DX12
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18483238


----------



## Aenra

WannaBeOCer said:


> The Radeon VII is similar to the Vega 64 where it can't sustain the "peak" frequency. You'll need to find out the P7 state frequency when overclocked


Very basic questions, but was never afraid to ask 
i) what/how do you mean "find"? Empirically? 'Cause the numbers are available.. not sure i follow.
ii) assuming one changes 'lower' P states, would they also need change how they test GPU stability?
iii) would this also apply to undervolting scenarios? Altering 'lower' P states?

(this all reminds me of Ryzen-related posts, but to be frank i never bothered with P state over/under clocking there)


----------



## Neoony

gupsterg said:


> If you OC HBM does SOC clock still remain below HBM clock?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 255440


Looks like it does:


Spoiler















Ding!
New AMD driver:


----------



## tictoc

WannaBeOCer said:


> The Radeon VII is similar to the Vega 64 where it can't sustain the "peak" frequency. You'll need to find out the P7 state frequency when overclocked. It's another frustrating AMD card where the highest P state can't be locked.


I'm not seeing this on my Radeon VII. Unlike my Vega 64s, with the VII, I set a clock, and that is what it runs at. This is in Linux, so no idea how it is in Windows. Still just running on the stock voltage curve, but once I get a bit more time I'll be dialing that in. 

*Radeon VII*

GPU at full load:









GPU clock settings:









Easy as can be to OC the VII in Linux. I set max core/mem clocks, up the PowerLimit to 300W, set the power_profile to "high", and that is what it is what the core runs at, regardless of GPU load. The only time it down clocks, is if it is throttled by exceeding max temps or power usage.


*Vega 64*

GPU at full load:









GPU clock settings:









With the Vega 64 it is more or less the same procedure, except the auto-boost on the core clock does silly things depending on the GPU load. This requires playing a fun game of finding max stable clocks at 0% load (card happily boosts to over 1900MHz), and max stable clocks at 100% load (card boosts 20-50MHz over set values depending on type of load).



The real limit I foresee on the VII (at least for me) is going to be the hard 300W power cap. It would also be nice to know what combination of power spikes/duration causes the clocks/volts to throttle down. 

Overall I'm fairly happy with the card, but I can't wait to put it under water.


----------



## 113802

tictoc said:


> I'm not seeing this on my Radeon VII. Unlike my Vega 64s, with the VII, I set a clock, and that is what it runs at. This is in Linux, so no idea how it is in Windows. Still just running on the stock voltage curve, but once I get a bit more time I'll be dialing that in.
> 
> *Radeon VII*
> 
> Easy as can be to OC the VII in Linux. I set max core/mem clocks, up the PowerLimit to 300W, set the power_profile to "high", and that is what it is what the core runs at, regardless of GPU load. The only time it down clocks, is if it is throttled by exceeding max temps or power usage.
> 
> 
> *Vega 64*
> 
> With the Vega 64 it is more or less the same procedure, except the auto-boost on the core clock does silly things depending on the GPU load. This requires playing a fun game of finding max stable clocks at 0% load (card happily boosts to over 1900MHz), and max stable clocks at 100% load (card boosts 20-50MHz over set values depending on type of load).
> 
> 
> The real limit I foresee on the VII (at least for me) is going to be the hard 300W power cap. It would also be nice to know what combination of power spikes/duration causes the clocks/volts to throttle down.
> 
> Overall I'm fairly happy with the card, but I can't wait to put it under water.


I haven't had an issue with Linux at all. I use the ROCm drivers and I can set the P states/overclock using ROCm-SMI without an issue. I didn't have an issue with the Vega 64 either with ROCm running at P state 7 without it throttling/overboosting. I'm also excited to put it under water.


----------



## pdasterly

new driver release
https://www.amd.com/en/support/grap...amd-radeon-2nd-generation-vega/amd-radeon-vii


----------



## joesaiditstrue

anybody in this thread slap that universal alphacool (or any other brand) gpu block on this? GN did a video but haven't put out a results video yet, really interested in seeing the OC results on water


----------



## majestynl

joesaiditstrue said:


> anybody in this thread slap that universal alphacool (or any other brand) gpu block on this? GN did a video but haven't put out a results video yet, really interested in seeing the OC results on water


User Carbonfire did mod a AIO on his Radeon VII. Search forum for results and info.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/members/555154-carbonfire.html


----------



## skline00

I'll just wait until EK releases a full block. Already have enough rad capacity and don't want to mod the original heatsink etc.


----------



## bigjdubb

joesaiditstrue said:


> anybody in this thread slap that universal alphacool (or any other brand) gpu block on this? GN did a video but haven't put out a results video yet, really interested in seeing the OC results on water


The AIO results we have seen should be pretty similar to what you would see with a custom loop.



skline00 said:


> I'll just wait until EK releases a full block. Already have enough rad capacity and don't want to mod the original heatsink etc.


You wouldn't have to mod the factory cooler to run a universal block unless you wanted to have the heatsink and the block on the card at the same time. Since the universal block covers the gpu and memory, there really isn't much a full coverage block will offer other than appearance.


----------



## Neoony

Looks like MSI Afterburner just added full RVII support.

https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html


----------



## 113802

bigjdubb said:


> The AIO results we have seen should be pretty similar to what you would see with a custom loop.
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't have to mod the factory cooler to run a universal block unless you wanted to have the heatsink and the block on the card at the same time. Since the universal block covers the gpu and memory, there really isn't much a full coverage block will offer other than appearance.


I prefer a custom loop using a full block for silence. Using a universal block will still require air on the VRMs to keep them cool. I wouldn't consider AIO results similar to a custom loop due to the weak flow rate of the pumps which are usually around 0.11 Gallons Per Minute. The stock Vega 64 120mm AIO kept the core around 50c while the hotspot was around 80C which lead to unstable memory overclocks.

After I installed my EK water block core was around 36-42C depending on the fan speed 600 RPM vs 2250RPM. The hotspot temperature was +1/2 degrees from the core.


----------



## pdasterly

WannaBeOCer said:


> I prefer a custom loop using a full block for silence. Using a universal block will still require air on the VRMs to keep them cool. I wouldn't consider AIO results similar to a custom loop due to the weak flow rate of the pumps which are usually around 0.11 Gallons Per Minute. The stock Vega 64 120mm AIO kept the core around 50c while the hotspot was around 80C which lead to unstable memory overclocks.
> 
> After I installed my EK water block core was around 36-42C depending on the fan speed 600 RPM vs 2250RPM. The hotspot temperature was +1/2 degrees from the core.


agreed, vrms temp hold amd cards back


----------



## skline00

It will be very interesting to see how EK handles the apparent unevenness of the gpu module next to the HBM2 modules on the Radeon VII.


----------



## majestynl

*GPU-Z Testbuild with Radeon VII Support:*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-z-test-build-need-large-scale-beta-testing.253010/


----------



## Gunderman456

Ok so, Witcher 3 on Radeon VII at 1440p, 144Hz is getting 94 fps (Ultra/Hairworks Off) and I just turned on Witcher 3 on my Computer even with a second monitor connected and with a YT video paused in the background and I'm getting low to mid 90 fps as well. I also know for a fact that I lose ~10 fps when I have a second monitor connected to my 290s in CF. 

So what does this tell me, when a game supports CF the Radeon VII only matches my cards? What...?


----------



## skline00

Here is my Timespy results with MSI Afterburner enabled for my Radeon VII:
At stock speed

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/6395330

At 1950 clock speed and 20% power enabled
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/6395481


Here is my Firestrike score at stock:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18461673

And at 1950 clock speed
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18507381


----------



## ilmazzo

Gunderman456 said:


> Ok so, Witcher 3 on Radeon VII at 1440p, 144Hz is getting 94 fps (Ultra/Hairworks Off) and I just turned on Witcher 3 on my Computer even with a second monitor connected and with a YT video paused in the background and I'm getting low to mid 90 fps as well. I also know for a fact that I lose ~10 fps when I have a second monitor connected to my 290s in CF.
> 
> So what does this tell me, when a game supports CF the Radeon VII only matches my cards? What...?


well, you have a superpowa cf since you claim your hawaiis are running at 1,160,000Mhz 

250W versus 5-600 and constant performance vs something that can go sometimes and does not go most of the time

well, even without veryfing your data I can see a huge improvement


----------



## Gunderman456

ilmazzo said:


> well, you have a superpowa cf since you claim your hawaiis are running at 1,160,000Mhz
> 
> 250W versus 5-600 and constant performance vs something that can go sometimes and does not go most of the time
> 
> well, even without veryfing your data I can see a huge improvement


Way old data that you can follow in my "The Hawaiian Heat Wave" build log in sig.


----------



## pdasterly

Gunderman456 said:


> Way old data that you can follow in my "The Hawaiian Heat Wave" build log in sig.


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3341084


----------



## Gunderman456

pdasterly said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3341084


Yeah, the R9s match skline00's results (above) in Firestrike with his Radeon VII. It's clear why I did not upgrade to the 1080Ti three years ago and here comes the Radeon Vii with a 7nm shrink that can only match the 1080Ti.

I was considering getting the Radeon VII, even though the price is nuts, only to support AMD but since the performance won't be significant compared to my R9 290s in CF, I told my wife that I'll wait till next year to gauge the potential of Ryzen 2 and what will come after Navi. At that point, I may consider a totally new build.


----------



## pdasterly

Gunderman456 said:


> Yeah, the R9s match skline00's results (above) in Firestrike with his Radeon VII. It's clear why I did not upgrade to the 1080Ti three years ago and here comes the Radeon Vii with a 7nm shrink that can only match the 1080Ti.
> 
> I was considering getting the Radeon VII, even though the price is nuts, only to support AMD but since the performance won't be significant compared to my R9 290s in CF, I told my wife that I'll wait till next year to gauge the potential of Ryzen 2 and what will come after Navi. At that point, I may consider a totally new build.


as a shareholder i insist you buy now


----------



## Gunderman456

pdasterly said:


> as a shareholder i insist you buy now


Trust me when I say I want to desperately throw money at AMD. But they make it hard. I could care less that Intel keeps winning in single threaded performance and manages to squeeze a 5% margin over AMD at present. I think Intel will not be able to compete with Ryzen 2 in late 2019 and 2020. Hopefully, they can come back though, since we don't want the win to go to AMD's head when all of a sudden they turn rabid with their pricing.

AMD better keep a clear head with Ryzen 2 pricing since they lost theirs with the Radeon VII pricing. People who say well they might even be loosing money on the card, I say no. Those cards would have been trashed anyway, so they are making money. Embarrassing that they pushed the price on a card that matches one that is three year old.

Anyway, I want to swing an all AMD build in 2020 but that all depends on AMD.


----------



## diggiddi

Gunderman456 said:


> Yeah, the R9s match skline00's results (above) in Firestrike with his Radeon VII. It's clear why I did not upgrade to the 1080Ti three years ago and here comes the Radeon Vii with a 7nm shrink that can only match the 1080Ti.
> 
> I was considering getting the Radeon VII, even though the price is nuts, only to support AMD but since the performance won't be significant compared to my R9 290s in CF, I told my wife that I'll wait till next year to gauge the potential of Ryzen 2 and what will come after Navi. At that point, I may consider a totally new build.


What games are you playing? cos in modern titles that 4gb Vram makes even the 570/580/590 a better choice(CF to CF that is)


----------



## pdasterly

Gunderman456 said:


> Trust me when I say I want to desperately throw money at AMD. But they make it hard. I could care less that Intel keeps winning in single threaded performance and manages to squeeze a 5% margin over AMD at present. I think Intel will not be able to compete with Ryzen 2 in late 2019 and 2020. Hopefully, they can come back though, since we don't want the win to go to AMD's head when all of a sudden they turn rabid with their pricing.
> 
> AMD better keep a clear head with Ryzen 2 pricing since they lost theirs with the Radeon VII pricing. People who say well they might even be loosing money on the card, I say no. Those cards would have been trashed anyway, so they are making money. Embarrassing that they pushed the price on a card that matches one that is three year old.
> 
> Anyway, I want to swing an all AMD build in 2020 but that all depends on AMD.


rog x570 board, ryzen 3850x 
2x m.2 nvme in raid 0
and as much ram as you can afford

everything underwater

they need a rog formula board for x570

ryzen 3850x is $499


----------



## Gunderman456

diggiddi said:


> What games are you playing? cos in modern titles that 4gb Vram makes even the 570/580/590 a better choice(CF to CF that is)


I want to. That is my worry too, that the 4 GB will not do much longer which I aim to resolve next year if AMD permits.

Right now mostly indie games since I'm tired of the AAA shenanigans. I plan to play Dishonored 2, Shadow of the Tomb Raider and Metro Exodus in the future or as soon as I'm done Divinity Original Sin 2. 

I tested Shadow of the Tomb Raider and at High I'm getting 42-45 fps. Pissed me off that they only support CF in DX12 since I'm still using Win 7 and past Tomb Raider CF profiles did not work (no collusion here folks). I plan to disconnect my second screen to up the fps some more when I do play it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I loved my R9 290X but that GPU is dead for high-end gaming. Fine for 1080p but that is it. Vega 64 which is slower than 2x290X is a way better experience. 4GB is terrible these days. Also had a Fury X which basically was limited so much from 4GB HBM. The only time 2x290X can come close to R7 is synthetic benchmarks.


----------



## Gunderman456

ZealotKi11er said:


> I loved my R9 290X but that GPU is dead for high-end gaming. Fine for 1080p but that is it. Vega 64 which is slower than 2x290X is a way better experience. 4GB is terrible these days. Also had a Fury X which basically was limited so much from 4GB HBM. The only time 2x290X can come close to R7 is synthetic benchmarks.


I think what's helped out is frame pacing and the introduction of freesync. 

Anyway, it seems to me that AMD and Nvidia are trying to kill CF/SLI so older gens stop immediately being competitive with new iteration of cards. It's obvious that the R9 290s in CF has not motivated many to go to the Fury or Vega or in my case the 1080Ti or the Radeon VII for that matter. They need and have killed CF/SLI for a reason.


----------



## pdasterly

290x crossfire
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/3341084

R7
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/34028727?


----------



## pdasterly

Gunderman456 said:


> I think what's helped out is frame pacing and the introduction of freesync.
> 
> Anyway, it seems to me that AMD and Nvidia are trying to kill CF/SLI so older gens stop immediately being competitive with new iteration of cards. It's obvious that the R9 290s in CF has not motivated many to go to the Fury or Vega or in my case the 1080Ti or the Radeon VII for that matter. They need and have killed CF/SLI for a reason.


just killed name, mGpu or multi-Gpu


----------



## Gunderman456

pdasterly said:


> just killed name, mGpu or multi-Gpu


We'll see if DX12 and both M$ and gaming devs uphold mGpu because so far it's not batting a 1000.


----------



## pdasterly

Gunderman456 said:


> We'll see if DX12 and both M$ and gaming devs uphold mGpu because so far it's not batting a 1000.


dx11 needs to go first


----------



## AlphaC

For the Germans here (or people that want to try to translate everything), you can fiddle with the power limit unlock from Igor:




> It should be mentioned in advance that this is a massive intervention in the control of the graphics card and especially the EvenMorePower files should only be used by experienced overclockers. Of course, we also take common sense into account, because a little respect for the product is the minimum. Continuous operation of the components with values not specified by the manufacturer can lead to irreparable damage! The protection functions (cut-off limits) are all still activated, which somewhat minimizes the risk, but of course components, such as, e.g. the SOC, the memory or the voltage transformers are damaged.
> 
> 
> By the way, we recommend the file *MorePowerVII_50*. This allows the memory clock to be increased beyond 1.2 GHz and expands the PowerLimit sensibly. As soon as the first water coolers are on the market, one or the other will surely find joy in the almost limitless possibilities. Until then: please use brain!
> 
> To estimate the then achievable overclocking results, is currently still quite difficult, since the card is still relatively young and few users have so far been an adequate cooling. As a stability test, Gurdi recommends, for example, the resident Evil 2 included in the Radeon package. The RE-2 engine completely unloads the card, at least in Ultra-HD with Asynchronus Compute.
> 
> Especially the cutscenes are very demanding and produce strong peak values ​​in clock, power consumption and junction temperature. Applications with ASC are generally very demanding and demanding for this card. So even games like Wolfenstein II are quite good, if you can run them in Ultra HD.


https://www.tomshw.de/2019/02/27/rt...aks-fuer-neueinsteiger-und-profis-igorslab/6/


----------



## ilmazzo

"By the way, we recommend the file MorePowerVII_50. This allows the memory clock to be increased beyond 1.2 GHz and expands the PowerLimit sensibly. As soon as the first water coolers are on the market, one or the other will surely find joy in the almost limitless possibilities. Until then: please use brain!"

lol


this thing gonna be loved by overclockers


----------



## Gregix

Hi
Could anyone check r7 with some unreal engine game, like 3,5+.
Especially I am interested in Americas Army Proving Grounds.
1080p.
Or if some have Vermintide 2, just spawn location in Keep.

I'm tempted to buy, but have feeling my gtx 1080 is still better at delivery max frames in those games.


----------



## 113802

pdasterly said:


> 290x crossfire
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/3341084
> 
> R7
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/34028727?


Aside from 3Dmark the only other title that gets near 100% scaling is Strange Brigade even that is slower than a Radeon VII. Everything else is 70% or lower. If you want to benchmark sure go ahead keep the CrossFire cards while pretty much most titles either don't support it or never go near the frames of a Radeon VII.



ilmazzo said:


> "By the way, we recommend the file MorePowerVII_50. This allows the memory clock to be increased beyond 1.2 GHz and expands the PowerLimit sensibly. As soon as the first water coolers are on the market, one or the other will surely find joy in the almost limitless possibilities. Until then: please use brain!"
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> this thing gonna be loved by overclockers


I've been holding off from using it until I get a waterblock. I'm excited to see how high the memory clocks on my card. I'm at stock voltage and 1200Mhz runs stable with an undervolt to 1050mV.


----------



## pdasterly

WannaBeOCer said:


> Aside from 3Dmark the only other title that gets near 100% scaling is Strange Brigade even that is slower than a Radeon VII. Everything else is 70% or lower. If you want to benchmark sure go ahead keep the CrossFire cards while pretty much most titles either don't support it or never go near the frames of a Radeon VII.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been holding off from using it until I get a waterblock. I'm excited to see how high the memory clocks on my card. I'm at stock voltage and 1200Mhz runs stable with an undervolt to 1050mV.


R7 in crossfire(mGpu) for the win


----------



## 113802

pdasterly said:


> R7 in crossfire(mGpu) for the win


How about a Radeon VII with a brand new GTX 480 as a PhysX card?


----------



## pdasterly

WannaBeOCer said:


> How about a Radeon VII with a brand new GTX 480 as a PhysX card?


tell me more

edit - seems as dead as crossfire
maybe if it was as RTX card


----------



## bigjdubb

AlphaC said:


> For the Germans here (or people that want to try to translate everything), you can fiddle with the power limit unlock from Igor:
> 
> 
> https://www.tomshw.de/2019/02/27/rt...aks-fuer-neueinsteiger-und-profis-igorslab/6/





ilmazzo said:


> "By the way, we recommend the file MorePowerVII_50. This allows the memory clock to be increased beyond 1.2 GHz and expands the PowerLimit sensibly. As soon as the first water coolers are on the market, one or the other will surely find joy in the almost limitless possibilities. Until then: please use brain!"
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> this thing gonna be loved by overclockers


I feel like there is something really awesome I don't know about. What is the MorePowerVII_50?


----------



## ilmazzo

A power table registry hack to pump up wattman capabilities?


----------



## bigjdubb

Sort of like a modded BIOS? For some reason I didn't think that was possible right now. If I can mod the power usage to chip destroying levels without having to pour metal on my card, I'm all in. Time to shop for 360mm rads to fit in the PC-O11.


----------



## ilmazzo

More we squeeze silicon processing more we add density and lc is the only sustainable way to cool a proper oc, we can't excape from this


----------



## bigjdubb

I enjoy water cooling, it just started to seem like pointless overkill with fairly efficient parts that have been power limited so I went back to air cooling. I need to get a threadripper to combine with a power modded RVII so I can dust of my 480mm rads and put them back in service.


----------



## Offler

bigjdubb said:


> I enjoy water cooling, it just started to seem like pointless overkill with fairly efficient parts that have been power limited so I went back to air cooling. I need to get a threadripper to combine with a power modded RVII so I can dust of my 480mm rads and put them back in service.


I got RVII so i could get rid of aging FuryX, since I am afraid it might leak (glycol, but anyway). Anyway I have to wait one extra week to check if Arctic Silver paste cured to full potential... So far the results are slightly worse that original carbon pad.

So before I even try water again, i will try properly lap and refit the cooler again.


----------



## Gunderman456

Offler said:


> I got RVII so i could get rid of aging FuryX, since I am afraid it might leak (glycol, but anyway). Anyway I have to wait one extra week to check if Arctic Silver paste cured to full potential... So far the results are slightly worse that original carbon pad.
> 
> So before I even try water again, i will try properly lap and refit the cooler again.


When you get the water block apply liquid metal. Problem solved.


----------



## ilmazzo

Gunderman456 said:


> When you get the water block apply liquid metal. Problem solved.


it still has to be seen how to deal with the not plain surface of VII while using a WB....we (you, lol) will see..... This year if I'm lucky I will just sit on a V64 and put out this fury nitro oc that....does not oc.....I miss the oc gpu game


----------



## skline00

ilmazzo said:


> it still has to be seen how to deal with the not plain surface of VII while using a WB....we (you, lol) will see..... This year if I'm lucky I will just sit on a V64 and put out this fury nitro oc that....does not oc.....I miss the oc gpu game


 I agree with you ilmazzo. 

From every "teardown" article I have read so far on the Radeon VII, the surface of the die appears uneven due to the HBM2 parts of the die being slightly lower than the actual gpu component.

A ton of thermal paste can be used to fill the gap if using a waterblock but a better, but much more expensive method would be to machine a custom plate to fit the gpu die heighth and the HBM2 die heights. I suspect there is some variance among all of the Rad VII chips so it will be VERY interesting to see how, if at all a company like EK deals with this (Apparently they are going to release a fullblock for the Rad VII).

Steve Burke at GN just used a massive amount of thermal paste beneath the waterblock he attached on the Rad VII he is testing. Will be interesting to see his Part II video with his findings.


----------



## pmc25

ilmazzo said:


> it still has to be seen how to deal with the not plain surface of VII while using a WB....we (you, lol) will see..... This year if I'm lucky I will just sit on a V64 and put out this fury nitro oc that....does not oc.....I miss the oc gpu game


Vega had the same issue, and most of the early ones didn't have the convenient infill between the GPU and HBM modules on the interposer that later Vega models and RVII / Instinct have. So now there's no issue of spillage onto the interposer itself, so you can use plenty of LM (just make sure you use CL LM Ultra, not Pro) without concern. If you're clumsy, tape off the area around the interposer whilst applying it. I've done two Fury Nanos and my Vega 64, and never had an issue.


----------



## pdasterly

skline00 said:


> I agree with you ilmazzo.
> 
> From every "teardown" article I have read so far on the Radeon VII, the surface of the die appears uneven due to the HBM2 parts of the die being slightly lower than the actual gpu component.
> 
> A ton of thermal paste can be used to fill the gap if using a waterblock but a better, but much more expensive method would be to machine a custom plate to fit the gpu die heighth and the HBM2 die heights. I suspect there is some variance among all of the Rad VII chips so it will be VERY interesting to see how, if at all a company like EK deals with this (Apparently they are going to release a fullblock for the Rad VII).
> 
> Steve Burke at GN just used a massive amount of thermal paste beneath the waterblock he attached on the Rad VII he is testing. Will be interesting to see his Part II video with his findings.


fujipoly on the hbm and conductonaut on actual die


----------



## ilmazzo

pdasterly said:


> fujipoly on the hbm and conductonaut on actual die


supa dupa nerd sandwich


----------



## pdasterly

ilmazzo said:


> supa dupa nerd sandwich


no reason you dont have m.2 on that awesome system?


----------



## majestynl

pdasterly said:


> fujipoly on the hbm and conductonaut on actual die


If you can't find fujipoly. You can use Alphacool Eisschicht. It's the same. 

And if you find it to expensive. Thermal grizzly minus pad are also good.


----------



## pdasterly

majestynl said:


> If you can't find fujipoly. You can use Alphacool Eisschicht. It's the same.
> 
> And if you find it to expensive. Thermal grizzly minus pad are also good.


just bought some on amazon on feb 5th
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZSELP3O/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bigjdubb

I need to decide what I'm going to do about the thermal interface so I can pull my card apart and start playing with coolers. Is that thermal pad you linked sufficient as a replacement for the stock pad? Should I just pile on some paste and go for it?

I really don't want to deal with liquid metal because I am going to be swapping back and forth fairly often until I figure what cooler I am going to use. The pads seem ideal but they look like they would suck. I have never used pads outside of heatsinks on memory and installing waterblocks so I wouldn't really know if it's good or not.


----------



## pdasterly

bigjdubb said:


> I need to decide what I'm going to do about the thermal interface so I can pull my card apart and start playing with coolers. Is that thermal pad you linked sufficient as a replacement for the stock pad? Should I just pile on some paste and go for it?
> 
> I really don't want to deal with liquid metal because I am going to be swapping back and forth fairly often until I figure what cooler I am going to use. The pads seem ideal but they look like they would suck. I have never used pads outside of heatsinks on memory and installing waterblocks so I wouldn't really know if it's good or not.


just use the paste until you find permenant solution or until waterblocks arrive next month


----------



## Diffident

I bought a Radeon VII off of AMD.com today against my better judgement. It will probably just stay in the box until a waterblock is available, unless I need it to claim the games before the deal ends. I'd rather not take my loop apart two different times.


----------



## bigjdubb

You wont need it for the game codes. They will send you an email with an url you will need to visit for the codes. I only have one of them so far because the other two games haven't been released yet.


----------



## sygnus21

*AMD has restocked (for now)*

If anyone is looking for the Radeon VII, I received an email from AMD this morning that they had them restocked. Ordered and just now received an email with tracking number that I'll receive it Wednesday (Mar 6). Price is still 699.00 (plus tax). Anyway I just rechecked the site and you can still add to basket (order). BTW only one per customer -


----------



## Neoony

sygnus21 said:


> If anyone is looking for the Radeon VII, I received an email from AMD this morning that they had them restocked. Ordered and just now received an email with tracking number that I'll receive it Wednesday (Mar 6). Price is still 699.00 (plus tax). Anyway I just rechecked the site and you can still add to basket (order). BTW only one per customer -


Good luck with shipping!


----------



## sygnus21

Neoony said:


> Good luck with shipping!


What's that mean??? I already have a tracking number indicating it'll be here next week


----------



## pdasterly

sygnus21 said:


> What's that mean??? I already have a tracking number indicating it'll be here next week


the first ones from amd got stuck in snow storm, mine took a week extra from fedex, not amd fault


----------



## Gunderman456

If you want the card, you should get it from the partners. AMD is only giving a 1 year warranty on the cards while with some of the partners you get 3 years.


----------



## kot0005

so these cards OC to 2400Mhz on core ? how much perf is it ?


----------



## sygnus21

Gunderman456 said:


> If you want the card, you should get it from the partners. AMD is only giving a 1 year warranty on the cards while with some of the partners you get 3 years.


No matter what you get, there's always going to be that "should've" moment. That said, yes, I would have preferred a partner card from Sapphire, but that means more waiting, more availability issues, and more price gouging. It's those issues that prevented me from getting a Vega 64. Anyway I need (want) a card now to replace my aging Sapphire Tri-X R9 Fury.


----------



## sygnus21

pdasterly said:


> the first ones from amd got stuck in snow storm, mine took a week extra from fedex, not amd fault


Well barring a natural disaster or some other great misfortune, I've been pretty lucky with my deliveries so.... In fact, I ordered a PC case from Amazon and wound up getting it a day earlier than posted by the tracking number. But we'll see


----------



## skline00

Good luck sygnus21. Your Radeon VII will fly with a 9900k!


----------



## skline00

kot0005 said:


> so these cards OC to 2400Mhz on core ? how much perf is it ?


Is that on LN2? 2400Mhz?


----------



## thomasck

Any idea why I'm not getting the same clock I set in Wattman? Maximum I'm getting is 1931MHz, reported by Wattman and HWiNFO. HMB2 reports 1200MHz fine.

Is to 1990Mhz 1200mV, runs stable, no artifacts. TJ tops once at 95C, but sits around 87-89C 95% of the time while running FStrike Extreme.

EDIT - Additional information,

I've done washer mod with M2 nylon whashers and the info above is after it. Before I was not able to go further than 1965MHz 1150mV without a artifact here or there, and TJ was reaching 106C. In fact when breaking 100C is when it starts to produce artifacts. I had same behavior in the clock, reaching around 1925MHz. I run games at 1800MHz/970mV, and I got some rare peak at 1800MHz, most of the time runs at 1175MHz.


----------



## Offler

So, since GPU-Z supports Radeon VII i can share some new info..

Stress test on 1920x1080 and Power Minus 20 means that GPU runs on 1300-1600Mhz most of its time, but by any means dont go any close to the 1800MHz what should be its top. Limiting factor in this case isnt the temperature (at least not in the early phase), but the power consumption hitting hard limit.

FPS 300-310
Power consumption up to 235 watts.


Same stress test on Power Plus 20 sees card reach 1770MHz, but within 30-40 seconds the card overheats on hotspots and start to throttle due thermal reasons.

FPS 355
Power consumption up to 371 watts.

This is even before i started to do any overclocking or undervolting. Just power delivery does 40% difference in power consumption/heat dissipation, and roughly 18% in performance. In this regard its really interesting to see that the card can behave in a very different manners.


On other hand MSI kombustor stress testing has one flaw... Power consumption it generates is unrealistically high compared to standard games. Kingdom Come Deliverance allowed me to run on higher frequencies, but lower GPU power consumption.

Now... the problem i have with hotspots is that the card runs to throttling temperatures in matter of minutes even on -20% setting.


----------



## thomasck

Offler said:


> So, since GPU-Z supports Radeon VII i can share some new info..
> 
> Stress test on 1920x1080 and Power Minus 20 means that GPU runs on 1300-1600Mhz most of its time, but by any means dont go any close to the 1800MHz what should be its top. Limiting factor in this case isnt the temperature (at least not in the early phase), but the power consumption hitting hard limit.
> 
> FPS 300-310
> Power consumption up to 235 watts.
> 
> 
> Same stress test on Power Plus 20 sees card reach 1770MHz, but within 30-40 seconds the card overheats on hotspots and start to throttle due thermal reasons.
> 
> FPS 355
> Power consumption up to 371 watts.
> 
> This is even before i started to do any overclocking or undervolting. Just power delivery does 40% difference in power consumption/heat dissipation, and roughly 18% in performance. In this regard its really interesting to see that the card can behave in a very different manners.
> 
> 
> On other hand MSI kombustor stress testing has one flaw... Power consumption it generates is unrealistically high compared to standard games. Kingdom Come Deliverance allowed me to run on higher frequencies, but lower GPU power consumption.
> 
> Now... the problem i have with hotspots is that the card runs to throttling temperatures in matter of minutes even on -20% setting.


Measuring with a killawatt from the socket where only the case is connected I get,

Idle total tower consumption 91W. Just GPU reported by GPUZ and HWiNFO 18-19W.

Stock
1800MHz/1082mV
-20=369W 296-304fps
0=432W 309-323fps
+20=470W 316-329fps

UV
1800MHz/970mV
-20 = 375W 311-325FPS
0 = 389W 322-337FPS
+20 = 402W 322-336FPS


----------



## sygnus21

skline00 said:


> Good luck sygnus21. Your Radeon VII will fly with a 9900k!


Thanks. I certainly hope so.

Well my card came a day earlier than listed on the tracking number. First Fire Strike Score - https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18604546


----------



## Jesaul

After all the process of waiting when my order is finally here! (in Netherlands it is hard to get something at descent price, without ordering from UK or Germany).
I love the card. I can now fully sell my green one and stop delivering money for the golden leather jacket of you know whom.
The card is the beast in film making. And in the games it is like a breath of fresh air after living with Zotac 980TI OC extreme. And it is so smooth!
I've been able to undervolt it successfully at 980mb. The best benchmark is Division 2 beta. It crashes much faster that 3dmark.
And somehow, playing games, it is much more silent than my last card, surprisingly.
Junction temps are around 96 in 3d Mark.
I'll wait several month until a good baseplate for water cooling is ready.


It is nice to be all red. I'm gone reading 46 pages of thread to get full knowledge.


----------



## ilmazzo

pdasterly said:


> no reason you dont have m.2 on that awesome system?


the only actual reason

budget 

I will put a 500gb in future as main media and this one as secondary


----------



## pdasterly

ilmazzo said:


> the only actual reason
> 
> budget
> 
> I will put a 500gb in future as main media and this one as secondary


its holding your system back, my 4x 250gb ssd in raid-0 is choking. I want new system with 2x m.2 nvme in raid-0 (970 pro)


----------



## Dasa

Does anyone know the total size of the die and HBM for Radeon VII? I am trying to work out if any of my old waterblocks will fit.
Most likely to try use EK VGA-HF Supreme with a custom mount.
With 40mm to screw centers but a cutout around them I am not sure if it has enough surface area.
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-PSS/EK-PSS-3831109805008.pdf

The other idea I am toying with is the old Storm G5 and on that note how does liquid metal behave with silver?


----------



## BTViolence

Dasa said:


> Does anyone know the total size of the die and HBM for Radeon VII? I am trying to work out if any of my old waterblocks will fit.
> Most likely to try use EK VGA-HF Supreme with a custom mount.
> With 40mm to screw centers but a cutout around them I am not sure if it has enough surface area.
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-PSS/EK-PSS-3831109805008.pdf
> 
> The other idea I am toying with is the old Storm G5 and on that note how does liquid metal behave with silver?



Der8auer already concluded that liquid metal is worse than the graphite pad. The problem being the staggered height of the memory versus the core. A pad is the best way to get coverage and pressure without potentially cracking the HBM2 having it at the same height.


----------



## Gunderman456




----------



## Hwgeek

IMO it makes sense to make "custome model" for VII, Then PCB looks great and VRM stays cool even at passive mod, AIB's just need to spent extra ~10$ max for better cooling and we get much better card. price should not be a problem since it's very well.
P.S- in games GN tested, I prefer VII 0.1/1% FPS over higher 2080TI avg FPS.


----------



## skline00

Well, after Steve Burke's Water cooling video of the Radeon VII, I'd order an EK block for the Radeon VII when ( and possibly if) EK releases it. However went with Bykski because they announced one already.


----------



## Offler

@CarbonFire

Lapping 2nd try. This time was not used sandpaper, but razorblade. Concave edges were scratched using it, all bumps were flattened. This time I did not used Arctic Silver 5, but Noctua NH1.

Surface was kept rought on purpose, while the concave center is less than 0,01mm more away compared to the dges.

Initial test using MSI combustor:
Delta between GPU Temp and Tjunction starts at 28°C and tops at 34°C. Again stock settings, just -20% power. GPU temps tops at 77°C, Tjunction is however high... Even when NH1 does not need curing time, I expect it will get slightly better after few days.

Edit:
After some more testing, Tjunction is about same, GPU temp is higher by 4°C, RAM temp is higher by 4°C. So I will try Arctic Silver 5 again, or thermal grizzly.


----------



## skline00

Thanks for the latest test data, Offler.


----------



## pdasterly

drivers need more work


----------



## Hwgeek

Bykski Full Coverage GPU Water Block For Founder Edition AMD Radeon VII 
https://wccftech.com/byski-amd-radeon-vii-waterblock-a-radeon-vii-x-launch/
*I see they are listed on aliexpress as well;*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Byk...n-VII-Graphics-Card-A-Radeon/32982699074.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Byk...er-Copper-Radiator-Block-RGB/32980854438.html


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Keep in Mind this 0.1% & 1% LOWs  (and this is "only" Vega 2 56, Yes there will be 64 part in time, IMO 7.VII.2019)
Impresive, considering how small this GPU really is....
The same is with my Vega LiQuiD just notch behind 1080Ti


----------



## BTViolence

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Keep in Mind this 0.1% & 1% LOWs  (and this is "only" Vega 2 56, Yes there will be 64 part in time, IMO 7.VII.2019)
> Impresive, considering how small this GPU really is....
> The same is with my Vega LiQuiD just notch behind 1080Ti
> 
> https://youtu.be/-8e5MRFDNOg



Uh, no, there won't be anything higher end than the VII for a long time.


----------



## pmc25

BTViolence said:


> Uh, no, there won't be anything higher end than the VII for a long time.


I think it's highly likely there will be NAVI SKUs significantly faster than the VII.

They may not be among the first launched, but they will come. If they don't, then 'Next Gen' is to launch very soon after Navi.

The VII (Instinct basically) is far too costly, and too low volume. It's a stopgap card that very obviously wasn't originally planned for.


----------



## skline00

Just Pre-Ordered a Bykski Radeon VII waterblock from the Bykski US store. They gave me an immediate 10% discount.


----------



## Eudisld15

There is currently a %15 discount running lol


----------



## jupe69

you guys think the bykski waterblock is worth it, or should wait for EKWB?


----------



## pdasterly

jupe69 said:


> you guys think the bykski waterblock is worth it, or should wait for EKWB?


my whole system is ek so no-brainer. bykski looks good, ive read good things about their quality


----------



## skline00

jupe69 said:


> you guys think the bykski waterblock is worth it, or should wait for EKWB?


I usually buy EK blocks but they haven't even officially announced one and Bykski has. In addition Bykski appears to be an adequate block for the price.

Hope it ships shortly after 3-25-19


----------



## drmrlordx

Offler said:


> Have you tried MSI kombustor?
> 
> So far I looks to me that I am either stressing the card more as other people here, or i was very unlucky and I got really bad one.


Haven't tried it yet, but I might. Not running Furmark though. Bleh.


----------



## pdasterly

drmrlordx said:


> Haven't tried it yet, but I might. Not running Furmark though. Bleh.


https://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/


----------



## Offler

http://www.thermal-grizzly.com/en/products/299-carbonaut-en

Now just wait until it pops up on local store.



drmrlordx said:


> Haven't tried it yet, but I might. Not running Furmark though. Bleh.


On my FuryX which is watercooled I found out that:
a) Card cannot be overclocked at all.
b) Cooling is really great, because it does not get even close to temperatures where throttling starts...
That was true for Kombustor as well.


Radeon VII is superior in many ways compared to FuryX, not just in raw graphical performance. I found out that level loading is shorter, or that gaming on 1080p consume just 160 watts.

But with current cooling and current temperature output, I cannot cool down friggin hotspots.


----------



## Dasa

BTViolence said:


> Der8auer already concluded that liquid metal is worse than the graphite pad. The problem being the staggered height of the memory versus the core. A pad is the best way to get coverage and pressure without potentially cracking the HBM2 having it at the same height.


Maybe so but I can't reuse the pad when installing a universal waterblock but maybe I can lap back the edges of the block a little so it puts more pressure on the center of the core instead of the HBM.


----------



## skline00

Dasa said:


> Does anyone know the total size of the die and HBM for Radeon VII? I am trying to work out if any of my old waterblocks will fit.
> Most likely to try use EK VGA-HF Supreme with a custom mount.
> With 40mm to screw centers but a cutout around them I am not sure if it has enough surface area.
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-PSS/EK-PSS-3831109805008.pdf
> 
> The other idea I am toying with is the old Storm G5 and on that note how does liquid metal behave with silver?


Dasa, the EK Supreme with custom mount should work. 

Bykski announced a custom full waterblock for the Radeon VII so I ordered one. Shipment on or after 3-25-2019.


----------



## Offler

Offler said:


> @CarbonFire
> 
> Lapping 2nd try. This time was not used sandpaper, but razorblade. Concave edges were scratched using it, all bumps were flattened. This time I did not used Arctic Silver 5, but Noctua NH1.
> 
> Surface was kept rought on purpose, while the concave center is less than 0,01mm more away compared to the dges.
> 
> Initial test using MSI combustor:
> Delta between GPU Temp and Tjunction starts at 28°C and tops at 34°C. Again stock settings, just -20% power. GPU temps tops at 77°C, Tjunction is however high... Even when NH1 does not need curing time, I expect it will get slightly better after few days.
> 
> Edit:
> After some more testing, Tjunction is about same, GPU temp is higher by 4°C, RAM temp is higher by 4°C. So I will try Arctic Silver 5 again, or thermal grizzly.





skline00 said:


> Thanks for the latest test data, Offler.


Update... 24 hours curing time for Noctua NH-1...

Temps tops at 78°C, Tjunction at 108. Delta between those is usually 29-31°C (starts at 26) which is great improvement.

I need to cut at least 5°C at the same settings. Liquid metal is not an option, i might try some Thermal Grizzly products, which are supposedly better than NH-1 or Arctic Silver 5.


----------



## BTViolence

Anyone else having issues with OC'ing their VII and once you hit a wall the score drops dramatically and stays down? For example, was just messing around for a bit last night and got to 1950/1110 on air with a custom fan profile and got a 12,960 Firestrike Extreme score (not sure why I felt compelled to use Firestrike Extreme but it was giving me a good idea of when the card was going to fail an OC with artifacting and what not). Then when I bumped the card up to 1120 memory it gave me a score 11,269. This is of course not better so I figured I was hitting a voltage wall. I didn't want to raise the voltage anymore so I dropped it back down to what was working before and I was still only getting the 11,200 range. 



I feel like I read somewhere that if this happens that you should DDU the drivers and try again. I haven't had a chance to retest those numbers but that's where I'm at now. Additionally, my 8700k is only at 4.7 since I rolled back the OC until I delid it so it has nothing to do with the stability there and that OC hasn't changed in months.


----------



## Hwgeek

Delete-double post.


----------



## Hwgeek

Yep, this is what GN video mentioned, OC can be broken sometimes and the actual clock are lower then what you see in wattman.
Any1 tested the new AORUS ENGINE if it's OC's the cards better?
https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-RVEGA20-16GD-B#support-dl-utility


----------



## 113802

BTViolence said:


> Anyone else having issues with OC'ing their VII and once you hit a wall the score drops dramatically and stays down? For example, was just messing around for a bit last night and got to 1950/1110 on air with a custom fan profile and got a 12,960 Firestrike Extreme score (not sure why I felt compelled to use Firestrike Extreme but it was giving me a good idea of when the card was going to fail an OC with artifacting and what not). Then when I bumped the card up to 1120 memory it gave me a score 11,269. This is of course not better so I figured I was hitting a voltage wall. I didn't want to raise the voltage anymore so I dropped it back down to what was working before and I was still only getting the 11,200 range.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I read somewhere that if this happens that you should DDU the drivers and try again. I haven't had a chance to retest those numbers but that's where I'm at now. Additionally, my 8700k is only at 4.7 since I rolled back the OC until I delid it so it has nothing to do with the stability there and that OC hasn't changed in months.


It's not an issue, just indicates it's unstable and most likely the drivers crashed during the unstable run. I noticed it first with my Vega 64 when I get lower scores and I reboot my system I get a graphics driver error that appears at restart/shutdown.


----------



## AlphaC

pmc25 said:


> I think it's highly likely there will be NAVI SKUs significantly faster than the VII.
> 
> They may not be among the first launched, but they will come. If they don't, then 'Next Gen' is to launch very soon after Navi.
> 
> The VII (Instinct basically) is far too costly, and too low volume. It's a stopgap card that very obviously wasn't originally planned for.


Source?


Every rumor says that the biggest Navi is at best Vega64 +15%. That's really optimistic too, since they'd need to have double the performance per watt just to have Vega 64 fit in 150W. 7nm claims half power for same performance (optimistically) or +25% performance at same power.


My guess is the big Navi clocked to the wall will match RTX 2070 (GTX 1080). Why?


Radeon VII vs RTX 2080 --- has more VRAM and memory bandwidth but is more power hungry generally and no aftermarket quiet coolers , AMD is selling at a loss...
* This is a known quantity , it's $100 less vs RTX 2080 MSRP due to the power envelope + lack of RTX and such

Navi (150W) vs RTX 2070 8GB GDDR6 --- will win if it's below $400 (to account for RTX 2070 price cuts) and uses less power as RTX 2070 is $450-500
* By extrapolation this is what the Navi will be up against until Nvidia Ampere on 7nm comes around in 2020
* Worst case is more or less RTX 2060 performance (doubtful)
* I find it highly unlikely for this to be $250 when AMD could easily get $350 for a card of this tier (see Vega 56 / Vega 64 pricing).


Navi (120W) vs RTX 2060 --- will be decent if it's below $300 (to account for RTX 2060 price cuts), has 8GB GDDR6, and uses less power since GTX 1660 TI is on the level of GTX 1070
* 80-90% of a RTX 2070 is a RTX 2060... so this is a fairly reasonable expectation
* Worst case is more or less GTX 1660 Ti performance
* Rumors have it at $200 but I feel $200 will likely be a reference or bargain bin board. Realistically will be $260ish when you account for similar build quality to a Nvidia RTX series founder's edition.


small Navi (75W) vs $180 GTX 1650 4GB GDDR5 / $230 GTX 1660 6GB GDDR5 --- will be decent if below $180 though the latest information about 4GB GDDR6 means if it is on 128-bit memory bus it will likely match RX 570 rather than RX 580


----------



## BTViolence

AlphaC said:


> Source?
> 
> 
> Every rumor says that the biggest Navi is at best Vega64 +15%. That's really optimistic too, since they'd need to have double the performance per watt just to have Vega 64 fit in 150W. 7nm claims half power for same performance (optimistically) or +25% performance at same power.
> 
> 
> My guess is the big Navi clocked to the wall will match RTX 2070 (GTX 1080). Why?
> 
> 
> Radeon VII vs RTX 2080 --- has more VRAM and memory bandwidth but is more power hungry generally and no aftermarket quiet coolers , AMD is selling at a loss...
> * This is a known quantity , it's $100 less vs RTX 2080 MSRP due to the power envelope + lack of RTX and such
> 
> Navi (150W) vs RTX 2070 8GB GDDR6 --- will win if it's below $400 (to account for RTX 2070 price cuts) and uses less power as RTX 2070 is $450-500
> * By extrapolation this is what the Navi will be up against until Nvidia Ampere on 7nm comes around in 2020
> * Worst case is more or less RTX 2060 performance (doubtful)
> * I find it highly unlikely for this to be $250 when AMD could easily get $350 for a card of this tier (see Vega 56 / Vega 64 pricing).
> 
> 
> Navi (120W) vs RTX 2060 --- will be decent if it's below $300 (to account for RTX 2060 price cuts), has 8GB GDDR6, and uses less power since GTX 1660 TI is on the level of GTX 1070
> * 80-90% of a RTX 2070 is a RTX 2060... so this is a fairly reasonable expectation
> * Worst case is more or less GTX 1660 Ti performance
> * Rumors have it at $200 but I feel $200 will likely be a reference or bargain bin board. Realistically will be $260ish when you account for similar build quality to a Nvidia RTX series founder's edition.
> 
> 
> small Navi (75W) vs $180 GTX 1650 4GB GDDR5 / $230 GTX 1660 6GB GDDR5 --- will be decent if below $180 though the latest information about 4GB GDDR6 means if it is on 128-bit memory bus it will likely match RX 570 rather than RX 580



This was my thought exactly. They could get refined replacements for Vega 56/64 as well as eventually retire Polaris or leave it for very entry level stuff. There's absolutely no reason to believe at this time that there will be a Navi card to compete in 2080 Ti territory, if a 16 GB HBM2 card at 7nm can't do it we are not going to see some sort of godsend from AMD between then and now capable of it. And, guess what, that's fine. 



AMD desperately needs to respond where they have no cards where most mid-range gamers buy their cards which is around $300 USD. We have no truly in the price bracket cards that compete directly against the 1660 Ti or 2060. Vega 56 is about $50 more than a 2060 and don't get me started on 64s vs the 2070. This is the market segment Navi is going to target because they can actually make money in the mid-range segment as demonstrated with Ryzen.


----------



## CarbonFire

Offler said:


> @CarbonFire
> 
> Lapping 2nd try. This time was not used sandpaper, but razorblade. Concave edges were scratched using it, all bumps were flattened. This time I did not used Arctic Silver 5, but Noctua NH1.
> 
> Surface was kept rought on purpose, while the concave center is less than 0,01mm more away compared to the dges.
> 
> Initial test using MSI combustor:
> Delta between GPU Temp and Tjunction starts at 28°C and tops at 34°C. Again stock settings, just -20% power. GPU temps tops at 77°C, Tjunction is however high... Even when NH1 does not need curing time, I expect it will get slightly better after few days.
> 
> Edit:
> After some more testing, Tjunction is about same, GPU temp is higher by 4°C, RAM temp is higher by 4°C. So I will try Arctic Silver 5 again, or thermal grizzly.


Cool, keep at it. I did another stock cooler Radeon VII last night with a friend. Took about 1 hour with 400 grit, then 30min 800 and 2000. Using a machinist square for this one. We also opted to leave the bracket stock with the springs and added 1mm thick rubber washers between the card and the spring.

We were able to get junction temps down to 92C after a full run (20min?) of firestrike extreme stress test. Using the registry mod at 99%. We did need to come down on the clocks and voltage though, somewhere between 1900 and 2000Mhz with memory at 1200Mhz. I'll need to check where we ended up with voltage.


----------



## Offler

CarbonFire said:


> Cool, keep at it. I did another stock cooler Radeon VII last night with a friend. Took about 1 hour with 400 grit, then 30min 800 and 2000. Using a machinist square for this one. We also opted to leave the bracket stock with the springs and added 1mm thick rubber washers between the card and the spring.
> 
> We were able to get junction temps down to 92C after a full run (20min?) of firestrike extreme stress test. Using the registry mod at 99%. We did need to come down on the clocks and voltage though, somewhere between 1900 and 2000Mhz with memory at 1200Mhz. I'll need to check where we ended up with voltage.


It went even better after 24 hours. Tjunction is between 29-31°C, while top temps are 78°C for GPU temp and 108°C for Tjunction on MSI Kombustor @ 1920x1080, Default Wattman settings, just Power on -20%. Even fans are on Auto.

I use these settings because its "default" and power capped, therefore thermals of the chip and hotspots giving constant and repeatable values. I really recommend you to try them out.

Then I undervolted it to approximatelly 1.000v and set Power to -8% (that was magical value for my FuryX where it inexplicably did best FPS on Kombustor). I did not ran the Firestrike but Kingdom Come Deliverance instead, at 1440p borderless windowed, highest details (not experimental) and Vsync On.
On this setting game hit 60FPS so GPU could rest a bit. Tjunction was usually at 82°C, while delta was around 22...

There might be slight chance for improvement using different Thermal paste (probably Grizzly Hydronaut) or improvement on the cooler surface.

Edit: Standard Firestrike
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/34206246

Frequencies: Default
Undervolted to 1005 mV
Power: 0%
Fans 3850 RPM (max)
Highest GPU Temp: 59°C
Highest Tjunction Temp: 86°C


----------



## skline00

Offler, here's my Firestrike score for a stock Rad VII and 2700x with Precision Boost Overclock enabled and water cooled.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18591354


----------



## BTViolence

skline00 said:


> Offler, here's my Firestrike score for a stock Rad VII and 2700x with Precision Boost Overclock enabled and water cooled.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18591354



I attached mine with a 4.7 GHz 8700k and Radeon VII at stock clocks with undervolt to 972mv, +20% power limit and stock fan curve.


----------



## Offler

skline00 said:


> Offler, here's my Firestrike score for a stock Rad VII and 2700x with Precision Boost Overclock enabled and water cooled.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18591354





BTViolence said:


> I attached mine with a 4.7 GHz 8700k and Radeon VII at stock clocks with undervolt to 972mv, +20% power limit and stock fan curve.


I really wonder whats the combined score about...

I had 5500, now its roughly 6500, and there are people with Threadripper 1900x (dual channel) who have 7800 points. Intel 8700 has 10k in combined score...

Edit Undervolting:

I managed to get graphical artifacts on roughly 980mV in Kingdom Come Deliverance 1440p, full (non-experimental) details. Card in that situation runs on nearly 1800MHz.

However from my perspective Wattman cannot be trusted. It happenned from time to time that frequency is indicated to 25MHz, Power Consumption to 19watts. This effect was visible on GPU-Z as well so i am double checking with FPS and power consumption from the plug.

Also...
https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/18591354/fs/18589984#

I use on CPU fixed frequency of 4000MHz and undervolted. Keeping it on defaults was causing throttling and system wasnt stable. I am sure that when i set it back to defaults, performance will be slightly better, but at cost of negative effects i mentioned.


----------



## ilmazzo

combined score is there to reduce intel owners ego and e-peen


----------



## Jesaul

drmrlordx said:


> It'll undervolt to .990V @ stock, it'll run 1200 MHz memory in everything except GPGPU benchmarks (it throttles to 800 MHz RAM speed with any overclock in most of them), and it can overclock to 1940 MHz @ 1.1V (default vGPU is 1.13v) without TJunction going over 100-101 in the worst benchmarks I've thrown at it. Overall, it seems like a nice card.


Hey. That's exatly yhe same numbers for me. I cannot go below 0.990 and more than 1950.
And people start telling me, that it should easily go over 2000MHz


----------



## Offler

Jesaul said:


> Hey. That's exatly yhe same numbers for me. I cannot go below 990 and more than 1950.
> And people start telling me, that it should easily go over 2000MHz


On water, or with properlyl lapped stock cooler... I thing that its possible, but it would probably not pass the stress tests i use to throw at my hardware.


----------



## Jesaul

pdasterly said:


> as a shareholder i insist you buy now


As a person coming from green to pure red, I will support the most hardworking AMD. I don't want to pay for someone to get a golden jacket.


----------



## BTViolence

Offler said:


> I really wonder whats the combined score about...
> 
> I had 5500, now its roughly 6500, and there are people with Threadripper 1900x (dual channel) who have 7800 points. Intel 8700 has 10k in combined score...
> 
> Edit Undervolting:
> 
> I managed to get graphical artifacts on roughly 980mV in Kingdom Come Deliverance 1440p, full (non-experimental) details. Card in that situation runs on nearly 1800MHz.
> 
> However from my perspective Wattman cannot be trusted. It happenned from time to time that frequency is indicated to 25MHz, Power Consumption to 19watts. This effect was visible on GPU-Z as well so i am double checking with FPS and power consumption from the plug.
> 
> Also...
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/18591354/fs/18589984#
> 
> I use on CPU fixed frequency of 4000MHz and undervolted. Keeping it on defaults was causing throttling and system wasnt stable. I am sure that when i set it back to defaults, performance will be slightly better, but at cost of negative effects i mentioned.



Intel chips will eat AMD chips in 3DMark, that's just how it is. However, I will say that my undervolt (-118mv from stock) with stock clocks wasn't 100% stable in games, but was completely stable for benchmarking purposes.


Also, important to note that I am using Wattman for the what it was SET at for consistency. Actuals need to be determined explicitly off of performance since boosting is based off the card staying appropriately cold.


----------



## 113802

Jesaul said:


> As a person coming from green to pure red, I will support the most hardworking AMD. I don't want to pay for someone to get a golden jacket.


If AMD could charge nVidia prices they would. With the Vega 10 release AMD charged $999 for the FE and $1499 for the AIO on the card. $500 dollars for a garbage AIO! The Radeon Pro WX 9100 which is an actual Radeon Pro card with ECC memory cost $1599 at launch. 

A long with that they didn't make clear what was actually included in the "Pro" drivers. All the FE has is the "One Driver." People forget AMD is also trying to make money. 

https://techgage.com/viewimg/?img=h...desc=AMD One Driver Radeon Feature Comparison


----------



## BTViolence

WannaBeOCer said:


> If AMD could charge nVidia prices they would. With the Vega 10 release AMD charged $999 for the FE and $1499 for the AIO on the card. $500 dollars for a garbage AIO! The Radeon Pro WX 9100 which is an actual Radeon Pro card with ECC memory cost $1599 at launch.
> 
> A long with that they didn't make clear what was actually included in the "Pro" drivers. All the FE has is the "One Driver." People forget AMD is also trying to make money.
> 
> https://techgage.com/viewimg/?img=h...desc=AMD One Driver Radeon Feature Comparison



Yes, exactly, the FE was truly awful. I played around with one for 2 days this week and it was quite possibly the worst experience I've had with drivers or a graphics card in general. I truly can't believe that thing was ever worth more than $500 with how bad it still is to this day.


----------



## skline00

BTViolence, thank you for your Firestrike score posting. 

Wow, your 8700k sure helps!


----------



## BTViolence

skline00 said:


> BTViolence, thank you for your Firestrike score posting.
> 
> Wow, your 8700k sure helps!



No problem, I plan to post some more scores once I figure out the voltage I need to get the card stable at 1950 core in games.


----------



## Jesaul

WannaBeOCer said:


> If AMD could charge nVidia prices they would. With the Vega 10 release AMD charged $999 for the FE and $1499 for the AIO on the card. $500 dollars for a garbage AIO! The Radeon Pro WX 9100 which is an actual Radeon Pro card with ECC memory cost $1599 at launch.


That is why I love competition. Or Iphone would cost 1500 for the minimal version...
It makes easier to sell the geforce card for a bit of cache while switching.


----------



## sygnus21

*Mantle issue*

This website is weird. I posted a new post on getting my Radeon VII and it ended a few pages back.... https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...-radeon-vii-owner-s-club-46.html#post27875462

Anyway I'm getting a DX Mantle error when I try opening Dragon Age: Inquisition. Didn't have the issue before the card update. Running 19.2.3 drivers; Was running the 19.1.1 on a R9 Fury card before the update.

Outside of go back to the old drivers, and suggestions. And my games are all updated thanks to both Origin (and Steam).


----------



## Gunderman456

sygnus21 said:


> This website is weird. I posted a new post on getting my Radeon VII and it ended a few pages back.... https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...-radeon-vii-owner-s-club-46.html#post27875462
> 
> Anyway I'm getting a DX Mantle error when I try opening Dragon Age: Inquisition. Didn't have the issue before the card update. Running 19.2.3 drivers; Was running the 19.1.1 on a R9 Fury card before the update.
> 
> Outside of go back to the old drivers, and suggestions. And my games are all updated thanks to both Origin (and Steam).



I suggest you actually go all the way back to Dragon Age: Origins instead.


----------



## jupe69

radeon vii stock voltage at 1139. Seems like i got ****ty silicon. Should i bother with a waterblock you think? Right now if i undervolt the card even a little bit, it crashes after some gameplay.


----------



## flowfaster

I really am enjoying playing around with this card. The Radeon VII is my first AMD card so I wanted to try it in my backup rig. Witch currently had a GTX 1070. My back up rig has a 4770k at 4.4ghz, 16gb ddr3 at 2000mhz and a 970 evo NVMe drive on a z97 Asus board. 

The Radeon VII I believe is bottlenecked by the quad core CPU at 1080p unless I adjust the resolution slider in games. Only then does the Radeon VII start cooking.

Stock voltage is at 1088v. So far I have 2 profiles, 1 OC and 1 under volt, well they are both undervolted. My undervolt profile I am pretty proud of (took a lot of time to tune this). I can run .975 at 1850 MHz, HBM2 is at 1200 and power slider to +10. This is by far the best result for my silicon. Quiet, cool and fast. Let me know if you are curious of my OC settings but it’s fairly loud.

So far I am a happy camper with the R7. My only wish is for a driver update for Anthem, lol. The game runs like doo doo on the R7. 

Besides that I have been very pleased with the card. Not sure if it will make it into my main rig but it definitely has me using my back up rig a lot more. And it’s just plain fun to mess around with.


----------



## BTViolence

flowfaster said:


> I really am enjoying playing around with this card. The Radeon VII is my first AMD card so I wanted to try it in my backup rig. Witch currently had a GTX 1070. My back up rig has a 4770k at 4.4ghz, 16gb ddr3 at 2000mhz and a 970 evo NVMe drive on a z97 Asus board.
> 
> The Radeon VII I believe is bottlenecked by the quad core CPU at 1080p unless I adjust the resolution slider in games. Only then does the Radeon VII start cooking.
> 
> Stock voltage is at 1088v. So far I have 2 profiles, 1 OC and 1 under volt, well they are both undervolted. My undervolt profile I am pretty proud of (took a lot of time to tune this). I can run .975 at 1850 MHz, HBM2 is at 1200 and power slider to +10. This is by far the best result for my silicon. Quiet, cool and fast. Let me know if you are curious of my OC settings but it’s fairly loud.
> 
> So far I am a happy camper with the R7. My only wish is for a driver update for Anthem, lol. The game runs like doo doo on the R7.
> 
> Besides that I have been very pleased with the card. Not sure if it will make it into my main rig but it definitely has me using my back up rig a lot more. And it’s just plain fun to mess around with.



Anthem is trash so no harm no foul!


----------



## Jesaul

flowfaster said:


> I can run .975 at 1850 MHz, HBM2 is at 1200 and power slider to +10. This is by far the best result for my silicon. Quiet, cool and fast.


You are lucky. I've got 0.990 at 1827 MHz.
And try playing a heavy game for 1 hour. I've had a lot of crashes only 30 minutes later... It took a while to find a safe uv overclock.


----------



## Offler

BTViolence said:


> Intel chips will eat AMD chips in 3DMark, that's just how it is.


I am actually not sure about that... I have Threadripper 1900x, if you look up the results combined with Radeon VII. You will see 4 results with significantly better score.

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/18430478/fs/18589984/fs/18382165#


On the left is superior score with Threadripper, in the center is mine, on the right is Ryzen 7 and really nicely overclocked system.

Apparently the guy on the left used onlu 2 memory channels with threadripper, and I am not sure about memory mode... So I would like to have combined score at least at the guy on the left.


----------



## Dasa

jupe69 said:


> radeon vii stock voltage at 1139. Seems like i got ****ty silicon. Should i bother with a waterblock you think? Right now if i undervolt the card even a little bit, it crashes after some gameplay.


Sometimes the cards the need that most v at stock are the ones that scale best on extreme cooling with high v so I think it is worth a crack unless your just looking for a low power use card.

As for inconsistent scores with Ryzen the result depends on which core Windows happens to put the benchmark vs. where video driver process is. Core-to-Core communication can be fast or slow, depending on that. So if you keep running it till you get lucky enough for all threads to land in the one cluster you will get a better score or you can just disable them but them which will get you the best combined score but a lower physics score.


----------



## flowfaster

Jesaul said:


> You are lucky. I've got 0.990 at 1827 MHz.
> And try playing a heavy game for 1 hour. I've had a lot of crashes only 30 minutes later... It took a while to find a safe uv overclock.


Thanks. I too found that out. In unigine heaven ultra I can run .945V with 1900mhz with no artifacting but when playing Far Cry 5 @ 4k it would crash after 30 MIN.

Those settings (in above post) are with far cry 5 @ 4k and metro exodus at 1440p for over 2 hours. The card is pegged.


----------



## sygnus21

Offler said:


> I am actually not sure about that... I have Threadripper 1900x, if you look up the results combined with Radeon VII. You will see 4 results with significantly better score.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/18430478/fs/18589984/fs/18382165#
> 
> 
> On the left is superior score with Threadripper, in the center is mine, on the right is Ryzen 7 and really nicely overclocked system.
> 
> Apparently the guy on the left used onlu 2 memory channels with threadripper, and I am not sure about memory mode... So I would like to have combined score at least at the guy on the left.


I got 23,498 stock with no overclocks or tweaks on my i9 system with my newly minted R VII


----------



## KingT

BTViolence said:


> I attached mine with a 4.7 GHz 8700k and Radeon VII at stock clocks with undervolt to 972mv, +20% power limit and stock fan curve.


My GTX1080 @ 2.1GHz/1375MHz memory does over 24k graphics score, that makes R VII faster ~11% in FS.

CHEERS..


----------



## BTViolence

flowfaster said:


> Thanks. I too found that out. In unigine heaven ultra I can run .945V with 1900mhz with no artifacting but when playing Far Cry 5 @ 4k it would crash after 30 MIN.
> 
> Those settings (in above post) are with far cry 5 @ 4k and metro exodus at 1440p for over 2 hours. The card is pegged.



Is that .945v what you are setting in Wattman? Or is that what it's actually reading under load? Curious because that's very low.


----------



## pdasterly

new driver 
Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.3.1


----------



## CarbonFire

Quick update after playing around today at lunch. Been so busy helping others mod VII I haven't focused on mine for a while


----------



## BTViolence

CarbonFire said:


> Quick update after playing around today at lunch. Been so busy helping others mod VII I haven't focused on mine for a while



What clocks is this at?


----------



## bigjdubb

CarbonFire said:


> Quick update after playing around today at lunch. Been so busy helping others mod VII I haven't focused on mine for a while


Which driver are you running that isn't approved?


----------



## CarbonFire

BTViolence said:


> What clocks is this at?


I'm back at work now and can't check, but it was somewhere just over 2200Mhz


----------



## CarbonFire

bigjdubb said:


> Which driver are you running that isn't approved?


19.3.1


----------



## flowfaster

BTViolence said:


> Is that .945v what you are setting in Wattman? Or is that what it's actually reading under load? Curious because that's very low.


It's what I set in MSI Afterburner.

I'll try to get some more data after I get home from work today.


----------



## BTViolence

flowfaster said:


> It's what I set in MSI Afterburner.
> 
> I'll try to get some more data after I get home from work today.



Afterburner works with the VII now? Would be so nice to not have to use Wattman.


----------



## BTViolence

CarbonFire said:


> I'm back at work now and can't check, but it was somewhere just over 2200Mhz



Running on an AIO?


----------



## CarbonFire

BTViolence said:


> Running on an AIO?


Yep, this is mine:
https://www.techpowerup.com/252693/...n-one-cpu-watercooler-onto-the-amd-radeon-vii


----------



## flowfaster

BTViolence said:


> Afterburner works with the VII now? Would be so nice to not have to use Wattman.


Yes, it does. Download the latest beta version. It and the OSD work fine. "MSI Afterburner 4.6.0 beta 16

Includes full RVII support, including overclocking (which was missing in the previous early b15 build)."

linky: https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html


----------



## pdasterly

CarbonFire said:


> Quick update after playing around today at lunch. Been so busy helping others mod VII I haven't focused on mine for a while


nice, can you try with new driver 19.3.1

edit: didnt see new driver. I scored 300 points higher with new driver, default settings

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18618020


----------



## bigjdubb

I will have to try out the new driver. I'm glad afterburner has RVII support now, I am much more familiar with it vs. Wattman.


----------



## pdasterly

new driver has given me hope, need waterblock now. Before card was artifacting but now im limit by junction temp, no artifacts. Didnt test higher due to JC 
gpu - 1950
mem - 1200
temp - 71
JC - 112


----------



## 113802

> *Known Issues*
> 
> Modifying memory clocks on Radeon VII in Radeon Wattman may intermittently result in memory clocks becoming locked at 800Mhz.


Hope they fix this issue soon, only issue that actually bothers me.


----------



## MSIMAX

thinking about getting a bynski block


----------



## 113802

MSIMAX said:


> thinking about getting a bynski block


I'm waiting for an EK, Aquacomputer or HeatKiller copper block. Which everyone I can get first.


----------



## thomasck

pdasterly said:


> new driver has given me hope, need waterblock now. Before card was artifacting but now im limit by junction temp, no artifacts. Didnt test higher due to JC
> 
> gpu - 1950
> 
> mem - 1200
> 
> temp - 71
> 
> JC - 112


Try tightening the screws a bit further. I've tried the washer mod and before removing all 4 I just tightened them and there was more room to do so. With washers max JT was 89-92, without them was around 107-110 while running 3dmark benchmarks, clock was around 1965mhz/1165mv. So then I removed the washers, tightening all 4 screws in a cross pattern order and basically I'm getting same temperatures then with the washers, sometimes 2-3C more. There's also the trick of doing lapping. Either way I'm planning a bykski system only for the GPU soon. Gonna try this new driver now.

General question guys, we all know about getting not so good combined score with Ryzen in FS/FSExtreme, but I've read about that would be better with W7. This info proceeds? 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdasterly

thomasck said:


> Try tightening the screws a bit further. I've tried the washer mod and before removing all 4 I just tightened them and there was more room to do so. With washers max JT was 89-92, without them was around 107-110 while running 3dmark benchmarks, clock was around 1965mhz/1165mv. So then I removed the washers, tightening all 4 screws in a cross pattern order and basically I'm getting same temperatures then with the washers, sometimes 2-3C more. There's also the trick of doing lapping. Either way I'm planning a bykski system only for the GPU soon. Gonna try this new driver now.
> 
> General question guys, we all know about getting not so good combined score with Ryzen in FS/FSExtreme, but I've read about that would be better with W7. This info proceeds?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


running right out box, just waiting for EK block. Card is great at stock level. New driver is sweet


----------



## thomasck

pdasterly said:


> running right out box, just waiting for EK block. Card is great at stock level. New driver is sweet


Something must be off. JT did not go above 72 while running FS O_O, 1800mhz/1000mv.

New OC potentials with this new driver!


----------



## pdasterly

thomasck said:


> Something must be off. JT did not go above 72 while running FS O_O, 1800mhz/1000mv.
> 
> New OC potentials with this new driver!


1950mhz
+20 power
1200 ram

before firestrike was artifacting over 1910mhz


----------



## pmc25

WannaBeOCer said:


> Hope they fix this issue soon, only issue that actually bothers me.


Vega 64 did exactly the same thing for some while after launch.

Presumably the people that fixed it are either working on a different team or left. I'd imagine it's the same problem.


----------



## thomasck

pdasterly said:


> 1950mhz
> +20 power
> 1200 ram
> 
> before firestrike was artifacting over 1910mhz


Here as well. But I still cant benchmark with 2000/1200. Did not go further with voltage, no time tonight. But at least I ran at 1965 with 1100 w/o problems and before was not really possible. Temperatures are way better now.


----------



## BTViolence

8700k @ 4.7 GHz, VII @ 2000/1120 with 1171mv (some artifacting) on air


There's a whole lot left in this card, I just need some more time to extract the performance. I'm getting a whole lot closer to the cap I can hit on air, I also just need to delid the CPU this weekend and get those free points.


Firestrike score below


----------



## CarbonFire

BTViolence said:


> 8700k @ 4.7 GHz, VII @ 2000/1120 with 1171mv (some artifacting) on air
> 
> 
> There's a whole lot left in this card, I just need some more time to extract the performance. I'm getting a whole lot closer to the cap I can hit on air, I also just need to delid the CPU this weekend and get those free points.
> 
> 
> Firestrike score below


You can get over 32K out of the stock cooler by lapping it and getting the mounting pressure dialed in

And here is where I'm at now


----------



## BTViolence

CarbonFire said:


> You can get over 32K out of the stock cooler by lapping it and getting the mounting pressure dialed in
> 
> And here is where I'm at now



Holy cow, you're going bonkers!


And that's 32k with paste? Kryonaut?


----------



## thomasck

Combined score messes with my overall score. For the first time I was able to do a complete run in FS. 2000MHz/1220mV with some glitches in the second graphics test. Tried 1240mV and they were still there. Then after 1240mV +20 power and it started in the first test, and seemed even worse. I've tried -10 power and passed with no glitches at all. Score dropped +-150 points.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarbonFire

BTViolence said:


> Holy cow, you're going bonkers!
> 
> 
> And that's 32k with paste? Kryonaut?


Yea, use a thicker paste though like AS5

Tried to get both a 35k GPU and a high CPU OC together, got close!


----------



## 113802

pmc25 said:


> Vega 64 did exactly the same thing for some while after launch.
> 
> Presumably the people that fixed it are either working on a different team or left. I'd imagine it's the same problem.


 Vega 64 had an issue where the memory defaulted to 800Mhz but could be adjusted. If undervolted to low the memory would run at 800Mhz also but can still be adjusted. 

Radeon VII literally locks to 800Mhz even though a different frequency is set. Requires a reboot for the frequency to unlock the 800mhz memory.


----------



## Dasa

Just installed this XFX Radeon VII a few hours ago and haven't touched the HSF yet.
First boot black screen but continued to boot into windows, After hitting reset it came to life and has only done that once more so far.

2000 core
1126mv (Stock 1135mv)
+20 Power
1000 mem

100% fan
J max 97c 
Ambient ~25c

Graphics Score
30 827 
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18622210

2010MHz even up to 1200mv crashes
Auto OC = instant blue screen

Graphics score was ~200 lower with 1168mv
Actual clock speed was ~1900-1980

It's a very snug fit


----------



## Jesaul

BTViolence said:


> Is that .945v what you are setting in Wattman? Or is that what it's actually reading under load? Curious because that's very low.


So they fixed slowdown with 2 monitors.... That was my issue


----------



## Offler

CarbonFire said:


> You can get over 32K out of the stock cooler by lapping it and getting the mounting pressure dialed in
> 
> And here is where I'm at now





BTViolence said:


> Holy cow, you're going bonkers!
> 
> 
> And that's 32k with paste? Kryonaut?


Arctic Silver 5 got me better results on "GPU temp" than my current Noctua NH-N1. Both greases were about the same on my old CPU, but directly on chip AS5 can have an advantage. Also with AS5 temps on GPU were dropping way faster than with NH-N1.

Now when the cooler is lapped I will test AS5, however it may need up to 2 weeks of curing time to get full results. I will also get some Hydronaut as well, as it should have better thermal conductivity as AS5.


----------



## thomasck

CarbonFire said:


> Yea, use a thicker paste though like AS5
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to get both a 35k GPU and a high CPU OC together, got close!


That's impressive! Do you mind sharing your clocks and temperature?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarbonFire

thomasck said:


> That's impressive! Do you mind sharing your clocks and temperature?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Sure, result is here:
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18621010

That was at 2228Mhz and 1270Mhz memory. Temps were around 40C with 60-70C hotspot. CPU at 5.2Ghz


----------



## ilmazzo

CarbonFire said:


> Sure, result is here:
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18621010
> 
> That was at 2228Mhz and 1270Mhz memory. Temps were around 40C with 60-70C hotspot. CPU at 5.2Ghz


do you see an actual performance improvement at that frequency or is the "all over the place" frequency wattman bug?


----------



## CarbonFire

ilmazzo said:


> do you see an actual performance improvement at that frequency or is the "all over the place" frequency wattman bug?


That isn't actually a bug, the card is going to allow the clock (and associated voltage) to scale along its curve up to the power and thermal limits of the board. Under light loads, you will probably see it briefly hit the target you assigned or slightly overshoot it. Same for memory. You can manipulate the curve by controlling the last 3 power states in wattman, or set min max to the same value and it will use its default curve.

Generally you don't want to lower the target clock too far because it can use the little extra headroom, but at the same time you don't want to be setting a target that takes an exponential amount of voltage as this will skew the curve voltage higher and limit the time the GPU spends at higher clock speeds. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## ilmazzo

A lot, thanks for sharing info


----------



## Offler

CarbonFire said:


> Sure, result is here:
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18621010
> 
> That was at 2228Mhz and 1270Mhz memory. Temps were around 40C with 60-70C hotspot. CPU at 5.2Ghz


Is there a way how to measure actual pressure on the chip?


----------



## CarbonFire

ilmazzo said:


> A lot, thanks for sharing info


No problem! It has come a long way from the days of setting a fixed clock speed and voltage



Offler said:


> Is there a way how to measure actual pressure on the chip?


Not exactly, but the stock cooler standoffs were built to a specific length to prevent over tightening. You can safely screw them down until you feel it stop. They are tiny screws, but within reasonable force you will feel them get a bit of resistance, then a hard stop. Fully tightened, using 1mm thick rubber washers between the spring and the board gave the best results. You could try nylon or even a paper washer with metal washers on top. I wouldn't go more than 1mm total thickness though, if it isn't working, its a die contact issue.


----------



## Offler

CarbonFire said:


> No problem! It has come a long way from the days of setting a fixed clock speed and voltage
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly, but the stock cooler standoffs were built to a specific length to prevent over tightening. You can safely screw them down until you feel it stop. They are tiny screws, but within reasonable force you will feel them get a bit of resistance, then a hard stop. Fully tightened, using 1mm thick rubber washers between the spring and the board gave the best results. You could try nylon or even a paper washer with metal washers on top. I wouldn't go more than 1mm total thickness though, if it isn't working, its a die contact issue.


BTW, please add ambient temperature to your 2200MHz post... Its quite important you know


----------



## CarbonFire

Offler said:


> BTW, please add ambient temperature to your 2200MHz post... Its quite important you know


Haha, maybe I was underwater at the north pole? Most of my runs are around 20C to 23C ambient. The other night when I set those scores, I was trying to keep the room around 21C.


----------



## Offler

CarbonFire said:


> Haha, maybe I was underwater at the north pole? Most of my runs are around 20C to 23C ambient. The other night when I set those scores, I was trying to keep the room around 21C.


In that case the numbers using stock cooler, even when on extremely high RPM are excellent.


----------



## CarbonFire

Offler said:


> In that case the numbers using stock cooler, even when on extremely high RPM are excellent.


Oooh the 35K graphics score was on the AIO mod. 32K was about the best I've done on a stock cooler mod card, those clock best under 2100 with less voltage.


----------



## Jesaul

CarbonFire said:


> You could try nylon or even a paper washer with metal washers on top. I wouldn't go more than 1mm total thickness though, if it isn't working, its a die contact issue.


What is the washer number (metric) you are using?


----------



## CarbonFire

Jesaul said:


> What is the washer number (metric) you are using?


They were larger, left over from previous projects. If I had to guess, about M3. If you have a homedepot or similar nearby, take your bracket (careful of the plastic pads and springs) with you and see what work. You just need it to catch the outer diameter of the spring and provide cushion for the bracket arm.


----------



## TomiKazi

https://twitter.com/EKWaterBlocks/status/1103717158692048898

Ah Good. I like how they somehow retained the Radeon name... even improved on it a bit. I'd assume it will be LED-lit.


----------



## Eudisld15

Anyone having issues going past 2200mhz with power table mod. Even clocking it to 2201 causes crashes. 

I can do 1300mhz on memory easily can hit stable 2200mhz. Just cant get past it and I have the thermal headroom for it


----------



## 113802

TomiKazi said:


> https://twitter.com/EKWaterBlocks/status/1103717158692048898
> 
> Ah Good. I like how they somehow retained the Radeon name... even improved on it a bit. I'd assume it will be LED-lit.


Great to see! Thanks for posting, hope they keep the non-LED option. I don't like LEDs lol I only have one in my res to clearly see my reservoir water level.


----------



## CarbonFire

Eudisld15 said:


> Anyone having issues going past 2200mhz with power table mod. Even clocking it to 2201 causes crashes.
> 
> I can do 1300mhz on memory easily can hit stable 2200mhz. Just cant get past it and I have the thermal headroom for it


If your thermals are fine, try 2201Mhz with 1300mV and leave the ram at 1200Mhz to test. Run GT1 of firestrike or another short duration test. My guess is the card is now running into a frequency range that scales horribly compared to your previous runs. That will happen and you are best to tune below that point.

I think we got it semi stable at 2300 during testing when hellm and I were working on the reg files, that is why you see a file with 1346mV and more SoC voltage. It took all of that to get there and we called it quits. Benchmark results nose dive after you start adding exponentially more voltage to get a small clock bump.


----------



## Dasa

Graphics Score 32,319 
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18631627

2045 core
1166mv (Fixed v it was crashing instantly over 2000MHz with 2d v at default as it didn't ramp up quick enough)
+20 Power (peak power use at wall 489.7w vs ~350w stock)
1200 mem
J max 108c in Graphics test one thermal throttled to 1950-2000MHz while graphics test 2 ran 2000-2045MHz
Ambient ~10c 
Still on stock HSF with untouched thermal pad.

Also tried EvenMorePowerVII_1293+ although I am not sure i'm using it properly do you just run it and let it change registry files then go on using wattman?


----------



## CarbonFire

Dasa said:


> Graphics Score 32,319
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18631627
> 
> 2045 core
> 1166mv (Fixed v it was crashing instantly over 2000MHz with 2d v at default as it didn't ramp up quick enough)
> +20 Power (peak power use at wall 489.7w vs ~350w stock)
> 1200 mem
> J max 108c in Graphics test one thermal throttled to 1950-2000MHz while graphics test 2 ran 2000-2045MHz
> Ambient ~10c
> Still on stock HSF with untouched thermal pad.
> 
> Also tried EvenMorePowerVII_1293+ although I am not sure i'm using it properly do you just run it and let it change registry files then go on using wattman?


Haha, that must be getting chilly running benchmarks, but those results are the best I've seen on an unmodded card

So reset wattman, set the the controls to manual, and apply it. Close wattman and run the reg file, then restart.


----------



## bigjdubb

TomiKazi said:


> https://twitter.com/EKWaterBlocks/status/1103717158692048898
> 
> Ah Good. I like how they somehow retained the Radeon name... even improved on it a bit. I'd assume it will be LED-lit.


Nice. Judging by the other images on that twit page, the RVII owners are lucky that EK isn't making the RVII block butt ugly like the rest of their new ones.


----------



## Dasa

CarbonFire said:


> Haha, that must be getting chilly running benchmarks, but those results are the best I've seen on an unmodded card
> 
> So reset wattman, set the the controls to manual, and apply it. Close wattman and run the reg file, then restart.


Yep 6am benching in AU can be fresh.

Thanks gave it a run and got up to 2052MHz but it hit 110 Junction artifacted badly and scored 300 points lower.
Will try again when I have made up a mount for the EK VGA-HF Supreme.


----------



## Diffident

I was supposed to get my Radeon vii from AMD today, but I wasn't home. AMD was so kind to put delivery restrictions on the package that prohibits Fedex from holding the package for me to pick up...so tomorrow they are going to attempt to deliver it, and once again I will most likely not be home. Then they will make a 3rd attempt, after that Fedex will hold it for 5 days, during that time period I will be able to pick it up. :doh: Yeah, makes sense to me too. :headscrat


----------



## Eudisld15

CarbonFire said:


> Eudisld15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone having issues going past 2200mhz with power table mod. Even clocking it to 2201 causes crashes.
> 
> I can do 1300mhz on memory easily can hit stable 2200mhz. Just cant get past it and I have the thermal headroom for it
> 
> 
> 
> If your thermals are fine, try 2201Mhz with 1300mV and leave the ram at 1200Mhz to test. Run GT1 of firestrike or another short duration test. My guess is the card is now running into a frequency range that scales horribly compared to your previous runs. That will happen and you are best to tune below that point.
> 
> I think we got it semi stable at 2300 during testing when hellm and I were working on the reg files, that is why you see a file with 1346mV and more SoC voltage. It took all of that to get there and we called it quits. Benchmark results nose dive after you start adding exponentially more voltage to get a small clock bump.
Click to expand...

2201 with 1300+V and still crashes. I've been trouble shooting for a week now lol. Also 99% slider and 2200hz core, 1300 men I'm still under 75C on a DIY block.

Can't get past it.


----------



## CarbonFire

are you on driver 19.3.1?


----------



## technodanvan

Diffident said:


> I was supposed to get my Radeon vii from AMD today, but I wasn't home. AMD was so kind to put delivery restrictions on the package that prohibits Fedex from holding the package for me to pick up...so tomorrow they are going to attempt to deliver it, and once again I will most likely not be home. Then they will make a 3rd attempt, after that Fedex will hold it for 5 days, during that time period I will be able to pick it up. :doh: Yeah, makes sense to me too. :headscrat


As much as that sucks, it's still better than having it 'walk away'. I think if you set up an account with Fedex you can tell them when an ideal time for delivery would be, or even just to go ahead ahead and hold it at a nearby facility so you don't have to play those games.


----------



## Diffident

technodanvan said:


> As much as that sucks, it's still better than having it 'walk away'. I think if you set up an account with Fedex you can tell them when an ideal time for delivery would be, or even just to go ahead ahead and hold it at a nearby facility so you don't have to play those games.



That's what I tried to do. I have a Fedex account, usually I can pickup packages the same day, but it wouldn't let me pay extra to have it delivered after 5pm or have it held for pickup. No delivery changes were allowed. So I called and it was explained to me that I either have to be home or wait until after the 3rd failed delivery to pick it up.


----------



## skline00

Diifident, I know the feeling. The good news is that looking at your rig, you should be very pleased with the Rad VII.


----------



## Eudisld15

CarbonFire said:


> are you on driver 19.3.1?


Yep!


----------



## CarbonFire

Eudisld15 said:


> Yep!


And you tried a clean install with 19.3.1?

Just to test something else isn't wrong, what is the firestrike graphics score running 2200Mhz 1220mV 1200Mhz +99% power? Or whatever voltage you have working at 2200Mhz. Let's compare scores and see if it is running properly.


----------



## pdasterly

nice work guys, keep up the good work


----------



## Dasa

So what are people changing to allow memory over 1200?
I see afterburner goes up to 1300 but drops back to 1200 as soon as I click apply.
The more power registry files don't seem to make any difference to this.


----------



## CarbonFire

Dasa said:


> So what are people changing to allow memory over 1200?
> I see afterburner goes up to 1300 but drops back to 1200 as soon as I click apply.
> The more power registry files don't seem to make any difference to this.


I wouldn't bother with afterburner. To fix your issue though, make sure its working in wattman first. It has been an issue with others in wattman. The solution is to clean install 19.3.1 and apply the reg mod. Make sure its working in wattman, should probably work in afterburner too.


----------



## Eudisld15

CarbonFire said:


> Eudisld15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> And you tried a clean install with 19.3.1?
> 
> Just to test something else isn't wrong, what is the firestrike graphics score running 2200Mhz 1220mV 1200Mhz +99% power? Or whatever voltage you have working at 2200Mhz. Let's compare scores and see if it is running properly.
Click to expand...

3 reinstall with DDU and tried 19.2.2


https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18579866


----------



## 113802

Eudisld15 said:


> 3 reinstall with DDU and tried 19.2.2
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18579866


Nice job with the overclock and DIY block! What's the power draw like on the card with the power limit set to 99%?


----------



## Jesaul

CarbonFire said:


> They were larger, left over from previous projects. If I had to guess, about M3. If you have a homedepot or similar nearby, take your bracket (careful of the plastic pads and springs) with you and see what work. You just need it to catch the outer diameter of the spring and provide cushion for the bracket arm.


Thank you. I'll try 

----
After installing 19.3.1, my UV became unstable. I guess I will need to move frequency curve up a bit...


----------



## CarbonFire

Eudisld15 said:


> 3 reinstall with DDU and tried 19.2.2
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18579866


Ok, that looks close enough. Which reg file are you using and which bios? Try reflashing the bios again V106?

If we assume the card is good and this is a software bug, it sounds plausible. The stock driver maxes at 2200Mhz and you go over it by 1Mhz it crashes. Are you using a curve for the clocks or are the min and max bars pushed together?

I can get very close to my best score at 2200Mhz, this shouldn't hurt you too much. Stay at 2200Mhz and keep lowering the voltage and up the memory until you are over 34k.


----------



## Alastair

Shouldnt this club become part of the Vega owners club since this is just a shrunk Vega?


----------



## Offler

Alastair said:


> Shouldnt this club become part of the Vega owners club since this is just a shrunk Vega?


Then make it shrunk FuryX club 

Actually there are differences on level of microarchitecture. VII has 4 memory controllers, Vega just 2.


----------



## Skinnered

I wonder how close the VII is with the 2080Ti @ 2200mhz.


----------



## CarbonFire

Skinnered said:


> I wonder how close the VII is with the 2080Ti @ 2200mhz.


This is kind of bait for a derailed discussion, but here are my observations.

A stock VII runs around 26K-27K firestrike graphics score (this is generous, many report 25K). I'm now hitting 35K graphics score. 27K to 35K is about a 30% improvement. Making an assumption that all games will scale the same, you could take VII reviews and add 30% to the results. Again, massive assumption that scaling is the same, but generally all my benchmarks are showing around 30% improvement.

My results fall into the low/med end of the 2080 Ti database results. So maybe a bit faster than a stock 2080 Ti, highly dependent on the bench or game. If we picked 1080P Apex Legends and BFV as game benchmarks, it would be faster than a 2080 Ti, but you could also pick titles that even with an extra 30% won't close the gap enough.

If we look at air results, the best we've done with a modded stock cooler is over 32K. Best case percentage improvement from say 26K to 32K is 23% or 18.5% from 27K. Again generalizing here, say you could add about 20% performance to stock VII results.

This is not something people can expect out of the box, but it makes the card one of best buys in GPUs. The amount performance and fun modding this card is awesome.


----------



## Gunderman456

CarbonFire said:


> This is kind of bait for a derailed discussion, but here are my observations.
> 
> A stock VII runs around 26K-27K firestrike graphics score (this is generous, many report 25K). I'm now hitting 35K graphics score. 27K to 35K is about a 30% improvement. Making an assumption that all games will scale the same, you could take VII reviews and add 30% to the results. Again, massive assumption that scaling is the same, but generally all my benchmarks are showing around 30% improvement.
> 
> My results fall into the low/med end of the 2080 Ti database results. So maybe a bit faster than a stock 2080 Ti, highly dependent on the bench or game. If we picked 1080P Apex Legends and BFV as game benchmarks, it would be faster than a 2080 Ti, but you could also pick titles that even with an extra 30% won't close the gap enough.
> 
> If we look at air results, the best we've done with a modded stock cooler is over 32K. Best case percentage improvement from say 26K to 32K is 23% or 18.5% from 27K. Again generalizing here, say you could add about 20% performance to stock VII results.
> 
> This is not something people can expect out of the box, but it makes the card one of best buys in GPUs. The amount performance and fun modding this card is awesome.


-WARNING- Defoler incoming!!


----------



## pdasterly




----------



## Skinnered

Very nice. I think its a very valuable piece off hardware. If it supported crossfire, I would def. try two on water or hybryd.


----------



## 113802

CarbonFire said:


> This is kind of bait for a derailed discussion, but here are my observations.
> 
> A stock VII runs around 26K-27K firestrike graphics score (this is generous, many report 25K). I'm now hitting 35K graphics score. 27K to 35K is about a 30% improvement. Making an assumption that all games will scale the same, you could take VII reviews and add 30% to the results. Again, massive assumption that scaling is the same, but generally all my benchmarks are showing around 30% improvement.
> 
> My results fall into the low/med end of the 2080 Ti database results. So maybe a bit faster than a stock 2080 Ti, highly dependent on the bench or game. If we picked 1080P Apex Legends and BFV as game benchmarks, it would be faster than a 2080 Ti, but you could also pick titles that even with an extra 30% won't close the gap enough.
> 
> If we look at air results, the best we've done with a modded stock cooler is over 32K. Best case percentage improvement from say 26K to 32K is 23% or 18.5% from 27K. Again generalizing here, say you could add about 20% performance to stock VII results.
> 
> This is not something people can expect out of the box, but it makes the card one of best buys in GPUs. The amount performance and fun modding this card is awesome.


I'll just say FireStrike improvements don't translate to real gaming performance. The benchmark scales very well with core clock as seen with my RX Vega 64 benchmark at 1827Mhz. While TimeSpy doesn't along with many other titles I played. It's definitely going to be a fun card to overclock and benchmark once i get my water block. 

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18270986


----------



## CarbonFire

Skinnered said:


> Very nice. I think its a very valuable piece off hardware. If it supported crossfire, I would def. try two on water or hybryd.


We tried them in crossfire and it does work! Timespy results doubled. We are kind of in a weird time right now where old crossfire/SLI isn't supported and mgpu and newer tech isn't ready for mainstream. I'd honestly buy a 2080 Ti instead and overclock the hell out of it, if i didn't feel strongly about nvidia's poor business practices..



WannaBeOCer said:


> I'll just say FireStrike improvements don't translate to real gaming performance. The benchmark scales very well with core clock as seen with my RX Vega 64 benchmark at 1827Mhz. While TimeSpy doesn't along with many other titles I played. It's definitely going to be a fun card to overclock and benchmark once i get my water block.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18270986


Nice Vega results! Yea I mention Firestrike and personally use Firestrike (normal and extreme) because it is one of those benches that seems to make good use of Vega architecture, clocks and memory. Because it can fully utilize Vega, FSE produces the highest load as a result, making the FSE stress test super effective. I see peaks around 600W at the wall.

Scaling isn't too far off on things like superposition, a stock card is around 7k, I can manage almost 9.5K. Timespy is about 8k I think stock? I'm somewhere over 10K. I can run the tests again now the new driver is way more stable for me.

The general point though is we are seeing 30%(best) or 20%(modded air best) improvement over stock in cases that fully utilize the architecture. This can put Radeon VII ahead of a 2080 Ti, but the cases are limited and I don't have the resources to bench them back to back in every game.

Using the 2080 Ti is a fun data point, but obviously it is generally a faster card with more OC headroom and a price to match. At 18,600 million transistors vs 13,230 million (with some of those in disabled CUs), it should be faster.


----------



## Alastair

Offler said:


> Then make it shrunk FuryX club
> 
> Actually there are differences on level of microarchitecture. VII has 4 memory controllers, Vega just 2.


It's still a Vega though? Just with 4096bit bus and a die shrink. It's still Vega 2? Oh well whatever 

Was just wondering.


----------



## bigjdubb

Are there any good solutions for running CUDA based software with an AMD card? I may have to go back to my 1080ti until I build a second machine for the RVII. Is there a way to dual boot with two different graphics cards?

I really, really, really hate CUDA but the world is infected with it and there doesn't seem to be any going back.


----------



## 113802

bigjdubb said:


> Are there any good solutions for running CUDA based software with an AMD card? I may have to go back to my 1080ti until I build a second machine for the RVII. Is there a way to dual boot with two different graphics cards?
> 
> I really, really, really hate CUDA but the world is infected with it and there doesn't seem to be any going back.


You can have both cards in the same machine and install drivers for both. You can run your CUDA required programs or code on the 1080 ti. nVidia no longer prevents installation of their drivers when AMD cards are installed.


----------



## bigjdubb

WannaBeOCer said:


> You can have both cards in the same machine and install drivers for both. You can run your CUDA required programs or code on the 1080 ti. nVidia no longer prevents installation of their drivers when AMD cards are installed.


Would I be creating a big list of problems for myself by installing both cards and both drivers. I would really love to have it set up that way.


----------



## 113802

bigjdubb said:


> Would I be creating a big list of problems for myself by installing both cards and both drivers. I would really love to have it set up that way.


None at all, just extra power draw.


----------



## bigjdubb

Well I guess I'm just gonna have to get an X399 board and a Threadripper so that I have the lanes I need (insert sarcastic sad face here).


----------



## 113802

bigjdubb said:


> Well I guess I'm just gonna have to get an X399 board and a Threadripper so that I have the lanes I need (insert sarcastic sad face here).


I don't notice a difference, x8 is fine

https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/2488-pci-e-3-x8-vs-x16-performance-impact-on-gpus


----------



## pdasterly

bigjdubb said:


> Well I guess I'm just gonna have to get an X399 board and a Threadripper so that I have the lanes I need (insert sarcastic sad face here).


x8 is ok, i have rog maximus vi hero. My R7 shares lane with rog aerion 10gb nic


----------



## bigjdubb

You're right. It probably doesn't make much sense to stick the 1080ti in there just for CUDA either. I have a 1070 and a few other more budget oriented Nvidia cards laying around that I could use instead. The few pieces of software I use that need CUDA don't really seem to take advantage of more powerful cards anyways.

Might make for some fun A-B testing though.


----------



## 113802

Haven't tried overclocking on 19.3.1 since 19.2.3 wasn't stable for me but 1950/1200Mhz is stable on stock air @ 1102mV with 19.3.1


----------



## flowfaster

Hope you all are playing DMC5 right now. Great game and a 100+ frame avg. at 4k is just awesome! Now I just wish that every game ran this well on the R7. Hopefully a sign of future game performance. Will be interesting to see benchmarks on this one.

I love me some Capcom.


----------



## Skinnered

CarbonFire said:


> We tried them in crossfire and it does work! Timespy results doubled. We are kind of in a weird time right now where old crossfire/SLI isn't supported and mgpu and newer tech isn't ready for mainstream. /QUOTE]
> 
> Yes I realise it was only dx12 AFR or expliciet multi adapter whats working for the moment?
> Imagine, 2200/1300 mhz @ 5K in good crossfire scaling, I think it would offer awesome gameexperiece. Allthough crossfire is less supported in the number of games (official. and un official.) But there is so much potential.


----------



## pdasterly

Skinnered said:


> CarbonFire said:
> 
> 
> 
> We tried them in crossfire and it does work! Timespy results doubled. We are kind of in a weird time right now where old crossfire/SLI isn't supported and mgpu and newer tech isn't ready for mainstream. /QUOTE]
> 
> Yes I realise it was only dx12 AFR or expliciet multi adapter whats working for the moment?
> Imagine, 2200/1300 mhz @ 5K in good crossfire scaling, I think it would offer awesome gameexperiece. Allthough crossfire is less supported in the number of games (official. and un official.) But there is so much potential.
> 
> 
> 
> amd should put another chip on the card, R7x2, keep the same amount of ram. I'd pay $1000 for it
Click to expand...


----------



## CarbonFire

I am not up to speed on what the VII supports as far as multi GPU. I had a friend over to lap his air cooler and we just stuck them in crossfire for giggles.

I thought AMD was working on some fabric like they do on the CPUs, where they can mesh a bunch of smaller chiplets together to behave as one large GPU without the need for the software layer to be aware. Not sure what happened to that, but I really expected AMD to go that route since they have been focused on smaller die sizes than nvidia for ages now and they could scale one architecture up and down the product stack. Who knows though, maybe its horrendously bad and didn't work out. :/


----------



## pdasterly

CarbonFire said:


> I am not up to speed on what the VII supports as far as multi GPU. I had a friend over to lap his air cooler and we just stuck them in crossfire for giggles.
> 
> I thought AMD was working on some fabric like they do on the CPUs, where they can mesh a bunch of smaller chiplets together to behave as one large GPU without the need for the software layer to be aware. Not sure what happened to that, but I really expected AMD to go that route since they have been focused on smaller die sizes than nvidia for ages now and they could scale one architecture up and down the product stack. Who knows though, maybe its horrendously bad and didn't work out. :/


thats epyc
infinity fabric


----------



## Gunderman456

CarbonFire said:


> I am not up to speed on what the VII supports as far as multi GPU. I had a friend over to lap his air cooler and we just stuck them in crossfire for giggles.
> 
> I thought AMD was working on some fabric like they do on the CPUs, where they can mesh a bunch of smaller chiplets together to behave as one large GPU without the need for the software layer to be aware. Not sure what happened to that, but I really expected AMD to go that route since they have been focused on smaller die sizes than nvidia for ages now and they could scale one architecture up and down the product stack. Who knows though, maybe its horrendously bad and didn't work out. :/


Maybe after Navi? They need to compete with Nvidia, like they did with Intel, using that technique. Some people insist that it will be too slow for GPU utilization. I think AMD will figure it out.


----------



## 113802

CarbonFire said:


> I am not up to speed on what the VII supports as far as multi GPU. I had a friend over to lap his air cooler and we just stuck them in crossfire for giggles.
> 
> I thought AMD was working on some fabric like they do on the CPUs, where they can mesh a bunch of smaller chiplets together to behave as one large GPU without the need for the software layer to be aware. Not sure what happened to that, but I really expected AMD to go that route since they have been focused on smaller die sizes than nvidia for ages now and they could scale one architecture up and down the product stack. Who knows though, maybe its horrendously bad and didn't work out. :/


nVidia is working on a MCM design and so far its been positive. I'm sure AMD is also working on a MCM design probably their Arcturus. 

https://research.nvidia.com/publication/2017-06_MCM-GPU:-Multi-Chip-Module-GPUs


----------



## CarbonFire

pdasterly said:


> thats epyc
> infinity fabric


Was it all under that branding? Need to go look that up again



Gunderman456 said:


> Maybe after Navi? They need to compete with Nvidia, like they did with Intel, using that technique. Some people insist that it will be too slow for GPU utilization. I think AMD will figure it out.


I can only imagine the memory controller issues and the package size would get enormous quickly. It would almost make more sense to go back to GDDR modules to keep the package cost and size down and be less restricted in memory configuration.


----------



## pdasterly

CarbonFire said:


> Was it all under that branding? Need to go look that up again
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine the memory controller issues and the package size would get enormous quickly. It would almost make more sense to go back to GDDR modules to keep the package cost and size down and be less restricted in memory configuration.


https://www.pcgamesn.com/amd-navi-monolithic-gpu-design


----------



## 113802

pdasterly said:


> [thats epyc
> infinity fabric


Infinity fabric is used on all Zen chips. It's how they connect each CCX.


----------



## pdasterly

WannaBeOCer said:


> Infinity fabric is used on all Zen chips. It's how they connect each CCX.


zen=epyc

edit: technically zen2=epyc


----------



## 113802

pdasterly said:


> WannaBeOCer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Infinity fabric is used on all Zen chips. It's how they connect each CCX.
> 
> 
> 
> zen=epyc
Click to expand...

Epyc is their server line. Zen is the architecture. 

Ryzen = Consumer
ThreadRipper = Workstation
Epyc = Server


----------



## pdasterly

Ryzen = Consumer
ThreadRipper = HEDT 
Epyc = Server

Trickle down economics, it started in epyc.


----------



## CarbonFire

WannaBeOCer said:


> nVidia is working on a MCM design and so far its been positive. I'm sure AMD is also working on a MCM design probably their Arcturus.
> 
> https://research.nvidia.com/publication/2017-06_MCM-GPU:-Multi-Chip-Module-GPUs





pdasterly said:


> https://www.pcgamesn.com/amd-navi-monolithic-gpu-design


Good articles, this stuff fell off my radar. Makes sense though that the challenge is in the software layer and making something truly seamless isn't viable yet for gaming.


----------



## pdasterly

CarbonFire said:


> Good articles, this stuff fell off my radar. Makes sense though that the challenge is in the software layer and making something truly seamless isn't viable yet for gaming.


main problem is it increases power, when power consumption is nvidia's main selling point

no time soon but modular gpu, base can occupy both pci slots with removable(upgradable) chips and ram modules. mix n match infinite possibilities


2 friends, both went to devry when that name meant something,(phoenix campus, late 70's) 
1 studied hardware and the other software. guess what the outcome was? 
1 makes big bucks and the other can barely hold a job


----------



## CarbonFire

pdasterly said:


> main problem is it increases power, when power consumption is nvidia's main selling point
> 
> no time soon but modular gpu, base can occupy both pci slots with removable(upgradable) chips and ram modules. mix n match infinite possibilities


Might as well fabric all the things at that point. Some super motherboard with CPU and GPU sockets connected with a fabric, then PCIe to the south bridge stuff like storage. You just buy 2 AIOs and have the motherboard doubled up with super VRM stages. Mmm I like that.


----------



## pdasterly

CarbonFire said:


> Might as well fabric all the things at that point. Some super motherboard with CPU and GPU sockets connected with a fabric, then PCIe to the south bridge stuff like storage. You just buy 2 AIOs and have the motherboard doubled up with super VRM stages. Mmm I like that.


i like how u think 
x570 is coming

want on-board m.2 nvme in raid-0


----------



## CarbonFire

pdasterly said:


> i like how u think
> x570 is coming
> 
> want on-board m.2 nvme in raid-0


One day... Isn't x570 the first AMD designed board since they brought it back in house? I heard they had some issues.


----------



## pdasterly

CarbonFire said:


> One day... Isn't x570 the first AMD designed board since they brought it back in house? I heard they had some issues.


in-house, Yes

i only require 2 or 3 on-board m.2 slots and built-in 10gb nic
Also asus bring back a formula board in itx package, ek full board block


----------



## CarbonFire

pdasterly said:


> in-house, Yes
> 
> 
> 
> i only require 2 or 3 on-board m.2 slots and built-in 10gb nic
> 
> Also asus bring back a formula board in itx package, ek full board block


If they could manage a decent VRM on itx, that would be cool

Sent from my G8343 using Tapatalk


----------



## tictoc

bigjdubb said:


> You're right. It probably doesn't make much sense to stick the 1080ti in there just for CUDA either. I have a 1070 and a few other more budget oriented Nvidia cards laying around that I could use instead. The few pieces of software I use that need CUDA don't really seem to take advantage of more powerful cards anyways.
> 
> Might make for some fun A-B testing though.


I'm not sure how Windows 10 handles things, but on Windows 7 running mixed GPUs, as long as the NVIDIA driver was installed first I had no issues. Right now I have a machine with a 980 and a 7990, and another machine with 2x Vega 64s, a Radeon VII, and a GTX 1070.


----------



## PriestOfSin

I've managed to get my VII stable at 1801 MHz @ 920 mV. Hotspot temp is way, way more under control now, and the fans are much more tolerable. I think I'm hitting the limit of the card though, since anything below 920 mV won't finish Superposition.

I suppose the next step is to start trying to crank the clockspeed at this voltage, and find my "sweet spot" in terms of MHz and mV?

Also does OCing the memory do much? I wouldn't think so, since the bandwidth is just so huge.


----------



## 2002dunx

Sorry for going off topic....

I have numerous X79 OC Force systems with four AMD and Nvidia GPUs for BOINC use, neither company has excluded dual use systems.

But there can be issues with physical placement and the order in which drivers are installed.

dunx

P.S. Next purchase will be a Radeon VII for DP GFlops on [email protected] !


----------



## BTViolence

CarbonFire said:


> If they could manage a decent VRM on itx, that would be cool
> 
> Sent from my G8343 using Tapatalk



I can't remember the name of the board but a manufacturer has the VRMs built upright on ITX so they have more real estate.


----------



## tictoc

BTViolence said:


> I can't remember the name of the board but a manufacturer has the VRMs built upright on ITX so they have more real estate.




That would be the ASUS Impact mini-ITX boards.


----------



## BTViolence

tictoc said:


> That would be the ASUS Impact mini-ITX boards.



I thought there was a Z390 variant that a manufacturer had made that offered the same thing but I might be thinking of the Impact series.


----------



## Offler

PriestOfSin said:


> I've managed to get my VII stable at 1081 MHz @ 920 mV. Hotspot temp is way, way more under control now, and the fans are much more tolerable. I think I'm hitting the limit of the card though, since anything below 920 mV won't finish Superposition.
> 
> I suppose the next step is to start trying to crank the clockspeed at this voltage, and find my "sweet spot" in terms of MHz and mV?
> 
> Also does OCing the memory do much? I wouldn't think so, since the bandwidth is just so huge.


I would re-test that using some real 3d game on high resolution.


Edit: @CarbonFire
These are "defaults", power set to minus 20, RPM set to maximum - rest is automatic.

Stress test settings:
MSI Kombustor - 1920x1080

Stress generation is Power Capped.
Ambient Temps: 21°C

IF temps on -20 settings even reach throttling temperatures in scenario above, the cooler would be inadequate. The goal should be to reach similar temperatures on Power +-0%.

This indicates that stock cooler is actually quite good, however it needs to be lapped and used with proper paste. This is fresh Arctic Silver 5, i applied it about an hour ago so it will need 2 more weeks to cure.


----------



## majestynl

PriestOfSin said:


> I've managed to get my VII stable at 1081 MHz @ 920 mV. Hotspot temp is way, way more under control now, and the fans are much more tolerable. I think I'm hitting the limit of the card though, since anything below 920 mV won't finish Superposition.
> 
> I suppose the next step is to start trying to crank the clockspeed at this voltage, and find my "sweet spot" in terms of MHz and mV?
> 
> Also does OCing the memory do much? I wouldn't think so, since the bandwidth is just so huge.


First of all i think you made a typo with 1080mhz? Probably you mean 1800mhz? And secondly 920mv is really low. I bet its not game stable. For gaming mostly you need to ad 20-40mv (game dependent).
Anyways...still good voltage


----------



## sygnus21

Somebody help me out here,

Running Wattman's "Auto Undervolt GPU" I got a hard crash - Power off type. Here's what happened...

So I was playing Dragon Age: Inquisition because I know the game pushes a GPU (it did my R9 Fury). Sure enough while gaming the RVII's fans started ramping up. Quit the game and give Auto Undervolt a try. Back to the game 10 minutes in hard crash. Here's something else... when the PC started the screen was a static noise. 

Anyway, what's a good starting point for undervolting? Don't want to replicate the above. Don't plan on using "auto" anymore. 

Thanks

System below...


----------



## 113802

sygnus21 said:


> Somebody help me out here,
> 
> Running Wattman's "Auto Undervolt GPU" I got a hard crash - Power off type. Here's what happened...
> 
> So I was playing Dragon Age: Inquisition because I know the game pushes a GPU (it did my R9 Fury). Sure enough while gaming the RVII's fans started ramping up. Quit the game and give Auto Undervolt a try. Back to the game 10 minutes in hard crash. Here's something else... when the PC started the screen was a static noise.
> 
> Anyway, what's a good starting point for undervolting? Don't want to replicate the above. Don't plan on using "auto" anymore.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> System below...


All silicon is different, start at stock 1135mV and start going down by 10mV. On driver 19.3.1 mine is stable at 1950Mhz/1200Mhz with 1070mV.


----------



## pdasterly

sygnus21 said:


> Somebody help me out here,
> 
> Running Wattman's "Auto Undervolt GPU" I got a hard crash - Power off type. Here's what happened...
> 
> So I was playing Dragon Age: Inquisition because I know the game pushes a GPU (it did my R9 Fury). Sure enough while gaming the RVII's fans started ramping up. Quit the game and give Auto Undervolt a try. Back to the game 10 minutes in hard crash. Here's something else... when the PC started the screen was a static noise.
> 
> Anyway, what's a good starting point for undervolting? Don't want to replicate the above. Don't plan on using "auto" anymore.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> System below...


auto feature doesnt quite work yet, mine crashes with any adjustment other than manual


----------



## thomasck

sygnus21 said:


> Somebody help me out here,
> 
> 
> 
> Running Wattman's "Auto Undervolt GPU" I got a hard crash - Power off type. Here's what happened...
> 
> 
> 
> So I was playing Dragon Age: Inquisition because I know the game pushes a GPU (it did my R9 Fury). Sure enough while gaming the RVII's fans started ramping up. Quit the game and give Auto Undervolt a try. Back to the game 10 minutes in hard crash. Here's something else... when the PC started the screen was a static noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what's a good starting point for undervolting? Don't want to replicate the above. Don't plan on using "auto" anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> System below...


Reset wattman settings, open valley benchmark windowed or any other you wish, and start decreasing voltage until you see glitches, then move the voltage bit up. Run some games, sometimes whatever you set in windowed mode doesn't mean will be fully stable in full screen. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## skline00

Once my Radeon VII is under a full waterblock, I'll start testing the OCing ability.

I appreciate all of the info being posted about it's capacity with the stock cooler.


----------



## Offler

Anyone has problem with RPM like this?

(6% and 3850rpm)...


----------



## pdasterly

come on EK, the wait is killing me


----------



## BTViolence

Offler said:


> Anyone has problem with RPM like this?
> 
> (6% and 3850rpm)...



Are you using Wattman or Afterburner? I don't have this issue with Wattman.


----------



## Offler

BTViolence said:


> Are you using Wattman or Afterburner? I don't have this issue with Wattman.


Wattman.


----------



## BTViolence

Offler said:


> Wattman.



Custom fan curve profile? If so, reset your profile and see if it does it again. Also, make sure you have any other fan control programs for your card closed.


----------



## CarbonFire

Offler said:


> I would re-test that using some real 3d game on high resolution.
> 
> 
> Edit: @CarbonFire
> These are "defaults", power set to minus 20, RPM set to maximum - rest is automatic.
> 
> Stress test settings:
> MSI Kombustor - 1920x1080
> 
> Stress generation is Power Capped.
> Ambient Temps: 21°C
> 
> IF temps on -20 settings even reach throttling temperatures in scenario above, the cooler would be inadequate. The goal should be to reach similar temperatures on Power +-0%.
> 
> This indicates that stock cooler is actually quite good, however it needs to be lapped and used with proper paste. This is fresh Arctic Silver 5, i applied it about an hour ago so it will need 2 more weeks to cure.


I would shy away from kombustor and furmark type tests that are more of a power virus than a realistic load. Firestrike stress test is great or a couple back to back runs of superposition?

It won't matter how well you lap the cooler, after 2 min on Firestrike Extreme stress testing it will be at 110C hotspot with a decent overclock and the card will thermally throttle for the rest of the test. The card was designed to run this way, like it or not. If you can get it stable enough to pass the FSE stress test, you will be fine for daily use and it will rarely hit over 100C in any games. With at least 3 cards now, with a properly lapped cooler, the settings end up around 2000-2100Mhz, 1150-1180mV, and 1200-1250Mhz using the reg mods with 99% power limit. This also depends on your tolerance for fan noise and the cooling in your case, but a fan speed around 60% to 70% seems fairly effective.


----------



## Offler

CarbonFire said:


> I would shy away from kombustor and furmark type tests that are more of a power virus than a realistic load. Firestrike stress test is great or a couple back to back runs of superposition?
> 
> It won't matter how well you lap the cooler, after 2 min on Firestrike Extreme stress testing it will be at 110C hotspot with a decent overclock and the card will thermally throttle for the rest of the test. The card was designed to run this way, like it or not. If you can get it stable enough to pass the FSE stress test, you will be fine for daily use and it will rarely hit over 100C in any games. With at least 3 cards now, with a properly lapped cooler, the settings end up around 2000-2100Mhz, 1150-1180mV, and 1200-1250Mhz using the reg mods with 99% power limit. This also depends on your tolerance for fan noise and the cooling in your case, but a fan speed around 60% to 70% seems fairly effective.


If configured properly it can be used for testing of sustained performance and powerconsumption - and thus heat generation.

For example - the graph from yesterday is no longer true as the paste cured a bit. Now it shows 62°C GPU 93°C. Tjunction.

The only important thing is that Tjunction has to stabilize well below 110°C where throttling kicks in.


----------



## 113802

delete - double post


----------



## 113802

skline00 said:


> Once my Radeon VII is under a full waterblock, I'll start testing the OCing ability.
> 
> I appreciate all of the info being posted about it's capacity with the stock cooler.


I was able to test the OCIng ability by setting the fan to 3850 RPM. The Core stays around 55C and the tjunction temps stay in the high 80s. This is without any modifications but with the fan at a unbearable level.


----------



## sygnus21

sygnus21 said:


> Somebody help me out here,
> 
> Running Wattman's "Auto Undervolt GPU" I got a hard crash - Power off type. Here's what happened...
> 
> So I was playing Dragon Age: Inquisition because I know the game pushes a GPU (it did my R9 Fury). Sure enough while gaming the RVII's fans started ramping up. Quit the game and give Auto Undervolt a try. Back to the game 10 minutes in hard crash. Here's something else... when the PC started the screen was a static noise.
> 
> Anyway, what's a good starting point for undervolting? Don't want to replicate the above. Don't plan on using "auto" anymore.
> 
> Thanks





pdasterly said:


> auto feature doesnt quite work yet, mine crashes with any adjustment other than manual


Thanks. I understand - go the manual route as suggested by WannaBeOCer. 

Thanks.


----------



## sygnus21

WannaBeOCer said:


> All silicon is different, start at stock 1135mV and start going down by 10mV. On driver 19.3.1 mine is stable at 1950Mhz/1200Mhz with 1070mV.


You on water or air? And are you saying at stock your starting voltage was 1135mV?

Mine seems to default at 1801Mhz, 1066mv with driver 19.3.1....


----------



## 113802

sygnus21 said:


> You on water or air? And are you saying at stock your starting voltage was 1135mV?
> 
> Mine seems to default at 1801Mhz, 1066mv with driver 19.3.1....


That's odd, mine is default at 1135mV at stock using 19.3.1. I'm currently on air until EK releases their GPU blocks. Guess I did lose the silicon lottery. Curious how the bios detects the default voltage for each card.


----------



## Newbie2009

WannaBeOCer said:


> That's odd, mine is default at 1135mV at stock using 19.3.1. I'm currently on air until EK releases their GPU blocks. Guess I did lose the silicon lottery. Curious how the bios detects the default voltage for each card.


Have EK confirmed blocks are coming?


----------



## bigjdubb

They have teased us with photos.

Anyone looking to pick up a slightly used RVII?


----------



## sygnus21

WannaBeOCer said:


> That's odd, mine is default at 1135mV at stock using 19.3.1. I'm currently on air until EK releases their GPU blocks. Guess I did lose the silicon lottery. Curious how the bios detects the default voltage for each card.


What's odd the voltage? I've double-checked and yeah, mine defaults to a lower voltage (1066) than yours. Here's GPU-Z's info on the card. BTW I got my card directly from AMD's store last week.


----------



## 113802

sygnus21 said:


> What's odd the voltage? I've double-checked and yeah, mine defaults to a lower voltage (1066) than yours. Here's GPU-Z's info on the card. BTW I got my card directly from AMD's store last week.


Do you mind exporting and uploading your bios? I also got mine from AMD's store February 18th.


----------



## PriestOfSin

majestynl said:


> First of all i think you made a typo with 1080mhz? Probably you mean 1800mhz? And secondly 920mv is really low. I bet its not game stable. For gaming mostly you need to ad 20-40mv (game dependent).
> Anyways...still good voltage





Offler said:


> I would re-test that using some real 3d game on high resolution.
> 
> 
> Edit: @CarbonFire
> These are "defaults", power set to minus 20, RPM set to maximum - rest is automatic.
> 
> Stress test settings:
> MSI Kombustor - 1920x1080
> 
> Stress generation is Power Capped.
> Ambient Temps: 21°C
> 
> IF temps on -20 settings even reach throttling temperatures in scenario above, the cooler would be inadequate. The goal should be to reach similar temperatures on Power +-0%.
> 
> This indicates that stock cooler is actually quite good, however it needs to be lapped and used with proper paste. This is fresh Arctic Silver 5, i applied it about an hour ago so it will need 2 more weeks to cure.


Yep, spoke too soon. Elite: Dangerous works fine at that voltage, but I threw on some Far Cry 5 and crashed after about 45 minutes. So far FC5 has not crashed at 932 mV.


----------



## sygnus21

WannaBeOCer said:


> Do you mind exporting and uploading your bios? I also got mine from AMD's store February 18th.


Yeah, if I can get some answers  - What's weird about my default undervolt default setting? That's it's so low? Did I hit the silicon lottery here? 

Thanks


----------



## 113802

sygnus21 said:


> Yeah, if I can get some answers /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif - What's weird about my default undervolt default setting? That's it's so low? Did I hit the silicon lottery here?
> 
> Thanks


No clue until you actually undervolt or try to overclock it. Mine is stable at 1060mV 1800Mhz when I undervolt from my default 1135mV. Anything under isnt stable but it runs stable at 1950Mhz @ 1070mV.


----------



## skline00

WannaBeOCer said:


> I was able to test the OCIng ability by setting the fan to 3850 RPM. The Core stays around 55C and the tjunction temps stay in the high 80s. This is without any modifications but with the fan at a unbearable level.


How did you set the fan speed so high?


----------



## 113802

skline00 said:


> WannaBeOCer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to test the OCIng ability by setting the fan to 3850 RPM. The Core stays around 55C and the tjunction temps stay in the high 80s. This is without any modifications but with the fan at a unbearable level.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you set the fan speed so high?
Click to expand...

Set the fan to manual and set the fan curve to 3850 RPM.


----------



## milan616

To the guys talking about the stock voltage, each chip is binned differently. You can check out this Google Docs sheet where people list their defaults. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Iim9e_ejX3nkgxLIZ3vLu1seQ1m0lDTKUhClJpAO-Gk/edit#gid=0


----------



## skline00

WannaBeOcer, thank you. I figured it out. WOW it keeps it cool. LOUD but cool.


----------



## 113802

milan616 said:


> To the guys talking about the stock voltage, each chip is binned differently. You can check out this Google Docs sheet where people list their defaults. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Iim9e_ejX3nkgxLIZ3vLu1seQ1m0lDTKUhClJpAO-Gk/edit#gid=0


Thanks, looking at that chart my Radeon VII seems pretty decent at it's 150Mhz overclock with a 65mV undervolt.


----------



## Offler

Hm. Ok. Fan speed in Wattman is broken. No obvious reason, but when temps or % goes too low, fans switch to max speed instead. No idea why.


----------



## battlenut

Got Mine ordered better late than never. been wanting a good AMD card, Currently awaiting the Phantom Gaming Radeon VII. No one will ship me a water block, so I am gonna put the raijintek Morpheus II on it. Should keep temps low enough. I will post here when I finally get everything in and installed and tested.


----------



## Jesaul

My washer mod of 3 screws x 1,2 mm washers has reduced junction temps by 8 °C.
Tested with UV 0.990 V and 1800 MHz 120% power.
3dmark gpu score has increased from 8592 to 8829


----------



## skline00

battlenut said:


> Got Mine ordered better late than never. been wanting a good AMD card, Currently awaiting the Phantom Gaming Radeon VII. No one will ship me a water block, so I am gonna put the raijintek Morpheus II on it. Should keep temps low enough. I will post here when I finally get everything in and installed and tested.


battlenut, I have the Phantom Gaming Radeon VII and I'm pleased with it. I ordered a Bykski water block for it from their USA site.

Will they not ship to Japan?


----------



## battlenut

skline00 said:


> battlenut, I have the Phantom Gaming Radeon VII and I'm pleased with it. I ordered a Bykski water block for it from their USA site.
> 
> Will they not ship to Japan?


They will not ship to my military address, I cant even get one from Hong Kong. Do you know Asroks' standard for RMA (ie. removing the cooler and what not.) Also I recently read somewhere that since the Hawaii cards have release they have used a 64mm bolt/screw pattern. can you confirm this? If this is true then this cooler will also work on this card https://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/ax4.html


----------



## skline00

battlenut, you have pm


----------



## MSIMAX

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/b049ld/radeon_vii_bykski_waterblock_installed/


----------



## 113802

MSIMAX said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/b049ld/radeon_vii_bykski_waterblock_installed/


Junction temp is higher than I expected with a block. I guess I'll have to wait to see Aqua Computer's block before making a purchase. Alphacool teased their block aswell. 

https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gp...s_their_eisblock_gpx_radeon_vii_water_block/1


----------



## GAN77

WannaBeOCer said:


> Junction temp is higher than I expected with a block. I guess I'll have to wait to see Aqua Computer's block before making a purchase. Alphacool teased their block aswell.
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gp...s_their_eisblock_gpx_radeon_vii_water_block/1


Very high coolant temperature - 38C, room - 22C. Delta chip water - 5C
I do not understand your doubts.


----------



## BTViolence

battlenut said:


> They will not ship to my military address, I cant even get one from Hong Kong. Do you know Asroks' standard for RMA (ie. removing the cooler and what not.) Also I recently read somewhere that since the Hawaii cards have release they have used a 64mm bolt/screw pattern. can you confirm this? If this is true then this cooler will also work on this card https://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/ax4.html



I can't speak for the Arctic, but, the Morpheus is probably the best aftermarket air cooler available and compatible if I was to put my money on any of them.


----------



## bigjdubb

I haven't taken mine apart to see if it fits because I think I am going to sell it but I can take a look at the morpheus brackets and the RVII to see if anything stands out as being a problem for fitment. I use the Prolimatech MK-26 on my 1080ti and it worked just as well as the waterblock I had on the 1080ti. It's a little bigger than the morpheus but I think the morpheus has more cooling fin surface area so it should do very well with 2-120mm fans.


----------



## Offler

On fan stuck on max RPM...

a) It starts before system boots.
b) GPU temp bas to be 38°C or less, and then it starts to run on full speed, regardless the driver indicates 6%
c) I reinstalled the driver, no change...
d) If the GPU temp goes above 58°C fan curve kicks and fans spin accordingly to it...

Any ideas?


----------



## 113802

GAN77 said:


> Very high coolant temperature - 38C, room - 22C. Delta chip water - 5C
> I do not understand your doubts.


Was expecting the water block to bring the junction temperature within 10 degrees higher than the core clock. My old Vega 64 dropped the hot spot temp from around 40C higher than my core down to 5 degrees higher than the core temperature. Then again the Vega 64 didn't have multiple sensors throughout the GPU core. Or maybe it has to due with the fact the Radeon VII package isn't flat but convex. I'll just wait for more block reviews before picking one up since I do plan on using the registry mod for some benching. Rather keep the junction temperature as low as possible when the card pulls 500w.


----------



## bigjdubb

That's an unusual problem you have there. What else could be controlling the fan speed besides the driver?


----------



## Offler

bigjdubb said:


> That's an unusual problem you have there. What else could be controlling the fan speed besides the driver?


I would expect that there are fan curves embedded in cards bios which should be used as a default. Its useful in case when PC crashes, and GPU is still hot after reboot.


----------



## 113802

Offler said:


> I would expect that there are fan curves embedded in cards bios which should be used as a default. Its useful in case when PC crashes, and GPU is still hot after reboot.


I had a ton of issues with the fan responding to Wattman in 19.2.3 but haven't had any issues with 19.3.1.

Edit: I suggest reporting it as a bug, it may be a compatibility issue with the specific board you're using.


----------



## Neoony

Offler said:


> On fan stuck on max RPM...
> 
> a) It starts before system boots.
> b) GPU temp bas to be 38°C or less, and then it starts to run on full speed, regardless the driver indicates 6%
> c) I reinstalled the driver, no change...
> d) If the GPU temp goes above 58°C fan curve kicks and fans spin accordingly to it...
> 
> Any ideas?


I guess this might be useless, as you say that it starts before the system boots.
But I had an issue of fans going full speed, after some of the newer AMD Drivers update. It would start around the time when Windows is loading to desktop.

I had some older version of Asus AIsuite and AMD Ryzen Master installed. I thought I fully had them disabled (installed but not active), but I guess some of it was still doing something.
I uninstalled both and the issue was gone.

Weird it only started happening after the AMD GPU driver update.
Last time I touched any of the 2 software was many months before I got RVII.

Also I think I had to cold boot the PC for the issue to disappear, and it would reappear when almost fully booted to windows.
I didnt notice if it actually reacted to different temps.


----------



## Offler

WannaBeOCer said:


> I had a ton of issues with the fan responding to Wattman in 19.2.3 but haven't had any issues with 19.3.1.
> 
> Edit: I suggest reporting it as a bug, it may be a compatibility issue with the specific board you're using.





Neoony said:


> I guess this might be useless, as you say that it starts before the system boots.
> But I had an issue of fans going full speed, after some of the newer AMD Drivers update. It would start around the time when Windows is loading to desktop.
> 
> I had some older version of Asus AIsuite and AMD Ryzen Master installed. I thought I fully had them disabled (installed but not active), but I guess some of it was still doing something.
> I uninstalled both and the issue was gone.
> 
> Weird it only started happening after the AMD GPU driver update.
> Last time I touched any of the 2 software was many months before I got RVII.
> 
> Also I think I had to cold boot the PC for the issue to disappear, and it would reappear when almost fully booted to windows.
> I didnt notice if it actually reacted to different temps.


I guess I will try older driver first. I dont have Ryzen Master installed. Even when i have windows 10 i am trying to keep system as lightweight as possible.


----------



## pdasterly

WannaBeOCer said:


> Was expecting the water block to bring the junction temperature within 10 degrees higher than the core clock. My old Vega 64 dropped the hot spot temp from around 40C higher than my core down to 5 degrees higher than the core temperature. Then again the Vega 64 didn't have multiple sensors throughout the GPU core. Or maybe it has to due with the fact the Radeon VII package isn't flat but convex. I'll just wait for more block reviews before picking one up since I do plan on using the registry mod for some benching. Rather keep the junction temperature as low as possible when the card pulls 500w.


fujipoly extreme


----------



## Baron Munchause

Finally after waiting for quite a bit on my Pre-order for the MSI Radeon VII on Amazon it finally shipped and will be in my hands this Friday. So pumped up.


----------



## Dayaks

WannaBeOCer said:


> bigjdubb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I'm just gonna have to get an X399 board and a Threadripper so that I have the lanes I need (insert sarcastic sad face here).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't notice a difference, x8 is fine
> 
> https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/2488-pci-e-3-x8-vs-x16-performance-impact-on-gpus
Click to expand...

For multiGPU it matters. I am 99% sure there are results showing a small difference with single GPU but I don’t have the time to look right now. Can be very game dependent. Personally I like to “do it right” and have a full 16x lanes for my high end cards.

So I got my Radeon VII installed today. I need to update the bios to V106 it sounds like. I do have a waterblock preordered. Anything else I need to do? I am used to bios/hard modding nVidia cards...


----------



## Zerotre

hi to all

alphacool has just released the radeon vii waterblock...


----------



## skline00

Zerotre said:


> hi to all
> 
> alphacool has just released the radeon vii waterblock...


Great news Zerotre. The more water blocks the better. Hopefully the interest in the Radeon VII will increase and benefit everyone who owns one.


----------



## pdasterly

Zerotre said:


> hi to all
> 
> alphacool has just released the radeon vii waterblock...


https://www.aquatuning.us/detail/index/sArticle/24452


----------



## Zerotre

Yes a nice news, hoping to see the ek one very soon.

For eu, you can buy alphacool directly from their website.

i've seen also that there is more availability of the card in eu shops, i'm monitoring the prices and it seems that they lowered a little bit, waiting some time and then i think i will replace my fury...


----------



## BTViolence

I thought I wanted to put this thing on water but I really don't care for running a "real" loop. I wonder if we will see an upgraded Morpheus for VII, I doubt it, I just want the most overkill quiet cooling I can get without running a 360 rad.


----------



## ilmazzo

BTViolence said:


> I thought I wanted to put this thing on water but I really don't care for running a "real" loop. I wonder if we will see an upgraded Morpheus for VII, I doubt it, I just want the most overkill quiet cooling I can get without running a 360 rad.


what about a aio mod? I'm thinking of a v64 air with a 140mm aio rad on used market (if a 140 rad aio was ever made, dunno but since I have a 140 rear fan extraction I would like to keep it) and passive cooling the vrms.....ghetto mod that could be more effective than air cooling without going full lc custom loop, at least for now....



Zerotre said:


> hi to all
> 
> alphacool has just released the radeon vii waterblock...


uacciuariuariuà lol


----------



## pdasterly

BTViolence said:


> I thought I wanted to put this thing on water but I really don't care for running a "real" loop. I wonder if we will see an upgraded Morpheus for VII, I doubt it, I just want the most overkill quiet cooling I can get without running a 360 rad.


https://www.ekwb.com/shop/aio/ek-mlc


----------



## bigjdubb

BTViolence said:


> I thought I wanted to put this thing on water but I really don't care for running a "real" loop. I wonder if we will see an upgraded Morpheus for VII, I doubt it, I just want the most overkill quiet cooling I can get without running a 360 rad.


Any particular reason why the Morpheus would need to be upgraded for the RVII?


----------



## Zerotre

ilmazzo said:


> what about a aio mod? I'm thinking of a v64 air with a 140mm aio rad on used market (if a 140 rad aio was ever made, dunno but since I have a 140 rear fan extraction I would like to keep it) and passive cooling the vrms.....ghetto mod that could be more effective than air cooling without going full lc custom loop, at least for now....
> 
> 
> 
> uacciuariuariuà lol


eila'


----------



## BTViolence

bigjdubb said:


> Any particular reason why the Morpheus would need to be upgraded for the RVII?



It doesn't _need _to be, but, if they made one with even more surface area I wouldn't complain about it. I only use the single PCI-E so it could take 5 entire PCI-E slots with fans and it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## BTViolence

ilmazzo said:


> what about a aio mod? I'm thinking of a v64 air with a 140mm aio rad on used market (if a 140 rad aio was ever made, dunno but since I have a 140 rear fan extraction I would like to keep it) and passive cooling the vrms.....ghetto mod that could be more effective than air cooling without going full lc custom loop, at least for now....
> 
> 
> 
> uacciuariuariuà lol



Well, I could go with a 280 rad AIO, and I have looked into it. I just would like a non-ghetto solution, lol. And, I'll be honest, an AIO mounted on a GPU just doesn't look very nice through the case window.


----------



## CarbonFire

BTViolence said:


> Well, I could go with a 280 rad AIO, and I have looked into it. I just would like a non-ghetto solution, lol. And, I'll be honest, an AIO mounted on a GPU just doesn't look very nice through the case window.


It isn't too hard to make it look fairly stock. This isn't a great pic, but here is a side by side from testing crossfire with a stock VII on top and the AIO card on the bottom. Also a V56 I did previously


----------



## bigjdubb

BTViolence said:


> It doesn't _need _to be, but, if they made one with even more surface area I wouldn't complain about it. I only use the single PCI-E so it could take 5 entire PCI-E slots with fans and it wouldn't bother me.


Roger. I thought I may have missed a piece of info about the Morpheus and the RVII.

I doubt it would really need to get any bigger, it's already bigger than any cooler you would get on a custom card. Combined with the fact that you can use 120mm fans that move a lot more air than 90mm fans (nearly double the fan area) and you end up with something very quiet that can dissipate a lot of heat.

I think I am keeping my RVII so I will try and fit the Morpheus to it this weekend but I don't have any pads to actually test it.


----------



## GAN77

bigjdubb said:


> I think I am keeping my RVII so I will try and fit the Morpheus to it this weekend but I don't have any pads to actually test it.


https://www.tomshw.de/2019/02/27/rt...aks-fuer-neueinsteiger-und-profis-igorslab/4/


----------



## bigjdubb

I wish EK would get with the program and make one that's black everywhere except for where the water is, instead of all clear or all black. It's a real PITA to put film over the plexi and cut out the water area.


----------



## pdasterly

new driver is out

19.3.2


----------



## KaRLiToS

I really love my Radeon VII. I don't know how it plays game, but it mines Ethash at 90mh/s


----------



## skline00

Karlitos, good to hear from you. I picked up a Radeon VII and game on it with a Ryzen 7-2700x rig in my sig below. Solid card.


----------



## pdasterly

bigjdubb said:


> I wish EK would get with the program and make one that's black everywhere except for where the water is, instead of all clear or all black. It's a real PITA to put film over the plexi and cut out the water area.


https://www.performance-pcs.com/ppcs-block-blindz-ek.html


----------



## 113802

bigjdubb said:


> I wish EK would get with the program and make one that's black everywhere except for where the water is, instead of all clear or all black. It's a real PITA to put film over the plexi and cut out the water area.


To me the Heatkiller IV, Aqua Computing and Phanteks blocks that only show the water flow hideous. I hope they offer the plexi+copper without RGB.


----------



## BTViolence

bigjdubb said:


> Roger. I thought I may have missed a piece of info about the Morpheus and the RVII.
> 
> I doubt it would really need to get any bigger, it's already bigger than any cooler you would get on a custom card. Combined with the fact that you can use 120mm fans that move a lot more air than 90mm fans (nearly double the fan area) and you end up with something very quiet that can dissipate a lot of heat.
> 
> I think I am keeping my RVII so I will try and fit the Morpheus to it this weekend but I don't have any pads to actually test it.



Most people are saying that using a thick paste with actually garner better results than the pad. I can't speak to the validity of it though.


----------



## BTViolence

I thought some folks might be interested in some benchmarks so here is The Division 2 benchmark with the high preset @ 4K with a stock VII and 8700k @ 4.7 GHZ. (Adrenalin 19.3.2)



This game is going to need some better optimization I'm thinking, the CPU spikes are a lot higher than I would have thought I would have seen at 4K.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA




----------



## bigjdubb

WannaBeOCer said:


> To me the Heatkiller IV, Aqua Computing and Phanteks blocks that only show the water flow hideous. I hope they offer the plexi+copper without RGB.


Well even their new "classic" series has RGB and it's supposed to be the cost cutting line so...


----------



## Offler

BTViolence said:


> I thought some folks might be interested in some benchmarks so here is The Division 2 benchmark with the high preset @ 4K with a stock VII and 8700k @ 4.7 GHZ. (Adrenalin 19.3.2)
> 
> 
> 
> This game is going to need some better optimization I'm thinking, the CPU spikes are a lot higher than I would have thought I would have seen at 4K.


Not sure if game of the driver, because since I installed Radeon VII, there are trouble with frame pacing...


----------



## 113802

bigjdubb said:


> Well even their new "classic" series has RGB and it's supposed to be the cost cutting line so...


They still offer a RTX 2080 plexi + copper without RGB so I'm hopefully that the Radeon VII also won't have RGB.

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-vector-rtx-2080-copper-plexi


----------



## BTViolence

Offler said:


> Not sure if game of the driver, because since I installed Radeon VII, there are trouble with frame pacing...



What does the frametime latency look like in ms for you? I don't have issues with it in other games, and it's been significantly lower frametimes than any other previous card I have owned (and I've owned 30 cards in the past).


----------



## Offler

BTViolence said:


> What does the frametime latency look like in ms for you? I don't have issues with it in other games, and it's been significantly lower frametimes than any other previous card I have owned (and I've owned 30 cards in the past).


I dont have any measurement tool for frame times...

So far I havent resolved the issue with fans on max speed...


----------



## pdasterly

BTViolence said:


> I thought some folks might be interested in some benchmarks so here is The Division 2 benchmark with the high preset @ 4K with a stock VII and 8700k @ 4.7 GHZ. (Adrenalin 19.3.2)
> 
> 
> 
> This game is going to need some better optimization I'm thinking, the CPU spikes are a lot higher than I would have thought I would have seen at 4K.


try newest driver and dx12


----------



## sygnus21

pdasterly said:


> try newest driver and dx12


What new drivers?

Anyway I was going to give Division 2 away being I don't online game but I think I'll hold onto it for game benching.


----------



## thomasck

BTViolence said:


> I thought some folks might be interested in some benchmarks so here is The Division 2 benchmark with the high preset @ 4K with a stock VII and 8700k @ 4.7 GHZ. (Adrenalin 19.3.2)
> 
> This game is going to need some better optimization I'm thinking, the CPU spikes are a lot higher than I would have thought I would have seen at 4K.


Here are some more, ultra preset 1440p, 1800X @ 3925Mhz and RVII Stock w/ UV 965mV

Old 19.3.1



Spoiler















New 19.3.2



Spoiler


----------



## 113802

thomasck said:


> Here are some more, ultra preset 1440p, 1800X @ 3925Mhz and RVII Stock w/ UV 965mV
> 
> Old 19.3.1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 19.3.2
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Here is my 6700k @ 4.2Ghz, 1440p, and RVII stock w/ UV 966mV 

19.3.2


----------



## thomasck

WannaBeOCer said:


> Here is my 6700k @ 4.2Ghz, 1440p, and RVII stock w/ UV 966mV
> 
> 19.3.2


Wow, that's a big fps difference!


----------



## 113802

thomasck said:


> WannaBeOCer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my 6700k @ 4.2Ghz, 1440p, and RVII stock w/ UV 966mV
> 
> 19.3.2
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a big fps difference!
Click to expand...

I noticed you dont have HBCC enabled. I gave give it 24gb. With HBCC enabled game allocates 15gb of VRAM. Curious if it's that or the Intel ring bus causing the large gap.

Edit: HBCC disabled, same performance but CPU usage went up to 69%, idk why I can't upload the photo.

Edit 2: Do you have DX12 enabled?


----------



## pdasterly

my monitor isn't capable of 2560x1440
all setting enabled and sliders on ultra


----------



## thomasck

WannaBeOCer said:


> I noticed you dont have HBCC enabled. I gave give it 24gb. With HBCC enabled game allocates 15gb of VRAM. Curious if it's that or the Intel ring bus causing the large gap.
> 
> Edit: HBCC disabled, same performance but CPU usage went up to 69%, idk why I can't upload the photo.
> 
> Edit 2: Do you have DX12 enabled?


HBCC off, I think it does not make sense as HBM2 is way faster than DDR4, why should I enable if the 16GB of the card is not totally used?

DX12 off.

Tomorrow I'll run again with DX12, but I expect even lower performance.


----------



## pdasterly

thomasck said:


> HBCC off, I think it does not make sense as HBM2 is way faster than DDR4, why should I enable if the 16GB of the card is not totally used?
> 
> DX12 off.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll run again with DX12, but I expect even lower performance.


dx12 is faster in this game on amd


----------



## thomasck

pdasterly said:


> dx12 is faster in this game on amd


Hum, perhaps I'll have some extra fps then! Tomorrow I'll benchmark again.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## 113802

thomasck said:


> HBCC off, I think it does not make sense as HBM2 is way faster than DDR4, why should I enable if the 16GB of the card is not totally used?
> 
> DX12 off.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll run again with DX12, but I expect even lower performance.


Ha yeah that's the reason, DX12 increases FPS up to 20 FPS.


----------



## Dasa

Cant test D2 myself as AMD is taking there sweat time activating my games.
(Congratulations on reserving Resident Evil™ 2! We will update your account and notify you as soon as the content key is available...)


----------



## skline00

BTViolence thank you for your Division2 scores.

I ran the Division2 benchmarks with my 2700x/Radeon VII rig at 4k on my Acer 430 monitor.
Here are the the DX11 and DX12 results

As you can see DX11 was 56fps and DX12 was 62fps


----------



## thomasck

WannaBeOCer said:


> Ha yeah that's the reason, DX12 increases FPS up to 20 FPS.


You were right! 

BF5 does seem to share same increase in performance when DX12 is enabled.



Spoiler


----------



## skline00

thomasck: Great score for 2560x1440! ULTRA! Wow


----------



## thomasck

skline00 said:


> thomasck: Great score for 2560x1440! ULTRA! Wow


Thanks mate, at least in that game I get a good score, as 3dmark makes amd cpus to crawl in they knees 

I haven't done anything different, cpu stills same daily oc, 3925. Let me crank some more oc to see how it scales.

Edit

CPU to 4ghz and GPU to 1950mhz increases score to 79XX. No worth the extra heat.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Great Performance on Ryzen + Vega (1&2)
My Vega XTX is performing extremely well 

==


----------



## Neoony

Dasa said:


> Cant test D2 myself as AMD is taking there sweat time activating my games.
> (Congratulations on reserving Resident Evil™️ 2! We will update your account and notify you as soon as the content key is available...)


Wow are they constantly short on stock with RE2?
I was also unable to get it in february. Had to go to reddit amd to get an answer why. AMD had issues with the supplier, so they didnt have any keys available. So I had to wait about 2-3 weeks to get it.
Funny thing, they responded immediately on reddit. But I also sent a support email, which they didnt answer until sometime after I already got it xD

Didnt have this issue with other 2 games.

Of course we are being sold on things they dont have yet xD


----------



## pdasterly

Neoony said:


> Wow are they constantly short on stock with RE2?
> I was also unable to get it in february. Had to go to reddit amd to get an answer why. AMD had issues with the supplier, so they didnt have any keys available. So I had to wait about 2-3 weeks to get it.
> Funny thing, they responded immediately on reddit. But I also sent a support email, which they didnt answer until sometime after I already got it xD
> 
> Didnt have this issue with other 2 games.
> 
> Of course we are being sold on things they dont have yet xD


they gave out so many, every product had free codes.
No issues with mine, RE, DMC5 and TD2 no problem


----------



## Neoony

Looks like other games on amdrewards are now starting to run into the same issue.
They had to make a pinned thread that they will remove any posts seeking help with amdrewards D:










https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/axpnrs/psa_amd_rewards_issues/


----------



## Offler

BTViolence said:


> What does the frametime latency look like in ms for you? I don't have issues with it in other games, and it's been significantly lower frametimes than any other previous card I have owned (and I've owned 30 cards in the past).


a) Are there any free tools to measeure frame times?
Now its not only KCD, but also Witcher 3... But ofcs before I was playing those on lower resolutions.

b) I resolved issue with fan.
I removed the card from PC, checked if connector wasnt loose (it wasnt), plugged it back and it was fixed...


----------



## KaRLiToS

skline00 said:


> Karlitos, good to hear from you. I picked up a Radeon VII and game on it with a Ryzen 7-2700x rig in my sig below. Solid card.


Hi man,


----------



## Dasa

Offler said:


> a) Are there any free tools to measeure frame times?
> Now its not only KCD, but also Witcher 3... But ofcs before I was playing those on lower resolutions.
> 
> b) I resolved issue with fan.
> I removed the card from PC, checked if connector wasnt loose (it wasnt), plugged it back and it was fixed...


MSI Afterburner can log the Frame times to a file.
Cant remember the program that would put that data inter a 99percentile figure but you can graph it in a spread sheet.

Nice to hear you got the fan sorted mine did some funny things where it would run the wrong speed for a while but one way or another it sorted itself out before to long.


----------



## pdasterly

i have issue with my card, if i overclock when i reset machine everything goes back to default?

friend me for some Division 2 co-op, same screen name


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

===
Benches in Games with Vega VII by IgorsLAB

===






===


----------



## skline00

Thank you Ne01 OnnA for the link to Igor's testing results for the EK block on the Radeon VII.

Unfortunately, I cannot understand Norwegian so I had to decifer what he was saying for the objective test results. I appears he was able to OC to 2,062 Mhz at @1.212v and had to core temp @40C.

From the bar graphs you can see that watercooling helped the Radeon VII to come closer or even slightly exceed a GTX2080 TI and exceed the GTX2080 but obviously if the 2080TI or even the GTX2080 was OCd they would pull ahead.

I leaped at a Bykski waterblock when it was announced so when I get it (likely mid April) and have a chance to put it through it's paces I'll post results.

I note Igor uses a heavily OCd 9900k. I use a 2700k under an EK EVO water block with PBO(power boost overclock) enabled.

I expect my results to be less than his due to the cpu and perhaps the make of waterblock but it will be fun to see my stock vs water cooled results.


----------



## LeonKennedy

New member to the Radeon VII club.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

skline00 said:


> Thank you Ne01 OnnA for the link to Igor's testing results for the EK block on the Radeon VII.
> 
> Unfortunately, I cannot understand Norwegian so I had to decifer what he was saying for the objective test results. I appears he was able to OC to 2,062 Mhz at @1.212v and had to core temp @40C.
> 
> From the bar graphs you can see that watercooling helped the Radeon VII to come closer or even slightly exceed a GTX2080 TI and exceed the GTX2080 but obviously if the 2080TI or even the GTX2080 was OCd they would pull ahead.
> 
> I leaped at a Bykski waterblock when it was announced so when I get it (likely mid April) and have a chance to put it through it's paces I'll post results.
> 
> I note Igor uses a heavily OCd 9900k. I use a 2700k under an EK EVO water block with PBO(power boost overclock) enabled.
> 
> I expect my results to be less than his due to the cpu and perhaps the make of waterblock but it will be fun to see my stock vs water cooled results.



There is also, How to for Vega VII with EKWB Vector WC Block:
He's German BTW 

Here ->


----------



## 113802

My Radeon VII boost spikes up to 2060Mhz randomly in Division 2 with my 1950Mhz overclock. I had to increase voltage to 1090mV for it to stay stable since this is the first game I've seen the game spike higher than the P8 frequency. So the Radeon VII does the same crap the Vega 64 does with the turbo. Wish there was a way to check the highest frequency it boost up to.


----------



## Dasa

Local metalwork shop only has a plasma cutter and said it would warp the metal trying to make a mount plate for my old EK GPU block, So they suggested I go to the nearest laser cutter 100k south and try there.

AMD came through with my division 2 key yesterday still waiting on the others.

[email protected] 4x8GB @3733c16

Used ultra preset at 2560x1440 but with vsync disabled so FPS could go over 100.
First is at my current 24\7 settings of 1038mV down from 1138mV with 1200mem
Second is at 1975 core 1138mV, +20% power, 100% Fan, 1200mem

Third is at 24\7 setting with detail beyond ultra preset but DoF, motion blur, vinaigrette disabled

Rerunning the test after alt tabbing seemed to do something weird where FPS dropped 20 points lower and GPU usage hovered around 80% until the game was restarted.


----------



## pmc25

Re: the seemingly immense variance in stock voltage and therefore OC potential ...

I strongly suspect that these will rapidly improve over the next few months, 7nm being so new, and this being the pipe cleaner product. Yes the same chip and same process were and are being used for the Instinct SKU, but numbers were much smaller - the process should get tuned much more quickly now with more chips being made and a larger sample size to draw data from for both AMD and TSMC.

I'd guess in 3 months, the top end we see now will be the new norm or baseline.


----------



## BTViolence

Dasa said:


> Local metalwork shop only has a plasma cutter and said it would warp the metal trying to make a mount plate for my old EK GPU block, So they suggested I go to the nearest laser cutter 100k south and try there.
> 
> AMD came through with my division 2 key yesterday still waiting on the others.
> 
> [email protected] 4x8GB @3733c16
> 
> Used ultra preset at 2560x1440 but with vsync disabled so FPS could go over 100.
> First is at my current 24\7 settings of 1038mV down from 1138mV with 1200mem
> Second is at 1975 core 1138mV, +20% power, 100% Fan, 1200mem
> 
> Third is at 24\7 setting with detail beyond ultra preset but DoF, motion blur, vinaigrette disabled
> 
> Rerunning the test after alt tabbing seemed to do something weird where FPS dropped 20 points lower and GPU usage hovered around 80% until the game was restarted.



I'll have to see what I can hit at 1440p, when I was in-game going between 1440p and 4K there was a substantial difference in framerate. Ultra isn't what I would consider playable at 4K.


----------



## pdasterly

BTViolence said:


> I'll have to see what I can hit at 1440p, when I was in-game going between 1440p and 4K there was a substantial difference in framerate. Ultra isn't what I would consider playable at 4K.


im somewhere in between, maybe 3k, 3440x1440 all settings at ultra, fps 75(freesync) but sometimes drops to low 60's. Everything smooth


----------



## BTViolence

pdasterly said:


> im somewhere in between, maybe 3k, 3440x1440 all settings at ultra, fps 75(freesync) but sometimes drops to low 60's. Everything smooth



Yeah, 3440x1440 is a a considerable less amount of pixels (about 60% of 4K) so the performance I was getting where it would dip into the 40's is on par with resolution scaling degrading performance. Optimally, you would turn down fog and some other stuff like in Assassin's Creed Odyssey because that's a big factor to the lower than desired performance. And, it's really not much of a visual quality difference.


Hardware unboxed did a good video on the optimization of the settings:


----------



## Offler

Ok, It seems I solved also the "stutter issue" I had.

If power limit is -20% loading of new objects may cause the stutter. Some observations:

a) Radeon VII seems to runs permanently on PCI-E 3.0
At least GPU-Z indicates like that. As was mentioned, VII is a cut down version of a server card which originally had capacity up to PCI-E 4.0. I would not be surprised that limiting it to PCI-E 3.0 on software level might come at "cost", that PCI-E slot does not downclock.

b) Effect above and loading of a new object rom CPU might trigger RAM to clock on max speed unexpectedly.
Because it hapenned during loading of new objects (a notorious issue on CryEngine) may probably cause temporarily to go above given power limit and the whole operation might be considerably postponed.

VII is a strange beast to be honest...
@BTViolence
Honestly it looks to me that unless game is properly optimized (Witcher 3) 4k is not possible on 60fps or performance loss.


----------



## Dasa

Offler said:


> Ok, It seems I solved also the "stutter issue" I had.
> 
> If power limit is -20% loading of new objects may cause the stutter.


I found dropping the power limit too low on my 1070 would make it stutter as well.


----------



## BTViolence

1440p is much better, 8700k @ 4.7 GHz, VII @ stock/auto undervolt with the Ultra preset and V-Sync off. @pdasterly 


@Offler What's the intention with the extreme underclocking?


----------



## pdasterly

BTViolence said:


> 1440p is much better, 8700k @ 4.7 GHz, VII @ stock/auto undervolt with the Ultra preset and V-Sync off. @pdasterly
> 
> 
> @Offler What's the intention with the extreme underclocking?


thats a big number.

my 4790k is showing its age


----------



## Offler

BTViolence said:


> @Offler What's the intention with the extreme underclocking?


I was testing whether the lapped stock cooler with Arctic Silver 5 thermalpaste will get better results as the original crooked cooler with carbon pad. So far I can tell that Arctic Silver 5 seems to be ideal thermalpaste for such configuration, and that lapping with "washermod" does have a positive impact. Point was to test the new cooler setup on different consumption in watts -20% was the baseline.

Funny thing is that clocks on -20% were about the same compared to +-0% setting, FPS were same as well. Most of time i hit other limit as my display is 4k @ 60Hz. For example Witcher 3 runs on 4k really well, slightly below 60FPS, but the rest is handled by Freesync and everything looks really smooth. And then I sometimes ran out, took a ride and the game was stutterring. Now its not anymore.

KCD is too heavy in terms of effects so it runs on 1440p, and mostly get frame capped at 60.


In the end FPS did not changed, thermals got significantly better on lower RPMs, but i am still tempted to mount a CPU AIO cooler...


----------



## skline00

Offler, can't tell you why but just intution. The Radeon VII reminds me of my R9-290 cards - stout but runs a little hot (they (had 2 in CF) ran hotter than the Rad VII does.

I had replaced a custom water cooled GTX1080 (EK block) with the Rad VII so I could have an ALL AMD rig. I own a Custom water cooled GTX1080TI rig(see below) and the price jump to the GTX 2080TI was too high. A GTX 2080 was also a possibility to replace the GTX1080 but when the Rad VII appeared, I decided it was what I wanted.

I have now ordered a Bykski fullblock (ships after 3-25-19) to put the Rad VII under water.

I remember when I put the R9-290s under water, they "came alive". 

Perhaps it's wishful thinking but I hope the Rad VII shows the same "liveliness". 

We shall see. Preliminary reports from those doing water cooling, Games Nexus and Igor's Labs seems to show promising results.


----------



## BTViolence

pdasterly said:


> thats a big number.
> 
> my 4790k is showing its age


Yeah, looks like it's a fairly demanding title for CPU and GPU. Every time a gun fires or there is some sort of effect the load spikes a good bit.


----------



## pdasterly

i know i been waiting for ek to release block but now i have to consider alphacool as well, i need to see some benchmarks so i can buy best block


----------



## pmc25

pdasterly said:


> i know i been waiting for ek to release block but now i have to consider alphacool as well, i need to see some benchmarks so i can buy best block


I wouldn't touch Alphacool after some of their shenanigans the last couple of years.

Usual hierarchy for GPU blocks is WaterCool Heatkiller at the top, the rest changing around depending on the design and GPU / loop in question. Phanteks have come very close with a couple of their new designs, AquaComputer have been in the past (though I think you're primarily paying for craftsmanship and aesthetics with their GPU blocks). EK are generally solid but not at the top of the heap for GPU blocks. Bykski GPU blocks are usually similar to EK in performance.

WaterCool have said they're working on a Radeon VII block at the moment. No word on Aquacomputer, Phanteks or Barrow for example.


----------



## bigjdubb

I haven't used a Bykski block but it seems like plenty of other people have, and with good luck. I've never really found a big difference between water blocks in the modern age of watercooling, I've used more cpu blocks (at least 10) than gpu blocks but I'm sure it's a similar story. For 2-3 degrees difference I just buy the cheapest one that has the looks I want, which mostly means the right color with the in\out ports arranged how I want them for the build.


----------



## thomasck

Hi all. I'm struggling to pass 1900MHz in TimeSpy. Perhaps cause I still using air cooling? From my point of view (which can be wrong) I should be able to run just fine around 105 in JT but anything above 1950MHz crashes around TJ 97C even if I bump the voltage a lot, which will generate more heat. Here are some numbers. Or I just got a very bad chip for OC, although for UV is pretty okay. 

I even thought that might be related to the PSU but the case is pulling around 500W from the wall in the maximum consumption scenario, and the PSU it is a RM850x, so it is enough. 










Specs,
Taichi x370
1800X @ 3925
16gb 3200
Rm850x


----------



## skline00

thomasck, what are the other specs of your computer rig?


----------



## thomasck

skline00 said:


> thomasck, what are the other specs of your computer rig?


I updated above skline00. Didn't realize that it would be important in this case.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## skline00

thomasck, nice rig. Plenty of power. First, did you update the video BIOS to V106? 

Shortly after the release of Radeon VII with v105, a video BIOS was released which helped OCing.

Second, do you have the latest drivers?


----------



## skline00

bigjdubb said:


> I haven't used a Bykski block but it seems like plenty of other people have, and with good luck. I've never really found a big difference between water blocks in the modern age of watercooling, I've used more cpu blocks (at least 10) than gpu blocks but I'm sure it's a similar story. For 2-3 degrees difference I just buy the cheapest one that has the looks I want, which mostly means the right color with the in\out ports arranged how I want them for the build.


 bigjdubb Bykski.US indicates shipping of the blocks after 3-25-2019.

I figure early April until I receive it. Once it's installed, I'll crank up the Rad VII to see what water cooling does.

Igor's Lab youtube uses an EK block (he must have been a tester for them). The results seem promising. His video is in German so I couldn't understand him but he posted charts that show a stable 2060 Mhz core clock.


----------



## thomasck

skline00 said:


> thomasck, nice rig. Plenty of power. First, did you update the video BIOS to V106?
> 
> 
> 
> Shortly after the release of Radeon VII with v105, a video BIOS was released which helped OCing.
> 
> 
> 
> Second, do you have the latest drivers?


Thanks. Plenty of power but I'll upgrade to zen 2 when available, there's no fun ocing in this 1800x.

Yes, latest bios and drivers. 

Perhaps is just a temperature issue? I'm really willing to put this card in water. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdasterly

skline00 said:


> bigjdubb Bykski.US indicates shipping of the blocks after 3-25-2019.
> 
> I figure early April until I receive it. Once it's installed, I'll crank up the Rad VII to see what water cooling does.
> 
> Igor's Lab youtube uses an EK block (he must have been a tester for them). The results seem promising. His video is in German so I couldn't understand him but he posted charts that show a stable 2060 Mhz core clock.


primochill has them now


----------



## pmc25

Stable 2600Mhz core? Where was that?


----------



## ilmazzo

2060 not 2600


----------



## pdasterly

ilmazzo said:


> 2060 not 2600


that avatar matches quote lmao


----------



## skline00

pdasterly said:


> primochill has them now


Except if you go on the primochill website it shows estimated shipment 3-25-2019. AND my receipt for Bykski.US links to the Primochill site so I think even though they say "in stock" they aren't going to be shipped till after 3-25-2019.

Hope it comes sooner.


----------



## pdasterly

new driver available
19.3.3


----------



## untouchable247

Got my radeon vii very recently and applied a few minor changes in wattman for frequency/voltage: 1901 mhz, 1040mv.

then ran apex legends for a while (runs super smooth compared to 1070ti) and wattman measured for peak: gpu 2077 mhz, memory 1112 mhz, temp 68 °C, 2933 rmp, junction temp 103 °C.

so how could it peak at 2077? are the values wattman shows correct?


didn't have time yet to read about radeon vii / vega overclocking, sorry.


----------



## skline00

pdasterly said:


> new driver available
> 19.3.3


I installed it and did not notice any difference in my firestrike score other than it is not yet recognized a a valid driver.


----------



## Neoony

untouchable247 said:


> Got my radeon vii very recently and applied a few minor changes in wattman for frequency/voltage: 1901 mhz, 1040mv.
> 
> then ran apex legends for a while (runs super smooth compared to 1070ti) and wattman measured for peak: gpu 2077 mhz, memory 1112 mhz, temp 68 °C, 2933 rmp, junction temp 103 °C.
> 
> so how could it peak at 2077? are the values wattman shows correct?
> 
> 
> didn't have time yet to read about radeon vii / vega overclocking, sorry.


Known issues:
Performance metrics overlay and Radeon WattMan gauges may experience inaccurate fluctuating readings on AMD Radeon VII.

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-3-3

You might want to try latest beta of HWiNFO. It seems more accurate.
https://www.fosshub.com/HWiNFO.html?dwl=hwi_603_3710.zip


----------



## Gregix

^^

Just installed it. Now testing.

So. I have morpheus bought together and I think is must have now, it's just too noisy for me, or wife. I wondering if cooling from my 1080 gaming x could fit, but don't wanna risk, maybe I sold it later...max hotspot temp was 103 so far, with some 1090mV undervolt, with morpheus will be better. Gtg to work.


----------



## 113802

Neoony said:


> untouchable247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my radeon vii very recently and applied a few minor changes in wattman for frequency/voltage: 1901 mhz, 1040mv.
> 
> then ran apex legends for a while (runs super smooth compared to 1070ti) and wattman measured for peak: gpu 2077 mhz, memory 1112 mhz, temp 68 °C, 2933 rmp, junction temp 103 °C.
> 
> so how could it peak at 2077? are the values wattman shows correct?
> 
> 
> didn't have time yet to read about radeon vii / vega overclocking, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Known issues:
> Performance metrics overlay and Radeon WattMan gauges may experience inaccurate fluctuating readings on AMD Radeon VII.
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-3-3
> 
> You might want to try latest beta of HWiNFO. It seems more accurate.
> https://www.fosshub.com/HWiNFO.html?dwl=hwi_603_3710.zip
Click to expand...

Vega 64 did the same thing when undervolting. My 1070mV spikes up to 2060Mhz in Division 2 and crashes. I had to increase it to 1090mV and the spikes are down to 2030Mhz.


----------



## bigjdubb

Any of you folks know anything about variable refresh rates on tv's? I have been trying to come up with a good use for my Radeon VII and I think I want to build a living room gaming computer, something I can play controller based games on. It would be awesome if there was some freesync capable TV's since it doesn't have to be display port. Those Nvidia g-sync tv's are going to be stupid expensive, not going to spend that sort of money on something I will use once or twice a week.


----------



## jupe69

bigjdubb said:


> Any of you folks know anything about variable refresh rates on tv's? I have been trying to come up with a good use for my Radeon VII and I think I want to build a living room gaming computer, something I can play controller based games on. It would be awesome if there was some freesync capable TV's since it doesn't have to be display port. Those Nvidia g-sync tv's are going to be stupid expensive, not going to spend that sort of money on something I will use once or twice a week.


some tvs got freesync through firmware update.

example: https://www.samsung.com/us/support/answer/ANS00079940/


----------



## untouchable247

WannaBeOCer said:


> Vega 64 did the same thing when undervolting. My 1070mV spikes up to 2060Mhz in Division 2 and crashes. I had to increase it to 1090mV and the spikes are down to 2030Mhz.


Just tried Division 2, 2000 Mhz with 1025mV. No crashes but it gets warm!


----------



## pdasterly

cant stop playing jurassic park evolution


----------



## 113802

untouchable247 said:


> Just tried Division 2, 2000 Mhz with 1025mV. No crashes but it gets warm!


Seems like someone has a golden chip! Are you going to put it under water?


----------



## pdasterly

WannaBeOCer said:


> Seems like someone has a golden chip! Are you going to put it under water?


how do find if i have golden chip, i plan water block regardless


----------



## 113802

pdasterly said:


> how do find if i have golden chip, i plan water block regardless


Keep your cards junction temp under 80c and see if you can run 2Ghz+ at a low voltage. My card can only run at 1950Mhz @ 1090mV anything higher just crashes.


----------



## bigjdubb

jupe69 said:


> some tvs got freesync through firmware update.
> 
> example: https://www.samsung.com/us/support/answer/ANS00079940/


That's better than LG, they are only doing it with OLEDs. It's still more than I would want to spend on a TV that's only going to be turned on a few times a week. Seems like it would be great to have VRR over HDMI, but the reality is that TV makers are going to segment out the feature to high end products anyways.


----------



## stewlzbang

I just got my Radeon 7 in Aus, im pretty happy with it though ive only had around 3-4 hours playing around with it last night.
On driver 19.3.2 i had a stock voltage of 1071mV which i think is about mid range (though ill find the google doc and check)
Compared to my vega 56 with 64 bios and morpheus 2 it runs on a much lower voltage, clocks up to 1800 with peaks to almost 1900
and a comparable power draw but it does seem to bounce around a lot in division 2 (maybe due to cpu load @ 1080p 2600x).

I do have a couple questions for the smart guys in the thread, how can you check if i have the latest uefi vbios?
and is there something specific i need to do to crank the memory frequency up to 1200 without artifacts? i was running timespy 
with a conservative 1006mV @1800 at default fan profile and was getting speckles and flashes after 15-20 seconds is it just a matter
of running a higher fan speed? or is the low 0.85 memory voltage causing the artifacts??

Appreciate any replies and ill report back with more results soon


----------



## thomasck

stewlzbang said:


> I just got my Radeon 7 in Aus, im pretty happy with it though ive only had around 3-4 hours playing around with it last night.
> 
> On driver 19.3.2 i had a stock voltage of 1071mV which i think is about mid range (though ill find the google doc and check)
> 
> Compared to my vega 56 with 64 bios and morpheus 2 it runs on a much lower voltage, clocks up to 1800 with peaks to almost 1900
> 
> and a comparable power draw but it does seem to bounce around a lot in division 2 (maybe due to cpu load @ 1080p 2600x).
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a couple questions for the smart guys in the thread, how can you check if i have the latest uefi vbios?
> 
> and is there something specific i need to do to crank the memory frequency up to 1200 without artifacts? i was running timespy
> 
> with a conservative 1006mV @1800 at default fan profile and was getting speckles and flashes after 15-20 seconds is it just a matter
> 
> of running a higher fan speed? or is the low 0.85 memory voltage causing the artifacts??
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate any replies and ill report back with more results soon


Use gpuz to check bios/uefi. 
Hbm2 overclock does not give you a great bump in the score, but that might be happening cause lacking of voltage or high temperature. Crank your fans to 85%+ and check if it happens again. If so, up the voltage then. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdasterly

WannaBeOCer said:


> Keep your cards junction temp under 80c and see if you can run 2Ghz+ at a low voltage. My card can only run at 1950Mhz @ 1090mV anything higher just crashes.


do i set fans to max?


----------



## skline00

pdasterly said:


> do i set fans to max?


Go into Wattman software and under fans (about half way down) toggle off the auto and manually set them. They can go up to @3800 rpm LOUD.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

stewlzbang said:


> I just got my Radeon 7 in Aus, im pretty happy with it though ive only had around 3-4 hours playing around with it last night.
> On driver 19.3.2 i had a stock voltage of 1071mV which i think is about mid range (though ill find the google doc and check)
> Compared to my vega 56 with 64 bios and morpheus 2 it runs on a much lower voltage, clocks up to 1800 with peaks to almost 1900
> and a comparable power draw but it does seem to bounce around a lot in division 2 (maybe due to cpu load @ 1080p 2600x).
> 
> I do have a couple questions for the smart guys in the thread, how can you check if i have the latest uefi vbios?
> and is there something specific i need to do to crank the memory frequency up to 1200 without artifacts? i was running timespy
> with a conservative 1006mV @1800 at default fan profile and was getting speckles and flashes after 15-20 seconds is it just a matter
> of running a higher fan speed? or is the low 0.85 memory voltage causing the artifacts??
> 
> Appreciate any replies and ill report back with more results soon


If you run the performance monitor while letting timespy roll look at the core temperature. Typically if it is at 70C or higher you are closing in or exceeding the 110C junction temperature cutoff. Which would mean you need to adjust your fan curve. High temperatures are likely causing your artifacting. Also, if you leave adrenaline open in the background you'll have a histogram log to look at what your frequency and temperature are doing over time.

I run my fan all out once the gpu hits 65C. Because of my case design I don't really hear it so that is a non-issue to me. I'm running a daily clock of 1950/1200 @ 1039mv.


----------



## 113802

Pre-ordered my EK Vector water block. Ships April 1st.


----------



## BTViolence

WannaBeOCer said:


> Pre-ordered my EK Vector water block. Ships April 1st.



https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-vector-radeon-vii-rgb-nickel-plexi


For all that are wondering, it's up for pre-order on their site. It's by far the best looking block to be released for VII.


----------



## pdasterly

skline00 said:


> Go into Wattman software and under fans (about half way down) toggle off the auto and manually set them. They can go up to @3800 rpm LOUD.


too hot and too loud, at least it doesnt crash
2000mhz @ 1100mV


----------



## MSIMAX

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-vector-radeon-vii-rgb-nickel-plexi


----------



## untouchable247

WannaBeOCer said:


> Seems like someone has a golden chip! Are you going to put it under water?


Not planned at this point.

Started running it at 950mV @stock clock last night, keeps junction temp below 95°C at all times for me with the standard fan profile.

Can't even hear the card. (okay, my case fans aren't exactly silent under load...)


Tried 940mV but that's when artifacts pop up. Even tried 930mV for the lols and it runs unigine heaven but stops sendings signals to my monitor randomly and crashes after a while. So that's too low for sure!


----------



## pdasterly

https://www.ekwb.com/news/ek-vector-series-water-blocks-for-amd-radeon-vii-graphics-cards/

blind purchase, bought acetal non-rgb + acetal backplate, $200 shipped


----------



## untouchable247

pdasterly said:


> too hot and too loud, at least it doesnt crash
> 2000mhz @ 1100mV


1100mV is your default? Mine's 1059mV.


----------



## skline00

pdasterly said:


> https://www.ekwb.com/news/ek-vector-series-water-blocks-for-amd-radeon-vii-graphics-cards/
> 
> blind purchase, bought acetal non-rgb + acetal backplate, $200 shipped


 Sounds nice!

I opted for the Bykski block. They are supposed to start shipping after 3-25-19.

Igor's Lab does a YouTube video of the EK block. Looks VERY nice.


----------



## BlackFox1337

Pre-ordered the EK nickel plated version. Says it will be here on March 29th. I have a vertical PCI-E adapter, so no need for the back plate. Can't wait to see what i can do with my card. Stock voltage is 1118mv, but hoping to hit 2100+ stable under H2O.


----------



## flowfaster

Does anyone else have constant crashing in the Division 2? Even at default my card will crash after 5-10 minutes. I can not even finish a main mission because of the crashing.

I'll try switching the gfx card to my main gaming rig (9900K) this weekend to see if its the card, game or drivers.


----------



## 113802

BlackFox1337 said:


> Pre-ordered the EK nickel plated version. Says it will be here on March 29th. I have a vertical PCI-E adapter, so no need for the back plate. Can't wait to see what i can do with my card. Stock voltage is 1118mv, but hoping to hit 2100+ stable under H2O.


Unless it can run at 2100Mhz @ 1070mV or below it's going to power throttled unless you use the registry mods to use up to 400w. @ 1080mV and up Radeon VII hits 300w often and throttles the core clock.


----------



## pdasterly

BlackFox1337 said:


> Pre-ordered the EK nickel plated version. Says it will be here on March 29th. I have a vertical PCI-E adapter, so no need for the back plate. Can't wait to see what i can do with my card. Stock voltage is 1118mv, but hoping to hit 2100+ stable under H2O.


did they release manual, right of the back i want to replace thermal pads with fijupoly


----------



## pdasterly




----------



## stewlzbang

RaptormanUSMC said:


> If you run the performance monitor while letting timespy roll look at the core temperature. Typically if it is at 70C or higher you are closing in or exceeding the 110C junction temperature cutoff. Which would mean you need to adjust your fan curve. High temperatures are likely causing your artifacting. Also, if you leave adrenaline open in the background you'll have a histogram log to look at what your frequency and temperature are doing over time.
> 
> I run my fan all out once the gpu hits 65C. Because of my case design I don't really hear it so that is a non-issue to me. I'm running a daily clock of 1950/1200 @ 1039mv.


Im having a gut feeling my hbm isnt getting the best contact or its some heat related issue with my memory. I've run default clocks, voltage and powerlimit in timespy demo with just a raised hbm clock to 1200 and 3000rpm fan curve, The gpu averaged around 1770-1790Mhz with a 60C temp and hbm sat at 1200Mhz and maxed at 59C, hotspot didnt go over 84C during the demo but i was already seeing green and red flashes near the end. However if i run the same setting with hbm at 1150Mhz i can pass easily with no artifacts, hotspot max at 90C and a 9000 graphics (default everything around 8890.)
Ive noticed the hmb clock seems to fluctuate more at 1200 and it pretty solid on 1150. Kinda bummed i seem to be the only radeon 7 that cant sustain 1200


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

stewlzbang said:


> RaptormanUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you run the performance monitor while letting timespy roll look at the core temperature. Typically if it is at 70C or higher you are closing in or exceeding the 110C junction temperature cutoff. Which would mean you need to adjust your fan curve. High temperatures are likely causing your artifacting. Also, if you leave adrenaline open in the background you'll have a histogram log to look at what your frequency and temperature are doing over time.
> 
> I run my fan all out once the gpu hits 65C. Because of my case design I don't really hear it so that is a non-issue to me. I'm running a daily clock of 1950/1200 @ 1039mv.
> 
> 
> 
> Im having a gut feeling my hbm isnt getting the best contact or its some heat related issue with my memory. I've run default clocks, voltage and powerlimit in timespy demo with just a raised hbm clock to 1200 and 3000rpm fan curve, The gpu averaged around 1770-1790Mhz with a 60C temp and hbm sat at 1200Mhz and maxed at 59C, hotspot didnt go over 84C during the demo but i was already seeing green and red flashes near the end. However if i run the same setting with hbm at 1150Mhz i can pass easily with no artifacts, hotspot max at 90C and a 9000 graphics (default everything around 8890.)
> Ive noticed the hmb clock seems to fluctuate more at 1200 and it pretty solid on 1150. Kinda bummed i seem to be the only radeon 7 that cant sustain 1200
Click to expand...

I've seen a few others who can't. Looks like some sanding is in your future if you want to fix it.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

flowfaster said:


> Does anyone else have constant crashing in the Division 2? Even at default my card will crash after 5-10 minutes. I can not even finish a main mission because of the crashing.
> 
> I'll try switching the gfx card to my main gaming rig (9900K) this weekend to see if its the card, game or drivers.


I was playing with my ram and bad ram settings cause this to happen to me. Make sure your ram are actually stable. Division 2 seems to use a lot of it and exacerbate ram instability.


----------



## stewlzbang

@RaptormanUSMC

Yeh i was definatly going to sand the cooler anyways, but the more i look at my case i miss my 4 slot morpheus vega so im looking in to doing the swap. I want to try my best to use the stock vrm cooling plate from the radeon 7 like i did with my vega 56, just depends on when i decide to sit down and pull both cards apart! Just ran a 13,896 in Firestrike Extreme at 1801Mhz and 1V 1150Mhz so i know the chip has some decent headroom to play.


----------



## skline00

Just got a notice from Bykski that my water block shipped from Boise, Idaho!

Should be here early next week. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## pdasterly

skline00 said:


> Just got a notice from Bykski that my water block shipped from Boise, Idaho!
> 
> Should be here early next week. I'll keep you all posted.


sweet


----------



## skline00

pdasterly, thanks. I had already ordered and received Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut so I should be good to go on thermal paste.

I think EK uses a type of Thermal Grizzly TP with it's kit but since I have never used a Bykski block I decided to buy the paste separately. Besides I need more TP so I ordered 2 pouches of the TG Kryonaut.

I'll try to remember to take pictures of the Bykski block before I install it and post them.

Later.


----------



## pdasterly

skline00 said:


> pdasterly, thanks. I had already ordered and received Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut so I should be good to go on thermal paste.
> 
> I think EK uses a type of Thermal Grizzly TP with it's kit but since I have never used a Bykski block I decided to buy the paste separately. Besides I need more TP so I ordered 2 pouches of the TG Kryonaut.
> 
> I'll try to remember to take pictures of the Bykski block before I install it and post them.
> 
> Later.


anticipating my block, should i do Conductonaut

ek needs to post up the manual


----------



## sygnus21

Out of curiosity, does anyone know what the latest BIOS for the RVII is? Version Number?

Thanks.


----------



## pdasterly

sygnus21 said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone know what the latest BIOS for the RVII is? Version Number?
> 
> Thanks.


https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...&version=&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=


----------



## skline00

pdasterly it is version 106, but your link has the download for each maker's card.


----------



## flowfaster

So I pulled the card out to switch it into my other rig when I thought to myself, why not check the screw tension. It turns out that 2 of the 4 screws were pretty loose. I'm talking a half to 3/4 turn until the screw was wrist tight. 1 of the remaining 2 screws took a 1/4 to half turn and the last one was tight out of the box. Initial 2-3 hours of testing shows I am down over 10c! I suggest you all give it a shot!

Forgot to mention that I put the card back in the same case and put the side panel back on. It was under the sane conditions.


----------



## sygnus21

pdasterly said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...&version=&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=


Thanks.


----------



## sygnus21

pdasterly said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...&version=&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=


Thanks. Looks like my card shipped with the latest version.

Thanks.


----------



## skline00

Good news sygnus21. How do you like the Radeon VII?

It should really perform well with your 9900k!


----------



## Hwgeek

So Stock issues fixed? I see all VII in stock on newegg+ Discoun't started~ $679 for PowerColor Radeon VII!
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131743


----------



## pmc25

Dropped below €699 (including 20% tax) in Germany, too.

I suspect the price will drop relatively quickly now, as AMD seem to have decided to make it a relatively widely available card (contrary to initial information) and the early adopter tax is over.

IMO it'll be around the $640-650 mark in the US, and ~€630 mark in about a month.


----------



## 113802

Hwgeek said:


> So Stock issues fixed? I see all VII in stock on newegg+ Discoun't started~ $679 for PowerColor Radeon VII!
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131743


Card runs fine except for it being obnoxiously loud. If you aren't going to water cool I suggest waiting for an AIB card.


----------



## skline00

Well, my Bykski waterblock came today and my Rad VII is "officially" underwater.

WOW what a difference. I'm typing this on my 5960x/1080TI rig as I have the 2700x/Rad VII rig running the render test with the Bykski waterblock.

Here is the data at stock settings (Wattman at manual)

I have been running the Render test for @15 minutes.
These are max readings

GPU clock 1803 Mhz
Mem Clock 1015 Mhz
UVD clock 33 Mhz
VCE clock 33Mhz
GPU Temp 42C
GPU Temp(hotspot)56C
Mem Temp 45C
GPU VRM Temp 44C
SOC VRM Temp 40C
Mem1 VRM temp 41c
Mem2 VRM temp 42C
GPU load 100%
Mem Controller load 25%
Mem Used Dedicated 634MB
Mem Used Dynamic 131MB
GPU only Power Draw 206W
GPU Voltage 1.1V
Mem Voltage .850V

To say I'm thrilled is an understatement.

Now on to some overclocking. I'll post data later.

The Bykski block is nice but simple. They included thermal paste and pad but I used Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut for the GPU/HBM2 module.

The instructions were in Chinese so that was a challenge but I figured it out. 

More later.


----------



## MSIMAX

skline00 said:


> Well, my Bykski waterblock came today and my Rad VII is "officially" underwater.
> 
> WOW what a difference. I'm typing this on my 5960x/1080TI rig as I have the 2700x/Rad VII rig running the render test with the Bykski wtareblock.
> 
> Here is the data at stock settings (Wattman at manual)
> 
> I have been running the Render test for @15 minutes.
> These are max readings
> 
> GPU clock 1803 Mhz
> Mem Clock 1015 Mhz
> UVD clock 33 Mhz
> VCE clock 33Mhz
> GPU Temp 42C
> GPU Temp(hotspot)56C
> Mem Temp 45C
> GPU VRM Temp 44C
> SOC VRM Temp 40C
> Mem1 VRM temp 41c
> Mem2 VRM temp 42C
> GPU load 100%
> Mem Controller load 25%
> Mem Used Dedicated 634MB
> Mem Used Dynamic 131MB
> GPU only Power Draw 206W
> GPU Voltage 1.1V
> Mem Voltage .850V
> 
> To say I'm thrilled is an understatement.
> 
> Now on to some overclocking. I'll post data later.
> 
> The Bykski block is nice but simple. They included thermal paste and pad but I used Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut for the GPU/HBM2 module.
> 
> The instructions were in Chinese so that was a challenge but I figured it out.
> 
> More later.


nice hotspot delta.
I think im going to wait and see how all blocks perform dont wanna kick myself later


----------



## skline00

sure, I understand about waiting. I suspect that the EK and Alphacool cards might be a few degrees cooler, but my oh my does this card perform well under water.


----------



## pdasterly

excellent


skline00 said:


> Well, my Bykski waterblock came today and my Rad VII is "officially" underwater.
> 
> WOW what a difference. I'm typing this on my 5960x/1080TI rig as I have the 2700x/Rad VII rig running the render test with the Bykski wtareblock.
> 
> Here is the data at stock settings (Wattman at manual)
> 
> I have been running the Render test for @15 minutes.
> These are max readings
> 
> GPU clock 1803 Mhz
> Mem Clock 1015 Mhz
> UVD clock 33 Mhz
> VCE clock 33Mhz
> GPU Temp 42C
> GPU Temp(hotspot)56C
> Mem Temp 45C
> GPU VRM Temp 44C
> SOC VRM Temp 40C
> Mem1 VRM temp 41c
> Mem2 VRM temp 42C
> GPU load 100%
> Mem Controller load 25%
> Mem Used Dedicated 634MB
> Mem Used Dynamic 131MB
> GPU only Power Draw 206W
> GPU Voltage 1.1V
> Mem Voltage .850V
> 
> To say I'm thrilled is an understatement.
> 
> Now on to some overclocking. I'll post data later.
> 
> The Bykski block is nice but simple. They included thermal paste and pad but I used Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut for the GPU/HBM2 module.
> 
> The instructions were in Chinese so that was a challenge but I figured it out.
> 
> More later.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dam I want to get this card now but I am done with Water-Cooling Loops.


----------



## skline00

ZealotKiller, I understand your frustrations with cooling loops but they really help the Rad VII.


----------



## pdasterly

ZealotKi11er said:


> Dam I want to get this card now but I am done with Water-Cooling Loops.


why, loops are easy its just the price initially. My only gripe is the gpu which i always upgrade


----------



## pmc25

skline00 said:


> sure, I understand about waiting. I suspect that the EK and Alphacool cards might be a few degrees cooler, but my oh my does this card perform well under water.


I doubt they'll be significantly better. WaterCool's Heatkiller block probably will though, on past form.


----------



## Diffident

Has anyone used an EK Vector style block?










Is that unnecessary white section on the end of the block removable? That section would interfere with the tube I have feeding my reservoir. I have less than a 1/4 inch between the end of my card and the tube.


----------



## pdasterly

pmc25 said:


> I doubt they'll be significantly better. WaterCool's Heatkiller block probably will though, on past form.


from past blocks heatkiller usually perform the best but they are last to market and then hard to get


----------



## pdasterly

Diffident said:


> Has anyone used an EK Vector style block?
> 
> View attachment 261498
> 
> 
> 
> Is that unnecessary white section on the end of the block removable? That section would interfere with the tube I have feeding my reservoir. I have less than a 1/4 inch between the end of my card and the tube.


just released, if you ordered first batch then you should receive 28-29th or march, i cheaped out on shipping so i shud get mine 3rd of april


----------



## ZealotKi11er

pdasterly said:


> why, loops are easy its just the price initially. My only gripe is the gpu which i always upgrade


I have been water cooling since my HD 6990. Problem is ever since I got Nvidia I have been using AIO which allowed me to downsize the case. Also, a lot of my water cooling gear is "outdated" now. I upgrade a lot. I mean a lot and I have too many GPU and can never be happy with one. Right now I got 1080 Ti, Vega FE WC, Vega 64 WC, Vega 64, Fury X.


----------



## pmc25

pdasterly said:


> from past blocks heatkiller usually perform the best but they are last to market and then hard to get


Initial ETA was late April I think. If you're in EU it's obviously no issue, and I think they both ship directly to the rest of the world, and have distributors in the US & Canada.


----------



## skline00

BTW, I was able to use the backplate from the original Rad VII shroud with my Bykski block.


----------



## pdasterly

ZealotKi11er said:


> I have been water cooling since my HD 6990. Problem is ever since I got Nvidia I have been using AIO which allowed me to downsize the case. Also, a lot of my water cooling gear is "outdated" now. I upgrade a lot. I mean a lot and I have too many GPU and can never be happy with one. Right now I got 1080 Ti, Vega FE WC, Vega 64 WC, Vega 64, Fury X.


same here, every new card comes out i usually get along with WB, its a expensive hobby, it is what it is
I usually go crossfire so double up on everything, R7 doesnt need it so far


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Diffident said:


> Has anyone used an EK Vector style block?
> 
> View attachment 261498
> 
> 
> 
> Is that unnecessary white section on the end of the block removable? That section would interfere with the tube I have feeding my reservoir. I have less than a 1/4 inch between the end of my card and the tube.


It's removeable. I removed mine, don't need RGB and don't like the look of the white sticking out in my blackish pc.


----------



## stewlzbang

@skline00

1100mV for just the stock 1801? you could probably undervolt a lot and still be rock steady stable


----------



## Mumak

Hello,
I have adjusted monitoring of Radeon VII GPUs and need some tests. Please note that this will require latest drivers to be used.
Here the test build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hwi64_603_3712.zip
It would be great if someone could check if GPU sensor values are reported properly and also after a short run in HWiNFO Debug Mode could upload here the resulting DBG file for my analysis.
For those more curious, HWiNFO now uses a new version of GPU monitoring interface that has just been implemented by AMD (per my request). Unfortunately, currently this works on RVII only and they somehow forgot to send us hardware for testing.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## skline00

stewlzbang said:


> @skline00
> 
> 1100mV for just the stock 1801? you could probably undervolt a lot and still be rock steady stable


You are correct. I enabled the Auto undervolt in Wattman and ran another 15+minute Render test while monitoring temps. To the right in brackets is the undervolt reading.
GPU clock 1803 Mhz (1808)
Mem Clock 1015 Mhz (1016)
UVD clock 33 Mhz
VCE clock 33Mhz
GPU Temp 42C (40)
GPU Temp(hotspot)56C (52)
Mem Temp 45C (43)
GPU VRM Temp 44C (41)
SOC VRM Temp 40C (39)
Mem1 VRM temp 41c (40)
Mem2 VRM temp 42C (41)
GPU load 100%
Mem Controller load 25% (26%)
Mem Used Dedicated 634MB (1346)
Mem Used Dynamic 131MB (150)
GPU only Power Draw 206W (188)
GPU Voltage 1.1V (1.037)
Mem Voltage .850V
If the reading was the same I did not bracket it.

The test ran solid.

As I get more time with this block, I'll run stock, OC'd and undervolted readings.

Just to give you a perspective of power draw with the stock coolers at max load with no OCing, the wattage draw was 285-290W. The fans and the lighting draw almost 80 W!


----------



## pdasterly

Auto undervolt causes my pc to crash during gaming



skline00 said:


> You are correct. I enabled the Auto undervolt in Wattman and ran another 15+minute Render test while monitoring temps. To the right in brackets is the undervolt reading.
> GPU clock 1803 Mhz (1808)
> Mem Clock 1015 Mhz (1016)
> UVD clock 33 Mhz
> VCE clock 33Mhz
> GPU Temp 42C (40)
> GPU Temp(hotspot)56C (52)
> Mem Temp 45C (43)
> GPU VRM Temp 44C (41)
> SOC VRM Temp 40C (39)
> Mem1 VRM temp 41c (40)
> Mem2 VRM temp 42C (41)
> GPU load 100%
> Mem Controller load 25% (26%)
> Mem Used Dedicated 634MB (1346)
> Mem Used Dynamic 131MB (150)
> GPU only Power Draw 206W (188)
> GPU Voltage 1.1V (1.037)
> Mem Voltage .850V
> If the reading was the same I did not bracket it.
> 
> The test ran solid.
> 
> As I get more time with this block, I'll run stock, OC'd and undervolted readings.
> 
> Just to give you a perspective of power draw with the stock coolers at max load with no OCing, the wattage draw was 285-290W. The fans and the lighting draw almost 80 W!


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

-> https://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8944/division-benchmarked-20-graphics-cards-tested/index6.html


----------



## pdasterly

need R7 watercooled OC vs rtx 2080 ti OC benchmark and throw in RTX titan oc for ****z n gigglez


----------



## Gregix

So...time goes, have you lads hear anything like 2xxx alien invasion artefacting with this radeon, RMA anyone you know/hear/read?

Just asking as I have rajintek morpheus, not installed yet, just playing default so far, but wonna install it , and there goes my warranty off with it ...


----------



## tictoc

I haven't heard of any issues, and anecdotally, I've had no issues with my personal card or the other two that I have been testing. Additionally, those GPUs are running a lot harder than the occasional gaming session. 



With the stock cooler my GPU has been running 24/7 for the last week. Fans at 90%, hotpsot temp 92-95°, GPU usage 95-100%, and power usage at 240W-290W. Can't wait for my EK block to arrive.


----------



## ilmazzo

Ne01 OnnA said:


> -> https://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8944/division-benchmarked-20-graphics-cards-tested/index6.html


those results are weird, seems (read somewhere, was pointed out that other sites reports very different results)


----------



## bigjdubb

Ne01 OnnA said:


> -> https://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8944/division-benchmarked-20-graphics-cards-tested/index6.html


That's interesting, I wonder why it doesn't carry a lead at 4k? I will try to get the RVII back together so I can play around with it and see what I come up with between the 2080ti and RVII.


----------



## thomasck

Mumak said:


> Hello,
> I have adjusted monitoring of Radeon VII GPUs and need some tests. Please note that this will require latest drivers to be used.
> Here the test build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hwi64_603_3712.zip
> It would be great if someone could check if GPU sensor values are reported properly and also after a short run in HWiNFO Debug Mode could upload here the resulting DBG file for my analysis.
> For those more curious, HWiNFO now uses a new version of GPU monitoring interface that has just been implemented by AMD (per my request). Unfortunately, currently this works on RVII only and they somehow forgot to send us hardware for testing.
> Thanks in advance!


GPU sensors look fine.


----------



## Dasa

Ne01 OnnA said:


> -> https://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8944/division-benchmarked-20-graphics-cards-tested/index6.html


The AMD Radeonv VII does perform like that but for some reason there Nvidia numbers a lower which makes me wonder what driver they were using and if they were running DX11 or DX12.
https://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Tom-Clancys-Division-2-Performance-Preview



Mumak said:


> Hello,
> I have adjusted monitoring of Radeon VII GPUs and need some tests. Please note that this will require latest drivers to be used.
> Here the test build: www.hwinfo.com/beta/hwi64_603_3712.zip
> It would be great if someone could check if GPU sensor values are reported properly and also after a short run in HWiNFO Debug Mode could upload here the resulting DBG file for my analysis.
> For those more curious, HWiNFO now uses a new version of GPU monitoring interface that has just been implemented by AMD (per my request). Unfortunately, currently this works on RVII only and they somehow forgot to send us hardware for testing.
> Thanks in advance!


Hopefully you got my email with the debug file and a image of the sensors doing there thing.


----------



## Dayaks

Radeon VII is impressive. I just started stress testing mine under water.

Beware! I bought the Bykski blocks because I assumed they were Polish. Well when I saw terrible quality I googled them and it’s actually a Chinese company. I would avoid them. They are garbage compared to EK.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

It feels like this GPU was designed to run 2GHz+ but for some reason, it did not make it.


----------



## pmc25

ZealotKi11er said:


> It feels like this GPU was designed to run 2GHz+ but for some reason, it did not make it.


Well it does, easily, on water.

You're asking a lot for conventional air cooling to hit 2Ghz in a retail product, especially on a chip this insanely dense (and one not originally designed for 7nm but a shrink from 14nm). Wattage isn't the issue, dense die is.

I'm guessing clocks on Navi will be pretty heady as it's designed from the ground up for 7nm.


----------



## Mumak

thomasck said:


> GPU sensors look fine.





Dasa said:


> Hopefully you got my email with the debug file and a image of the sensors doing there thing.



Thanks !


----------



## skline00

Dayaks said:


> Radeon VII is impressive. I just started stress testing mine under water.
> 
> Beware! I bought the Bykski blocks because I assumed they were Polish. Well when I saw terrible quality I googled them and it’s actually a Chinese company. I would avoid them. They are garbage compared to EK.


 Dayaks, I agree that the Bykski block doesn't have all of the refinement of my EK blocks but garbage? 

What thermal paste did you use? I used Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, not what they sent.

Did you use their thermal pads?

What custom water loop do you have (pump/rads etc)?

2084 on the core is AMAZING! what tests did you run at that setting?

Thanks for your visual post.

BTW, the updated version of GPU-Z 2.18 has the features for Rad VII gpu/and junction temps.


----------



## Dayaks

skline00 said:


> Dayaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radeon VII is impressive. I just started stress testing mine under water.
> 
> Beware! I bought the Bykski blocks because I assumed they were Polish. Well when I saw terrible quality I googled them and it’s actually a Chinese company. I would avoid them. They are garbage compared to EK.
> 
> 
> 
> Dayaks, I agree that the Bykski block doesn't have all of the refinement of my EK blocks but garbage?
> 
> What thermal paste did you use? I used Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, not what they sent.
> 
> Did you use their thermal pads?
> 
> What custom water loop do you have (pump/rads etc)?
> 
> 2084 on the core is AMAZING! what tests did you run at that setting?
> 
> Thanks for your visual post.
> 
> BTW, the updated version of GPU-Z 2.18 has the features for Rad VII gpu/and junction temps.
Click to expand...

Ok, maybe I was a little dramatic. Functionally the GPU block is fine. I ordered a GPU and CPU block at the same time and the CPU block had the wrong instructions and was pretty crude, easy to not install flat. I figured it out (and functionally it works quite well) but the CPU block may have biased me. 

I am going to switch to that thermal paste tonight. I used some Artic Silver MX4 I had laying around but I ordered the same as you a few days ago and get it today. According to reviews the Kyonaut should work better.

My watercooling system is... not straight forward. I have a 9x140mm morad and a 12 gallon resevoir (a tote from home depot) in my basement. I can’t remember the pump off hand but it’s an EK that can run off a fan header. I have two other systems on the same resevoir and I heat exchange with my pool in the summer through a heat exhanger. 

As for the 2084Mhz I eventually had a firestrike crash. In my experience I’ll lock in my 24/7 around 2000 - 2025 and the 1200 (!) on the VRAM seems fine. Usually unstable minus 50-75 Mhz works for me.

I didn’t use their thermal pads I just used thermal paste, haha.


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Gregix said:


> So...time goes, have you lads hear anything like 2xxx alien invasion artefacting with this radeon, RMA anyone you know/hear/read?
> 
> Just asking as I have rajintek morpheus, not installed yet, just playing default so far, but wonna install it , and there goes my warranty off with it ...


I ordered 2 Radeon VII's on day 1. When not gaming or editing video they run NiceHash. The cards are pushed 24/7 and I have absolutely zero issues.


----------



## skline00

dayaks, thank you for the response. Ironically, I have an unused MO-RA3 420 Pro which I might switch over to on the 2700x/Rad VII rig.

I used the thermal pads supplied by Bykski. I looked at where the original thermal pads were for the stock air cooler and replicated those on the PCB with the Bykski supplied pads.

The Kryonaut is nice because TG supplies you with a plastic spreader which works well. I used a good amount of thermal paste.

Smart choice of a 24/7 setting of 2000-2025 Mhz/1200 mem setting. 

The waterblock does a MUCH better job of taking away the heat.


----------



## ilmazzo

Dayaks said:


> Radeon VII is impressive. I just started stress testing mine under water.
> 
> Beware! I bought the Bykski blocks because I assumed they were Polish. Well when I saw terrible quality I googled them and it’s actually a Chinese company. I would avoid them. They are garbage compared to EK.


maybe they are polished?

ok ok, I go.....


----------



## Gregix

Well, after 4h hassle, finally installed morhpeus...damn, this thing was crap from beginning. I mean, I had 40 degree delta between gpu and hotspot/junction. Surface of this cooler was convex, not too much but it gave uneven TIM distribution and contact area. Plus GPU itself seems to be little convex too, I mean, a bit, very tiny over HBM.

Have to sand it more as now delta is "lovely" <30 degree, but have no time now. Maybe tomorrow, or after. 

For sure on stock delta was smaller. Like 15 maybe, do not remember now, but my stock cooler seems to not to have any issues with heat transfer, other than noise at ~~3000rpm, but temps was fine, like junction max 96, gpu 70ties


----------



## Dayaks

skline00 said:


> dayaks, thank you for the response. Ironically, I have an unused MO-RA3 420 Pro which I might switch over to on the 2700x/Rad VII rig.
> 
> I used the thermal pads supplied by Bykski. I looked at where the original thermal pads were for the stock air cooler and replicated those on the PCB with the Bykski supplied pads.
> 
> The Kryonaut is nice because TG supplies you with a plastic spreader which works well. I used a good amount of thermal paste.
> 
> Smart choice of a 24/7 setting of 2000-2025 Mhz/1200 mem setting.
> 
> The waterblock does a MUCH better job of taking away the heat.


Ok, the Kryonaut reduced my temps by about 9C. I was about 62C core at 330W now I am around 53C. I might jack the voltage and see if I can get near 2100Mhz. 

Anyone know what is safe (ish)? Max voltage right now is 1.218V.

These things mine like hell, let me tell you. lol. Mining is break even but I like the “free” heat.


----------



## stewlzbang

Gregix said:


> Well, after 4h hassle, finally installed morhpeus...damn, this thing was crap from beginning. I mean, I had 40 degree delta between gpu and hotspot/junction. Surface of this cooler was convex, not too much but it gave uneven TIM distribution and contact area. Plus GPU itself seems to be little convex too, I mean, a bit, very tiny over HBM.
> 
> Have to sand it more as now delta is "lovely" <30 degree, but have no time now. Maybe tomorrow, or after.
> 
> For sure on stock delta was smaller. Like 15 maybe, do not remember now, but my stock cooler seems to not to have any issues with heat transfer, other than noise at ~~3000rpm, but temps was fine, like junction max 96, gpu 70ties


When you installed the morpheus cooler did you use the screws and springs that came with the morpheus or reuse the spring and screw from the radeon 7? You can also try
putting the small plastic washers on to try and further increase the pressure on the die/hbm. Definatly try sanding the morpheus down because it is a convex shape so making it flat in the centre will help a lot with heat dissipation from the gpu core and just use plenty of paste to make up the height difference to the hbm


----------



## Gregix

Y. Some mixed solution. Used screws/springs from morpheus, bracket(and backpage and foreplate) and their screws from radeon. Just added more washers, higher, so delta dropped to 20 degrees. So, gpu, hbm is like 50 while gaming. VRMs like 50 too. Junction 70. All at mild oc/uv 1850/1150 and 1.1v. When I limit fps to 120 in WOT, gpu have 34-40 degrees...

To be honest, card performs well, but it is weird that with such as plenty bandwidth, oc hbm gives better results yet. Jump from 1080 gave me marginal gains anyway as most titles are dx11/NV focused, just bought card to have again AMD. Picture with it seems crisper in some games, AA or no AA enabled.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Can we have a table for all Radeon 7 owners to show what is the stock voltage at 1801MHz via Wattman. Mine is 1801MHz @ 1075mV stock.


----------



## 113802

ZealotKi11er said:


> Can we have a table for all Radeon 7 owners to show what is the stock voltage at 1801MHz via Wattman. Mine is 1801MHz @ 1075mV stock.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Iim9e_ejX3nkgxLIZ3vLu1seQ1m0lDTKUhClJpAO-Gk/edit#gid=0


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

Anybody have any clue why Premiere Pro CC 2019 refuses to work with the Radeon VII and I have no OpenCL rendering? I've been editing 4k footage and processing video in 4k with cpu really sucks. The Adobe forums have been less than useful.


----------



## 113802

RaptormanUSMC said:


> Anybody have any clue why Premiere Pro CC 2019 refuses to work with the Radeon VII and I have no OpenCL rendering? I've been editing 4k footage and processing video in 4k with cpu really sucks. The Adobe forums have been less than useful.


That is usually driver related, use DDU and reinstall. Happened to me after updating from 19.3.2 to 19.3.3 using Davinci. Fixed after using DDU and reinstall.


----------



## skline00

Dayaks, great to see that the Kryonaut helped so much with your temps. I don't mine, just tinker and game.

Glad to see that your card performs so well.


----------



## thomasck

Decided to put a block in it. Went with bykski, as it is my first try with a custom loop. All parts are bykski, except the rads that I bought here in UK. Huge difference in the final price, let's see about performance in a week or two. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

WannaBeOCer said:


> RaptormanUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any clue why Premiere Pro CC 2019 refuses to work with the Radeon VII and I have no OpenCL rendering? I've been editing 4k footage and processing video in 4k with cpu really sucks. The Adobe forums have been less than useful.
> 
> 
> 
> That is usually driver related, use DDU and reinstall. Happened to me after updating from 19.3.2 to 19.3.3 using Davinci. Fixed after using DDU and reinstall.
Click to expand...

That did the trick. How annoying.


----------



## BlackFox1337

EK Vector was shipped and will be here Monday!


----------



## skline00

Sounds good BlackFox1337. 

The pictures of the EK block look great. 

Wait until you see how well the Rad VII performs under water!


----------



## pbfarmer

Dayaks said:


> Ok, the Kryonaut reduced my temps by about 9C. I was about 62C core at 330W now I am around 53C. I might jack the voltage and see if I can get near 2100Mhz.
> 
> Anyone know what is safe (ish)? Max voltage right now is 1.218V.
> 
> These things mine like hell, let me tell you. lol. Mining is break even but I like the “free” heat.


They should do a lot better than break even, unless you have *really* expensive power, or are mining w/ your gaming/oc settings. 

E.g. for ETH: https://whattomine.com/coins/151-et...e=1.0&cost=0.124&hcost=700.0&commit=Calculate


----------



## RaptormanUSMC

pbfarmer said:


> Dayaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the Kryonaut reduced my temps by about 9C. I was about 62C core at 330W now I am around 53C. I might jack the voltage and see if I can get near 2100Mhz.
> 
> Anyone know what is safe (ish)? Max voltage right now is 1.218V.
> 
> These things mine like hell, let me tell you. lol. Mining is break even but I like the “free” heat.
> 
> 
> 
> They should do a lot better than break even, unless you have *really* expensive power, or are mining w/ your gaming/oc settings.
> 
> E.g. for ETH: https://whattomine.com/coins/151-et...e=1.0&cost=0.124&hcost=700.0&commit=Calculate
Click to expand...

Mining with NiceHash is resulting in about $64 monthly with 2 Radeon VII's at current demand and btc value. That said, mining is looking to be much more lucrative as the year goes on.


----------



## pdasterly

ek block shipped
eta monday


----------



## JackCY

Mining with GPUs is highly dependent on power costs and not everyone lives in "free gas & free electricity" USA paying a fraction of what others pay elsewhere.


----------



## BTViolence

Gregix said:


> Y. Some mixed solution. Used screws/springs from morpheus, bracket(and backpage and foreplate) and their screws from radeon. Just added more washers, higher, so delta dropped to 20 degrees. So, gpu, hbm is like 50 while gaming. VRMs like 50 too. Junction 70. All at mild oc/uv 1850/1150 and 1.1v. When I limit fps to 120 in WOT, gpu have 34-40 degrees...
> 
> To be honest, card performs well, but it is weird that with such as plenty bandwidth, oc hbm gives better results yet. Jump from 1080 gave me marginal gains anyway as most titles are dx11/NV focused, just bought card to have again AMD. Picture with it seems crisper in some games, AA or no AA enabled.



So you're sitting at 50C core temp? What fans are you running on the Morpheus? This sounds like it's more worth it than I thought.


----------



## Gregix

Well, now have noctua redux 1700rpm, but that earlier results was done with mere spectre fans, I think they are 1200rpm max(was always below at performance mode, plugged in motherboard chasis3 fan slot). Never saw 60degree anyway, hotspot sure, jumps 100 -107 depending on oc and play time, but gpu, hbm or VRM stays always below 60. I reckon 57 on one of vrms while 2000/1160 oc.
That new noctuas are overkill anyway it seems, no difference...
I'm waiting for 4pin gpu adapter cable, to let card decide how much airflow it needs.

And, maybe I change case later and buy some water cooling solution, just to have some more fun 😉


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am using Morpheus II with 2 x AP-15 @ 75%. The side panel is off but there is no airflow in my case. The front is blocked by CPU RAD with 140mm fans running 800 rpm. I am getting 62C on Core Max and 99C in Hotspot after playing 1 mission in Anthem 4K. This is with 1.075v. If I lower to 1v it drops Hotspot to 80s.


----------



## bigjdubb

Is the hotspot temp something new with the RVII?


----------



## Gunderman456

Yes.


----------



## 113802

bigjdubb said:


> Is the hotspot temp something new with the RVII?


No, it's just the junction temperature.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

bigjdubb said:


> Is the hotspot temp something new with the RVII?


Its always been there. Now AMD is using as a reference point.


----------



## ilmazzo

ZealotKi11er said:


> Its always been there. Now AMD is using as a reference point.


well

it is implemented from vega (32 sensors) and vii doubled the numbers (64 sensors) if I'm not wrong


----------



## Gregix

I have good airflow btw, but must add, that my ambient temps in room are quite low. Its Ireland, so like 15-18. Where 18 degrees is after some 3 h gaming...or heater on , but it runs like maybe 2-3 times per day, 30 mins only, depends how cold is...
Like now, I have mb temp 23, cpu same(idle), gpu idle 23(hbm 21)
I did run one game benchmark just now, and temps are/was max:
gpu 49
hbm 49
vr vddx 47
hotspot 85
at 1.181v, 1837Mhz core max, 1181 mem max
and cpu 50, mb 27


----------



## pdasterly

does anyone else get wattman startup errors?

* Default Radeon Wattman settings have been restored due to an unexpected system failure

* Wattman settings restored due to system failure


also whats amd policy on waterblocks?


----------



## 113802

pdasterly said:


> does anyone else get wattman startup errors?
> 
> * Default Radeon Wattman settings have been restored due to an unexpected system failure
> 
> * Wattman settings restored due to system failure
> 
> 
> also whats amd policy on waterblocks?


AMD's warranty is trash, 1 year and opening the card voids the warranty. They also have a void if removed sticker on the card even though they are illegal in the US.


----------



## Gregix

only when oc/uv fails and I have hard reset(no blue screens thou) I have reset wattman settings.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Pulled the trigger on Bykski Water Block. Ended up $130 CAD which is pretty good value.


----------



## skline00

ZealotKi11er said:


> Pulled the trigger on Bykski Water Block. Ended up $130 CAD which is pretty good value.


 You won't regret it, other than my instructions were in Chinese!
Very Solid waterblock.


----------



## thomasck

skline00 said:


> You won't regret it, other than my instructions were in Chinese!
> 
> Very Solid waterblock.


Any tips for installation? I should receive mine in about a week!

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## skline00

thomasck said:


> Any tips for installation? I should receive mine in about a week!
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk



They sent thermal paste but I used Thermal Grizzy Kryonout.

Take your time removing the stock shroud.

I have an Ifixit complete tool kit with bits to remove the different screws.

Carefully clean off the thermal pad residue (I use 91% Isoprophyl alcohol)

Be sure to use enough thermal paste on the gpu/HBM2 module.

Take your take trimming and fitting the thermal pads for the various VRMs.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## thomasck

skline00 said:


> They sent thermal paste but I used Thermal Grizzy Kryonout.
> 
> Take your time removing the stock shroud.
> 
> I have an Ifixit complete tool kit with bits to remove the different screws.
> 
> Carefully clean off the thermal pad residue (I use 91% Isoprophyl alcohol)
> 
> Be sure to use enough thermal paste on the gpu/HBM2 module.
> 
> Take your take trimming and fitting the thermal pads for the various VRMs.
> 
> That's pretty much it.


Thanks! 

I'll get some Grizzy Kryonout as well, I'm not sure how much I still have left of the MX2. Did you use the thermal pad supplied with the block? Is it "useable"?


----------



## pdasterly

thomasck said:


> Any tips for installation? I should receive mine in about a week!
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


ArctiClean


----------



## skline00

I used the thermal pads supplied by Bykski for the VRMs.


----------



## thomasck

Thanks!

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## stewlzbang

For anyone interested in the Morpheus mod heres is a link from toms hardware germany. Google translator does a pretty decent job translating to english.
They also use the stock cooling front plate for vrm cooling, the screws from the morpheus cooler and im assuming the morpheus springs.

https://www.tomshw.de/2019/02/27/rt...aks-fuer-neueinsteiger-und-profis-igorslab/4/

They also mention there is a special morpheus cooler coming specifically for the Radeon 7. Has anyone heard anything about this???


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So been using Morpheus II for a week now and I really do not get what people use these type of cooling solutions. With the side panel open the cooler does fine but as soon as I close the side panel it thermal throttles. Cores hit 82C. The entire PC case is very hot. I like blower cooler much better. Last time I used a similar cooling solution I was using HAF X with a lot of fans. With todays cases I do not see the point. AIO coolers are infinitely better. For anyone considering this better have amazing airflow in the case.


----------



## ilmazzo

heat dissipation is all about where heat will go, you cannot destroy it, you can only reduce it at the source but then you have to deal with it......for me (morpheusII) is a non viable solution for many reasons but hey, is a possibility for some maybe...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I do not know how to remove heat from my case. Also used RAD (AIO) or Custom Loop. Before these new gen cases with tempered glass, I used to have Airflow cases like HAF X,Antec 900. I have 280mm RAD at the front which cools the CPU. I will probably move that to the top If I can and have cool air come from the front and exhaust at the top/back.


----------



## Gregix

U have to have good intake fans in front, stronger than on top, and some 12cm fan at back. Or just change case to Silverstone's redline r6 ? Do not remember, but one of best cases in terms of airflow, GPU and CPU temps. 
My case is zalman z3, pretty crap, but I have best fans as I could get, so gpu never reach 60 degree, CPU same. Unless is 23 ambient in room, which is rare...anyway, 1080 had 70-75 degree, and MSI gaming x cooler is quite good

Ah, see u had haf x, that was very good case. Not like today's glassed crap


----------



## pdasterly

i think i want to sell amd card before i put on ek block, i should have gotten sapphire card, they have been good to me in the past even when things were my fault


----------



## skline00

MO-RA3 420 Pro = HEAT DISSIPATION!


----------



## pdasterly

skline00 said:


> MO-RA3 420 Pro = HEAT DISSIPATION!


mad expensive


----------



## Gunderman456

pdasterly said:


> i think i want to sell amd card before i put on ek block, i should have gotten sapphire card, they have been good to me in the past even when things were my fault


They are all the same card right now. You worried about warranty? Get Asus, Gigabyte or ASRock as they give you a 3 year warranty rather then the Sapphire one which only gives you a 2 year warranty.


----------



## pdasterly

Gunderman456 said:


> They are all the same card right now. You worried about warranty? Get Asus, Gigabyte or ASRock as they give you a 3 year warranty rather then the Sapphire one which only gives you a 2 year warranty.


gonna be a hard sell, would have to sell locally


----------



## pdasterly

ek block delivered


----------



## tictoc

Diffident said:


> Has anyone used an EK Vector style block?
> View attachment 261498
> 
> Is that unnecessary white section on the end of the block removable? That section would interfere with the tube I have feeding my reservoir. I have less than a 1/4 inch between the end of my card and the tube.


With the white piece removed, you might want to add one or two washers between the stand-off and the block. Without the white piece to act as a spacer, the three standoffs that are used to mount it, will sit about 1-2mm lower than the rest of the standoffs on the block. Not a big deal unless you want the card to mount perfectly flat.


----------



## MSIMAX

tried to order its $159 but goes in the cart as 200


----------



## skline00

pdasterly said:


> ek block delivered


Nice! Let us know how it performs.


----------



## Kryton

I'll throw in. 
Got one last week (Powercolor version) and after setting it up I "Tested" the card by doing some folding with it. 
I'm happy with it, the pic says all that needs to be said. 

I will say PPD depends on the project/WU you get so normally you woudn't see this much but it does average over 1,000,000 PPD from what I've seen from it so far. Temps do get nice-n-toasty but nothing that can't be managed with careful tuning.


----------



## BlackFox1337

EK block was delivered last night. If you dont have a motherboard that supports RGB, can you still use the RGB on the block? I will probably be late to the party with getting the block installed, will be waiting till this weekend when i have more time. If you have the EK block, would you mind sharing settings and loop setup? Thanks!


----------



## dansv8

Hi guys, I'm wandering if anyone can answer or had insights on crossfire.
Now I know they have said crossfire is not supported but mgpu is and I have tested and can confirm.

But I'm wandering is crossfire not supported because it physically can't be ? (Ie something on the GPU missing that would allow xfire)
Or is it just a matter or allowing it with driver profiles ?
Mgpu works fantastic but there isn't a huge selection of titles.

If it is just a matter of allowing it with drivers ? How much work would need to be done to use the Vega profiles ?

Cheers


----------



## ZealotKi11er

dansv8 said:


> Hi guys, I'm wandering if anyone can answer or had insights on crossfire.
> Now I know they have said crossfire is not supported but mgpu is and I have tested and can confirm.
> 
> But I'm wandering is crossfire not supported because it physically can't be ? (Ie something on the GPU missing that would allow xfire)
> Or is it just a matter or allowing it with driver profiles ?
> Mgpu works fantastic but there isn't a huge selection of titles.
> 
> If it is just a matter of allowing it with drivers ? How much work would need to be done to use the Vega profiles ?
> 
> Cheers


Probably it never got validated to work with CFX. Also, CFX is DX11 which in most cases means older games.


----------



## pdasterly

BlackFox1337 said:


> EK block was delivered last night. If you dont have a motherboard that supports RGB, can you still use the RGB on the block? I will probably be late to the party with getting the block installed, will be waiting till this weekend when i have more time. If you have the EK block, would you mind sharing settings and loop setup? Thanks!


i bought the non-rgb version, asus sells controller

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboard-Accessories/ROG-Aura-Terminal/


----------



## sygnus21

Gregix said:


> Ah, see u had haf x, that was very good case. Not like today's glassed crap


I just replaced my HAF X for this Cooler Master (MasterCase) H500M. You can either install a glass or mesh front panel. I went mesh. Still not the HAF X, but close.


----------



## skline00

pdasterly, that EK block looks VERY nice. Tell us how it performs when you get it installed. 

Did EK supply replacement thermal pads and thermal paste with it?


----------



## tictoc

skline00 said:


> pdasterly, that EK block looks VERY nice. Tell us how it performs when you get it installed.
> 
> Did EK supply replacement thermal pads and thermal; paste with it?



All EK blocks come with pads and paste. The paste and pads supplied by EK are decent, but I usually run my own. Fujipoly pads and GC-Extreme paste.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

tictoc said:


> All EK blocks come with pads and paste. The paste and pads supplied by EK are decent, but I usually run my own. Fujipoly pads and GC-Extreme paste.


EK pads are trash but for GPUs today they are not bad. 

Did a quick benchmark 1080 Ti vs VII in SOTTR with the build in benchmark.

1080 Ti @ 2025/6000 - 50 fps
VII @ 1950/1200 - 50 fps

VII stock was - 46 fps.


----------



## battlenut

Alright guy's I got my Radeon VII in It's the ASrock Version. Never seen a card act like this one. I do actually have a Bykski water block on it. Temps are good, BUT. Take a look at the attached photo please and tell me what you think. After I complete the testing and everything is good I will Pair this with my Threadripper.


----------



## lDevilDriverl

Hi,
What is better to use for overclocking Radeon VII afterburner or wattman? Have ASRock version and wanna add few fps and bench points). It's my first AMD GPU. Is there any step by step overclocking manual?


----------



## battlenut

lDevilDriverl said:


> Hi,
> What is better to use for overclocking Radeon VII afterburner or wattman? Have ASRock version and wanna add few fps and bench points). It's my first AMD GPU. Is there any step by step overclocking manual?


To be completely honest Sometimes you can find someone who writes a How to and posts it on here. Those times are long gone, most of the older OCNers who were here when I joined jumped ship after the forum changed. check out this video. you just have to look around, sometimes you do not find it right away.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=4&v=JpXGEm0JFfw


----------



## ilmazzo

battlenut said:


> Alright guy's I got my Radeon VII in It's the ASrock Version. Never seen a card act like this one. I do actually have a Bykski water block on it. Temps are good, BUT. Take a look at the attached photo please and tell me what you think. After I complete the testing and everything is good I will Pair this with my Threadripper.


except an enormous bug I don't see anything strange...mmmmm.....


----------



## battlenut

ilmazzo said:


> except an enormous bug I don't see anything strange...mmmmm.....


 You do not like my (Dorcus Titanus) beetle? This card should be more PPD and for some reason its staying extremely low. I had it at 1.6m PPD yesterday. then this morning when I woke up the [email protected] had failed to download and now it hangs out at less than 700,000.


----------



## ilmazzo

battlenut said:


> You do not like my (Dorcus Titanus) beetle? This card should be more PPD and for some reason its staying extremely low. I had it at 1.6m PPD yesterday. then this morning when I woke up the [email protected] had failed to download and now it hangs out at less than 700,000.


Love it!

Anyway, never touched anything regarding folding so I'll pass , sorry


----------



## lDevilDriverl

@battlenut, this video is not relevant. It looks like all those bugs with wattman and afterburner were fixed, but thanks anyway.


----------



## tictoc

battlenut said:


> Alright guy's I got my Radeon VII in It's the ASrock Version. Never seen a card act like this one. I do actually have a Bykski water block on it. Temps are good, BUT. Take a look at the attached photo please and tell me what you think. After I complete the testing and everything is good I will Pair this with my Threadripper.


p11733 incorporates a new [email protected] core that is not running well on any AMD GPUs. The core is still in testing, so I would reccomend not running beta WUs until the issues are sorted out.


----------



## kundica

My EK block arrived on Monday and I finished the build last night. Haven't had a ton of time to test but the block seems quite solid. My card at stock is fairly bad with a voltage of 1132mv but on the block I can clock much higher than I can on air. I haven't tested much between 1900-2000 but from 1800-1900 I can use less voltage than I was for those clocks on air. 

I ran several benches at 2000(stock voltage, maybe 1202mv?) and HBM at 1200 and the card was fine but I need to stress it longer to know for sure. Here's at FS at those clocks https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35093231

Repeatedly benching for about an hour, temps maxed out at 40c on core and 38 on HBM at 2000/1200HBM with the hotspot at 72c. I blame myself for the hotspot since I slightly adjusted the card after seating against the block because I had a screw not aligned correctly. I haven't done any power mods but I hope push the card to its limits this weekend.

Edit: I forgot to adjust the power limit in the bench above. Here's the same clock with the PL maxed at 20% https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35155303


----------



## sygnus21

That Fire Strike score is low. Even my base (no OC, no tweaks) beats that at 23267. My high score this far is 24737 (auto everything) - https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18748739. I'm running no water blocks or extra cooling. Just standard case fans and AIO CPU cooler. See system specs below.


----------



## pdasterly

new driver available


----------



## kundica

sygnus21 said:


> That Fire Strike score is low. Even my base (no OC, no tweaks) beats that at 23267. My high score this far is 24737 (auto everything) - https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18748739. I'm running no water blocks or extra cooling. Just standard case fans and AIO CPU cooler. See system specs below.


You're on a 9900k at 1080p. I'm bottlenecked by a 2700x and also using the latest bios which has some performance regression. A 4k FS comparison would probably be more fitting but I suspect that your 9900k still thrashes the 2700x enabling higher graphics and overall scores.


----------



## BlackFox1337

kundica said:


> My EK block arrived on Monday and I finished the build last night. Haven't had a ton of time to test but the block seems quite solid. My card at stock is fairly bad with a voltage of 1132mv but on the block I can clock much higher than I can on air. I haven't tested much between 1900-2000 but from 1800-1900 I can use less voltage than I was for those clocks on air.
> 
> I ran several benches at 2000(stock voltage, maybe 1202mv?) and HBM at 1200 and the card was fine but I need to stress it longer to know for sure. Here's at FS at those clocks https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35093231
> 
> Repeatedly benching for about an hour, temps maxed out at 40c on core and 38 on HBM at 2000/1200HBM with the hotspot at 72c. I blame myself for the hotspot since I slightly adjusted the card after seating against the block because I had a screw not aligned correctly. I haven't done any power mods but I hope push the card to its limits this weekend.


Those temps are outstanding! Did you use the EK TIM they provided? If we can get those temps on the card with that block we will be able to push this card pretty hard! I will be installing my block this weekend. Looking forward to the results.


----------



## kundica

BlackFox1337 said:


> Those temps are outstanding! Did you use the EK TIM they provided? If we can get those temps on the card with that block we will be able to push this card pretty hard! I will be installing my block this weekend. Looking forward to the results.


No. I used Kryonaut and prespread it on the die, completely covering the core and hbm. I'm also running 2 EK 360 rads, one XE and one PE. The deltaT for my average coolant temp is a lot better than it was with my Vega64/EK block in the loop though. I swapped my CPU block with a Heatkiller IV so I wonder if the flow is better than it was in the previous loop with an EK cpu block(don't have a flow gauge so I don't know). Ambient temp in my apartment was 22c.


----------



## Kryton

battlenut said:


> You do not like my (Dorcus Titanus) beetle? This card should be more PPD and for some reason its staying extremely low. I had it at 1.6m PPD yesterday. then this morning when I woke up the [email protected] had failed to download and now it hangs out at less than 700,000.


If you somehow referred to my screenie, don't take what I was doing as a sign of what to expect - Eversince then my PPD has dropped and right now averaging a little over 1 mil per day and sometimes not even that as you've seen with yours. 
I'm just gonna let it fold for whatever it's worth and be done with it since there isn't anything you can do about it except grab the next FAH version when it comes out and try it.


----------



## rdr09

kundica said:


> You're on a 9900k at 1080p. I'm bottlenecked by a 2700x and also using the latest bios which has some performance regression. A 4k FS comparison would probably be more fitting but I suspect that your 9900k still thrashes the 2700x enabling higher graphics and overall scores.


Your physics score is missing a few thousand points for that oc. Still not as bad as what iget with my R7 2700. I lost about 5K points. lol. Your combined should be around 9K points.


----------



## kundica

rdr09 said:


> Your physics score is missing a few thousand points for that oc. Still not as bad as what iget with my R7 2700. I lost about 5K points. lol. Your combined should be around 9K points.


My CPU is stock, not sure why it reads so high on the report. In any event, bios 2103 for the C7H has some performance regression, although not yet sure how much that impacts FS. I intent to rollback to 1201 this evening and compare.


----------



## laczarus

rdr09 said:


> Your physics score is missing a few thousand points for that oc. Still not as bad as what iget with my R7 2700. I lost about 5K points. lol. Your combined should be around 9K points.


FS Combined score can be improved by setting the affinity to 0-7.
Cross-CCX communiction seems to impact the Combined test negatively.
Issue is that your physics score would suffer from it, unless you set the affinity right before the combined test starts.


----------



## sygnus21

kundica said:


> You're on a 9900k at 1080p. I'm bottlenecked by a 2700x and also using the latest bios which has some performance regression. A 4k FS comparison would probably be more fitting but I suspect that your 9900k still thrashes the 2700x enabling higher graphics and overall scores.


What new BIOS? If you're talking about the VII BIOS V106, my card shipped with it installed.


----------



## kundica

sygnus21 said:


> What new BIOS? If you're talking about the VII BIOS V106, my card shipped with it installed.


C7H bios with new microcode.


----------



## sygnus21

kundica said:


> C7H bios with new microcode.


Need to be more specific. Being this is "microcode" I'm going to assume this is a BIOS update for you motherboard? And as you can see in my sig we have different systems so "C7H" wouldn't apply to me (obviously).


----------



## ilmazzo

sygnus21 said:


> Need to be more specific. Being this is "microcode" I'm going to assume this is a BIOS update for you motherboard? And as you can see in my sig we have different systems so "C7H" wouldn't apply to me (obviously).


think he refers to agesa version embedded in the bios version, last is 1.0.0.6 and in my x470 taichi has it since the 2.0 bios


----------



## kundica

sygnus21 said:


> Need to be more specific. Being this is "microcode" I'm going to assume this is a BIOS update for you motherboard? And as you can see in my sig we have different systems so "C7H" wouldn't apply to me (obviously).


I'm aware that we have different systems. AMD has released new AGESA which is now in the new bios of several mobos. The reason I mentioned it initially is because the new AGESA has a performance regression for Zen+ and could impact benches. I haven't done enough testing to know how much but the regression is documented elsewhere.

That said it doesn't matter all that much because my response to you still stands. Your comments on my results aren't in line with the majority of 2700x results.

Sent from my LG V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilmazzo

kundica said:


> I'm aware that we have different systems. AMD has released new AGESA which is now in the new bios of several mobos. The reason I mentioned it initially is because the new AGESA has a performance regression for Zen+ and could impact benches. I haven't done enough testing to know how much but the regression is documented elsewhere.
> 
> That said it doesn't matter all that much because my response to you still stands. Your comments on my results aren't in line with the majority of 2700x results.
> 
> Sent from my LG V30 using Tapatalk


well, this regression seems legit since I had some scores lower (by a low margin though) on some benchmarks I had done on 1.0.0.4c while ocing the ram to 3400 cl14

Anyway I will keep it and try to oc again and see where I sit at


----------



## sygnus21

kundica said:


> I'm aware that we have different systems. AMD has released new AGESA which is now in the new bios of several mobos. The reason I mentioned it initially is because the new AGESA has a performance regression for Zen+ and could impact benches. I haven't done enough testing to know how much but the regression is documented elsewhere.
> 
> That said it doesn't matter all that much because my response to you still stands. Your comments on my results aren't in line with the majority of 2700x results.


I asked a question and you got snippy and childish. Sorry for asking you a question and not knowing what BIOS you were talking about.


----------



## Diffident

My Radeon VII doesn't like my Alienware AW3418DW gsync monitor...or is it the other way around. My monitor is having trouble waking up from sleep since I installed the Radeon. Sometimes I have to disconnect the power cord and hold the power button for 5 secs to reset the monitor. Then it starts up at 640x480 resolution. Never had any problem with my 1070ti.


----------



## pdasterly

Diffident said:


> My Radeon VII doesn't like my Alienware AW3418DW gsync monitor...or is it the other way around. My monitor is having trouble waking up from sleep since I installed the Radeon. Sometimes I have to disconnect the power cord and hold the power button for 5 secs to reset the monitor. Then it starts up at 640x480 resolution. Never had any problem with my 1070ti.


probably wont help but your monitor might have specific drivers instead of windows using generic drivers, check device manager under monitor


----------



## Gregix

Have to say I just bought little used evga 240 aio, so I will do same mod as Carbonfire. Just waiting for bigger case.


----------



## MSIMAX

just installed block and testing


----------



## pdasterly

MSIMAX said:


> just installed block and testing
> 
> https://youtu.be/nb_IgLNDswE


nice score

i wanna see some i9 results


----------



## BlackFox1337

Just got my EK block installed on the VII. Not super impressed with the results. My core temp is between 50-55 which is good, but the Junction temp is 95-97 at stock settings.


----------



## MSIMAX

BlackFox1337 said:


> Just got my EK block installed on the VII. Not super impressed with the results. My core temp is between 50-55 which is good, but the Junction temp is 95-97 at stock settings.


i had to mount twice the paste sucks for this kinda gpu its too watery and have kryonaut on order.

i have a 30 to 40 degree junction delta depending on what i set it at .
and i want to try the Bykski block everyone using it has better hotspot temps but i havent seen hard proof yet


----------



## MSIMAX

pdasterly said:


> nice score
> 
> i wanna see some i9 results


thanks and i actually searched to go x299 but the price lol I`ll wait and see what the new threadripper does and go from there but this cpu a beast gaming wise


----------



## battlenut

MSIMAX said:


> i had to mount twice the paste sucks for this kinda gpu its too watery and have kryonaut on order.
> 
> i have a 30 to 40 degree junction delta depending on what i set it at .
> and i want to try the Bykski block everyone using it has better hotspot temps but i havent seen hard proof yet


I will be switching over on today or tomorrow. Not sure what everyone else is using for paste but I used the Noctua NT-H2. Temps are in the image. The GPU clock I had it set to lowest in the TPU GPU-z. So far it has been really hard to get this card to have a steady clock speed instead of jumping around all the time. This image was taking 2 hrs into testing though. hope that helps. I would try a better paste first before another block.


----------



## pdasterly

MSIMAX said:


> thanks and i actually searched to go x299 but the price lol I`ll wait and see what the new threadripper does and go from there but this cpu a beast gaming wise


rtx 2080 ti over 40k in firestrike


----------



## 113802

Installed my water block! Finally I can game in peace again. Max I've seen is a 22c difference between current temp and junction. Max GPU temp is 44c while the junction temp is around 60c.


----------



## pdasterly




----------



## 113802

Game stable at 2070/1200Mhz @ 1130mV an 8mV undervolt! Mostly runs at 2020Mhz of course since state 8 is peak boost.

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35202516?


----------



## pdasterly

WannaBeOCer said:


> Game stable at 2070/1200Mhz @ 1130mV an 8mV undervolt! Mostly runs at 2020Mhz of course since state 8 is peak boost.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35202516?


try with default settings on firestrike


----------



## BlackFox1337

WannaBeOCer said:


> Game stable at 2070/1200Mhz @ 1130mV an 8mV undervolt! Mostly runs at 2020Mhz of course since state 8 is peak boost.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35202516?


EK block? What was your stock voltage?


----------



## 113802

BlackFox1337 said:


> EK block? What was your stock voltage?


Yes, an EK water block. Stock voltage was 1138mV



pdasterly said:


> try with default settings on firestrike


https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35202987?


----------



## pdasterly

WannaBeOCer said:


> Yes, an EK water block. Stock voltage was 1138mV
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35202987?


Non-default settings were used in benchmark. Score could not be calculated


----------



## 113802

pdasterly said:


> Non-default settings were used in benchmark. Score could not be calculated


Right, because I'm only running the GPU test. I don't feel like running the entire test since I already know my CPU score. Did you want me to run the entire benchmark or did you only care for the GPU score?

Oh you meant default FireStrike settings. Ha these are default just with the other two test removed.

Edit: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35203286? CPU is at stock since one of my rads doesn't have fans on it currently. 

Res/PUMP>fanless rad>delidded CPU>rad>GPU>res


----------



## pdasterly

WannaBeOCer said:


> Right, because I'm only running the GPU test. I don't feel like running the entire test since I already know my CPU score. Did you want me to run the entire benchmark or did you only care for the GPU score?
> 
> Oh you meant default FireStrike settings. Ha these are default just with the other two test removed.


i wanna see you high score overall in firestrike please, just as a comparison. put your score on 3dmark wall of fame 

Started rma process with amd, cant figure out why wattman is resetting to default due to system error, im running card at default right out the box


----------



## 113802

pdasterly said:


> i wanna see you high score overall in firestrike please, just as a comparison. put your score on 3dmark wall of fame
> 
> Started rma process with amd, cant figure out why wattman is resetting to default due to system error, im running card at default right out the box


Here you go: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35203614?

Here's my Vega 64: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18270986


----------



## pdasterly

WannaBeOCer said:


> Here you go: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35203614?
> 
> Here's my Vega 64: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18270986


much closer now to 2080 ti 
highest rtx with same cpu, should be able to overtake it if you oc cpu
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18532206


----------



## 113802

pdasterly said:


> much closer now to 2080 ti /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> highest rtx with same cpu, should be able to overtake it if you oc cpu
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18532206


My score is with my CPU overclocked to 5Ghz, since it's de-lidded it ran very cool without fans on the rad.


----------



## pdasterly

WannaBeOCer said:


> My score is with my CPU overclocked to 5Ghz, since it's de-lidded it ran very cool without fans on the rad.


soo close, my 4790k is delided but i can only get to 4.8 stable. temp isnt an issue(27C idle, 43C full tilt)


----------



## MSIMAX

battlenut said:


> I will be switching over on today or tomorrow. Not sure what everyone else is using for paste but I used the Noctua NT-H2. Temps are in the image. The GPU clock I had it set to lowest in the TPU GPU-z. So far it has been really hard to get this card to have a steady clock speed instead of jumping around all the time. This image was taking 2 hrs into testing though. hope that helps. I would try a better paste first before another block.


can you retest at stock settings?

also i found a bug where using relive will drop your mem clocks to 800mhz


----------



## 113802

MSIMAX said:


> can you retest at stock settings?
> 
> also i found a bug where using relive will drop your mem clocks to 800mhz


I also found a bug if Edge is in the background it also drops to 800Mhz. Resolution is to use Chrome.


----------



## MSIMAX

still tweaking 
powerplay tables options may not translate into real world performance


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So I tried to put back the stock cooler and now hits 110C in less than 1 minute. I tried to apply the paste 2 times but no difference.


----------



## ilmazzo

ZealotKi11er said:


> So I tried to put back the stock cooler and now hits 110C in less than 1 minute. I tried to apply the paste 2 times but no difference.


I think lapping is the only true solution....at least on air...

wonder what aibs will put in place....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

ilmazzo said:


> I think lapping is the only true solution....at least on air...
> 
> wonder what aibs will put in place....


Lapping the GPU or the cooler?


----------



## Gunderman456

Cooler.

Try liquid metal instead.


----------



## pdasterly

Gunderman456 said:


> Cooler.
> 
> Try liquid metal instead.


i havent seen actual die but i would do thinnest themal pads over hbm and liquid metal on gpu die if you go LM route


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I will give liquid metal a try for sure.


----------



## pdasterly

ZealotKi11er said:


> I will give liquid metal a try for sure.


look at page 5 in manual, they want paste over both but the hbm is lower than the die itself, you would have to check. maybe paste over hbm and liquid metal on the die

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109816189.pdf


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

*OverdriveN Tool for Radeon VII*

Here is 0.2.8 beta11 with Vega 2 support -> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f3j6m0ca7icyzdd/OverdriveNTool 0.2.8beta11.7z?dl=1

Key Note for Radeon VII users: 
To avoid GPU values revert back on apply GPU minimum should be equal or lower than GPU P1 MHz and GPU Maximum should be equal or higher than GPU P3 MHz.

Original Thread on Guru3D 
-> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/overdriventool-tool-for-amd-gpus.416116/


----------



## Gregix

I just did swap from morpheus to aio EVGA 240, like CarbonFire did.
So far is good, very good. No OC for now, as just jumped in. New case too, lots of work with retention ring modification... 
Anyway, max hotspot temp I saw on default was 62, while GPU had 38, so perfect for me^^

And I left 2 original fans from stock cooler^^, so VRMs are cooled by them. 53C max.


----------



## 113802

Gregix said:


> I just did swap from morpheus to aio EVGA 240, like CarbonFire did.
> So far is good, very good. No OC for now, as just jumped in. New case too, lots of work with retention ting modification...
> Anyway, max hotspot temp I saw on default was 62, while GPU had 38, so perfect for me^^


That's impressive for an AIO! What speed are your fans running at? I have 6 Gentle Typhoons running at 600 RPM on my 2 360mm rads and my Radeon VII runs at 44C/71C @ 2070Mhz/1200Mhz w/ 1130mV. I haven't checked stock but I would assume it's close to the same since my stock voltage is 1138mV.


----------



## Gregix

Well, I have Noctuas on rad now. Hard to say what speed is, have EVGA software aimed for coolant temp, and it never reached 30 degrees as far I know. And fan curve for this is rather step, but at 30 is like 35% fan speed(they are 1700 max). But, in front case I have 3 1400rpm, full speed fans(have to wait for cable for managing their speed), so they do more than Noctuas.

As for my OC tests, my card is not best chip, so far max I had is 2050/1200 at 1175mv with +20%pl. Any less voltage and have crashes(reboot). And still testing it, so far my 2 test for crashing are done w/o crash. Now Ill try game.

Maybe I should try powerlimit mods.


----------



## enot75

Not sees the second video card Radeon 7, motherboard ASRock b460 pro4


----------



## ilmazzo

enot75 said:


> Not sees the second video card Radeon 7, motherboard ASRock b460 pro4


test the single gpu, does it work?


----------



## enot75

one work in the first slot x16. they don't want to work together. Tried using Razer x1-x16 do not determine the video card


----------



## Kryton

If you're trying to crossfire them it won't work, that's not supported by these new cards.


----------



## ilmazzo

Kryton said:


> If you're trying to crossfire them it won't work, that's not supported by these new cards.


well, under DX11 not, under DX12 seems you have to use proper software support for multigpu.... not aware of any game that can take advantage of dual VII though.....


----------



## enot75

ilmazzo said:


> well, under DX11 not, under DX12 seems you have to use proper software support for multigpu.... not aware of any game that can take advantage of dual VII though.....


Mining...


----------



## pdasterly

my monitor is dying, anyone have a recommendation, i have xr341ck, prefer something equal or better and hdr is a must


----------



## Kryton

ilmazzo said:


> well, under DX11 not, under DX12 seems you have to use proper software support for multigpu.... not aware of any game that can take advantage of dual VII though.....


Right now I don't believe it is in any way and probrably won't be. I also believe the function itself is no longer supported on recent releases leading up to Rad VII.
Just need to ask someone the question and will do that before long to confirm.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

WannaBeOCer said:


> That's impressive for an AIO! What speed are your fans running at? I have 6 Gentle Typhoons running at 600 RPM on my 2 360mm rads and my Radeon VII runs at 44C/71C @ 2070Mhz/1200Mhz w/ 1130mV. I haven't checked stock but I would assume it's close to the same since my stock voltage is 1138mV.


That is some high clock speed considering the stock voltages.


----------



## bigjdubb

pdasterly said:


> my monitor is dying, anyone have a recommendation, i have xr341ck, prefer something equal or better and hdr is a must


I am curious to see what the answers are because I haven't been able to find a monitor I would want to use for gaming that has good hdr.


----------



## pdasterly

bigjdubb said:


> I am curious to see what the answers are because I haven't been able to find a monitor I would want to use for gaming that has good hdr.


ultra-wide or 4k-5k, hdr and freesync are all required


----------



## bigjdubb

pdasterly said:


> ultra-wide or 4k-5k, hdr and freesync are all required


It will have to be a freesync 2 monitor. 

https://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-34GK950F-B-gaming-monitor

This one also works with Nvidia cards if that matters to you.


----------



## pdasterly

those are 55" oled prices, screen is nice tho



bigjdubb said:


> It will have to be a freesync 2 monitor.
> 
> https://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-34GK950F-B-gaming-monitor
> 
> This one also works with Nvidia cards if that matters to you.


----------



## pmc25

pdasterly said:


> those are 55" oled prices, screen is nice tho


The price is artificially inflated because the G-Sync version is ludicrously expensive. They don't want the delta to be too big between the two.

It is somehow obscene that these cheapo IPS panels are selling for the same as LG's own mid tier OLED TVs (the panel of which costs about 5x as much).


----------



## battlenut

MSIMAX said:


> can you retest at stock settings?
> 
> also i found a bug where using relive will drop your mem clocks to 800mhz


Alright got everything switched over to a bigger quieter case. I did rerun at stock, core temp was 44C and junction was 70c. that was after an hour of unigine valley loop.


----------



## bigjdubb

pdasterly said:


> those are 55" oled prices, screen is nice tho


There are two things you will get when choosing to go hdr on a pc monitor. The first is crappy hdr compared to TV's, the second is stupidly high prices for that crappy hdr. The monitors coming out with better hdr are twice the price of that one.


----------



## pdasterly

bigjdubb said:


> There are two things you will get when choosing to go hdr on a pc monitor. The first is crappy hdr compared to TV's, the second is stupidly high prices for that crappy hdr. The monitors coming out with better hdr are twice the price of that one.


samsung CRG9


----------



## bigjdubb

That's an excellent example of what I was talking about.


----------



## pdasterly

bigjdubb said:


> That's an excellent example of what I was talking about.


mad expensive, 1500, samsung rep called me this morn, im like **** do u want


----------



## bigjdubb

Well $1500 isn't as bad as I thought it would be. The one it's replacing was $1500 so I assumed the new one would be even more.


----------



## pdasterly

bigjdubb said:


> Well $1500 isn't as bad as I thought it would be. The one it's replacing was $1500 so I assumed the new one would be even more.


https://www.amd.com/en/products/freesync-monitors


https://www.samsung.com/levant/monitors/c49rg9/LC49RG90SSMXZN/


----------



## BTViolence

I haven't looked through the past pages after 19.4.1 dropped but I was messing around with settings and auto undervolt is an instant crash in a lot of games for me. I wouldn't recommend using it right now, not stable.


----------



## BTViolence

Gregix said:


> I just did swap from morpheus to aio EVGA 240, like CarbonFire did.
> So far is good, very good. No OC for now, as just jumped in. New case too, lots of work with retention ring modification...
> Anyway, max hotspot temp I saw on default was 62, while GPU had 38, so perfect for me^^
> 
> And I left 2 original fans from stock cooler^^, so VRMs are cooled by them. 53C max.



Curious to know what paste you are running, @Gregix.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

pdasterly said:


> https://www.amd.com/en/products/freesync-monitors
> 
> 
> https://www.samsung.com/levant/monitors/c49rg9/LC49RG90SSMXZN/


this is my Favorite (for now)
1440p 144Hz HDR-600

https://www.samsung.com/levant/monitors/c27hg70/LC27HG70QQMXZN/


----------



## Seizan

Yo, anyone have a PPT for VII? thx


----------



## pdasterly

Seizan said:


> Yo, anyone have a PPT for VII? thx


https://www.tomshw.de/2019/02/27/rt...aks-fuer-neueinsteiger-und-profis-igorslab/6/


----------



## Seizan

pdasterly said:


> https://www.tomshw.de/2019/02/27/rt...aks-fuer-neueinsteiger-und-profis-igorslab/6/


TY


----------



## stewlzbang

Speaking off Power play tables is anyone able to inform me of the difference between these 2 Reg Mods:

MorePowerVII_77+:
+77%(+20%) max power limit, 400A TDC Core (330A), 66A TDC SoC (50A)
1193mV SoC (1168mV), max HBM 1300MHz (1200MHz)

MorePowerVII_77_UV:
+77%(+20%) max power limit, 400A TDC Core (330A), 66A TDC SoC (50A)
1168mV Vcore (1218mV), max HBM 1300MHz (1200MHz)

Am i reading correctly that the MorePowerVII_77_UV is actually lowering the max voltage to the gpu from 1218mV to 1168mV ?? So in theory the MorePowerVII_77+: would give better OC potential?

Also is there any way to increase hbm2 Voltage? I have samsung chips and they can bench fine at 1150Mhz but get artifacting at 1200mV near the end of a timespy run with everything else at default except a higher fan curve to eliminate temps from the equation. 0.85 V seems so low for hbm compared to the original vegas 1.25 and 1.35 V


----------



## pmc25

Powecolor RVII has dropped to €639 at Mindfactory in Germany, for anyone interested. Cheapest in Europe. Cheaper than the US if you account for the 19% tax.


----------



## tolis626

Ne01 OnnA said:


> this is my Favorite (for now)
> 1440p 144Hz HDR-600
> 
> https://www.samsung.com/levant/monitors/c27hg70/LC27HG70QQMXZN/


This is a great monitor. Really, awesome. But it has some severe QC issues. I've read quite a few horror stories online, and mine even came with what seemed like a burned pixel right in the center. Turned out to be dust in the panel, according to Samsung's service center. They replaced the panel on mine (still salty about that, they should've just given me another, I had it for less than a week before I sent it back) and the second one has dust behind the panel again, but this time it's in the very bottom left corner, so I never actually see it. Didn't bother sending it back as it works fine otherwise. 

I also have a problem with my GPU with it, where if I push the card's overclock, the screen will go black when switching from 2D to 3D. The severity of the problem depends on how far I push the card's core voltage. It's probably my GPU, its upgrade is overdue, but still, I'm a bit salty about that.

BUT! A) it's not like other monitors of this class don't have any QC issues and B) if it works, it works as advertised. Really happy with my purchase for the past few months.


----------



## 113802

Ne01 OnnA said:


> this is my Favorite (for now)
> 1440p 144Hz HDR-600
> 
> https://www.samsung.com/levant/monitors/c27hg70/LC27HG70QQMXZN/


I still think the XF270HUA is the best FreeSync monitor until true HDR FreeSync monitors are out.


----------



## Gregix

BTViolence said:


> Gregix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did swap from morpheus to aio EVGA 240, like CarbonFire did.
> So far is good, very good. No OC for now, as just jumped in. New case too, lots of work with retention ring modification...
> Anyway, max hotspot temp I saw on default was 62, while GPU had 38, so perfect for me^^
> 
> And I left 2 original fans from stock cooler^^, so VRMs are cooled by them. 53C max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to know what paste you are running, @Gregix.
Click to expand...

Well, it is new Noctua paste. NT-H2. It just spreads better for me than grizzly. Have some LM too, but die surface isn't flat enough for it I think. Hbms are marginally lower than GPU itself.
And they are hotter btw, like 2-4 degrees more.
Had less difference on morpheus, even with grizzly, but grizzly gave me higher temps for some reason, so I stick now to Noctua.


----------



## kicurry

So I just got my Vega Vll. Stock volts is 1070. runs at 1800 at defualt undervolt with junction temp at 100. This is temp after 1 hour.Mining the card earns a 1.5 a day. I have full water coming for card. Need link for advanced overclcoking. Great card.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

tolis626 said:


> This is a great monitor. Really, awesome. But it has some severe QC issues. I've read quite a few horror stories online, and mine even came with what seemed like a burned pixel right in the center. Turned out to be dust in the panel, according to Samsung's service center. They replaced the panel on mine (still salty about that, they should've just given me another, I had it for less than a week before I sent it back) and the second one has dust behind the panel again, but this time it's in the very bottom left corner, so I never actually see it. Didn't bother sending it back as it works fine otherwise.
> 
> I also have a problem with my GPU with it, where if I push the card's overclock, the screen will go black when switching from 2D to 3D. The severity of the problem depends on how far I push the card's core voltage. It's probably my GPU, its upgrade is overdue, but still, I'm a bit salty about that.
> 
> BUT! A) it's not like other monitors of this class don't have any QC issues and B) if it works, it works as advertised. Really happy with my purchase for the past few months.





WannaBeOCer said:


> I still think the XF270HUA is the best FreeSync monitor until true HDR FreeSync monitors are out.


This one is the New Line (HDR-600) -> https://www.samsung.com/levant/monitors/c27hg70/LC27HG70QQMXZN/
Old one is (HDR-400) -> https://www.samsung.com/us/computin...ming-monitor-with-quantum-dot-lc27hg70qqnxza/

Also Samsung 'as the one' (for now) has HDR-1000 Monitor with FreeSync 2


----------



## 113802

Ne01 OnnA said:


> This one is the New Line (HDR-600) -> https://www.samsung.com/levant/monitors/c27hg70/LC27HG70QQMXZN/
> Old one is (HDR-400) -> https://www.samsung.com/us/computin...ming-monitor-with-quantum-dot-lc27hg70qqnxza/
> 
> Also Samsung 'as the one' (for now) has HDR-1000 Monitor with FreeSync 2 /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


I'm aware of the specs of Samsung's monitors. Current high refresh rate monitors aren't 10 bit.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Color Supported: 1.07B means it has 10Bit capable display (Sammie uses it's own IPS implementation)
I have Early iIyama model with True 10Bit Matrix (now it's replaced with 8->10Bit FRT)

Truth is that we can't tell the obvious difference 
Im waiting for OLED or Micro-LED monitors.

For now im cool with my iiYama (OC up to 75Hz with 10Bit, but i need to use 32GB/s cable for this)


----------



## 113802

Finally have time to actually overclock my Radeon VII.


2175Mhz/1250Mhz @ 1200mV +50% PL

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35365884?


----------



## pdasterly

WannaBeOCer said:


> Finally have time to actually overclock my Radeon VII.
> 
> 
> 2175Mhz/1250Mhz @ 1200mV +50% PL
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35365884?


i need the recipe


----------



## tolis626

Ne01 OnnA said:


> This one is the New Line (HDR-600) -> https://www.samsung.com/levant/monitors/c27hg70/LC27HG70QQMXZN/
> Old one is (HDR-400) -> https://www.samsung.com/us/computin...ming-monitor-with-quantum-dot-lc27hg70qqnxza/
> 
> Also Samsung 'as the one' (for now) has HDR-1000 Monitor with FreeSync 2


Yeah, I noticed right after I posted here that something didn't seem right. I have the HDR-400 version. Well, for 500€ it was the cheapest 1440p 144Hz non-TN monitor I could find on this side of the world. I'm definitely happy with it. And if the newer version only changes peak brightness, I don't really care much to be honest. HDR support in Windows is abysmal right now and I don't really care about it for anything other than movies. And for movies, I won't watch them on a 27" monitor, however good it is, when there's a 50" 4K HDR TV lying around. 

With that said, the only things that would compel me to upgrade would be 4K (after GPUs start being able to do high FPS at 4K), ultrawide and OLED. A 144Hz-ish 3440x1440 Freesync 2 panel would seriously make me consider it. But alas, these will be terribly expensive when they inevitably come, so I think it's gonna be a while before I even consider thinking about an upgrade. For now, I'm just happy that I decided to fork out the extra cash for a 1440p panel and didn't opt for a 1080p 144Hz one. 144Hz was my main goal here, just to get away from 1080p 60Hz, but man are those extra pixels nice.

Only downside is my 390x can't keep up with the resolution. I have to turn everything way down in most games. Come summer, I'll be upgrading to either Vega 64 (If i decide to cheap out on this rig and then wait 'til I build a new one in the fall), VII or, if we have any good news, Navi.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

WannaBeOCer said:


> Finally have time to actually overclock my Radeon VII.
> 
> 
> 2175Mhz/1250Mhz @ 1200mV +50% PL
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35365884?


That is very impressive. I do not think 1080 Ti and 2080 can go that high.


----------



## 113802

ZealotKi11er said:


> That is very impressive. I do not think 1080 Ti and 2080 can go that high.


That's only benchmark stable, 2100Mhz/1200Mhz w/ 1150mV is 100% stable which is only a 12mV increase over my stock voltage and it doesn't power throttle since it's 50%(375w)

Edit: http://www.luxmark.info/top_results/LuxBall HDR/OpenCL/GPU/1

That score is on Windows, I might be able to beat that Tesla V100 on Linux with the water block.

Edit 2: Finally beat the Tesla V100!

Linux: http://www.luxmark.info/node/6612
Windows: http://www.luxmark.info/node/6605


----------



## KaRLiToS

I am mining with a Radeon VII and it is running at 70'C - 24/7

Can someone tell me if it is fine?


----------



## thomasck

GPU block arrived, installing tomorrow!


----------



## 113802

KaRLiToS said:


> I am mining with a Radeon VII and it is running at 70'C - 24/7
> 
> Can someone tell me if it is fine?


That's normal if you want to lower it cover your ears and increase it to 3850 RPM.


----------



## kicurry

Power limit in Wattman is only +- 20%. Any other recommended software for better adjustment?


----------



## kicurry

Watt are your junction temps? Otherwise 70% is fine.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

kicurry said:


> Watt are your junction temps? Otherwise 70% is fine.


At 70C he is probably hitting 110C in junction.


----------



## 113802

kicurry said:


> Power limit in Wattman is only +- 20%. Any other recommended software for better adjustment?


A PP mod, just use the MorePowerVII_50 to increase to +50%(375w)

https://www.tomshw.de/2019/02/27/rt...aks-fuer-neueinsteiger-und-profis-igorslab/6/


----------



## MSIMAX

WannaBeOCer said:


> Finally have time to actually overclock my Radeon VII.
> 
> 
> 2175Mhz/1250Mhz @ 1200mV +50% PL
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35365884?


nice score wish my cpu had more horsepower in it lol


----------



## pdasterly

new driver available

https://drivers.amd.com/drivers/bet...tware-Adrenalin-2019-Edition-19.4.2-Apr15.exe


----------



## BlackFox1337

WannaBeOCer said:


> Finally have time to actually overclock my Radeon VII.
> 
> 
> 2175Mhz/1250Mhz @ 1200mV +50% PL
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35365884?


What Junction Temp are you hitting? I easily hit max Junction with more than 1150mv with the EK waterblock.


----------



## 113802

BlackFox1337 said:


> What Junction Temp are you hitting? I easily hit max Junction with more than 1150mv with the EK waterblock.


I hit 72c on the junction temp and around 42c on core with 1218mV. I have 2 360 rads.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA




----------



## MSIMAX

my kryonaut came today going to repaste after work


----------



## ZealotKi11er

WannaBeOCer said:


> I hit 72c on the junction temp and around 42c on core with 1218mV. I have 2 360 rads.


I do not think the rad size matters at all. With R7 it all depends on the die.


----------



## 113802

ZealotKi11er said:


> I do not think the rad size matters at all. With R7 it all depends on the die.


It's definitely related to the amount of rads I have. When I had my RX Vega 64 in my loop I only had 1 of the 360mm rads installed and I had to run the three Gentle Typhoons at 2150 RPM to keep it from hitting 60c at 375w. Total system load is around 550w. 

Now with my Radeon VII at 375w It runs at 36c 66c junction with the 6 fans I have at 600 RPM. 

My Radeon VII EK block shipped with a ton of different sized screws for no reason without a manual. I downloaded the manual from the site and it shows to use all the short screws for the card.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

WannaBeOCer said:


> It's definitely related to the amount of rads I have. When I had my RX Vega 64 in my loop I only had 1 of the 360mm rads installed and I had to run the three Gentle Typhoons at 2150 RPM to keep it from hitting 60c at 375w. Total system load is around 550w.
> 
> Now with my Radeon VII at 375w It runs at 36c 66c junction with the 6 fans I have at 600 RPM.
> 
> My Radeon VII EK block shipped with a ton of different sized screws for no reason without a manual. I downloaded the manual from the site and it shows to use all the short screws for the card.


If he is hitting 110C junction it is not because of rad size.


----------



## tolis626

WannaBeOCer said:


> It's definitely related to the amount of rads I have. When I had my RX Vega 64 in my loop I only had 1 of the 360mm rads installed and I had to run the three Gentle Typhoons at 2150 RPM to keep it from hitting 60c at 375w. Total system load is around 550w.
> 
> Now with my Radeon VII at 375w It runs at 36c 66c junction with the 6 fans I have at 600 RPM.
> 
> My Radeon VII EK block shipped with a ton of different sized screws for no reason without a manual. I downloaded the manual from the site and it shows to use all the short screws for the card.


A) Rad size/capacity won't matter immediately. After prolonged (and I mean prolonged when talking about 360mm) load then yes, a larger rad with more/faster fans will keep water and eventually component temperatures lower. But if we're talking about a jump in temperatures right after a load starts, then it's probably contact related. Hitting 110C Junction after 2 hours of 4K gaming? A bigger rad will probably help. Hitting 110C junction 2 minutes into gaming/benchmarking? That's probably insufficient contact.

B) I think the longer/larger screws EK provides are used if you also wanna use the stock backplate with your card.


----------



## 113802

tolis626 said:


> A) Rad size/capacity won't matter immediately. After prolonged (and I mean prolonged when talking about 360mm) load then yes, a larger rad with more/faster fans will keep water and eventually component temperatures lower. But if we're talking about a jump in temperatures right after a load starts, then it's probably contact related. Hitting 110C Junction after 2 hours of 4K gaming? A bigger rad will probably help. Hitting 110C junction 2 minutes into gaming/benchmarking? That's probably insufficient contact.
> 
> B) I think the longer/larger screws EK provides are used if you also wanna use the stock backplate with your card.


I didn't realize that his response was regarding the 110c junction temp. Thought he was talking about in general that more rad wouldn't help. Yes hitting 110c junction a few minutes after gaming is a contact issue.

They provided 18 longer screws when the stock backplate only requires 5. This is the first EK water block I've ever ordered where they shipped multiple size screws and without the manual in the packaging. When going to their site there isn't mention of the longer screws.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

*Great Performance*

Vega 64, LC & Vega 7nm

==


----------



## MSIMAX

repasted block and had worse temps 105 jt the division was crashing at known good overclocks this was with a even coat across the die.
took it back apart and this time i used a pea size across the die and individual hbm stacks now jt is 40* over core temp. 
games ran stable so i tortured it again 2175 @ 1.245v on the core 1200 hbm 45% pl gaming all night core hit 55c core jt hit 100c with 1 fan enabled recirculating hot air no crashes.

only option now is ek method with the X across the die and straight lines on the hbm.

im tempted to get a different block for testing purposes.


----------



## Gregix

I have feeling I have to repaste my block too, as my HBM temps are 3-4 higher temps, and for some reason, my OC suck at the moment, despite good GPU and hot spot temps. Maybe will use grizzly this time.


----------



## skline00

Well, I'll be AWOL for awhile because I had to RMA my ASrock Radeon VII. It was acting goofy whenever I would play a steam game. As soon as I strted into the game, I would get a freeze which caused the system to reboot.

I tried the Radeon VII in another rig (the 2600X) and got the same result.

I decided to go the 9900k/GTX2080TI route (see below).


----------



## Oversemper

Good day, Everybody!


Ordering EKWB water full cover block for VII, want to use Fujipoly pads onto mosfets, could anybody advise as to the thickness in mm? 1mm is enough or should I go with 1.5mm?


Also, there is a lot of talk about big gap in temps between the gpu and the junction measurements even when covered by a full card water block. So, clearly VII's die has some unevenness problems which forced AMD to use a fancy graphite pad instead of a classic paste. So, my thoughts are: may be we also should use some pads and don't waste paste onto rocky die? Which are the best available in the consumer market? What about Fujipoly? Or is it possible to buy the same graphite pads which are used by AMD?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Oversemper said:


> Good day, Everybody!
> 
> 
> Ordering EKWB water full cover block for VII, want to use Fujipoly pads onto mosfets, could anybody advise as to the thickness in mm? 1mm is enough or should I go with 1.5mm?
> 
> 
> Also, there is a lot of talk about big gap in temps between the gpu and the junction measurements even when covered by a full card water block. So, clearly VII's die has some unevenness problems which forced AMD to use a fancy graphite pad instead of a classic paste. So, my thoughts are: may be we also should use some pads and don't waste paste onto rocky die? Which are the best available in the consumer market? What about Fujipoly? Or is it possible to buy the same graphite pads which are used by AMD?



I would not bother with Fujipoly pads for VR. They are overbuilt and do not run hot. As for core. Try paste first and see from there. All GPUs seem to be different.


----------



## ilmazzo

skline00 said:


> I decided to go the 9900k/GTX2080TI route (see below).


gaming only rig?

What are your feedback from the +50% cost of the solution compared to the previous?


----------



## 113802

AMD's ROCm 2.3 update performance left me speechless. My Radeon VII is outperforming a RTX 2080's Tensor core performance with this update. 



Spoiler






> python3 tf_cnn_benchmarks.py --num_gpus=1 --use_fp16 --batch_size=64 --model=resnet50


stock 250w

Done warm up
Step Img/sec total_loss
1 images/sec: 345.4 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.118
10 images/sec: 344.2 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.1) 7.757
20 images/sec: 344.5 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 0.6) 7.915
30 images/sec: 344.6 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.7) 7.783
40 images/sec: 344.1 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 0.8) 7.928
50 images/sec: 344.3 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 0.7) 7.876
60 images/sec: 344.1 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 0.7) 7.705
70 images/sec: 344.2 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.8) 8.011
80 images/sec: 344.2 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.7) 7.782
90 images/sec: 343.8 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 0.9) 7.793
100 images/sec: 344.0 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 0.8) 8.046
----------------------------------------------------------------
total images/sec: 343.72
----------------------------------------------------------------

stock 300w

Done warm up
Step Img/sec total_loss
1 images/sec: 349.8 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.110
10 images/sec: 349.6 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 0.7) 7.756
20 images/sec: 349.6 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 0.8) 7.911
30 images/sec: 349.1 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.2) 7.790
40 images/sec: 349.3 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 1.0) 7.912
50 images/sec: 349.3 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 1.0) 7.887
60 images/sec: 349.2 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 1.0) 7.709
70 images/sec: 349.1 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 1.2) 8.004
80 images/sec: 349.1 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 1.2) 7.780
90 images/sec: 349.2 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 1.1) 7.806
100 images/sec: 349.2 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 1.0) 8.041
----------------------------------------------------------------
total images/sec: 348.91
----------------------------------------------------------------

2000Mhz/1200Mhz @ 1090mV 

Done warm up
Step Img/sec total_loss
1 images/sec: 391.5 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.112
10 images/sec: 391.6 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 0.7) 7.744
20 images/sec: 391.5 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 0.6) 7.902
30 images/sec: 391.4 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.8) 7.788
40 images/sec: 391.5 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.7) 7.913
50 images/sec: 391.6 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.8) 7.886
60 images/sec: 391.5 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.8) 7.726
70 images/sec: 391.4 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.9) 8.008
80 images/sec: 391.5 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.9) 7.781
90 images/sec: 391.5 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.9) 7.802
100 images/sec: 391.4 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.9) 8.034
----------------------------------------------------------------
total images/sec: 391.10
----------------------------------------------------------------



> TF_ROCM_FUSION_ENABLE=1 python3 tf_cnn_benchmarks.py --num_gpus=1 --use_fp16 --batch_size=64 --model=resnet50


2000Mhz/1200Mhz @ 1090mV w/ ROCm Fusion enabled.

Done warm up
Step Img/sec total_loss
1 images/sec: 411.1 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.115
10 images/sec: 410.5 +/- 0.6 (jitter = 1.5) 7.751
20 images/sec: 410.6 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.4) 7.910
30 images/sec: 410.4 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.5) 7.789
40 images/sec: 410.6 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.6) 7.910
50 images/sec: 410.7 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.5) 7.883
60 images/sec: 410.6 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.3) 7.723
70 images/sec: 410.6 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 1.5) 8.019
80 images/sec: 410.5 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 1.5) 7.784
90 images/sec: 410.3 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.5) 7.801
100 images/sec: 410.4 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.5) 8.037
----------------------------------------------------------------
total images/sec: 410.06
----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ZealotKi11er

WannaBeOCer said:


> AMD's ROCm 2.3 update performance left me speechless. My Radeon VII is outperforming a RTX 2080's Tensor core performance with this update.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> stock 250w
> 
> Done warm up
> Step Img/sec total_loss
> 1 images/sec: 345.4 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.118
> 10 images/sec: 344.2 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 1.1) 7.757
> 20 images/sec: 344.5 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 0.6) 7.915
> 30 images/sec: 344.6 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.7) 7.783
> 40 images/sec: 344.1 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 0.8) 7.928
> 50 images/sec: 344.3 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 0.7) 7.876
> 60 images/sec: 344.1 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 0.7) 7.705
> 70 images/sec: 344.2 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.8) 8.011
> 80 images/sec: 344.2 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.7) 7.782
> 90 images/sec: 343.8 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 0.9) 7.793
> 100 images/sec: 344.0 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 0.8) 8.046
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> total images/sec: 343.72
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> stock 300w
> 
> Done warm up
> Step Img/sec total_loss
> 1 images/sec: 349.8 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.110
> 10 images/sec: 349.6 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 0.7) 7.756
> 20 images/sec: 349.6 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 0.8) 7.911
> 30 images/sec: 349.1 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.2) 7.790
> 40 images/sec: 349.3 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 1.0) 7.912
> 50 images/sec: 349.3 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 1.0) 7.887
> 60 images/sec: 349.2 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 1.0) 7.709
> 70 images/sec: 349.1 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 1.2) 8.004
> 80 images/sec: 349.1 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 1.2) 7.780
> 90 images/sec: 349.2 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 1.1) 7.806
> 100 images/sec: 349.2 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 1.0) 8.041
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> total images/sec: 348.91
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 2000Mhz/1200Mhz @ 1090mV
> 
> Done warm up
> Step Img/sec total_loss
> 1 images/sec: 391.5 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.112
> 10 images/sec: 391.6 +/- 0.5 (jitter = 0.7) 7.744
> 20 images/sec: 391.5 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 0.6) 7.902
> 30 images/sec: 391.4 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.8) 7.788
> 40 images/sec: 391.5 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.7) 7.913
> 50 images/sec: 391.6 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.8) 7.886
> 60 images/sec: 391.5 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.8) 7.726
> 70 images/sec: 391.4 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.9) 8.008
> 80 images/sec: 391.5 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.9) 7.781
> 90 images/sec: 391.5 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.9) 7.802
> 100 images/sec: 391.4 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.9) 8.034
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> total images/sec: 391.10
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 2000Mhz/1200Mhz @ 1090mV w/ ROCm Fusion enabled.
> 
> Done warm up
> Step Img/sec total_loss
> 1 images/sec: 411.1 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.115
> 10 images/sec: 410.5 +/- 0.6 (jitter = 1.5) 7.751
> 20 images/sec: 410.6 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.4) 7.910
> 30 images/sec: 410.4 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.5) 7.789
> 40 images/sec: 410.6 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.6) 7.910
> 50 images/sec: 410.7 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.5) 7.883
> 60 images/sec: 410.6 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.3) 7.723
> 70 images/sec: 410.6 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 1.5) 8.019
> 80 images/sec: 410.5 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 1.5) 7.784
> 90 images/sec: 410.3 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.5) 7.801
> 100 images/sec: 410.4 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 1.5) 8.037
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> total images/sec: 410.06
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


How is it possible? 
1TB/s memory?


----------



## 113802

ZealotKi11er said:


> How is it possible?
> 1TB/s memory?


I have no clue what they changed in the driver but it's related to the ROCm 2.3 release.

This is the performance I had when using ROCm 2.2 compared to my previous post: https://www.overclock.net/forum/21-...6518-tensorflow-benchmark-resnet-50-fp16.html

Here's PugetSystem's ResNet-50 batch size 128 with their RTX 2080 Ti and RTX 2080. https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/h...2070-GTX-1660Ti-1070-1080Ti-and-Titan-V-1386/

FP16 batch size 128



Spoiler



250w

FP16 batch size 128

Done warm up
Step Img/sec total_loss
1 images/sec: 382.1 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 7.876
10 images/sec: 381.4 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 1.1) 7.951
20 images/sec: 381.6 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 0.7) 7.950
30 images/sec: 381.8 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.8) 7.942
40 images/sec: 381.7 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.7) 7.960
50 images/sec: 381.7 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.7) 7.709
60 images/sec: 381.7 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.7) 7.914
70 images/sec: 381.7 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.7) 7.834
80 images/sec: 381.8 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.7) 7.966
90 images/sec: 381.7 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.7) 7.803
100 images/sec: 381.6 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.9) 7.756
----------------------------------------------------------------
total images/sec: 381.48
----------------------------------------------------------------

Stock 300w

FP16 batch size 128

Done warm up
Step Img/sec total_loss
1 images/sec: 392.3 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 7.873
10 images/sec: 391.4 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.5) 7.956
20 images/sec: 391.3 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.4) 7.948
30 images/sec: 391.2 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 7.949
40 images/sec: 391.2 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 7.963
50 images/sec: 391.1 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.6) 7.712
60 images/sec: 391.0 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.8) 7.909
70 images/sec: 390.8 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.8) 7.838
80 images/sec: 390.7 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.8) 7.964
90 images/sec: 390.7 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.8) 7.794
100 images/sec: 390.7 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.7) 7.773
----------------------------------------------------------------
total images/sec: 390.55
----------------------------------------------------------------


ROCM Fusion FP16 w/ 300w batch size 128

Done warm up
Step Img/sec total_loss
1 images/sec: 413.3 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 7.881
10 images/sec: 413.6 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.3) 7.955
20 images/sec: 413.7 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 7.953
30 images/sec: 413.6 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 7.945
40 images/sec: 413.5 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 7.956
50 images/sec: 413.4 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 7.712
60 images/sec: 413.2 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 7.906
70 images/sec: 413.2 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 7.826
80 images/sec: 413.1 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.6) 7.973
90 images/sec: 413.1 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 7.799
100 images/sec: 413.1 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.6) 7.771
----------------------------------------------------------------
total images/sec: 412.91
----------------------------------------------------------------



FP32 batch size 64



Spoiler



250w stock

Done warm up
Step Img/sec total_loss
1 images/sec: 253.9 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.220
10 images/sec: 254.2 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.4) 7.880
20 images/sec: 253.9 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 7.910
30 images/sec: 253.6 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.9) 7.820
40 images/sec: 253.4 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.7) 8.005
50 images/sec: 253.2 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.7) 7.768
60 images/sec: 253.0 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.7) 8.115
70 images/sec: 252.9 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.6) 7.819
80 images/sec: 252.8 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.6) 7.978
90 images/sec: 252.7 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.7) 8.100
100 images/sec: 252.7 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.6) 8.035
----------------------------------------------------------------
total images/sec: 252.51
----------------------------------------------------------------


300w stock

Done warm up
Step Img/sec total_loss
1 images/sec: 258.6 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.220
10 images/sec: 259.7 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.3) 7.880
20 images/sec: 259.8 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.5) 7.910
30 images/sec: 259.3 +/- 0.4 (jitter = 0.5) 7.820
40 images/sec: 259.3 +/- 0.3 (jitter = 0.6) 8.004
50 images/sec: 259.4 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.5) 7.770
60 images/sec: 259.5 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.5) 8.112
70 images/sec: 259.5 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.5) 7.818
80 images/sec: 259.5 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.5) 7.979
90 images/sec: 259.4 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.5) 8.096
100 images/sec: 259.4 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 8.039
----------------------------------------------------------------
total images/sec: 259.22
----------------------------------------------------------------


ROCm Fusion w/ 300w stock

Done warm up
Step Img/sec total_loss
1 images/sec: 277.4 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 8.220
10 images/sec: 277.2 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.3) 7.880
20 images/sec: 277.2 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.3) 7.910
30 images/sec: 277.1 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.3) 7.821
40 images/sec: 277.0 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.2) 8.004
50 images/sec: 277.0 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.2) 7.770
60 images/sec: 276.8 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.3) 8.114
70 images/sec: 276.7 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.4) 7.816
80 images/sec: 276.7 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 7.977
90 images/sec: 276.4 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.6) 8.097
100 images/sec: 276.4 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.7) 8.033
----------------------------------------------------------------
total images/sec: 276.26
----------------------------------------------------------------



Edit: Found the reason, Tensorflow improvements in 2.3.

https://github.com/ROCmSoftwarePlatform/tensorflow-upstream/issues/173



> ROCm2.3 is out, the majority of Tensorflow CNN benchmarks performance has been further improved.


----------



## kicurry

So I finally tried undervolting my card. Have it set at 1745 hrtz with .960 volts and memory at 1150. Ran the Assetto Corsa Benchmark and it beat the stock settings at 4100 x 2160! Total volts at wall were 365. the cpu is 2700X with 16 gigs memory and 4 fans. 1000 watt EVGA power supply. So far I cannot get it to overclock and do any better, but just started.


----------



## adi6293

Hi guys, so last month I upgraded my Vega 64 to Radeon VII and I started overclocking it, right away I noticed that my junction temperature is insane, it easily goes to 110C even at stock, it seems like I got a decent card because my stock voltage is only 1051mV and I managed to OC it to 1950Mhz at 1090mV but the noise is rather annoying even when I playing on decent headset and is seems like the card could OC more but my junction temperature is holding me back so I thought why not put it under water? I'm rather green when it comes to this so I put few bits and bobs together and I'm looking for an advice to what else I might need, here are few of my wish lists 

https://www.scan.co.uk/wishlists/dca...8-05e0458127d6

https://www.scan.co.uk/wishlists/1ee...4-b8a9d73dca21

https://www.scan.co.uk/wishlists/ac8...e-19d67dee733c

What do you think guys? Is anyone here running a Radeon VII under water? Thanks in advance


----------



## ZealotKi11er

WC will only fix the noise. The delta will still be there. I still hit very high junction temp even with water block.


----------



## 113802

adi6293 said:


> Hi guys, so last month I upgraded my Vega 64 to Radeon VII and I started overclocking it, right away I noticed that my junction temperature is insane, it easily goes to 110C even at stock, it seems like I got a decent card because my stock voltage is only 1051mV and I managed to OC it to 1950Mhz at 1090mV but the noise is rather annoying even when I playing on decent headset and is seems like the card could OC more but my junction temperature is holding me back so I thought why not put it under water? I'm rather green when it comes to this so I put few bits and bobs together and I'm looking for an advice to what else I might need, here are few of my wish lists
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/wishlists/dca...8-05e0458127d6
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/wishlists/1ee...4-b8a9d73dca21
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/wishlists/ac8...e-19d67dee733c
> 
> What do you think guys? Is anyone here running a Radeon VII under water? Thanks in advance


The Radeon VII is great under water. Junction is around 60-70. No where near the 110c that causes it to throttle. Along with the low junction temperature you can feed it more power with the reg mods. I stick with 375w and I was able to go up to 2100Mhz instead of the 1950Mhz that i was stuck at.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

WannaBeOCer said:


> The Radeon VII is great under water. Junction is around 60-70. No where near the 110c that causes it to throttle. Along with the low junction temperature you can feed it more power with the reg mods. I stick with 375w and I was able to go up to 2100Mhz instead of the 1950Mhz that i was stuck at.


Just tested my WB. 85C in 4-5s of load. If one is hitting 110C on air they first need to try with 100% fan speed and see if that improves anything. Not all cards are the same.


----------



## 113802

ZealotKi11er said:


> Just tested my WB. 85C in 4-5s of load. If one is hitting 110C on air they first need to try with 100% fan speed and see if that improves anything. Not all cards are the same.


What kind of load? Furmark load or game load? From everyone I've seen online they are in the low 70s with a 240mm rad with an EK block. Of course all cards aren't the same but when it comes to cooling with an EK waterblock results are similar.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

WannaBeOCer said:


> What kind of load? Furmark load or game load? From everyone I've seen online they are in the low 70s with a 240mm rad with an EK block. Of course all cards aren't the same but when it comes to cooling with an EK waterblock results are similar.


Heaven or TimeSpy. The card and Rad are all cool even after running for 10 mins. After about 1 loop of TS with 1.15v I am at 105-110C. 360mm thick rad.


----------



## tolis626

Sounds like a contact issue to me 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## adi6293

ZealotKi11er said:


> Just tested my WB. 85C in 4-5s of load. If one is hitting 110C on air they first need to try with 100% fan speed and see if that improves anything. Not all cards are the same.


Ok so I set my card to stock with fans at 100% and run couple of Firestrike tests and my results are 

FireStrike Stress Test:
Peak Junction Temperature 102C 
Peak Core Temperature 67C
Result 98.9%

Firestrike Ultra Stress Test: 
Peak Junction Temperature 108C 
Peak Core Temperature 69C
Result 99.5% 

Now for whatever reason I got a lower score at lower resolution but none the less in terms of temperature my card isn't the best, I've tried washer mod but it didn't help, I'm thinking of changing this pad to thermal paste, has anyone done that?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

adi6293 said:


> Ok so I set my card to stock with fans at 100% and run couple of Firestrike tests and my results are
> 
> FireStrike Stress Test:
> Peak Junction Temperature 102C
> Peak Core Temperature 67C
> Result 98.9%
> 
> Firestrike Ultra Stress Test:
> Peak Junction Temperature 108C
> Peak Core Temperature 69C
> Result 99.5%
> 
> Now for whatever reason I got a lower score at lower resolution but none the less in terms of temperature my card isn't the best, I've tried washer mod but it didn't help, I'm thinking of changing this pad to thermal paste, has anyone done that?


I have tried thermal paste, washer mode, liquid metal. Nothing helped.


----------



## newls1

what are you all doing or modding to get this card to 375w power levels? what am I missing? Just got mine, and would like to know please! Thank you


----------



## ZealotKi11er

newls1 said:


> what are you all doing or modding to get this card to 375w power levels? what am I missing? Just got mine, and would like to know please! Thank you


You really do not need 375W power level. +20% is more than enough.


----------



## newls1

ZealotKi11er said:


> You really do not need 375W power level. +20% is more than enough.


card is going under a EKFC WB when it comes in.. I do agree, I do not need/want that much power but im trying to figure out why in the hell my core speed JUMPS ALL OVER THE PLACE and causing so much stuttering. Ill be at 1950ish MHz then 1200,then 1400, then 1680, then 1765 etc... each and every second. The gpu does NOT stay at a steady speed, not even a somewhat steady speed. This has to be my stuttering issue. While watching heaven benchmark, junction temp doesnt exceed 96c, GPU temp stays maxed at 66c.. I have power slider @ 20% (maxed) mem 1150, gpu 1950mhz. all set in wattman. Fan speeds set to 100% Wish I could figure out this stuttering issue and constant gpu speed bouncing all over the place. I can understand it going from 1950 down to 1800ish etc due to temps but this issue im having has to be a setting or something im doing. Please, anyone have any input?


----------



## 113802

ZealotKi11er said:


> You really do not need 375W power level. +20% is more than enough.


I noticed the Radeon VII power throttles when voltage is set to 1080mV+ since it hits 300w pretty often. You might aswell give it the extra 75w headroom so it stays at P7 100% of the time. 




newls1 said:


> card is going under a EKFC WB when it comes in.. I do agree, I do not need/want that much power but im trying to figure out why in the hell my core speed JUMPS ALL OVER THE PLACE and causing so much stuttering. Ill be at 1950ish MHz then 1200,then 1400, then 1680, then 1765 etc... each and every second. The gpu does NOT stay at a steady speed, not even a somewhat steady speed. This has to be my stuttering issue. While watching heaven benchmark, junction temp doesnt exceed 96c, GPU temp stays maxed at 66c.. I have power slider @ 20% (maxed) mem 1150, gpu 1950mhz. all set in wattman. Fan speeds set to 100% Wish I could figure out this stuttering issue and constant gpu speed bouncing all over the place. I can understand it going from 1950 down to 1800ish etc due to temps but this issue im having has to be a setting or something im doing. Please, anyone have any input?


That can be due to many factors, power throttling, CPU bottleneck due to garbage game engines and even FPS targets in game or Radeon Chill. Also I noticed the Edge browser and the Edge(beta) Chromium based browser when playing Youtube videos in the background also causes the GPU to run at a low frequency. Using FireFox or Chrome fixed that issue for me.

Enjoy: https://www.tomshw.de/2019/02/27/rt...aks-fuer-neueinsteiger-und-profis-igorslab/6/


----------



## newls1

WannaBeOCer said:


> I noticed the Radeon VII power throttles when voltage is set to 1080mV+ since it hits 300w pretty often. You might aswell give it the extra 75w headroom so it stays at P7 100% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That can be due to many factors, power throttling, CPU bottleneck due to garbage game engines and even FPS targets in game or Radeon Chill. Also I noticed the Edge browser and the Edge(beta) Chromium based browser when playing Youtube videos in the background also causes the GPU to run at a low frequency. Using FireFox or Chrome fixed that issue for me.
> 
> Enjoy: https://www.tomshw.de/2019/02/27/rt...aks-fuer-neueinsteiger-und-profis-igorslab/6/


i was thinking it was power throttling, so how can i stop this? Also, the cpu im using isnt the best of course (9400f) @ 4ghz, but playing same games up until i installed this Radeon7 today played just fine with the 980ti... thats why im like F*ck! 

**EDIT** How can i get your link in english? and how can i give this card the 75w extra juice??? Dying to find out!! this might fix my issue!!!


----------



## 113802

newls1 said:


> i was thinking it was power throttling, so how can i stop this? Also, the cpu im using isnt the best of course (9400f) @ 4ghz, but playing same games up until i installed this Radeon7 today played just fine with the 980ti...
> 
> **EDIT** How can i get your link in english?


Your browser doesn't have a translator? Setup RivaTuner to check CPU usage per core and GPU power used along with monitoring the temperatures when you're in game. I'm pretty sure DirectX 12 games are CPU bottlenecked with quad cores now adays.\

Edit: JayzTwoCents actually posted a video recently showing a CPU bottleneck.


----------



## newls1

this isnt a quad core, its a 6core and all games played fine prior to this


----------



## ZealotKi11er

newls1 said:


> i was thinking it was power throttling, so how can i stop this? Also, the cpu im using isnt the best of course (9400f) @ 4ghz, but playing same games up until i installed this Radeon7 today played just fine with the 980ti... thats why im like F*ck!
> 
> **EDIT** How can i get your link in english? and how can i give this card the 75w extra juice??? Dying to find out!! this might fix my issue!!!


That will not fix the issue, 100% sure on that.


----------



## newls1

WannaBeOCer said:


> I noticed the Radeon VII power throttles when voltage is set to 1080mV+ since it hits 300w pretty often. You might aswell give it the extra 75w headroom so it stays at P7 100% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what can I do to obtain the above results of adding the extra 75w as im @ 1100mv to obtain this OC


----------



## 113802

newls1 said:


> what can I do to obtain the above results of adding the extra 75w as im @ 1100mv to obtain this OC


Ha was mixing up your 9400f with a q9400. Use the link to download the reg mod to add 50% PL.


----------



## newls1

ok thank you


----------



## 113802

Received a performance database update for the Radeon VII. Another massive improvement for Tensorflow! More info and my stock results can be found here along with the performance database. https://github.com/ROCmSoftwarePlatform/tensorflow-upstream/issues/173

These are my overclocked results @ 2000/1200 w/ 1090mV

FP16 with Fusion batch size 128

TF_ROCM_FUSION_ENABLE=1 python3 tf_cnn_benchmarks.py --num_gpus=1 --batch_size=128 --model=resnet50 --use_fp16



> Done warm up
> Step Img/sec total_loss
> 1 images/sec: 486.2 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 7.879
> 10 images/sec: 485.8 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.6) 7.956
> 20 images/sec: 485.7 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 7.950
> 30 images/sec: 485.5 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 7.940
> 40 images/sec: 485.6 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.6) 7.961
> 50 images/sec: 485.5 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.6) 7.721
> 60 images/sec: 485.4 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.7) 7.920
> 70 images/sec: 485.3 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.7) 7.838
> 80 images/sec: 485.3 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.7) 7.971
> 90 images/sec: 485.2 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.7) 7.799
> 100 images/sec: 485.0 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.8) 7.777
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> total images/sec: 484.76
> ----------------------------------------------------------------



FP32 with Fusion batch size 128

TF_ROCM_FUSION_ENABLE=1 python3 tf_cnn_benchmarks.py --num_gpus=1 --batch_size=128 --model=resnet50



> Done warm up
> Step Img/sec total_loss
> 1 images/sec: 344.9 +/- 0.0 (jitter = 0.0) 7.972
> 10 images/sec: 346.1 +/- 0.2 (jitter = 0.7) 7.856
> 20 images/sec: 346.0 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 7.913
> 30 images/sec: 345.8 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.4) 7.734
> 40 images/sec: 345.8 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.4) 7.969
> 50 images/sec: 345.7 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.4) 8.024
> 60 images/sec: 345.6 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.4) 7.898
> 70 images/sec: 345.6 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.4) 7.984
> 80 images/sec: 345.6 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 7.805
> 90 images/sec: 345.6 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 7.786
> 100 images/sec: 345.6 +/- 0.1 (jitter = 0.5) 7.818
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> total images/sec: 345.45
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## newls1

what considered max safe voltage for air cooled with 100% fan and max safe voltage for watercooled?


----------



## 113802

newls1 said:


> what considered max safe voltage for air cooled with 100% fan and max safe voltage for watercooled?


The max allowed voltage is safe which is 1218mV.


----------



## newls1

tyvm


----------



## Hwgeek

WannaBeOCer said:


> Received a performance database update for the Radeon VII. Another massive improvement for Tensorflow! More info and my stock results can be found here along with the performance database. https://github.com/ROCmSoftwarePlatform/tensorflow-upstream/issues/173
> 
> These are my overclocked results @ 2000/1200 w/ 1090mV
> 
> FP16 with Fusion batch size 128
> 
> TF_ROCM_FUSION_ENABLE=1 python3 tf_cnn_benchmarks.py --num_gpus=1 --batch_size=128 --model=resnet50 --use_fp16
> 
> TF_ROCM_FUSION_ENABLE=1 python3 tf_cnn_benchmarks.py --num_gpus=1 --batch_size=128 --model=resnet50


Isn't it RTX 2080Ti level of performance now?


----------



## 113802

Hwgeek said:


> Isn't it RTX 2080Ti level of performance now?


No, the RTX 2080 Ti has 544 Tensor cores while a RTX 2080 has 368 but it does outperform a RTX 2080 by a decent amount now.

ResNet-50

FP16 training w/ Tensor cores

4.5% faster than a RTX 2080 
13.6% faster than a RTX 2080 when ROCm Fusion is enabled

34% slower than a RTX 2080 Ti
22% slower than a RTX 2080 Ti when ROCm Fusion is enabled

FP32 training

22% faster than a RTX 2080
30% faster than a RTX 2080 when ROCm Fusion is enabled

10% slower than a RTX 2080 Ti
3.2% slower than a RTX 2080 Ti when ROCm Fusion is enabled.


----------



## pdasterly

new driver available


----------



## MSIMAX

my backplate screws finally arrived see if it make a difference in temps


----------



## newls1

ok, i actually had 30mins of free time yesterday so i downloaded " MorePowerVII_50: : file, clicked on the icon, and it did its registry changes. I rebooted, went back into wattman and my power level still only goes up to 20%. what am i doing wrong? I thought it should go to 50% now?? Card will be having a waterblock installed when i get home friday so cooling should NOT be an issue anymore. Can someone please clue me in with what im doing wrong here after installing this file... shouldnt my power level be able to go up to 50%.... thanks for any assistance!


----------



## MSIMAX

newls1 said:


> ok, i actually had 30mins of free time yesterday so i downloaded " MorePowerVII_50: : file, clicked on the icon, and it did its registry changes. I rebooted, went back into wattman and my power level still only goes up to 20%. what am i doing wrong? I thought it should go to 50% now?? Card will be having a waterblock installed when i get home friday so cooling should NOT be an issue anymore. Can someone please clue me in with what im doing wrong here after installing this file... shouldnt my power level be able to go up to 50%.... thanks for any assistance!


reset wattman defaults then apply mod then reset, but i just run cru display adapter reset and it works with no need for a reboot


----------



## MSIMAX

shes complete now lol


----------



## kicurry

Read the full 5 pages. It is best to run ddu then run the utilty he has to reset the registry. If you have changed video cards sometimes the old cards are still in the registry and will cause a problem.


----------



## newls1

kicurry said:


> Read the full 5 pages. It is best to run ddu then run the utilty he has to reset the registry. If you have changed video cards sometimes the old cards are still in the registry and will cause a problem.


I pretty much did that... I 1st went into add/remove programs, deleted amd drivers. ran DDU in safe mode, deleted all driver bits, restarted pc (and removed ethernet cable so windows would start any auto bull****) installed new 19.4.3 driver, rebooted, then opened wattman applied OC, then clocked on that regisry hack to give 50%.... slider still showing only 20%.. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## kicurry

It is kind of finicky. Go to the registry and make sure it is empty except for the one item he lists. Be sure to run ddu in safe mode. I had to do it two times then it worked for me.


----------



## kicurry

By the way on air after the mod the cards kicks you know what. Easily beats my 1080 TI at lower clocks. The sims I play really like fast memory so 1250 really helps. I have 5 Vlls for testing and the own that has the poorest memory is Samsung.


----------



## newls1

so confirmwith me please sir, will that powerslider IN FACT SHOW MORE THEN 20% when this mod is applied correctly... Will it actually show 50%??? Just so i know when it works...


----------



## MSIMAX

it will show 50%


----------



## 113802

kicurry said:


> By the way on air after the mod the cards kicks you know what. Easily beats my 1080 TI at lower clocks. The sims I play really like fast memory so 1250 really helps. I have 5 Vlls for testing and the own that has the poorest memory is Samsung.


Glad to see 1250Mhz on memory is stable for you. Did you use the 50% registry mod to get it stable? Mine artifacts with 1250Mhz.


----------



## thomasck

I'm using a block in the r7 now, temperature is very good but overclock is not so good as many others. I can't go any further than 2075mhz no matter mV in select. Powermods also don't help. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSIMAX

temps? vrms included i had a bad mount that acted like this


----------



## thomasck

Core around 45 and JT around 60-65 on water. VRM idk, what software is able to read them? 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## 113802

thomasck said:


> Core around 45 and JT around 60-65 on water. VRM idk, what software is able to read them?
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


GPU-Z or MSI Afterburner/RivaTuner can read the VRM temps.


----------



## thomasck

WannaBeOCer said:


> GPU-Z or MSI Afterburner/RivaTuner can read the VRM temps.


I'll check on that, thanks. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## badtaylorx

Well, I've decided to try modding a cpu cooler (XSPC Raystorm) to fit my R7. I thought the thicker heat spreader / denser micro fin stack (with stick-on VRAM coppers cooling the VRM plate) may be more effective at dissipating the "hotspot" heat than an aftermarket air cooler, AOI, or a proper waterblock. 


I had a couple of busted Fury X AIO's hanging around, so I was able to retrofit the metal brackets to an AMD Raystorm mount. It just happens to BARELY fit as lady luck would have it.... I also thought it may be a good idea to lap the raystorm flat, as most cpu coolers are convexed. I didn't think that to be such a good thing with an exposed die???

Radiator surface area is a non-issue, Ive got that in spades..... ( 3- Koolance 360's and 1- Koolance 240 servicing my 2700x and its VRM)... 

using the auto overclock got it up to 2000mhz on the core with a 100+ temp on the hotspot. I did bench it with 3d11 and time spy. Ill post before/after after I mount it...


----------



## thomasck

MSIMAX said:


> temps? vrms included i had a bad mount that acted like this


There's 4 readings for vrm, none were above 35C. That's should be the limit of my card. 2075mhz @ 1150mv.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Those temps are way better than what I get.


----------



## ilmazzo

Seems to me that vrms on VII can be left passive so if one wants to cheap out just slap a AIO on it and call it a day?


----------



## thomasck

ZealotKi11er said:


> Those temps are way better than what I get.


I'm using a block in the gpu, that's why..

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregix

Well, my card is not best overclocker either. Starting voltage I have 1121 on GPU. Tried 2100. 2075 no luck with stability. Hard resets. Will try later change paste and check block pressure, as max I saw on default was 61 junction(stock) so there should be some room for oc.

Funny thing, my sons vega 64 got broken few days ago. One resistor just burnt out. Handy Chinese guy from local "we fix ur iphone screen" fixed it yesterday for 10e, so card is online again . Son had to use my 1080, and he was complaining all the way, since he like to record while play, and geforce experience(never used myself tbh) was messing with games settings massively...


----------



## pmc25

Forgot to say that Aquacomputer told me that they intend to make an RVII block. But since they have a backlog of stuff to work on they can't give an ETA.


----------



## 113802

pmc25 said:


> Forgot to say that Aquacomputer told me that they intend to make an RVII block. But since they have a backlog of stuff to work on they can't give an ETA.


I really wanted an Aquacomputer block but I ended up adding another 360mm rad with the EK block. I have no complaints though fans run at 600 RPM w/ the Radeon VII hitting 44c/72c during the hot days. I couldn't stand the fans on that GPU. The coil wine isn't anywhere near as bad as it was on my previous RX Vega 64.


----------



## kicurry

Sorry for delay in answering. No the card does 1250 at stock settings. The card I have that does 2050 on 1.066 volts only does 1100 on memory. Trying to decide which card to put under water. Need some more testing. I am Shooting for 2300 on water. When I use the 50% volt mod Iuse it for more headroom. It helps for the 1.066 at 2050. In the sims I play the memory is as important as the clock speed. Compared to my 1080 TI it drops dead if I enable motion blur. It is the only setting that the 1080 ti has much better performance.


----------



## kicurry

I picked up the bylski kit for mine. Seems good quality. By the way, I noticed no matter what clock I select in wattman the card always aims for a lower clock by a few percent.


----------



## pmc25

I'm loath to use Alphacool generally given some of their practices in recent years, EK GPU blocks tend to be pricey and under perform when compared to less expensive AquaComputer & WaterCool Heatkiller ones. Bykski vary hugely from block to block - I think their premium ones are usually very good, I forget the name they give them, but they haven't done one of those for RVII.

I'm close to crumbling and getting an EK. Though I'd much, much prefer to have one from AquaComputer or WaterCool.


----------



## newls1

watercool hands down my company of choice. their quality is unmatched, but i too had to succumb to purchasing an EK block. hoping it will perform better then the stock cooler LOL


----------



## MSIMAX

ok so who do we harass to fix the mem clock bug when using relive


----------



## badtaylorx

So it seems the Raystorm works really really well. BUUUUUTTTT......

The clocks were higher on air.... (at least the auto overclock and boost clocks.....) 

Those temps on the screen grab are after 2 hours of Unigine Heaven ultra 3440*1440. I was really hoping that the boost clocks were more tied into the temps.... 

Even the auto overclock was 5mhz less than stock @ 1990mhz.... 

Oh well, guess I'll have to do it manually...

ps...rigs a mess right now. I need to re do it after replacing so many parts...


----------



## ilmazzo

jeeeez


what are made of that vrms? adamatium?


----------



## pdasterly

ilmazzo said:


> jeeeez
> 
> 
> what are made of that vrms? adamatium?


vibranium
unobtainium


----------



## newls1

This question is aimed at people who have installed a EKWB on their RVII. I just finished installing my EKWB on this gpu and there seems to be 1 screw hole around gpu core sectin that has no stand off installed so no screw can be screwed into it, anyone else have this issue?


----------



## 113802

newls1 said:


> This question is aimed at people who have installed a EKWB on their RVII. I just finished installing my EKWB on this gpu and there seems to be 1 screw hole around gpu core sectin that has no stand off installed so no screw can be screwed into it, anyone else have this issue?


My card is already assembled, can you post a picture of the back of your block?


----------



## thomasck

newls1 said:


> This question is aimed at people who have installed a EKWB on their RVII. I just finished installing my EKWB on this gpu and there seems to be 1 screw hole around gpu core sectin that has no stand off installed so no screw can be screwed into it, anyone else have this issue?


Yup, I've seen this around ocuk forum. A guy posted a pic of a component that has been chipped by the block. 

People using bykski are safe, I've checked mine yesterday.

Edit,

Here



Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilmazzo

thomasck said:


> Yup, I've seen this around ocuk forum. A guy posted a pic of a component that has been chipped by the block.
> 
> People using bykski are safe, I've checked mine yesterday.
> 
> Edit,
> 
> Here
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


bad mounting i presume? that sucks


----------



## newls1

that has nothing to do with my question


----------



## newls1

figured out my block problem! it is missing a stand off. these stand offs just thread in, so can I order 1 from somewhere? Here is a pic of what im talking about. Please someone help me find a place to order a standoff from.


----------



## Gunderman456

newls1 said:


> figured out my block problem! it is missing a stand off. these stand offs just thread in, so can I order 1 from somewhere? Here is a pic of what im talking about. Please someone help me find a place to order a standoff from.


Talk to EK, you'd be surprised.


----------



## newls1

i have an email in with performance pcs, see if they send me out 1 and i actually ordered a few sizes from frozencpu... lets see if they actually ship anything out.


----------



## Zerotre

ilmazzo said:


> bad mounting i presume? that sucks


This is a problem caused by the alphacool wb, the pcb cards are not identical as supposed, some cards have that component higher than others, just some mm, so the alphacool has sent an email about the problem, they have designed the wb measuring only one manufacturer card, idk if they have solved the problem for the new wb... neither the different pcb brand card


----------



## newls1

ppcs pulled thru again... stand off on its way and new thermal pads. Excellent service


----------



## Gunderman456

newls1 said:


> ppcs pulled thru again... stand off on its way and new thermal pads. Excellent service


Beauty!


----------



## pdasterly

newls1 said:


> i have an email in with performance pcs, see if they send me out 1 and i actually ordered a few sizes from frozencpu... lets see if they actually ship anything out.


frozencpu is another option


----------



## bigjdubb

newls1 said:


> ppcs pulled thru again... stand off on its way and new thermal pads. Excellent service


They have taken good care of me in the past. Similar situation with missing hardware and they got it out to me pretty quick and without any hassle.


----------



## thomasck

newls1 said:


> that has nothing to do with my question


Yes, you are right. I completely misunderstood your post. Sorry, I was just trying to help [emoji106]

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## exohkay

Hi all,

I recently bought a Radeon 7 to replace a Vega 64. I've been pleased by the performance thus far and have overclocked it a little. 

I'm wondering what settings I should be looking for. At the moment I've added 200mhz to the HBM2, set the fan to allow it to ramp to max, and have the max GPU at 1996Mhz @ 1096 mV.

Running furmark it seems to climb quickly then becomes thermally throttled as the Junction Temp hits 110 but the card itself will only climb to around 80 after about 10 minutes. This affects clocks evidently.

I'm really just using it to play games and I've got them capped at 144hz at 1440p so I don't know if it's something I should be overly concerned about but just wondering what everyone suggests

I've got a H400i with a push/pull x62 as intake and sufficient airflow through the case


----------



## kicurry

I just run the fan faster. I race with headphones so not an issue. It is not that loud anyway. BYW in Assetto Corsa my benchmarks are 20% higher than my 1080 ti which matches what I got with the 2080 ti before I returned it. 50% higher than vega 64. This is 4k maxxed, no blur. Blur kills the Vegas.


----------



## ilmazzo

blur is one of the few options I keep off since 1983, so I would be ok with that


----------



## diggiddi

kicurry said:


> I just run the fan faster. I race with headphones so not an issue. It is not that loud anyway. BYW in Assetto Corsa my benchmarks are 20% higher than my 1080 ti which matches what I got with the 2080 ti before I returned it. 50% higher than vega 64. This is 4k maxxed, no blur. Blur kills the Vegas.


Ques:The 1080ti matches the 2080ti? or the Radeon VII matches the 2080ti? What about Pcars/2 ie if you have it does the RVII stack up?


----------



## kicurry

I had a 2080 ti and tested it against the 1080 ti at same clocks. The 2080 ti was 23% faster at 4k. I returned it. Overpriced for the performance it gave. First time I have not upgraded in a long time. I use the Pimax 5k headset and 
Project Cars does not work with the Pimax. Technically it works but it requires reprojection so performance is bad. I can Test Project Cars 2 on my Rift over the weekend. It is installed on a different simulator, so I have to take a different pc with the Radeon and comfigure it. I am selling the 1080 tis, so this will happen and I will test. I think the Radeon Vll is a mixed bag depending on what type of games. I have no experience with most games. I really am just a racer. The drivers are under developed and should get better.


----------



## diggiddi

Cool , so you don't use monitor at all? looking fwd to your results


----------



## bigjdubb

diggiddi said:


> Ques:The 1080ti matches the 2080ti? or the Radeon VII matches the 2080ti? What about Pcars/2 ie if you have it does the RVII stack up?


I haven't come across any situations where the 1080ti matches the 2080ti, they are both nvidia cards so I don't expect it to ever happen. There are some games where my RVII can come close to matching my 2080ti. Any game that works better with AMD than it does with Nvidia will bring the RVII and 2080ti closer together, that obviously works in the other direction as well.


----------



## kicurry

I did not mean that 1080 ti matches 2080 ti. Although in Project Cars 2 the difference is not great. If i can get my Vll stable at 2200 on water it will be great.


----------



## kicurry

I have noticed that even though I can complete a bench at higher clocks the scores are not always higher. My junction temps get to 112 on air. With 1080 Ti speeds drop with temps. Vll seems the clocks stay higher but not the scores. I am new to Pushing AMD cards. Always undervolt them for mining in the past.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

kicurry said:


> I have noticed that even though I can complete a bench at higher clocks the scores are not always higher. My junction temps get to 112 on air. With 1080 Ti speeds drop with temps. Vll seems the clocks stay higher but not the scores. I am new to Pushing AMD cards. Always undervolt them for mining in the past.


Could just be the clock speed u see might not be 100% with actual clock speeds.


----------



## keikei

Hey Fellas,

with the recent AMD announcement of Navi cards costing under the current Vega VII, my waiting has sort of ended. What are your gaming temps? Would you recommend an AIO cooler? Anyone pick up the 50th anniv. ed? The red looks super nice. Thanks.


----------



## kicurry

The clocks always run a little slower that what I set but not much, say 2% less. I monitor the clocks during the run and they do not drop but the scores are lower than a lower clock setting. Maybe the clocks wattman reports are off during the run?


----------



## pmc25

keikei said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> with the recent AMD announcement of Navi cards costing under the current Vega VII, my waiting has sort of ended. What are your gaming temps? Would you recommend an AIO cooler? Anyone pick up the 50th anniv. ed? The red looks super nice. Thanks.


The only Navi announcement was by Sony - that a derivative of it it will be in PS5.

It will likely be outlined at Computex, and fully detailed with availability at Gamescom.


----------



## pdasterly

https://www.aquatuning.us/detail/index/sArticle/24597


----------



## keikei

pdasterly said:


> https://www.aquatuning.us/detail/index/sArticle/24597


I've seen a review or two and would need to consider if my case would fit it. Do most ppl fit the rad at the bottom of the case or where ever space is available? I have 3 front case fans in place already for front to back air flow. I've never installed one before, but it looks simple enough.


----------



## ilmazzo

keikei said:


> I've seen a review or two and would need to consider if my case would fit it. Do most ppl fit the rad at the bottom of the case or where ever space is available? I have 3 front case fans in place already for front to back air flow. I've never installed one before, but it looks simple enough.


on the top of the case should be the .... top solution imho.


----------



## keikei

ilmazzo said:


> on the top of the case should be the .... top solution imho.


Yes, ofc. That makes a lot of sense. Its very early this morning. The coffee hasn't kick in yet.


----------



## ilmazzo

keikei said:


> Yes, ofc. That makes a lot of sense. Its very early this morning. The coffee hasn't kick in yet.


your cpu will be pleased too, all the heat outside the case


----------



## keikei

ilmazzo said:


> your cpu will be pleased too, all the heat outside the case



My prior card was a reference blower and it ran hot. Like 87C @ load. It managed to work just past the 2 yr warranty, so any gpu prospects I'm eager to look at aftermarket cooling. I attempted 3rd party air coolers and while they worked real well, they all were generic fitting coolers that never had a custom design and had the 'mcgyver' look to it.


----------



## ilmazzo

Next gpu will be a trade off for me but I wanted to try a little lc custom loop for the gpu only but with a fullcover, something like the expandible aio of alphacool above

Look for a used V64, maybe already with a fullcover on it.... buy the tiniest pump+res combo on the market and hook it up to a 140 radiator on the rear, I will try to recycle the actual phantek 140 led rear fan of the case or go for a more static pressure variant....Think will end up paying more for the "custom aio" then the card itself.....lol.... we will see what I can find on the bay or whatever...


----------



## 113802

ilmazzo said:


> Next gpu will be a trade off for me but I wanted to try a little lc custom loop for the gpu only but with a fullcover, something like the expandible aio of alphacool above
> 
> Look for a used V64, maybe already with a fullcover on it.... buy the tiniest pump+res combo on the market and hook it up to a 140 radiator on the rear, I will try to recycle the actual phantek 140 led rear fan of the case or go for a more static pressure variant....Think will end up paying more for the "custom aio" then the card itself.....lol.... we will see what I can find on the bay or whatever...


https://www.overclock.net/forum/14779-video/1720904-fs-rx-vega-64-lc-w-ek-waterblock.html


----------



## skline00

My new ASrock Phantom Radeon VII was delivered this morning from ASrock (I had RMA'd the original one).

FIRST CLASS service ASrock. Thank you!


----------



## keikei

skline00 said:


> My new ASrock Phantom Radeon VII was delivered this morning from ASrock (I had RMA'd the original one.
> 
> FIRST CLASS service ASrock. Thank you!


 Thats the model im looking at as well. A little cheaper than sapphire + longer warranty. A no brainer for me. I've had good experiences with their boards. Glad they decided to produce gpu's as well. I should be ordering the card when i get home this evening. I cant believe you need a 2080ti to play the divsion 2 @ 4k though. Ubi supposedly optimized that engine. Oh well.




update: should be delivered on weds. :thumb:


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Guys try this tool 
1250MHz HBM2 Easy?

-> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/amd-memory-tweak-read-modify-timings-on-the-fly.426435/


----------



## ilmazzo

WannaBeOCer said:


> https://www.overclock.net/forum/14779-video/1720904-fs-rx-vega-64-lc-w-ek-waterblock.html


yes exactly something like this


----------



## MSIMAX

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Guys try this tool
> 1250MHz HBM2 Easy?
> 
> 
> -> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/amd-memory-tweak-read-modify-timings-on-the-fly.426435/



another reason to not be gaming lol


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

MSIMAX said:


> another reason to not be gaming lol


Make test in OclMemBench.exe


----------



## Newbie2009

How are these cards under water overclocking wise?


----------



## 113802

Newbie2009 said:


> How are these cards under water overclocking wise?


I'm up by 300Mhz but it did require +50% Power Limit. I think 200Mhz(2000Mhz) seems average around 1090mV.


----------



## tictoc

Anyone running in Linux having issues with fan stuck at 22%, and fan control no longer working? I think the first kernel that I saw it happen on was 5.0.6. Putting my Radeon VII under water today, so not an issue for me, just a heads up for anyone else running in Linux.


----------



## newls1

WannaBeOCer said:


> I'm up by 300Mhz but it did require +50% Power Limit. I think 200Mhz(2000Mhz) seems average around 1090mV.


I can NOT FOR THE LIFE OF ME get the +50% power mod to work... what am i doing wrong? My card is now watercooled so temps are no where near an issue. I downloaded the "morepowerPPT" file, clicked on the powerpowerPPT +50 file, window comes up saying registry keys will be changed, blah, blah... I click ok, and nothing ever happens. I still only have +20% power slider showing in CCC. HELP!


----------



## 113802

tictoc said:


> Anyone running in Linux having issues with fan stuck at 22%, and fan control no longer working? I think the first kernel that I saw it happen on was 5.0.6. Putting my Radeon VII under water today, so not an issue for me, just a heads up for anyone else running in Linux.


I had no issue modifying fan control when I was using the stock cooler. I was using ROCm though along with Mesa drivers. I suggest installing ROCm if you are running a supported distro. Use ROCm-smi: https://github.com/RadeonOpenCompute/ROC-smi/blob/master/README.md


----------



## tictoc

WannaBeOCer said:


> I had no issue modifying fan control when I was using the stock cooler. I was using ROCm though along with Mesa drivers. I suggest installing ROCm if you are running a supported distro. Use ROCm-smi: https://github.com/RadeonOpenCompute/ROC-smi/blob/master/README.md



I've ran it with and without ROCm, and before kernel 5.0.6 there were no issues with fan control. Not running a supported distro, but I have no issues running ROCm with an upstream kernel. ROCm is still not compatible with a number of OpenCl applications, so I'll continue to use the OpenCl driver from AMDGPU-Pro. 



FYI for anyone that is interested, ROC-smi is just a bunch of python scripts, and can be used even if you aren't running the full ROCm stack. You can use it with the kernel drivers, the AMDGPU-Pro drivers, or the ROCm drivers. :thumb:


----------



## Diffident

tictoc said:


> Anyone running in Linux having issues with fan stuck at 22%, and fan control no longer working? I think the first kernel that I saw it happen on was 5.0.6. Putting my Radeon VII under water today, so not an issue for me, just a heads up for anyone else running in Linux.



I didn't have any problems using Radeon-Profile, I put my block on last night so no more fans for me. I wish AMD would release the Radeon software for Linux, it's written in Qt which is Linux native anyway.

I'm disappointed with temps with the EK waterblock. Radeon-profile shows idling at 39C and up to 94C while crunching 2 [email protected] tasks. The temps aren't much better than with the fan, I just no longer have a jet engine sitting next to me.

1839Mhz clock
1051Mhz mem
975mv


----------



## 113802

tictoc said:


> I've ran it with and without ROCm, and before kernel 5.0.6 there were no issues with fan control. Not running a supported distro, but I have no issues running ROCm with an upstream kernel. ROCm is still not compatible with a number of OpenCl applications, so I'll continue to use the OpenCl driver from AMDGPU-Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for anyone that is interested, ROC-smi is just a bunch of python scripts, and can be used even if you aren't running the full ROCm stack. You can use it with the kernel drivers, the AMDGPU-Pro drivers, or the ROCm drivers. /forum/images/smilies/thumb.gif


How are you controlling fan control aside from rocm-smi? I usually just modify it manually under the /sys/ 

Have you tried a newer or older kernel to test your theory that it's a kernel issue? 

You shouldn't need to but have you already appended amdgpu.ppfeaturemask=0xffffffff to the boot parameter?


----------



## tictoc

I did a bit more digging, and it actually doesn't appear to be a kernel or OS issue. I rolled back to earlier 5.0 and 4.20 kernels and firmware, and the card is still stuck at 21.96% fan speed. :thinking:

I'm pretty sure it isn't a BIOS issue, because I flashed to the updated UEFI BIOS after I had the stuck fan issue.
Last thing to do will be to run it in Windows, and see if anything changes.


----------



## newls1

can someone please help me make "morepower ppt" work so I can finally have +50% power slider option....


----------



## 113802

newls1 said:


> can someone please help me make "morepower ppt" work so I can finally have +50% power slider option....


Import the registry file and restart, after every driver update it will write the defaults.


----------



## newls1

WannaBeOCer said:


> Import the registry file and restart, after every driver update it will write the defaults.


I think thats what im doing.... I am clicking on the file name, and i let it modify the registry.. Will NOT WORK.. HEre is a pic of the file im clicking on.

**EDIT** okay, finally found the issue. looks like intel systems use currentcontrolset 0001 for add on GPU's and saves 0000 for intel igpu. Those reg files modify "currentcontrolset 0000" I simply changed the 0000 to 0001 and BAM, everything works great now. I found this answer watching this video. Cant thank that guy enough for making that video, this issue was driving me crazy.


----------



## newls1

pretty stoked. I have 500$ into this pc build (bought RVII for 400$) and rest of parts laying around. 32GB ram @ 3225mhz, Cheap Intel 9400f @ stock cause you cant OC these! huge 49" ultra wide screen monitor (samsung 49" curved) and this watercooled RadeonVII @ 2ghz GPU, 1200mem Is a score of 9013 in time spy within range for this level of PC.... I mean it is a 500$ pc after all LOL! Am I doing OK?


----------



## MSIMAX

@Ne01OnnA some strange things but im new to that program so if im doing anything wrong tell me


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

990GB/s


----------



## MSIMAX

going to start playing with timings


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dam, my 1080 Ti only does 350gb/s and is just as fast.


----------



## MSIMAX

did some testing today with memory timings and clock didnt touch core freq till the end


----------



## skline00

skline00 said:


> My new ASrock Phantom Radeon VII was delivered this morning from ASrock (I had RMA'd the original one).
> 
> FIRST CLASS service ASrock. Thank you!


 Running well so far on air. 
I have it in the 9900k rig because I had to RMA my GTX2080TI Black edition.

Since the 9900k uses a Kraken X72 AIO cooler, I'm going to keep the Radeon VII on air.

Works well with the 9900k. Not as fast as the GTX 2080TI but still darn fast.

The Radeon VII has a limited amount of OCing headroom. The waterblock issue for me is the die/HBM2 setup and getting good contact with the cooler. I think the thermal pad was utilized for that purpose.

If I was to put the waterblock back on it, I would wait until I could get one of the ThermalGrizzly Cryonaut thermal pads.

I think it may be better solution for the possible uneven surfaces of the Radeon VII die (gpu/HBM2 modules)


----------



## keikei

skline00 said:


> Running well so far on air.
> I have it in the 9900k rig because I had to RMA my GTX2080TI Black edition.
> 
> Since the 9900k uses a Kraken X72 AIO cooler, I'm going to keep the Radeon VII on air.
> 
> Works well with the 9900k. Not as fast as the GTX 2080TI but still darn fast.
> 
> The Radeon VII has a limited amount of OCing headroom. The waterblock issue for me is the die/HBM2 setup and getting good contact with the cooler. I think the thermal pad was utilized for that purpose.
> 
> If I was to put the waterblock back on it, I would wait until I could get one of the ThermalGrizzly Cryonaut thermal pads.
> 
> I think it may be better solution for the possible uneven surfaces of the Radeon VII die (gpu/HBM2 modules)


I was going to ask regarding OC on stock air. Seems like a futile endeavor unless using water?


----------



## 113802

keikei said:


> I was going to ask regarding OC on stock air. Seems like a futile endeavor unless using water?


I was able to run mine at 1950Mhz/1200Mhz on air with an undervolt.


----------



## Particle

I suppose I may as well chime in since I'm a Radeon VII owner now. The product at its stupid 700 dollar price point wasn't particularly appealing to me, but my Vega 64 was crashing during games. I would have rather waited for Navi if my hand weren't forced.

My options were basically to buy something cheap to hold me over like a Radeon 590 (money spent for lower performance), buy another Vega 64 (spending even more money for something I already had), or buy the current fastest AMD option (undesirably expensive).

Can anyone else actually tell that their Radeon VII is clearly faster than a Vega 64? I can't really see it in the games I play.


----------



## NightAntilli

Particle said:


> I suppose I may as well chime in since I'm a Radeon VII owner now. The product at its stupid 700 dollar price point wasn't particularly appealing to me, but my Vega 64 was crashing during games. I would have rather waited for Navi if my hand weren't forced.
> 
> My options were basically to buy something cheap to hold me over like a Radeon 590 (money spent for lower performance), buy another Vega 64 (spending even more money for something I already had), or buy the current fastest AMD option (undesirably expensive).
> 
> Can anyone else actually tell that their Radeon VII is clearly faster than a Vega 64? I can't really see it in the games I play.


What CPU do you have?
Resolution you play at?
Type of games that you play?
Monitor refresh rate?

All that influences whether you'll see a difference or not. But the Radeon VII is definitely faster than a Vega 64. You can use Techspot's benchmarks as a reference, and that's with launch drivers, which are inferior to the current drivers;










https://www.techspot.com/review/1791-amd-radeon-vii-mega-benchmark/


----------



## pmc25

NightAntilli said:


> What CPU do you have?
> Resolution you play at?
> Type of games that you play?
> Monitor refresh rate?
> 
> All that influences whether you'll see a difference or not. But the Radeon VII is definitely faster than a Vega 64. You can use Techspot's benchmarks as a reference, and that's with launch drivers, which are inferior to the current drivers;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techspot.com/review/1791-amd-radeon-vii-mega-benchmark/


New drivers are significantly better, and if you put it under water it responds much better than V64 did to overclocking and lower temperatures.

A lot of games it's 40-50% if both are water cooled.

The VII is a lot closer to the 2080Ti than the 2080 under water.


----------



## Particle

NightAntilli said:


> What CPU do you have?
> Resolution you play at?
> Type of games that you play?
> Monitor refresh rate?
> 
> All that influences whether you'll see a difference or not. But the Radeon VII is definitely faster than a Vega 64. You can use Techspot's benchmarks as a reference, and that's with launch drivers, which are inferior to the current drivers;


AMD 1950X
QHD (2560x1440)
Just two modern ones, really: CSGO and DOTA2
70 Hz

DOTA2 sees about the same frame rate as before for me (~120 fps). CSGO doesn't behave very well. The frame rate peaks are high and my averages are okay, but I get some hard dips that make it feel choppy.

On the positive side of things, Quake 1 now runs at almost 2000 fps.


----------



## ilmazzo

lol those games runs good on my iphone 6


----------



## tolis626

Particle said:


> AMD 1950X
> QHD (2560x1440)
> Just two modern ones, really: CSGO and DOTA2
> 70 Hz
> 
> DOTA2 sees about the same frame rate as before for me (~120 fps). CSGO doesn't behave very well. The frame rate peaks are high and my averages are okay, but I get some hard dips that make it feel choppy.
> 
> On the positive side of things, Quake 1 now runs at almost 2000 fps.


I'm using an R9 390x and a 4790k at 4.8GHz. I'd still be CPU limited in those games. The 1950x's single threaded performance is... Meh.


----------



## Jesaul

I've finally decided to order Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII M01.
It is going to be shipped today. That will be my first entrance to water cooling  At least I can stop undervolting my card without wearing headset.


----------



## Particle

tolis626 said:


> I'm using an R9 390x and a 4790k at 4.8GHz. I'd still be CPU limited in those games. The 1950x's single threaded performance is... Meh.


I'd settle for CSGO not being weird and choppy. The Vega 64 I used before and the Radeon 390 before it were both fine in that game. 120 fps is fine for DOTA2, but it would be nice to see it theoretically churning frames faster.


----------



## keikei

So the card came in. I bought it to replace the Ti i thought was dying. Apparently, im getting the same bsod while gaming. i just reinstalled win10 last night and still need to test what might be causing it. A little disappointed that most pc games dont optimize for pc. This has not changed since i began the hobby, but i did facepalm while dropping vid setting in Sekiro after buying a 2019 highend card. I'll do more testing after work.


update: xml memory profile not stable with new taichi board. I set it to default and no bsod after gaming. The error message containing "memory" should've been a clue. Derp.


----------



## kicurry

I need suggestions on the thickness to order for the Thermal Grizzly pad and the size before I tear down the card for waterblock. What are you guys using?


----------



## Dasa

Been having some random troubles with blank screen at post, it comes good if I let it load into windows but at the moment I need to enter BIOS to change settings back from a half stable RAM OC and it is consistently giving me a blank screen until windows is loaded.
Edit: Found a workaround by plugging in HDMI and DP then cycling through them with the monitor till it works after entering BIOS blind.


----------



## newls1

Dasa said:


> Been having some random troubles with blank screen at post, it comes good if I let it load into windows but at the moment I need to enter BIOS to change settings back from a half stable RAM OC and it is consistently giving me a blank screen until windows is loaded.
> Edit: Found a workaround by plugging in HDMI and DP then cycling through them with the monitor till it works after entering BIOS blind.


this issue is worse with my old 980ti card as i couldnt see ANY BOOT SCREEN at all..... when i switched to this Radeon VII, i get a blank screen up until the loading of win10 and all is good. Very strange, but ive learned to live with it. If I switch the hdmi, everything is normal, but DP is what i described above..


----------



## keikei

Well, now that my rig is stable I need to off load my old 1080ti. Sweet card, but its modded taking up 4 slots. I will be posting it on the market place later today. One thing i instantly noticed about Vega VII was the fan @ 100%. Not a big turn off, but it cant compete with the jerry-rigged setup on my Ti. Lol.


----------



## detrophy

I don’t think that this program „AMD memory tweaker“ is fully working or is returning diminishing results, or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## stewlzbang

detrophy said:


> I don’t think that this program „AMD memory tweaker“ is fully working or is returning diminishing results, or am I doing it wrong?


Since your default Tcl is 22 can we assume you have samsung made hbm?? Ive been playing with my timings also on my R7 with samsung memory @1150Mhz and i honestly think the program gets buggy. First pass on timespy i got around 50 points higher than normal, and ever since even after further tightening it stays around the default score for my Gpu clockspeed. Even after a DDU and reinstall of 19.4.3. Not really sure whats going on but im sure there is potential. Some of the vega 56/64 people are scoring up to 200+ points in timespy when tightening


----------



## detrophy

Yes, I got Samsung HBM on my card. After tightening the timings (tFAW is giving me the most speed uplift), I got 160 points more than on stock. I´m using 19.4.1 as my daily driver, because it's somewhat stable.
Default timings: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/6982328
Tightened timings: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/7134786

The attached sheet it a htm file for better reading. PDF is splitting the sheet into multiple pages.


----------



## mtrai

detrophy said:


> Yes, I got Samsung HBM on my card. After tightening the timings (tFAW is giving me the most speed uplift), I got 160 points more than on stock. I´m using 19.4.1 as my daily driver, because it's somewhat stable.
> Default timings: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/6982328
> Tightened timings: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/7134786
> 
> The attached sheet it a htm file for better reading. PDF is splitting the sheet into multiple pages.


There is nothing in the compressed file.


----------



## viilutaja

To be honest, why even consider Vega 20 + GPU block, when with littlebit extra you can get RTX2080TI (new from 999).
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...80 Ti&cm_re=RTX2080_Ti-_-14-932-079-_-Product

No offence, I like AMD and own custom cooled Vega64 +EK block. But I got the Vega64 dirt cheap and that block for 60euros from EK with black friday sale.
With Radeon VII you pay 690+ 160 for block. 850euros just for a card that still is somewhat short compared to RTX2080Ti.


----------



## keikei

So popped in the division 2 for the first time and not bad considering the scale of the game. 30fps+ @4k max. The gameplay is not super fast, so you can get away with a lower frame rate. Ubi actually fixed the game engine compared to the original. Framerate-wise the game was a mess imho.


----------



## toxick

Finally!!!

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/7129189


----------



## pdasterly

toxick said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/7129189


looks good, i hate flex tubing


----------



## Dasa

keikei said:


> So popped in the division 2 for the first time and not bad considering the scale of the game. 30fps+ @4k max. The gameplay is not super fast, so you can get away with a lower frame rate. Ubi actually fixed the game engine compared to the original. Framerate-wise the game was a mess imho.


Turning down fog and reflections can help FPS a lot with minimal loss of quality.
I still find the game kind ugly.


----------



## keikei

Dasa said:


> Turning down fog and reflections can help FPS a lot with minimal loss of quality.
> I still find the game kind ugly.



Cool. I'll take the advice. Early on there are not many enemy numbers, im sure that'll change and with it the frame rate. Its tough to be the atmosphere of NY in winter.


----------



## NightAntilli

Particle said:


> AMD 1950X
> QHD (2560x1440)
> Just two modern ones, really: CSGO and DOTA2
> 70 Hz
> 
> DOTA2 sees about the same frame rate as before for me (~120 fps). CSGO doesn't behave very well. The frame rate peaks are high and my averages are okay, but I get some hard dips that make it feel choppy.
> 
> On the positive side of things, Quake 1 now runs at almost 2000 fps.


Well... DOTA2 is one of those games...









https://thetechrevolutionist.com/20...vii-16gb-graphics-card-does-it-game-well.html

There are many people with the low FPS issue in DOTA2 as well. You can try googling for a fix. There are many out there. Not all of them work for everyone. Here's one;





As for CS:GO, try these;
https://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffe...rop_fix_just_go_libarycsgogeneralsteam_input/
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/bi4agq/hey_ryzen_owners_who_plays_csgo_i_made_a_shortcut/


----------



## detrophy

mtrai said:


> There is nothing in the compressed file.


I just downloaded it and there's a htm file in it.


----------



## pmc25

viilutaja said:


> To be honest, why even consider Vega 20 + GPU block, when with littlebit extra you can get RTX2080TI (new from 999).
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...80 Ti&cm_re=RTX2080_Ti-_-14-932-079-_-Product
> 
> No offence, I like AMD and own custom cooled Vega64 +EK block. But I got the Vega64 dirt cheap and that block for 60euros from EK with black friday sale.
> With Radeon VII you pay 690+ 160 for block. 850euros just for a card that still is somewhat short compared to RTX2080Ti.


"To be honest."

In other words, you're being less than honest and it's a first post. 

Being paid, or just a big fan of team green?

The card you link to, half the verified reviews state that the card died in 1-3 months (as is pretty common for 2080Ti and 2080 / 2070). The cooler is crap, and will likely be pretty loud if you intend to extract the same or greater performance from it as a water cooled (and much cheaper) Vega VII.

You seem to be suggesting you live in Europe. The very cheapest 2080Ti is ~€1040 at the moment. 95% of SKUs in 99% of Europe are over €1100. Most are €1200-1600. What ever you pay, you stand a very high chance of a dead or seriously defective card in relatively little time.

I got my Vega VII for €639. So that's €400 cheaper than the very cheapest 2080Ti. I wouldn't call that a little bit.

I'll get a WC Heatkiller or Aquacomputer block when they finally turn up. Should give me better than stock 2080Ti performance in quite a few titles.

Also, it'll be curious to see how Zen 2 / Radeon VII combo do together when the former turn up ... 

There isn't really any value these days at the high end of the graphics card market, but the VII is as close as it gets at the moment.


----------



## viilutaja

pmc25 said:


> "To be honest."
> 
> In other words, you're being less than honest and it's a first post.
> 
> Being paid, or just a big fan of team green?
> 
> The card you link to, half the verified reviews state that the card died in 1-3 months (as is pretty common for 2080Ti and 2080 / 2070). The cooler is crap, and will likely be pretty loud if you intend to extract the same or greater performance from it as a water cooled (and much cheaper) Vega VII.
> 
> You seem to be suggesting you live in Europe. The very cheapest 2080Ti is ~€1040 at the moment. 95% of SKUs in 99% of Europe are over €1100. Most are €1200-1600. What ever you pay, you stand a very high chance of a dead or seriously defective card in relatively little time.
> 
> I got my Vega VII for €639. So that's €400 cheaper than the very cheapest 2080Ti. I wouldn't call that a little bit.
> 
> I'll get a WC Heatkiller or Aquacomputer block when they finally turn up. Should give me better than stock 2080Ti performance in quite a few titles.
> 
> Also, it'll be curious to see how Zen 2 / Radeon VII combo do together when the former turn up ...
> 
> There isn't really any value these days at the high end of the graphics card market, but the VII is as close as it gets at the moment.


"To be honest" ment that I didn't came here shouting loudly that "Radeon 7 is like the second coming of Jesus Christ, all praise him", what seems to be the main theme here... 

Your first reaction to my post proves that. It seems that You are the fanboy of the red team (fanboy not in a good word here fyi).

Big fan of Nvidia???  frack Nvidia. Thats your second false strike, which means that You are a fanboy (the kind that hurts AMD image), when somebody who has different opinion from yours, they automaticaly are paid by Nvidia?


I live in Europe, but travel around. I could get a card from US or EU- doesn't matter. 

You said about that cheap RTX2080Ti: "_The cooler is crap, and will likely be pretty loud if you intend to extract the same or greater performance from it as a water cooled (and much cheaper) Vega VII._" - What your point here? I said that RTX2080Ti is 20% better even without expensive watercooling. 
The cooler is not crapier than VII default cooler. When You have a new card- that usually comes with warranty. Hope you know that?  So why does it matter if it dies or not? You can get a replacment. And those were the really first batch of RTX cards that died. They fixed that and i have not heard such a thing since.
Saying that you got your Radeon VII for 640euros and that is like 400 euros cheaper than RTX2080Ti. Yeah, but how much did you pay for your GPU block? Add that also to cost and if you already don't own a custom loop with big radiators/pump/fittings- then the difference is way more to the side of RTX2080Ti.

Dont get me wrong here, Radeon VII is great performing card when watercooled and tinkered with the volts and frequencies. But it also is overpriced piece of crap than the Nvidia's RTX2080 (and RTX2080Ti) is. AMD started to play the Nvidia game here by releasing expensive card.
FYI, my last nvidia card i bought new was GTX660. After that my Nvidia cards all have been used, because not wanting to support that "green-greedy" coroporation. Have only bought new AMD cards, so my money goes to the underdog.


----------



## ilmazzo

Perfect logic

But it is logic too that going into the official thread of gpu A claiming that it is a waste of money and time when you have a gpu B on sale won’t be acceptednlike something useful to the thread, right? That can be a topic for a gpu suggestions thread, maybe?!


----------



## pmc25

viilutaja said:


> "To be honest" ment that I didn't came here shouting loudly that "Radeon 7 is like the second coming of Jesus Christ, all praise him", what seems to be the main theme here...
> 
> Your first reaction to my post proves that. It seems that You are the fanboy of the red team (fanboy not in a good word here fyi).
> 
> Big fan of Nvidia???  frack Nvidia. Thats your second false strike, which means that You are a fanboy (the kind that hurts AMD image), when somebody who has different opinion from yours, they automaticaly are paid by Nvidia?
> 
> 
> I live in Europe, but travel around. I could get a card from US or EU- doesn't matter.
> 
> You said about that cheap RTX2080Ti: "_The cooler is crap, and will likely be pretty loud if you intend to extract the same or greater performance from it as a water cooled (and much cheaper) Vega VII._" - What your point here? I said that RTX2080Ti is 20% better even without expensive watercooling.
> The cooler is not crapier than VII default cooler. When You have a new card- that usually comes with warranty. Hope you know that?  So why does it matter if it dies or not? You can get a replacment. And those were the really first batch of RTX cards that died. They fixed that and i have not heard such a thing since.
> Saying that you got your Radeon VII for 640euros and that is like 400 euros cheaper than RTX2080Ti. Yeah, but how much did you pay for your GPU block? Add that also to cost and if you already don't own a custom loop with big radiators/pump/fittings- then the difference is way more to the side of RTX2080Ti.
> 
> Dont get me wrong here, Radeon VII is great performing card when watercooled and tinkered with the volts and frequencies. But it also is overpriced piece of crap than the Nvidia's RTX2080 (and RTX2080Ti) is. AMD started to play the Nvidia game here by releasing expensive card.
> FYI, my last nvidia card i bought new was GTX660. After that my Nvidia cards all have been used, because not wanting to support that "green-greedy" coroporation. Have only bought new AMD cards, so my money goes to the underdog.


You're not exactly helping your case by sounding like a gushing, breathless fanboi, by directly contradicting yourself, not comparing like with like, ignoring the fact that the product you are recommending clearly has a very high rate of defectiveness, and asking rhetorical questions that I've already answered. 

Regarding the 2080, it's arguably an even worse proposition than the 2080Ti. If you want an NVIDIA card in that performance range, why on earth would you not buy the cheaper 1080Ti, which outperforms it in a good number of titles generally (and anything with higher RAM usage), and doesn't suffer from crippling defectiveness? The latter point should be a major consideration for anyone thinking about the 2070, 2080 and 2080Ti, particularly the cheaper SKUs with weaker VRMs - which circumstantial evidence seems to suggest are failing more often. Even if you're prepared to deal with a frustrating and sometimes lengthy RMA process, you'll still be without a card for potentially long periods, and on an enthusiast forum where people typically do water cool, replace thermal paste and do other things which OEMs don't like (and at least in the US can get away with not replacing your card over), it's a pretty significant risk to take.

Either you're a troll or suffering from severe cognitive dissonance. Possibly both.


----------



## Jesaul

I've received my Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII M01.
After setup and tests, here is 3dmark table:

Air
1805 MHz /0.986 v. - 8829 points, hotspot - 93 max

Water:
1801 MHz /1.096 v. - 8879 points, hotspot - 50 max
2040 MHz /1.141 v. - 9791 points, hotspot - 80 max
2090 MHz /1.200 v. - 9938 points, hotspot - 95 max

At this moment I've stopped to stop hotspot growth and finish playing with money burning on electricity and water expansion 
In total, I've gained pure 12%.


----------



## ilmazzo

nice

hbm2 at which speed?


----------



## Jesaul

Still stock. Tomorrow I'll push it to core and hbm limits and will post in 24 hours.


----------



## viilutaja

ilmazzo said:


> Perfect logic
> 
> But it is logic too that going into the official thread of gpu A claiming that it is a waste of money and time when you have a gpu B on sale won’t be acceptednlike something useful to the thread, right? That can be a topic for a gpu suggestions thread, maybe?!


I came to this thread, just to find out, how tunable is the Radeon VII. What are the results of watercooling, undervolting and overclocking. I got some initial data for my questions, but then I saw many many people trying to watercool it. Then my curiosity kicked in, why people are spending that much money on Vega VII watercoling, when there is even better card not that far off, considering the hugh performance gain going down the "green lane". 
Maybe my question was misplaced in wrong thread. But only from this thread I could get an answer from real owner of Radeon VII. But it seems I struck a nerve for particular someone here. What I was hoping to get, was an analyzed well constructed answer, but in reality I got labled very fast as Nvidia fanboy (I am offended really, because If I am a fan- then I am pro AMD) and a troll on top of that. 



pmc25 said:


> You're not exactly helping your case by sounding like a gushing, breathless fanboi, by directly contradicting yourself, not comparing like with like, ignoring the fact that the product you are recommending clearly has a very high rate of defectiveness, and asking rhetorical questions that I've already answered.
> 
> Regarding the 2080, it's arguably an even worse proposition than the 2080Ti. If you want an NVIDIA card in that performance range, why on earth would you not buy the cheaper 1080Ti, which outperforms it in a good number of titles generally (and anything with higher RAM usage), and doesn't suffer from crippling defectiveness? The latter point should be a major consideration for anyone thinking about the 2070, 2080 and 2080Ti, particularly the cheaper SKUs with weaker VRMs - which circumstantial evidence seems to suggest are failing more often. Even if you're prepared to deal with a frustrating and sometimes lengthy RMA process, you'll still be without a card for potentially long periods, and on an enthusiast forum where people typically do water cool, replace thermal paste and do other things which OEMs don't like (and at least in the US can get away with not replacing your card over), it's a pretty significant risk to take.
> 
> Either you're a troll or suffering from severe cognitive dissonance. Possibly both.


Did you read what I just wrote? It seems You can't even do that. 
I just said that Nvidia is the biggest ripoff company of last 10 years. Sure they have good cards (RTX2080Ti), but they are overpriced as hell.
Why I am a troll?  Do I need to make a picture of my complete AMD gaming PC with my username, to paint you the picture? It seems that common words don't register in your tiny brain.


----------



## tolis626

Yo, guys, can we please calm down here? Thanks.

Regarding the question about the viability of the VII, it's not fair to compare a bone stock, cheapest of the bunch 2080ti to a custom water cooled Radeon VII. People who are watercooling these cards probably didn't start building custom loops JUST for the VII, but rather were either into water cooling since a long time ago or had the itch to do it anyway and found the VII compelling. Then, when comparing the two cards, the basic 2080ti will, on average, be a bit faster than an overclocked VII under water, but that card doesn't sip power either, so the advantage in thermals and noise goes to the VII. Disregarding the longevity concerns, which I have no idea if they're true or not, comparing the two cards is pretty straightforward. Someone who's going to slap a custom loop on a VII would probably do so on a 2080ti. The fact that the VII is quite a bit cheaper (Although, calling a 700€ card cheap physically hurts me) does lend itself to a comparison between a best case VII vs a worst case 2080ti. In which case, performance is just one aspect and I'd much rather have a slightly slower card that's cool and quiet rather than a jet engine next to me.

No need to get angry or call each other names. The question has been answered. Now can we please move on?


----------



## Jesaul

Ok, final overclocking results with Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII M01.
Tested with FSU with 20 runs, 99.3% stability.

Air before
1805 MHz /0.986 v. - 8829 points, hotspot - 93 max

Water:
2090 MHz /1.200 v., HBM2: 1130 MHz, power +99% - 10099 points GPU, hotspot - 105 max in stress test, 95 max in games

In total, I've gained 14.5%. (Or 15.5 compared with stock, not UV)
In games I have 13% fps increase


----------



## 113802

tolis626 said:


> Yo, guys, can we please calm down here? Thanks.
> 
> Regarding the question about the viability of the VII, it's not fair to compare a bone stock, cheapest of the bunch 2080ti to a custom water cooled Radeon VII. People who are watercooling these cards probably didn't start building custom loops JUST for the VII, but rather were either into water cooling since a long time ago or had the itch to do it anyway and found the VII compelling. Then, when comparing the two cards, the basic 2080ti will, on average, be a bit faster than an overclocked VII under water, but that card doesn't sip power either, so the advantage in thermals and noise goes to the VII. Disregarding the longevity concerns, which I have no idea if they're true or not, comparing the two cards is pretty straightforward. Someone who's going to slap a custom loop on a VII would probably do so on a 2080ti. The fact that the VII is quite a bit cheaper (Although, calling a 700€ card cheap physically hurts me) does lend itself to a comparison between a best case VII vs a worst case 2080ti. In which case, performance is just one aspect and I'd much rather have a slightly slower card that's cool and quiet rather than a jet engine next to me.
> 
> No need to get angry or call each other names. The question has been answered. Now can we please move on?


Nope I wouldn't slap a block on a RTX 2080/RTX 2080 Ti. The reason I started water cooling this rig was because of the garbage cooling on the Vega 64 followed by the Radeon VII. Which if you don't want to thermal throttle requires the fan at 100% which is around 54dB while most RTX cards are in the 35's.


----------



## keikei

WannaBeOCer said:


> Nope I wouldn't slap a block on a RTX 2080/RTX 2080 Ti. The reason I started water cooling this rig was because of the garbage cooling on the Vega 64 followed by the Radeon VII. Which if you don't want to thermal throttle requires the fan at 100% which is around 54dB while most RTX cards are in the 35's.



Too be fair that 35 dba is not from an FE version of the card and if you want the better/quieter cooler, its not gonna match the price of the Vega VII. I picked up mine based on the free games as the overall performance is identical to the 2080. Nvidia didnt offer me any freebies on a $700 product, so i said, the heck with em.


----------



## Dasa

I have been watercooling for over 10 years and could still be using all the same components over several builds I just had to drill some new holes on my old CPU mount plate, but I will have to get a new bracket made to reuse my GPU block on Radon VII which will cost a bit.
Radeon VII and 2080 were $1100 while 2080Ti was $2000 For me it was a easy choice to power my 3440x1440 freesync monitor that was also having some problems with Nvidia FreeSync on my 1070.


----------



## 113802

keikei said:


> Too be fair that 35 dba is not from an FE version of the card and if you want the better/quieter cooler, its not gonna match the price of the Vega VII. I picked up mine based on the free games as the overall performance is identical to the 2080. Nvidia didnt offer me any freebies on a $700 product, so i said, the heck with em.


I was referring to AIBs since the FE cards are $100 more than the Radeon VII. I would of bought the RTX 2080 Ventus which was/is still $699.99 when the Radeon VII was launched and it included Anthem and Battlefield V at that time(two games I don't care for, I enjoyed Devil May Cry 5). If I only used my card for gaming the RTX 2080 is the easiest choice of the two. I rarely have headphones on so the noise bothers me, I'm just glad the coil whine on my Radeon VII isn't anywhere near as load as the Vega 64 LC I have.


----------



## viilutaja

WannaBeOCer said:


> Nope I wouldn't slap a block on a RTX 2080/RTX 2080 Ti. The reason I started water cooling this rig was because of the garbage cooling on the Vega 64 followed by the Radeon VII. Which if you don't want to thermal throttle requires the fan at 100% which is around 54dB while most RTX cards are in the 35's.


Exactly! Why I went with the custom watercooling was exactly this. Reference Vega64 was so loud with that blower fan. Then I bought a used Morpheus II, which was good but it was so big 3.5slot cooler with fans. Temps were good, but the tjunction was still quite bad.
Then I saw black friday sale on EK shop and Vega block was just 65euros. Basically I sold my Morpheus for same money. But ofcourse I had to buy radiators, pump and fittings. That added to the cost, but to be honest. If reference Vega's would have had a good cooler from factory, I would not have gone with the custom water road. Most AMD cards are somehow limited by their ****ty coolers. Vega VII is no exception. It is miles better than blower on Vega64/56, but still is not enough. They should have done 2x120mm fans not 3xsmaller ones. And beefier heatpipe.


----------



## Zerotre

Sorry but this is not true, my vii is good with stock air cooler, buch better than other cards i've got in the past, if you want to have more stable and higher frequencies you need a waterblock, you are talking like the card is unusable, so speaking in this way also an intel 9900k or all other cpu are trash because "limited" by the stock heatsink, if you want to have some oc it's normal and obvious buying a better cooling solution, thermal throttling is normal behaviour of the card, remember that base clock is 1450, 1800mhz it's turbo, and it's not guarantee that you keep that frequence all the time.


----------



## Jesaul

Zerotre said:


> remember that base clock is 1450, 1800mhz it's turbo, and it's not guarantee that you keep that frequence all the time.


I love mine constantly working at around 2040-2050MHz in stress tests and not dropping down under water.
The card is amazing.


----------



## viilutaja

Zerotre said:


> Sorry but this is not true, my vii is good with stock air cooler, buch better than other cards i've got in the past, if you want to have more stable and higher frequencies you need a waterblock, you are talking like the card is unusable, so speaking in this way also an intel 9900k or all other cpu are trash because "limited" by the stock heatsink, if you want to have some oc it's normal and obvious buying a better cooling solution, thermal throttling is normal behaviour of the card, remember that base clock is 1450, 1800mhz it's turbo, and it's not guarantee that you keep that frequence all the time.


Vega64 LC (also 699 msrp) came with decent cooling solution and could hit that 1750mhz boost without a fuss.
With 700$ card, this kind of cooler should be included by default! Especially if that Radeon VII was a Hail-Mary to begin with from AMD (just to get something better out). Right now nobody would need to start watercooling their VII, to maximise cards potential. 
It would have already been done by the manufacturer. Like they have been doing it before (Fury-X, Vega 64LC). All latest AMD top-tier cards have feature LC version, which helped a lot! 
For AMD that kind of LC cooler must have cost like measly dollars. For us - maybe estra 50 usd. So the price would have been 750 instead 699. 
But the performance gains and positive reviews woudl have elevated the card so much.


----------



## Jesaul

Em... I've got a message

Dear xxx,

*we have been informed that you have purchased our Alphacool Eiswolf GPX-Pro AiO graphics card cooler for your AMD Radeon VII. Unfortunately, we must point out that this cooler may have a production defect that could damage your AMD Radeon VII. We are currently working at full speed to investigate the problem.


Therefore we would like to ask you not to use the cooler in its current condition for the time being. We will contact you shortly regarding the further procedure.*


If your AMD Radeon VII shows any damage that could have been caused by the above mentioned cooler, please contact our support immediately: [email protected]


----------



## Zerotre

viilutaja said:


> Vega64 LC (also 699 msrp) came with decent cooling solution and could hit that 1750mhz boost without a fuss.
> With 700$ card, this kind of cooler should be included by default! Especially if that Radeon VII was a Hail-Mary to begin with from AMD (jsut to get something our). Right now nobody would need to start watercooling their VII, to maximise cards potential.
> It would have already been done by the manufacturer. Like they have been doing it before (Fury-X, Vega 64LC). All latest AMD top-tier cards have feature LC version, which helped a lot!
> For AMD that kind of LC cooler must have cost like measly dollars. For us - maybe estra 50 usd. So the price would have been 750 instead 699.
> But the performance gains and positive reviews woudl have elevated the card so much.


impossible, you cannot make a comparison between the vega and radeon vii, different gpu, and waterblock doesn't costs 50$ also for amd.


----------



## viilutaja

Zerotre said:


> impossible, you cannot make a comparison between the vega and radeon vii, different gpu, and waterblock doesn't costs 50$ also for amd.


It is different only in manufaturing size. Thats it! Two extra HBM2 stacks also (but overall almost same size on pcb). 
I cannot see that those LC coolers would cost more for AMD than 50 dollars. As Bykski is selling full cover ones for 90 retail. I excpect them to have like 50% margin on those.
Buying thousands from manufacturer would bring the cost down a lot. Ok. Lets say price is 799, with a LC cooler for end-customer. But that thing would blow away any RTX2080 card. it would have been sitting comfortably between RTX2080Ti and RTX2080.


----------



## tictoc

Jesaul said:


> Em... I've got a message
> Dear xxx,
> 
> *we have been informed that you have purchased our Alphacool Eiswolf GPX-Pro AiO graphics card cooler for your AMD Radeon VII. Unfortunately, we must point out that this cooler may have a production defect that could damage your AMD Radeon VII. We are currently working at full speed to investigate the problem.
> 
> Therefore we would like to ask you not to use the cooler in its current condition for the time being. We will contact you shortly regarding the further procedure.*
> 
> If your AMD Radeon VII shows any damage that could have been caused by the above mentioned cooler, please contact our support immediately: [email protected]


See here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...-radeon-vii-owner-s-club-23.html#post27949850 and here: https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/32675387

No idea what is actually going on, but I remembered seeing a post in this thread about it. :thumb:


----------



## Jesaul

tictoc said:


> No idea what is actually going on, but I remembered seeing a post in this thread about it. :thumb:


Thanks!


----------



## 113802

Zerotre said:


> Sorry but this is not true, my vii is good with stock air cooler, buch better than other cards i've got in the past, if you want to have more stable and higher frequencies you need a waterblock, you are talking like the card is unusable, so speaking in this way also an intel 9900k or all other cpu are trash because "limited" by the stock heatsink, if you want to have some oc it's normal and obvious buying a better cooling solution, thermal throttling is normal behaviour of the card, remember that base clock is 1450, 1800mhz it's turbo, and it's not guarantee that you keep that frequence all the time.


The card is unusable for me at stock since the heatsink does a poor job at cooling it while the fans are obnoxious. It's surprising that AMD has a decent CPU heatsink(wraith) while they're unable to make a decent stock GPU heatsink. The stock heatsink on the Radeon VII could be much better than what they slapped onto it. 

Coming from a Vega 64 LC that I water cooled with an EK block since the stock AIO was also trash. The Radeon VII with the stock cooler didn't outperform my Vega 64 which I had at 1800Mhz/1140Mhz(sustained). 

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18270986


----------



## tictoc

The stock cooler was pretty much worthless for me. I had non-stop thermal throttling with the stock cooler. 

Now with my EK block, junction temps never go above 80, and my GPU happily runs at 2025/1200/1160mV 24/7.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Its is not a problem with the cooler. There seems to be some issue with 7nm with Radeon 7. Why am I still hitting 90C+ with a WB?


----------



## tictoc

I think that has more to do with the way that temps are being reported. Previously all temps were average temps, but now the temperature that is responsible for throttling and fan control is the highest reported by one of the many (64) embedded sensors in the chip.
For all we know every other previous AMD GPU also had high local temps, but without the data, we can only guess at what those temps might have been.


----------



## 113802

ZealotKi11er said:


> Its is not a problem with the cooler. There seems to be some issue with 7nm with Radeon 7. Why am I still hitting 90C+ with a WB?


You're the only one reporting 90c+ with a waterblock I've seen or are you talking about junction temp? I've only seen 90c on junction with 1200mV when my fans are at 900 rpm.


----------



## keikei

What does a custom waterloop cost just for the gpu on average?


----------



## viilutaja

keikei said:


> What does a custom waterloop cost just for the gpu on average?


It depends which way you go. Full EK custom loop is way more than something similar from Barrow or Bykski.
But You can get full custom loop for about 150-200 euros if you search good deals in AliExpress.

1) GPU block for Vega VII (70 euros)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Byk...93-4cc2-a8fb-394b91a974d1&transAbTest=ae803_5

2) 240mm x38mm copper radiator from Bykski (37 euros).
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Byk...6c-4eaa-aa3b-b6b79a763e57&transAbTest=ae803_5

3) Barrow D5 pump (~40 euros)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Qui...11-4e56-8e49-21bbc5dec9ae&transAbTest=ae803_5

4)Barrow pump reservoir (9-12 euros), depends on size
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/211...11-4e56-8e49-21bbc5dec9ae&transAbTest=ae803_5

5) Bykski soft tube fittings (6pcs needed min= ~14 euros).
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bar...de-4fde-8d0d-8bc082515bd8&transAbTest=ae803_5

6)Bykski tube 1m (3.50 euros)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Byk...81-45a0-b4f8-51d58b13a814&transAbTest=ae803_5

Then destilled water from local autoparts shop.


----------



## keikei

viilutaja said:


> It depends which way you go. Full EK custom loop is way more than something similar from Barrow or Bykski.
> But You can get full custom loop for about 150-200 euros if you search good deals in AliExpress.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1) GPU block for Vega VII (70 euros)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Byk...93-4cc2-a8fb-394b91a974d1&transAbTest=ae803_5
> 
> 2) 240mm x38mm copper radiator from Bykski (37 euros).
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Byk...6c-4eaa-aa3b-b6b79a763e57&transAbTest=ae803_5
> 
> 3) Barrow D5 pump (~40 euros)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Qui...11-4e56-8e49-21bbc5dec9ae&transAbTest=ae803_5
> 
> 4)Barrow pump reservoir (9-12 euros), depends on size
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/211...11-4e56-8e49-21bbc5dec9ae&transAbTest=ae803_5
> 
> 5) Bykski soft tube fittings (6pcs needed min= ~14 euros).
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bar...de-4fde-8d0d-8bc082515bd8&transAbTest=ae803_5
> 
> 6)Bykski tube 1m (3.50 euros)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Byk...81-45a0-b4f8-51d58b13a814&transAbTest=ae803_5
> 
> Then destilled water from local autoparts shop.



I Appreciate it. Not sure i wanna go full boar into a waterloop with a Vega VII, but i do have a few backup parts i can tinker with and if things go south, i wont be pissed. Thank you. Those prices seem reasonable.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

WannaBeOCer said:


> You're the only one reporting 90c+ with a waterblock I've seen or are you talking about junction temp? I've only seen 90c on junction with 1200mV when my fans are at 900 rpm.


Jusnction temp. Core temp is 45c. Delta is huge.


----------



## pmc25

ZealotKi11er said:


> Jusnction temp. Core temp is 45c. Delta is huge.


As long as that's some way below 100C, I don't think it will reduce your performance, as it's some way off when the driver will start throttling it.

Core, for obvious reasons, it's desirable for it to be as low as possible.

Given how dense these chips are at 7nm, and that the design was also originally for 14nm, I don't think anyone is ever going to see temperatures as low as a good Vega 64 WC setup - I see ~32-34C in the cooler winter months in games just on an EK Predator 240 (expandable AIO), albeit with Liquid Metal Ultra. Though it would be interesting to see what any future Watercool Heatkiller or Aquacomputer blocks can do, if and when they finally arrive for the VII ... they ought to be lower than what we're seeing for the EK or Bykski, and definitely the AlphaCool (which seems to be a flawed design).


----------



## Diffident

ZealotKi11er said:


> Its is not a problem with the cooler. There seems to be some issue with 7nm with Radeon 7. Why am I still hitting 90C+ with a WB?



You're not the only one. My card has a stock voltage of 1069mv. If I don't underclock down to 1000mv, it will reach 95C with a EK waterblock. Underclocked it's around 84C at 100% load. I think I need to reapply the paste or something. It doesn't seem right. My CPU temps are higher now since so much heat is being dumped into the loop.

These temps are shock, coming from 1070 ti's that would never reach 50C at full load.


----------



## 113802

Diffident said:


> You're not the only one. My card has a stock voltage of 1069mv. If I don't underclock down to 1000mv, it will reach 95C with a EK waterblock. Underclocked it's around 84C at 100% load. I think I need to reapply the paste or something. It doesn't seem right. My CPU temps are higher now since so much heat is being dumped into the loop.
> 
> These temps are shock, coming from 1070 ti's that would never reach 50C at full load.


When I installed my EK waterblock I used a flash light and noticed I could see the thermal paste between the card and block. I only tightened the block until I felt a bit of resistance and knew something was off. So I over tightened the block and felt the PCB bend at that point I thought I damaged the card. I used the flash light again and didn't see the gap anymore. Installed the card and it's working and has great temps.


----------



## Diffident

WannaBeOCer said:


> When I installed my EK waterblock I used a flash light and noticed I could see the thermal paste between the card and block. I only tightened the block until I felt a bit of resistance and knew something was off. So I over tightened the block and felt the PCB bend at that point I thought I damaged the card. I used the flash light again and didn't see the gap anymore. Installed the card and it's working and has great temps.



Once the Pentathlon is over I'll try that.


----------



## newls1

19.5.1 is out


----------



## Jesaul

So, I've got a message from Alphacool about the defect in Eiswolf GPX-Pro AiO Radeon VII:

*The cooler gets in touch with the GFX-Caps. Please mount the original cooler on your GFX-Card and send us the cooler back with the original package, invoice fort he shippment and invoice fort he cooler. After we have recieved the cooler, we will refund you the amount fort he cooler as well as fort he shipping.*

It is not an option to switch back to original cooling.
What should I do? Stay with the system as it is? What is the possible damage that can be caused?


----------



## Hwgeek

If there is only small contact area that you can grind off and make perfect mount- maybe that's your solution?


----------



## Jesaul

Hwgeek said:


> If there is only small contact area that you can grind off and make perfect mount- maybe that's your solution?


I have asked them to provide the position of the cap, so that I can check and fix the problem myself.

I've checked the links above, where in .co.uk forum they state the damage on the card, and in my card this place is untouched (checked with a flashlight)


----------



## ilmazzo

Jesaul said:


> I have asked them to provide the position of the cap, so that I can check and fix the problem myself.
> 
> I've checked the links above, where in .co.uk forum they state the damage on the card, and in my card this place is untouched (checked with a flashlight)


the thing is that some cards (different manufacturers?) have different height on that component, and seems not you case accrding to what you say, so I would suggest go on and forget about it (or maybe just remember in the future when you'll sell it to someone else without your exact card....)


----------



## Jesaul

Seems not my case, yes. In the future, I will be really careful toying with 750 eur parts, looking at how it mounts before mounting it


----------



## keikei

newls1 said:


> *19.5.1* is out



Nice.


----------



## newls1

is 1.230v okay voltage for this card under a full cover water block? seems i need this voltage to be stable in Rage 2 @ 2100Mhz, where as other games like fc5 needed 1.203v. Temps @ 1.230 topped out at 48c after 45mins of Rage2 game play, and "hot spot" temps are unknown but can only guess within normal range. Whats your thoughts? Thanks

EDIT** After 30mins of play rage 2 @ 2100MHz core 1200 mem @ 1.230v hot spot temps maxed @ 89c.. Is this ok?


----------



## Jesaul

Gr.... 19.5.1 breaks aquarero gpu sensor reading. Now it simply does not work


----------



## newls1

Jesaul said:


> Gr.... 19.5.1 breaks aquarero gpu sensor reading. Now it simply does not work


broke gpuz as well.... only very few sensors read now ***!!


----------



## kicurry

I really want to use a Thermal Grizzy pad. Trying to find out the proper thickness to buy. Am afraid the thermal paste will settle or drain off.


----------



## newls1

newls1 said:


> is 1.230v okay voltage for this card under a full cover water block? seems i need this voltage to be stable in Rage 2 @ 2100Mhz, where as other games like fc5 needed 1.203v. Temps @ 1.230 topped out at 48c after 45mins of Rage2 game play, and "hot spot" temps are unknown but can only guess within normal range. Whats your thoughts? Thanks
> 
> EDIT** After 30mins of play rage 2 @ 2100MHz core 1200 mem @ 1.230v hot spot temps maxed @ 89c.. Is this ok?


Hate to sound impatient, but can someone with knowledge on this question please give me some insight?! Thank you!


----------



## 113802

newls1 said:


> Hate to sound impatient, but can someone with knowledge on this question please give me some insight?! Thank you!


I wouldn't go above the 1218mV limit for 24/7 use.


----------



## newls1

WannaBeOCer said:


> I wouldn't go above the 1218mV limit for 24/7 use.


Went back and tried 2100MHz @ 1.203v and Rage2 locked up and driver crashed. Rebooted and tried 1.216v and played game for 30mins or so and all seemed fine. So 1.216v it is for this gpu to be stable @ 2.1GHz and 1200mem. Guess it isnt to bad???? Thanks for your feedback WannaBeOCer


----------



## Dasa

Just tried playing a 8K video on youtube but GPU acceleration doesn't seem to be working properly with it is this a common problem with AMD drivers or a problem with my OS?





Firefox only plays at 8k for ~1second but 4k works fine
Chrome plays 8k but stutters badly at 95-99% CPU usage
Edge I had to force enable VP9 video format it runs with the odd stutter
CPU usage is high at ~95% in edge
GPU usage is low in all of the browsers being under 40% reported and the GPU is only running ~25-300MHz

Doesn't really matter to me just curious.

Also noticed that since the driver update my cards stock v has increased from 1135mv to 1143mv


----------



## newls1

Dasa said:


> Just tried playing a 8K video on youtube but GPU acceleration doesn't seem to be working properly with it is this a common problem with AMD drivers or a problem with my OS?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1La4QzGeaaQ&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Firefox only plays at 8k for ~1second but 4k works fine
> Chrome plays 8k but stutters badly at 95-99% CPU usage
> Edge I had to force enable VP9 video format it runs with the odd stutter
> CPU usage is high at ~95% in edge
> GPU usage is low in all of the browsers being under 40% reported and the GPU is only running ~25-300MHz
> 
> Doesn't really matter to me just curious.
> 
> Also noticed that since the driver update my cards stock v has increased from 1135mv to 1143mv


just tried 4k and 8k options using my chromebook and it just gave up on life!


----------



## Jesaul

The problem with defective Alphacool Eiswolf GPX-Pro AiO is completelly different.

Support has sent me this picture:


----------



## badtaylorx

Cool. looks like the new driver fixes the Eyefinity purple flicker issue.

And to anyone using water cooling, I am having some really really good luck using a CPU block (lapped for flatness) and liquid metal tim.... this is a gpuz snapshot after a long (2+hr) gaming session with a pretty good overclock.


----------



## detrophy

Dasa said:


> Just tried playing a 8K video on youtube but GPU acceleration doesn't seem to be working properly with it is this a common problem with AMD drivers or a problem with my OS?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1La4QzGeaaQ&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Firefox only plays at 8k for ~1second but 4k works fine
> Chrome plays 8k but stutters badly at 95-99% CPU usage
> Edge I had to force enable VP9 video format it runs with the odd stutter
> CPU usage is high at ~95% in edge
> GPU usage is low in all of the browsers being under 40% reported and the GPU is only running ~25-300MHz
> 
> Doesn't really matter to me just curious.
> 
> Also noticed that since the driver update my cards stock v has increased from 1135mv to 1143mv


Firefox is just useless at this resolution.
In Chrome it looks like it drops like 1/4 of the frames.


----------



## ilmazzo

badtaylorx said:


> Cool. looks like the new driver fixes the Eyefinity purple flicker issue.
> 
> And to anyone using water cooling, I am having some really really good luck using a CPU block (lapped for flatness) and liquid metal tim.... this is a gpuz snapshot after a long (2+hr) gaming session with a pretty good overclock.


kinda impressive


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

detrophy said:


> Firefox is just useless at this resolution.
> In Chrome it looks like it drops like 1/4 of the frames.


Just watched Peru in 8k on my OPERA 
Working fine...

FireFox & IE don't work at 8k


----------



## bigjdubb

I've never tried to watch an 8k video through a web browser. I think I would rather watch 4k youtube videos than change browsers for 8k. I can't even begin to imagine the quality loss of 8k video through youtube, it's bad enough with 4k.


----------



## pmc25

I note that Barrow now have a Radeon VII block available.

http://www.barrowch.com/index.php/article/1220.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bar...r-Block-Full-Cover-BS-AMRVII/33002334354.html

What do people think of its design relative to the Bykski, EK and AlphaCool? I know that the AlphaCool in its current iteration is not recommended, and that the Bykski appears to be getting better temperatures than the EK. How do you think this compares? It looks relatively similar to the Bykski.


----------



## keikei

Is 8k even possible? Like the amount of data transmission through the display cable.


----------



## pmc25

keikei said:


> Is 8k even possible? Like the amount of data transmission through the display cable.


Pretty sure he's not outputting it to an 8K monitor. He's talking about playback of a video.

Also I think DP 1.4 will do 8K 60Hz (though not sure about which colour spec or HDR).

At this stage I would expect the only graphics vendor to not be a mess with GPU acceleration at this resolution, would be Matrox. Since their niche is now advertising and huge high resolution multi monitor setups.


----------



## Hwgeek

https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/w...r-that-needs-all-benchmarks-looked-at.426669/
Can you confirm too?


----------



## 113802

Hwgeek said:


> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/w...r-that-needs-all-benchmarks-looked-at.426669/
> Can you confirm too?


Fake, I've been using 1903 since it was posted on msdn since April 18th. The FireStrike results are the same as the first day I got it.


----------



## Dasa

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Just watched Peru in 8k on my OPERA
> Working fine...
> 
> FireFox & IE don't work at 8k


OPERA performs similar to edge for me.
Guess there is something wrong with the AMD drives when it comes to YouTube video acceleration as this ran much better on my 1070.


----------



## Hwgeek

I think that soon this Club will be worth more then RTX 2080Ti clucb
New Mining season is coming and Radeon VII prices gonna go crazy .


----------



## keikei

Hwgeek said:


> I think that soon this Club will be worth more then RTX 2080Ti clucb
> New Mining season is coming and Radeon VII prices gonna go crazy .


Good for AMD. Most people are unaware that Vega VII is the fastest mining card. If someone is desperate to buy my card for an unreasonable price, then i'll gladly sell it and purchase Navi. Win. Win.


----------



## pmc25

Hwgeek said:


> I think that soon this Club will be worth more then RTX 2080Ti clucb
> New Mining season is coming and Radeon VII prices gonna go crazy .


I feel like there's a good chance of Litecoin becoming either the number 2 or 3 coin in the next 6-8 months, and its cap growing accordingly, but otherwise I don't see another huge boom happening during this calendar year. Nothing remotely like 2017. 

Besides, even if there was a boom almost as big as 2017, it wouldn't have the same effect on graphics card prices. The cost, availability and design time of specialised ASICs (even for coins designed specifically for CPU / GPGPU) is now such that graphics cards are not the money printing machines they were.


----------



## keikei

Would crossfire be a good idea for Vega VII (stock cards)?


----------



## bigjdubb

Hwgeek said:


> I think that soon this Club will be worth more then RTX 2080Ti clucb
> New Mining season is coming and Radeon VII prices gonna go crazy .


:sicksmile


----------



## MSIMAX

badtaylorx said:


> Cool. looks like the new driver fixes the Eyefinity purple flicker issue.
> 
> And to anyone using water cooling, I am having some really really good luck using a CPU block (lapped for flatness) and liquid metal tim.... this is a gpuz snapshot after a long (2+hr) gaming session with a pretty good overclock.


looks like no matter what you do hotspot temps will always be perfectly ~30 degrees higher than gpu die


----------



## badtaylorx

MSIMAX said:


> looks like no matter what you do hotspot temps will always be perfectly ~30 degrees higher than gpu die


So far, that's what I'm getting(ish). I really think the cpu cooler is the way to go on this card. It would be nice if EK or one of the someone like Bitspower would put out something more akin to there motherboard monoblocks...


(this was stock 3hrs of unigine valley)


----------



## pmc25

badtaylorx said:


> So far, that's what I'm getting(ish). I really think the cpu cooler is the way to go on this card. It would be nice if EK or one of the someone like Bitspower would put out something more akin to there motherboard monoblocks...
> 
> 
> (this was stock 3hrs of unigine valley)


Yours is 21C higher, not 30C.


----------



## badtaylorx

I think he was referencing an earlier post of mine. Obviously there is a convergence point the closer to idle temps eventually...


----------



## ilmazzo

keikei said:


> Would crossfire be a good idea for Vega VII (stock cards)?


except for gaming, yes


----------



## keikei

ilmazzo said:


> except for gaming, yes


Oh man. I wonder if crossfire works even though there is no official support? I know for SLI its a per game basis.


----------



## lowrider_05

keikei said:


> Oh man. I wonder if crossfire works even though there is no official support? I know for SLI its a per game basis.


No does not work in any games except if they support DX12/Vulkan mgpu from the developer side.


----------



## ilmazzo

lowrider_05 said:


> No does not work in any games except if they support DX12/Vulkan mgpu from the developer side.


this


----------



## Jpmboy

Just picked up one of these (AsRock brand) and it seems like a decent card, especially for double precision compute. BUt daaum, this junction temperature thing is frightening... 103C and higher? WTH?


----------



## Gunderman456

Jpmboy said:


> Just picked up one of these (AsRock brand) and it seems like a decent card, especially for double precision compute. BUt daaum, this junction temperature thing is frightening... 103C and higher? WTH?


If you're not going with water and although I don't have one, I've been following this thread and two things you can try right off the bat is tightening the back bracket (screws may not be tight enough from the factory) since it may not be putting enough pressure between the thermal pad and GPU chip and undervolt while maintaining the same clocks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Gunderman456 said:


> If you're not going with water and although I don't have one, I've been following this thread and two things you can try right off the bat is tightening the back bracket (screws may not be tight enough from the factory) since it may not be putting enough pressure between the thermal pad and GPU chip and undervolt while maintaining the same clocks.


Thanks. I have it undervolted during DP loads, fans at 100%, the gpu core is reporting a reasonable 65-ish degrees... with a junction temp over 100C. Hard to find any real info on this value. It does not seem to be a specific sensor, but an aggregate value of some sort?


----------



## Gunderman456

Jpmboy said:


> Thanks. I have it undervolted during DP loads, fans at 100%, the gpu core is reporting a reasonable 65-ish degrees... with a junction temp over 100C. Hard to find any real info on this value. It does not seem to be a specific sensor, but an aggregate value of some sort?


Highest temp on the die somewhere being picked up by a sensor that remains a mystery. It's still baffles me why AMD did this which affects the clocks but since it's a pro card in reality I guess that is why for server longevity.


----------



## 113802

Jpmboy said:


> Thanks. I have it undervolted during DP loads, fans at 100%, the gpu core is reporting a reasonable 65-ish degrees... with a junction temp over 100C. Hard to find any real info on this value. It does not seem to be a specific sensor, but an aggregate value of some sort?


AMD placed 64 thermal sensors on the die since it's a 7nm die. The thermal density is higher than previous generations. Vega 10 also had 32 temperature diodes on the die which was called "Hot Spot." The Radeon VII will start throttling when the junction temperature reaches 110 degrees Celsius. I bought my card with the intension of water cooling.



Gunderman456 said:


> Highest temp on the die somewhere being picked up by a sensor that remains a mystery. It's still baffles me why AMD did this which affects the clocks but since it's a pro card in reality I guess that is why for server longevity.


It's clear why they added a junction sensors, it's to prevent the card from cooking itself since it would if they weren't there.


----------



## Gunderman456

I hope 7nm Navi won't go that route, shouldn't since it's a gaming card.


----------



## 113802

Gunderman456 said:


> I hope 7nm Navi won't go that route, shouldn't since it's a gaming card.


If it has anywhere near the amount of cores as Vega than it sure will.


----------



## Gunderman456

WannaBeOCer said:


> If it has anywhere near the amount of cores as Vega than it sure will.


Goodie.  More ways to bork overclocking.


----------



## 113802

Gunderman456 said:


> Goodie.  More ways to bork overclocking.


I'd rather have a working card than be able to overclock for a few seconds.


----------



## Gunderman456

WannaBeOCer said:


> I'd rather have a working card than be able to overclock for a few seconds.


Many people don't undervolt and this causes serious clock stability issues so they need to figure something out that will better serve these people with the reference cards. What they have now for cooling is no good. It only gets worse from here for those that do overclock. 

I'd start with making sure the die is completely flat (doable on Navi for instance since they don't have to worry about HBM) if they intend to use HBM in the future so they can use thermal paste with a better heatsink and better/quieter fans that can push some air instead of dinky/cheap fans that are loud and can't do the job. The fans won't need to go at full bore with these changes which will further reduce heat and noise. They co-exist with an industry that has already solved these problems. They just need to wake up. 

Anyway, whatever card I get will be under water.


----------



## Jpmboy

Sometimes this happens when there's a rush to get the product out... compromises in design forced by being first on the block with a 7nm consumer GPU. AMD is not able to manage the heat production and flux (and water cooling a part, especially a canary-in-the-coal-mine part, can actually lead to failure much sooner since you now ask the component/part to carry a current that would otherwise attenuate ("throttle") )
Nvidia does this crap also. When you load a Titan V with DP work it down clocks the core to P2 (same with quadro cards) to control current flow. You can defeat this with NVI but then the card will pull current well above the AOR (acceptable operating range) and even water cooled they choke in the long run. NV GTX cards are DP crippled so no comparison in my case. The 2 2080Ti FEs I have are WC'd. Very fast gaming and content creation cards for sure.

That said, running the VII and Titan V (I have 2 TVs) as they come for DP, the VII does ~ 75-80% of the work a TV can for... what, 25% the price! THat's pretty amazing. It screams at you while doing it, but hangs in there, so far.


----------



## keikei

lowrider_05 said:


> No does not work in any games except if they support DX12/Vulkan mgpu from the developer side.



Dang. Playing The Division 2 and frames roam around 45ish. The temptation is there to get another card, but if its unsupported for the most part then its very disappointing. I guess we gotta wait till 2020 it seems.


----------



## pmc25

Gunderman456 said:


> I hope 7nm Navi won't go that route, shouldn't since it's a gaming card.


The clue is in the "7nm". 

If you look at the size of the transistors of the Radeon VII and the spaces between them under a microscope, compared with, say, the 55nm 4750 I had 10 years ago, you'll probably reach the conclusion that cards are only going to get hotter. EUV will help, but crushing more and more tiny transistors into smaller and smaller spaces necessarily means denser heat profiles.

It will be interesting to see what the various chip designers and fabs come up with to mitigate this, whether it be microscopic heatpipes made out of of exotic materials, or minute embedded thermoelectric heatpumps wicking the heat away towards the spreader.


----------



## generaleramon

What about going wider(i know GCN is limited to 4 frontend "groups")? I mean, i have a R9 Fury Nano with 4096 Shaders @1Ghz and a RX480 with 2304 Shaders @1.34Ghz, also 28nm vs 14nm. Both cards consume almost the same power: 110w(Bios TDP)+GDDR5 for the 480, 145w(Bios TDP)+HBM for the Nano.
It' clear to me that the GCN uArch really don't like high clocks, Polaris is "fine" around 1.3Ghz, Vega around 1.4-1.5Ghz, now Vega @1.8Ghz is running way past the efficent part of the Perf/W curve. I understand that AMD need to find 'easy' performance by spending the 7nm "extra TDP" increasing the clocks, but now we need something new as architecture. This VegaIV is performing great i must say, but it feels like a 5Ghz FX Bulldozer CPU...


----------



## Gregix

Good u guys posted some yt and ss where I saw ur OC settings, appears that I have to put more V to starting position(808Mhz) to have somewhat stable OC. Like [email protected] with 1175Mhz HBM need 0.9V. Without it crashes in few first seconds.
Now this give me 76C hotspot temp while GPU is 46, HBM 48, while gaming WOT like 20 mins

1900Mhz shows 74C max hotspot. So not so bad as for custom WC


----------



## heavyarms1912

has anyone figured out a a way to SoC frequency limit from 972 Mhz?


----------



## newls1

how do you add more voltage to the memory?


----------



## heavyarms1912

newls1 said:


> how do you add more voltage to the memory?


why would you want to do that? We are anyways core limited on vii.


----------



## newls1

heavyarms1912 said:


> why would you want to do that? We are anyways core limited on vii.


was wondering cause it looked like a few posts back someone made mention about changing voltage on mem.. was just wondering. im not going to go OC my memory any faster then 1200mhz, so im not really concerned more or less was just trying to learn something new... thats all


----------



## heavyarms1912

newls1 said:


> was wondering cause it looked like a few posts back someone made mention about changing voltage on mem.. was just wondering. im not going to go OC my memory any faster then 1200mhz, so im not really concerned more or less was just trying to learn something new... thats all


even with default voltage you can go higher. I can go 1300+ with a soft_pp mod.


----------



## Jesaul

Well, good luck with high memory frequency.
I had an overclock, that stress tests in 3dmark, but fails in 30 seconds in Destiny 2 
My stable overclock everywhere is 1.200v, 2030MHz, 1120 memory.


----------



## lowrider_05

Well, if you can go 1300+ Mhz stable on the HBM2 then you have the most golden sample HBM2 i have ever seen to this date.


----------



## Dasa

Took my Radeon VII apart today and tried too install a old Storm G5 silver CPU block on it after drilling some new holes in the mount plate but the bolts are too fat and I cant find any bolts long enough ~70mm that are thin enough.
The only workaround I can think of at the moment is to try turn down the welder low enough and see if I can weld the thick and thin bolts together.


----------



## newls1

Dasa said:


> Took my Radeon VII apart today and tried too install a old Storm G5 silver CPU block on it after drilling some new holes in the mount plate but the bolts are too fat and I cant find any bolts long enough ~70mm that are thin enough.
> The only workaround I can think of at the moment is to try turn down the welder low enough and see if I can weld the thick and thin bolts together.


can you not walk down your local hardware store (lowes, home depot, etc... not sure what you have "down under") and look at what the hardware isle has. I know here in the states, lowes and home depot have a billion different nuts and bolts from SS, Brass, regular steel, galvanized, etc... starting from 3mm all the way up to HUGE. Surely you can find the right fasteners for what you need


----------



## Dasa

Current bolts are 3.6mm
There is a Bunnings Warehouse 30k away but there website lists nothing under 6mm but I may go take a look around town tomorrow anyway.
Online Ebay stores list 3mm x 50mm which would be just long enough if I did away with the springs but still too fat to reuse the original backplate from behind the core on the Radeon VII and would take a week to arrive.

The laser cutters were going to charge me almost $200 to make a new mount plate for the old GPU block so that isn't worth it.


----------



## newls1

Dasa said:


> Current bolts are 3.6mm
> There is a Bunnings Warehouse 30k away but there website lists nothing under 6mm but I may go take a look around town tomorrow anyway.
> Online Ebay stores list 3mm x 50mm which would be just long enough if I did away with the springs but still too fat to reuse the original backplate from behind the core on the Radeon VII and would take a week to arrive.
> 
> The laser cutters were going to charge me almost $200 to make a new mount plate for the old GPU block so that isn't worth it.


just order the EKWB full cover block for this gpu and call it done. GPU and MEM really shine with water cooling. I know it is a little pricey (140$ USD) but its money well spent if you want the best shot possible to hang with 2080 and 2080ti's... just sayin


----------



## pmc25

newls1 said:


> just order the EKWB full cover block for this gpu and call it done. GPU and MEM really shine with water cooling. I know it is a little pricey (140$ USD) but its money well spent if you want the best shot possible to hang with 2080 and 2080ti's... just sayin


Bykski seems to get significantly better temperatures. 

Barrow design looks decent.

Bitspower & Phanteks launch their own very soon. 

Why get the EK (it's only better than the terrible AlphaCool).


----------



## thomasck

pmc25 said:


> Bykski seems to get significantly better temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> Barrow design looks decent.
> 
> 
> 
> Bitspower & Phanteks launch their own very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Why get the EK (it's only better than the terrible AlphaCool).


Another vote for barrow/bykski.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## newls1

pmc25 said:


> Bykski seems to get significantly better temperatures.
> 
> Barrow design looks decent.
> 
> Bitspower & Phanteks launch their own very soon.
> 
> Why get the EK (it's only better than the terrible AlphaCool).


care to show me where you are pulling that from please?


----------



## pmc25

newls1 said:


> care to show me where you are pulling that from please?


The AlphaCool has been almost universally panned, and many have been defective.

Most people with Bykski blocks are getting better performance here and elsewhere than EK users. Which is hardly surprising given EK's first to market, minimum effort philosophy these days.

I know about Phanteks / Bitspower because I asked them.


----------



## thomasck

I can confirm from ocuk forum people with Bykski are getting better temps than the ones with ek block.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ lol, reliable sources.


I've put 2 EK vector blocks on my 2080Tis and a bitpower block on a third. All three hold the cards between 10 and 15C above loop (cold side) temperature at full load pulling 300W (or more each). Any real comparison is not a trivial exercise.
I'll likely go with EK for my VII, but bitspower is quite good too. (Have two Bits blocks on two Titan Vs - simple design and very effective)


----------



## pmc25

Jpmboy said:


> ^^ lol, reliable sources.
> 
> 
> I've put 2 EK vector blocks on my 2080Tis and a bitpower block on a third. All three hold the cards between 10 and 15C above loop (cold side) temperature at full load pulling 300W (or more each). Any real comparison is not a trivial exercise.
> I'll likely go with EK for my VII, but bitspower is quite good too. (Have two Bits blocks on two Titan Vs - simple design and very effective)


It's pretty reliable when a number of the people have bought both, and some are very experienced with water cooling. It's been replicated across various forums, and neither block has contact issues, and there are far more EK fans than Bykski fans.

Every single group test of bitspower GPU blocks has put them either at the absolute bottom of the pack, or very near it. They're nicely made, and I have a bunch of their fittings (best on the market), but they've yet to prove their designs are anything other than scraping the bottom of the barrel in terms of performance, re: GPU blocks. That said, they're probably prettier than anything else besides AquaComputer and WaterCool Heatkiller GPU blocks, so if that's most important for you, go ahead.

The reason I hold out a little more hope for Phanteks is that they're very new to the water cooling game, and whilst their first few GPU blocks have been only a little better than bitspower's offerings, I suspect there's more likelihood of improvement.


----------



## Dasa

Storm G5 is now mounted on the Radeon VII with a thick application of grizzly kryo.
Ended up making another plate to go between the GPU and the Block so it can use 4 small bolts with 4 large bolts, it's not pretty but it does the job.

GPU at 2060MHz 1216mv 
Max temps during first run of TimeSpy
36c core 
60c junction
Idle
29c core
30c junction


----------



## thomasck

60c in the junction with that voltage is really good..

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilmazzo

Dasa said:


> Storm G5 is now mounted on the Radeon VII with a thick application of grizzly kryo.
> Ended up making another plate to go between the GPU and the Block so it can use 4 small bolts with 4 large bolts, it's not pretty but it does the job.
> 
> GPU at 2060MHz 1216mv
> Max temps during first run of TimeSpy
> 36c core
> 60c junction
> Idle
> 29c core
> 30c junction


you did the job

any pics please?


----------



## newls1

hotspot temp of 60c seems to low, im sorry, just dont believe that


----------



## thomasck

newls1 said:


> hotspot temp of 60c seems to low, im sorry, just dont believe that


In that voltage me neither.. but who am I to don't believe.. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjdubb

Is a 24 degree delta really that far out of line? I thought a 30 degree delta was the norm when watercooling.


----------



## pmc25

Some people who've jerry rigged CPU coolers to fit have claimed very good results. There may be something about that kind of cooler that suits the Radeon VII more. It is certainly different to anything that has preceded it, in its heat profile. The chip is pretty small (331mm2) and draws a lot of power at stock voltage or when overclocked without voltage adjustments. It's very dense.


----------



## kicurry

I think you on on to something. All I know is the card mines like crazy. Currently undervolted and set to 1500 and it is doing almost 2 bucks a day at 155 watts. Mining pays my heat and air conditioning.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Can someone test in 3Dmark FS with new 19.5.1 WDDM 2.6 on WinX 1903?
Vega 64 have +2k points more in final score (combined is now ~45FPS using Zen 8/16 at 4GHz)


----------



## mtrai

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Can someone test in 3Dmark FS with new 19.5.1 WDDM 2.6 on WinX 1903?
> Vega 64 have +2k points more in final score (combined is now ~45FPS using Zen 8/16 at 4GHz)


Keep in mind that will also require hbm timing tweaks. But both the Physics and Combined scores should go up a lot on AMD CPU systems even without messing with the HBM timings.


----------



## Dasa

@2200c 1.293v +60% 1275m (EvenMorePowerVII_1293+)

Firestrike Graphics Score 33,246 
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/7252701

Timespy Graphics Score 10,459 
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19401306

Max temp
25C core
55C junction
16c Idle 
These temps are just from 3dmark not from looping something like metro.

The CPU block was designed for direct core cooling and is made out of 99.9975% pure silver, it is fairly restrictive with it's jet's.
The holes in the base for the water jet's are about the size of the core and the HBM sits off to each side a little.

Used some old stained Tygon tubing as it was kinking the least out of my tube selection when trying to fit it in between the GPU and the PSU.

Edit:
Looped Metro LL Redux benchmark 5 times at 2000c 1138mv +20% 1130m 
Max temps
Core 28c
Junction 53c
Idle 16c


----------



## 113802

3DMark FireStrike running on Manjaro w/ Mesa 19.0.4 @ 2100Mhz/1200Mhz

Graphics Score: 24 374
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19378427

3DMark FireStrike w/ 19.14.1 @ 2100Mhz/1250Mhz

Graphics score: 34 123
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19046564


----------



## Diffident

WannaBeOCer said:


> 3DMark FireStrike running on Manjaro w/ Mesa 19.0.4 @ 2100Mhz/1200Mhz
> 
> Graphics Score: 24 374
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19378427
> 
> 3DMark FireStrike w/ 19.14.1 @ 2100Mhz/1250Mhz
> 
> Graphics score: 34 123
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19046564



Did you get that working in Proton? I tried running firestrike in wine a year or so ago and couldn't get it to work.


----------



## 113802

Diffident said:


> Did you get that working in Proton? I tried running firestrike in wine a year or so ago and couldn't get it to work.


That's correct I ran it in Proton, takes a few runs since the shaders have to compile. First run is always a stuttering mess.


----------



## badtaylorx

for Dasa...


----------



## keikei

*AMD Radeon Adrenalin 2019 19.5.2*


----------



## heavyarms1912

lowrider_05 said:


> Well, if you can go 1300+ Mhz stable on the HBM2 then you have the most golden sample HBM2 i have ever seen to this date.


No i don't think it would be stable under gaming/3d loads. I did a compute/mining test.


----------



## viilutaja

Caseking.de is selling the cheapest Radeon VII to date by Sapphire.
https://www.caseking.de/sapphire-radeon-vii-16384-mb-hbm2-gcsp-195.html


----------



## diggiddi

Does the 50th anniv ed have the same warranty as the regular vii?


----------



## keikei

diggiddi said:


> Does the 50th anniv ed have the same warranty as the regular vii?



I believe the card is exclusive to AMD.COM, so: *ONE YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY*


My Asrock has 3 yrs., i've seen sapphire have 2 yrs. Depends on manufacturer.


----------



## newls1

Ok, im tired of my games locking up/booting back to desktop, and various other GPU overclock issues.... i cant get this gpu stable over 2025mhz and 1200 ram using 1.225v and full cover waterblock with all the PPT mods installed. So can someone please tell me what on "Average" these gpus need voltage wise @ 2000mhz, 1150mem ram? Want to lower voltage and maintain stablity @ 2ghz... help!!??


----------



## thomasck

newls1 said:


> Ok, im tired of my games locking up/booting back to desktop, and various other GPU overclock issues.... i cant get this gpu stable over 2025mhz and 1200 ram using 1.225v and full cover waterblock with all the PPT mods installed. So can someone please tell me what on "Average" these gpus need voltage wise @ 2000mhz, 1150mem ram? Want to lower voltage and maintain stablity @ 2ghz... help!!??


Bear in mind that every card is different. I saw many guys here getting over 2100+ so I thought I would as well. Wrong. My limit is around 2075mhz/1.2v, after that no matter voltage applied the card just does not follow in terms of MHz. 2100mhz is just not stable no even at 1.28v

My profiles atm are,
1800/995mv
1950/1100mv
2000/1165mv

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## newls1

thomasck said:


> Bear in mind that every card is different. I saw many guys here getting over 2100+ so I thought I would as well. Wrong. My limit is around 2075mhz/1.2v, after that no matter voltage applied the card just does not follow in terms of MHz. 2100mhz is just not stable no even at 1.28v
> 
> My profiles atm are,
> 1800/995mv
> 1950/1100mv
> 2000/1165mv
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


thank you very much for the reply.


----------



## MSIMAX

newls1 said:


> Ok, im tired of my games locking up/booting back to desktop, and various other GPU overclock issues.... i cant get this gpu stable over 2025mhz and 1200 ram using 1.225v and full cover waterblock with all the PPT mods installed. So can someone please tell me what on "Average" these gpus need voltage wise @ 2000mhz, 1150mem ram? Want to lower voltage and maintain stablity @ 2ghz... help!!??


are you playing with vsync enabled?


----------



## newls1

MSIMAX said:


> are you playing with vsync enabled?


actually, yes. I like the smoothness of it... should i not? I thought gaming with vsync on, would help make the gpu work less??


----------



## Dasa

I can't get it stable over ~2000-2050 without the increased SOC from the + regedit file then it seemed more stable at those speeds with less v in some programs but others were doing funny things with clock speed dropping low and they would crash.
I need to do more testing but like you I am getting annoyed by the difficulty to find a stable OC over 2000 and the random nature of the crashes despite the increase to v.

I am thinking that it may need a higher v at low clocks for some reason maybe it isn't ramping up v fast enough with the change in clocks.


My Radeon VII seemed stable running multiple runs of 3dmark timespy, firestrike, extreme at 2125MHz core 1215mV 1275mem
This is with ~50% fan speed and the pump at ~3500RPM out of 4400RPM at which point it is nice and quiet but the down side to this waterblock is that the hot spot temperature is very sensitive to the pump speed which gets loud at higher speeds.
Some games would crash quickly at lower clocks with higher v so obviously 3dmark isn't very good for stability testing.

Edit:
Ok so the game it was crashing in had FPS caped at 62 and clocks would jump up and down from 25MHz to 2000+ which may have something to do with why this game was crashing vs other tests that did not.

Edit:2
Set 2dV to same as max 1215mV and now it actually seems stable at 2125\1270 but I don't really want to run the v that high at idle so hopefully there is some middle ground.

Edit:3
So far so good with the curve at 808MHz 825mV, 1466MHz 1120mV, 2124MHz 1218mV.
Hopefully I can dial it back a bit more yet.

Tested power use with and without the increased SOC from the profile and the difference was within margin of error, same goes for powertune over 20% it just didn't seem to be needed at this v.
Max power use at the wall was ~500W and max reported by GPU was ~300-350w


----------



## MSIMAX

newls1 said:


> actually, yes. I like the smoothness of it... should i not? I thought gaming with vsync on, would help make the gpu work less??


ok then that was the same problem i was having.
what you got to do is raise the minimum voltage slider in wattman until the crashes are gone.
vii tends to boost crazy where it thinks it has headroom I believe those crazy clock spikes and back down to 800mhz is what causes it


----------



## newls1

MSIMAX said:


> ok then that was the same problem i was having.
> what you got to do is raise the minimum voltage slider in wattman until the crashes are gone.
> vii tends to boost crazy where it thinks it has headroom I believe those crazy clock spikes and back down to 800mhz is what causes it


so are you saying bring voltage slider up from 808mhz @ (whatever stock is like .787mv) slide that up to like .900v and keep working the voltage slider up partially for all lower speeds? is this correct"?


----------



## newls1

Dasa said:


> I can't get it stable over ~2000-2050 without the increased SOC from the + regedit file then it seemed more stable at those speeds with less v in some programs but others were doing funny things with clock speed dropping low and they would crash.
> I need to do more testing but like you I am getting annoyed by the difficulty to find a stable OC over 2000 and the random nature of the crashes despite the increase to v.
> 
> I am thinking that it may need a higher v at low clocks for some reason maybe it isn't ramping up v fast enough with the change in clocks.
> 
> 
> My Radeon VII seemed stable running multiple runs of 3dmark timespy, firestrike, extreme at 2125MHz core 1215mV 1275mem
> This is with ~50% fan speed and the pump at ~3500RPM out of 4400RPM at which point it is nice and quiet but the down side to this waterblock is that the hot spot temperature is very sensitive to the pump speed which gets loud at higher speeds.
> Some games would crash quickly at lower clocks with higher v so obviously 3dmark isn't very good for stability testing.
> 
> Edit:
> Ok so the game it was crashing in had FPS caped at 62 and clocks would jump up and down from 25MHz to 2000+ which may have something to do with why this game was crashing vs other tests that did not.
> 
> Edit:2
> Set 2dV to same as max 1215mV and now it actually seems stable at 2125\1270 but I don't really want to run the v that high at idle so hopefully there is some middle ground.
> 
> Edit:3
> So far so good with the curve at 808MHz 825mV, 1466MHz 1120mV, 2124MHz 1218mV.
> Hopefully I can dial it back a bit more yet.
> 
> Tested power use with and without the increased SOC from the profile and the difference was within margin of error, same goes for powertune over 20% it just didn't seem to be needed at this v.
> Max power use at the wall was ~500W and max reported by GPU was ~300-350w


exactly what the other dude just said... ill have to do this. t hanks everyone for the tips


----------



## newls1

just adjusted those voltages, and going to game for either a few minutes till it messes up, or this little tweak fixed it... ill be right back!

edit*** I raised the voltage to the following

808mhz - 902mv
1454mhz - 1080mv
2100mhz - 1219mv

Played about 20min of FC5 and all went ok so far... prior to raising those voltages, game would freeze in about 3-5mins. So this may have fixed my issue. want to thank you 2 guys who pointed this issue out to me... really appreciate it. Whats crazy tho is that i could benchmark this pc using heaven, msi kombuster, 3dmark time spy, etc... and never 1 issue, but playing a game with vsync enabled made all these issues appear, and i guess its cause the card drops speed and the lower MHz range it was falling in, just needed those bumps in voltage i guess. Thanks again, and ill report back if it acts up again.

EDIT number 2***

Just did about 45mins of heavy gaming and still ok, so thanks again guys!


----------



## ilmazzo

vsync? what's vsync?


----------



## MSIMAX

newls1 said:


> just adjusted those voltages, and going to game for either a few minutes till it messes up, or this little tweak fixed it... ill be right back!
> 
> edit*** I raised the voltage to the following
> 
> 808mhz - 902mv
> 1454mhz - 1080mv
> 2100mhz - 1219mv
> 
> Played about 20min of FC5 and all went ok so far... prior to raising those voltages, game would freeze in about 3-5mins. So this may have fixed my issue. want to thank you 2 guys who pointed this issue out to me... really appreciate it. Whats crazy tho is that i could benchmark this pc using heaven, msi kombuster, 3dmark time spy, etc... and never 1 issue, but playing a game with vsync enabled made all these issues appear, and i guess its cause the card drops speed and the lower MHz range it was falling in, just needed those bumps in voltage i guess. Thanks again, and ill report back if it acts up again.
> 
> EDIT number 2***
> 
> Just did about 45mins of heavy gaming and still ok, so thanks again guys!


glad it worked


----------



## Jesaul

My superposition (top 2 in the Radeons  )


----------



## Dasa

Good to hear you made it to ~2100 stable with increased low clock v newls1.

I think I almost have my 24\7 OC dialed in now (2100 Core 1202mV 1230 Mem) I was able to drop the v at 800MHz right back down to 707mV if i left the v at 1450MHz maxed with 1078mV.
Dropped back to the MorePowerVII_77+ profile for 24\7 use which may have lowered clocks by ~25MHz.
Fan and pump curve are set to keep Junction under 70c while remaining quiet.
GPU has a bit of coil whine that I can now hear but it is a similar level to the pump and fans with a deeper tone than any coil whine I have experienced in the past.

I am curious what tweaks @CarbonFire has done to get a few points more in benchmarks even when my clocks are similar or maybe I just need a clean install of windows.

These are at the current stable settings.
Heaven Extreme: 4237
Valley HD Extreme: 5770
Superposition 1080P Extreme: 6528
Superposition 4K Optimized: 9013
FireStrike Graphics Score 33,409 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19456389
FireStrike Extreme Graphics Score 16,027 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19456438
FireStrike Ultra: Graphics Score 8039 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19456461
TimeSpy Graphics Score 10,479 http://www.3dmark.com/spy/7309743


----------



## Gregix

Coil whine can be mb/psu problem, as I have it/had while gaming 150+ fps on fury, 1080 MSI gaming x and now radeon7. Especially noticeable at 230+ fps while gaming or benching. Or in some games menus. It is not loud but it is there. 
And, without pcie sound card(zx, ae-5 now) playing on motherboards sound solution give me this coil whine on my headphones...


----------



## pmc25

Finally managed to find a decent glimpse of the Phanteks RVII block. In Kitguru's Phanteks video.

The actual area of the block covered with fins seems the largest so far, but the fins look big and with large spacing - pretty basic design. The actual block coverage also seems smaller than the others - particularly much smaller than the Barrow - which doesn't bode very well.

Pricing is apparently $149 / €149, mid June availability according to TechPowerUp.

Unlike their cases and various other things, it looks like another half-assed GPU block from them.

BitsPower don't appear to have revealed their RVII block at Computex.


----------



## pmc25

I lied. Bitspower did launch their block. Looks better than the Phanteks or AlphaCool. Not sure about the others.

From TechPowerUp:


----------



## kicurry

Can you run VR Mark Blue Room?


----------



## keikei

For the guys water cooling. Once the setup is complete, is it relatively maintenance free? I'm hitting 80C on stock cooling and summer is fast approaching. Lol.


----------



## Gunderman456

If you chose wisely on coolant you could go 5+ years with only having to top off the solution while maintaining same temps.


----------



## Dasa

Looks like my stable OC is the highest current score for Radeon VII on user benchmark
https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/17328621
It is interesting comparing the strengths and weakness vs 1080ti & 2080
2080 does significantly better in MRender GPU benchmark A measure of a GPUs render target array and geometry shading performance.
While Radeon VII wins all other tests vs 2080
1080Ti vs Radeon VII is much closer


----------



## diggiddi

Gunderman456 said:


> If you chose wisely on coolant you could go 5+ years with only having to top off the solution while maintaining same temps.


Does mayhems Nuke xT-1 clear fall into choose wisely category?


----------



## pmc25

diggiddi said:


> Does mayhems Nuke xT-1 clear fall into choose wisely category?


Personally I'd use what ever has fewest reports of problems (Mayhems certainly doesn't).

I'd go with EK or AquaComputer's products.


----------



## diggiddi

thx +rep


----------



## Gunderman456

diggiddi said:


> Does mayhems Nuke xT-1 clear fall into choose wisely category?


Never used premade stuff. Mixed my own using 60% Distilled Water, 35% Zalman Propylene Glycol and 5% Water Wetter. 

Of course if you chose to go with a premix, clear is better then color coolants which tend to gunk everything.


----------



## Papa Emeritus

diggiddi said:


> Does mayhems Nuke xT-1 clear fall into choose wisely category?


Yeah, that's good coolant. I've been using mayhems for years without any issues. Just prep your system well before filling (clean radiators etc.) and you should be fine.


----------



## diggiddi

Gunderman456 said:


> Never used premade stuff. Mixed my own using 60% Distilled Water, 35% Zalman Propylene Glycol and 5% Water Wetter.
> 
> Of course if you chose to go with a premix, clear is better then color coolants which tend to gunk everything.


Its an additive not a premixed coolant you add it to distilled water to lubricate pump etc


----------



## NYM

Uh guys, where is zero rpm mode for this card? I'm using the latest beta version. I don't want the fan to be spinning while I'm just watching youtube.


----------



## pmc25

NYM said:


> Uh guys, where is zero rpm mode for this card? I'm using the latest beta version. I don't want the fan to be spinning while I'm just watching youtube.


800rpm makes no sound. Also, assuming you haven't disabled GPU acceleration, it's still under load.


----------



## CarbonFire

Dasa said:


> Good to hear you made it to ~2100 stable with increased low clock v newls1.
> 
> I think I almost have my 24\7 OC dialed in now (2100 Core 1202mV 1230 Mem) I was able to drop the v at 800MHz right back down to 707mV if i left the v at 1450MHz maxed with 1078mV.
> Dropped back to the MorePowerVII_77+ profile for 24\7 use which may have lowered clocks by ~25MHz.
> Fan and pump curve are set to keep Junction under 70c while remaining quiet.
> GPU has a bit of coil whine that I can now hear but it is a similar level to the pump and fans with a deeper tone than any coil whine I have experienced in the past.
> 
> I am curious what tweaks @CarbonFire has done to get a few points more in benchmarks even when my clocks are similar or maybe I just need a clean install of windows.
> 
> These are at the current stable settings.
> Heaven Extreme: 4237
> Valley HD Extreme: 5770
> Superposition 1080P Extreme: 6528
> Superposition 4K Optimized: 9013
> FireStrike Graphics Score 33,409 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19456389
> FireStrike Extreme Graphics Score 16,027 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19456438
> FireStrike Ultra: Graphics Score 8039 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19456461
> TimeSpy Graphics Score 10,479 http://www.3dmark.com/spy/7309743


Nice results Dasa, each bench takes a slightly different tune to maximize the available board power. I don't have a secret turbo button  Just a lot of time in tweaking for each specific bench.


----------



## newls1

im 2100Stable now since increasing my lower voltages as it was pointed out a few pages ago, the stock lower speed voltages could be "TOO LOW" and causing my issues and they indeed seemed to have been. 

2100 stable with the following
808mhz .908v
1451mhz 1080mv
2100 1.219v

1200 mem speeds and +99% power


----------



## Jesaul

newls1 said:


> im 2100Stable now since increasing my lower voltages as it was pointed out a few pages ago, the stock lower speed voltages could be "TOO LOW" and causing my issues and they indeed seemed to have been.
> 
> 2100 stable with the following
> 808mhz .908v
> 1451mhz 1080mv
> 2100 1.219v
> 
> 1200 mem speeds and +99% power


By my experience, it will never be 100% stable in 1-2 hour game runs.


----------



## newls1

this pc gamed for 4 hours the other day playing metro exodus and fc5, not a single hiccup


----------



## Dasa

I had the screen flash black for a second after playing R6 for a few hours the other day at similar speeds but less v.
800MHz-707mV 1450MHz-1078mV 2100MHz-1202mV 1230mem.

I have since upped to
1450MHz-1084mV 2100MHz-1212mV and dropped the mem down to 1200 so far so good.
I think part of the trick is keeping the T-Junction under 70c load.


----------



## tictoc

I'm not a fan of the boost clocks on modern GPUs. Can you not just set the clocks to max with a profile while gaming? Not on Windows, so I'm not sure how the drivers work there, but on Linux I just set it to high and it sticks at my max clock until I change it. Gets rid of all the inconsistencies with clocks going up and down while under load. The only time my clocks drop is when I bump over the max power threshold.


----------



## Jpmboy

tictoc said:


> I'm not a fan of the boost clocks on modern GPUs. Can you not just set the clocks to max with a profile while gaming? Not on Windows, so I'm not sure how the drivers work there, but on Linux I just set it to high and it sticks at my max clock until I change it. Gets rid of all the inconsistencies with clocks going up and down while under load. The only time my clocks drop is when I bump over the max power threshold.


I'm not sure how to lock the VII in the P0 state... there several ways with NV cards. Anybody try the ctrl-F and ctrl-L thing in A beta on this card?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

tictoc said:


> I'm not a fan of the boost clocks on modern GPUs. Can you not just set the clocks to max with a profile while gaming? Not on Windows, so I'm not sure how the drivers work there, but on Linux I just set it to high and it sticks at my max clock until I change it. Gets rid of all the inconsistencies with clocks going up and down while under load. The only time my clocks drop is when I bump over the max power threshold.


Boost is actually there to give more performance. Also, save power if the game is not demanding. Yes I too would like the ability to run fixed clock if you don't care about power/heat.


----------



## Dasa

That would make benchmarking easier
Even with 2125MHz 1221mV set using EvenMorePowerVII_1343++ and 99% power limit it still runs 1950-2100MHz in the first firestrike test and combined can drop to 25MHz but I'm guessing that is due to a CPU limit.
Increasing to 1300mV at the same clocks reduces clock speed to ~1900-2000MHz in the first test.


----------



## Jesaul

newls1 said:


> this pc gamed for 4 hours the other day playing metro exodus and fc5, not a single hiccup


Looks, like you won the silicon lottery


----------



## Jesaul

Dasa said:


> That would make benchmarking easier
> Increasing to 1300mV at the same clocks reduces clock speed to ~1900-2000MHz in the first test.


1 person has already killed a chip at 1300mV


----------



## Dasa

Jesaul said:


> 1 person has already killed a chip at 1300mV


Thanks for the warning I wont be in a rush to try 1343mV again then.



CarbonFire said:


> each bench takes a slightly different tune to maximize the available board power. I don't have a secret turbo button  Just a lot of time in tweaking for each specific bench.


I never doubted it took you a lot of time tweaking but I didn't appreciate just how much of it is finding the right v for the set clock speed and just how much slower more v can be even with a higher set clock.

2175MHz core set for both the below
179FPS graphics test 1 1238mV <Crashed test 2 (actual clock speed would have been ~2100+)
172FPS graphics test 1 1243mV passed all (actual clock speed would have been ~2050+)
Graphics Score 34,436 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19496909

I wonder why increased v drops clock speed so much when increasing power limit beyond 20% does very little.


----------



## CarbonFire

Dasa said:


> Thanks for the warning I wont be in a rush to try 1343mV again then.
> 
> 
> 
> I never doubted it took you a lot of time tweaking but I didn't appreciate just how much of it is finding the right v for the set clock speed and just how much slower more v can be even with a higher set clock.
> 
> 2175MHz core set for both the below
> 179FPS graphics test 1 1238mV <Crashed test 2 (actual clock speed would have been ~2100+)
> 172FPS graphics test 1 1243mV passed all (actual clock speed would have been ~2050+)
> Graphics Score 34,436 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19496909
> 
> I wonder why increased v drops clock speed so much when increasing power limit beyond 20% does very little.


You got it, if you are increasing vcore, you are decreasing clock speed. Once you have decent cooling, you are just fighting to maximize the available power.

Weather you set a clock/voltage curve or you use the single point clock/voltage, it still is ramping on a curve in the background. So if your set point skews that clock/voltage curve higher in the background, it won't ramp up as high before hitting the board power limit. Eventually you can't keep setting a higher clock and voltage on a linear scale and it requires exponentially more voltage to stabilize the higher peak clock. How high that point may be will depend on the benchmark and how it applies the load.


----------



## Dasa

Tried again this morning with the window open at 3c ambient so junction maxed out at 60c but didn't do any better
Got in a run set at 2221MHz 1271mV 1287MHz mem but only scored 34,353
Peak power use from the wall was 559w

Swapped back to 2100MHz 1212mV and it doesn't matter if power limit is at 0% or 99% the max power use from the wall remains at 509w in firestrike.
While I have seen up to 30% power limit affect clocks in other programs power use never went much over 500w.

For comparison
Firestrike grapics test 1
Max power use from wall
Stock 1143mV 367w
Undervolted 1001mV 315w
I did get sick of 100% fan speed though so these two will be ~20w lower due to that.


----------



## Learningprogged

Is my Radeon VII ok? Using it with a Threadripper 1950x.
I'm getting pretty low FPS numbers in games (<100 fps at 1920x1080), kinda regardless of game settings (Vsync and Chill are disabled).
However no crashes, shutdowns or freezes.



Here are my 3DMark scores, stock Radeon settings, default 3DMark Run:


*Fire Strike*
21080
Graphics score: 25394


*Fire Strike Extreme*
11966
Graphics score: 13004


*Time Spy*
7754
Graphics score: 8623


*Time Spy Extreme*
4101
Graphics score: 4159


----------



## Dasa

GPU looks to be performing as it should
If you can drop res to 720P and FPS don't really change you are CPU bottlnecked, you could try overclocking your CPU\RAM.
Undervolting your GPU could improve it's GPU scores a little.


----------



## kicurry

I have a 1920 in one system and a 2700x in the other. The Radeon Vll produced much worse scores than the 2700x. Both system show the gpu at 100% and both systems are running at 4100 but the Threadripper is much slower. The threadripper memory is at 2933 and the 2700x is at 3600. I have not changed any settings on the cpus except memory. The Threadripper is 25% slower. I am not going to use the Threadripper for games but was just curious so ran some benchmarks.


----------



## Dasa

Radeon VII doesn't seem to drop below 100% GPU usage like my 1070 did it just sit's at 100% and must fill a cache\buffer or something as it drops to ~25MHz when the CPU becomes the limit spiking up and down in clock speed.
I wouldn't have thought it would have any buffer like that without v-sync enabled as it would increase latency but that is how it seems to be behaving, although freesync is enabled so maybe it is having a impact somehow.


----------



## pmc25

kicurry said:


> I have a 1920 in one system and a 2700x in the other. The Radeon Vll produced much worse scores than the 2700x. Both system show the gpu at 100% and both systems are running at 4100 but the Threadripper is much slower. The threadripper memory is at 2933 and the 2700x is at 3600. I have not changed any settings on the cpus except memory. The Threadripper is 25% slower. I am not going to use the Threadripper for games but was just curious so ran some benchmarks.


'Slow' memory absolutely kills Zen and even more so Zen+ performance in a number of applications, including most games.


----------



## heavyarms1912

kicurry said:


> I have a 1920 in one system and a 2700x in the other. The Radeon Vll produced much worse scores than the 2700x. Both system show the gpu at 100% and both systems are running at 4100 but the Threadripper is much slower. The threadripper memory is at 2933 and the 2700x is at 3600. I have not changed any settings on the cpus except memory. The Threadripper is 25% slower. I am not going to use the Threadripper for games but was just curious so ran some benchmarks.


are you using Gaming mode on threadripper? What's the memory channel config?


----------



## NYM

Hi guys,

Ever since I installed my Radeon 7, my PC doesn't immediately shutdown or restart anymore, it is as if hibernation is turned on when it is DEFINITELY not(powercfg -h off). I was previously using a STRIX Vega 56 with no such issues. Anyone having this issue? I'm using a STRIX B360i, 9400F, 16GB Night Hawk and SX8200 Pro.


----------



## thomasck

NYM said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Ever since I installed my Radeon 7, my PC doesn't immediately shutdown or restart anymore, it is as if hibernation is turned on when it is DEFINITELY not(powercfg -h off). I was previously using a STRIX Vega 56 with no such issues. Anyone having this issue? I'm using a STRIX B360i, 9400F, 16GB Night Hawk and SX8200 Pro.


I started having this after last big windows update. Does not bother me but it takes 20-30 seconds longer to reboot or shutdown, which becomes annoying only when testing OC etc. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## pmc25

pmc25 said:


> 'Slow' memory absolutely kills Zen and even more so Zen+ performance in a number of applications, including most games.


https://www.computerbase.de/2019-06/ryzen-ram-gskill-flare-x-trident-z-royal-test/


----------



## NYM

thomasck said:


> I started having this after last big windows update. Does not bother me but it takes 20-30 seconds longer to reboot or shutdown, which becomes annoying only when testing OC etc.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


So I'm not alone... I was on 1803 the latest update, then I switched to a clean 1809 update and still the same thing. Meh...


----------



## kicurry

No not using game mode. 4 gig x4 on the memory


----------



## Jpmboy

I just installed a Bykski water block on my AsRock VII. Instructions are very poor - and in fact, had no radeon VII example as far as I could tell... and it's in Chinese. So after test fitting, and matching the T-pad locations from the OEM air cooler. Hook it into a test bench... junction temp, which would hit 105+C easily (boinc - milkyway for example) it now holds a max of 64C. Core temp is 36C. Still working on stable clocks for this use.
The block looks to be well made (nickel plated copper) with acceptable millings. Plexi top is very clear. Seems like a reasonable block (my first bykski - normally use EK or Bitspower). So far so good.


----------



## pmc25

Jpmboy said:


> I just installed a Bykski water block on my AsRock VII. Instructions are very poor - and in fact, had no radeon VII example as far as I could tell... and it's in Chinese. So after test fitting, and matching the T-pad locations from the OEM air cooler. Hook it into a test bench... junction temp, which would hit 105+C easily (boinc - milkyway for example) it now holds a max of 64C. Core temp is 36C. Still working on stable clocks for this use.
> The block looks to be well made (nickel plated copper) with acceptable millings. Plexi top is very clear. Seems like a reasonable block (my first bykski - normally use EK or Bitspower). So far so good.


The Bykski block performs better than the EK, and much better than the AlphaCool.

Unlikely that Phanteks or BitsPower compare very well, going on past form and looks of the designs.

Barrow may or may not do ... but we've not seen any feedback yet. I have one coming this week.


----------



## thomasck

I got a Bykski one, absolutely nothing bad to say. JT around 60-73C running bf5 at 1440p 1950mhz/1100mhz/1110mv. Great block for sure. Specially for this price. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

pmc25 said:


> *The Bykski block performs better than the EK*, and much better than the AlphaCool.
> 
> Unlikely that Phanteks or BitsPower compare very well, going on past form and looks of the designs.
> 
> Barrow may or may not do ... but we've not seen any feedback yet. I have one coming this week.


any more recent data or reviews which claim/measure this?


----------



## pmc25

Jpmboy said:


> any more recent data or reviews which claim/measure this?


There aren't any reviews of any of them. But consistently across all forums Bykski > EK > AlphaCool.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Is it common for a "stable" undervolt to differ on games? Here's my scenario:

My stock voltage is 1021mV

While playing Far Cry 5, I can only go as low as 1012mV before I crash a few hours in.

While playing Battlefront 2, I can only go as low as 1000mV before I crash a few hours in.

While playing Elite Dangerous, I can only go as low as 980mV before I crash a few hours in.

While playing older titles, or doing a benchmark run (such as Unigine Superposition), I can go to 932mV.

I feel foolish for declaring 930mV stable earlier in the thread, but it was "stable" from the standpoint that it could complete benchmark runs and I wasn't crashing out for most of the games I play. But Far Cry 5 effectively demands my stock voltage. What gives? Is it as simple as "difficult" games to run require more voltage to remain stable over longer periods of time?

Ultimately, I guess my stable undervolt is 1012mV? What do you guys define as stable? I apologize for the noobish question, but undervolting is pretty new to me. I'm more used to just putting in the max "safe" voltage for a CPU, and raising the clockspeeds.


----------



## thomasck

That's normal, every application uses the card differently, in terms of loads or poor optimization, if I can say in this way.
I could also run benchs around 955mV, all passed fine then I thought "ok if is stable here will be at the games too, nice UV from 1080mV", wrong. Bf5 crashes at 955mV but runs fine around 975mV. Anthem crashes at 975mV but runs fine at 995mV. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## PriestOfSin

thomasck said:


> That's normal, every application uses the card differently, in terms of loads or poor optimization, if I can say in this way.
> I could also run benchs around 955mV, all passed fine then I thought "ok if is stable here will be at the games too, nice UV from 1080mV", wrong. Bf5 crashes at 955mV but runs fine around 975mV. Anthem crashes at 975mV but runs fine at 995mV.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Ah good, I am glad to hear that it depends on application- undervolting does my head in. I believe BF5 was stable at 975mV for me as well, come to think of it. I just suck at the game, so I stopped playing shortly after I got it stable, lol.

I suppose this is why Wattman supports individual application settings? Pretty slick.

Have you had any success overclocking? I haven't even tried to OC yet.


----------



## thomasck

PriestOfSin said:


> Ah good, I am glad to hear that it depends on application- undervolting does my head in. I believe BF5 was stable at 975mV for me as well, come to think of it. I just suck at the game, so I stopped playing shortly after I got it stable, lol.
> 
> I suppose this is why Wattman supports individual application settings? Pretty slick.
> 
> Have you had any success overclocking? I haven't even tried to OC yet.


I suck at the game too, feeling bit "too old squeezing my eyes" to see enemies but I keep practising.. yes wattman profiles can be useful for that as well, different clocks for different games, dead space for example I run at 1200MHz 750MmV for example. But instead of having all the games/benchs profiles I keep only the "global settings" one, and within it I load the profiles with the desired clock. 

Yes I've done some OCing, no much on air cause was pretty easy to go over 95C in the JT, and now, on water, I can do the same on air 1950MHz/1100MHz/1100 fully stable with JT topping maximum of 75C, but I run most of the games at stock clocks, the card is strong enough.


----------



## Jpmboy

pmc25 said:


> There aren't any reviews of any of them. But consistently across all forums Bykski > EK > AlphaCool.


yeah, data would help with that claim... that said, there are several recent reports of poor milling at Bykski, requiring lapping of the CPU contact plate. I checked mine (test fit) using pressure-sensitive paper and lucked out with a good cut and flat silicon. :thumb:


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Jpmboy said:


> yeah, data would help with that claim... that said, there are several recent reports of poor milling at Bykski, requiring lapping of the CPU contact plate. I checked mine (test fit) using pressure-sensitive paper and lucked out with a good cut and flat silicon. :thumb:


Maybe mine has that issue because I am not impressed with the performance.


----------



## Jpmboy

ZealotKi11er said:


> Maybe mine has that issue because I am not impressed with the performance.


 Certainly worth a look. A good straight-edge can tell if the milling or plating is the problem. Are you seeing peak core temps more than 20C higher than the loop temp (or idle temps once th eloop is "warmed up"?
In my case core temps were never really a big concern, but any component that's running at 106C and higher for extended periods can't be good. Cooler design flaw by AMD IMO.


Timespy at 2100/1100 with 1.2V. Hot spot still reaches 72C. On the air cooler this slammed right in to the 109C ceiling. Boinc held 105C on the stock cooler. Mid 60s with the water block. :no-smil


----------



## pmc25

Jpmboy said:


> yeah, data would help with that claim... that said, there are several recent reports of poor milling at Bykski, requiring lapping of the CPU contact plate. I checked mine (test fit) using pressure-sensitive paper and lucked out with a good cut and flat silicon. :thumb:


If you can't be arsed to read around for yourself, why expect others to be bothered to do it for you?


----------



## Jpmboy

pmc25 said:


> If you can't be arsed to read around for yourself, why expect others to be bothered to do it for you?


 why do you think I would want you to do anything for me? Especially this stuff? 
But, sometimes there are reviews I have not found. That's all I was asking. I was not asking for your _opinion _on the water block.


----------



## tictoc

Jpmboy said:


> I just installed a Bykski water block on my AsRock VII. Instructions are very poor - and in fact, had no radeon VII example as far as I could tell... and it's in Chinese. So after test fitting, and matching the T-pad locations from the OEM air cooler. Hook it into a test bench... junction temp, which would hit 105+C easily (boinc - milkyway for example) it now holds a max of 64C. Core temp is 36C. Still working on stable clocks for this use.
> The block looks to be well made (nickel plated copper) with acceptable millings. Plexi top is very clear. Seems like a reasonable block (my first bykski - normally use EK or Bitspower). So far so good.


That's much better than what I see on my EK block. Only monitoring junction temps, but my VII sits at 92C @ 100% load. The VII is running 1915core|1176mem|1143mV @ 293W. Initially, junction temps under the same load were 80C, but they seem to have settled in at 92-95C after running for the last few days. I can probably drop the voltage down a few notches, since I'm not running at 2050 core anymore.

My die was perfectly flat, but I forgot to check the block before I mounted it.  I'll be taking down my loop to see if I can get a better mount, but I was going to wait and see if Watercool is going to release a block for the VII. The two Vega 64s and my 2970WX are running nice and cool (v64 41C @ 17615core|1025mem|1237mV @ 225W) in the same loop.


----------



## Jpmboy

tictoc said:


> That's much better than what I see on my EK block. Only monitoring junction temps, but my VII sits at 92C @ 100% load. The VII is running 1915core|1176mem|1143mV @ 293W. Initially, junction temps under the same load were 80C, but they seem to have settled in at 92-95C after running for the last few days. I can probably drop the voltage down a few notches, since I'm not running at 2050 core anymore.
> 
> My die was perfectly flat, but I forgot to check the block before I mounted it.  I'll be taking down my loop to see if I can get a better mount, but I was going to wait and see if Watercool is going to release a block for the VII. The two Vega 64s and my 2970WX are running nice and cool (v64 41C @ 17615core|1025mem|1237mV @ 225W) in the same loop.


 Yeah, I'd agree. 92C on the J temp is a bit high for a WB'ed card. Could be something as simple as TIM squeeze-out or a void/air pocket. I've never had an EK gpu waterblock be anything but flat (and no milling burrs). A convex CPU block... yeah.
What exactly is the junction temp? Something like "Package Temp" on an Intel cpu (Tjunction)? So it could be any (sub)structure on the die?

lol - two V64's and a VII in the same loop? Nice wintertime space-heater tho! I know my blocked 295x2 sure is.


----------



## tictoc

The 2970WX puts out the real heat if I have it OC'd to 4 GHz and cranking at 100%. With all 4 GPUs idling (<100W) I've seen upwards of 1200W (at the UPS) from the CPU. :devil:

The junction temp is the hottest temp reported from one of the 64 embedded temp sensors in the die. Core temp is from a sensor located on the edge of the chip.


----------



## 113802

Anyone else notice the 800Mhz memory bug is back? Did they ever fix it or just remove it from their bug list since it can't be fixed? Happening on 19.6.1 as well for me. 

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-3-1

"Modifying memory clocks on Radeon VII in Radeon Wattman may intermittently result in memory clocks becoming locked at 800Mhz."


----------



## pmc25

WannaBeOCer said:


> Anyone else notice the 800Mhz memory bug is back? Did they ever fix it or just remove it from their bug list since it can't be fixed? Happening on 19.6.1 as well for me.
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-3-1
> 
> "Modifying memory clocks on Radeon VII in Radeon Wattman may intermittently result in memory clocks becoming locked at 800Mhz."


It was fixed.

Tweet it at Scott Wasson or Robert Hallock, in case they're not aware of it.


----------



## pmc25

Barrow block arrived. Looks decent. Interestingly the internal flow direction is guided by plastic separate to the Acrylic cover, in places. Can't remember who else does that.

Came well packed with a good retail box and all the trimmings, including English instructions.

Problem is, I'm slightly tempted to just sell it with the RVII and get a 5700XT 50th instead.

If RAL is exclusive to Navi and not being brought to Vega, then to me the lower lag and greater 'connectedness' is more than worth the lower FPS.


----------



## keikei

pmc25 said:


> Barrow block arrived. Looks decent. Interestingly the internal flow direction is guided by plastic separate to the Acrylic cover, in places. Can't remember who else does that.
> 
> Came well packed with a good retail box and all the trimmings, including English instructions.
> 
> Problem is, I'm slightly tempted to just sell it with the RVII and get a 5700XT 50th instead.
> 
> *If RAL is exclusive to Navi and not being brought to Vega, then to me the lower lag and greater 'connectedness' is more than worth the lower FPS.*


If you play a competitive shooters or just want less lag in general then the lag tech is huge. I'm wondering myself if its RDNA/Navi exclusive.


----------



## pmc25

keikei said:


> If you play a competitive shooters or just want less lag in general then the lag tech is huge. I'm wondering myself if its RDNA/Navi exclusive.


For shooters and MOBAs it's an absolute no brainer.

I'm pretty sure this is trickery at a driver level ... however, it may well leverage the the restructured cache of Navi. Hoping it comes to RVII, but this is such a big advancement IMO, that I won't be bitter at all if I have to go with the 5700XT.


----------



## pmc25

Seems it's coming for Polaris & up. Good news.


----------



## keikei

^Awesome. Looks like an all encompassing software update. I play TD2 and do notice some minor lag thats inherent to the game even using k/m. This may help relieve it. Nice find.


----------



## pmc25

keikei said:


> Nice find.


I asked him.


----------



## kicurry

Not having the issue.


----------



## Jesaul

After installing a latest windows update, I've hit a wall of instabilities with driver crashing, and so on. It's kind of back to the future, wen there was windows 98 and a lot of reinstalling every second week.


----------



## drmrlordx

pmc25 said:


> Barrow block arrived. Looks decent. Interestingly the internal flow direction is guided by plastic separate to the Acrylic cover, in places. Can't remember who else does that.
> 
> Came well packed with a good retail box and all the trimmings, including English instructions.
> 
> Problem is, I'm slightly tempted to just sell it with the RVII and get a 5700XT 50th instead.
> 
> If RAL is exclusive to Navi and not being brought to Vega, then to me the lower lag and greater 'connectedness' is more than worth the lower FPS.


Please let us know how well that performs! I wish there were more all-copper options since all the nickel everywhere . . . ugh. Nevermind. Anyway I'm about to pull the trigger for a WC setup for a 3900x + my current Radeon VII, but if the Barrow block can perform as well as the Bykski block (and without QC issues) then I may go Barrow instead. It seems cheaper, too.

I'm really disappointed in the EK block. I was all set to get one, but . . . meh. The performance is not there.


----------



## pmc25

drmrlordx said:


> Please let us know how well that performs! I wish there were more all-copper options since all the nickel everywhere . . . ugh. Nevermind. Anyway I'm about to pull the trigger for a WC setup for a 3900x + my current Radeon VII, but if the Barrow block can perform as well as the Bykski block (and without QC issues) then I may go Barrow instead. It seems cheaper, too.
> 
> I'm really disappointed in the EK block. I was all set to get one, but . . . meh. The performance is not there.


Will do. Will likely be next week, as - as per usual - I continually find I need more things for the build than I realised I needed.

Latest is that the TORX screws on the beack of the RVII backplate are below T10 (not sure which), so need to order a new screwdriver set.

I'm going to try putting Gelid GP Extreme 2mm pads on the back of the PCB around the VRM and GPU/HBM areas to try to transfer heat to the backplate, and see if that makes a difference. 

Also, I'm assuming the thermal pads that Barrow ship with the blocks are at the lower end of performance, and the VRMs might benefit from exchanging it with the GP Extreme? Anybody know exactly what they're using?


----------



## Jpmboy

pmc25 said:


> Will do. Will likely be next week, as - as per usual - I continually find I need more things for the build than I realised I needed.
> 
> Latest is that the TORX screws on the beack of the RVII backplate are below T10 (*not sure which*), so need to order a new screwdriver set.
> 
> I'm going to try putting Gelid GP Extreme 2mm pads on the back of the PCB around the VRM and GPU/HBM areas to try to transfer heat to the backplate, and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Also, I'm assuming the thermal pads that Barrow ship with the blocks are at the lower end of performance, and the VRMs might benefit from exchanging it with the GP Extreme? Anybody know exactly what they're using?


 they are T8. :thumb:
With a continuous 285-300W load on the AsRock VII I have, using the blkski pads that came with the block (grey color, 1mm I think - likely no where near fuji or gelid) the VRM maxes out in the mid 40s for VRM#1, VRM#2 is mid 30s. As you know, it's that on-die junction temperature that's the red flag (and hopefully not the proverbial canary-in-the-coal mine).


----------



## MSIMAX

anyone running some hardcore power thru their cards to check blocks?
from what i see the norm is always a ~30c delta between hotspot and die, i can get above this with PP mods and running 4k with the card pulling 400w.

but at normal clocks and volts these blocks perform the same


----------



## Phobos223

Hey all. I just got a Radeon VII and waterblocked it (EK Vector w/backplate). 24/7 Full load (mining experiment) at stock speeds with slight undervolt (1000mv) GPU is 40C with junction right around 59-60C in very warm ambient (summertime in south Texas), easily about 90F+ in my garage where the computer lives. The card lives in its own loop with with 780mm of rad so that obviously helps. 

Same settings and ambients had this thing at up to 89C core and 110+ junction with stock cooling and it seemed to start to throttle a bit.

Seems to be consistent with other results I have read in this thread. Just wanted to throw out some more data for you guys.


----------



## Jpmboy

MSIMAX said:


> anyone running some hardcore power thru their cards to check blocks?
> from what i see the norm is always a ~30c delta between hotspot and die, i can get above this with PP mods and running 4k with the card pulling 400w.
> 
> but at normal clocks and volts these blocks perform the same


 what/which PP mods are you referring to?
yeah, ~ 30-ish C delta, hot spot is running mid 70s. System is running universe, and milkyway. And encoding sec cam video from 3 cameras.


----------



## Dasa

MSIMAX said:


> anyone running some hardcore power thru their cards to check blocks?
> from what i see the norm is always a ~30c delta between hotspot and die, i can get above this with PP mods and running 4k with the card pulling 400w.
> 
> but at normal clocks and volts these blocks perform the same


My system was topping out at ~500-550w from the wall when overclocked to 2200MHz 1293mv vs ~350w at stock but it was only running ~2100MHz due to power limits throttling the card despite 99% power limit.
Junction was ~25c above GPU temp on average but peaked 29c higher at 55c
This was using a old silver CPU waterblock Storm G5.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...radeon-vii-owner-s-club-131.html#post27975726
In then end I found that lower v and lower set clocks was actually faster due to power limits.


----------



## MSIMAX

Jpmboy said:


> what/which PP mods are you referring to?
> yeah, ~ 30-ish C delta, hot spot is running mid 70s. System is running universe, and milkyway. And encoding sec cam video from 3 cameras.



1293+ 

most i run is 1.250v with 41% powerlimit helps keep the clocks stable


----------



## MSIMAX

Dasa said:


> My system was topping out at ~500-550w from the wall when overclocked to 2200MHz 1293mv vs ~350w at stock but it was only running ~2100MHz due to power limits throttling the card despite 99% power limit.
> Junction was ~25c above GPU temp on average but peaked 29c higher at 55c
> This was using a old silver CPU waterblock Storm G5.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...radeon-vii-owner-s-club-131.html#post27975726
> In then end I found that lower v and lower set clocks was actually faster due to power limits.


wish i had a low stock voltage card to play with mines is 1.18v


----------



## Dasa

MSIMAX said:


> wish i had a low stock voltage card to play with mines is 1.18v


I thought my stock v was high I hadn't seen any at 1180mv mine is 1134-1142mv seems to swap between the two.
It didn't like undervolting very much ether becoming unstable around 1050mv at 1800MHz

High stock v doesn't seem to mean the card wont scale well with more v if you can keep it cool but it probably does mean it will hit it's power limits at a lower clock than other cards.


----------



## 113802

Dasa said:


> MSIMAX said:
> 
> 
> 
> wish i had a low stock voltage card to play with mines is 1.18v
> 
> 
> 
> I thought my stock v was high I hadn't seen any at 1180mv mine is 1134-1142mv seems to swap between the two.
> It didn't like undervaluing very much ether becoming unstable around 1050mv at 1800MHz
Click to expand...

My stock is 1137 or 1138 depending on its mood? I can either undervolt and run 2000Mhz/1200Mhz @ 1090mV w/ 50% PL or my current overclock. Think I might go back to undervolting for temps. Ever since I installed the 9900k I see the hotspot peak to 75C with my waterblock.


----------



## MSIMAX

WannaBeOCer said:


> My stock is 1137 or 1138 depending on its mood? I can either undervolt and run 2000Mhz/1200Mhz @ 1090mV w/ 50% PL or my current overclock. Think I might go back to undervolting for temps. Ever since I installed the 9900k I see the hotspot peak to 75C with my waterblock.


75c is ok and ya die temps must be in the 40s


----------



## sygnus21

New some help please....

I'm constantly getting WattMan notice stating "Default Radeon WattMan settings have been restored due to an unexpected system failure". This error is always proceeded by some sort of Windows crash. The latest happened just before this post. And it doesn't matter the driver as this has happened with several driver versions. It also doesn't matter what the machine is doing, including idle session where after logging into the system I'm sometimes greeted with the WattMan notice.

I've never overclocked on tweaked the card so that shouldn't be an issue. And we all know these cards are less than you year old so that shouldn't be an issue.

Anyway I seem to be getting them more frequently now and am wondering if my card is going bad or there's and issue. I know a while back someone pointed out my default voltage seemed to be a bit low for a default setting. It's always been listed at 1066mV, yet I've heard some struggling to get to 1080 so...

Anyway anybody have an suggestions? And my current specs are listed below. Also running the latest version of Windows 10 x64 (1903) as well as the latest (19.5.2) Radeon drivers (well I see there's a 19.6.2 driver, but as I said, no matter the driver, the notice persists (randomly)).

Suggestions?


----------



## Zerotre

Same problems here, td2 was constantly crashing to desktop, and my screen goes green or purple....

I've to revert to 19.4.2, (tried 19.6.2, 19.6.1, 19.5.2), now it seems it's working.

i think it's something about 1903 & drivers....


----------



## thomasck

For both above, keep stock clock, stock voltage and bump the minimum voltage to around 950mV to see what happens. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## newls1

thomasck said:


> For both above, keep stock clock, stock voltage and bump the minimum voltage to around 950mV to see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


THIS!! this tip helped me when it was told to me last month


----------



## BeeDeeEff

Looking at reviews for water blocks as I'm going to take my first leap into water cooling soon. From this thread and various places I'm getting the impression that:

Phanteks Glacier - No Info
EK - Consistent quality, but average/below-avg performance
Bykski - Good performance sometimes, inconsistent quality control, bad/no instructions
Barrow - One user posting about how it is missing or included the wrong parts and no instructions, another unkown on performance
Alphacool Eiswolf - Breaks onboard capacitors (or did at one point)

I'm leaning towards Phanteks, but am unsure of their general quality/reliability buying with no reviews for the block. Does anyone have any input or past experience? Also it doesn't look like there is any raised section on it for the die, where on other blocks there are, and they use only 5 of the 9 mounting holes around the core.

Edit: I went with the Phanteks Glacier and am very happy with it. Build quality and packaging was really good, and it kept my R VII hotspot temp in the 90s when there was ~425 watt pumping through the card.


----------



## sygnus21

Zerotre said:


> Same problems here, td2 was constantly crashing to desktop, and my screen goes green or purple....
> 
> I've to revert to 19.4.2, (tried 19.6.2, 19.6.1, 19.5.2), now it seems it's working.
> 
> i think it's something about 1903 & drivers....



"_I think it's something about 1903 & drivers_" - Uh, no (at least not for me).

As stated, it doesn't matter the driver, or Windows version. I was running 1809 when I first noticed the issue and it's still there under 1903. Same with Radeon drivers, no matter the driver, the issue is still occurs. I'm fearful it's the card itself, but I hope not as I'm not looking forward to dealing with AMD's RMA process and having to wait for a replacement.


----------



## Zerotre

yes i think my problem is different, about your card i hope sincerely that it don't need replacement.

Have you tried to increase the minimum voltage, as advice before?


----------



## sygnus21

Zerotre said:


> Have you tried to increase the minimum voltage, as advice before?


No, but I might give that a try just to see what happens. However that may result in the fans ramping up quicker and louder. 

As a side note was hoping to see some AIB vendors push their own versions of these cards, Sapphire for example does some really nice cooling solutions, example the Sapphire R9 Fury. Would love to see a VII variant such as the card shown below (bottom card in both images). Both card's are Sapphire cards - the top card (in both images) is the Sapphire Vapor X (R9-280X), bottom is the R9 Fury. I'm still running the Fury in my backup system.

Anyway "f" I do have to RMA the RVII, I'll use the Fury until a replacement is in hand.

Thanks.


----------



## Jesaul

MSIMAX said:


> 75c is ok and ya die temps must be in the 40s


19.4.2 is the solution ,sadly.


----------



## Baron Munchause

*Same thing here with Wattman*



sygnus21 said:


> New some help please....
> 
> I'm constantly getting WattMan notice stating "Default Radeon WattMan settings have been restored due to an unexpected system failure". This error is always proceeded by some sort of Windows crash. The latest happened just before this post. And it doesn't matter the driver as this has happened with several driver versions. It also doesn't matter what the machine is doing, including idle session where after logging into the system I'm sometimes greeted with the WattMan notice.
> 
> I've never overclocked on tweaked the card so that shouldn't be an issue. And we all know these cards are less than you year old so that shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Anyway I seem to be getting them more frequently now and am wondering if my card is going bad or there's and issue. I know a while back someone pointed out my default voltage seemed to be a bit low for a default setting. It's always been listed at 1066mV, yet I've heard some struggling to get to 1080 so...
> 
> Anyway anybody have an suggestions? And my current specs are listed below. Also running the latest version of Windows 10 x64 (1903) as well as the latest (19.5.2) Radeon drivers (well I see there's a 19.6.2 driver, but as I said, no matter the driver, the notice persists (randomly)).
> 
> Suggestions?


I have noticed the same thing with Wattman BUT I only get it now and then and I have yet had any system crashes (Win 10 with latest drivers 19.6.2 for my MSI Radeon VII). No issues/crashes with games also. Running stock (do not have the #'s in front of me at work at the moment) but will up the voltage just slightly and see what that does.


----------



## sygnus21

Yeah I got the issue again today. After logging off the PC and letting it enter sleep mode, I go to wake it a couple of hours later and it won't wake or respond to any mouse or keyboard commands so I have to hit the reset switch. After logging into Windows I get the Wattman notification... _Default Radeon WattMan settings have been restored due to an unexpected system failure_. It seems the card is crashing the PC when its (the PC) is idle or sleeping. And yeah, like you, no issues in gaming, or when the PC is active. Only after sleep or long idle periods.

I'm seriously thinking I may have to RMA the card.


----------



## Zerotre

This is very strange, it seems more a driver/software problem, try the card in another pc if you can.


----------



## Jesaul

19.5(6).x overclocked may crash the game just 5 seconds after it has started, while on 19.4.3 it was perfectly stable.


----------



## sygnus21

Zerotre said:


> This is very strange, it seems more a driver/software problem, try the card in another pc if you can.


If you read my previous posts you'd see why I ruled out any software issues. As I said, no matter the Windows version or driver version, I still get (got) the issue. Trust me I'd be more than happy if it was a software issue. Not looking forward to having to RMA the card.


----------



## Zerotre

i think you have tried to reinstall windows, but the last resort is to mount the card in a different pc, if you want to have a proof that is an hardware problem.
For my experience, i can say that a couple of time i've got returned from vendor my cards from rma with no repair because the cards in other pc performs well.
However if you are certain about that rma is the only way.

PS: maybe this is not your case but about win 1903 and last amd driver, i think there are a lot of problems.


----------



## Gregix

on latest driver 6.3 I am seeing large GPU/MEM spikes. Like 3Ghz on GPU, 2 on mems...
Both seen in HWinfo and Radeon settings/


----------



## 113802

Gregix said:


> on latest driver 6.3 I am seeing large GPU/MEM spikes. Like 3Ghz on GPU, 2 on mems...
> Both seen in HWinfo and Radeon settings/


Are you playing Division? That's the only game so far I noticed those spikes. I'm not sure how boost works on the Radeon VII but Vega 10 always used to over boost.


----------



## Gregix

No, it is WOT. And rather low demanding, I play it with fps 120 limit, so GPU works like half way...
Almost sure I saw this behaviour in Vermintide 2. 
Only on June drivers


----------



## Roboyto

Anyone know if manufacturing issues have been sorted out with Bykski for the blocks? 

I'm running this AlphaHOT block on my VII now, and don't want to end up with the same problem a second time. 

Alphacool did refund me but didn't even want the block back. I let the thing sit for ~6 weeks until I decided to see if installing it would be possible without damaging the card. 

I purchased directly from AMD, so on my card the biggest issue appeared to only be interference from the screws that held the LED light bar in place. I left these out and used electrical tape to hold it in place.

My water loop isn't very large, but it has been successful in cooling R9 290, Fury X and Vega 64 with excellent results. I was hoping that temperatures would be reasonable if the block seated to the VII correctly. Unfortunately that isn't the end result.

My card runs stock clock 1801 with 971mV and the HBM at 1200; no adjustment to power limit. Even with this pretty decent undervolt, it only takes about 6 Superposition 4K runs to hit 110C on the junction. Core runs in high 50's, HBM low 60's, 3 of the VRMs are in the mid 40's, with the last in the mid 50's...which is likely due to the Fuji Ultra on them.

I'm going to pull the block once to see what the Kryonaut coverage looks like...but I don't have high hopes.


----------



## thomasck

Roboyto said:


> Anyone know if manufacturing issues have been sorted out with Bykski for the blocks?


Not sure what are these issues. I remember sometime ago at ocuk forum the guys where concerned about the clearence in between a component and the block (cause another brand had problems with it), so I checked and the distance is just more than fine. Besides this I don't remember or been into any problems.



Spoiler


----------



## sygnus21

WannaBeOCer said:


> Are you playing Division? That's the only game so far I noticed those spikes. I'm not sure how boost works on the Radeon VII but Vega 10 always used to over boost.


I'm playing Division 2 maxed out (1920 x1 200 res) and have had no issues during game play or after. In fact, I've go no "gaming" issues. Just the odd wattman warning after waking the PC after long down times. As I said, it's like the card is causing the PC to crash while it's in sleep mode.


----------



## Neoony

Does anyone elses underclock in Radeon settings not save on restart?

It never lasts through restart, since the first driver version.

I wonder if thats normal?


----------



## Roboyto

thomasck said:


> Not sure what are these issues. I remember sometime ago at ocuk forum the guys where concerned about the clearence in between a component and the block (cause another brand had problems with it), so I checked and the distance is just more than fine. Besides this I don't remember or been into any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Alphacool was the brand with the problems; which is what I have now. 

Sifting through this thread I have seen a couple people mention there were some manufacturing issues with Bykski. To what extent I'm unsure.


----------



## kicurry

I installed the Byksy. Put in computer before attaching water just to be sure it booted and it is fine. No clearance issues. Contact area for cpu was flat. Testing for leaks now out of system. I use quick disconnects for gpu and radiator. So easy to install. I do not care for bling and neon lights. Will compare to my Alphacool with 360mm radiator. Had to do a little filling so the Eiswolf would fit, nothing major.


----------



## kicurry

It is wattman and not the card. If overclocked or undervolted set to stock for a while.


----------



## sygnus21

kicurry said:


> It is wattman and not the card. If overclocked or undervolted set to stock for a while.


Perhaps you should learn to read a thread before posting.


----------



## serave

Tfw just bought the VII last month and now the 5700XT is out.

I feel a bit dumb ngl


----------



## keikei

serave said:


> Tfw just bought the VII last month and now the 5700XT is out.
> 
> I feel a bit dumb ngl


Dont be too hard on yourself. *Nobody* expected such performance to come out of a midtier card.


----------



## pmc25

keikei said:


> Dont be too hard on yourself. *Nobody* expected such performance to come out of a midtier card.


Well it performed pretty much exactly as expected and advertised, as opposed to what a few people claimed it *wouldn't*.

If you're putting the RVII under water, it's still significantly faster in a lot of games.

Though I doubt it will be as extreme as with the RVII, of course water OCs could result in huge uplift for the 5700XT too. We'll see.

You can argue it's not worth the price increase, as with the 2080Ti over the RVII. Keeping the RVII on air, definitely not worth it for gaming only IMO.


----------



## MSIMAX

has anyone tested anti lag yet?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

serave said:


> Tfw just bought the VII last month and now the 5700XT is out.
> 
> I feel a bit dumb ngl


That's progress.
BTW If on LC the VII is an Beast, close to 2080Ti in LOWs% 
So no worry You have Great GPU afterall.

and 16GB HBM2...


----------



## pdasterly

serave said:


> Tfw just bought the VII last month and now the 5700XT is out.
> 
> I feel a bit dumb ngl


R7 is a beast and i havent installed waterblock, running default out the box, no need to adjust, very powerful card


----------



## bigjdubb

Any of you folks into sim racing? I just found out that some samsung tv's have freesync so I'm thinking about using my RVII for a dedicated sim racing rig. Most reviews have very little in the way of racing game benchmarks so I'm curious as to how the RVII does with sims at 4k.


----------



## stewlzbang

Been playing with the anti-lag on my Radeon 7, feels pretty nice in overwatch, its very minor but i swear it feels more responsive to mouse and keyboard movement.
Would be nice to see some testing with a high frame rate camera and comparisons to nvidias pre rendered frames.

Has anyone had their Radeon 7 suddenly sitting on max memory clocks at all times since the the latest driver? I know people were talking about it i couple pages back but i havent had that issue with 19.5.2 which was the last driver i was using


----------



## flowfaster

Been nice knowing you guys. Nice thread.

Yes I'm referring to the 5700XT. 


I'm also JK.


----------



## edu616

Feeling a little buyer’s remorse now that the 5700XT is here I didn’t thought it was going to be that close in a lot of cases (6% slower) to the Radeon VII.


----------



## flowfaster

edu616 said:


> Feeling a little buyer’s remorse now that the 5700XT is here I didn’t thought it was going to be that close in a lot of cases (6% slower) to the Radeon VII.


I have an R7 too so I'm not ragging on you but the reviews did say not to buy it. I'm planning on using mine for an all AMD mini ITX build. I just hope that with a solid undervolt it will stay somewhat cool in the ITX case I have planned.


----------



## edu616

I had a 1070 so it was still a good update. Also I had never tried an AMD card before so that’s why I went with it. Kind of regretting though.


----------



## keikei

AMD seems to be phasing out these cards. A lot less options then I'm seeing prior. The launch date and RX 5700XT performance info screams out stopgap card. Either way, i'm glad such performance can be had for much less. I"m looking forward to see what the RTX 2080S has to offer.


----------



## serave

Ne01 OnnA said:


> That's progress.
> BTW If on LC the VII is an Beast, close to 2080Ti in LOWs%
> So no worry You have Great GPU afterall.
> 
> and 16GB HBM2...





pdasterly said:


> R7 is a beast and i havent installed waterblock, running default out the box, no need to adjust, very powerful card


yeah man i do plan on putting it under water in the near future, just gotta wait for the Ryzen 3 parts to come now, im still on a 6700K and doing it now wouldn't be good 



keikei said:


> Dont be too hard on yourself. *Nobody* expected such performance to come out of a midtier card.


That's what i get for not too keen on reading and doing a bit of research and just pulling the trigger on what's good at that moment 



pmc25 said:


> Well it performed pretty much exactly as expected and advertised, as opposed to what a few people claimed it *wouldn't*.
> 
> If you're putting the RVII under water, it's still significantly faster in a lot of games.
> 
> Though I doubt it will be as extreme as with the RVII, of course water OCs could result in huge uplift for the 5700XT too. We'll see.
> 
> You can argue it's not worth the price increase, as with the 2080Ti over the RVII. Keeping the RVII on air, definitely not worth it for gaming only IMO.


Agreed, it undervolts like a champ even on air tho, not as bad as some people make it out to be IMO, im talking about the noise profile, temps, and overall drivers headache.


----------



## bigjdubb

Well I'm still glad I got the RVII even though it's been sitting in it's box for a few months. I should have a 3600 to pair with it pretty soon for a living room gaming computer. I'm really hoping that the software has evolved over the last few months because that's the reason I decided to take it out of my system, overclocking was needlessly annoying with things not working properly or reporting incorrectly. If it's still a pita to overclock it then I will demote it to work duty and let it live the rest of it's life never getting to stretch it's legs.


----------



## keikei

Supposedly a leaked 5600 showed itself, if true, we may have a 5900 sooner rather than later. I dont think AMD would let Nvidia control the $700 tier by themselves if they have the card to go. I will keep the Vega VII, but i'm already looking forward to the highend Navi.


----------



## serave

Ok, now i'm really TEMPTED to put the VII under water.


----------



## Dian

in that video the test rigs are different. an i7 8700k with the Radeon VII and an i9 9900k with the 2080ti. its hard to say what else might be different. But its not a good comparison video.


----------



## Skinnered

How is the performance of the VII in Skyrim(SSE) with a heavy enb btw? Would the massive amount of Vidram and bandwith be usefull?


----------



## kmii

Hi there, I have a radeon VII since may and am wondering if we still can't edit the bios and if not, will it ever be possible ?


----------



## majestynl

serave said:


> Ok, now i'm really TEMPTED to put the VII under water.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kke4TbKYHao&t=1s


I got my VII on day 1 and when EK released their block i bought one immediately. After installing the block, the card ran for a day before it got DEAD 
I reinstalled the stock cooler and sent it back for RMA. Few days later i got my new VII. Now few months later i still have not installed the block. 
I have installed maybe 20+ VGAs in a CL but never had any fail. So im still afraid something happens again. Dunno it was the card or it was me this time 



Dian said:


> in that video the test rigs are different. an i7 8700k with the Radeon VII and an i9 9900k with the 2080ti. its hard to say what else might be different. But its not a good comparison video.


Agree! totally shat!


----------



## bigjdubb

kmii said:


> Hi there, I have a radeon VII since may and am wondering if we still can't edit the bios and if not, will it ever be possible ?


I think the answer is no. There are power play table modifications (unsure what it is) that can be done.



Is everyone using the AMD software to do their overclocking?


----------



## kmii

bigjdubb said:


> I think the answer is no. There are power play table modifications (unsure what it is) that can be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone using the AMD software to do their overclocking?


that's what I thought :s as for your question yes I use wattman


----------



## serave

majestynl said:


> I got my VII on day 1 and when EK released their block i bought one immediately. After installing the block, the card ran for a day before it got DEAD
> I reinstalled the stock cooler and sent it back for RMA. Few days later i got my new VII. Now few months later i still have not installed the block.
> I have installed maybe 20+ VGAs in a CL but never had any fail. So im still afraid something happens again. Dunno it was the card or it was me this time
> 
> 
> 
> Agree! totally shat!


Man i really wonder how it goes that way tho, maybe something got short'd ?

As for me, i only messed around with the Krakens G10/2 and ghetto AIO zipties mod on my gpu. Planning to get the bykski block around 2 months time and praying that i dont share the same fate as your VII. 




bigjdubb said:


> I think the answer is no. There are power play table modifications (unsure what it is) that can be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone using the AMD software to do their overclocking?


I'm using Afterburner 4.6.1 and so far it works well, all i did was turn down the vcore to 990mv and 1850 target core so nothing much.


----------



## Dian

Did you check the thermals before the card died? Also what kind of thermal conductor did you use? If it was good and cool, With it working for a day and then dying it was probably a bad mount and die crack. I hate to admit I've done it before just over tightening screws.

I have a Radeon VII that i also grabbed an ek water block for when they came out. It has improved my user experience tremendously. The fans on the stock cooler are horribly loud at anything above 50% speed. It also seemed to crash far less while overclocking to similar temperatures. Though some driver updates came out the day I installed the water block, and i wasn't sure if it was being more reliable with lower temperatures or because AMD improved the drivers. To run stable i go with 1900mhz 1025mv, and 1100mhz on the memory.
i've been playing around with 2000mhz core clock, 1072mv, and 1100mhz on the memory. I seem to get through my benchmarks and stress tests just fine. Play for a day or two, and wake up to wattman resetting to default. I've got plenty of room to keep bumping the voltage up slowly, but I still kind of wonder if it's the drivers screwing with me.

EDIT: Serave, if you're not using AMD Wattman be sure to never open it. It will interfere with afterburner and other OC software.


----------



## keikei

Greetings,

giving ya'll a heads up as I will be putting up my card for sale here later this evening. I need to takes some pics, but i'm looking to sell it for $600.


----------



## majestynl

serave said:


> Man i really wonder how it goes that way tho, maybe something got short'd ?
> 
> As for me, i only messed around with the Krakens G10/2 and ghetto AIO zipties mod on my gpu. Planning to get the bykski block around 2 months time and praying that i dont share the same fate as your VII.


Yeah i really don't know. Cant say something short'd. The installation is pretty straight forward. Have done it many times. I also did take the time. So no rushing etc..
The only thing i have done after installation is moding the PowerPlay tables as usual. Applied some OC and ran some benchmarks. OC was not stable so got some crashes. After few crashes windows didnt want to boot normal anymore. Card was still working. It was already late in the midnight so i left it for the next day. But the next day the card was killed and didn't start anymore.

Maybe the card was already dying but happened on the wrong moment 



Dian said:


> Did you check the thermals before the card died? Also what kind of thermal conductor did you use? If it was good and cool, With it working for a day and then dying it was probably a bad mount and die crack. I hate to admit I've done it before just over tightening screws.
> 
> I have a Radeon VII that i also grabbed an ek water block for when they came out. It has improved my user experience tremendously. The fans on the stock cooler are horribly loud at anything above 50% speed. It also seemed to crash far less while overclocking to similar temperatures. Though some driver updates came out the day I installed the water block, and i wasn't sure if it was being more reliable with lower temperatures or because AMD improved the drivers. To run stable i go with 1900mhz 1025mv, and 1100mhz on the memory.
> i've been playing around with 2000mhz core clock, 1072mv, and 1100mhz on the memory. I seem to get through my benchmarks and stress tests just fine. Play for a day or two, and wake up to wattman resetting to default. I've got plenty of room to keep bumping the voltage up slowly, but I still kind of wonder if it's the drivers screwing with me.
> 
> EDIT: Serave, if you're not using AMD Wattman be sure to never open it. It will interfere with afterburner and other OC software.


Sure, i always monitor everything. And particularly after modding/OC etc!
I have used Kryonaut as usual. Temps where perfect!

Anyways, it was a bad card or like you suggest a bad mount and the DIE cracked. Maybe i forced to much and there was to much pressure!

I got a new one from RMA.  New card is performing better on stock. Hopefully i will install the block soon. On stock i can get easily 2150mhz!


----------



## kicurry

I have installed both a Eiswolf and a byksy on two cards. No issues , both run very cool. The Eiswolf runs cooler with pc case on it's side by 8 degrees. I always install the block then test in system without water connected to be sure it boots. then install rest of water system.


----------



## kicurry

If default voltage is less than 1050 mvolts pm me.


----------



## majestynl

kicurry said:


> If default voltage is less than 1050 mvolts pm me.


My default from new card is 1045mv


----------



## bigjdubb

I think I'm going to finally pop the cooler off my VII and put the morpheus on. Has everyone been using a pad or just loading up the paste when they reinstall a heatsink on this card?


----------



## 113802

majestynl said:


> My default from new card is 1045mv


How far can you undervolt it at 1900Mhz?


----------



## Dian

bigjdubb said:


> I think I'm going to finally pop the cooler off my VII and put the morpheus on. Has everyone been using a pad or just loading up the paste when they reinstall a heatsink on this card?


I can only speak for the EK water block, but i just used paste and it seems to be making a fairly good even contact (without doing any real tests and just looking at the "smear" when i remove the block). Though note I couldn't get very good mounting pressure with the stock heatsink even with a lot of thermal paste and had to resort to a pad for decent results. Saw a video on GN (i think) where the guy was having similar trouble with mounting pressure/contact. But the die has been epoxied and is flat enough for paste.


----------



## serave

bigjdubb said:


> I think I'm going to finally pop the cooler off my VII and put the morpheus on. Has everyone been using a pad or just loading up the paste when they reinstall a heatsink on this card?


Havent tried yet, cant tell if the mounting pressure issue exists on Vega10, i did the X over the gpu and hbm die and it works pretty good on my V56.

Sadly my Morpheus lost one of the mounting standoff and its literally unseable now (lol ik im just lazy) and now you cant even find the damn thing anywhere. would done the same otherwise to my VII

think im going with the G12 + AIO method as i have to wait for 2 months to get a bykski block.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

bigjdubb said:


> I think I'm going to finally pop the cooler off my VII and put the morpheus on. Has everyone been using a pad or just loading up the paste when they reinstall a heatsink on this card?


Regular amount of paste worked fine on mine. 
Radeon VII with the Mopheus II (regular version, not the vega-version).

Just used the largest hole mounting pattern, I think 64mmx64mm, matching the r9 fury. Didn't use the included washers, just installed the stuff included in the kit.


----------



## majestynl

WannaBeOCer said:


> How far can you undervolt it at 1900Mhz?


Benchstable? Gamestable ?


----------



## 113802

majestynl said:


> WannaBeOCer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How far can you undervolt it at 1900Mhz?
> 
> 
> 
> Benchstable? Gamestable ?
Click to expand...

Game stable


----------



## Bart

Hey, didn't even know there was a club for this! I guess I should have known, on OCN there's a club for everything! Got my VII running under an EK Vector water block, all is well at 2100 core / 1200HBM. My Gigabyte card appears to need around 1300mv to be stable, dropping down to 1250mv causes failures in 3dmark stress tests.


----------



## 113802

Bart said:


> Hey, didn't even know there was a club for this! I guess I should have known, on OCN there's a club for everything! Got my VII running under an EK Vector water block, all is well at 2100 core / 1200HBM. My Gigabyte card appears to need around 1300mv to be stable, dropping down to 1250mv causes failures in 3dmark stress tests.


Welcome to the club!

That's a ton of voltage, what do you score in FireStrike? What's the PL set to? That seems as though that would easily power throttle. 

Mine is game stable at 2100/1250Mhz w/ 1.150mV. I undervolted it since I no longer wanted to hear my fans.


----------



## Bart

WannaBeOCer said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> That's a ton of voltage, what do you score in FireStrike? What's the PL set to? That seems as though that would easily power throttle.
> 
> Mine is game stable at 2100/1250Mhz w/ 1.150mV. I undervolted it since I no longer wanted to hear my fans.


PL is maxed out at 120% (or is it 125?), but I haven't done any power table mods or anything like that. Just Wattman, unlock power limit, unlock HBM and max it out at 1200 (left timings on auto), set core to 2100, voltage to 1300mv. I could try scaling that back, but 1250mv wouldn't survive Time Spy stress tests. I did more stress testing than benching just to see how much heat I could dump into a loop, but the only benchmark number I remember is about 9900-something in Time Spy (with a Ryzen 2700X). I remember being mad it wouldn't break 10,000.


----------



## majestynl

WannaBeOCer said:


> Game stable


Honestly i didn't play long Game session on this new card. I just ran a lot of benchmarks (in-game and non game). I do have a list of voltages vs clocks what i need to successfully run benchmarks constantly!

1800mhz @ 960mv
1900mhz @ 1008mv
2000mhz @ 1050mv
2100mhz @ 1134mv
2150mhz @ 1160mv

From my experience from my first VII and other Vega cards. For game stable i need to ad approx ~20-30mv. So probably same here.
Ps: Keep in mind, for clocks above 2100mhz i need to tweak my voltage curve (states) to get it stable!


----------



## keikei

Anyone tryout new driver? I attempted to do an auto undervolt and game crashed/black screened like a few members here. I wondered if the new driver fixed anything related to it.


----------



## majestynl

You guys never believe it. Second card died!!
Now I now for 100% it wasnt me. It dies after a crash and doesnt recover anymore. Exact same.

I'm really pissed of... Can't believe it's something with the EK block. Must be something with these cards. This time I paid extra attention when installing because of the first card that died...

Hopefully they accepts the RMA again. Need to contact AMD and EK about this.


----------



## majestynl

You guys never believe it. Second card died!!
Now I now for 100% it wasnt me. It dies after a crash and doesnt recover anymore. Exact same as first one.

I'm really pissed of... Can't believe it's something with the EK block. Must be something with these cards. This time I paid extra attention when installing because of the first card that died...

Hopefully they accepts the RMA again. Need to contact AMD and EK about this.


----------



## Bart

Man, that's scary! Don't take this the wrong way, but I *really* hope it's something YOU'RE doing wrong, since I have an EK block on mine, LOL!


----------



## eliteone11

Is it a universal issue for everyone that has a Radeon 7 that you occasionaly get random artifacts/flickering when using a multi-monitor set up? It never occurs in-game only on the desktop. I'm using 2 displayport monitors and I get the issue, I have tested using only one monitor and haven't seen the issue occur. Tested on Win10 1903 fresh install with latest drivers. Is there a workaround fix or just deal with it (its not that bad i guess) lol? I read that the issue happens with adapters, but I actually replaced an older monitor I was using with a DP to DVI adapter and am now running 2 straight DP monitors with the same issue. Already bought a brand new DP 1.4 cable from Amazon to see if it would help but nope. I also tried disabling freesync + hdcp to no avail


----------



## majestynl

Bart said:


> Man, that's scary! Don't take this the wrong way, but I *really* hope it's something YOU'RE doing wrong, since I have an EK block on mine, LOL!


haha i hope so for you  But mounting a block is no science. Did this many many times. And because first got died i paid extra attention. So dunno whats going wrong then.
I saw a post on AMD someone had same experience. After a crash the card didn't boot anymore. I can just flash a bios with a second card etc but no live further on the card!

At first boot i monitored everything. Temps where perfect! Ran a 3D mark bench @ stock, no issue. Then loaded another profile just with 2100mhz and stock voltages + 20% Power.
Somewhere in the test in got crashed due less voltage i think, then after that it never booted again. Exact same as first gpu!

Edit: it was the second boot. Remember now I had issues with Junction Temp reaching 114c in a short time when starting 3D mark bench. See below post for more details..


----------



## skline00

majestynl: I had the same problem with my first radeon VII that I used a Bykski wb on. I used Kryonaut tp and made sure all was mounted properly but I suspect the surface of the gpu/HBM2 module wasn't perfectly flat. 

Nonetheless it worked for awhile but failed. 

After receiving a second Rad VII I decided to stay with air cooling. I think the thermal tape used allowed for the discrepancy in surfaces to be accounted for with the aircooler.

I'll stick with the stock cooler.


----------



## 113802

majestynl said:


> haha i hope so for you /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif But mounting a block is no science. Did this many many times. And because first got died i paid extra attention. So dunno whats going wrong then.
> I saw a post on AMD someone had same experience. After a crash the card didn't boot anymore. I can just flash a bios with a second card etc but no live further on the card!
> 
> At first boot i monitored everything. Temps where perfect! Ran a 3D mark bench @ stock, no issue. Then loaded another profile just with 2100mhz and stock voltages + 20% Power.
> Somewhere in the test in got crashed due less voltage i think, then after that it never booted again. Exact same as first gpu!


Haven't had an issue with my Radeon VII EK block. I've had my EK block since EK launched them. I've had my GPU black screen on me multiple times due to unstable overclocks without any problems posting after rebooting it.


----------



## Bart

Are you guys all seeing the hot spot temps spike? I noticed via HWinfo64 that my hot spot temp spiked to 114C, with the EK Vector block. That's fishy to me, since according to the AMD driver overlay, the GPU floats around 47-48C during benchmarking, and every other sensor on the GPU reports similar temps under load. Hearing these horror stories of failure is making me paranoid, but the block sure *seems* to be doing a great job, *if* HWinfo64 (latest beta) is accurate. Aside from that hot spot sensor.


----------



## 113802

Bart said:


> Are you guys all seeing the hot spot temps spike? I noticed via HWinfo64 that my hot spot temp spiked to 114C, with the EK Vector block. That's fishy to me, since according to the AMD driver overlay, the GPU floats around 47-48C during benchmarking, and every other sensor on the GPU reports similar temps under load. Hearing these horror stories of failure is making me paranoid, but the block sure *seems* to be doing a great job, *if* HWinfo64 (latest beta) is accurate. Aside from that hot spot sensor.


Spikes? No my hotspot stays consistent at when GPU 65c while the GPU temp is at 35c using RivaTuner overlay. The AMD overlay only shows the GPU temp. I had my card at 2100Mhz/1250Mhz w/ 1.15v since I got my block but I changed it to my sig rig specs since I didn't want to hear my fans anymore.


----------



## majestynl

skline00 said:


> majestynl: I had the same problem with my first radeon VII that I used a Bykski wb on. I used Kryonaut tp and made sure all was mounted properly but I suspect the surface of the gpu/HBM2 module wasn't perfectly flat.
> 
> Nonetheless it worked for awhile but failed.
> 
> After receiving a second Rad VII I decided to stay with air cooling. I think the thermal tape used allowed for the discrepancy in surfaces to be accounted for with the aircooler.
> 
> I'll stick with the stock cooler.


Yeap it's strange. Their is something going on for sure. A card can't suddenly DIE with exact same behavior.

I left the second card for approx 2 months with stock cooler. But that EK block was just looking at me .



WannaBeOCer said:


> Haven't had an issue with my Radeon VII EK block. I've had my EK block since EK launched them. I've had my GPU black screen on me multiple times due to unstable overclocks without any problems posting after rebooting it.


Their are lots of people without any issue. But like i said before. Their is something fishy here.. If it was thermals the cards do have emergency stops. Beside that I monitored everything. And to be sure I didn't tightened the screws that much. So no extra pressure etc.



Bart said:


> Are you guys all seeing the hot spot temps spike? I noticed via HWinfo64 that my hot spot temp spiked to 114C, with the EK Vector block. That's fishy to me, since according to the AMD driver overlay, the GPU floats around 47-48C during benchmarking, and every other sensor on the GPU reports similar temps under load. Hearing these horror stories of failure is making me paranoid, but the block sure *seems* to be doing a great job, *if* HWinfo64 (latest beta) is accurate. Aside from that hot spot sensor.


Don't want to make you more paranoid but that's what I saw when I booted for very first time. (Forgot to say).

I saw the hotspot reaching 114c instantly and the PC rebooted. So I just checked if the card was still alive. Then double checked the screws and rebooted again. After that, above horror happened. (Crash in bench + Kill )


----------



## ssj92

I'll be joining the club soon. =D


----------



## skline00

ssj92 said:


> I'll be joining the club soon. =D


 Where did you snag a Rad VII?


----------



## ssj92

skline00 said:


> Where did you snag a Rad VII?


From @keikei : https://www.overclock.net/forum/14779-video/1729838-fs-asrock-radeon-vega-vii-600-a.html

But they can still be found new:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ASRock-Pha...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

https://www.newegg.com/asrock-radeo...cription=vii&cm_re=vii-_-14-930-012-_-Product

https://www.amazon.com/PowerColor-R...ds=vii+radeon&qid=1564480420&s=gateway&sr=8-2


----------



## ht_addict

Contemplating getting one myself to replace my Asus StriX Vega64 with EKWB block. Though I was hoping to see some discounts like they are doing for the Vega 56.


----------



## ssj92

ht_addict said:


> Contemplating getting one myself to replace my Asus StriX Vega64 with EKWB block. Though I was hoping to see some discounts like they are doing for the Vega 56.


Yeah I was hoping to see some discounts too but it looks like they'll sell at original price until they're sold out. 

Honestly, it's not a bad card, especially if you will use it for other things besides gaming. It should have good compute performance, which is what I am looking forward to. 

I've owned most of the previous Titan cards so I have some high expectations for this card lol


----------



## leonman44

Hello folks , is it better to get a radeon vii and save 200euros at the moment or just get a 2080 super? I will use it only for gaming.

I am asking mostly here because you own the cards and you can honestly tell your opionion.


----------



## ssj92

leonman44 said:


> Hello folks , is it better to get a radeon vii and save 200euros at the moment or just get a 2080 super? I will use it only for gaming.
> 
> I am asking mostly here because you own the cards and you can honestly tell your opionion.



200 euros is quite a bit of money savings for a ~15% gain in performance. 

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2080-super-founders-edition/27.html

I'd take a look at that review and see which games you play and at what resolution. 

I'd take the VII for 200 euro less but that's me.


----------



## Jesaul

leonman44 said:


> Hello folks , is it better to get a radeon vii and save 200euros at the moment or just get a 2080 super? I will use it only for gaming.
> 
> I am asking mostly here because you own the cards and you can honestly tell your opionion.


For gaming Nvidia is still better. But for 2.5k, Radeon VII is still nitty under water.


----------



## leonman44

ssj92 said:


> 200 euros is quite a bit of money savings for a ~15% gain in performance.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2080-super-founders-edition/27.html
> 
> I'd take a look at that review and see which games you play and at what resolution.
> 
> I'd take the VII for 200 euro less but that's me.


Great answer , what are the cards overclock capabilities with the stock heatsink?



Jesaul said:


> For gaming Nvidia is still better. But for 2.5k, Radeon VII is still nitty under water.


Well to get a waterblock usually costs about 150-200 , in that price range you just get a better card , its not that i am not an overclocker but i tend to believe that you need the absolutely best card to make it worth it as 200euros is the price difference between most gpu models.


----------



## Jesaul

leonman44 said:


> Well to get a waterblock usually costs about 150-200 , in that price range you just get a better card , its not that i am not an overclocker but i tend to believe that you need the absolutely best card to make it worth it as 200euros is the price difference between most gpu models.


Well, for 200+ you will get a good gaming nvidia card that will sound like a helicopter and will be useless outside of gaming.
My overclocked Radeon VII is almost no noise and is in between 2080 and 2080TI, but it is perfect for both gaming and heavy video editing. And as bonus no useless rays included


----------



## 113802

Jesaul said:


> leonman44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well to get a waterblock usually costs about 150-200 , in that price range you just get a better card , its not that i am not an overclocker but i tend to believe that you need the absolutely best card to make it worth it as 200euros is the price difference between most gpu models.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for 200+ you will get a good gaming nvidia card that will sound like a helicopter and will be useless outside of gaming.
> My overclocked Radeon VII is almost no noise and is in between 2080 and 2080TI, but it is perfect for both gaming and heavy video editing. And as bonus no useless rays included /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...

Depends on your noise tolerance, the Radeon VII is loud. I stopped using my computer until my water block arrived due to the loud stock heatsink.


----------



## leonman44

Jesaul said:


> Well, for 200+ you will get a good gaming nvidia card that will sound like a helicopter and will be useless outside of gaming.
> My overclocked Radeon VII is almost no noise and is in between 2080 and 2080TI, but it is perfect for both gaming and heavy video editing. And as bonus no useless rays included


Well , i dont need a card in my pc to sound like a train , i oc everything up to the limit , so most fans will spin at 100% while gaming , noice levels are horrific and its not just my pc , its my cooling fan now thats its summer season and especially the dogs outside that barks most of the time so i just learned to absolutely reject the noise by instinct! Xd

To be fair though i always custom curve my gpu fans to 100% when it hits 80c. If you fully oc at max voltage you are going to hit that on most aircooled cards.



WannaBeOCer said:


> Depends on your noise tolerance, the Radeon VII is loud. I stopped using my computer until my water block arrived due to the loud stock heatsink.


My noise tolerance is infinite.


----------



## Offler

WannaBeOCer said:


> Depends on your noise tolerance, the Radeon VII is loud. I stopped using my computer until my water block arrived due to the loud stock heatsink.





leonman44 said:


> Well , i dont need a card in my pc to sound like a train , i oc everything up to the limit , so most fans will spin at 100% while gaming , noice levels are horrific and its not just my pc , its my cooling fan now thats its summer season and especially the dogs outside that barks most of the time so i just learned to absolutely reject the noise by instinct! Xd
> 
> To be fair though i always custom curve my gpu fans to 100% when it hits 80c. If you fully oc at max voltage you are going to hit that on most aircooled cards.
> 
> 
> 
> My noise tolerance is infinite.


There is another possible approach. I realized that on 1080p gaming, the power consumption of the whole system is always less than 150 watts and fans on the card are silent.

But yeah, i am considering waterblock as well. Which is kinda ... stupid because I wanted air-cooled card precisely to get rid of water...


----------



## 113802

Offler said:


> leonman44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well , i dont need a card in my pc to sound like a train , i oc everything up to the limit , so most fans will spin at 100% while gaming , noice levels are horrific and its not just my pc , its my cooling fan now thats its summer season and especially the dogs outside that barks most of the time so i just learned to absolutely reject the noise by instinct! Xd
> 
> To be fair though i always custom curve my gpu fans to 100% when it hits 80c. If you fully oc at max voltage you are going to hit that on most aircooled cards.
> 
> 
> 
> My noise tolerance is infinite.
> 
> 
> 
> There is another possible approach. I realized that on 1080p gaming, the power consumption of the whole system is always less than 150 watts and fans on the card are silent.
> 
> But yeah, i am considering waterblock as well. Which is kinda ... stupid because I wanted air-cooled card precisely to get rid of water...
Click to expand...

I was running at 2100Mhz/1250Mhz w/ 1.15v(used around 340w with PL set to 375w) during the cooler months but with the heat it required me to run all my fans at 2250 RPM(Gentle Typhoons). Which isn't really loud but I hate fan noise. I went down to 1v @ 1900Mhz/1250Mhz with all my fans set to 300 RPM. 

The card with 1v is using between 130-230w depending on the load. I'm sure with the stock fan you might be able to reduce noise by quite a bit if you aren't aiming for 300w+


----------



## Diffident

I had to increase my fans from their normal quiet 500rpm to their maximum 1650rpm just to keep mine below 70c. The T junction still peaks over 100c.


----------



## ssj92

Hey guys, I finally got my Radeon VII installed. Hadn't had much time in windows yet, but running firestrike, the GPU clock is fluctating a lot. Default clock is 1801Mhz. 

Is this normal behavior? I tried undervolting and also increasing power to 20% and same thing. 

Here's a 3dmark run, VII is the lower score: https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/20052800/fs/19316750

More detailed link (yes it says 2080 but it's VII): https://www.3dmark.com/fs/20052800


----------



## technodanvan

*August 2019 Foldathon!*

Hello Radeon VII Owner's Club! 

I apologize for potentially derailing otherwise productive conversation, but this will only take a moment (yes this is a canned message I'm using in other clubs too, sorry)

You might have noticed the banner link to the upcoming Foldathon, August 2019 Edition. The OCN Folding team has been losing 24/7 membership for some time, and to make up for that we encourage other OCN users to jump in for a couple of days and donate a little bit of CPU and GPU time to helping find a cure for a variety of diseases, notably various cancer's but also Alzheimer's and others. We'd really appreciate it if you would join us!

Link to the Foldathon is here: August 2019 Foldathon

Link to the Stanford [email protected] Website is here: [email protected] Windows Download Page

I promise it's easy to set up! You don't need to worry about changing driver's or anything like that. Just do the following:

1a. If you don't already have an FAH passkey, create one here: Passkey Request Form

1b. If you haven't had a passkey before, you might want to run this for a day or two leading up to the Foldathon in order to qualify for bonus points.

2. Download/install the installer: [email protected] Windows Download Page

3. Once installed it'll autorun, enter your account and passkey you just created, and enter "37726" as your team number for OCN

4. Once you have it working, head to the Foldathon page (linked above) to register!

After that, you're pretty much done! If you don't want your CPU to run you can either pause it individually or disable it completely in the advanced controller - Configure -> Slots -> Select CPU -> Select 'Remove' -> DONE.

This whole process will take less than ten minutes, I promise. Put that studly computer to work and help us out! You can always shut down or remove the FAH controller afterwards. 

BTW - I am already running FAH on my VII without issue, just manually turn the fan up a hair and it's good to go.


----------



## drmrlordx

I've had my Radeon VII under water (Bykski) for a few weeks now. Fortunately I am not seeing any Tjunct temp spikes at the beginning of benchmarks. However, my voltage/clockspeed curve seems to be inferior to a lot of the cards here.

Right now I can get 2050 MHz (1200 MHz RAM) stable with 1.229v. That's bench stable and game stable. The two seem to go hand-in-hand with this card. Max tjunct during anything is around 72C (usually it stays closer to 70C). I'm using +20% power limit.

@ssj92

Fluctuating clocks are normal for Radeon VII. It's impossible to get fixed clockspeed.
@majestynl

Did you use Kryonaut when putting that EK block on your card, by any chance?


----------



## majestynl

drmrlordx said:


> @majestynl
> 
> Did you use Kryonaut when putting that EK block on your card, by any chance?


Yep always using Kryonaut


----------



## MSIMAX

drmrlordx said:


> I've had my Radeon VII under water (Bykski) for a few weeks now. Fortunately I am not seeing any Tjunct temp spikes at the beginning of benchmarks. However, my voltage/clockspeed curve seems to be inferior to a lot of the cards here.
> 
> Right now I can get 2050 MHz (1200 MHz RAM) stable with 1.229v. That's bench stable and game stable. The two seem to go hand-in-hand with this card. Max tjunct during anything is around 72C (usually it stays closer to 70C). I'm using +20% power limit.
> 
> @ssj92
> 
> Fluctuating clocks are normal for Radeon VII. It's impossible to get fixed clockspeed.
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Did you use Kryonaut when putting that EK block on your card, by any chance?






use the 1293+ pl mod


----------



## 113802

drmrlordx said:


> I've had my Radeon VII under water (Bykski) for a few weeks now. Fortunately I am not seeing any Tjunct temp spikes at the beginning of benchmarks. However, my voltage/clockspeed curve seems to be inferior to a lot of the cards here.
> 
> Right now I can get 2050 MHz (1200 MHz RAM) stable with 1.229v. That's bench stable and game stable. The two seem to go hand-in-hand with this card. Max tjunct during anything is around 72C (usually it stays closer to 70C). I'm using +20% power limit.
> 
> @ssj92
> 
> Fluctuating clocks are normal for Radeon VII. It's impossible to get fixed clockspeed.
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Did you use Kryonaut when putting that EK block on your card, by any chance?


Your card is definitely power limited at 1229mV with a power limit of 300w(+20% PL) Use the +50% power mod to at least raise the PL to 375w. 

With the recent weather I dropped from 2100Mhz/1250Mhz w/ 1150mV +50% 1950Mhz/1250Mhz w/ 1065mV. 

The Radeon VII when within the power limit will only fluctuate a few mhz not drop by 100's when within the power limit.

Edit: Did a quick test using Time Spy stress test. 

Radeon VII w/ 1218mV @ 2050Mhz/1200Mhz with a PL of 20% runs between 1950-1990Mhz and stays around 290w average 1980Mhz

Radeon VII w/ 1218mV @ 2050Mhz/1200Mhz with a PL of 50% runs between 1997-2015Mhz and stays around 305w average 2011Mhz max GPU power seen was 346w in Overwatch.


----------



## drmrlordx

majestynl said:


> Yep always using Kryonaut


Ahhh okay, just a thought, but I think Kryonaut is prone to drying out at temps of 80C or above. I used it as well with the intention of staying below that point. You might be experiencing TIM failure. Maybe. 

edit: that being said, if you've had extensive experience using Kryonaut at temps above 80C and have not had any major problems, then perhaps that is not the issue.



WannaBeOCer said:


> Your card is definitely power limited at 1229mV with a power limit of 300w(+20% PL) Use the +50% power mod to at least raise the PL to 375w.


Figures. I just saw a link to MorePowerTool earlier today and was thinking of using that instead (does basically the same thing).


----------



## Bart

Hmm, I haven't done any power mods at all, just upped the power to the maximum 20%, and I'm seeing my card pull 384W at peak spike. Well, according to the Radeon driver overlay that is.


----------



## Dasa

WannaBeOCer said:


> Your card is definitely power limited at 1229mV with a power limit of 300w(+20% PL) Use the +50% power mod to at least raise the PL to 375w.
> 
> With the recent weather I dropped from 2100Mhz/1250Mhz w/ 1150mV +50% 1950Mhz/1250Mhz w/ 1065mV.
> 
> The Radeon VII when within the power limit will only fluctuate a few mhz not drop by 100's when within the power limit.
> 
> Edit: Did a quick test using Time Spy stress test.
> 
> Radeon VII w/ 1218mV @ 2050Mhz/1200Mhz with a PL of 20% runs between 1950-1990Mhz and stays around 290w average 1980Mhz
> 
> Radeon VII w/ 1218mV @ 2050Mhz/1200Mhz with a PL of 50% runs between 1997-2015Mhz and stays around 305w average 2011Mhz max GPU power seen was 346w in Overwatch.


Seems out cards are very different with mine defaulting to 1138-1143mv and becoming unstable around 1800MHz 1050mv when undervolting.
Even with 20-77% power use the card still hits the 373w limit and throttles at 1212mv although a little less so at 77%.
Power use is very spiky ~150-350w typically in all timespy tests.

10 second delay on pump\fan speed ramping
Timespy
2100MHz 1212mv 20% Actual 1890-2090 
1200MHz
Max power 373w
GPU MAX 34c
Junction max 66c
Graphic score 10,322

Timespy
2100MHz 1212mv 50% Actual 1943-2095 
1200MHz
Max power 373w 
GPU MAX 31c
Junction max 60c
Graphic score 10,359

Maxed out pump\fan speed instead of Curve
Timespy
2100MHz 1212mv 77% Actual 1959-2090 
1200MHz
Max power 373w 
GPU MAX 30c
Junction max 59c
Graphic score run1 10,335 run2 10,304


----------



## shadowxaero

Anyone having Core overclocking issues on Radeon VII with the 19.8.1 drivers.

For example setting say 2000MHz in Radeon Settings but in games the core gets stuck at 1600ish MHz. If I go into Radeon Overlay and set 2000Mhz while in game it will work like normal but upon restarting the game or launching a different game, back to 1600Mhz.

Leaving everything stock it boost like normal to 1800ish. Memory OCing is working like normal.


----------



## thomasck

shadowxaero said:


> Anyone having Core overclocking issues on Radeon VII with the 19.8.1 drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> For example setting say 2000MHz in Radeon Settings but in games the core gets stuck at 1600ish MHz. If I go into Radeon Overlay and set 2000Mhz while in game it will work like normal but upon restarting the game or launching a different game, back to 1600Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving everything stock it boost like normal to 1800ish. Memory OCing is working like normal.


I did have. Ddu the driver and reinstalled and the problem was gone. But once crashing in a bench it would happen again. Then a simple reboot put the things back in place.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## 113802

shadowxaero said:


> Anyone having Core overclocking issues on Radeon VII with the 19.8.1 drivers.
> 
> For example setting say 2000MHz in Radeon Settings but in games the core gets stuck at 1600ish MHz. If I go into Radeon Overlay and set 2000Mhz while in game it will work like normal but upon restarting the game or launching a different game, back to 1600Mhz.
> 
> Leaving everything stock it boost like normal to 1800ish. Memory OCing is working like normal.


Yes, I reinstalled 19.7.5 and reported the issue yesterday.


----------



## shadowxaero

thomasck said:


> I did have. Ddu the driver and reinstalled and the problem was gone. But once crashing in a bench it would happen again. Then a simple reboot put the things back in place.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I tried DDUing and the problem persist for me.



WannaBeOCer said:


> Yes, I reinstalled 19.7.5 and reported the issue yesterday.


Thanks, reported as well. Was just hoping I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Jesaul

I have crashes when overclocking in drivers above 19.4.3. Peak consumption is more than 400w 
I still have to check if newest drivers are ok.


----------



## majestynl

drmrlordx said:


> Ahhh okay, just a thought, but I think Kryonaut is prone to drying out at temps of 80C or above. I used it as well with the intention of staying below that point. You might be experiencing TIM failure. Maybe.
> 
> edit: that being said, if you've had extensive experience using Kryonaut at temps above 80C and have not had any major problems, then perhaps that is not the issue.


Dunno never had Kryonaut drying out at me. But i also dont get temps above 80C  Maybe in the past with the 1800x but again i dont remember Kryonaut was drying out. But i also never use tim longer then 6months.


----------



## ssj92

drmrlordx said:


> I've had my Radeon VII under water (Bykski) for a few weeks now. Fortunately I am not seeing any Tjunct temp spikes at the beginning of benchmarks. However, my voltage/clockspeed curve seems to be inferior to a lot of the cards here.
> 
> Right now I can get 2050 MHz (1200 MHz RAM) stable with 1.229v. That's bench stable and game stable. The two seem to go hand-in-hand with this card. Max tjunct during anything is around 72C (usually it stays closer to 70C). I'm using +20% power limit.
> 
> @ssj92
> 
> Fluctuating clocks are normal for Radeon VII. It's impossible to get fixed clockspeed.
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Did you use Kryonaut when putting that EK block on your card, by any chance?


Even with the clocks jumping from like 1400, 1600, to 1700 at stock clocks/voltage? They're not within 1700-1800 but all over the place. 

In game they're around 1750 though.


----------



## drmrlordx

ssj92 said:


> Even with the clocks jumping from like 1400, 1600, to 1700 at stock clocks/voltage? They're not within 1700-1800 but all over the place.
> 
> In game they're around 1750 though.


Depends on the workload. If I ran something like 3DMark Icestorm then yes. If I ran Superposition then no.
@majestynl

Okay then it seems your TIM drying out wasn't the culprit.


----------



## majestynl

drmrlordx said:


> Depends on the workload. If I ran something like 3DMark Icestorm then yes. If I ran Superposition then no.
> 
> @majestynl
> 
> Okay then it seems your TIM drying out wasn't the culprit.


No def not, cause the both blocks where installed max few days!
Switched now to a 2080ti because the seller didnt had any R7 left  Currently a Heatkiller Block installed! Must say.. never going back to EK. This block is a beast and quality feels also much better!


----------



## drmrlordx

I definitely would have gotten a Watercool block for Radeon VII had they made one. Alas.


----------



## drmrlordx

Just had a go at using Igor's MorePowerTool to raise PL to +50%. Wow! I had no idea it would stabilize my card so well at lower voltages. Now I'm hitting 2100 MHz at 1.187V with hotspot temps @ 70C running Superposition. Not great compared to some of the cards in here, but definitely better than what I had before. Not even done tuning this thing yet.


----------



## Offler

Offler said:


> Edit2:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_O6XhKL-VI


So after few months of being busy i realized that i havent tried Thermal Grizzly Carbonaut yet, with stock cooler.

Anyone have experience? Apparently the pad decreases junction by 10 degrees (according to claims on Reddit).


----------



## shadowxaero

drmrlordx said:


> Just had a go at using Igor's MorePowerTool to raise PL to +50%. Wow! I had no idea it would stabilize my card so well at lower voltages. Now I'm hitting 2100 MHz at 1.187V with hotspot temps @ 70C running Superposition. Not great compared to some of the cards in here, but definitely better than what I had before. Not even done tuning this thing yet.


Are you running Driver 19.8.1? I can't seem to get the card to OC correctly of 18.9.1, If is OC the core at all, it gets stuck in the 1600Mhz range.


----------



## Jesaul

Try 19.4.3 most working for overclocking


----------



## shadowxaero

Jesaul said:


> Try 19.4.3 most working for overclocking


OCing working great for me on 19.7.5. I just sort of want to get an idea of if my OCing issues are widespread on Radeon VII. I know one other user reported they had similar issues on 19.8.1


----------



## drmrlordx

shadowxaero said:


> Are you running Driver 19.8.1? I can't seem to get the card to OC correctly of 18.9.1, If is OC the core at all, it gets stuck in the 1600Mhz range.


I am using 19.8.1, yes. I have not had that problem. Fortunately.

Unfortunately, stability on my card past 2100 MHz is difficult to obtain, even with MorePowerTool. 2100 MHz requires maybe 1190mV, but 2150 requires over 1240 mV. It runs, and it stays below 80C hotspot (and power usage is only 325W peak according to Wattman), but still. Not the best of the lot. Maybe I should be messing with some of the current limits on the card? 

For now I'm messing with RAM speeds above 1200 MHz. 1225 MHz seems stable.

Also, has anyone here tried GFXBench on Radeon VII? I find it to be incredibly demanding in terms of temperatures and stability, compared to Superposition which is what I normally use. I find it difficult to stabilize GFXBench 1440p offscreen at anything above 2000 MHz.


----------



## 113802

Dasa said:


> Seems out cards are very different with mine defaulting to 1138-1143mv and becoming unstable around 1800MHz 1050mv when undervolting.
> Even with 20-77% power use the card still hits the 373w limit and throttles at 1212mv although a little less so at 77%.
> Power use is very spiky ~150-350w typically in all timespy tests.
> 
> 10 second delay on pump\fan speed ramping
> Timespy
> 2100MHz 1212mv 20% Actual 1890-2090
> 1200MHz
> Max power 373w
> GPU MAX 34c
> Junction max 66c
> Graphic score 10,322
> 
> Timespy
> 2100MHz 1212mv 50% Actual 1943-2095
> 1200MHz
> Max power 373w
> GPU MAX 31c
> Junction max 60c
> Graphic score 10,359
> 
> Maxed out pump\fan speed instead of Curve
> Timespy
> 2100MHz 1212mv 77% Actual 1959-2090
> 1200MHz
> Max power 373w
> GPU MAX 30c
> Junction max 59c
> Graphic score run1 10,335 run2 10,304


I remember when I first got the card it would hit similar power usage numbers like yours. So I looked into the issue. I was using 19.7.5 that net the consistent frequency and lower power usage. I uninstalled it and reinstalled 19.5.2 and my frequency and power is similar to yours also. I noticed I could no longer hit 34000 FireStrike scores with driver 19.7.5 but I could hit around 33300+ turns out for some odd reason DirectX 11 titles run 30Mhz lower with this driver compared to 19.5.2.

I'm going to stick to 19.5.2 and see if I can test it further or if anyone else wants to.

Edit: Probably happened with 19.7.1 

https://www.pcgamer.com/amds-latest-drivers-drop-performance-by-10-or-more-in-some-games/


----------



## drmrlordx

@shadowxaero

I just ran into my first instance of Radeon VII throttling to 1600 MHz when overclocked. It happens during the Blender benchmark. If I do the quick benchmark on Radeon VII, the second scene (classroom) drops to 1600 MHz and stays there. Running the card at stock speeds (1802 MHz) corrects the problem. Strangely, memory overclocking still works. I can also force a constant clockspeed of 1799-1802 MHz during the benchmark with +50% power limit.

@WannaBeOCer

Interesting. I can OC just fine up to about 2150 MHz, but really anything above 2050 MHz is taking a ton of voltage without burning up that much extra power. I think the max power I've ever gotten the card to burn is 332W. That's with MorePowerTool and +50% power limit. Is everyone having problems with the latest drivers?


----------



## shadowxaero

drmrlordx said:


> I just ran into my first instance of Radeon VII throttling to 1600 MHz when overclocked. It happens during the Blender benchmark. If I do the quick benchmark on Radeon VII, the second scene (classroom) drops to 1600 MHz and stays there. Running the card at stock speeds (1802 MHz) corrects the problem. Strangely, memory overclocking still works. I can also force a constant clockspeed of 1799-1802 MHz during the benchmark with +50% power limit.


So you are able to run overclocked in games? It only throttles to 1600Mhz in blender?


----------



## drmrlordx

shadowxaero said:


> So you are able to run overclocked in games? It only throttles to 1600Mhz in blender?


Yup. I do it in The Division 2 frequently.


----------



## shadowxaero

drmrlordx said:


> Yup. I do it in The Division 2 frequently.


Hmm wonder what the underlying cause is then? I just tried division 2 and sure enough it downclocks into the 1600s. Now If I open up the radeon overlay and re-apply my overclock in game it will work, however, if I restart the game it goes right back to downclocking to 1600Mhz.


----------



## drmrlordx

That's really odd. I wonder how it even picks that clockspeed anyway? I might have to try using the Radeon Overlay while running the Blender benchmark to see if I can counter downclocking there as well.


----------



## 113802

Everyone else please report the overclocking issue with 19.8.1/19.8.2 here: https://www.amdsurveys.com/se/5A1E27D23A3DE966

Me and @shadowxaero reported the issue for both drivers.


----------



## Dasa

WannaBeOCer said:


> I remember when I first got the card it would hit similar power usage numbers like yours. So I looked into the issue. I was using 19.7.5 that net the consistent frequency and lower power usage. I uninstalled it and reinstalled 19.5.2 and my frequency and power is similar to yours also. I noticed I could no longer hit 34000 FireStrike scores with driver 19.7.5 but I could hit around 33300+ turns out for some odd reason DirectX 11 titles run 30Mhz lower with this driver compared to 19.5.2.
> 
> I'm going to stick to 19.5.2 and see if I can test it further or if anyone else wants to.
> 
> Edit: Probably happened with 19.7.1
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/amds-latest-drivers-drop-performance-by-10-or-more-in-some-games/


That's interesting.
I am actually still using 19.4.3 as newer drivers require Agrus monitor to do a update so it can read the sensors on the GPU to control my pump rad and vrm fan.

Edit: my timespy\firestrike scores are within margin of error with the card at stock clocks with 0.5-1% difference


----------



## thomasck

WannaBeOCer said:


> I remember when I first got the card it would hit similar power usage numbers like yours. So I looked into the issue. I was using 19.7.5 that net the consistent frequency and lower power usage. I uninstalled it and reinstalled 19.5.2 and my frequency and power is similar to yours also. I noticed I could no longer hit 34000 FireStrike scores with driver 19.7.5 but I could hit around 33300+ turns out for some odd reason DirectX 11 titles run 30Mhz lower with this driver compared to 19.5.2.
> 
> I'm going to stick to 19.5.2 and see if I can test it further or if anyone else wants to.
> 
> Edit: Probably happened with 19.7.1
> 
> https://www.pcgamer.com/amds-latest-drivers-drop-performance-by-10-or-more-in-some-games/


I also reverted to 1.9.5.2, I was using 19.8.2 and I was stuck at 1784MHz max clock for some reason.


----------



## Dasa

Just installed 19.8.2 and at 2000MHz 1165mv +20% it ran 1966-1980MHz in Timespy
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/8330377

Unfortunately my software still cant read the sensors so back to 19.4


----------



## Skinnered

For people who have two Radeon VII's, do Battlefield 1, Rise (and Shadow)of the Tombraider, Hitman, GOW4, working in multi gpu in dx12? Deus ex once did also?


----------



## Offler

Skinnered said:


> For people who have two Radeon VII's, do Battlefield 1, Rise (and Shadow)of the Tombraider, Hitman, GOW4, working in multi gpu in dx12? Deus ex once did also?


May i ask how much differ MultiGPU from XFire?

After selective support for different games, I decided to go single GPU quite a while ago. Now I would like to know if 2 Radeon VII can do Witcher 3 at 4K and 60FPS while both cards would be on 50 percent utilization on average, without any issues.


----------



## Skinnered

CF is driverforced multiGPU for dx11 and below, VII doesn't support that unfortunately. dx12 multi GPU has to be programmed by the developer via dx12 expliciet multi adapter which only a few titles should support.


----------



## Jesaul

Finally I get stable frequencies


----------



## tchit

Hello everyone,

I’m the happy owner of a Radeon VII EK watercooled ans I’m having a lot of fun overclocking it (I don’t know why, I find it much more entertaining than with my former GTX 980ti). 

I’ve got some questions about the power limit: is the power limit fixed for everyone or do we all have different power limits? I get some rare peaks at 330W but most of the time it’s less than 300W. 
I’ve used Morepowertool to write a 50% PL but I don’t see any change in consumption. Does it mean my card just doesn’t need much power?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Jesaul

tchit said:


> Iâ€™️ve got some questions about the power limit: is the power limit fixed for everyone or do we all have different power limits? I get some rare peaks at 330W but most of the time itâ€™️s less than 300W.
> Iâ€™️ve used Morepowertool to write a 50% PL but I donâ€™️t see any change in consumption. Does it mean my card just doesnâ€™️t need much power?
> 
> Thanks a lot


 set limit to 99 and you will have peaks up to 380w as well as higher temps


----------



## tchit

Jesaul said:


> set limit to 99 and you will have peaks up to 380w as well as higher temps




I did install Morepowertool and put a 50% value instead of 20% in power limit but after rebooting I can’t go further than 20% in Wattman. 
Not sure what I am doing wrong:

- Export ROM with Gpu-z
- Load it into MPT
- Change value
- Press write
- Restart computer

But everything is the same in Wattman (20% is still the maximum).


----------



## Jesaul

Use this registry EvenMorePowerVII (you only need to check that it points to the correct id, like 000 in your registry):
https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-amd/1633446-preliminary-view-amd-vega-bios-131.html#post27865496


----------



## tchit

Jesaul said:


> Use this registry EvenMorePowerVII (you only need to check that it points to the correct id, like 000 in your registry):
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-amd/1633446-preliminary-view-amd-vega-bios-131.html#post27865496




Thanks! So this raises the limits I can set? It doesn’t raise anything automatically, right?
And I won’t need Morepowertool then?


----------



## Jesaul

It raises the limits for you automatically. And you don't need morepowertool. (The registry is being destroyed if you install a new driver and you have to reapply it in this case)


----------



## tchit

Jesaul said:


> It raises the limits for you automatically. And you don't need morepowertool. (The registry is being destroyed if you install a new driver and you have to reapply it in this case)



Ok about the limits, but does it raise values or do I get to choose in Wattman if for example I only want 40% PL? In other words when I reboot my computer after changing the registry, will it be at 100% PL? 
Again thank you a lot, I’m very new to this and I want to move carefully.


----------



## Jesaul

Oh yes. You will be able to set 1218mv, 2100MHz and 99% in wattman.


----------



## tchit

I applied the MorepowerVII_50 reg edit and I’m getting 2100 MHz with 1255mv that seems stable in benchmarks (31456 in Firestrike). Didn’t have time to tweak much yet. The peak power draw with 50% limit is only 303W. Is that small?

EDIT: 
I’m running into a weird, probably documented issue: after 1 or 2 benchmarks my clock speed suddenly goes down to a consistent 1750 MHz. The only way to fix this is to restart the computer but the issue appears every time.


----------



## tchit

drmrlordx said:


> @shadowxaero
> 
> 
> 
> I just ran into my first instance of Radeon VII throttling to 1600 MHz when overclocked. It happens during the Blender benchmark. If I do the quick benchmark on Radeon VII, the second scene (classroom) drops to 1600 MHz and stays there. Running the card at stock speeds (1802 MHz) corrects the problem. Strangely, memory overclocking still works. I can also force a constant clockspeed of 1799-1802 MHz during the benchmark with +50% power limit.
> 
> 
> 
> @WannaBeOCer
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I can OC just fine up to about 2150 MHz, but really anything above 2050 MHz is taking a ton of voltage without burning up that much extra power. I think the max power I've ever gotten the card to burn is 332W. That's with MorePowerTool and +50% power limit. Is everyone having problems with the latest drivers?




Scrolling in the thread and reading your post, I think I’m running into similar issues: with the card at 2100, in my case it will throttle to 1750 after a few benchmarks (Unigine Heaven, Firestrike and Superposition) and I need to restart my computer to get my OC back. Also I’ve applied a +50% power limit but my max power draw is around 300W and raising the power limit has changed nothing I think. Do you think I should downgrade my driver? I just got the card and I installed everything up to date.


----------



## 113802

tchit said:


> Scrolling in the thread and reading your post, I think I’m running into similar issues: with the card at 2100, in my case it will throttle to 1750 after a few benchmarks (Unigine Heaven, Firestrike and Superposition) and I need to restart my computer to get my OC back. Also I’ve applied a +50% power limit but my max power draw is around 300W and raising the power limit has changed nothing I think. Do you think I should downgrade my driver? I just got the card and I installed everything up to date.


Overclocking on the Radeon VII broke with driver 19.8.1 and still is an issue with 19.9.1. If you are playing new games just use 19.7.5 but if you want the best overall speed but might not be optimized for some newer titles use 19.5.2.

Please report it here: https://www.amdsurveys.com/se/5A1E27D23A3DE966


----------



## tchit

WannaBeOCer said:


> Overclocking on the Radeon VII broke with driver 19.8.1 and still is an issue with 19.9.1. If you are playing new games just use 19.7.5 but if you want the best overall speed but might not be optimized for some newer titles use 19.5.2.
> 
> 
> 
> Please report it here: https://www.amdsurveys.com/se/5A1E27D23A3DE966




Reporting now. Thank you. I think I’m going to start clean with DDU and try 19.5.2.


----------



## 113802

TriXX 7 added support for the Radeon VII and TriXX Boost works also. https://www.techpowerup.com/review/sapphire-radeon-rx-5700-xt-pulse/33.html

https://www.sapphiretech.com/-/medi...xx700.ashx?v=da295dfe5bb7436fbc6678fb46ba6520


----------



## Jesaul

I have checked 3dmark with 19.4.2 and 19.7.5.
It is almost of the same performance (19.7.5 is 1.5% slower). So no need to worry.


----------



## tchit

Jesaul said:


> I have checked 3dmark with 19.4.2 and 19.7.5.
> 
> It is almost of the same performance (19.7.5 is 1.5% slower). So no need to worry.




Not the same performance when the GPU throttles at 1750 instead of 2100


----------



## Jesaul

tchit said:


> Not the same performance when the GPU throttles at 1750 instead of 2100


I don't have it. My freqs are rock solid at around 2020-2050 on 420mm water cooling with slow pump.
What's your temperatures? Maybe the card is just damn too hot?


----------



## tchit

Jesaul said:


> I don't have it. My freqs are rock solid at around 2020-2050 on 420mm water cooling with slow pump.
> 
> What's your temperatures? Maybe the card is just damn too hot?




I’m watercooled. I upped my voltage to 1270 to stay stable at 2100MHz and I find it a bit high and that it needs tweaking (power draw doesn’t move beyond 303W max). My peak junction temp has been 90 degrees. The throttling isn’t temperature related. It’s a bit high in my opinion but far from the max (115 degrees). I don’t know about the voltage, maybe 1270mv is too high and the system is triggering a safety measure? Or maybe it’s a safety related to max power. Like I unlocked max power in Wattman but there is a function in the drivers that considers this isn’t normal and it needs to throttle the frequency to stock?

From what I’m reading in this thread this should all be a bug related to the newest drivers. I’m going to downgrade ASAP and share results.


----------



## Jesaul

tchit said:


> I’m watercooled. I upped my voltage to 1270 to stay stable at 2100MHz and I find it a bit high and that it needs tweaking (power draw doesn’t move beyond 303W max). My peak junction temp has been 90 degrees. The throttling isn’t temperature related. It’s a bit high in my opinion but far from the max (115 degrees). I don’t know about the voltage, maybe 1270mv is too high and the system is triggering a safety measure? Or maybe it’s a safety related to max power. Like I unlocked max power in Wattman but there is a function in the drivers that considers this isn’t normal and it needs to throttle the frequency to stock?
> 
> From what I’m reading in this thread this should all be a bug related to the newest drivers. I’m going to downgrade ASAP and share results.


Ok, 1270mv is too high. Recommended max voltage is 1218. Above that temperatures are increasing exponentially. And you risk degradation.
I think, your voltage damages the power usage somehow.
I have my stable around 1218mv, 2090mhz and power usage up to 380W. With junction temperatures around 100 and stable frequency around 2050.


----------



## tchit

Jesaul said:


> Ok, 1270mv is too high. Recommended max voltage is 1218. Above that temperatures are increasing exponentially. And you risk degradation.
> 
> I think, your voltage damages the power usage somehow.
> 
> I have my stable around 1218mv, 2090mhz and power usage up to 380W. With junction temperatures around 100 and stable frequency around 2050.




I’m going to look into it but I think I can’t do much without more power usage, from what I understand.


----------



## Jesaul

tchit said:


> I’m going to look into it but I think I can’t do much without more power usage, from what I understand.


Yes. I have +99% more power limit. And I wish it would be like 130% 
Be carefull. One person here has killed his card at 1250mv(I think).


----------



## tchit

Jesaul said:


> Yes. I have +99% more power limit. And I wish it would be like 130%
> 
> Be carefull. One person here has killed his card at 1250mv(I think).




Thank you very much. I read on Reddit that 1250mv can provoke throttling and that it’s advised not to cross 1200 if possible. I’m starting to think that this isn’t a driver issue but a security trigger. I still will downgrade because the Power level at 50% is doing nothing.


----------



## Jesaul

I have two sweet spots: 2090 at 1218mv and 2080 at 1181mv. 
There is miserable gain in performance going from 2080 to 2090, but large increase in hotspot temperatures for my water.
So I've stopped below 1200mv for 24/7


----------



## 113802

I noticed my PCIe bandwidth is down in the 9GB/s with drivers 19.7.1-19.9.1 while 19.5.2 is in the 13GB/s using the 3DMark PCIe bandwidth test. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## MSIMAX

overclocking is worse i used to could pull 400w with older drivers

but i am just enjoying gaming atm


----------



## 113802

Radeon VII core overclocking is still broken with 19.9.2. Hopefully they fix it with 20


----------



## Offler

WannaBeOCer said:


> Radeon VII core overclocking is still broken with 19.9.2. Hopefully they fix it with 20


I havent been upgrading since march... Whats the latest working driver?


----------



## tchit

Very good news for me: I downgraded to 19.5.2 and now the max power limit is functioning. I did a quick test at 50% with 2000Mhz and 1210mV and it seems stable. Without raising power I was totally unable to achieve this frequency with this kind of voltage and I didn’t try lowering voltage nor increasing power limit yet. Very happy


----------



## thomasck

I'm also at 19.5.2 and it's the best driver for me. There's no optimization for some games (I don't even notice it) but OC works, there's no strange screen colours time by time, and I don't need to deal with the anti lag feature which I never know when is active or not. 

Sometimes ocing breaks at 19.5.2 but is the better driver for my daily use. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesaul

19.7.5 is still good


----------



## MSIMAX

switched to 19.5.2 got all my overclocks back 2200 core have to test if new driver performance gains outweigh the oc loss


----------



## Lupo91

However, it is a shame that the OC is still broken, from version 19.7.5 onwards

Whereas the VII, is still the Amd flagship


----------



## drmrlordx

Adding to the clock throttling problem, it persists in 19.9.2

I think it is related to GPGPU activity. Thus far I've experienced the problem in:

GPUPI
Geekbench 5 (Vulkan or OpenCL)
Blender Benchmark (GPU)
Dragon Quest XI (not sure why it's happening here, but cape/clothing physics stuff may be offloaded to GPU)

Under older driver revisions, such as when I had my launch card in February, it was the RAM that would downclock to 800 MHz in GPGPU scenarios. Now it's the GPU that downclocks. RAM does not. You can never tell when this is going to happen.

I'm also wondering if some later driver revisions have stability problems at high OCs but that may be a separate issue.

@WannaBeOCer I am going to report my card's problem. Thanks for the link.

edit: agh 19.9.2 is even worse, now I get the downclocking in Superposition! I've never had this before. It does it on its own, even when I do not have the bug kick in during a GPGPU benchmark beforehand. I might have to file another report with AMD, it's worse than I thought.


----------



## MSIMAX

i think any driver that involves navi will have this problem as they said pl mods wont work


----------



## tchit

Is it worth it to boost memory clock from 1200 to 1300?


----------



## drmrlordx

WannaBeOCer said:


> TriXX 7 added support for the Radeon VII and TriXX Boost works also.


It supports Radeon VII, but I don't see any OC options like in older versions of TriXX. Also it detects my card as a Sapphire, which is pretty funny (and also is probably true). Mine was direct from AMD.



MSIMAX said:


> i think any driver that involves navi will have this problem as they said pl mods wont work


Let's hope not. Besides, I'm having this problem even when not using any powerplay mods.


----------



## aHumanBeing

Just curious if anyone on this thread is having issues with the MSI VII? I can't seem to find a stable driver that doesn't flicker and crash the drivers. Sorry I know this is off topic but I haven't found any answers all over the web or in my thread.


----------



## drmrlordx

Your MSI Radeon VII should be physically identical to every other Radeon VII out there. And I haven't had that problem. But you might want to expand your search outside of MSI models.


----------



## PriestOfSin

I'm having a ton of issues with my VII. Can't find stable drivers to save my life. Card has games crashing constantly- just BOOP back to desktop, as if I'd closed the application. Yet I can run furmark for an hour and nothing of note happens other than I heat up the room I'm in. I've tried feeding it more voltage, even up to 1050mV, but I always C2D in BFV and Battlefront II.

Shoot, even an easy to run game like FTL gets a C2D every now and again. Not sure what to do, tbh. With BFV I notice the textures start to flicker about a minute before a crash, but with the others it is totally random.


----------



## Jesaul

PriestOfSin said:


> I'm having a ton of issues with my VII. Can't find stable drivers to save my life. Card has games crashing constantly- just BOOP back to desktop, as if I'd closed the application. Yet I can run furmark for an hour and nothing of note happens other than I heat up the room I'm in. I've tried feeding it more voltage, even up to 1050mV, but I always C2D in BFV and Battlefront II.


In my experience, if the overclock crashes, you get a reboot. If game crashes... First check with another heavy game.
As for the drivers, try to clean with this utility and install 19.4.2.
https://www.amd.com/ru/support/kb/faq/gpu-601


----------



## thomasck

PriestOfSin said:


> I'm having a ton of issues with my VII. Can't find stable drivers to save my life. Card has games crashing constantly- just BOOP back to desktop, as if I'd closed the application. Yet I can run furmark for an hour and nothing of note happens other than I heat up the room I'm in. I've tried feeding it more voltage, even up to 1050mV, but I always C2D in BFV and Battlefront II.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot, even an easy to run game like FTL gets a C2D every now and again. Not sure what to do, tbh. With BFV I notice the textures start to flicker about a minute before a crash, but with the others it is totally random.


As the other user suggested try 19.4.2 or even 19.5.2. how's the rest of your system? Cpu/ram oc? Are you getting crashes even at 1800/1000/stock voltages? Bf5 is pretty sensitive to unstable oc, specially ram.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchit

I’ve got a weird issue happening to me. Happened earlier when I was tweaking and I thought it was only a one time thing:
I was playing a game when I got some big graphical artefacts. I opened Wattman to check if my drivers had crashed, which wasn’t the case. But my voltage was set to a TERRIBLE setting! 1350Mv. I pressed the Reset button asap. I forgot to check the history graph to see if those levels had been reached. 
Any idea what this is??

Thanks!!


----------



## Jesaul

tchit said:


> I’ve got a weird issue happening to me. Happened earlier when I was tweaking and I thought it was only a one time thing:
> I was playing a game when I got some big graphical artefacts. I opened Wattman to check if my drivers had crashed, which wasn’t the case. But my voltage was set to a TERRIBLE setting! 1350Mv. I pressed the Reset button asap. I forgot to check the history graph to see if those levels had been reached.
> Any idea what this is??
> 
> Thanks!!


I have this issue on 19.7.5 and it is really nightmare. I use afterburner to apply overclock on startup to avoid this.
I may fall back to 19.4.2


----------



## tchit

Jesaul said:


> I have this issue on 19.7.5 and it is really nightmare. I use afterburner to apply overclock on startup to avoid this.
> 
> I may fall back to 19.4.2




Scary ****! Do you know 100% if the voltage is really raised that much or if this is a visual bug?


----------



## Jesaul

tchit said:


> Scary ****! Do you know 100% if the voltage is really raised that much or if this is a visual bug?


I don't dare to check. My settings allow me to raise it further and ... peeep... afterburner has stopped showing gpu voltage in the parameters(not graphs).


----------



## tchit

Jesaul said:


> I don't dare to check. My settings allow me to raise it further and ... peeep... afterburner has stopped showing gpu voltage in the parameters(not graphs).



It was the first time I experimented graphical glitches in this game so it may be due to a raise in voltage. I think there is a security that prevents overvoltage and resets the card to stock frequency. I didn’t check but maybe this happened. I didn’t have hwinfo started so no history. 

Do you think this only happens at reboot? Or it can happen any time? I hate this type of issues. This is my first AMD card and I’m very happy with the hardware, not so much with software.


----------



## Jesaul

It definitely happens after reboot. And almost always for me. I found that bug 2 days ago. And I did not have time to rollback yet to older driver to check.


----------



## tchit

Jesaul said:


> It definitely happens after reboot. And almost always for me. I found that bug 2 days ago. And I did not have time to rollback yet to older driver to check.




Fwi I’m on 19.5.2


----------



## PriestOfSin

Jesaul said:


> In my experience, if the overclock crashes, you get a reboot. If game crashes... First check with another heavy game.
> As for the drivers, try to clean with this utility and install 19.4.2.
> https://www.amd.com/ru/support/kb/faq/gpu-601


Thank you, I will give this a shot this evening. Right now I seem to get the driver crash in every game eventually.



thomasck said:


> As the other user suggested try 19.4.2 or even 19.5.2. how's the rest of your system? Cpu/ram oc? Are you getting crashes even at 1800/1000/stock voltages? Bf5 is pretty sensitive to unstable oc, specially ram.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I will be using DDU and installing 19.4.2 tonight when I get home. I backed everything down to stock to try and isolate the problem, and it seems to be the ATI driver exploding. What I can't figure out is why I can run Furmark, or the Aida64 GPU test for hours and hours and have zero issues. Surely those programs put an artificial load on the card that is harder than what any game is throwing at it. My RAM is just at the XMP settings, you think I should try backing that off as well?

EDIT: I used DDU and installed 19.4.2. I just played a whole round of Conquest on BFV, which was impossible before! Thanks to everyone. Will post again if I notice a crash.


----------



## MSIMAX

anyone play cod modern warfare this weekend i had a weird 133fps cap while i saw a 5700xt get 150


----------



## thomasck

PriestOfSin said:


> My RAM is just at the XMP settings, you think I should try backing that off as well?


If games are not crashing anymore with the driver change I wouldn't bother in trying something with the ram. [emoji1303]

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeDeeEff

I didn't see any reviews/comments on the Phanteks Glacier block, I got it since I liked the look better and it cools my card well enough. I haven't tried the rgb stuff yet, so I can't comment on that part.

73C hotspot after 6 minutes of furmark 720p

Stock clocks/power/voltages
D5 pump + 3 noctua 140mm pwm fans at 100%
25C ambient

Radiator used:
http://hardwarelabs.com/blackice/sr2/420-mp/

Block used:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07T3G87ZB/

How that I have this card on water I'm gonna be testing out those pptables with the higher power limits to see whats up, just got the system built last night, haven't had much time to tweak.


----------



## 113802

BeeDeeEff said:


> I didn't see any reviews/comments on the Phanteks Glacier block, I got it since I liked the look better and it cools my card well enough. I haven't tried the rgb stuff yet, so I can't comment on that part.
> 
> 73C hotspot after 6 minutes of furmark 720p
> 
> Stock clocks/power/voltages
> D5 pump + 3 noctua 140mm pwm fans at 100%
> 25C ambient
> 
> Radiator used:
> http://hardwarelabs.com/blackice/sr2/420-mp/
> 
> Block used:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07T3G87ZB/
> 
> How that I have this card on water I'm gonna be testing out those pptables with the higher power limits to see whats up, just got the system built last night, haven't had much time to tweak.


Stock voltages are different between cards. If yours is 1137-1138mV at stock that seems normal. What's your stock voltage?


----------



## Jesaul

BeeDeeEff said:


> I didn't see any reviews/comments on the Phanteks Glacier block, I got it since I liked the look better and it cools my card well enough. I haven't tried the rgb stuff yet, so I can't comment on that part.
> 
> 73C hotspot after 6 minutes of furmark 720p
> 
> Stock clocks/power/voltages
> D5 pump + 3 noctua 140mm pwm fans at 100%
> 25C ambient
> 
> Radiator used:
> http://hardwarelabs.com/blackice/sr2/420-mp/
> 
> Block used:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07T3G87ZB/
> 
> How that I have this card on water I'm gonna be testing out those pptables with the higher power limits to see whats up, just got the system built last night, haven't had much time to tweak.


That's overkill. Really.
I have Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 420 (29.6 mm).
The card is overclocked to 2080mhz and uses 340-360W. My water is never above 35 degrees and it is silent with 3 noctua 140mm fans running with adaptive curves.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

WannaBeOCer said:


> Stock voltages are different between cards. If yours is 1137-1138mV at stock that seems normal. What's your stock voltage?


Yes, that is my stock voltage.



Jesaul said:


> That's overkill. Really.
> I have Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 420 (29.6 mm).
> The card is overclocked to 2080mhz and uses 340-360W. My water is never above 35 degrees and it is silent with 3 noctua 140mm fans running with adaptive curves.


I was just stating the settings that were present to produce those results, I don't intend to leave everything at 100%, and also I have a 3800x cpu in the loop too. I like to have the pump around 30-40% so its inaudible, and have yet to figure out how I wanna drive the pump/fan curve off the gpu temp, cpu temp, or some mix. I'm hoping that like yourself, my quiet curve settings are good enough for a decent stable overclock while gaming.

I think on my daily quiet setting the gpu got up to like 88C hotspot according to Furmark (though hwinfo's hotspet sensor never got above 80C).


----------



## 113802

Anyone test core overclocking with 19.9.3?


----------



## thomasck

Came here to check same thing!

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## 113802

thomasck said:


> Came here to check same thing!
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Just tested it and it's still broken, that's 5 drivers in a row and even though they received at least 20 reports per driver they still haven't acknowledged it.

19.7.5 for people that want anti-lag or 19.5.2 for people who want the best performance.


----------



## pmc25

WannaBeOCer said:


> Just tested it and it's still broken, that's 5 drivers in a row and even though they received at least 20 reports per driver they still haven't acknowledged it.
> 
> 19.7.5 for people that want anti-lag or 19.5.2 for people who want the best performance.


That's a joke. Such poor support.

Beginning to think about selling mine.


----------



## 113802

pmc25 said:


> That's a joke. Such poor support.
> 
> Beginning to think about selling mine.


To be honest linux gaming using DXVK with the RADV+ACO driver is currently providing me higher FPS than Windows since I can overclock. Shader compile time sucks on DX titles but once they finish compiling frames are higher than Windows.


----------



## PriestOfSin

WannaBeOCer said:


> To be honest linux gaming using DXVK with the RADV+ACO driver is currently providing me higher FPS than Windows since I can overclock. Shader compile time sucks on DX titles but it's higher than Windows.


What distro are you running? I'm running Pop!_OS on my lanbox, it's really nice for a media center styled PC. I tried SteamOS for a bit but was irritated at how convoluted everything was to do.


----------



## 113802

PriestOfSin said:


> What distro are you running? I'm running Pop!_OS on my lanbox, it's really nice for a media center styled PC. I tried SteamOS for a bit but was irritated at how convoluted everything was to do.


I'm running Clear Linux, bit of a pain since I have to build my own drivers but the performance is worth it.

https://clearlinux.org/


----------



## diggiddi

WannaBeOCer said:


> I'm running Clear Linux, bit of a pain since I have to build my own drivers but the performance is worth it.
> 
> https://clearlinux.org/


How often do you have to build drivers and what titles are you running?




pmc25 said:


> That's a joke. Such poor support.
> 
> Beginning to think about selling mine.


Ahem ! how much?


----------



## 113802

diggiddi said:


> How often do you have to build drivers and what titles are you running?


I don't have to often/at all but I try to keep up with the testing branch: https://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/1640915206474070669/

I am currently playing Borderlands 3, I still jump on Overwatch and Mordhau.


----------



## Jesaul

BeeDeeEff said:


> Yes, that is my stock voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just stating the settings that were present to produce those results, I don't intend to leave everything at 100%, and also I have a 3800x cpu in the loop too. I like to have the pump around 30-40% so its inaudible, and have yet to figure out how I wanna drive the pump/fan curve off the gpu temp, cpu temp, or some mix. I'm hoping that like yourself, my quiet curve settings are good enough for a decent stable overclock while gaming.
> 
> I think on my daily quiet setting the gpu got up to like 88C hotspot according to Furmark (though hwinfo's hotspet sensor never got above 80C).


That's my setup at 1218mV


----------



## diggiddi

WannaBeOCer said:


> I don't have to often/at all but I try to keep up with the testing branch: https://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/1640915206474070669/
> 
> I am currently playing Borderlands 3, I still jump on Overwatch and Mordhau.


Any racing games like Pcars in your stable?


----------



## Offler

Anyone stabilized the card with air cooling (any).

I plan to try Thermal Grizzly Carbonaut and see what will the Tjunction do. Overall temps in short-term stress tests are good, its the Tj what makes trouble.

So far I can tell that air cooling (stock) even after lapping has difference between overall temp and Tjunction over 40 degrees.


----------



## Jesaul

Offler said:


> Anyone stabilized the card with air cooling (any).
> 
> I plan to try Thermal Grizzly Carbonaut and see what will the Tjunction do. Overall temps in short-term stress tests are good, its the Tj what makes trouble.
> 
> So far I can tell that air cooling (stock) even after lapping has difference between overall temp and Tjunction over 40 degrees.


Definitelly not under stock. even with undervolt, frequencies are not holding, unless you increase the limit. And it means noisy airplane in your pc.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

Offler said:


> Anyone stabilized the card with air cooling (any).
> 
> I plan to try Thermal Grizzly Carbonaut and see what will the Tjunction do. Overall temps in short-term stress tests are good, its the Tj what makes trouble.
> 
> So far I can tell that air cooling (stock) even after lapping has difference between overall temp and Tjunction over 40 degrees.


I had good luck with the Morpheus II aftermarket air cooler on my radeon VII before I swapped to water cooling. Performance was a bit better than the maxed out stock cooler (much better tjunct), but it ran absolutely silently with the noctua fans I used for the heatsink.


----------



## Offler

BeeDeeEff said:


> I had good luck with the Morpheus II aftermarket air cooler on my radeon VII before I swapped to water cooling. Performance was a bit better than the maxed out stock cooler (much better tjunct), but it ran absolutely silently with the noctua fans I used for the heatsink.


I wanted to save the stock cooler, and I will probably give it a try few times, but i clearly see why the Morpheus II was able to fix the card for you. The place where it makes contact to GPU is finely polished, while the main issue with the Vapour chamber on the original cooler is that it might bend due thermal reasons.

Seems to me that the main reason why the Tjunction makes the problem is lack of contact.


----------



## 113802

diggiddi said:


> Any racing games like Pcars in your stable?


I'll give you two sources to look up games you're interested in. 

Project Cars looks like it runs but saving might not work: https://www.protondb.com/app/234630

https://lutris.net/games/
https://www.protondb.com/


----------



## Gregix

Hi guys
Anyone had luck with RIS on 19.9.3 drivers?


----------



## diggiddi

WannaBeOCer said:


> I'll give you two sources to look up games you're interested in.
> 
> Project Cars looks like it runs but saving might not work: https://www.protondb.com/app/234630
> 
> https://lutris.net/games/
> https://www.protondb.com/


Thx repped up


----------



## MSIMAX

anyone playing breakpoint with 19.9.3 drivers ?


----------



## Fuligin

Hey guys,

can anyone tell me if one of these AiOs would fit the VII ? 

https://geizhals.de/enermax-liqmax-iii-rgb-240-elc-lmt240-rgb-a2126912.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

https://geizhals.de/corsair-hydro-series-h100x-cw-9060040-ww-a1798878.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## BeeDeeEff

Fuligin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> can anyone tell me if one of these AiOs would fit the VII ?
> 
> https://geizhals.de/enermax-liqmax-iii-rgb-240-elc-lmt240-rgb-a2126912.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
> 
> https://geizhals.de/corsair-hydro-series-h100x-cw-9060040-ww-a1798878.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


The gpu uses a 64mm x 64 mm hole mounting pattern, look for a product that supports that.


----------



## Gregix

As for carbonaut, I have it, I hate it. At least on GPUs. Tried mk-4, carbonaut, noctua, noctua NT-H2 seems best for me. It just spread good. Carbonaut, u have to spend lots of time, and results...vary. Actually had worse delta junction/gpu on it than on noctua. MX-4 suck hard, as after 3 months it looked like powder. Little slimy but still. And temps were worse than noctua/carbonaut. 
And, carbonaut scratches GPU surface.
If I only could get Kingpin KPx paste, surely would use it. Instead Noctua.


----------



## fredshino

Just updated to 19.10.1 and core overclocking is STILL not working.


----------



## 113802

fredshino said:


> Just updated to 19.10.1 and core overclocking is STILL not working.


Well that sucks! Six driver updates and no acknowledgment. 

Which Windows version are you running?


----------



## Gregix

19.10.1 still does not have Radeon Image Sharpening for me. Anti lag seems not working either. AND I have windows corruption, ie when max and min to tab FF or folder window, have multiple shadowy images left on screen. Same with 19.3.3. W10 LTSB v1607. 19.7.5 works just fine.


----------



## pmc25

WannaBeOCer said:


> Well that sucks! Six driver updates and no acknowledgment.
> 
> Which Windows version are you running?


They don't respond to tickets, emails or twitter messages (to key personnel) regarding it. They usually do. Have to assume they've ended support for it.


----------



## Jesaul

Please look at this beautiful core clock on 19.7.5


----------



## tchit

That’s kind of interesting: I’m on 19.5.2 clocked at 2050MHz and memory at 1200 with power at 99%. Yesterday I had a perfect gaming session and when I looked at the max frequencies I hit, it was more than 2200 and 1300!


----------



## drmrlordx

WannaBeOCer said:


> Well that sucks! Six driver updates and no acknowledgment.


That's pretty unfortunate. What else can we do to escalate this issue? Radeon VII users paid a lot of money for these cards. We should not be ignored.



tchit said:


> That’s kind of interesting: I’m on 19.5.2 clocked at 2050MHz and memory at 1200 with power at 99%. Yesterday I had a perfect gaming session and when I looked at the max frequencies I hit, it was more than 2200 and 1300!


I've seen over-overclocking like that in The Division 2.


----------



## Jesaul

tchit said:


> it was more than 2200 and 1300!


It is a known bug. Look at my picture above... It's in the latest driver's release noted.


----------



## tchit

Jesaul said:


> It is a known bug. Look at my pecture above... It's in the latest driver's release noted.




Just saw that. It doesn’t touch voltage, thank god. 
I don’t know about stability though. I’ve had some stability issues on P3D (flight simulator) when I max out the graphics settings (GPU driver crash). I’ve tried with default values, no luck either. Slightly lowering graphics has solved the issue. For what it’s worth it may also be bad optimization in P3D.


----------



## Jesaul

Your crash means, the card is not stable at full load.
Heavy games crash the card faster than benchmarks. In my case I had to add like +10mV.


----------



## tchit

Jesaul said:


> Your crash means, the card is not stable at full load.
> 
> Heavy games crash the card faster than benchmarks. In my case I had to add like +10mV.




Even with default voltage and frequencies?


----------



## Jesaul

tchit said:


> Even with default voltage and frequencies?


Well, default voltage and +20% crashed the card. (+0% was fine. But UV was 1.010 mv)


----------



## tchit

Jesaul said:


> Well, default voltage and +20% crashed the card. (+0% was fine. But UV was 1.010 mv)




I tried with everything reset to default. My stock voltage is pretty crappy (1.118). I could try with higher voltage and stock frequency but I’m already at the maximum acceptable voltage to me when I OC (1.23) so I’m kind of stuck if I want to keep the OC.


----------



## Jesaul

Well, I had similar problems on air. Going go full cover water with thermal pads has improved my life to the much better results and 2080Mhz at 1.220 mV


----------



## MSIMAX

19.10.1 shows 10~20% better frames than 19.9.1 on gears 5 at 4k

sidenote 19.9.3 is utter trash for breakpoint


----------



## Offler

This is sort of long-term observation i had on AMD cards for years, but it surfaced yet again...

Imagine you have frame capped scenario, regardless its 60 or 30 FPS, regardless if FullHD or 4k...

If a video is playing on the background, the overall smoothness of the image is better. All the hard data about the rendering remain the same, except i dont have anything to measure frame pacing - which should be all the same considering 60Hz display i use.

This applies mostly to Witcher 2 and 3, and games with CryEngine.

Edit: Partially improved... I have to change color space to 8bit and Pixel Format to YCbCr. Overall input lag decreased a lot in gaming.


----------



## tchit

Jesaul said:


> Well, I had similar problems on air. Going go full cover water with thermal pads has improved my life to the much better results and 2080Mhz at 1.220 mV




I’m watercooled and can go to 2100 but prefer staying at 2050.


----------



## Oversemper

*Jesaul*
*tchit*


Guys, are you using registry power mods or 120% enough for reaching those numbers?


The final built i did for rad vii (cpu is [email protected]). Will be trying to get close to 2Ghz without power mods.


----------



## Jesaul

Oversemper said:


> *Jesaul*
> *tchit*
> 
> 
> Guys, are you using registry power mods or 120% enough for reaching those numbers?
> 
> 
> The final built i did for rad vii (cpu is [email protected]). Will be trying to get close to 2Ghz without power mods.


I used registry mods to put 200% (+100%)
And, of course, 480mm radiator exclusively for video card with full cover I will post 3dmark scores in the evening.

Looks like you have space for radiator on the top of the case.


----------



## Jesaul

My build with 2 modified AIOs.


----------



## Oversemper

Jesaul said:


> I used registry mods to put 200% (+100%)
> And, of course, 480mm radiator exclusively for video card with full cover I will post 3dmark scores in the evening.
> 
> Looks like you have space for radiator on the top of the case.



If only for a 280mm one. But the current 60x360mm rad (EK-CoolStream XE 360) should suffice coz the de-lided 3770k (4.4Ghz) doesn't produce much heat, especially in games (gta5/pubg in 4k), the hottest cores barely touch 45-50 degrees, and it seems that its rad 7 in the same loop who heats them up 


In your case x2 power for ~x1.15 frequency... this is crazy


----------



## Jesaul

Oversemper said:


> If only for a 280mm one. But the current 60x360mm rad (EK-CoolStream XE 360) should suffice coz the de-lided 3770k (4.4Ghz) doesn't produce much heat, especially in games (gta5/pubg in 4k), the hottest cores barely touch 45-50 degrees, and it seems that its rad 7 in the same loop who heats them up
> 
> 
> In your case x2 power for ~x1.15 frequency... this is crazy


Well, a bit more. I do have really stable frequencies at real 2040MHz repored by monitoring, and it does not jump up and back like on air...
What I like, is that the card is very close to 2080ti stock now. And it is really a beast in numbercunching 
Power, it's my winter heating system, individually suited near my legs  I turned off heating in my room (almost)

I have Ryzen processor, who does not like to be heated by water from Radeon  or it drops clocks.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

Jesaul said:


> I used registry mods to put 200% (+100%)
> And, of course, 480mm radiator exclusively for video card with full cover I will post 3dmark scores in the evening.
> 
> Looks like you have space for radiator on the top of the case.


Does the card consistently pull that high of power to maintain your clockspeeds? or is it more important that it is allowed to spike in its power draw in order to remain stable, even if most of the time it isn't pulling full draw?


----------



## Jesaul

BeeDeeEff said:


> Does the card consistently pull that high of power to maintain your clockspeeds? or is it more important that it is allowed to spike in its power draw in order to remain stable, even if most of the time it isn't pulling full draw?


Yes. In 3dmark, it constantly pulls around 340W (+-20) to maintain clock speeds.

The ability to maintain clockspeeds depends on 2 things: 1) ability to efficiently cool the card. In the case with aircooling it is UV.
2) ability to provide enough power not to spike down.
The answer to your question is: for the stability of the card you only need efficient cooling.
For even nominal performance, you need a lot of juice anyway.


----------



## Oversemper

Jesaul said:


> Yes. In 3dmark, it constantly pulls around 340W (+-20) to maintain clock speeds.
> 
> The ability to maintain clockspeeds depends on 2 things: 1) ability to efficiently cool the card. In the case with aircooling it is UV.
> 2) ability to provide enough power not to spike down.
> The answer to your question is: for the stability of the card you only need efficient cooling.
> For even nominal performance, you need a lot of juice anyway.



Could you confirm from your experience that firestrike torture test is the hardest on power and temp (besides furmark-like senseless stuff)? So far I was testing without power mods (+20% PL) [email protected],077 (my def is [email protected],026) and all games and firestrike ultra (4k) torture are ok. FPS is 99,5% stable. But lowest frequency and highest junction temp is during firestrike torture. It was around 1950-1970 Mhz in firestrike torture, while in games and in timespy torture test its above 1980 and hits 2000 very often. At v1,054 firestrike torture always crashes at 1st or 2nd run. v1,077 is ok, but I think there should be something stable in between. I just hate to spend time for 3dmark, but in games (gta5 and pubg) even 1,054 is perfect.


----------



## Jesaul

Oversemper said:


> Could you confirm from your experience that firestrike torture test is the hardest on power and temp (besides furmark-like senseless stuff)? So far I was testing without power mods (+20% PL) [email protected],077 (my def is [email protected],026) and all games and firestrike ultra (4k) torture are ok. FPS is 99,5% stable. But lowest frequency and highest junction temp is during firestrike torture. It was around 1950-1970 Mhz in firestrike torture, while in games and in timespy torture test its above 1980 and hits 2000 very often. At v1,054 firestrike torture always crashes at 1st or 2nd run. v1,077 is ok, but I think there should be something stable at between. I just hate to spend time for 3dmark, but in games (gta5 and pubg) even 1,054 is perfect.


Yes, it is the hardest test, taking temps to 40/100 and 360|W power usage. I have real 2030 MHz reported by Afterburner there. (with 2080 set in wattman).


----------



## 113802

Are any of you able to overclock the your card with the latest 19.10.1 driver? If so which OS version do you have installed and build number? Which chipset/processor?


----------



## tchit

Oversemper said:


> *Jesaul*
> *tchit*
> 
> 
> Guys, are you using registry power mods or 120% enough for reaching those numbers?
> 
> 
> The final built i did for rad vii (cpu is [email protected]). Will be trying to get close to 2Ghz without power mods.




Registry mods at 200% power and I have a EK-KIT P360 that cools my OC’d i9 9900k and the Radeon VII together.


----------



## Oversemper

tchit said:


> Registry mods at 200% power and I have a EK-KIT P360 that cools my OC’d i9 9900k and the Radeon VII together.


 Thanks! Reassuring. I'm contemplating to upgrade to 9900k also. Considering that I'm gaming at [email protected], I do not need an OCed 9900k for games, I think I can downclock/downvolt it to 4.5GHz (thereby keeping it approx. as cool as my old 3770k is) which should be enough for not to bottleneck Rad 7 below 60 fps.


*UPDATE:
*So that's what ([email protected],090) I've eventually got in firestrike torture (99.5% stable https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/40238622) when trying to have stable >2000MHz for games (six stacked screenshots).
A dip to 1906MHz can be seen when junction touched 92 C, so its all about cooling. At [email protected],081 this test crashes 100% of time, at [email protected],090 which substantially the same in terms of the frequency curve this test is 5/5 successful runs with 99.(2-7)% stability. D5 pump at 100% pwm coz it cannot be heard over six noctua nf-f12 fans (push-pull over the radiator) running at 1000 rpm. Overall, it is less noisy then 55%-stock radeon 7 fan, for real games, I think, I can adjust D5 to 50% pwm and fans to about 800 rpm. PL is expanded to +50% via Igor's lab MorePowerTool.


----------



## Oversemper

19.10.1 WHQL is out


----------



## Offler

Uhm. When i power off the PC, fans on Radeon VII start to spin. Any idea whats wrong?


----------



## 113802

Radeon VII on Clear Linux: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/40311752?

1950/1200 @ 1000mV


----------



## Offler

WannaBeOCer said:


> Radeon VII on Clear Linux: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/40311752?
> 
> 1950/1200 @ 1000mV


What API? Wine?


----------



## 113802

Offler said:


> What API? Wine?


DX11 of course using Wine, shows in the screen shots in the top left.


----------



## Offler

Just been playing with Pixel Formats, i switched RGB 4:4:4 to YCrCb 4:4:4 and ... man ... CryEngine games and Witcher series went really and i mean really more smooth and responsive.

(Does driver for Linux allow to play with this settings?)

Apparently different engines do use or support different pixel formats as native and "not supporting" means that GPU has to perform pixel format conversion. Higher the resolution (its very noticeable boost at 1440p onwards, slightly at 1080p) it helps more to use the native one.

Edit: I switched Pixel Format back to RGB 4:4:4 and the smoothness of Witcher 3 and KCD remained intact... So... what actually is going on?


----------



## 113802

Anyone who is still having issues overclocking with the Radeon VII, uninstall MSI afterburner. Using wattman works fine when overclocking when afterburner is no longer installed.


----------



## Oversemper

WannaBeOCer said:


> Anyone who is still having issues overclocking with the Radeon VII, uninstall MSI afterburner. Using wattman works fine when overclocking when afterburner is no longer installed.



Which driver? I'm still on 19.5.2 coz people say its the last one without issues for overclocking. I only use wattman.


----------



## 113802

Oversemper said:


> [Which driver? I'm still on 19.5.2 coz people say its the last one without issues for overclocking. I only use wattman.


19.10.1


----------



## Offler

Does anyone have experience with mod for Corsair H100i cooler? Or any Asetek AIO watercooler?


----------



## Jesaul

Offler said:


> Does anyone have experience with mod for Corsair H100i cooler? Or any Asetek AIO watercooler?


No, mine is NexXxos Eiswolf


----------



## Offler

Hmm.






Plus, apparently more brackets (not just G12) can be modified in similar way for ... literally any Asetek AIO. Also I heard a rumor that new bracket by NZXT will support Radeon VII.


----------



## Tonza

I made my own "AIO" from EK Phoenix 240 + Bykski Fullcover waterblock, its so silent and cool now.


----------



## MSIMAX

nice mod


----------



## Offler

In case there is someone who wants to give a try to the original stock cooler...

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/bqud4s/psa_to_radeon_vii_owners_2080ti_carbonaut_pads/

2080ti Thermal Grizzly Carbonaut has size 31x25mm. I found one on a local store, its on the way and I will probably test it during the weekend.

Threadstarter claims it lowered junction temps by 10°C to 105 while using stock cooler @2000Mhz and 1,150v.

Previously i lapped my stock cooler, and used Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste. Originally it seemed to have some positive effect, but AFTER the paste cured the numbers went worse than with original graphite.

I am still inclined to keep and use the stock cooler instead of modding it to water. The goal is however quite ambitious, to not have thermal throttling due Junction temperatures, while my particular Radeon VII seems to have some thermal issues since the start.


----------



## newls1

Weird issue going on since the last 2-3 driver releases.... No matter what OC settings I apply in the driver control panel for my RVII, they dont actually do those speeds in ANY SINGLE GAME.. The card just uses default speeds. WTH is going on here?


----------



## Jesaul

newls1 said:


> Weird issue going on since the last 2-3 driver releases.... No matter what OC settings I apply in the driver control panel for my RVII, they dont actually do those speeds in ANY SINGLE GAME.. The card just uses default speeds. WTH is going on here?


The issue is on the last 15 pages. Revert to 19.7.5


----------



## newls1

Jesaul said:


> The issue is on the last 15 pages. Revert to 19.7.5


okay, thank you sir


----------



## thomasck

Decided to try 19.10.2, and again no OC working. Going back to 19.5.2 but before I'll try 19.7.5.

EDIT

In fact OC works on 19.7.5, but this "anti lag" feature is a complete dislike. I never know whether is on or off, and if is ON I don't know if there is any performance loss. Going back again to 19.5.2.


----------



## tchit

What a joke, seriously.


----------



## Oversemper

thomasck said:


> Decided to try 19.10.2, and again no OC working. Going back to 19.5.2 but before I'll try 19.7.5.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> In fact OC works on 19.7.5, but this "anti lag" feature is a complete dislike. I never know whether is on or off, and if is ON I don't know if there is any performance loss. Going back again to 19.5.2.



Do you have MSI afterburner installed? WannaBeOCer said (previous page) that deleting MSI afterburner fixed overclocking for him on 19.10.1.


----------



## Bart

WannaBeOCer said:


> Anyone who is still having issues overclocking with the Radeon VII, uninstall MSI afterburner. Using wattman works fine when overclocking when afterburner is no longer installed.


Did you just uninstall it from Windows, or did you use any driver removal software? I ask because I removed Afterburner and my OC is still broke.


----------



## thomasck

Oversemper said:


> Do you have MSI afterburner installed? WannaBeOCer said (previous page) that deleting MSI afterburner fixed overclocking for him on 19.10.1.


No I don't have it installed. I've tried 19.10.2, not 19.10.1. Also 19.10.2 was locking gpu clock to around 1700mhz with oc or not. 

I might give a try in the 19.10.2 in the next days, but as I said before, this anti lag feature bothers me. I can't even know if is running or not, or, why they just don't add an option to disable it? Is that hard?


----------



## MSIMAX

anyone playing modern warfare with a 133 fps cap and vsync off and framerate on unlimited?


----------



## GeneralHARM

*Modern Warfare*

I am dealing with the Overclock bug on my VII, and I rolled back to 19.7.2 and my overclock is working now when i test with Unengine and 3dmark, but now i can't play CoD:Modern Warfare because of the driver check. Is their a way to bypass the driver version check or actually get Overclocking working properly on the latest drivers?


----------



## 113802

GeneralHARM said:


> I am dealing with the Overclock bug on my VII, and I rolled back to 19.7.2 and my overclock is working now when i test with Unengine and 3dmark, but now i can't play CoD:Modern Warfare because of the driver check. Is their a way to bypass the driver version check or actually get Overclocking working properly on the latest drivers?


I caved and formatted my PC and installed 1909 followed by 19.10.2. Overclocking started working correctly after. I don't use Windows often anymore so I didn't mind.


----------



## GeneralHARM

f*****g hell..... you say 1909, that an insider build?

Updating to 1909, see if that does anything.


----------



## 113802

GeneralHARM said:


> f*****g hell..... you say 1909, that an insider build?


I did an upgrade to 1909 first and that didn't work I had to perform a fresh install. I downloaded 1909 from Visual Studio with my subscription.


----------



## GeneralHARM

*GeneralHARM*



WannaBeOCer said:


> I did an upgrade to 1909 first and that didn't work I had to perform a fresh install. I downloaded 1909 from Visual Studio with my subscription.


Alright, so Clean 1909 install, 19.10.2, and Chipset drivers, installed steam, Chrome, Battle.net. 
On first run on Timespy it appeared that my Overclocks were working now. excitedly started Modern Warfare, and clocks lag down to ~1650..... ***. Shut that down Re-launch Timespy same clock ~1650, i reset setting in global Wattman and my clock jump to ~1760, just short of stock clocks, change OC to 1950, seems to take clock actually changes to ~1915, save the setting go back into Modern Warfare, and what i've seen is that while in Border-less full-screen after i launch Modern Warfare i can reset the wattman settings and the clocks will reset close to stock then i can set my desired OC and it will take and the clocks will stay at my OC. BUT AS SOON AS I CLICK BACK INTO THE GAME the clocks reset back down to !1650 and i have to reset wattman to get back to stock. I really don't know if its a AMD or Modern Warfare issue.
In Time Spy i get similar behavior but my OC dosen't break until the benchmark finishes and loads to the next test, back to ~1650 > Reset > OC and my OC will maintain till the end of the test. 
i dont know **** about how video cards work but i work in building automation, and their is defiantly a hook or ramp command that is getting stuck or not telling the video card when it needs to WORK properly.

late night angry rant over, maybe this will help someone fix this ****.....


----------



## Offler

So i tested Thermal Grizzly Carbonaut.
https://www.thermal-grizzly.com/en/products/299-carbonaut-en

a) Size 31x25 fits perfectly on Radeon VII die + all HBMs.
b) Using stock cooler, lapped + with washer mod barely get any good results at -20%, undervolted and on stock frequency of 1400MHz.
At these settings the card does not overheat when under stress test from MSI Kombustor at cost ... a lot of performance.

Any experience with this particular cooler?
https://www.alphacool.com/shop/new-...-eiswolf-240-gpx-pro-amd-radeon-vii-m02-black

There was a report from german forum that the cooler damaged/destroyed the card and it was spread around reddit. I checked the original german post to found out that person who mounted it did not used thermal pads on VRMs. He kept them on stock cooler and did not replaced them.


----------



## tchit

GeneralHARM said:


> Alright, so Clean 1909 install, 19.10.2, and Chipset drivers, installed steam, Chrome, Battle.net.
> 
> On first run on Timespy it appeared that my Overclocks were working now. excitedly started Modern Warfare, and clocks lag down to ~1650..... ***. Shut that down Re-launch Timespy same clock ~1650, i reset setting in global Wattman and my clock jump to ~1760, just short of stock clocks, change OC to 1950, seems to take clock actually changes to ~1915, save the setting go back into Modern Warfare, and what i've seen is that while in Border-less full-screen after i launch Modern Warfare i can reset the wattman settings and the clocks will reset close to stock then i can set my desired OC and it will take and the clocks will stay at my OC. BUT AS SOON AS I CLICK BACK INTO THE GAME the clocks reset back down to !1650 and i have to reset wattman to get back to stock. I really don't know if its a AMD or Modern Warfare issue.
> 
> In Time Spy i get similar behavior but my OC dosen't break until the benchmark finishes and loads to the next test, back to ~1650 > Reset > OC and my OC will maintain till the end of the test.
> 
> i dont know **** about how video cards work but i work in building automation, and their is defiantly a hook or ramp command that is getting stuck or not telling the video card when it needs to WORK properly.
> 
> 
> 
> late night angry rant over, maybe this will help someone fix this ****.....




To be sure that this is an issue with the drivers: have you checked your voltages? I know that I used to go back to stock frequency because I had a too high voltage. What are your settings and what is the highest voltage you hit?


----------



## Jesaul

Offler said:


> Any experience with this particular cooler?
> https://www.alphacool.com/shop/new-...-eiswolf-240-gpx-pro-amd-radeon-vii-m02-black
> 
> There was a report from german forum that the cooler damaged/destroyed the card and it was spread around reddit. I checked the original german post to found out that person who mounted it did not used thermal pads on VRMs. He kept them on stock cooler and did not replaced them.


I have it. The results with this cooling system is 2080MHz core, 1140 HBM, +200%.
So about it. There are two models - m01 and m02. M02 model has been fixed from the possible board damage.
I had both models installed on my card. The manufacturer has exchanged the defective one to second version.
Now it is good that it is a full AIO. Downside - the more you overclock the card, the more it will sing  But the card itself, not the plate.
I like it very much, because it was my first ever watercooling.


----------



## Offler

Jesaul said:


> I have it. The results with this cooling system is 2080MHz core, 1140 HBM, +200%.
> So about it. There are two models - m01 and m02. M02 model has been fixed from the possible board damage.
> I had both models installed on my card. The manufacturer has exchanged the defective one to second version.
> Now it is good that it is a full AIO. Downside - the more you overclock the card, the more it will sing  But the card itself, not the plate.
> I like it very much, because it was my first ever watercooling.



So thats the difference between models. I was guessing trouble with surface, or alluminium version vs copper version.

Coil Whine i guess, but i dont plan to do the Register Mod, i will probably stay at +20%, and probably up to 2000MHz. 

Mostly i am interested in Tjunction temperatures under load, while i take MSI Kombustor as practically impossible to reach - so when it pass stress test for 10-20 minutes its fine for anything.


----------



## Jesaul

Offler said:


> So thats the difference between models. I was guessing trouble with surface, or alluminium version vs copper version.
> 
> Coil Whine i guess, but i dont plan to do the Register Mod, i will probably stay at +20%, and probably up to 2000MHz.
> 
> Mostly i am interested in Tjunction temperatures under load, while i take MSI Kombustor as practically impossible to reach - so when it pass stress test for 10-20 minutes its fine for anything.


Under +200% in heavy test, I get this:


----------



## Offler

Jesaul said:


> Under +200% in heavy test, I get this:


Numbers are great, but i am bit concerned about delta between hotspot and average GPU temp. Thermal tension has to be enormous.

What thermal paste you used? I would not go for any liquid metals as those are oxidizing over time, so I will probably use Kryonaut. I am thinking to test the carbon pad, but it seems to be more suitable for air cooling solutions.

Btw i did not found what kind of liquid they use. My old FuryX used Ethyleneglycol and i would prefer it (non corrosive, does not damage components, algae nor bacteria survive in it).


----------



## Jesaul

Offler said:


> Numbers are great, but i am bit concerned about delta between hotspot and average GPU temp. Thermal tension has to be enormous.
> 
> What thermal paste you used?


Temps are not that bad. In real life applications they are much lower.
I used "Innovation Cooling IC Diamond 7 Carat" Great for applications where it should not degrade over time.


----------



## GeneralHARM

*GeneralHARM*



tchit said:


> To be sure that this is an issue with the drivers: have you checked your voltages? I know that I used to go back to stock frequency because I had a too high voltage. What are your settings and what is the highest voltage you hit?


My Typical OC i liked to run before these issues was in the 1950MHZ range with the voltage in between 1150 and max of 1218, power limit maxed out 20% without powerplay tables, HBM 1135MHZ.


----------



## GeneralHARM

*OverdriveNTool*

Some gents over at Guru3d say that you can work around the RVII overclock bug using the OverdriveNTool. Anyone have experience with this, im going to look into it this evening after work.

https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/r...-thread-tests-mods-bios-tweaks.424945/page-22


----------



## tchit

GeneralHARM said:


> Some gents over at Guru3d say that you can work around the RVII overclock bug using the OverdriveNTool. Anyone have experience with this, im going to look into it this evening after work.
> 
> 
> 
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/r...-thread-tests-mods-bios-tweaks.424945/page-22




Interesting! Keep us posted


----------



## 113802

tchit said:


> GeneralHARM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some gents over at Guru3d say that you can work around the RVII overclock bug using the OverdriveNTool. Anyone have experience with this, im going to look into it this evening after work.
> 
> 
> 
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/r...-thread-tests-mods-bios-tweaks.424945/page-22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting! Keep us posted /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...

I tried it, I didn't have success. I haven't had any issues after reformatting my Windows drive. I haven't played Call of Duty though but Destiny 2, Overwatch and Borderlands 3 keeps the clocks I set.

Edit: I also want to add I'm using Wattman. Afterburner isn't working.


----------



## GeneralHARM

So OverdriveNTool is working for me, like WannaBeOCer i reformatted fresh Win10 1909, Latest 19.10.2 drivers, except my overclocking was still broken. I've downloaded and just doing a quick test i'm able to set my RVII to P2-2000MHZ/1190mV, P1 - 1404MHZ/839mV, P0 - 808MHZ/725mV, launched Modern Warfare started a bot match and my clock went to and STAYED at ~1953MHZ. Of note also i suppose, is I applied the MorePower50%Registry mod. I am running my Power limit at +30%. I'll be doing more testing and tweaking later but at this very moment this looks like a winning solution to get past AMD ****ty Wattman support.


----------



## newls1

Another VERY strange issue im having with this GPU.... Why is it EACH AND EVERYTIME I ENTER MY MOTHERBOARDS BIOS, MY GPU OC GOES BACK TO STOCK??? This is truly the weirdest issue ive seen in a while. This issue can be replicated each and every time. motherboard is a Asus Z390 E Strix.. And just to confirm, my CPU OC is completely untouched, just my GPU always goes back to stock settings... Anyone?


----------



## Neoony

newls1 said:


> Another VERY strange issue im having with this GPU.... Why is it EACH AND EVERYTIME I ENTER MY MOTHERBOARDS BIOS, MY GPU OC GOES BACK TO STOCK??? This is truly the weirdest issue ive seen in a while. This issue can be replicated each and every time. motherboard is a Asus Z390 E Strix.. And just to confirm, my CPU OC is completely untouched, just my GPU always goes back to stock settings... Anyone?



For me thats the case with changing anything in wattman. If I reboot, all the wattman settings are back to stock. I dont need to enter the BIOS, just reboot.
It was like that since day 1. So I am using afterburner. 

But I am mainly just undervolting.


(Asus crosshair VI hero)


----------



## tchit

Neoony said:


> For me thats the case with changing anything in wattman. If I reboot, all the wattman settings are back to stock. I dont need to enter the BIOS, just reboot.
> It was like that since day 1. So I am using afterburner.
> 
> But I am mainly just undervolting.
> 
> 
> (Asus crosshair VI hero)




For me a reboot can sometimes (rarely fortunately) set up my voltage to hardcore values, more than 1300mv. I don’t know the exact trigger but I go check my wattman after each reboot...


----------



## 113802

GeneralHARM said:


> So OverdriveNTool is working for me, like WannaBeOCer i reformatted fresh Win10 1909, Latest 19.10.2 drivers, except my overclocking was still broken. I've downloaded and just doing a quick test i'm able to set my RVII to P2-2000MHZ/1190mV, P1 - 1404MHZ/839mV, P0 - 808MHZ/725mV, launched Modern Warfare started a bot match and my clock went to and STAYED at ~1953MHZ. Of note also i suppose, is I applied the MorePower50%Registry mod. I am running my Power limit at +30%. I'll be doing more testing and tweaking later but at this very moment this looks like a winning solution to get past AMD ****ty Wattman support.


I did some more testing also and I noticed the clocks drop to 1600Mhz when I use AMD's Performance Metrics Overlay when using both MSI afterburner and Asus GPU Tweak II. If I don't launch AMD's Performance Metrics Overlay the core clock keeps the overclock. If I use Wattman though I have no problems aside from it randomly resetting to default settings at startup when switching operating systems.

My resolution: Not to touch AMD's Performance Metrics Overlay

Edit: Happens with a lot of setting when using AMD's Overlay not just the performance metrics.


----------



## Oversemper

All these overlays (amd metrics, steam fps counter, windows game bar) are only making things unstable in all ways possible.


----------



## Offler

As I promised some test of the Thermal Grizzly Carbonaut

This is Thermal Grizzly Carbonaut 31x25, originally sold for 2080ti placed over Radeon VII die, covering all shiny parts of core and all 4 HBMs. Then its covered by stock and lapped cooler, while i applied highest pressure possible.

Second screenshot shows idle GPU-Z, third shows load from Witcher 3, 4k resolution, 60 FPS cap, Vsynced, FreeSynced, while all cards regarding GPU frequency, and voltage are stock. Ambient temperature in the room is about 20°C.

So, it definitely works as described, and the load temperature of whole GPU isnt really high at all, memory temperature is quite good as well. However Tjunction is still way too high and triggerring thermal throttling.


----------



## newls1

RVII need waterblocks and nothing else


----------



## Bart

newls1 said:


> RVII need waterblocks and nothing else


Maybe a driver that doesn't break overclocking?


----------



## newls1

Bart said:


> Maybe a driver that doesn't break overclocking?


That is most certainly the ******* truth!!


----------



## tchit

Offler said:


> As I promised some test of the Thermal Grizzly Carbonaut
> 
> 
> 
> This is Thermal Grizzly Carbonaut 31x25, originally sold for 2080ti placed over Radeon VII die, covering all shiny parts of core and all 4 HBMs. Then its covered by stock and lapped cooler, while i applied highest pressure possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Second screenshot shows idle GPU-Z, third shows load from Witcher 3, 4k resolution, 60 FPS cap, Vsynced, FreeSynced, while all cards regarding GPU frequency, and voltage are stock. Ambient temperature in the room is about 20°C.
> 
> 
> 
> So, it definitely works as described, and the load temperature of whole GPU isnt really high at all, memory temperature is quite good as well. However Tjunction is still way too high and triggerring thermal throttling.




So it’s basically useless :/


----------



## tchit

WannaBeOCer said:


> I did some more testing also and I noticed the clocks drop to 1600Mhz when I use AMD's Performance Metrics Overlay when using both MSI afterburner and Asus GPU Tweak II. If I don't launch AMD's Performance Metrics Overlay the core clock keeps the overclock. If I use Wattman though I have no problems aside from it randomly resetting to default settings at startup when switching operating systems.
> 
> 
> 
> My resolution: Not to touch AMD's Performance Metrics Overlay
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Happens with a lot of setting when using AMD's Overlay not just the performance metrics.




So, are we saying that the issue is solved with the use of OverdriveNTool? Is it finally possible to OC on the latest driver as long as we don’t use Wattman and don’t show Amd Metrics Overlay?


----------



## 113802

tchit said:


> So, are we saying that the issue is solved with the use of OverdriveNTool? Is it finally possible to OC on the latest driver as long as we don’t use Wattman and don’t show Amd Metrics Overlay?


Correct, it's not just the Metrics Overlay but many other features of the Overlay.


----------



## Offler

tchit said:


> So it’s basically useless :/


Depends... its clearly reusable, it clearly does provide contact between cooler and chip.

Is it better than Arctic Silver 5 which requires curing time? Yes.
Is it better than thermal compound by Noctua? Slightly...

But my personal experience with stock coolers which have vapor chambers (Radeon VII and R9-290x) is now really really negative. I suspect that the cooler surface bends and loses contact.

Passive coolers with standard plate and heatpipes clearly works better, same is true for waterblocks.


----------



## tchit

WannaBeOCer said:


> Correct, it's not just the Metrics Overlay but many other features of the Overlay.




I use RTSS for metrics and I find the AMD overlay unpractical so I wasn’t using it anyway. Can’t wait to try!


----------



## Jesaul

Oh, Amazon has reduced the price for Radeon VII


----------



## Jesaul

I've started having bad problems with 19.7.3 driver. Like wattman did not load the profile, or did not apply it. And some more.
So I had to switch to 19.5.2. No it's rock solid.


----------



## Offler

Jesaul said:


> I've started having bad problems with 19.7.3 driver. Like wattman did not load the profile, or did not apply it. And some more.
> So I had to switch to 19.5.2. No it's rock solid.


I noticed that Windows 10 installed newer "stock" driver from updates last week. It was newer by date (WHQL) but older by versioning. While it was installed I had more issues, try reinstall 19.7.3 again and check if there is correct version present in Device Manager.


----------



## Jesaul

Offler said:


> I noticed that Windows 10 installed newer "stock" driver from updates last week. It was newer by date (WHQL) but older by versioning. While it was installed I had more issues, try reinstall 19.7.3 again and check if there is correct version present in Device Manager.


I've already made clean reinstall of 19.7.3. It did not help.
I will check update history, thanks.


----------



## Offler

Jesaul said:


> I've already made clean reinstall of 19.7.3. It did not help.
> I will check update history, thanks.


I manually reinstalled the driver in Device manager and it fixed the issues. Maybe Radeon Installer kept "newer" driver, but its never a good thing to have driver and Radeon Settings from two different sources.


----------



## Jesaul

Thank you. Hm. Maybe I need to start using OverdriveNTool.


----------



## Offler

Jesaul said:


> Thank you. Hm. Maybe I need to start using OverdriveNTool.


A bit of update. I use 19.7.5. Driver version reflecting this package is 26.20.13001.25001.

Wattman and profiles seem to work fine for me, but i have to fix the overheating first...


----------



## newls1

new 19.11.1 driver out, anyone know if it fixes the OCing issue with our cards yet?


----------



## newls1

newls1 said:


> new 19.11.1 driver out, anyone know if it fixes the OCing issue with our cards yet?


anyone?


----------



## Jesaul

Everyone is playing RDR 2. 2.5k monitor with qood quality (2 steps less than max) gives average 60 fps in benchmark with overclocked card. On 19.5.2


----------



## BeeDeeEff

I've seeing reviewers showing that Red Dead Redemption 2 is pretty well vulkan optimized, and one or two users showing Radeon VII doing well on it as a result (similar to Doom). Can anyone corroborate?


----------



## thomasck

newls1 said:


> new 19.11.1 driver out, anyone know if it fixes the OCing issue with our cards yet?


DDUed 19.5.2 and installed 19.11.1, no OC. I've ran some benchs without touching wattman and it does not even boost over 1800mhz, stays around 1700-1769mhz, same when I set any OC, looks like wattman ignores any OC input. Rolling back (again) to 19.5.2.


----------



## Jesaul

BeeDeeEff said:


> I've seeing reviewers showing that Red Dead Redemption 2 is pretty well vulkan optimized, and one or two users showing Radeon VII doing well on it as a result (similar to Doom). Can anyone corroborate?


Works perfectly on 19.5.2


----------



## thomasck

Oh lord.. DDUed 19.11.1 and now when trying to install 19.5.2 I'm getting this all the time,










The driver install, but wattman does not.


----------



## newls1

thomasck said:


> DDUed 19.5.2 and installed 19.11.1, no OC. I've ran some benchs without touching wattman and it does not even boost over 1800mhz, stays around 1700-1769mhz, same when I set any OC, looks like wattman ignores any OC input. Rolling back (again) to 19.5.2.


isnt that just fuXking wonderful. thanks for the reply man, much appreciated


----------



## newls1

So what are we RVII owners supposed to do if we need to use a current driver and still OC our cards? How do I OC my card and have it ACTUALLY work, and use a current driver.... whats the trick?


----------



## Jesaul

Wake up. The card should not exist at this price. And it has been already killed on purpose.


----------



## Rabit

I locally noticed for sell, lot of few Radeon VII with this issue

Graphics cards turn but do not display anything on the screen. ( black screen ). Fans rotate normally. The LEDs light up.

And I wonder what can brake in this GPUs ?
Or maybe this BIOS issue ?


----------



## Oversemper

Rabit said:


> I locally noticed for sell, lot of few Radeon VII with this issue
> Graphics cards turn but do not display anything on the screen. ( black screen ). Fans rotate normally. The LEDs light up.


Raped by 24/7 mining.


----------



## newls1

this is my 3rd attempt at asking this question.... Can someone please chime in with an answer. What am i/we owners of this card supposed to do when we need a current driver for game support "AND" overclock?? as we all know, none of these drivers past 19.7.5 will OC using wattman and actually have the OC apply in game.. *** am i to do here? Has someone found a work around yet? Thank you


----------



## BeeDeeEff

newls1 said:


> this is my 3rd attempt at asking this question.... Can someone please chime in with an answer. What am i/we owners of this card supposed to do when we need a current driver for game support "AND" overclock?? as we all know, none of these drivers past 19.7.5 will OC using wattman and actually have the OC apply in game.. *** am i to do here? Has someone found a work around yet? Thank you


You choose between having a functional card or running the latest drivers. Then wait. Obviously the latest drivers aren't made for the Radeon VII.

Always treat graphics drivers like you would a Windows 10 update. It more often than not does more harm than good, breaks what is useful to you, and adds features you don't want. Be suspicious and let other people test, then only update when you have a compelling reason to.


----------



## newls1

BeeDeeEff said:


> You choose between having a functional card or running the latest drivers. Then wait. Obviously the latest drivers aren't made for the Radeon VII.
> 
> Always treat graphics drivers like you would a Windows 10 update. It more often than not does more harm than good, breaks what is useful to you, and adds features you don't want. Be suspicious and let other people test, then only update when you have a compelling reason to.


sad but so true, thanks


----------



## Bart

Yup, it's a dead GPU. Sad, since it's actually a damn good GPU (drivers aside). AMD would seemingly prefer us all to go out and buy 5700XTs, which none of us want to do.


----------



## hellm

newls1 said:


> this is my 3rd attempt at asking this question.... Can someone please chime in with an answer. What am i/we owners of this card supposed to do when we need a current driver for game support "AND" overclock?? as we all know, none of these drivers past 19.7.5 will OC using wattman and actually have the OC apply in game.. *** am i to do here? Has someone found a work around yet? Thank you


THX to CMMChris from IgorsLab community and the information he gave me, i was able to fix VII overclocking with MPT. I didn't realize that there was another active cap on the max frequency, i fixed that. I also added DPM6 and DPM7 for GFX, so the last three states are editable now. Should do the trick.
MPT v1.1.1 should be online sometime tomorrow.


----------



## newls1

hellm said:


> THX to CMMChris from IgorsLab community and the information he gave me, i was able to fix VII overclocking with MPT. I didn't realize that there was another active cap on the max frequency, i fixed that. I also added DPM6 and DPM7 for GFX, so the last three states are editable now. Should do the trick.
> MPT v1.1.1 should be online sometime tomorrow.


i have never used this program before so new learning curve for me... DO I still install my PPT mod alongside this app?


----------



## thomasck

hellm said:


> THX to CMMChris from IgorsLab community and the information he gave me, i was able to fix VII overclocking with MPT. I didn't realize that there was another active cap on the max frequency, i fixed that. I also added DPM6 and DPM7 for GFX, so the last three states are editable now. Should do the trick.
> 
> MPT v1.1.1 should be online sometime tomorrow.


So mpt + any new driver would make oc work?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## hellm

newls1 said:


> i have never used this program before so new learning curve for me... DO I still install my PPT mod alongside this app?


Same thing. You can apply the registry files and edit the table later with MPT, or read a BIOS .rom / .mpt file and write the PPT mod to the registry with MPT. Just provides a GUI and saves(.mpt) and reads(.rom/.mpt) binary data, not registry files.



thomasck said:


> So mpt + any new driver would make oc work?


Since MPT uses SPPT, and this works like a BIOS mod, yes. But only with the SPPT mod, it does not fix the driver oc mess. SPPT oc worked fine for the R9 390, when this card lost its oc abilities in the driver.. seems a possible outcome for Radeon EOL cards.. anyway, i have no way to test it. But i am 99% sure, i have the information from a Radeon VII owner..


----------



## 113802

hellm said:


> THX to CMMChris from IgorsLab community and the information he gave me, i was able to fix VII overclocking with MPT. I didn't realize that there was another active cap on the max frequency, i fixed that. I also added DPM6 and DPM7 for GFX, so the last three states are editable now. Should do the trick.
> MPT v1.1.1 should be online sometime tomorrow.


Thanks for the update, are you saying we'll be able to modify DPM6 and DPM7 on the Radeon VII? The Radeon VII goes up to DPM8

Core:

0: 701Mhz
1: 809Mhz
2: 1135Mhz
3: 1373Mhz
4: 1547Mhz
5: 1684Mhz
6: 1750Mhz
7: 1774Mhz
8: 1802Mhz

Memory:

0: 351Mhz
1: 801Mhz
2: 1001Mhz


----------



## tchit

hellm said:


> THX to CMMChris from IgorsLab community and the information he gave me, i was able to fix VII overclocking with MPT. I didn't realize that there was another active cap on the max frequency, i fixed that. I also added DPM6 and DPM7 for GFX, so the last three states are editable now. Should do the trick.
> 
> MPT v1.1.1 should be online sometime tomorrow.




Huge!!!


----------



## Alastair

Bart said:


> Maybe a driver that doesn't break overclocking?


 I just wanted to chime in as a V64 owner. That AMD have also basically blocked 56/64 owners from using the 64 liquid bios by causing extreme throttling on drivers newer than 19.1.2. And remember 17.1.1 breaking HBM OC on Fiji? 



Anyone smell a rat yet? I think its time we got the tech media in on this and started putting some pressure on AMD.


----------



## Oversemper

hellm said:


> THX to CMMChris from IgorsLab community and the information he gave me, i was able to fix VII overclocking with MPT. I didn't realize that there was another active cap on the max frequency, i fixed that. I also added DPM6 and DPM7 for GFX, so the last three states are editable now. Should do the trick.
> MPT v1.1.1 should be online sometime tomorrow.



This is ingenious! We were using MorePowerTools for increasing PowerLimit cap. Now we are stuck at the default max frequency with newer drivers. Now let's increase the default value for the frequency using the MPT!


----------



## thomasck

Yeah, MPT works along 19.1.1. DDUed 19.5.2, installed 19.1.1, saved the bios with GPUz, loaded the bios into MPT, and set only GFX Maximum to 1900, saved the file, write sppt, then rebooted. I also set 1900 in wattman and well, is working. I'm getting clocks in the 180XXMHz now and before was was locked to 17XXMHz. If I set 1901 it does not and goes back to the 17XXMHz range. 

Gonna keep testing with higher clocks.


----------



## Bart

thomasck said:


> Yeah, MPT works along 19.1.1. DDUed 19.5.2, installed 19.1.1, saved the bios with GPUz, loaded the bios into MPT, and set only GFX Maximum to 1900, saved the file, write sppt, then rebooted. I also set 1900 in wattman and well, is working. I'm getting clocks in the 180XXMHz now and before was was locked to 17XXMHz. If I set 1901 it does not and goes back to the 17XXMHz range.
> 
> Gonna keep testing with higher clocks.


Me too! I took my first crack at the tool, and I'm boosting to 1954 on the latest drivers. Still nowhere near the 2100 I was boosting before, but baby steps. I'm totally unfamiliar with this MPT stuff, but it works well so far.


----------



## hellm

Great. 

Remember, this is similar to a BIOS mod. No Wattman required.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

It's a registry edit isn't it? The power play table stuff. So if you wipe your drivers you wipe the mod.


----------



## thomasck

@hellm so let me ask something.. if wattman is not needed needed, then I should uninstall and then install it to leave the tab global wattman untouched or any configuration made in there will be overwritten by MPT? And, as I undervolt my card, how can I know how much less SoC will I need? Just testing, or, there's somewhere where I can start reading something about? 

Many thanks for your time, and tool!


----------



## hellm

Yes, the registry edit, that works like a BIOS-mod, 'cause we are overwriting the complete PowerPlay table. Will be gone by deleting the SPPT or installing a new driver.

No, wattman configuration will stay. Maybe it won't make any sense anymore for the driver, because the card has suddenly different stock clock rates and limits and whatever you edit with MPT. So, i would recommend to delete all software oc settings before changing anything.

I don't know how to read SoC voltage, i would try hwinfo. I can't give any advice about oc or uv or whatever settings, i don't own a Radeon VII. That's up to you and the community.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Bart said:


> Yup, it's a dead GPU. Sad, since it's actually a damn good GPU (drivers aside). AMD would seemingly prefer us all to go out and buy 5700XTs, which none of us want to do.


I mean, technically I did go out and buy a 5700XT. Just not to replace my VII 

I'm concerned about the future of the card though. We're effectively stuck on a single driver (if we want all the features that we paid for like overclocking), and the 5700XT is breathing down our necks at two-thirds the cost. Curious to see how AMD handles the 5800XT (or whatever it's called) when they trot that out. I'm for sure not going to be jumping on one unless my VII takes a dump.


----------



## Bart

PriestOfSin said:


> I mean, technically I did go out and buy a 5700XT. Just not to replace my VII
> 
> I'm concerned about the future of the card though. We're effectively stuck on a single driver (if we want all the features that we paid for like overclocking), and the 5700XT is breathing down our necks at two-thirds the cost. Curious to see how AMD handles the 5800XT (or whatever it's called) when they trot that out. I'm for sure not going to be jumping on one unless my VII takes a dump.


You *can* get overclocking back using that MPT tool, and the latest driver. But it's not nearly as good as it was before AMD nerfed OCing. I can see my VII boosting to a limit of about 1970mhz tops, HBM stays maxed out at 1200mhz during benchmarking. But it won't break 2000mhz no matter what I do, and it WAS running at 2100core at one point. Losing that really sucks.


----------



## Neoony

BeeDeeEff said:


> I've seeing reviewers showing that Red Dead Redemption 2 is pretty well vulkan optimized, and one or two users showing Radeon VII doing well on it as a result (similar to Doom). Can anyone corroborate?



RDR2 @ 1080p
The absolute most Ultra settings that I could choose (Including the Advanced settings)
Vulkan
Vsync off
1x Scaling (off)


Latest RDR2 ready drivers
Stock clocks, UV 1026mV



Benchmark from Graphic settings:
Min 22.4087 FPS
Max 109.578 FPS
Avg 30.9555 FPS


Screenshots:
RDR2 Settings: 
https://i.imgur.com/LikJ8yp.png
https://i.imgur.com/SP3UO3s.png
https://i.imgur.com/Hcz5rnC.png
https://i.imgur.com/jKikZsd.png


Radeon Settings:
https://i.imgur.com/37vEiw1.png


Benchmark results:
https://i.imgur.com/f1Q7yKt.png


Ryzen 7 1800x stock
2x 8GB F4-3200C14D-16GFX @ 3466MHz


----------



## Bart

I've only run the RDR2 benchmark (and that unstable thing is NOT to be trusted, since it's different every damn time). But it benches almost exactly at 60fps for me at 2560x1440 (always 59.09846, etc), with my VII boost topping out at 1967mhz or so, HBM is OCed to 1200mhz. Looks super smooth too. My 1080TI's at 3440x1440 run the same benchmark noticeably worse, needing a +200 core +600 mem OC just to average 45fps (SLI doesn't work on RDR2). Both on Vulkan, VII runs way better (note that I'm comparing two different systems / resolutions though, 3440 vs 2560, 12 core vs 8 core, etc).


----------



## Alastair

Bart said:


> You *can* get overclocking back using that MPT tool, and the latest driver. But it's not nearly as good as it was before AMD nerfed OCing. I can see my VII boosting to a limit of about 1970mhz tops, HBM stays maxed out at 1200mhz during benchmarking. But it won't break 2000mhz no matter what I do, and it WAS running at 2100core at one point. Losing that really sucks.


I feel like we need to get the tech press on this cause having OC'ing nerfed is no joke.


----------



## 113802

Alastair said:


> Bart said:
> 
> 
> 
> You *can* get overclocking back using that MPT tool, and the latest driver. But it's not nearly as good as it was before AMD nerfed OCing. I can see my VII boosting to a limit of about 1970mhz tops, HBM stays maxed out at 1200mhz during benchmarking. But it won't break 2000mhz no matter what I do, and it WAS running at 2100core at one point. Losing that really sucks. /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like we need to get the tech press on this cause having OC'ing nerfed is no joke.
Click to expand...

GPU Tweak II works fine for the Radeon VII. Your Vega 64 issue isn't officially supported.


----------



## hellm

..so does OverdriveNtool. Funny thing, it also uses the AMD display library, just like Wattman.. 

Apparently we can't overclock the HBM memory above 1135MHz with the PowerPlay table mod. But since there are enough tools from the community.. :headphone


----------



## Bart

WannaBeOCer said:


> GPU Tweak II works fine for the Radeon VII. Your Vega 64 issue isn't officially supported.


I don't have a Vega 64, but I will look into GPU Tweak II, thanks!


----------



## PriestOfSin

Ran Crytek's new Raytracing benchmark, interesting results to say the least. The 5700XT beats out my Radeon VII.


----------



## 113802

hellm said:


> ..so does OverdriveNtool. Funny thing, it also uses the AMD display library, just like Wattman.. /forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif
> 
> Apparently we can't overclock the HBM memory above 1135MHz with the PowerPlay table mod. But since there are enough tools from the community.. /forum/images/smilies/headphone.gif


I ran into an issue with OverdriveNtool where it sets the voltage to 1400mV+ even though I set it to 1218mV and causes my card to power throttle. Along with HBM2 throttling down to 800Mhz but it sounds like you said the cause is due to setting the frequency above 1135Mhz. 

When I use Wattman with OverdriveNTool to drop the voltage back down to 1218mV my core clock drops down to 1600Mhz again.


----------



## thomasck

Cause 1218 is the voltage limit. try increasing it with mpt.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## 113802

thomasck said:


> Cause 1218 is the voltage limit. try increasing it with mpt.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Did you read what I wrote? I know what the limit is and I do NOT want it to go above the 1218mV. The card voltage is set to 1400mV when I set my core clock in OverdriveNtool to 2100Mhz.

It's fine though since GPU Tweak II is working fine.


----------



## Alastair

WannaBeOCer said:


> GPU Tweak II works fine for the Radeon VII. Your Vega 64 issue isn't officially supported.


No of course. Just like HBM OC wasn't officially supported either on Fiji. So hey lets mess up the ways that enthusiasts have found to get around our overclocking limitations so it forces them to upgrade quicker. I mean why was overvolting on vega blocked in the first place.  I wouldn't need to use LC bioses and whatnots if they could just let us use our own purchases as we see fit.


----------



## MSIMAX

ran Neon Noir bench

stock 





oc





oc +mem oc


----------



## newls1

anyone try OCing using wattmax with this driver for our cards yet, can we OC again without messing with 2-3 apps now?


----------



## thomasck

newls1 said:


> anyone try OCing using wattmax with this driver for our cards yet, can we OC again without messing with 2-3 apps now?


Gonna in the new few hours.. but I'm hopeless it will work just with wattman.. 
@WannaBeOCer course I've read, and by my answer is clear that I miss understood. Just tried to help [emoji1303]

edit
@newls1 no gpu oc working. hmb oc works.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSIMAX

hellm said:


> Yes, the registry edit, that works like a BIOS-mod, 'cause we are overwriting the complete PowerPlay table. Will be gone by deleting the SPPT or installing a new driver.
> 
> No, wattman configuration will stay. Maybe it won't make any sense anymore for the driver, because the card has suddenly different stock clock rates and limits and whatever you edit with MPT. So, i would recommend to delete all software oc settings before changing anything.
> 
> I don't know how to read SoC voltage, i would try hwinfo. I can't give any advice about oc or uv or whatever settings, i don't own a Radeon VII. That's up to you and the community.


thanks for fixing im hitting a stable 2175 core now


----------



## newls1

thomasck said:


> Gonna in the new few hours.. but I'm hopeless it will work just with wattman..
> @WannaBeOCer course I've read, and by my answer is clear that I miss understood. Just tried to help [emoji1303]
> 
> edit
> 
> @newls1 no gpu oc working. hmb oc works.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


im sorry, but what is "hmb"?


----------



## thomasck

newls1 said:


> im sorry, but what is "hmb"?


sorry its a typo, I meant hbm, the memory


----------



## newls1

thomasck said:


> sorry its a typo, I meant hbm, the memory


gotcha, appreacite you letting me know we still cant OC.. thanks amd


----------



## Dasa

I haven't had any problems overclocking, even managed to clean up my install so it is back in registry file 0000 instead of 0001 which was buggering up my fan speed control software.

Driver 19.10.2 EvenMorePowerVII_1293++.reg
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/20952799
Graphics Score 33732 <Not my best but not bad 
Core clock 2,103 MHz (Set 2150)
Mem clock 1275MHz

Also had it doing ~1950MHz core with 2000MHz set 1100MHz mem before using the powetune registry file which is not that different to older drivers.

With actual clocks vs set the top clocks are lower but they also dip less.


----------



## drmrlordx

Seems like the Radeon VII OC situation keeps getting more complicated by the day. I'm still stuck on 19.7.5, using MPT + Wattman to do all my overclocking. I was using 19.5.2 but that nerfed memOC (it wasn't working at all). Should I even bother with later drivers?


----------



## 113802

drmrlordx said:


> Seems like the Radeon VII OC situation keeps getting more complicated by the day. I'm still stuck on 19.7.5, using MPT + Wattman to do all my overclocking. I was using 19.5.2 but that nerfed memOC (it wasn't working at all). Should I even bother with later drivers?


19.11.1 and GPU Tweak II work correctly for what ever reason Wattman and MSI Afterburner cause core clock to throttle when overclocking. 

19.5.2 and below provide me with the best benchmark results. While 19.7.5 did something strange with power and the Radeon VII now uses less. I use newer drivers because of Borderlands 3.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

Overclocking working just fine for me, using OverDriveNTool, drivers 19.11.2, and the pptable regedits from this post:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-amd/1633446-preliminary-view-amd-vega-bios-131.html#post27865496

I can't seem to get the MorePowerTool settings to stick, was trying to use it to raise SoC clock.


----------



## Offler

The issue with current drivers is limited to overclocking only?

So far I experienced with 19.5 that profile did not applied to a game once (until restarted) or after some time it stopped to work with app at all.


----------



## newls1

before someone asks.... the new 19.11.3 driver for our RVII's still no working OC in wattman, etc.... I give up. this ***** coming out and going for sale.


----------



## 113802

newls1 said:


> before someone asks.... the new 19.11.3 driver for our RVII's still no working OC in wattman, etc.... I give up. this ***** coming out and going for sale.


I can understand being upset about MSI Afterburner not working but Wattman? Wattman is already a horrible tool. Just switch to GPU Tweak II and enjoy your card.


----------



## Dasa

As far as I know Wattman is the only one that allows adjustment of the voltage curve when overclocking which is essential for stability with high core clocks.
So I am the only one that has not had any problems with overclocking other than a small drop in maximum boost clocks?


----------



## thomasck

WannaBeOCer said:


> I can understand being upset about MSI Afterburner not working but Wattman? Wattman is already a horrible tool. Just switch to GPU Tweak II and enjoy your card.


 does Gpu tweak II work w/o needing to restart after every clock change?

edit

yes it does.

@newls1 try using it mate.. at least is something..

Edit 2

Gpu tweak II was not really working when I set gpu clock to 2000. I'm back to MPT. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## 113802

thomasck said:


> does Gpu tweak II work w/o needing to restart after every clock change?
> 
> edit
> 
> yes it does.
> 
> @newls1 try using it mate.. at least is something..
> 
> Edit 2
> 
> Gpu tweak II was not really working when I set gpu clock to 2000. I'm back to MPT.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


What was it doing when you set it to 2000Mhz? Make sure you don't open up Wattman's overlay or else it will drop the frequency. Use GPU Tweak's overlay.


----------



## Dasa

WannaBeOCer said:


> What was it doing when you set it to 2000Mhz? Make sure you don't open up Wattman's overlay or else it will drop the frequency.


By how much? the only time I get a real frequency drop is after a failed OC recovers after spending ~30sec on a blank screen it will sometimes drop to 500MHz until I reboot.


----------



## 113802

Dasa said:


> By how much? the only time I get a real frequency drop is after a failed OC recovers after spending ~30sec on a blank screen it will sometimes drop to 500MHz until I reboot.


For users with the core overclocking issue with driver 19.8.1+ the core clock drops to 1600Mhz when using Wattman or MSI Afterburner. GPU Tweak II works as long as the Wattman overlay isn't opened.


----------



## Offler

WannaBeOCer said:


> For users with the core overclocking issue with driver 19.8.1+ the core clock drops to 1600Mhz when using Wattman or MSI Afterburner. GPU Tweak II works as long as the Wattman overlay isn't opened.


I will have to wait few more days until WB arrives, then i will check it out. From my previous experience, two similar OC tools may cause each other to malfunction.


----------



## 113802

Offler said:


> I will have to wait few more days until WB arrives, then i will check it out. From my previous experience, two similar OC tools may cause each other to malfunction.


I'm not referring to using them at the same time. Both Wattman and MSI Afterburner work perfectly using driver 19.7.5 and below.


----------



## MSIMAX

how i overclock my radeon vii with new drivers guide


----------



## Jesaul

MSIMAX said:


> how i overclock my radeon vii with new drivers guide
> 
> https://youtu.be/NQzqMvxcDns


Thank you! I'll try new driver.


----------



## MSIMAX

Jesaul said:


> Thank you! I'll try new driver.


no prob


----------



## Gregix

y, my rad oc w/o problem, when I set 1900 in wattman, it hoovers around 1875 +/- 10 Mhz.

Anyone tried cryengine RTX demo?


----------



## MSIMAX

Gregix said:


> y, my rad oc w/o problem, when I set 1900 in wattman, it hoovers around 1875 +/- 10 Mhz.
> 
> Anyone tried cryengine RTX demo?


https://www.overclock.net/forum/28196948-post1754.html


----------



## Dasa

Impressive core clocks your card is running in that vid MSIMAX

A few have run it here
https://www.overclock.net/forum/226...eryone-neon-noir-benchmark-tool-released.html

My runs at ultra detail and very high detail 1080p


----------



## 113802

Dasa said:


> Impressive core clocks your card is running in that vid MSIMAX
> 
> A few have run it here
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/226...eryone-neon-noir-benchmark-tool-released.html
> 
> My runs at ultra detail and very high detail 1080p


Nice scores!

Here are my 2200/1275Mhz results

https://www.overclock.net/forum/226...r-benchmark-tool-released-6.html#post28199200


----------



## MSIMAX

Dasa said:


> Impressive core clocks your card is running in that vid MSIMAX
> 
> A few have run it here
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/226...eryone-neon-noir-benchmark-tool-released.html
> 
> My runs at ultra detail and very high detail 1080p





WannaBeOCer said:


> Nice scores!
> 
> Here are my 2200/1275Mhz results
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/226...r-benchmark-tool-released-6.html#post28199200


thank you 

might do a couple of suicide runs for the culture lol

y'all got some nice scores


----------



## newls1

so finally saw a post around here saying use Asus GPU TweakII software to OC our RVII using the newest drivers and finally OC works again. Thank god.


----------



## Dasa

Good to hear you found a workaround that works ok.

As for suicide runs...
first few tries fell short or crashed but eventually found a balance for v\clocks that cracked 8k.

As you can see the 2181MHz run with ~1248mv scored lower than the 2171MHz run with ~2141mv.
With a junction of 51c the benchmark obviously doesn't push much of the GPU very hard but even with the lower power use that brings it still seems to drop performance with higher v.

Also gave Superposition a crack the other day.
Both these tests seem to heavily favor Nvidia.


----------



## Jesaul

I've tried to overclock on 19.11.3 drivers. !0 seconds of 3dmark run and crash  But before that I was able to achieve real frequencies.
It's perfectly stable on 19.5.x, but not on latest ones with 2070/1130/1217mv


----------



## Offler

So the Alphacool waterblock+radiator semi-AIO arrived and its partially installed now. I have first get some better 12v splitters for fans now, so ATM i have just 1 fan on the radiator.

Positives:
The temps are already much better, even when I will probably replace the thermal compound with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut.

Negatives:
- VRM coil whine is now very audible. Wasnt before so i guess the contact with the front/backplate is the cause.
- Even when system should work about same/better I am getting some small annoying bugs, like half FPS, visible input lag ... havent pinned down the issue.
- Framecapped 4k Witcher 3 at stock settings can still suffer from thermal throttling.


----------



## Jesaul

Offler said:


> - VRM coil whine is now very audible. Wasnt before so i guess the contact with the front/backplate is the cause.
> - Even when system should work about same/better I am getting some small annoying bugs, like half FPS, visible input lag ... havent pinned down the issue.
> - Framecapped 4k Witcher 3 at stock settings can still suffer from thermal throttling.


Interesting, I'm using 350-260W and I have no thermal throttling on my card.
But coil whine can be a blessing - it can tell you where your overclocking has failed to set 
It does not appear on stock frequencies.


----------



## Offler

Jesaul said:


> Interesting, I'm using 350-260W and I have no thermal throttling on my card.
> But coil whine can be a blessing - it can tell you where your overclocking has failed to set
> It does not appear on stock frequencies.


So far i havent done much more than put the cooler on the card and inside the case. I have yet to fix the airflow, as the system clearly getting "poisoned" with accumulated heat (Motherboard temps goes up from 33 to 40°C after playing with 3D, and stays like that), as the throttling happens over few minutes.

For now i can tell that the difference between GPU temp and Tjunction is still around 40°C. It was slightly better - it was on 35°C delta. therefore i hope Thermal Grizzly vs generic Alphacool paste will do something.

So there is at least 7°C which can be slashed down by proper placement of the fans and radiator and up to 5°C on Tjunction by the paste.

Btw look at the case = Fractal design Node 804. So far I placed the radiator on the front right side, and it serves (unfortunately) as an intake.

Most effective way to place it would be on top (while removing both drive bays, and I would like to keep at least one) in Push-Pull configuration on top as exhaust, while one fan would be on the front as intake, and another on exhaust to keep air within 2nd chamber fresh.


----------



## Jesaul

I had to completely remake my DEFINE XL R2 to fit 2 water cooling solutions into it. And I had to drill a lot.
First I had to remove front door. Now it has 240mm block with 2 120mm fans going in. They also cool hard drives.
At the top I have 480mm block with 3 140mm fans going out.
The back has 140mm fan going and and so does the bottom one.
So, I have 2 120mm fans in, 2 140mm fans in and 3 140mm fans out.
And 2 radiators: 240mm and 480mm.


----------



## Offler

Jesaul said:


> I had to completely remake my DEFINE XL R2 to fit 2 water cooling solutions into it. And I had to drill a lot.
> First I had to remove front door. Now it has 240mm block with 2 120mm fans going in. They also cool hard drives.
> At the top I have 480mm block with 3 140mm fans going out.
> The back has 1400mm fan going and and so does the bottom one.
> So, I have 2 120mm fans in, 2 140mm fans in and 3 140mm fans out.
> And 2 radiators: 240mm and 480mm.


So imagine i would like to mount 4 Noctuas on the 240 block. "Sandwich" or Push-pull.


----------



## Jesaul

Offler said:


> So imagine i would like to mount 4 Noctuas on the 240 block. "Sandwich" or Push-pull.


Yes. The only option without buying a new block. Or just get 2 powerful noctua fans.


----------



## Offler

Jesaul said:


> Yes. The only option without buying a new block. Or just get 2 powerful noctua fans.


Two Noctuas with high static pressure are on the way, i can add two more if i really want to keep it on 40°C 

Edit: 2nd fan installed, Radiator repositioned. See screenshot

The stress was 4k scene from Witcher 3 at 60 FPS cap, stock GPU frequencies and volts, for more than 10 minutes. "Idle" is in fact opened browser. Both are good, but being like 7 degrees below throttling isnt much OC ready. I even did not increased power.


----------



## Offler

Hmm. Strange...

Since i replaced the cooler, the driver fails almost on every boot. I would normally think that modding the card caused that, but when i checked event logs, it started weeks ago, just not so frequent. It appears that cold system is making it more probable to happen.


----------



## Dasa

Going to have a play with HBM2 timings today has anyone delved into this?
It seems the timings profile only changes two settings 
tRRDS & tRRDL
Auto has them both at 4
1=3
2=2

I have set the memory to 1275 where it starts to show the odd artifact in superposition and will first see if relaxing anything helps with increased frequency before seeing if anything can be tightened without losing it.

Edit:
So far it looks like tRDRDSC from 1 to 2 allows a fair frequency increase which does improve bandwidth according to poclmembench but firestrike seems to score a little slower at 2 with 1330MHz and the odd red square artifact vs 1 with 1270MHz and the odd black tear artifact.

There was a few other settings that seemed to help a little before I found tRDRDSC but they had to be relaxed a lot just to reach 1300MHz and don't seem to matter once tRDRDSC is at 2.

It looks like timings can be tightend but I am yet to see a performance improvement in firestrike from tightening tCL from 24 to 20 and tRFC from 260 to 220 if anything it seemed to get slower but it is early days for tying to tighten timings.

The only problem I have run into so far is with timing row 22 when loosening them the desktop artifacted bad and I had to hit reset.


----------



## Offler

Hm. Ok this is really weird...

After installing waterblock I had to revert the driver back to 19.5.2 (from 19.7.2 which was working fine until then). Current 19.11.3 did not solved any trouble.
Profiles were a mess, Radeon Overlay not working or crashing the system... Fun Fact - when the newest driver was installed, profile for Witcher 3 called Steam, instead of executable i linked it with, also disregarding fact i have GOG version of the game.

For me wasnt the OC what was broken, but the driver had to crash at least once. Profile management was broken as well. There might be some relation to AMD PSP device. It has been uninstalled as a byproduct of doing "clean install" and instead of using AMD Drivers, system either did not used any at all, or the ones by Microsoft.


----------



## Jesaul

19.7.2 is not stable for me too. Monitoring shows max frequencies more than it should be on core and hbm.


----------



## Dasa

So as you can see there is some nice bandwidth at 1320MHz with ~1050 GByte/s vs ~805 GByte/s at stock but I would really like a latency test to see how that is affected as games do seem to perform worse ~0.3FPS worse at this than with a lower clock with tRDRDSC 1

Monitored frequency do seem to jump about way above what they should but it doesn't seem to affect stability so I am guessing it is just a monitoring bug.

Edit: just realized that screenshot is not showing the timings it was running not sure what happened there... fixed now.


----------



## Jesaul

I remember seeing people experimenting with timings and telling that there was no gain in it.


----------



## Offler

Still on stock frequency, voltages and power, this time 4 fans on radiator.

Removing top cover from the case decreases temp on GPU by 6 degrees, on hotspot by 4.

@Jesaul Still by far not to the numbers you had. I certainly have to replace the original Alphacool thermal grease, however the screws which hold the card... Lets say i have to use bit of a force.

Anyway, Witcher 3 on 4K seems to generate more stress than current version of MSI kombustor...


----------



## newls1

Will the new driver out allow us RVII owners to OC in wattman again?


----------



## Offler

newls1 said:


> Will the new driver out allow us RVII owners to OC in wattman again?


Nope + i have "weird stutter" in Witcher 3 and MSI Kombustor. So reverting back to 19.5.2


----------



## newls1

Offler said:


> Nope + i have "weird stutter" in Witcher 3 and MSI Kombustor. So reverting back to 19.5.2


F.M.L !!!!


----------



## 113802

newls1 said:


> Will the new driver out allow us RVII owners to OC in wattman again?


I just want to be able to use Afterburner again. I haven't touched Wattman since my Vega 64. Also a new version of GPU Tweak II was released under the DCH drop down. If Asus add a few more options to their OSD I wouldn't mind using it all the time.

https://www.asus.com/supportonly/GPUTweak II/HelpDesk_Download/



> Version 2.1.1.0
> 
> 2019/11/2788.74 MBytes
> GPUTweakII V2.1.1.0
> Update : User could monitor Memory temperature for ASUS AMD 5500 and 5700 series.
> Update : Under 0dB fan condition, GPU fan speed will display on GPU Tweak Monitor for ASUS AMD 5500 XT series.
> Update : Add reWASD , WinStore.App.exe to OSD blacklist, enhancing the compatibility.
> Update : Add OSD.xml to the file access security table, enhancing the compatibility.
> Update : Complete the information in GPU-Z page for ASUS GTX 1650 Super and GTX 1660 Super series.
> Fix : Compatibility issue for several games, including League of Legends , Gears5, Call of Duty : Modern Warfare.
> Fix : For Vulkan game, if the resolution of the game changes, and then set the anchor point, the anchor point will not adjust itself to the corresponding position.
> Fix : OSD doesn’t work properly when software switching between multi-language setting.


----------



## Dasa

Is the problem with the drivers and overclocking due to one of the released drivers not uninstalling properly and creating a problem in the registry a bit like powertune profiles 0000 and 0001? if so it likely wont be fixed with a driver update and will need ether scrubbing the old driver install a bit more thoroughly or reinstalling windows or has this already been tried?


----------



## Jesaul

Offler said:


> Still on stock frequency, voltages and power, this time 4 fans on radiator.
> 
> Removing top cover from the case decreases temp on GPU by 6 degrees, on hotspot by 4.
> 
> @Jesaul Still by far not to the numbers you had. I certainly have to replace the original Alphacool thermal grease, however the screws which hold the card... Lets say i have to use bit of a force.
> 
> Anyway, Witcher 3 on 4K seems to generate more stress than current version of MSI kombustor...


I found that I can push a bit more. When I try to overclock, making a flat line in wattman (min freq=fax freq), I can determine maximal potential which is much higher that I thought. I've already dropped the voltage from 1218 to 1200 for 2070 Mhz and still experimenting


----------



## Offler

Jesaul said:


> I found that I can push a bit more. When I try to overclock, making a flat line in wattman (min freq=fax freq), I can determine maximal potential which is much higher that I thought. I've already dropped the voltage from 1218 to 1200 for 2070 Mhz and still experimenting


My initial tests show that my card is OK up to 1900Mhz, but attempts to go higher caused artifacts. Probably i will replace thermal grease as i intended. Just for info, original Alphacool grease has thermal conductivity 8.5 K/W.m and Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut has around 12.5.


----------



## Offler

Guys, if you want to help me to push on AMD to fix the Wattman bug please confirm your problem here:
https://community.amd.com/thread/245922


----------



## 113802

Offler said:


> Guys, if you want to help me to push on AMD to fix the Wattman bug please confirm your problem here:
> https://community.amd.com/thread/245922


Just want to point out the issue began with 19.8.1 and newer.


----------



## Dasa

Don't think I ever tried 19.8.1 which could be why I don't have the bug with newer drivers.

As for tweaking timings this is where I ended up which made no difference to firestrike but ~70 points to superposition and Kingdom come went from 79.6FPS to 80.2FPS
I was able to lower more timings than that but a lot made no difference and lowering tCL actually made performance drop at least with my Hynix chips since Samsung apparently runs 22 by default.


----------



## Offler

Few months into having the card. I wondered if scores stabilized with waterblock. Well they did but...

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/21155294/fs/18250514



I dont know if Combined test just suffered from overheating, or its a result of other system issues. Overall I like how it performs now.


----------



## Dasa

The combined score was always hit and miss with AMD as it seemed to depend on which chiplet the threads landed as to how much latency it suffered.


----------



## Raiderman

Are you able to revert back, and have wattman working again? I think I have tried, and the installer hangs at 33%


----------



## 113802

This resolution worked for me using Afterburner. Glad I can use Afterburner again. Maybe this is a feature to remind people to increase the fan speed before overclocking their Radeon VIIs?

https://community.amd.com/thread/245922



> detrophy
> Dec 5, 2019 5:41 PM
> Raise FAN to 100% and OC will work again (was my issue)
> 
> 1 person found this helpful


----------



## Offler

Dasa said:


> The combined score was always hit and miss with AMD as it seemed to depend on which chiplet the threads landed as to how much latency it suffered.


I had that issue on both Core 2 Quad and Phenom II x6, while the second one wasnt having multiple chiplets. On other hand i spent a great deal of tuning both OS and ZEN settings in BIOS for my current Threadripper. A lot of Auto features ended up "hard" enabled.

Also there is one really heavy stress test i use on my GPUs. MSI kombustor 4.0. This managed to get GPU temperature to 64°C while Tjunction to 111°C, and it took over 10 minutes. Even when GPU-Z indicated some minor throttling, it did not affected framerate, which is really weird, anyway...

I use this stress test as a baseline for stock stability. At this situation, system was consuming 500 watts in total, when i ran Prime95 next to it, it went to 640 watts.


----------



## newls1

Offler said:


> Guys, if you want to help me to push on AMD to fix the Wattman bug please confirm your problem here:
> https://community.amd.com/thread/245922


replied to the amd thread for you. Have you tried setting fan speed to 100% like that 1 dude said to see if OC would work after that? that would be the strangest bug ever


----------



## thomasck

newls1 said:


> replied to the amd thread for you. Have you tried setting fan speed to 100% like that 1 dude said to see if OC would work after that? that would be the strangest bug ever


Gonna try that and will report back

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Offler

newls1 said:


> replied to the amd thread for you. Have you tried setting fan speed to 100% like that 1 dude said to see if OC would work after that? that would be the strangest bug ever


Nope, but I have been trying different settings for my current 19.5.2. It appears that settings from Global profile may "bleed" to specific game profiles and then to Overlay settings. But there has to be "bad" installation of Radeon Settings (eg. not clean install, or missing chipset drivers, or bad bios settings - there might be a relation to certain virtualization features).


----------



## BeeDeeEff

I'm not having any issues on patch 19.11.3 and using OverDriveNTool Beta11 to overclock/unclock my R VII. Also using the pptables for higher power limits and have my card water cooled in case thermal throttling is involved in what people are seeing on newer patches.


----------



## Offler

This would probably belong to topic about Radeon Settings i created elsewhere but i will share it here as well.

As I noticed earlier that Chill was enabled, regardless i turned it off in both Global Profile and Game profile, i decided to do a small test. Yesterday i did a proper clean reinstallation of 19.5.2 and set a bunch of profiles. Everything appeared to work fine.

Today i started first game in list Deus Ex: Human Revolution and enabled Enhanced sync in Radeon Overlay. Then i clicked "back" and opened the Enhanced sync tab again to verify it shows "on". Then i opened Radeon settings, and i saw that Vertical Sync was showing "Enhanced sync".

Then i started Mortal Kombat 9: Komplete edition. Enabled Enhanced sync as in previous case... But it never showed in Radeon Settings. Vertical Sync was still "On, Unless application specifies". Because both Radeon Overlay and Radeon Settings works essentially with Windows registers, i rebooted the system, checked the Radeon Settings and this showed up:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=310812&thumb=1

Most profiles (except for Nier: Automata, Witcher 2 and Witcher 3) cloned themselves. So again i set each profile Vertical sync to "on, unless application specifies" and repeated the experiment. As a result i identified which profile is really active - and in every case it was the new one.

New profiles (which always work) always took the name from the executable they are associated with.

@newls1 So if this or similar bug is present in newer versions of the AMD Radeon Settings, it would explain why overclock is not applied.


----------



## newls1

im so confused. So are you saying you found how to get the latest driver to finally apply an OC using wattman?


----------



## 113802

newls1 said:


> im so confused. So are you saying you found how to get the latest driver to finally apply an OC using wattman?


Setting the fan to 100% worked for me.


----------



## MSIMAX

time to upgrade my cpu lol


----------



## newls1

WannaBeOCer said:


> Setting the fan to 100% worked for me.


ok, so you are saying i can DL the latest driver from AMD and set fan speed to 100% and my OC will actually work?


----------



## 113802

newls1 said:


> ok, so you are saying i can DL the latest driver from AMD and set fan speed to 100% and my OC will actually work?


I wouldn't use Wattman but Yes that is what I am saying.


----------



## Dasa

MSIMAX said:


> time to upgrade my cpu lol


You probably know this but maybe you could also do a little better in firestrike GPU score with a lower v since my GPU score is higher with it set to 2150MHz and running ~2100 for most the test.


----------



## Offler

newls1 said:


> im so confused. So are you saying you found how to get the latest driver to finally apply an OC using wattman?


I found a different bug which can cause OC to be not applied if you use Radeon Profiles and Radeon Overlay. I hope I will have time to check and re-test that on current driver.


----------



## MSIMAX

Dasa said:


> You probably know this but maybe you could also do a little better in firestrike GPU score with a lower v since my GPU score is higher with it set to 2150MHz and running ~2100 for most the test.


from what I notice all test with higher gpu numbers seems to be running with machines of higher specs.

I'm going to try to find the driver that allowed for 400 Watts power usage.


----------



## Dmac73

MSIMAX said:


> from what I notice all test with higher gpu numbers seems to be running with machines of higher specs.
> 
> I'm going to try to find the driver that allowed for 400 Watts power usage.


That's an impressive graphics score. Radeon VII's are beasts when cooled properly and OC'd. 

Dmac


----------



## MSIMAX

Dmac73 said:


> That's an impressive graphics score. Radeon VII's are beasts when cooled properly and OC'd.
> 
> Dmac


that score isnt mines its the highest graphics score i could find on their site it is impressive but doesnt take the top spot lol

i need more horsepower and all the patches killed x99 performance


----------



## Tonza

Still waiting when i can overclock my card with afterburner, i have odd behaviour, i can overclock to 1900mhz with undervolts, but cannot overclock with overvolts. Lets hope the Adrenaline 2020 drivers will fix Radeon VII.


----------



## 113802

Tonza said:


> Still waiting when i can overclock my card with afterburner, i have odd behaviour, i can overclock to 1900mhz with undervolts, but cannot overclock with overvolts. Lets hope the Adrenaline 2020 drivers will fix Radeon VII.


You can by just setting the fan to 100%


----------



## Dasa

MSIMAX said:


> from what I notice all test with higher gpu numbers seems to be running with machines of higher specs.
> 
> I'm going to try to find the driver that allowed for 400 Watts power usage.


Hmm that didn't occur to me since my best score was with a older driver when running the 6700K at 4.7GHz but when I dropped my 7700K from 5GHz to stock the score did fall by 1% so maybe the test is starting to become a little CPU limited
https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/21188005/fs/21187958/fs/19496909

There was a driver that allowed 400w? I thought that would have been hardware locked if powertune profiles are unable to bypass it.


That 34k GPU score was back in June when I was getting some tips from CarbonFire
https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...radeon-vii-owner-s-club-136.html#post27990868


----------



## 113802

Dasa said:


> Hmm that didn't occur to me since my best score was with a older driver when running the 6700K at 4.7GHz but when I dropped my 7700K from 5GHz to stock the score did fall by 1% so maybe the test is starting to become a little CPU limited
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/21188005/fs/21187958/fs/19496909
> 
> There was a driver that allowed 400w? I thought that would have been hardware locked if powertune profiles are unable to bypass it.
> 
> 
> That 34k GPU score was back in June when I was getting some tips from CarbonFire
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...radeon-vii-owner-s-club-136.html#post27990868


19.5.2 and older allow the GPU to use up to 400w while 19.7.1 and newer changed something because the video card uses much less power. I haven't tested 19.6.X they might also use more power.


----------



## Tonza

Overclocking works now with the 2020 adrenalin drivers wattman flawlessy, finally. Afterburner still crashing after 1900+ clocks (weird). Need now some power mod, any recommendations?


----------



## 113802

Tonza said:


> Overclocking works now with the 2020 adrenalin drivers wattman flawlessy, finally. Afterburner still crashing after 1900+ clocks (weird). Need now some power mod, any recommendations?


Still bugged for me unless I set fan tuning to 100%, that doesn't work all the time either. I just keep alt tabbing until my frequency sticks when using the Tuning Tab. It gets stuck and runs at 1710Mhz.

I did pick "Factory Reset" before installing the driver.


----------



## Dasa

To fix the registry so that poweplay profiles were in 0000 instead of 0001 and so that other programs could see GPU temperatures again I uninstalled the drivers then used DDU in safe mode then used CCleaner to clean the registry before installing the new drivers.
No idea if that will help with the overclocking problems since I never had them but at least you have the fan speed workaround now.

I think the old drivers still had the 350w limit they were just more aggressive in the up and down drops of clock speed while the new drivers average that out a bit more which does result in a small drop of performance.


----------



## tchit

WannaBeOCer said:


> Still bugged for me unless I set fan tuning to 100%, that doesn't work all the time either. I just keep alt tabbing until my frequency sticks when using the Tuning Tab. It gets stuck and runs at 1710Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> I did pick "Factory Reset" before installing the driver.




I’m trying to understand what works and what doesn’t if I decide to go to last driver? I thought you were saying 100% fans solved everything but now I’m confused! Thanks a lot


----------



## 113802

tchit said:


> Iâ€™️m trying to understand what works and what doesnâ€™️t if I decide to go to last driver? I thought you were saying 100% fans solved everything but now Iâ€™️m confused! Thanks a lot


Just install the latest driver and use GPU Tweak II.


----------



## thomasck

In fact OC is working with this new adrenaline when fans are set to 100% even if you water cool you card. I wonder if this "trick" was already not working in the previous versions.

Edit

Rolling back to previous version, can't play not even 5 minutes without freezing in bf5.


----------



## 113802

Since setting the fan to 100% isn't always consistent I noticed enabling enhanced sync keeps the OC locked. As soon as I disable enhanced sync the frequency drops.


----------



## tchit

I am so disappointed! Somehow I was persuaded that the OC fix was also fixing the max power issue. 

Setting fan speed at 100% indeed fixes the OC but when benching with Adrenalin 2020 and the latest driver I discovered that the 300W cap was still there (was usually at 284W) which is a big no for me since it isn’t stable. I am getting some artefacts on Heaven with my 2050MHz clock and having a hard time to reach more than 2000MHz on bench.

I had to revert to 19.6.3 to find the good old 400W and a very stable OC. At least I upgraded from 19.5.2... 
Too bad, I was pretty happy with the Adrenalin 2020 interface.

Edit:
I would like to use Gpu Tweak for my OC but I can’t save the values, anyone knows what I should do? Thanks


----------



## Oversemper

So I guess we need an update for the Igor's lab MorePowerTool to unlock power limit in 2020' drivers.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

tchit said:


> I am so disappointed! Somehow I was persuaded that the OC fix was also fixing the max power issue.
> 
> Setting fan speed at 100% indeed fixes the OC but when benching with Adrenalin 2020 and the latest driver I discovered that the 300W cap was still there (was usually at 284W) which is a big no for me since it isn’t stable. I am getting some artefacts on Heaven with my 2050MHz clock and having a hard time to reach more than 2000MHz on bench.
> 
> I had to revert to 19.6.3 to find the good old 400W and a very stable OC. At least I upgraded from 19.5.2...
> Too bad, I was pretty happy with the Adrenalin 2020 interface.
> 
> Edit:
> I would like to use Gpu Tweak for my OC but I can’t save the values, anyone knows what I should do? Thanks


Does that power cap remain even after you raise it in the powerplaytables from this post?
https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-amd/1633446-preliminary-view-amd-vega-bios-131.html#post27865496


----------



## tchit

BeeDeeEff said:


> Does that power cap remain even after you raise it in the powerplaytables from this post?
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-amd/1633446-preliminary-view-amd-vega-bios-131.html#post27865496




I’m always using EvenmorepowerVII yes.


----------



## 113802

tchit said:


> I am so disappointed! Somehow I was persuaded that the OC fix was also fixing the max power issue.
> 
> Setting fan speed at 100% indeed fixes the OC but when benching with Adrenalin 2020 and the latest driver I discovered that the 300W cap was still there (was usually at 284W) which is a big no for me since it isnâ€™️t stable. I am getting some artefacts on Heaven with my 2050MHz clock and having a hard time to reach more than 2000MHz on bench.
> 
> I had to revert to 19.6.3 to find the good old 400W and a very stable OC. At least I upgraded from 19.5.2...
> Too bad, I was pretty happy with the Adrenalin 2020 interface.
> 
> Edit:
> I would like to use Gpu Tweak for my OC but I canâ€™️t save the values, anyone knows what I should do? Thanks


I think you're mixing up the power usage. What ever AMD did with 19.7.5 reduces power usage. I can get my Radeon VII up to 400w with 19.7.5+ if I set my voltage to 1.3v. with 1.2v at 2100Mhz my card uses 300-335w.


----------



## tchit

WannaBeOCer said:


> I think you're mixing up the power usage. What ever AMD did with 19.7.5 reduces power usage. I can get my Radeon VII up to 400w with 19.7.5+ if I set my voltage to 1.3v. with 1.2v at 2100Mhz my card uses 300-335w.




Yes I am talking about power usage, sorry English isn’t my first language. Mixing up in what way? 
I draw more power with the old drivers than with the new ones and this has an effect on my GPU stability. Are you saying I should be fine even with the 19.7.4 drivers?

Also maybe you can help me understand why GPU Tweaks doesn’t want me to use 2050mhz. Every time I press to save my profile it changes to something like 1900mhz....


----------



## 113802

tchit said:


> Yes I am talking about power usage, sorry English isnâ€™️t my first language. Mixing up in what way?
> I draw more power with the old drivers than with the new ones and this has an effect on my GPU stability. Are you saying I should be fine even with the 19.7.4 drivers?
> 
> Also maybe you can help me understand why GPU Tweaks doesnâ€™️t want me to use 2050mhz. Every time I press to save my profile it changes to something like 1900mhz.... /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif


I am saying that AMD improved power usage with 19.7.1 compared to older drivers. You're missing out on new title optimizations by using the old power hungry drivers. If you benchmark sure continue using old drivers because they give a few extra points but the new drivers are much better and use less power. 

I haven't had any trouble saving profiles with GPU Tweak II. Are you using the latest version?


----------



## tchit

WannaBeOCer said:


> I am saying that AMD improved power usage with 19.7.1 compared to older drivers. You're missing out on new title optimizations by using the old power hungry drivers. If you benchmark sure continue using old drivers because they give a few extra points but the new drivers are much better and use less power.
> 
> I haven't had any trouble saving profiles with GPU Tweak II. Are you using the latest version?




I see what you are saying. When benchmarking on Unigine Heaven I crashed twice with the latest drivers and I also saw some artefacts a few times. I know this means I may be pushing my GPU too hard but I never crash on older drivers. But now you have me doubting about what I want! 

I’m using the latest GPU Tweak. Will try reinstalling. Isn’t it conflicting with Wattman? What settings should I choose in AMD software so that they don’t interfere with GPU Tweak? Sorry for these noob questions, still learning with AMD. Thanks a lot for your advices!

Edit:
I don’t know what happened but after I used Afterburner to change settings I lost around 400 points in the Heaven benchmark. Suddenly the max power draw was limited again. Frequencies were ok, around 2010Mhz. I tried without Afterburner and same issue. 
Uninstalled everything and restarted fresh with my good old 19.5.1 and now it’s all working well again. 
As for title optimizations I’ve read a few drivers comparisons online and for the Radeon VII there was absolutely 0 performance gain on every game tested between 19.5.1 and the most recent one.


----------



## evoll88

Would one of these cards be good for 4k gaming? I started reading up on this card and the 5700 xt but not sure if either is good enough for 4k or hold off for the next round of cards.


----------



## Dasa

On water like the 2080 super it is a decent 3440x1440 card but even a overclocked 2080 Ti will still struggle to maintain 60FPS at full 4k.
5700XT does better in some newer games that benefit more greatly from the new shader tweaks but the bruit force approach of the Radeon VII and the massive memory bandwidth do give it the edge at high res.
It really depends on how demanding the games you want to play are and what detail settings you are content with but I don't think 4k is worth it.


----------



## Jesaul

Yes, overclocked card is good for 3440x1440 @ 100Hz. But not for 4k.


----------



## evoll88

Okay thanks for the help and i will hold out for now.


----------



## Jesaul

19.12.3 overclocks well with morepowertool. I get 2% more score compared to 19.5.3


----------



## Oversemper

Jesaul said:


> 19.12.3 overclocks well with morepowertool. I get 2% more score compared to 19.5.3



So, MorePowerTool (this one, right?) works alright with the 2020's drivers?


I'm still on 19.5 and about to switch MB+CPU, wanting a clean install with all latest drivers. The procedure is the same? Install drivers, check in the new interface that PL is capable of +20% max, extract bios, load bios to MPT and set PL max to 1xx%, write settings, reboot, now the new interface should have an expanded PL?


----------



## Jesaul

Install driver. Use registry, reboot. load MPT and it will have all settings there. Set more voltage and freqs in MPT. After that set overclock in drivers and reboot.


----------



## thomasck

Can you guys please post some overclock results/scores along with voltage and temperature? I wanna build a database to check what I'm doing here. 3DMark scales well along clocks, although superposition does not like much higher clocks getting less points. Example, FF 1980/1050/1115mV gets me around 29650 in graphic, and 7780 in superposition when some other people get 8K+ in 4K preset. So then I downclock to 1950/1050/1095mV and I get a 8200 score in the same superposition test. 
Yet, the 1st score with 1980/1050/1115mV is game stable, and scores 99.5% in FF Ultra stress test. Temperature is fine, never higher than 75C in general.
@Jesaul can't make it work here. Same clocks 1980/1050/1115mV is not working with both 2020 version. Maybe I need some more voltage, certainly.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dasa

What preset are you running in Superposition?
4k\8k preset can score higher due to lower detail settings.


These are some older tests so not all at the same settings or same drivers but a start until you specify some parameters.

Superposition 1080P Medium: 20616
https://sites.google.com/site/aussi...sition 5.1ghz 3600c14 powertune99 2150mhz.jpg

Superposition 1080P Extreme: 6528

Superposition 4K Optimized: 9013
https://sites.google.com/site/aussietechtest/benchmarks/24-7.jpg

Firestrike Graphics Score 33 888
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/21188263


----------



## thomasck

@Dasa I ran 4K preset. By your FF score I will never be able to match the clock (can't really see your clocks, android f*cks up the image) my max was 31K, but I was not messing with PPT that time, I'm gonna try again. The point I'm trying to get is to find the ideal clock vs voltage vs performance along the power draw, as superposition gives me a better score with lower clock. So I start to wonder if my settings are unbalanced.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dasa

Lower v with a lower set clock can be faster due to the lower v and the way the card scales.

At stock clocks I get 7786 in superposition 4k optimized.

My Android phone CAT S41 opens the image fine in chrome and zooms in nice and sharp. That 9k score at 4k optimized was at 2100\1242MHz Max junction 64c

I find the powertune profile 77+ good for 24\7 use.

Edit just updated to 19.12.3 from 19.10.2 and I now have the same overclocking problem so many of you have it caped to 1666MHz but setting 100% fan works.

Edit2:
Ok fixed the driver OC issue.

What I did although it is probably just the one thing that fixed it not all the below.

1. Uninstall AMD driver and reboot
2. Reboot into safe mode use DDU to uninstall\scrub driver 
3. Reboot into normal windows and run CC cleaner to clear junk files and repair registry
4. Install driver and reboot


----------



## Jesaul

What is max safe SOC voltage?


----------



## thomasck

Can't know, stock seems to be 1168mV. I've tried 1172mV and after this change my tests didn't go well. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesaul

thomasck said:


> Can't know, stock seems to be 1168mV. I've tried 1172mV and after this change my tests didn't go well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


My current max SOC is 1243mv. And it allows to up the memory to 1160MHz.


----------



## thomasck

Can't say, I've found nothing when I did some research on in previously. Looks high, but, based on what.. Can you at least read it with gpuz or hwinfo?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Offler

Jesaul said:


> Yes, overclocked card is good for 3440x1440 @ 100Hz. But not for 4k.


I run well on 4K @ 60fps/hz with Witcher 3. Not the newest title, which is also really well optimized, but anyway.

When it comes to 19.12.2 i had to go back to 19.5.3...

My card is quite moody. Wrong driver and I have to face things like freeze after few minutes on first boot or some other buggy events (like driver crashing previously). This driver is also not perfect but the best one for me.


----------



## duox7142

Hey all,

Ive owned the Radeon VII for 10 months but only just recently came to the forum. 

I've really enjoyed the performance the card offers. It's excellent for 1440p 144fps gameplay. However, I'm getting more and more problems with the graphics card that I think I will have to RMA. I've been dealing with nonstop black screens as of late, with driver crashes. I've used DDU to clear drivers, reinstalled different versions of the drivers, and reinstalled windows from scratch. I'm still getting black screens. I did have PSU issues, but even with those resolved, I'm getting driver crashes to black screen needing a power cycle. The latest crash seemed to trip up my Displayport port on my monitor. Unfortunately, the windows event viewer error codes are not really helping. Does this sound like an RMA issue, or am I just doing something wrong? This is without overclocking or undervolting.


----------



## PriestOfSin

duox7142 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Ive owned the Radeon VII for 10 months but only just recently came to the forum.
> 
> I've really enjoyed the performance the card offers. It's excellent for 1440p 144fps gameplay. However, I'm getting more and more problems with the graphics card that I think I will have to RMA. I've been dealing with nonstop black screens as of late, with driver crashes. I've used DDU to clear drivers, reinstalled different versions of the drivers, and reinstalled windows from scratch. I'm still getting black screens. I did have PSU issues, but even with those resolved, I'm getting driver crashes to black screen needing a power cycle. The latest crash seemed to trip up my Displayport port on my monitor. Unfortunately, the windows event viewer error codes are not really helping. Does this sound like an RMA issue, or am I just doing something wrong? This is without overclocking or undervolting.


In my experience, either a driver set works for the VII, or it absolutely doesn't. The latest driver set works fine for me (19.12.3), but the set before that would give me random black screens every once in awhile. These screens never required a reboot, but the driver crashed. Do you have multiple monitors plugged in? On a previous set I would get more frequent black screens while I had my Odyssey+ HMD connected.

AMD's GPU drivers are a bit of a mess right now anyway, I don't dare update my stable 5700XT system yet.


----------



## Dasa

If you can get it stable by cranking up the fan speed and underclocking it 200MHz core\mem then you clearly have a hardware problem but if that doesn't help then it could still be software or hardware.


----------



## duox7142

I know the latest driver is awful for me. 19.12.3 results in the most rampant of crashing. If I play a YouTube video on one screen fullscreen, and a video game on another screen, I'm guaranteed a black screen hard crash. If others don't have this issue on 19.12.3, it must be bad hardware.


----------



## Offler

duox7142 said:


> I know the latest driver is awful for me. 19.12.3 results in the most rampant of crashing. If I play a YouTube video on one screen fullscreen, and a video game on another screen, I'm guaranteed a black screen hard crash. If others don't have this issue on 19.12.3, it must be bad hardware.


Its not bad hardware. Apparently Radeon VII was designed as a server hardware for Google stadia. What we got are not defective parts, but those which were never intended to be outside such controlled environment.

I can only recommend to have a "baseline" driver which works for you and revert to it whenever new one does not work. Anyway, can you post your temperatures? Most people (including me) had to go for watercooler.


----------



## tchit

Offler said:


> I run well on 4K @ 60fps/hz with Witcher 3. Not the newest title, which is also really well optimized, but anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to 19.12.2 i had to go back to 19.5.3...
> 
> 
> 
> My card is quite moody. Wrong driver and I have to face things like freeze after few minutes on first boot or some other buggy events (like driver crashing previously). This driver is also not perfect but the best one for me.




Same here, my GPU is perfectly stable with the previous drivers, not so much with the most recent ones.


----------



## Jesaul

duox7142 said:


> I know the latest driver is awful for me. 19.12.3 results in the most rampant of crashing. If I play a YouTube video on one screen fullscreen, and a video game on another screen, I'm guaranteed a black screen hard crash. If others don't have this issue on 19.12.3, it must be bad hardware.


Well, if you did not overclock, than the reason can be leftovers from the old driver: use DDU and install new driver on really clean machine.
For me it was the main problem.
And second - in the driver set min freq=max freq == 1800. And check. If it does not crash, you have a problem with lower voltage on lower frequencies.


----------



## duox7142

Jesaul said:


> Well, if you did not overclock, than the reason can be leftovers from the old driver: use DDU and install new driver on really clean machine.
> For me it was the main problem.
> And second - in the driver set min freq=max freq == 1800. And check. If it does not crash, you have a problem with lower voltage on lower frequencies.


I've always used DDU in safe mode when installing these drivers. 

Has anyone encountered fullscreen Youtube crashing the computer on 19.12.3? My logic is, if I have a clean install of Windows, and clean driver install with DDU (i.e remove all variables), and crash on 19.12.3 systematically whereas other owners of the card don't, it would stand to reason that there's something uniquely wrong about my card.

It could be low frequency voltage, but to me if a card is unstable at factory settings, it's worth an RMA. I got the RMA shipping info now. 

Anyone who bought from AMD's web store and did an RMA, how did your process turn out? I wish they would cross ship, but it sounds like I'll be GPU-less for a good week.


----------



## 113802

Offler said:


> Its not bad hardware. Apparently Radeon VII was designed as a server hardware for Google stadia. What we got are not defective parts, but those which were never intended to be outside such controlled environment.
> 
> I can only recommend to have a "baseline" driver which works for you and revert to it whenever new one does not work. Anyway, can you post your temperatures? Most people (including me) had to go for watercooler.


No it wasn't designed for Google Stadia. These are based off of failed Instinct Mi50 dies which are server accelerator cards. It's the reason why they still make and sell Radeon VIIs. Google Stadia uses Radeon Pro v340s.


----------



## Offler

duox7142 said:


> I've always used DDU in safe mode when installing these drivers.
> 
> Has anyone encountered fullscreen Youtube crashing the computer on 19.12.3? My logic is, if I have a clean install of Windows, and clean driver install with DDU (i.e remove all variables), and crash on 19.12.3 systematically whereas other owners of the card don't, it would stand to reason that there's something uniquely wrong about my card.
> 
> It could be low frequency voltage, but to me if a card is unstable at factory settings, it's worth an RMA. I got the RMA shipping info now.
> 
> Anyone who bought from AMD's web store and did an RMA, how did your process turn out? I wish they would cross ship, but it sounds like I'll be GPU-less for a good week.


I have encountered post-boot driver crash. It happenned when:
a) I checked EventLog. If not then...
b) When i opened a browser and waited for few minutes. If not then...
c) When i started youtube video. (HTML5 or Flash) If not then...
d) some 3d rendering which is not causing too much heat.

This started for me when i installed watercooling, but in the end it was driver + low GPU/system temperatures. (yes, LOW temperatures). Fix for me was to return to 19.5.3. No other driver i tried worked properly. Frequencies are Stock.

This driver crash may, but may not take whole OS with it.

Do you have Intel or AMD CPU?



WannaBeOCer said:


> No it wasn't designed for Google Stadia. These are based off of failed Instinct Mi50 dies which are server accelerator cards. It's the reason why they still make and sell Radeon VIIs. Google Stadia uses Radeon Pro v340s.


Thanks for info. In the end... its usually never a good idea to put server hardware into non-server or non-workstation system.


----------



## 113802

Offler said:


> Thanks for info. In the end... its usually never a good idea to put server hardware into non-server or non-workstation system.


The GPU dies are reused aside from that the PCB and cooling were designed for consumer desktop cases. 

There's nothing wrong using compute architectures for gaming. If that was the case the GX100 GPU dies would be slower than the GX104 dies. The issue with AMD's Vega desktop is that they're clocked too high.


----------



## duox7142

So I can confirm that on 19.12.2 or .3, at fixed 1.043v voltage, locked max frequency (doesn't seem to work in Wattman), YouTube along side any other game is guaranteed to crash the driver. I'll see if it does it's normal spontaneous crashes to get more blue screen error codes.


----------



## duox7142

So as soon as I finished typing, after a clean reboot, I get a new crash a with a a new .dmp file and event log.

https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhukJW0khhoEklgoVBK6Hi8WabUs?e=OD6pbg

It seems hal.dll is the cause, along with the NT kernel and pshed.dll.

From a similar error log, someone commented "These crashes are being caused by general memory corruption of the kernel mode memory space (in particular during sleep mode transitions). This type of crash is caused by drivers manipulating kernel mode memory which doesn't belong to themselves."

So it seems likely that Radeon drivers are causing the issue. But is the driver issue caused by hardware faults?

Regardless, I will be returning the graphics card for an RMA to resolve or at least troubleshoot the issue.


----------



## Offler

duox7142 said:


> So as soon as I finished typing, after a clean reboot, I get a new crash a with a a new .dmp file and event log.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhukJW0khhoEklgoVBK6Hi8WabUs?e=OD6pbg
> 
> It seems hal.dll is the cause, along with the NT kernel and pshed.dll.
> 
> From a similar error log, someone commented "These crashes are being caused by general memory corruption of the kernel mode memory space (in particular during sleep mode transitions). This type of crash is caused by drivers manipulating kernel mode memory which doesn't belong to themselves."
> 
> So it seems likely that Radeon drivers are causing the issue. But is the driver issue caused by hardware faults?
> 
> Regardless, I will be returning the graphics card for an RMA to resolve or at least troubleshoot the issue.


That wont help. Either try driver 19.5.3 or go to BIOS and look for features related to memory scrambling, channel interleaving and similar. But that depends if you have AMD or Intel.


----------



## duox7142

Offler said:


> That wont help. Either try driver 19.5.3 or go to BIOS and look for features related to memory scrambling, channel interleaving and similar. But that depends if you have AMD or Intel.


I've got a Ryzen 1700X, x370 Motherboard. I've not heard of memory scrambling, channel interweaving. What is that going to do? I've googled it, and sounds like just normal functions of memory. I found a setting in BIOS to set Memory Interweaving, it's at auto now, but it can be none / channel / die / socket.

I just installed 19.5.2, I could not find any 5.3 out there. Figures crossed this might be the "golden" driver. Regardless, using 7 month old drivers on purpose just to not constantly crash is ridiculous.


----------



## duox7142

Ran memtest86 overnight, not a single error. So I don't think its going bad memory issue in-itself but perhaps drivers messing with the memory improperly. 

I'll be gaming quite a bit today, so it will be easy to create some crashes and generate more error logs. I should get some directx and graphic drivers in crash log minidumps while gaming.


----------



## hout17

tchit said:


> Same here, my GPU is perfectly stable with the previous drivers, not so much with the most recent ones.


Yeah, I'm having issues as well with my VII. Did a clean install and with the whql and the optional updated 2020 Adrenalins. Still crashing in games to the desktop. Going to have to roll it back I guess.


----------



## Gregix

12.3 had random driver restart...12.1 seems fine


----------



## tchit

hout17 said:


> Yeah, I'm having issues as well with my VII. Did a clean install and with the whql and the optional updated 2020 Adrenalins. Still crashing in games to the desktop. Going to have to roll it back I guess.




In the end, all benchmarks I have seen show 0 improvements in games with new drivers so I think it’s not really an issue to use the previous ones.


----------



## Dasa

No problems with latest driver here since wiping with DDU and CCleaner\reg clean before reinstalling driver at least not yet after 5 days of playing COH2\Outward\Car Mechanic sim 2018\Two point hospital\State of decay 2\ Frostpunk.
So if there is problems it may be a conflict or card specific ie. Samsung vs Hynix memory or insufficient v possibly at the low-mid curve.

But for me Radeon clean install and DDU are not good enough I also had to use CCLeaner to clean the registry fixing these problems.

1. Agrus fan control software unable to detect GPU temps.
2. Powerplay profiles needed to be in registry 0001 instead of 0000.
3. Wattman overclocking would drop to 1666MHz.


----------



## duox7142

So I reinstalled the system on a new SSD. One thing I noticed on a prior reinstall was the AMD chipset drivers seemed be a precursor for crashes. So with this new install, with new SSD, 19.5.2 drivers, but most importantly no chipset drivers. and now, I'm getting no random crashes. However, I did try 19.12.3, and it still crashed on YouTube with game. So that's a no go, I just rolled back to my system restore point. Now I've got zero crashes. So my crashes were threefold, the bad power supply, bad graphics drivers, and bad chipset drivers. But it could also have been a bad NVME SSD, Asus AI Suite, or another goofy driver issue.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

Got around to doing some timespy benchmarking finally with my card (using latest 19.12.3) 
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/9937420

Using OverDriveNtool to apply overclocks and hwinfo to monitor in Win10, even with raised pptables its harder than I thought to keep high clocks stable on graphics test 2


----------



## Offler

duox7142 said:


> So I reinstalled the system on a new SSD. One thing I noticed on a prior reinstall was the AMD chipset drivers seemed be a precursor for crashes. So with this new install, with new SSD, 19.5.2 drivers, but most importantly no chipset drivers. and now, I'm getting no random crashes. However, I did try 19.12.3, and it still crashed on YouTube with game. So that's a no go, I just rolled back to my system restore point. Now I've got zero crashes. So my crashes were threefold, the bad power supply, bad graphics drivers, and bad chipset drivers. But it could also have been a bad NVME SSD, Asus AI Suite, or another goofy driver issue.


I can confirm that Chipset Drivers are a factor for this kind of behavior. In my case I properly installed newest chipset drivers, and made sure that there are no "unknown" devices on system.


----------



## DeadCard

Hi everyone, VII owner with EK block here. Just wanted to add on the comment below.



majestynl said:


> You guys never believe it. Second card died!!
> Now I now for 100% it wasnt me. It dies after a crash and doesnt recover anymore. Exact same as first one.
> 
> I'm really pissed of... Can't believe it's something with the EK block. Must be something with these cards. This time I paid extra attention when installing because of the first card that died...
> 
> Hopefully they accepts the RMA again. Need to contact AMD and EK about this.


My card was working extremely well for 2-3 weeks, 30C drop overall and thermals were consistently cool. Didn't do anything intensive much so I am quite puzzled how my card died. I noticed there was this black mark on the EK GPU block that seems like it may have shorted the card. Currently not detected in BIOS or anything and I paid extra attention prior to installing as well.. Does anyone have any idea what that black burnt looking mark is?


----------



## Offler

DeadCard said:


> Hi everyone, VII owner with EK block here. Just wanted to add on the comment below.
> 
> 
> 
> My card was working extremely well for 2-3 weeks, 30C drop overall and thermals were consistently cool. Didn't do anything intensive much so I am quite puzzled how my card died. I noticed there was this black mark on the EK GPU block that seems like it may have shorted the card. Currently not detected in BIOS or anything and I paid extra attention prior to installing as well.. Does anyone have any idea what that black burnt looking mark is?


It looks like the card short-circuited throught the cooler.


----------



## DeadCard

Offler said:


> It looks like the card short-circuited throught the cooler.


Damn, I thought so. Is there anything that can be done or is it dead and I'm down a lot of money? :who-let-r


----------



## tchit

I also have an EK block. Any idea what could have caused the short circuit?


----------



## duox7142

Now that my card may be working, I'm looking to see if the washer mod helps. Is that still a recommended way to reduce hot spot temperatures?



DeadCard said:


> Damn, I thought so. Is there anything that can be done or is it dead and I'm down a lot of money? :who-let-r


I'd contact EK about this. Their waterblock should not be shorting PCBs like this. It's one thing if the waterblock doesn't work as intended, but to kill your card is likely their liability.


----------



## DeadCard

tchit said:


> I also have an EK block. Any idea what could have caused the short circuit?


I'm digging around and trying to figure that out before trying to boot it back up just in case. EK hasn't responded to me yet but I highly suspect it has is something to do with this area circled around in the attached picture. There is no thermal pad covering it and is rather close to the block. There is a "groove" to fit for each of those "150 C80" chips on the water block, so I believe it was in contact with it that caused the short. I'm no computer engineer so maybe someone can explain it better haha. 

It is a bit scary majestynl lost that many VII's after installing his block, so I am curious if it is the same issue or not.


----------



## tchit

DeadCard said:


> I'm digging around and trying to figure that out before trying to boot it back up just in case. EK hasn't responded to me yet but I highly suspect it has is something to do with this area circled around in the attached picture. There is no thermal pad covering it and is rather close to the block. There is a "groove" to fit for each of those "150 C80" chips on the water block, so I believe it was in contact with it that caused the short. I'm no computer engineer so maybe someone can explain it better haha.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a bit scary majestynl lost that many VII's after installing his block, so I am curious if it is the same issue or not.




I see. That’s indeed very concerning. I wonder if just a single contact between these chips and the block can result in a short circuit because these « grooves » arent really deep.


----------



## DeadCard

duox7142 said:


> Now that my card may be working, I'm looking to see if the washer mod helps. Is that still a recommended way to reduce hot spot temperatures?
> 
> I'd contact EK about this. Their waterblock should not be shorting PCBs like this. It's one thing if the waterblock doesn't work as intended, but to kill your card is likely their liability.


To be honest, I expect the corporate run-around and doubt they will take any responsibility from my experience with their support so far by telling me "you installed it incorrectly." I had a defective CPU block and their exact response was "You did place the o-ring correctly in the groove? It looks like the o-ring was placed poorly as it leaks like that. Best regards, Ales"

It was referencing the attached picture.. as you can see it's pretty hard to place the o-ring incorrectly in there and all of /r/watercooling agreed it can't be an o-ring placement issue. This is why I ask the community for a second opinion lol.


----------



## duox7142

So I ran a 10 minute stress test in FireStrike, and my fans hit 3000RPM, temps hit 111C for the hot spot, which is 31C higher than the normal temp of 80C. Is this normal? I have a stock 1.043v on my card.


----------



## Dasa

Bit hot for firestrike, sounds like bad contact but how is case airflow?
With 1143mv stock V my card use to run cooler than that back when it was on stock cooling.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

duox7142 said:


> So I ran a 10 minute stress test in FireStrike, and my fans hit 3000RPM, temps hit 111C for the hot spot, which is 31C higher than the normal temp of 80C. Is this normal? I have a stock 1.043v on my card.


That a very low voltage card. I think the temps look fine. You could probably break records because of that low voltage. The only downside is its hot on air.


----------



## duox7142

ZealotKi11er said:


> That a very low voltage card. I think the temps look fine. You could probably break records because of that low voltage. The only downside is its hot on air.


So I increased my case airflow by setting a lower base speed for case fans. They currently operate based on CPU heat, so a more aggressive base speed was needed at about 600-700RPM. I also undervolted it to 0.970v at 1800mhz.

In FireStrike/TimeSpy stress testing, I got 63c GPU temp, 88c max (85c w/o outliers) hot spot temp having the fans at a locked 3000RPM. Once I get to doing the washer mod I will see what difference that makes.


----------



## Dasa

I use Argus monitor so I can control all fans from CPU or GPU temp or both for my pump.
So if you want a way to have the case fans ramp up to full speed when the GPU heats up I find it to be a good option.


----------



## duox7142

Just had yet another issue. Freesync stopped working. It was atrocious. Thinking it was a driver issue, I installed different drivers to no effect. 
Went to try Overwatch, and it was certainly the worst there. I go into the settings, and it says 2560x1440p 60hz. Well I go to check my monitor, and it's properly set at 144hz. I change it in Overwatch, and voila, screen tearing is gone in that game and in other unrelated games as well. What the heck is going on sometimes...


----------



## Offler

duox7142 said:


> Just had yet another issue. Freesync stopped working. It was atrocious. Thinking it was a driver issue, I installed different drivers to no effect.
> Went to try Overwatch, and it was certainly the worst there. I go into the settings, and it says 2560x1440p 60hz. Well I go to check my monitor, and it's properly set at 144hz. I change it in Overwatch, and voila, screen tearing is gone in that game and in other unrelated games as well. What the heck is going on sometimes...


Few weeks ago i found an issue with 19.5.2. Radeon Settings and Overlay Settings. Basically the game profiles duplicated themselves and the one active could remain invisible in Radeon settings until next reboot.

That helped me to resolve issues i had with enabling/disabling certain features.

Also when it comes to freesync/gsync i recommend to have fullscreen mode, else the driver may not detect which 3d engine should be target for syncing.


----------



## XR5777

Hello,



Seems we have an issue with the Radeon VII, the core MHz fluctuates from 800mhz to 2020mhz its all over the place, it results in weird phantom stuttering on 3D applications. (Looks like Vsync turns off ingame with no screen tear but I don't have enhanced sync enabled)



Its the exact same issue with the AMD Fury X back in 2015, I had to flash a custom BIOS to fix the issue but I cannot find any custom BIOS for the Radeon VII.



I already have +99% Powerlimit and the core still tanks to even 500mhz in 4K, 1440p which ever resolution.



I have flashed the Radeon VII with the 1.06 BIOS update, no luck in fixing the powerplay issue.



Temps are 75c with 100% fan for testing, I would like to see some solid FPS before I go ahead and watercool.



Right now my old Fury X does a better job.



AMD chill is disabled also, could it be the drivers are bugged and the chill parameters are actually active?



Not using Afterburner either, using Wattmann to monitor values.



I'm not sure but please help.


----------



## tchit

XR5777 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems we have an issue with the Radeon VII, the core MHz fluctuates from 800mhz to 2020mhz its all over the place, it results in weird phantom stuttering on 3D applications. (Looks like Vsync turns off ingame with no screen tear but I don't have enhanced sync enabled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the exact same issue with the AMD Fury X back in 2015, I had to flash a custom BIOS to fix the issue but I cannot find any custom BIOS for the Radeon VII.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have +99% Powerlimit and the core still tanks to even 500mhz in 4K, 1440p which ever resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have flashed the Radeon VII with the 1.06 BIOS update, no luck in fixing the powerplay issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are 75c with 100% fan for testing, I would like to see some solid FPS before I go ahead and watercool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now my old Fury X does a better job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD chill is disabled also, could it be the drivers are bugged and the chill parameters are actually active?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not using Afterburner either, using Wattmann to monitor values.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure but please help.




Hello, what driver version are you using? I would advise to try with the 19.5.2 as it’s the most stable in OC at the moment.


----------



## Offler

XR5777 said:


> Temps are 75c with 100% fan for testing, I would like to see some solid FPS before I go ahead and watercool.


Hi. Look for Tjunction temps - those will be at 105+ i guess. Go ahead and watercool.


----------



## Dasa

XR5777 said:


> the core MHz fluctuates from 800mhz to 2020mhz its all over the place


This is typically due to a CPU limitation, with Radeon VII you wont see GPU usage drop a great deal mostly it will stay around 99% while clock speed drops.
So be sure you also look into things other than the GPU that could be creating the performance drops.


----------



## thomasck

I'd say that is pretty much normal, I found out strange when coming from a Nvidia card, that's the way amd's card works. Depending on the load goes from 300 to 2000 depending on the actual state of the 3d application, but I don't get any performance issue with this. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 113802

XR5777 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Seems we have an issue with the Radeon VII, the core MHz fluctuates from 800mhz to 2020mhz its all over the place, it results in weird phantom stuttering on 3D applications. (Looks like Vsync turns off ingame with no screen tear but I don't have enhanced sync enabled)
> 
> 
> 
> Its the exact same issue with the AMD Fury X back in 2015, I had to flash a custom BIOS to fix the issue but I cannot find any custom BIOS for the Radeon VII.
> 
> 
> 
> I already have +99% Powerlimit and the core still tanks to even 500mhz in 4K, 1440p which ever resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> I have flashed the Radeon VII with the 1.06 BIOS update, no luck in fixing the powerplay issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are 75c with 100% fan for testing, I would like to see some solid FPS before I go ahead and watercool.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now my old Fury X does a better job.
> 
> 
> 
> AMD chill is disabled also, could it be the drivers are bugged and the chill parameters are actually active?
> 
> 
> 
> Not using Afterburner either, using Wattmann to monitor values.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure but please help.


Is this in a specific title or all titles? Make sure nothing in the background uses hardware acceleration or disable it. Examples: browsers, Discord and Xbox Game Pass app. 

Check your junction temperature and make sure it's below 110c.

From what you explained it sounds like you're playing a MMO which are usually all CPU bottlenecked in areas with many players.


----------



## PriestOfSin

duox7142 said:


> So I ran a 10 minute stress test in FireStrike, and my fans hit 3000RPM, temps hit 111C for the hot spot, which is 31C higher than the normal temp of 80C. Is this normal? I have a stock 1.043v on my card.


My card is also a quite low stock voltage, and my hotspot is usually 110C+ toasty. I think you're normal. I had been considering just going all-in and getting a custom loop going, but after reading the stuff above me, I may not... EK was who I was planning on buying all the water-cooling gear from. Sigh.


----------



## XR5777

Hello and thankyou very much for the replies.

I was using the 19.12.1 driver which was the final 2019 Adrenalin version, this was causing phantom stuttering when the core downclocks, junction temp is 75c and temp1 is around 55c with 100% fan for testing. (My room is cold)

The 19.5.2 does the same downclocking and causes the same problems.

So I updated to 19.12.3 which is the 2020 Adrenalin and it now just randomly crashes with a black screen of death when idle. (Powerplay Issue)

Its not CPU bound, I had the Fury X in the same setup, 4.7GHZ DDR4 4000mhz 4rads 2res and it smashed FPS for breakfast. Solid 60FPS in games like ESO in major cities. ARMA solid 60FPS, these are CPU bound applications and we have no issues there.

I just want to make sure the GPU actually works before I spend more money on the water block and extra fittings.

May I ask, how can you edit the p0 state on a Radeon VII? 

The reason I ask is because I flashed the FuryX with custom a BIOS which disabled powerplay so the core didn't fluctuate in games. It was like a dream, it was so awesome.

So on the Fury X the p0 state was 500mhz, then it jumped to 1150mhz in games, it was perfect.

The Radeon VII p0 state is 25mhz / 50mhz on the 2020 driver. 

How can we disable powerplay on the Radeon VII? Or create a new powerplay table with p0 included?

Its the only way the fix the core fluctuating.

Thanks again for your time and hope to speak soon.


----------



## 113802

XR5777 said:


> Hello and thankyou very much for the replies.
> 
> I was using the 19.12.1 driver which was the final 2019 Adrenalin version, this was causing phantom stuttering when the core downclocks, junction temp is 75c and temp1 is around 55c with 100% fan for testing. (My room is cold)
> 
> The 19.5.2 does the same downclocking and causes the same problems.
> 
> So I updated to 19.12.3 which is the 2020 Adrenalin and it now just randomly crashes with a black screen of death when idle. (Powerplay Issue)
> 
> Its not CPU bound, I had the Fury X in the same setup, 4.7GHZ DDR4 4000mhz 4rads 2res and it smashed FPS for breakfast. Solid 60FPS in games like ESO in major cities. ARMA solid 60FPS, these are CPU bound applications and we have no issues there.
> 
> I just want to make sure the GPU actually works before I spend more money on the water block and extra fittings.
> 
> May I ask, how can you edit the p0 state on a Radeon VII?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I flashed the FuryX with custom a BIOS which disabled powerplay so the core didn't fluctuate in games. It was like a dream, it was so awesome.
> 
> So on the Fury X the p0 state was 500mhz, then it jumped to 1150mhz in games, it was perfect.
> 
> The Radeon VII p0 state is 25mhz / 50mhz on the 2020 driver.
> 
> How can we disable powerplay on the Radeon VII? Or create a new powerplay table with p0 included?
> 
> Its the only way the fix the core fluctuating.
> 
> Thanks again for your time and hope to speak soon.


Just as I expected you're playing CPU bound titles. I experience the same fluctuation in GW2. The stuttering you're experiencing is due to the API used not due to the clock speeds fluctuating. There's nothing wrong with the core clock fluctuating and it's saving power since the GPU is idle. All my GPU bound titles run at the boost clock with only a 30-100mhz fluctuation. 

Thankfully this developer made a DX12 proxy for GW2 which resolved the stutter: https://github.com/megai2/d912pxy With this proxy in guild wars 2 the card drops all the way down to 95Mhz but I don't notice any stutter due to DX12 improvements.


----------



## Dasa

If you crank up AA and VSR to increase GPU load what happens to the dips in clock speed and FPS?


----------



## XR5777

Hello and thankyou for the replies.

The core MHz fluctuating causes me serious issues when idle, it phantom stutters when rotating the camera.

I don't care about saving power I didn't pay 600GBP to play games at 300mhz, I can see the phantom lag, some people don't see it, I do, especially on a TV display.

Also I am using VSR with full AA ingame options with full reshade AA injection, still tanks the core to 300mhz.

Please how can you edit the p0 state on a Radeon VII please? This is killing me.

Thanks again.


----------



## 113802

XR5777 said:


> Hello and thankyou for the replies.
> 
> The core MHz fluctuating causes me serious issues when idle, it phantom stutters when rotating the camera.
> 
> I don't care about saving power I didn't pay 600GBP to play games at 300mhz, I can see the phantom lag, some people don't see it, I do, especially on a TV display.
> 
> Also I am using VSR with full AA ingame options with full reshade AA injection, still tanks the core to 300mhz.
> 
> Please how can you edit the p0 state on a Radeon VII please? This is killing me.
> 
> Thanks again.


Again the stutters you are experiencing are from the API not the core fluctuation. Can't on Windows, use Linux.


----------



## XR5777

Hello and thanks for the reply.

This is very strange.

19.12.1 the p0 state is 25mhz

19.12.3 the p0 state is 50mhz

Something in the driver is allocating the p0 states, which we should be able to edit with the powerplay table am I correct?

Its 100% a software allocation, otherwise the driver wouldn't edit the p0 state.

Are you sure that Windows cannot edit the value? Why is this can I ask?

Thanks again.


----------



## Dasa

The easiest way to stop it dropping is to increase GPU load or underclock the card to the point where the GPU remains the bottlneck.
It is dropping to the low clocks because it is waiting for the CPU to catch up and even if you could set the card to maintain high clocks that shouldn't fix the stutters like it did for your old card but keeping a GPU bottnleck may help a bit.

But I understand wanting to check it out for curiosity sake if nothing else and the person to ask about editing p0 states would probably be hellm https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-amd/1633446-preliminary-view-amd-vega-bios-131.html
From memory he also posted somewhere in that thread about how to read\edit the files.


----------



## XR5777

Hello and thanks for the reply.

Indeed we have already tried to replicate the core and memory speeds of the Fury X to the Radeon VII, it still tanks downs to 300mhz no matter what speed you set the core.

It says 60FPS but I see the phantom lag, and it stutters if you stand still, that's powerplay increasing the core MHz when you move the camera. 

It was the exact same issue with the Fury X until I flashed the godsent custom BIOS.

Its such a stupid feature I cannot stand Powerplay. It does nothing but cause issues.

Thanks for the link, I have posted a reply on the thread, hopefully may get some information on how to edit the p0 state.

Just loaded up Steam Client and its awful, 50mhz core and the GUI is laggy.

AMD, they create such great hardware, but the AMD driver team, are a bunch of clowns.

Thanks again, lets fix this issue for all Radeon users.


----------



## 113802

XR5777 said:


> Hello and thanks for the reply.
> 
> Indeed we have already tried to replicate the core and memory speeds of the Fury X to the Radeon VII, it still tanks downs to 300mhz no matter what speed you set the core.
> 
> It says 60FPS but I see the phantom lag, and it stutters if you stand still, that's powerplay increasing the core MHz when you move the camera.
> 
> It was the exact same issue with the Fury X until I flashed the godsent custom BIOS.
> 
> Its such a stupid feature I cannot stand Powerplay. It does nothing but cause issues.
> 
> Thanks for the link, I have posted a reply on the thread, hopefully may get some information on how to edit the p0 state.
> 
> Just loaded up Steam Client and its awful, 50mhz core and the GUI is laggy.
> 
> AMD, they create such great hardware, but the AMD driver team, are a bunch of clowns.
> 
> Thanks again, lets fix this issue for all Radeon users.


Something else is going on with your system if your GUI is also lagging.


----------



## Dasa

XR5777 said:


> Thanks again, lets fix this issue for all Radeon users.


That's the thing it is not a issue for anyone else our cards clocks go up and down but they manage to do it while remaining silky smooth.
I have the odd game that does something funny like space engineers SP is fine but in MP it feels like it has microstutters despite a solid 80FPS it feels like ~25FPS which takes me back to my SLI days.

Do the cards clocks drop creating stutters when doing a GPU heavy load like firestrike extreme stress test?

What is capping the frames at 60FPS v-sync or a FPS limit have you tried disabling it?


----------



## BeeDeeEff

XR5777 said:


> Hello and thankyou for the replies.
> 
> The core MHz fluctuating causes me serious issues when idle, it phantom stutters when rotating the camera.
> 
> I don't care about saving power I didn't pay 600GBP to play games at 300mhz, I can see the phantom lag, some people don't see it, I do, especially on a TV display.
> 
> Also I am using VSR with full AA ingame options with full reshade AA injection, still tanks the core to 300mhz.
> 
> Please how can you edit the p0 state on a Radeon VII please? This is killing me.
> 
> Thanks again.


For vega56/64 there is a registry key for a function called ULPS, standing for UltraLowPowerStates that I would disable when I didn't want the cards to drop their clocks, maybe there is a similar entry for Radeon VII? I'm not sure if you can edit p0 like you could with vega10 based gpus, radeon vii has fewer states and more interpolated points inbetween....idk if they let you change the starting point via pptables or anything, but you could compare the hex data of the pptables between the two patches you tried that had different base clocks to see which entries determine those values.

It can be found at:
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000

or sometimes it is in 0001 folder in the same directory, depending on how many display devices you have installed.


----------



## XR5777

Thanks for the replies and help everyone much appreciated. I'm sure we can figure this out.


----------



## XR5777

WannaBeOCer said:


> Something else is going on with your system if your GUI is also lagging.


Thanks for the reply, its phantom lag, it still says 60FPS but the animations of the GUI is like a smear, another user has posted the phantom lag issue also with Space Engineers.



Dasa said:


> I have the odd game that does something funny like space engineers SP is fine but in MP it feels like it has microstutters despite a solid 80FPS it feels like ~25FPS which takes me back to my SLI days.


Thanks for the reply. That's phantom lag which you describe, its the same issue here with all 2D/3D applications, if I disable vsync I get screen tear, the core usage rises but still tanks down sometimes, but I cant see the results from the screen tear.


----------



## XR5777

BeeDeeEff said:


> For vega56/64 there is a registry key for a function called ULPS, standing for UltraLowPowerStates that I would disable when I didn't want the cards to drop their clocks, maybe there is a similar entry for Radeon VII? I'm not sure if you can edit p0 like you could with vega10 based gpus, radeon vii has fewer states and more interpolated points inbetween....idk if they let you change the starting point via pptables or anything, but you could compare the hex data of the pptables between the two patches you tried that had different base clocks to see which entries determine those values.
> 
> It can be found at:
> Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000
> 
> or sometimes it is in 0001 folder in the same directory, depending on how many display devices you have installed.


Thanks for the reply. Yes indeed already set the reg edit seeing as Afterburner breaks with the new driver, so had to manually disable ULPS. Still no luck in fixing the issue.

Something in the software has allocated a new p0 state, so are you saying that no-one has actually figured out the p0 state on a Radeon VII? I'm confused on how its so difficult to edit the value?


----------



## Gregix

Just to add some input here, lots of problems seems related either to PSU and to display port cables...PSU on different rails for GPU, not single, solves some problems, AND cable, lack of quality that is, can cause black screen/corruption on some 120+Hz screens.

And of course drivers itself, and especially their new iteration...Did not tried 20.1.1 yet though, so can't say really anything about them. 12.2 and 12.3 was problematic for me. 12.1 runs still good.


----------



## Neoony

I guess this tool could be able to change p0 and other things?












https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/overdriventool-tool-for-amd-gpus.416116/


I did not try to apply anything though.
So I cant say if it works.

Note:








EDIT: But I guess the values its reading dont make much sense, as my RVII goes down to 25MHz


----------



## Neoony

Or another tool here:












https://github.com/Eliovp/AMDMemoryTweakXL



(also shows the same weird p0 values for me)


----------



## XR5777

Hello and thankyou for the reply.

Indeed we have already tried the OverdriveTool and we have learned of a new p0 state for the Radeon VII.

You can edit the p0 state 800mhz but the VII still downclocks to 25mhz on the 20.1.1 driver.

This 25mhz downclock is apparently called DPM0 so it looks like we need to edit the DPM0 state which would raise it from 25mhz to I would like 500mhz.

Unfortunately OverdriveTool cannot edit the DPM0 state?

I haven't tired the AMD Memory Tweak but it looks very interesting so thankyou for the update on this.


----------



## AliciaBurrito

Recently I've been running into a really weird issue that I haven't been able to find anywhere online. I believe I might be experiencing the "Elevated memory clocks at the desktop" known issue, but to the extreme. 

When at the desktop (even at stock settings, DDU and all) my VRAM frequency will vary anywhere from 1000MHz to as high as over 1600MHz. The issue is exacerbated when moving around windows and it can reliably spike up to 1400Mhz, especially on my 144Hz monitor. Attached is a screenshot showing the frequencies.

It's entirely possible this is just a reporting error, however I haven't experienced this before. Currently I am on 20.1.1, but this is appearing even on known working drivers for me that I have used reliably in the past for hundreds of hours with my OC with no concerns eg. 19.11.1. By itself I wouldn't be too concerned, but I think the frequency spiking might be what is causing GPU related instability even at complete stock settings. It's been driving me insane, but I have narrowed it down to my GPU being the cause. When in-game it will randomly crash every now and again, though generally it stays at the frequency it is set too. Haven't checked the frequency when it crashes, but I suspect it might spike? I have also noticed that when exiting a game there is a good chance that it will cause the system to crash, also likely due to the spiking of going back to the desktop. Playing The Witcher 3's card game Gwent I also notice a lot of VRAM artifacts popping in and out on the screen. The FPS can go as high as 1000+ so that may be a factor.

Does not seem to be PSU related as there is only a single rail. I've run memtest for nearly 24hrs with no issues. CPU stability testing with RealBench shows no signs of instability there either - though I've also had these GPU crashes at stock BIOS as well. I've tried lowering the VRAM frequency using MorePowerTool, but no matter what it still seems to spike - though a bit lower. VBIOS is also using the latest, though tested the original as well and no difference.

Anyone have any ideas as to what may be the cause? Really hoping it's not a hardware issue that has cropped up magically many months later.


----------



## Dasa

My clocks spike about like that in game or at desktop but without any stability issues I believe it to just be a reporting issue for me.


----------



## XR5777

Hello.

When OC the VII, sometimes the display will crash and recover with an Event Viewer log, when this happens, the memory is locked to 1200mhz, I have to restart.

Check your Event Viewer for any 'Driver reset/recovered errors.

Also sometimes I see the memory log spikes of 1700mhz? This cannot be true, it must be a bug in the OC GUI.


----------



## chrisde

Does anyone have any idea why vulkan isn't working on my Radeon VII; I have installed the latest drivers (win10) with ddu and still the problem persists. I cant run cemu (it closes immediately) and vulkan cube...


----------



## thomasck

XR5777 said:


> Hello.
> 
> 
> 
> When OC the VII, sometimes the display will crash and recover with an Event Viewer log, when this happens, the memory is locked to 1200mhz, I have to restart.
> 
> 
> 
> Check your Event Viewer for any 'Driver reset/recovered errors.
> 
> 
> 
> Also sometimes I see the memory log spikes of 1700mhz? This cannot be true, it must be a bug in the OC GUI.


What driver are you using? Overclocking with any 20.x.x driver didn't work for me, latest 19.x.x works using MPT. 

Also 19.5.2 was the "best one so far" but is too old, and using latest 19.x.x I need a bit more voltage to get it stable. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Oversemper

Just did a fresh windows install on a new ryzen 3800x platform (asus x570-f, all under water) (Good bye my 3770k, you were great for your times!), installed latest 20.1.2 drivers. Downvolting works alright with default frequency (1801), rock stable on .990v and junction temp not more than 60C in games (the same as was on 19.5.2). Overclocking does not work at all irrespective of the voltage/power limit settings. Games feel better overall, but that's maybe due to new platform. Very sad that AMD has disabled overclocking via their drivers, I miss that 10% bump I had with 19.5.2 drivers at 2040Mhz core and I do not want to install a 3rd party overclocking software...


----------



## Jesaul

Oversemper said:


> Just did a fresh windows install on a new ryzen 3800x platform (asus x570-f, all under water) (Good bye my 3770k, you were great for your times!), installed latest 20.1.2 drivers. Downvolting works alright with default frequency (1801), rock stable on .990v and junction temp not more than 60C in games (the same as was on 19.5.2). Overclocking does not work at all irrespective of the voltage/power limit settings. Games feel better overall, but that's maybe due to new platform. Very sad that AMD has disabled overclocking via their drivers, I miss that 10% bump I had with 19.5.2 drivers and I do not want to install a 3rd party overclocking software...


You can use morepowertoool or registry still


----------



## Oversemper

Jesaul said:


> You can use morepowertoool or registry still


You mean to use MPT to increase the default 1801 frequency besides increasing the power limit?


----------



## Jesaul

Oversemper said:


> You mean to use MPT to increase the default 1801 frequency besides increasing the power limit?


Yes. It MPT you just increase SOC, max power, core voltage and frequencies. You only need to do it once when sable. After that you just set +99 and HBM memory freq. in the driver.


----------



## Oversemper

Jesaul said:


> Yes. It MPT you just increase SOC, max power, core voltage and frequencies. You only need to do it once when sable. After that you just set +99 and HBM memory freq. in the driver.


Thanks, but what is SOC? I mean, I increase power limit (like +99), core voltage and core freq... what is SoC for?)

Just noticed, that the newest MPT (v.1.2) is available on German site only (https://www.igorslab.de/morepowerto...-5700-xt-tweaking-und-uebertaktungssoftware/2), they did not update the English version site.


----------



## Jesaul

Oversemper said:


> Thanks, but what is SOC? I mean, I increase power limit (like +99), core voltage and core freq... what is SoC for?)
> 
> Just noticed, that the newest MPT (v.1.2) is available on German site only (https://www.igorslab.de/morepowerto...-5700-xt-tweaking-und-uebertaktungssoftware/2), they did not update the English version site.


The extra SOC voltage of the +++ file helps stability overal. Especially for the memory overclock.
My oc: 2120MHz core at 1218mv, 1130MHz HBM. Power usage at 360W and average real core freq is 2070MHz (if I remember correctly)


----------



## XR5777

Can I ask does MPT raise the DPM0 state from 25mhz to any value you set?

Also can MPT stop downclocking on 60hz TV's or monitors?

Thanks again.


----------



## 113802

XR5777 said:


> Can I ask does MPT raise the DPM0 state from 25mhz to any value you set?
> 
> Also can MPT stop downclocking on 60hz TV's or monitors?
> 
> Thanks again.


We've already answered your first question, no it doesn't. You can't do that on Windows but it works perfectly on Linux. 

The Radeon VII shouldn't downclock as long as it has a stressful load. If your issue is still those two titles you listed than that can't be resolved. For other stressful titles Make sure you don't have V-Sync or 60 FPS cap set in game and you'll see it will run at the 7th power state all the time as long as your temps are in check.

3DMark FireStrike GPU result on Linux: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43159988?


----------



## Tonza

Anyone knows what is the thickness of those original thermal pads for VRM? Selling my card with stock cooler installed, need to get new ones.


----------



## 113802

Updated to 20.1.3 and I noticed the Radeon VII boost now runs 100Mhz lower when overclocked compared to before that was 50Mhz.


----------



## AliciaBurrito

Well I found out the issue I was having. Does appear to be just reporting issues and unrelated. I'm using 19.12.1 fine now, overclock included. To resolve I used DDU in safe mode like it recommends this time, and made sure Windows did not install it's own PnP graphics drivers and I installed 19.12.1 completely fresh. Anything higher crashes in just a minute or two.



I'd really appreciate if AMD fixed its drivers. I've run into huge issues almost every time I upgrade them...


----------



## 113802

AliciaBurrito said:


> Well I found out the issue I was having. Does appear to be just reporting issues and unrelated. I'm using 19.12.1 fine now, overclock included. To resolve I used DDU in safe mode like it recommends this time, and made sure Windows did not install it's own PnP graphics drivers and I installed 19.12.1 completely fresh. Anything higher crashes in just a minute or two.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really appreciate if AMD fixed its drivers. I've run into huge issues almost every time I upgrade them...


I feel as though AMD isn't being transparent with the power changes they have made in their drivers for the Radeon VII. Starting with 19.7.1 power consumption and boost clock went down. With 19.8.1 the fan has to be set to 100% for core overclocks to work. 

Now with 20.1.3 I noticed the core clock when overclocked is 100Mhz lower than the highest power state. I'm actually getting higher frame rates with Linux with Wine in many titles because I can set the power state to the highest.


----------



## Dasa

WannaBeOCer said:


> With 19.8.1 the fan has to be set to 100% for core overclocks to work.


This is simply due to the windows registry not being cleaned up properly when changing drivers.
Use DDU in safe mode then before installing drivers also run CCleaner and have it fix the registry.
Is this AMD fault or Microsoft or something to do with registry tweaks for overclocking we are doing?


----------



## thomasck

Funny, I've been trying all sort of overclocking software but I've never tried Asrock one, and well, it works on the fly. No reboot required (as mpt). Just a curious thing. 19.11.3.


----------



## 113802

thomasck said:


> Funny, I've been trying all sort of overclocking software but I've never tried Asrock one, and well, it works on the fly. No reboot required (as mpt). Just a curious thing. 19.11.3.


Haven't tried the asrock one but I do use Asus GPU Tweak which also works fine.


----------



## thomasck

WannaBeOCer said:


> Haven't tried the asrock one but I do use Asus GPU Tweak which also works fine.


Yeah, I remember you suggested Asus one. I just find out Asrock one is lighter than Asus, and with less stuff around, just clocks and voltage, suits me better.


----------



## thomasck

I always wanted to rma my RVII but the time it takes does not allow me to. Usually anything that breaches 80c in the hotspot makes the card go unstable, and that is supposed to be around 115c to start throttling, isn't? Example, 1950/1075/1095mv is stable everywhere. 1980/1075/1130mv is stable in everything but does not pass timespy stress. 2000/1075/1150mV is stable but when reaches a hotspot of 80C+ and then start to behave funky. If I up the voltage to 1175mv which supposedly should stabilize it, I'd get almost constant 80C in the hotspot and then games start to glitch. 

And then, ultimately, when playing BF5 lately I've been switching in between oc settings 1950/1075/1095mv to "stock undervolted" 1800/1075/1000mV and I don't see a reasonable decrease in FPS to justify the oc and extra heat and consumption. However, benchmarks obviously tell me the oc settings yields me performance.

Last, I always thought my stock voltage was the one reported in the curve of wattman. Although the other day I tried a different approach as hwinfo always reports the voltage I set correctly, within 0.01-2 difference. So I DDUed the driver, installed again, and ran couple of tests and hwinfo was always reporting 1125mV (no fluctuations besides screen menu) not the usual 1080 from wattmans curve. Isn't that strange?

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 113802

Dasa said:


> This is simply due to the windows registry not being cleaned up properly when changing drivers.
> Use DDU in safe mode then before installing drivers also run CCleaner and have it fix the registry.
> Is this AMD fault or Microsoft or something to do with registry tweaks for overclocking we are doing?


Did you confirm this? Do you know which entry? If so report it to AMD.


----------



## Dasa

WannaBeOCer said:


> Did you confirm this? Do you know which entry? If so report it to AMD.


That is what fixed it for me but to confirm I would have to get the bug again and repeat and I never had the problem until about a month ago while many of you had it for much longer.
If somebody else here with the problem would like to give it a try to confirm it works would be good.


----------



## ubbb69

Not touching the driver issues with this card so far. I found an older set that work for the games i am running. My question is to the people who have put them under water. Any one else have coil whine even on web browsing. I think the fan was made loud enough to cover it up lol. I am not going to Rma though as this card is running 2100/1200 game stable. Good thing i game with headphones on though. The coil whine is loud at that setting.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

Win10 pro with all the updates + using newish 20.1.2 drivers, and I just got a new timespy high score for myself!

GPU Settings I input into OverDriveNToolBeta11 to have applied:
Core: 2208mhz/1215mv
Mem: 1298mhz mem
Power:99% (using EvenMorePowerVII_1343+++ pptable)
Fan: All set to 100% on the curve, card is watercooled tho

Sustained 2165mhz on the core and 1298mhz on the mem during the benchmark according the 3dmark:

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43336806?

Feels like I'm still hitting a power limit somehow, because my sustained clockspeeds while benching only went down as I increased the voltage above 1220mv. Also no matter what I do I get crashes when I push the memory above 1299mhz. 

Note, these are benchmarking settings, not 24/7 stable or safe.


----------



## 113802

BeeDeeEff said:


> Win10 pro with all the updates + using newish 20.1.2 drivers, and I just got a new timespy high score for myself!
> 
> I set the gpu core to 2208mhz/1215mv and 1298mhz mem, 99% power target using EvenMorePowerVII_1343+++ pptable, watercooled
> 
> Sustained 2165mhz on the core and 1298mhz on the mem during the benchmark according the 3dmark:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43336806?
> 
> Feels like I'm still hitting a power limit somehow, because my sustained clockspeeds while benching only went down as I increased the voltage above 1220mv. Also no matter what I do I get crashes when I push the memory above 1299mhz. Also, these are benchmarking settings, not 24/7 stable or safe.


Great score! Don't forget to submit it: https://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_...Id=videocard_3150&cores=1#start=0#interval=20


----------



## Dasa

ubbb69 said:


> My question is to the people who have put them under water. Any one else have coil whine even on web browsing.


Thankfully my card only has coil whine when running well over 100FPS which is only when I am benchmarking.
Just luck of the draw that one.


----------



## ubbb69

Dasa said:


> Thankfully my card only has coil whine when running well over 100FPS which is only when I am benchmarking.
> Just luck of the draw that one.


It is weird. The faint hum i can hear when i scroll down a page and stops when i stop scrolling. But it is the only thing running besides the pump so it sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## 113802

ubbb69 said:


> It is weird. The faint hum i can hear when i scroll down a page and stops when i stop scrolling. But it is the only thing running besides the pump so it sticks out like a sore thumb.


My Vega 56/64 and my Radeon VII all have terrible coil whine. If the coil whine does bother you when scrolling turn off GPU hardware acceleration if the app allows. The RX Vega 56 isn't too bad since I still have the stock heatsink on it.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

Coil whine seems roughly proportional to power draw on my watercooled card, with ~265watts being the line between audible and inaudible, and 450watts sounds like a swarm of locusts. I have a very quiet custom loop, and an open-air case, so I can hear every whine and click.


----------



## Dasa

ubbb69 said:


> It is weird. The faint hum i can hear when i scroll down a page and stops when i stop scrolling. But it is the only thing running besides the pump so it sticks out like a sore thumb.


A lot of GB 5700XT and a few here and there from other brands are apparently make a clicking sound when scrolling web pages.


----------



## ubbb69

WannaBeOCer said:


> My Vega 56/64 and my Radeon VII all have terrible coil whine. If the coil whine does bother you when scrolling turn off GPU hardware acceleration if the app allows. The RX Vega 56 isn't too bad since I still have the stock heatsink on it.


Thank you. I am unsure why i overlooked this. You saved my sanity.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is there a way to buy the stock thermal pad that Radeon 7 uses?


----------



## Offler

ZealotKi11er said:


> Is there a way to buy the stock thermal pad that Radeon 7 uses?


When i was doing research on it, it should be available for OEM and hardware manufacturers, but I am not sure if its available for end customers. After my experience i would simply recommend to go with watercooling.


----------



## duox7142

So I initially filed an RMA for the VII, but with driver 19.5.1, there's 99% stability there for me that I opted to not replace the unit seeing as issues with this card are almost entirely driver and software related. Whether I've made a mistake not returning remains to be seen. At this point, it is what it is. 

I noticed 20.1.4 has released. There's been a good volume of drivers this year so far, which is a good sign. Have crashes and black screens been fixed for anyone? I'm desperate to update for future game compatibility, but can't at the risk of total system crashing.


----------



## Oversemper

BTW, I suddenly figured out that my Rad7 can be overclocked with newer drivers. I was on 20.1.2 and increasing frequency was just ignored by the drivers. I dont know what actually "enabled" overclocking but I did the following (it was prior to release of 20.1.4 drivers):
-unplugged ethernet cable (no internet);
-via control panel deleted two drivers: amd chipset and amd adrenalin;
-reboot;
-installed AMD Chipset Drivers 2.01.15.2138 of 16/1/2020 (asus rog x570-f);
-reboot;
-installed adrenalin *20.1.3*, ticking "clean install" in the installer (20.1.3 was the latest at the time);
-reboot during installing as requested by the installer;
-reboot after installing completed;
-set fan control to manual and then to 100% speed (useless coz fan is removed and its always 0 RPM as shown by drivers);
-set Power Limit to maximum allowed by default which is 20%.

Now I can set frequency to 1901 and voltage to 1011 (which is an undervolt for me, coz default is v1028) and I have a decent 5% uplift in every score! GPU-Z shows actual boosting up to 1875.

I repeat, this is without messing with the power table, everything as provided by official AMD drivers.

So, next step is to unlock higher Power Limit values using MorePowerTool (MPT), but I'll wait for newer version (latest is 1.2.0) coz I've been reading that current MPT might have some problems with 2020' drivers (may be not anymore, but I'll wait anyway).


----------



## thomasck

Installed 20.1.4,

Overclocking with Wattman still does not work, I've set 1950Mhz/1095mV and did nothing, just voltage got stuck to 1025mV. - forgot to try 100% fan trick 

Overclock through MPT works, and is also stable. - 1st time with 2020 drivers.

Apparently now I'm able to play BF5, all other previous 2020 drivers were crashing. 

Can't see any difference with or without RIS enabled - when analysing screenshots.

I've reported before I was having problems with 2020 drivers, but looks like 20.1.4 is good.


----------



## Dasa

thomasck said:


> Installed 20.1.4,
> 
> Overclocking with Wattman still does not work.


If you want to try fix it this is what worked for me after getting the bug when updating to 19.12.3 from 19.10.2
Still yet to see anyone else try it to see if it works since mentioning it a month ago.

1. Uninstall AMD driver and reboot
2. Reboot into safe mode use DDU to uninstall\scrub driver
3. Reboot into normal windows and run CC cleaner to clear junk files and repair registry
4. Install driver and reboot


----------



## Oversemper

thomasck said:


> Installed 20.1.4,
> 
> Overclocking with Wattman still does not work, I've set 1950Mhz/1095mV and did nothing, just voltage got stuck to 1025mV. - forgot to try 100% fan trick


I've just updated from 20.1.3 to 20.1.4 because Rainbow Six Siege on Vulkan API was giving me "an outdated drivers warning". With 20.1.4 this warning is gone, the game plays and feels superb (3200x1800 on [email protected] screen at 120 FPS freesync, enchanced sync and anti-lag ON).

Overclocking with 100% fan (Zero actual RPM) *works* without any third party stuff.


----------



## thomasck

Good, some positive feedback. I'm getting a black screen here and there when playing bf5, about a second and then it recovers. 
@Dasa thanks, but it did not help. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## hout17

Dasa said:


> If you want to try fix it this is what worked for me after getting the bug when updating to 19.12.3 from 19.10.2
> Still yet to see anyone else try it to see if it works since mentioning it a month ago.
> 
> 1. Uninstall AMD driver and reboot
> 2. Reboot into safe mode use DDU to uninstall\scrub driver
> 3. Reboot into normal windows and run CC cleaner to clear junk files and repair registry
> 4. Install driver and reboot


Thanks for posting your solution a while back it was worth a shot for sure. I've tried your method unfortunately I don't get the same results. Get about 10 minutes of game play if I can get BFV to load then it hangs and crashes. Reverting back fixes the issue. I tried the newest drivers that have been released this morning still the same issue. If anybody else has any other suggestions I'm open to them at this point. I think the best solution would be for AMD to fix their drivers though.


----------



## Dasa

hout17 said:


> Get about 10 minutes of game play if I can get BFV to load then it hangs and crashes.


It was a possible fix for the Overclocking problem where people would OC and have clock speed drop to 1666MHz rather than using 100% fan or different software not the game crash sorry you went to the trouble for no result.


----------



## SoloCamo

So just purchased an XFX VII for $550 new to replace my reference cooled sapphire V64. Noise is not much of a concern for me and with the blower on V64 + my decent case cooling I can hold 1615mhz at all times w/ 1100mhz mem on an UV w/ stock bios. 

I'm hoping the silicon lottery treats me right, but if not, what would the average clocks be for an air cooled card with decent ambient, good case cooling and no fear to ramp up the fans? 

Is holding 1950 core / 1150 mem a pipe dream? Mainly bought it due to the gains at 4k as V64 falls a bit flat higher up and because I want to use the blower cooler in place of my Sapphire pulse V56 as the case it's can barely cope paired with a FX9590. It dumps WAY too much heat in it and my FX hovers around 61-62c with turbo disabled (locked at 4.7ghz)

I have not received the card, it will be here in a few days but I've been researching to no solid conclusion.


----------



## 113802

SoloCamo said:


> So just purchased an XFX VII for $550 new to replace my reference cooled sapphire V64. Noise is not much of a concern for me and with the blower on V64 + my decent case cooling I can hold 1615mhz at all times w/ 1100mhz mem on an UV w/ stock bios.
> 
> I'm hoping the silicon lottery treats me right, but if not, what would the average clocks be for an air cooled card with decent ambient, good case cooling and no fear to ramp up the fans?
> 
> Is holding 1950 core / 1150 mem a pipe dream? Mainly bought it due to the gains at 4k as V64 falls a bit flat higher up and because I want to use the blower cooler in place of my Sapphire pulse V56 as the case it's can barely cope paired with a FX9590. It dumps WAY too much heat in it and my FX hovers around 61-62c with turbo disabled (locked at 4.7ghz)
> 
> I have not received the card, it will be here in a few days but I've been researching to no solid conclusion.


I ran my card at 1950/1200 w/ 1070mV until EK released their GPU blocks without an issue. With the fan profile set to default the junction temp would hit 110c and if I set it to the highest which was around 3850RPM(I think?) it was at around 85c.


----------



## thomasck

After almost a year with the card, many and many drivers, I'm having the 1st weird problem, memory clock gets stuck around 350-800MHz. Rebooting solves the problem temporarily, then it comes back after in the next reboot. I'm kinda willing to move to nVidia, honestly, I just don't have time to be tweaking etc like when I was younger. Looks like is difficult to just make it work and let it alone, it's been fine for a while with mpt and 19.11.3, now this happening. Gonna sort, of course, but is time consuming.


----------



## 113802

thomasck said:


> After almost a year with the card, many and many drivers, I'm having the 1st weird problem, memory clock gets stuck around 350-800MHz. Rebooting solves the problem temporarily, then it comes back after in the next reboot. I'm kinda willing to move to nVidia, honestly, I just don't have time to be tweaking etc like when I was younger. Looks like is difficult to just make it work and let it alone, it's been fine for a while with mpt and 19.11.3, now this happening. Gonna sort, of course, but is time consuming.


I've only had that issue when running applications that utilize hardware acceleration in the background. If you do the same turn off hardware acceleration in those apps. 

Browsers/discord


----------



## thomasck

WannaBeOCer said:


> I've only had that issue when running applications that utilize hardware acceleration in the background. If you do the same turn off hardware acceleration in those apps.
> 
> Browsers/discord


That's what I'm checking , thanks WannaBeOCer


----------



## Dasa

SoloCamo said:


> I'm hoping the silicon lottery treats me right, but if not, what would the average clocks be for an air cooled card with decent ambient, good case cooling and no fear to ramp up the fans?
> Is holding 1950 core / 1150 mem a pipe dream?


It will largely come down to how good your case airflow is and ambient room temp.



WannaBeOCer said:


> I ran my card at 1950/1200 w/ 1070mV until EK released their GPU blocks without an issue. With the fan profile set to default the junction temp would hit 110c and if I set it to the highest which was around 3850RPM(I think?) it was at around 85c.


That is a silicon lottery card right there.

My card runs 1143mv at stock and can undervolt to 1070mv at 1800MHz but requires ~1153mv to run 1900/1200 and ~1178mv to run 2000/1200 on water.
However my temps with stock cooling were better than most suggesting better than average core contact on my card.


--------------------------------------------------
One of my first overclocked 3dmark runs on air

2000/1000
1126mv +20 Power

100% fan, J max 97c, ambient ~25c

Graphics Score 30 827
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18622210

2010MHz even up to 1200mv crashes

Graphics score was ~200 lower with 1168mv
Actual clock speed was ~1900-1980 

---------------------------------------------------

This was the best firestrike score with a unstable OC I managed while on air

Graphics Score 32,319
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18631627

2045/1200
1166mv (Fixed it was crashing instantly over 2000MHz with 2d v at default as it didn't ramp up quick enough)
+20 Power (peak power use 489w at wall)
J max 108c in Graphics test one thermal throttled to 1950-2000MHz while graphics test 2 ran 2000-2045MHz
Ambient ~10c


----------



## SoloCamo

Dasa said:


> It will largely come down to how good your case airflow is and ambient room temp.


Ambient no higher than 72°F. Case is a Thor V2, 3x 230mm fans (one intake upfront, one upgraded Bitfenix fan side intake right over gpu, one exhaust at top) Also have 2x Silverstone Tek 140mm x 38mm, one as intake on the bottom feeding the gpu and one as rear exhaust on the case. These two fans even on quiet mode push a good deal of cfm. Case is also very well vented.

I can keep my V64 at 1615+ / 1100 mem cool pretty easily in my environment so I'm hopeful for the VII to do ok.

On that note, I've been using GCN since the 7970 (Had an XFX Double D 7970Ghz that oc'ed VERY well considering it's poor reviews), and my last two flagships were the 290x and V64 both with stock blowers. Is the VII audibly louder/more annoying? I know all the reviewers blasted it but I can't see a triple fan design being worse than running a blower at 75% or higher.


----------



## wholeeo

Just got the XFX VII and am scoring lower in TimeSpy than with my Gigabyte 5700 XT OC. Guess I should have done more homework on how these compare vs Navi. Maybe I’ll regulate it to my secondary system.


----------



## 113802

wholeeo said:


> Just got the XFX VII and am scoring lower in TimeSpy than with my Gigabyte 5700 XT OC. Guess I should have done more homework on how these compare vs Navi. Maybe Iâ€™️ll regulate it to my secondary system.


It's slightly slower in TimeSpy but overall it's faster in actual titles.


----------



## wholeeo

WannaBeOCer said:


> It's slightly slower in TimeSpy but overall it's faster in actual titles.


Thanks, I’m kind of torn about which to keep for 4K. :worriedsm


----------



## 113802

wholeeo said:


> Thanks, I’m kind of torn about which to keep for 4K. :worriedsm


https://www.techpowerup.com/review/powercolor-radeon-rx-5600-xt-red-devil/27.html


----------



## SoloCamo

wholeeo said:


> Thanks, I’m kind of torn about which to keep for 4K. :worriedsm


At 4k the VII is the better choice. I contemplated going from my V64 to a 5700XT but opted for the VII instead as I play at 4k.

Side note:

Received the VII today. No driver reinstall, just pull out V64 and put in VII. Quick and dirty oc of 1925/1150 seems to be stable at 1060mv (stock was 1073) w/ 20+ power limit. Holds around 1875-1915mhz during a Heaven loop. Had it running near 2ghz for a bit but the hot spot, well, got too hot and it backed off too much. Seemed stable with 1200mhz mem but saw some artifacting after extended tests.

Is Hynix a good or bad thing on VII?

And no, the noise isn't that bad. Even at 100% fan speed it's quite a bit quieter than my V64's blower when pushed above 70%.


----------



## Dasa

SoloCamo said:


> Is Hynix a good or bad thing on VII?


Doesn't really matter as far as I know.
I think the tCL24 latency on my Hynix card may be a notch slower than others with Samsung but tightening it reduces performance for me.

Sounds like you have a decent card for air congrats.


----------



## SoloCamo

Yea, think I did ok so far. Could certainly be a lot worse.

Settling for 1906/1150 same volts, but with closer to stock fan curve. Still keeps me around 1875mhz in game. Junction doesn't hit much over 100 on very demanding titles at 4k w/ msaa.

That said, fan's seem a bit odd to me. Sometimes the settings apply, sometimes despite my settings it ramps up to 93% even if max is forced to 80%. Anyone run into this?


----------



## Offler

So after nearly one year...

1. I am stuck with Catalyst 19.5.2 and i am unwilling to upgrade. There are various reasons.
a) Stability
Newer drivers tend to crash.

b) Features
Older Catalyst Panel has FRTC, and i am used to play on 4K capped at 60fps/Hz, full details, AA Off, Vsync On, FreeSync On.
Image quality is excellent, the system does not overheat, overall power consumption is lower.

2. Watercooling is a must.
I tried few mods on the original cooler, but the card was overheating all the time.


Once the cooling was fixed, and when it has the correct drivers, its the best card i had so far.


----------



## duox7142

Offler said:


> So after nearly one year...
> 
> 1. I am stuck with Catalyst 19.5.2 and i am unwilling to upgrade. There are various reasons.
> a) Stability
> Newer drivers tend to crash.
> 
> b) Features
> Older Catalyst Panel has FRTC, and i am used to play on 4K capped at 60fps/Hz, full details, AA Off, Vsync On, FreeSync On.
> Image quality is excellent, the system does not overheat, overall power consumption is lower.
> 
> 2. Watercooling is a must.
> I tried few mods on the original cooler, but the card was overheating all the time.
> 
> 
> Once the cooling was fixed, and when it has the correct drivers, its the best card i had so far.


I went ahead and tried 19.5 drivers on my Radeon VII. It had been stable for about a month until last night. It would consistently freeze > black screen > maybe system lock, maybe drivers restart. There was no new variable introduced on my computer in the last month to that night to cause this issue. It is infuriating as I was pushing progression in the latest WoW raid, so those of you know raid in WoW may know that a computer crash on a hard boss is the absolute last time that should ever happen.

I've updated to 20.2, while I think it is less stable in some regards, especially with a game + Youtube, there's been other fixes that may improve the situation. Hard to tell. 

I hate having to do regression testing for a AMD's once flagship product I bought with my own money.


----------



## wholeeo

Has anyone gotten a static image at times with their cards when say changing resolution, BSOD, or waking their system up from sleep? It usually happens to me when rebooting from macOS back into Windows since on macOS the 4K resolution is upscaled and then rescaled down to a lower res for "Retina". It also sometimes happens if I BSOD.

Seems like an AMD thing since it's happened with my previous RX 580, 5700 XT, and for the first time it happened with my VII yesterday. I've never seen this on Nvidia throughout the years. I thought it was a problem with my new monitor.


----------



## Oversemper

Offler said:


> So after nearly one year...
> 1. I am stuck with Catalyst 19.5.2 and i am unwilling to upgrade. There are various reasons.


Was also on 19.5.2 without experimenting with newer drivers until a platform switch with windows reinstall and moved to 2020 drivers (now on 20.1.4).



Offler said:


> a) Stability
> Newer drivers tend to crash.


On 20.1.3 and 20.1.4 (had to install 20.1.4 for Rainbow Six Siege Vulkan API) never had any stability problems even on undervoltage+overclock (but withing PW 20%) in the following games: pugb, cs go, r6 siege, wolfenstein 2, gta5, sniper elite 4, lots of 3dmark tortures runs.



Offler said:


> b) Features
> Older Catalyst Panel has FRTC, and i am used to play on 4K capped at 60fps/Hz, full details, AA Off, Vsync On, FreeSync On.
> Image quality is excellent, the system does not overheat, overall power consumption is lower.


Newer drivers has chill where you can set limit. However, I'm not using chill and I was never using FRTC because it actually messes with the game's engine. It is best to cap FPS in the settings of the game to match frequency of the monitor (maybe 1-2 frames less) and enable Enhanced sync in the radeon drivers which will drop occasional redundant frames preventing tearing. E.g. in r6 siege in the ini file there is a setting "FPSLimit=XX". If I set 59 and enable freesync it still tears from time to time, coz fps spikes over 60, but with enhanced sync enabled together with freesync, it is butter smooth and tear free. However, for me in r6 siege, best is to move from 4k to 3200x1800 and cap 120fps (double the monitor refresh rate) which noticeably increase overall responsiveness (input lag) of the game on the 60hz screen. At 120fps freesync doesn't work but enhanced sync for every monitor refresh tick has a choice of 1-2 frames to feed to the screen, so it is the same butter smooth, tear free and less input lag. For single player games or GTA (not much of a shootings game) I still cap to 59fps+freesync+enhanced sync (4k, higher quality settings), coz additional responsiveness is needed only in competitive online shooters. 



Offler said:


> 2. Watercooling is a must.
> I tried few mods on the original cooler, but the card was overheating all the time.


Well, it depends on the overall setup. Initially I had a corsair water on the CPU and rad7 with stock cooler run pretty quiet at [email protected] However, not every rad7 can be downvolted that much. Under a custom loop rad7 shines (but which GPU doesn't?), but I didn't notice it (rad7 with ref. cooler) to be substantially different noise-wise/heat-wise from 290x and vega64 all of which I had at the time.


----------



## Jesaul

I am fully stable on 20.1.4. But I use morepwertool with much higher lower frequency.
I've also tried to increase 0 state for memory to 800MHz without any luck.


----------



## Offler

Oversemper said:


> Newer drivers has chill where you can set limit. However, I'm not using chill and I was never using FRTC because it actually messes with the game's engine. It is best to cap FPS in the settings of the game to match frequency of the monitor (maybe 1-2 frames less) and enable Enhanced sync in the radeon drivers which will drop occasional redundant frames preventing tearing. E.g. in r6 siege in the ini file there is a setting "FPSLimit=XX". If I set 59 and enable freesync it still tears from time to time, coz fps spikes over 60, but with enhanced sync enabled together with freesync, it is butter smooth and tear free. However, for me in r6 siege, best is to move from 4k to 3200x1800 and cap 120fps (double the monitor refresh rate) which noticeably increase overall responsiveness (input lag) of the game on the 60hz screen. At 120fps freesync doesn't work but enhanced sync for every monitor refresh tick has a choice of 1-2 frames to feed to the screen, so it is the same butter smooth, tear free and less input lag. For single player games or GTA (not much of a shootings game) I still cap to 59fps+freesync+enhanced sync (4k, higher quality settings), coz additional responsiveness is needed only in competitive online shooters.
> \


Frame limiter in the game is usually the best solution, because engine can then manage mesh data generation on a regular pace. However old games did not counted with current hardware capabilities. In quite recent games (such as witcher 2) you can achieve up to 2000 fps mainly in the menu. Frame limiter is a must.

Chill is a nice feature, however it did not fixed this particular issue i had with old games. Results are high-pitched coil whine, maximum GPU utilization (heat and power consumption) for no good reason.

Also responsiveness... Frame rate and input lag... basically its important to have frames generated at regular pace. Also since i play mostly RPGs i prefer high image quality. But its important to note that current settings i use on Witcher 3 the responsiveness is excellent.


----------



## heavyarms1912

Is VII limited by the SoC clock at 972 Mhz?


----------



## SoloCamo

Anyone lend a hand here? My Radeon VII seems to flat out ignore my any fan settings I'm applying at this point, regardless of driver tried. As it get's near to 100*c Junction it just goes to 100% fan speed. I can set max rpm, it ignores it, I can set a custom curve, it ignores it, I can leave it to stock/auto and it ignores it.

Also considering to do the washer mod with these https://www.lowes.com/pd/Hillman-4-Count-6-x-5-16-in-Nylon-Standard-SAE-Flat-Washer/3013080 (those are correct, yes?) to tame the beast a bit. My case has great cooling and all, but this thing has been far more challenging than my 290x or V64 ever were thermally.


----------



## Dasa

Most of us don't use GPU fan control anymore.
There is a chance that giving it a good scrub with ddu and ccleaner before reinstalling drivers may help.
Maybe there is some other software conflicting with the fan speed control but jumping to 100% at 100c sounds like some kinda fail safe kicking in early.


----------



## Offler

SoloCamo said:


> Anyone lend a hand here? My Radeon VII seems to flat out ignore my any fan settings I'm applying at this point, regardless of driver tried. As it get's near to 100*c Junction it just goes to 100% fan speed. I can set max rpm, it ignores it, I can set a custom curve, it ignores it, I can leave it to stock/auto and it ignores it.
> 
> Also considering to do the washer mod with these https://www.lowes.com/pd/Hillman-4-Count-6-x-5-16-in-Nylon-Standard-SAE-Flat-Washer/3013080 (those are correct, yes?) to tame the beast a bit. My case has great cooling and all, but this thing has been far more challenging than my 290x or V64 ever were thermally.


There is an issue which causes the fan to ignore the settings in the driver. Its not exactly clear from where the card reads the fan curve data...

Most people who decided to keep using this card (still its excellent design and performance) took watercooling, while fans are now independend on the card and driver.


----------



## thomasck

Not sure if is normal, but the card should throttle when around 100C, right? Mine is throttling around 80C, and when exceeds this value by 3-4C any 3dmark stress test fails. Would not be the JC attached to the core temperature then? Like, when we are on air, JC is around 105C and would throttle, and gpu would be around 60-70. 
On water, where gpu is is around 48C, JT is getting a maximum (and crashing) of 80-82. Does this make any sense? Or my card is really bad?

I'm really, really stable at 1950mhz/1075mhz(hbm oc does not really have much impact in performance) at 1095mV. When I push 2000mhz/1075mhz/1160mv I'm stable as long as I don't breach 80+C in the JT.

I'm under water, 3x360, dual pumps.

Any thoughts?

Edit,

I just loaded the stable profile, 1950mhz/1075mhz and bumped the voltage from 1095mv to 1100mv in order to have more heat, and lowered all fans and pumps, otherwise is difficult to breach 80C. So, as soon as I got 83C in the JT I got a crash in timespy extreme. I haven't seen any other R7 with this behaviour around here.


----------



## SoloCamo

thomasck said:


> Not sure if is normal, but the card should throttle when around 100C, right? Mine is throttling around 80C, and when exceeds this value by 3-4C any 3dmark stress test fails. Would not be the JC attached to the core temperature then? Like, when we are on air, JC is around 105C and would throttle, and gpu would be around 60-70.
> On water, where gpu is is around 48C, JC is getting a maximum (and crashing) of 80-82. Does this make any sense? Or my card is really bad?
> 
> I'm really, really stable at 1950mhz/1075mhz(hbm oc does not really have much impact in performance) at 1095mV. When I push 2000mhz/1075mhz/1160mv I'm stable as long as I don't breach 80+C in the JT.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Edit,
> 
> I just loaded the stable profile, 1950mhz/1075mhz and bumped the voltage from 1095mv to 1100mv in order to have more heat, and lowered all fans and pumps, otherwise is difficult to breach 80C. So, as soon as I got 83C in the JT I got a crash in timespy extreme. I haven't seen any other R7 with this behaviour around here.


My card doesn't throttle until closer to 110C. I'm sitting at 1906 core / 1200mhz mem with 1055mv at the moment. I'd try different drivers if you haven't already as I believe a few had issues with temps being reported incorrectly. Also, what is your power limit set to?

Did the washer mod with the #6 nylon washer's I posted above and it was good for at minimum 5-6C off junction temp with stock pad. Even running 200% res scale at 4k junction doesn't hit 110C any more (and that's with BFV at all ultra). Those settings has BFV near 30fps on 64 player conquest all ultra settings. Isn't 200% of 4k technically 8k? This card is pretty impressive considering. Really wish I could justify the cost of a loop as I feel my card has lot's of potential but the justification for me swapping my half decent blower V64 was due to the $550 price point. Can't justify another $200 plus for higher clocks.


----------



## thomasck

@SoloCamo Are you on air or water? Either way, I think the cards should throttle around 110C despite the cooling, water or air, that's why I'm kinda thinking what might be my problem. I don't remember what was the behaviour when I was on air (that was just for a couple of weeks since release of the card).

I've got it since release so I've gone through most of the drivers, I stuck with 19.5.2 for a long time (and testing the others that were released), then after 19.11.3 for couple of months, and now I'm using the latest one after a windows format, and so far no issues - besides this 83C+- JC issue.

I'm using MPT, so min power is set to 30% and max is set to 50%, and power limit is 285W. - I don't really know if these limits work, when using 19.5.2 (the one with wattman working properly) I've done many tests running windowed benchmarks and sliding the power limit to many positions and the power draw from HWiNFO did not change anything besides some 10-20W. 

I've tried the washer mod when I was on air, but before trying it I just tightened the screws all the way down, then noted down the temps, then applied the washer mod, and the temps were within margin of error - as some others stated before.

What I'm thinking is, or the card there's some kind of problem, or the base of the gpu water block is not perfect, or the thermal paste is not making a good contact, which the last one does not make sense, I cleaned the block a week ago and upon removal I could see it was really well spread all over.

Edit

Some extras, I ran plenty of times of time spy normal and extreme, and all three firestrike and well, with fans up to 80% all of them passed no problems, but with 60% all extreme or ultra failed around 83C. The thing is, why I'm having problems at around 83C?


----------



## serave

SoloCamo said:


> My card doesn't throttle until closer to 110C. I'm sitting at 1906 core / 1200mhz mem with 1055mv at the moment. I'd try different drivers if you haven't already as I believe a few had issues with temps being reported incorrectly. Also, what is your power limit set to?
> 
> Did the washer mod with the #6 nylon washer's I posted above and it was good for at minimum 5-6C off junction temp with stock pad. Even running 200% res scale at 4k junction doesn't hit 110C any more (and that's with BFV at all ultra). Those settings has BFV near 30fps on 64 player conquest all ultra settings. Isn't 200% of 4k technically 8k? This card is pretty impressive considering. Really wish I could justify the cost of a loop as I feel my card has lot's of potential but the justification for me swapping my half decent blower V64 was due to the $550 price point. Can't justify another $200 plus for higher clocks.


I'm currently in the same situation atm, was thinking about getting a loop, but the EK Block and shipping alone costs me almost €140 (even after their clearance sale)

If you ran into a fan problem i suggest strapping two 120MM fans on the stock heatsink, i had mine done with the stock Corsair 275R fans and the temps were pretty much the same with a LOT lower noise level,

Going to get them fan changed with 2 Vardars hoping it would improve it a bit more and give me some headroom to overclock a wee bit


----------



## SoloCamo

serave said:


> I'm currently in the same situation atm, was thinking about getting a loop, but the EK Block and shipping alone costs me almost €140 (even after their clearance sale)
> 
> If you ran into a fan problem i suggest strapping two 120MM fans on the stock heatsink, i had mine done with the stock Corsair 275R fans and the temps were pretty much the same with a LOT lower noise level,
> 
> Going to get them fan changed with 2 Vardars hoping it would improve it a bit more and give me some headroom to overclock a wee bit


Cool idea, thanks. Have tons of spare 120mm fans, a few made for high pressure I could probably use on this. Going to try to reverse my cases side panel 230mm from intake to exhaust to see if that helps pull heat away from the gpu. Doubt it'll do much but it's worth a shot. Case is extremely well vented as is though. 

Starting to get frustrated a bit with this card. I bumped voltage back up to 1061mv as I found that anything under wasn't as stable as I thought. So my go to gaming settings have been 1906core/1200mem, +20 p/l and 1061mV. After a good 20 min session of BFV at 4k I get a random crash to desktop. No error, nothing weird, game just closes out. This has happened before, but on lower voltages which is why I went back to, what I thought was a stable 1061mV.

Anyone experience this?

Also, I'm on the latest drivers, are the 19.5's worth it for Radeon VII?


----------



## thomasck

@SoloCamo well, you can try them. I used 19.5.2 for a long time until I changed to 19.11.3. If you dont use RIS and antilag 19.5.2 is fine and wattman works. I think wattman also works on 19.7.5, not sure.

And well, I don't know anything any more, as I said before in this topic I had trouble with most 2020 drivers. And after formatting windows I'm stable with 20.1.4 (which I was not) and 20.2.1. This rig is just used to gaming so besides drivers/bios/windows updates, nothing else is going on. I played all the weekend long and nothing, not a single crash - besides the 83C problem when pushing the card.

And talking about the 83C problem, I took the gpu out from the loop, and added the washers (1-2mm maybe, no more than that for sure) that came with the bykski gpu block and guess what.. It's better.. The card is fluctuating around 83-90C, whereas would have crashed without the washers. So, there's a contact problem somewhere.


----------



## skline00

Just installed an EK block and backplate on my Radeon VII last week. Running much cooler.


----------



## thomasck

@skline00 what is the maximum JT that you are getting, along clocks and voltage?


----------



## Mylittlepwny2

Just realized this topic existed! I've had my Radeon VII under water (EKWB block and backplate). What is everyone seeing for voltages and clock speed scaling?

Stock for me was 1083 mV. I am able to run stock speeds (1800 MHz) at 990 mV. I typically use a 2000 MHz overclock since I can still do that at a slight undervolt @1070 mV and temps never get beyond 59C at the hotspot. 

I can do 2100 MHz @ 1150 mV but with junction temps hitting 75C or so for such a small performance gain I dont really run this.

My max (for benchmarks only) is 2210 MHz @1218 mV. But temps can hit 95C+ if left running for an extended gaming session. That's simply too high for my tastes with being under water.

Anyways what kinds of results are you all seeing? I feel like my card was pretty average with the 1083 mV stock rating.


----------



## serave

SoloCamo said:


> Cool idea, thanks. Have tons of spare 120mm fans, a few made for high pressure I could probably use on this. Going to try to reverse my cases side panel 230mm from intake to exhaust to see if that helps pull heat away from the gpu. Doubt it'll do much but it's worth a shot. Case is extremely well vented as is though.
> 
> Starting to get frustrated a bit with this card. I bumped voltage back up to 1061mv as I found that anything under wasn't as stable as I thought. So my go to gaming settings have been 1906core/1200mem, +20 p/l and 1061mV. After a good 20 min session of BFV at 4k I get a random crash to desktop. No error, nothing weird, game just closes out. This has happened before, but on lower voltages which is why I went back to, what I thought was a stable 1061mV.
> 
> Anyone experience this?
> 
> Also, I'm on the latest drivers, are the 19.5's worth it for Radeon VII?


Same man, same, was thinking about going Nvidia but nothing is worth upgrading for except the 2080Ti which is crazy expensive XD



Mylittlepwny2 said:


> Just realized this topic existed! I've had my Radeon VII under water (EKWB block and backplate). What is everyone seeing for voltages and clock speed scaling?
> 
> Stock for me was 1083 mV. I am able to run stock speeds (1800 MHz) at 990 mV. I typically use a 2000 MHz overclock since I can still do that at a slight undervolt @1070 mV and temps never get beyond 59C at the hotspot.
> 
> I can do 2100 MHz @ 1150 mV but with junction temps hitting 75C or so for such a small performance gain I dont really run this.
> 
> My max (for benchmarks only) is 2210 MHz @1218 mV. But temps can hit 95C+ if left running for an extended gaming session. That's simply too high for my tastes with being under water.
> 
> Anyways what kinds of results are you all seeing? I feel like my card was pretty average with the 1083 mV stock rating.


I'm currently at 1810Mhz @975mV havent tried overclocking much / put in underwater, i did slap the Morpheus II a while ago and it really didnt help much except the noise levels


----------



## Dasa

1143mv stock
~1075mv undervolt at 1800MHz
~1150mv for 1900MHz
~1180mv for ~2000MHz
~1240mv for ~2100MHz TJ max tops out around 70c at full pump speed or averages ~75c peaking at 80c with quiet settings but this is using a silver CPU block the old Storm G5 made for direct die cooling back in 2004.
These are fairly stable settings, for benchmarking I can use far less v or push the clocks a little higher topping out around 2175MHz core 1300MHz mem but beyond 1240mv is not worth it as the card throttles to heavily due to power limits it ends up running lower clocks.


----------



## skline00

thomasck said:


> @skline00 what is the maximum JT that you are getting, along clocks and voltage?


Haven't played around with it much yet.

I'm going to use both the Radeon Overclocking tool and then MSI Afterburner to see.

Right now everything is set to stock.

As I write this, the cuurent temp of the gpu is 26C with Junction Temp at 27C


----------



## thomasck

@skline00 depending on the driver you are using, radeon overclocking or afterburner might not work. For 19.11.3 onwards I'm using MPT. For 19.5.2 and 19.7.5 I use wattman.


----------



## skline00

thomasck, what is MPT?


----------



## Dasa

More power tool
https://www.igorslab.de/morepowerto...x-5700-xt-tweaking-and-overclocking-software/


----------



## SoloCamo

Did a DDU clean install, used 19.5 and if anything had slightly worse performance then the latest driver (perhaps just perceived). Fan issue ramping to max still presented itself. Reinstalled back to the latest and the same OC held fine through rounds of BFV.

The confusion and further testing continues...

For those that did the washer mod, what were the steps taken? I'm finding conflicting tutorials online... I put the nylon washer between the pcb and under the bracket so when I screwed it in the spring should be inside the washer - is this not correct?

What I find however is that this card is bottlenecked by my 4790k, despite 4.6ghz clocks and c10 2400mhz memory. At anything under 90% res scale of 4k with all ultra, the lows and average fps are about the same. Obviously max fps will be higher in more gpu bound areas but it was interesting to finally see this cpu show some weakness after near 6 years of ownership.


----------



## 113802

SoloCamo said:


> Did a DDU clean install, used 19.5 and if anything had slightly worse performance then the latest driver (perhaps just perceived). Fan issue ramping to max still presented itself. Reinstalled back to the latest and the same OC held fine through rounds of BFV.
> 
> The confusion and further testing continues...
> 
> For those that did the washer mod, what were the steps taken? I'm finding conflicting tutorials online... I put the nylon washer between the pcb and under the bracket so when I screwed it in the spring should be inside the washer - is this not correct?
> 
> What I find however is that this card is bottlenecked by my 4790k, despite 4.6ghz clocks and c10 2400mhz memory. At anything under 90% res scale of 4k with all ultra, the lows and average fps are about the same. Obviously max fps will be higher in more gpu bound areas but it was interesting to finally see this cpu show some weakness after near 6 years of ownership.


Anything below 19.7.1 uses more power but usually has higher performance at the same clock speed. I noticed with 20.2.1 I can actually bench at 2200Mhz/1250 but it uses the same power and benches similar to 2150Mhz/1250 on 19.5.2.


----------



## SoloCamo

WannaBeOCer said:


> Anything below 19.7.1 uses more power but usually has higher performance at the same clock speed. I noticed with 20.2.1 I can actually bench at 2200Mhz/1250 but it uses the same power and benches similar to 2150Mhz/1250 on 19.5.2.


Interesting to know, thanks. Going from default settings to my OC settings gains me 8-9fps at 4k on BFV so that's pretty impressive. Really tempted to get a waterblock for it but my whole system needs an overhaul prior anyways.

I think some of my crashing may be related to launching the game with radeon anti lag enabled. Just tried a round with it on and in like 5 minutes it did a CTD. Launched it without through origin and I've been playing a good 15 mins so far. Will keep testing.

Edit: yup, 30 mins+ no issues with anti lag offer.


----------



## thomasck

@SoloCamo I've just set it in between the PCB and bracket. I've thought in placing it on the bracket then putting the screw on top but that would increase the pressure too much to screw them down, and I feel that pressure is already too much for those little screws. 
@WannaBeOCer when you run 3dmark stress tests, do you notice issues around 85C in the JT? Can you please take a look in my post above (if you have the time) where I talk about some temperature issues and compare that with your experience? 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 113802

thomasck said:


> @SoloCamo I've just set it in between the PCB and bracket. I've thought in placing it on the bracket then putting the screw on top but that would increase the pressure too much to screw them down, and I feel that pressure is already too much for those little screws.
> @WannaBeOCer when you run 3dmark stress tests, do you notice issues around 85C in the JT? Can you please take a look in my post above (if you have the time) where I talk about some temperature issues and compare that with your experience?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


What kind of issues do you experience with a JT of 85c? I have my fans set to 300 rpm so the junction temp reaches 90-100c while the edge temp is around 48c.


----------



## thomasck

@WannaBeOCer Freezes, hangs, crashes. Normally it should go up 100C+ as you just said, mine barely touches 90C and hangs. It was worse before, around 82C, so then I applied some more pressure do the bracket and got slightly better, but still far away from being able to sustain anything close to 100C. That's not normal.


----------



## 113802

thomasck said:


> @WannaBeOCer Freezes, hangs, crashes. Normally it should go up 100C+ as you just said, mine barely touches 90C and hangs. It was worse before, around 82C, so then I applied some more pressure do the bracket and got slightly better, but still far away from being able to sustain anything close to 100C. That's not normal.


That is strange, which bios version are you using?


----------



## thomasck

WannaBeOCer said:


> That is strange, which bios version are you using?


Stock one? I mean, the only bios released after the card was released. I think, IIRC that bios was released two weeks after the card to implement uefi into it or something like that. Since then, no other bios release that I'm aware of.

Edit

v106

Edit 2

Can't know which one I'm using for real, I remember flashing v106. Now I've been to Asrock website and there's another bios, 190221, which "Improve graphics card compatibility."

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 113802

thomasck said:


> Stock one? I mean, the only bios released after the card was released. I think, IIRC that bios was released two weeks after the card to implement uefi into it or something like that. Since then, no other bios release that I'm aware of.
> 
> Edit
> 
> v106
> 
> Edit 2
> 
> Can't know which one I'm using for real, I remember flashing v106. Now I've been to Asrock website and there's another bios, 190221, which "Improve graphics card compatibility."
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


There are three bios, I had all three on my card since it came with a legacy only bios. Second one v105 was the first UEFI. The Asrock one is v105. 

016.004.000.038.011717 is v106


----------



## SoloCamo

So tried reversing the 230mm to exhaust but it hit the two 8x pin power cables (no guard on intake side). Swapped it out for 2x 120mm level with the card (low profiles, but still move good air) as exhaust and temps were worse. Now swapped in 3x 120mm as intake and temps are still high, but far better. Junction rarely hitting 110c even during BFV which is by far what stresses it most in my testing gaming wise. 

Odd behavior, but not complaining, card rarely dips below 1875mhz (usually holds 1879-1880) though core is set to 1901 as max state. Isn't Vega usually 50mhz or so lower by default? I know my V64 had to be tuned this way.

Also, seems my crashing issues were related to Radeon Antilag.. Few rounds without it and it's been rock solid.


----------



## SoloCamo

So undervolting has been interesting. Put it at 900mV, stock p/l, 1625core and 1200mhz HBM2. Didn't break 83C JT with only 1500-1800rpm on the fans. Performance was still pretty good actually with rare dips below 60fps on BFV all Ultra at 4k. These are pretty much the same clocks my V64 would hold (never dipping below 1615 core) on extended sessions with memory bandwidth being through the roof with VII in comparison. 

Vega really is bandwidth starved isn't it?

Edit:

Wow, even at those slow clocks, going from 1000mhz to 1200mhz HMB2 while looking in the distance again, at 4k ultra, gained me 5fps. That's nuts to me how bandwidth constrained this architecture is even with such low clocks - at least on the frostbite engine.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

In timespy: 2187mhz gpu core(effective), 1275mhz memory

Latest drivers (20.2.1), windows 10, colder ambient let me pull another few mhz over my last highest bench.

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10631143


----------



## SoloCamo

BeeDeeEff said:


> In timespy: 2187mhz gpu core(effective), 1275mhz memory
> 
> Latest drivers (20.2.1), windows 10, colder ambient let me pull another few mhz over my last highest bench.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10631143


Good clocks, what setting was Timespy run at? Just wanting to compare my score to it.

Side note:

Been doing more underclocking / undervolting. 800mV and I hold 1400mhz w/ hbm2 still at 1000. Barely uses 100w per Wattman under load. Performance is not far off from a 1600mhz Vega 64, in fact I'd say it's better - at least at 4k. Fan doesn't even hit 900rpm with this too when my V64's blower fan was screaming to keep that performance level.

Also added the fourth 120mm fan to my side panel as intake. So now technically 480mm of cooling power vs a single 230mm fan. With the location of the mounting, these are actually better positioned to blow away hot air from the card while also supply the intakes of it plenty of fresh air.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

SoloCamo said:


> Good clocks, what setting was Timespy run at? Just wanting to compare my score to it.


Default settings for Timespy, not Timespy Extreme (4k). Just click run on Timespy without setting anything custom. It's what is required for your result to be on the leaderboard for that test.


----------



## SoloCamo

BeeDeeEff said:


> Default settings for Timespy, not Timespy Extreme (4k). Just click run on Timespy without setting anything custom. It's what is required for your result to be on the leaderboard for that test.


Ok cool, thanks for confirming. Will run it tonight at some point. :thumb:


----------



## SoloCamo

7151 gpu score....1400mhz core / 1000mhz hbm2 800mV.. So around stock 1070ti/V64 performance in Timespy, yet using watts around a gpu like the 1660. Pretty impressive. 

9449 gpu score....1901mhz core / 1200mhz hmb2 1061mV

Despite all the negative reviews and people talking crap on it, I'm really happy with this card and am glad to have it in my GCN collection. Will only replace if and when Navi gets it's crap together and has a good performance lead... at 4k.


----------



## 113802

SoloCamo said:


> 7151 gpu score....1400mhz core / 1000mhz hbm2 800mV.. So around stock 1070ti/V64 performance in Timespy, yet using watts around a gpu like the 1660. Pretty impressive.
> 
> 9449 gpu score....1901mhz core / 1200mhz hmb2 1061mV
> 
> Despite all the negative reviews and people talking crap on it, I'm really happy with this card.


https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43989923?

1400/1200Mhz w/ 800mV


----------



## SoloCamo

WannaBeOCer said:


> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43989923?
> 
> 1400/1200Mhz w/ 800mV


Matched the clocks and got 7219

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43990002?

I also run with texture filtering forced to high in drivers, but I'm not sure how much of a difference that makes... will run a test at standard.

Crazy how much of a difference a 9900k vs 4790k makes even with these relatively low clocks on overall score.


----------



## 113802

SoloCamo said:


> Matched the clocks and got 7219
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/43990002?
> 
> I also run with texture filtering forced to high in drivers, but I'm not sure how much of a difference that makes... will run a test at standard.
> 
> Crazy how much of a difference a 9900k vs 4790k makes even with these relatively low clocks on overall score.


It was frustrating when uploading 3DMark results with decent GPU scores to HWBot. It's the reason why I modded my bios to upgrade from my 6700k.


----------



## duox7142

So my R7 is still having issues after doing absolutely everything under the sun to resolve. Full Windows reinstall, clean driver installs, disable hardware acceleration, no OCs, 19.5.2 drivers. Thing I did try recently was something I heard of in Vega 64. AdoredTV had a video talking about random periodic driver/computer crashes, that couldn't be stress tested, but just happened after time, in any situation. The solution for those in that video was to set Memory clock speed to manual at the topmost default speed. So I attempted a similar fix, just locking the memory clock rate, and instantly the computer developed a half second stutter every 30 seconds or so, until the driver died and took the OS with it. Rebooting on default settings, stopped happening. I've had one computer freeze since.

The problem really does sound like bad memory. It's random, unspecific, not caused by load, not really caused by on-time but over time it'll happen. it'll work perfectly until it doesnt. The one setting that caused it to have a fit was locking the memory at stock speeds, sounds like a real big red flag. If it's bad memory, I'm absolutely going through with the RMA.


----------



## SoloCamo

duox7142 said:


> So my R7 is still having issues after doing absolutely everything under the sun to resolve. Full Windows reinstall, clean driver installs, disable hardware acceleration, no OCs, 19.5.2 drivers. Thing I did try recently was something I heard of in Vega 64. AdoredTV had a video talking about random periodic driver/computer crashes, that couldn't be stress tested, but just happened after time, in any situation. The solution for those in that video was to set Memory clock speed to manual at the topmost default speed. So I attempted a similar fix, just locking the memory clock rate, and instantly the computer developed a half second stutter every 30 seconds or so, until the driver died and took the OS with it. Rebooting on default settings, stopped happening. I've had one computer freeze since.
> 
> The problem really does sound like bad memory. It's random, unspecific, not caused by load, not really caused by on-time but over time it'll happen. it'll work perfectly until it doesnt. The one setting that caused it to have a fit was locking the memory at stock speeds, sounds like a real big red flag. If it's bad memory, I'm absolutely going through with the RMA.


I'd certainly RMA it with that behavior after exhausting all those options.. Good luck.

Side note:

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10667947

2000mhz core / 1200mhz mem.. 

Even at 100% fan speed there's just not enough thermal headroom to maintain clocks high enough.. I was also pushing 1150mV which is probably overly aggressive for 2ghz. Really want to put this guy on water but I just can't justify the cost.

That said, this does put me at the 5th fastest out of all users on a 4790k / VII combo. Top guy also had his 4790k @ 4.9ghz and clocks are way higher so I'll assume he's on water.

Edit:

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10668163

Now in fourth place for overall with this cpu/gpu combo. 19 points and I'm in second... can't touch that top score.

Edit again:

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44043532?

2nd place is mine :thumb:. Jumped up 131 points instead. Bumped cpu to 4.7ghz and gave less volts to the gpu's core (1130mV) which kept clocks set at 2025 around 2ghz more consistently. About 200 points away from 1st, but my cooling on my cpu nor gpu will allow it.


----------



## skline00

At stock settings for the Rad VII under water with the EK block/backplate, the highest JT temp I recorded while running the gpu stress test for AIDA 64 was 58C.

What OC'd settings do you want me to run the RAD VII at to measure the JT temp?

I have a a slim 360mm Magiccool rad and a standard 240 mm Alphacool rad cooling and both a stock 3900x (Optimus wb) and a stock Rad VII (EK block and backplate). 

I'm using 5 EK Vartar Furious fans (750-3000rpm) that I run in quiet mode via an EXCELLENT Corsair Commander Pro fan controller. 

I'm using an EK D5 Pump Res combo (140) with 1/2" ID/3/4" OD flexible tubing and distilled water. 

I have a Phantek Ethoo Pro case. I gutted all the HD cages etc for room for the 360 mm Magicool rad above and the 240mm Alphacool rad in the front. Both rads have air intake via the EK Vartan fans.

If you want me to run some tests on the Rad VII OC'd let me know the settings and I'll run a 5 minute AIDA 64 GPU stress test and report both the GPU and JT temps.


----------



## duox7142

So now I'm opting to RMA. AMD approved the RMA in December (the AMD store company at least), but I keep getting emails that my replacement availability has been pushed back, now it's 3/20/20. I'm not sending my return until they have availability soon, and while my RMA is still open, it seems like they just won't ever fulfill it. What do I do at this point? It's an expensive flagship card, and to be jerked around like this after so much trouble is unacceptable.


----------



## thomasck

@skline00 It's alright mate, thanks for trying to help. I should have a issue within the block/gpu, something about contact, can't know until I swap back to the air cooler in it to double check if I start to get normal JT temperatures.
@duox7142 I'm about to do the same, but in this case would be Asrock, or overclockersuk. Problem is to be w/o desktop for a whole month.


----------



## skline00

thomasck said:


> @skline00 It's alright mate, thanks for trying to help. I should have a issue within the block/gpu, something about contact, can't know until I swap back to the air cooler in it to double check if I start to get normal JT temperatures.
> 
> @duox7142 I'm about to do the same, but in this case would be Asrock, or overclockersuk. Problem is to be w/o desktop for a whole month.


Good luck thomasck!


----------



## thomasck

@skline00 thanks!


----------



## thomasck

Hi all, thanks for the time you've spent answering here, looks like the Bykski block is not doing a great contact somewhere, which has not been reported by any user so far.

Here's a screenshot of it running it with the stock cooler, no problem whatsoever sustaining 105-110C in the JT.

https://imgur.com/nU2UjXy

Now I gotta think what I'm going to do as I'm not gonna buy another gpu block.


----------



## Dasa

If there is bad core contact due to a component being different on your card making it sit a little to high I guess you could try use a copper shim like I did with my 7970.
But you may also need to use thicker pads on other components and you would have to be careful with mount pressure.

Or just find what is making contact and try drill a chunk out of your block.


----------



## skline00

thomasck, I originally had a Bykski wb on my Rad VII and all was well for awhile and then started to have problems. I think the thermal paste on the gpu/hbm2 module wasn't covering all of it. I obtained a RMA new Rad VII and ran it stock until recently when the EK Rad VII wbs had a drastic price reduction. Since my 3900x was custom water cooled and I had both a 360 and 240 rad in the loop I decided to go back to a water cooled Rad VII. The EK block had GREAT directions, outstanding thermal pads and with the savings was also able to snatch the EK backplate. I used Noctua TP latest version and was careful to check that I had solid contact all over.

The directions for the EK block were VERY clear.

So far I am well pleased.

I hope you get it resolved.

I suspect Big Navi is on the horizon so there is a limit on how much $$$ you want to drop into the Rad VII.

I bet a custom water cooled Big Navi will be a HOOT!


----------



## diggiddi

SoloCamo said:


> I'd certainly RMA it with that behavior after exhausting all those options.. Good luck.
> 
> Side note:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10667947
> 
> 2000mhz core / 1200mhz mem..
> 
> Even at 100% fan speed there's just not enough thermal headroom to maintain clocks high enough.. I was also pushing 1150mV which is probably overly aggressive for 2ghz. Really want to put this guy on water but I just can't justify the cost.
> 
> That said, this does put me at the 5th fastest out of all users on a 4790k / VII combo. Top guy also had his 4790k @ 4.9ghz and clocks are way higher so I'll assume he's on water.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10668163
> 
> Now in fourth place for overall with this cpu/gpu combo. 19 points and I'm in second... can't touch that top score.
> 
> Edit again:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44043532?
> 
> 2nd place is mine :thumb:. Jumped up 131 points instead. Bumped cpu to 4.7ghz and gave less volts to the gpu's core (1130mV) which kept clocks set at 2025 around 2ghz more consistently. About 200 points away from 1st, but my cooling on my cpu nor gpu will allow it.


Solo what driver are you using ?


----------



## SoloCamo

diggiddi said:


> SoloCamo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd certainly RMA it with that behavior after exhausting all those options.. Good luck.
> 
> Side note:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10667947
> 
> 2000mhz core / 1200mhz mem..
> 
> Even at 100% fan speed there's just not enough thermal headroom to maintain clocks high enough.. I was also pushing 1150mV which is probably overly aggressive for 2ghz. Really want to put this guy on water but I just can't justify the cost.
> 
> That said, this does put me at the 5th fastest out of all users on a 4790k / VII combo. Top guy also had his 4790k @ 4.9ghz and clocks are way higher so I'll assume he's on water.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/10668163
> 
> Now in fourth place for overall with this cpu/gpu combo. 19 points and I'm in second... can't touch that top score.
> 
> Edit again:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/44043532?
> 
> 2nd place is mine /forum/images/smilies/thumb.gif. Jumped up 131 points instead. Bumped cpu to 4.7ghz and gave less volts to the gpu's core (1130mV) which kept clocks set at 2025 around 2ghz more consistently. About 200 points away from 1st, but my cooling on my cpu nor gpu will allow it.
> 
> 
> 
> Solo what driver are you using ?
Click to expand...

20.2.1 released 2/3/20. Its still the latest and I've had no issues with it outside of radeon anti lag not liking my heavier overclocks


----------



## ZealotKi11er

thomasck said:


> Hi all, thanks for the time you've spent answering here, looks like the Bykski block is not doing a great contact somewhere, which has not been reported by any user so far.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of it running it with the stock cooler, no problem whatsoever sustaining 105-110C in the JT.
> 
> https://imgur.com/nU2UjXy
> 
> Now I gotta think what I'm going to do as I'm not gonna buy another gpu block.


My Bykski sucked too.


----------



## SoloCamo

Seems I just made the cut... The XFX Radeon VII is now out of stock at all major retailers.. Was showing on amazon as mid march for shipping but that has since been removed..

No other new ones from any brand appear available..


----------



## diggiddi

Do I need to update bios on this card?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Do you have 106?


----------



## 113802

diggiddi said:


> Do I need to update bios on this card?


Nope, that's bios v106 which is the latest.


----------



## diggiddi

WannaBeOCer said:


> Nope, that's bios v106 which is the latest.


Thx, had to RMA it though


----------



## s15v8

Well this is odd to see, anyone ever encounter this before?


----------



## sirbaili

*Barrows WaterBlock for Radeon Vii and some minor comparison ocing*

Hi guys

Several Days ago received "Barrow VGA Block For AMD Radeon VII Founder Edition GPU Water Block Full Cover BS-AMRVII-PA"

Installed and tested and here are some results.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=329628&thumb=1

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=329626&thumb=1

yesterday the most I could Achieve was 9482 score in 3dmark "Time Spy".

today ran some more tests and top score was 9795 ' but it was not the best graphics score as you can see from the following attachment:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=329624&thumb=1

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=329630&thumb=1

My test system :

cpu: 9700k Intel running at 5.0GHZ

Motherboard : Asus maximus X.

RAM: Corsair Dominator 4 x 8GB - - 3200Mhz.

Cooling:

Bykski 480 MM 60MM thick Radiator with corsair fans.

Gpu -Block: Barrow BS-AMRVII-PA.

**********************************

Conclusion: Fantastic Waterblock - max junction temperature Max 69 Celcius when using GPU Vcore 1.215

Gpu temp never exeeded 35 Celcius ambient was 22 celcius.

Hope helps when choosing to cool this red monster.

I totally recommend


----------



## BlackFox1337

Those are some crazy good clocks and temps. My RVII is under an EK block with 2x360 PE Rads and i can't even get it above 1900mhz without issues.


----------



## thomasck

Anyone tried 20.2.2?

I see a whole positive glittered commotion on Reddit about it, mostly 5700 users, but no luck for me. 

Installed, 20 minutes bf5 gameplay, three freezes. 
@BlackFox1337 give some more details, what driver, what are you using to overclock, what is you junction temperature when under load?

EDIT

20.2.2 performance here is "amazing"


----------



## Dasa

thomasck said:


> Installed, 20 minutes bf5 gameplay, three freezes. ]


I think SoloCamo fixed that crash in BFV by disabling Anti-Lag.


----------



## thomasck

@Dasa I've never had that on, or any other thing like chill etc.


----------



## Bart

Holy crap, I managed to get the GPU boosting to over 2000mhz again, even with the latest drivers!! I haven't had my VII rig running in a few weeks, but it's working now, and the 'force fan to 100%' trick seems to have been the cure. Woohoo!


----------



## milan616

Bart said:


> Holy crap, I managed to get the GPU boosting to over 2000mhz again, even with the latest drivers!! I haven't had my VII rig running in a few weeks, but it's working now, and the 'force fan to 100%' trick seems to have been the cure. Woohoo!


What's this about? I was getting driver crashing in Beat Saber that didn't happen when I had the fan at 100% and it didn't make sense because it wasn't even running the card that hard. Fan at 100% and no crashing.


----------



## Bart

milan616 said:


> What's this about? I was getting driver crashing in Beat Saber that didn't happen when I had the fan at 100% and it didn't make sense because it wasn't even running the card that hard. Fan at 100% and no crashing.


I'm under water (EK Vector, which kinda sucks). Someone mentioned a lot earlier that forcing the fan setting to 100%, even though there isn't any fan, allowed the boost clocks to go up. Not sure why the card would be boosting based on a fan curve instead of a temperature curve though, that just seems silly. But it works. If I leave the fan setting alone, it barely hits 1800mhz. Force it to 100% and it's boosting to 2075-2085mhz.


----------



## Dasa

Twice now I have noticed FPS were caped at 50FPS in multiple games with V-Sync and chill disabled with 20.2.2 on a 100Hz monitor but a reboot fixed it.
First time I have seen this bug.


----------



## Offler

heavyarms1912 said:


> Is VII limited by the SoC clock at 972 Mhz?





Dasa said:


> Twice now I have noticed FPS were caped at 50FPS in multiple games with V-Sync and chill disabled with 20.2.2 on a 100Hz monitor but a reboot fixed it.
> First time I have seen this bug.


When it happens, check two different game engines. You can rule out game bug this way.

Also not sure if still present, but the driver could create "clones" of the profiles with different settings.


----------



## sirbaili

*New results using 3900X*



BlackFox1337 said:


> Those are some crazy good clocks and temps. My RVII is under an EK block with 2x360 PE Rads and i can't even get it above 1900mhz without issues.



So I upped a game using amd 3900x

I used the same loop - Barrow 480MM rad and GPU Block .

I added to the same loop Bykski Am4 WaterBlock.

Using PowerPlay reg hack - Temps went up By 5 Cecius GPU Wise and by 11 Celcius junction wise.

Gpu boost clock increased from 2054 to 2079

continuing to play with settings...

Boost

WILL UPDATE...

**************************


as mentioned - finally 2100Mhz 

GPU CORE 1.233


----------



## Dasa

These new drivers are good for TimeSpy and high clocks GPU score 10582 http://www.3dmark.com/spy/10845848 
~20c ambient
Water temp 23c Idle 24c Load
Idle temp CPU\GPU ~24c 

2115 core 1300 mem 1218mv with more power 77+ profile it seems to be holding fairly steady around 2050-2080MHz

Edit:
2210 core 1281mv 99% power limit only gained another 13MHz which was very unstable and unable to complete a second run.


----------



## Oversemper

Dasa said:


> 2115 core 1300 mem 1218mv with more power 77+ profile it seems to be holding fairly steady around 2050-2080MHz


Nice! Could you give a link to the morepower77 profile? (somebody should put those links to the first post, coz it's impossible to keep track of all profiles posted in this thread).


----------



## Dasa

Oversemper said:


> Nice! Could you give a link to the morepower77 profile? (somebody should put those links to the first post, coz it's impossible to keep track of all profiles posted in this thread).


They are all here
https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-amd/1633446-preliminary-view-amd-vega-bios-131.html

But these days most tweak the settings themselves with MorePowerTool 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...adeon-vii-tweaking-overclocking-software.html


For comparison here is the stock registry

2115 core 1200 mem 1218mv 2000-2084MHz +20% 300w 62c (Ambient 1-2c lower)
Score 10261 - 70.47FPS - 56.31FPS

2115 core 1300 mem 1218mv 2050-2087MHz +77% 319w 65c
Score 10582 - 73.94FPS - 57.29FPS

2210 core 1285 mem 1281mv 2060-2100MHz +99% 329w 67c
Score 10595 - 73.55FPS - 57.65FPS


----------



## sygnus21

Anyone know what the latest "official" VBIOS is for the Radeon VII and where to get it from? I got my card direct from AMD if that helps for VBIOS purposes.

Thanks


----------



## 113802

sygnus21 said:


> Anyone know what the latest "official" VBIOS is for the Radeon VII and where to get it from? I got my card direct from AMD if that helps for VBIOS purposes.
> 
> Thanks


016.004.000.038.011717 is the latest bios, it was referred to as bios v106. It used to be located here but AMD removed it: https://www.amd.com/en/support/radeonvii-vbios-eula

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/208738/amd-radeonvii-16384-190211


----------



## sygnus21

Thanks for the info. And yeah... I've seen that link before but it comes up "Page not found" for me. BTW that's the BIOS that shipped with my card when I bought it last year.

Thanks.


----------



## pmc25

I hadn't tried the Adrenaline 2020 driver until now (20.2.2 WHQL).

What an absolute farce. The only way the card will work even semi acceptably is by using the auto-overclock function ... and then it will hold around 1770-1830Mhz in games, but at sub 160W TDP with 1000Mhz memory, and very poor performance. Default, it barely gets above 1200Mhz core and 800Mhz memory. If I do manual OC, the only thing that will work is memory OC (it will stick to 1200Mhz under load), if I touch the clock and voltage curve at all it sticks to below 700Mhz, and if I don't touch it, it sticks to around 1670Mhz under heavy load, or sub 300Mhz in less graphically demanding titles.

Fan trick doesn't seem to work for me (I'm on water anyway), and if I adjust the temperature curve on it games will crash and there's a black screen reset (seriously!?!?).

I now see what the furore is about ... AMD should be absolutely ashamed of themselves for releasing this crap, and leaving it like this for months. That after breaking OCs on about 5 months worth of drivers on 19.x.x .... 

Also, it's not just that they've made it not work, but they've literally removed half of the settings and functionality .. and not just from OC panel. You now can't even put CPU temp on the Radeon Overlay. What the hell is going on with their driver teams?

I'm guessing perhaps the PPT tables and Igor's MorePowerTool may un-bork some stuff as people are suggesting, but I'm unable to use Igor's software ... Avira is convinced it contains a Trojan. Launching the program comes up with the following:

C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Temp\AITMP901\Downloader.exe

Avira is saying it's this. A trojan.

https://www.avira.com/en/support-threats-summary/3036?track=1

Whitelisting it doesn't help. ZoneAlarm & Windows Defender also don't like it ...

Has Igor accidentally added a stock update-tool to it that happens to be a trojan? Advice?

I downloaded it from Igor's site.

https://www.igorslab.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/MorePowerTool_Setup.exe


----------



## 113802

pmc25 said:


> I hadn't tried the Adrenaline 2020 driver until now (20.2.2 WHQL).
> 
> What an absolute farce. The only way the card will work even semi acceptably is by using the auto-overclock function ... and then it will hold around 1770-1830Mhz in games, but at sub 160W TDP with 1000Mhz memory, and very poor performance. Default, it barely gets above 1200Mhz core and 800Mhz memory. If I do manual OC, the only thing that will work is memory OC (it will stick to 1200Mhz under load), if I touch the clock and voltage curve at all it sticks to below 700Mhz, and if I don't touch it, it sticks to around 1670Mhz under heavy load, or sub 300Mhz in less graphically demanding titles.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Fan trick doesn't seem to work for me (I'm on water anyway), and if I adjust the temperature curve on it games will crash and there's a black screen reset (seriously!?!?).
> 
> I now see what the furore is about ... AMD should be absolutely ashamed of themselves for releasing this crap, and leaving it like this for months. That after breaking OCs on about 5 months worth of drivers on 19.x.x ....
> 
> Also, it's not just that they've made it not work, but they've literally removed half of the settings and functionality .. and not just from OC panel. You now can't even put CPU temp on the Radeon Overlay. What the hell is going on with their driver teams?
> 
> I'm guessing perhaps the PPT tables and Igor's MorePowerTool may un-bork some stuff as people are suggesting, but I'm unable to use Igor's software ... Avira is convinced it contains a Trojan. Launching the program comes up with the following:
> 
> C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Temp\AITMP901\Downloader.exe
> 
> And Avira is convinced it's the following. A trojan.
> 
> https://www.avira.com/en/support-threats-summary/3036?track=1
> 
> Whitelisting it doesn't help. ZoneAlarm & Windows Defender also don't like it ...
> 
> Has Igor accidentally added a stock update tool to it that happens to be a trojan? Advice?
> 
> I downloaded it from Igor's site.
> 
> https://www.igorslab.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/MorePowerTool_Setup.exe


Asus GPUTweak worked for me. The only time the GPU memory dropped down to 800Mhz is when I had a program in the background with hardware acceleration enabled opened(browsers, discord). Aside from that memory overclocking was fine on my Radeon VII from launch drivers until the last driver I used 20.2.1. 

https://www.asus.com/supportonly/GPUTweak II/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## pmc25

WannaBeOCer said:


> Asus GPUTweak worked for me. The only time the GPU memory dropped down to 800Mhz is when I had a program in the background with hardware acceleration enabled opened(browsers, discord). Aside from that memory overclocking was fine on my Radeon VII from launch drivers until the last driver I used 20.2.1.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/supportonly/GPUTweak II/HelpDesk_Download/


No offence, but other than the software being a generally crap budget imitation of Afterburner, it's completely useless on the RVII.

It reads the VRAM as GDDR for goodness sake ...


----------



## 113802

pmc25 said:


> No offence, but other than the software being a generally crap budget imitation of Afterburner, it's completely useless on the RVII.
> 
> It reads the VRAM as GDDR for goodness sake ...


None taken, it was the only software that worked for me so clearly it wasn't a rip-off of afterburner.

Make sure you don't interface with AMD's overlay or else it will drop the frequency again.


----------



## pmc25

Finally sorted it with Igor's tool. I disabled Avira during installation and it worked thereafter. Strangely, Windows Defender & ZoneAlarm didn't protest about it either, once Avira was disabled.

For some reason, Igor's tool wouldn't work as advertised (loading default BIOS settings into the program automatically), so I had to download a copy of the card's BIOS and add it myself manually. Thereafter, relatively smooth sailing.

Getting some high hotspot temps at larger wattages. Even at default or below default wattage it's sometimes hitting 35C above core at times. At 350W load, core never goes above 44C, and mostly stays around 42C ... hotspot can momentarily hit 85C. Not sure why that is. I have the Barrow block, but it seems to be doing a decent job of cooling the core, and my card's not a low bin one at all - 1058mV @ 1801Mhz is its stock setting. Using liquid metal too.

Might add a thermal pad and some small copper fin heatsinks to the area at the back of the die and see if that helps.


----------



## tchit

WannaBeOCer said:


> Asus GPUTweak worked for me. The only time the GPU memory dropped down to 800Mhz is when I had a program in the background with hardware acceleration enabled opened(browsers, discord). Aside from that memory overclocking was fine on my Radeon VII from launch drivers until the last driver I used 20.2.1.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/supportonly/GPUTweak II/HelpDesk_Download/




I’ve tried everything and I can’t get a stable OC with the 20.x drivers and it has to be related to how much power the card is using. It crashes on everything. No issues with the old drivers 19.5.x where it’s very stable. 
Newer drivers won’t change much in game performance anyway from what I understand, all the benchmarks I’ve seen show no real FPS differences between updates.


----------



## 113802

tchit said:


> I’ve tried everything and I can’t get a stable OC with the 20.x drivers and it has to be related to how much power the card is using. It crashes on everything. No issues with the old drivers 19.5.x where it’s very stable.
> Newer drivers won’t change much in game performance anyway from what I understand, all the benchmarks I’ve seen show no real FPS differences between updates.


The benefit of new drivers aside from the features are game ready drivers. Setting the fan to 100% solved it for me but before I found that GPU Tweak worked fine also.


----------



## tchit

WannaBeOCer said:


> The benefit of new drivers aside from the features are game ready drivers. Setting the fan to 100% solved it for me but before I found that GPU Tweak worked fine also.




100% fan solved the issues with frequency but as I didn’t win at silicon lottery the OC is crazy unstable for me. I think that my card needs to use more power to stay stable.


----------



## skline00

My Radeon VII under water is solid but not an amazing OCer. Let's face it the Radeon VII was released to give AMD fans a higher end card to compete with the 1080 and even 1080TI. The Navi was on the way but the 5700XT only beats the Radeon VII in price. 

We can only hope the Big Navi puts us into 2080TI territory if not a bit better.

Truthfully my 3900x stock and Radeon VII stock is a blast for gaming.

Besides at neary 69, my eyes can't utilize faster fps!


----------



## pmc25

Anyone know of a way to set a minimum clock rate (even if just in games) that the driver / firmware actually obeys?

Some low GPU usage games have the card operating in idle mode at 25-300Mhz (even with 700Mhz set as minimum clock in Igor's MP tool). A lot of retro games, or stuff like LoL do this.

The latter is a good example. Typically GPU usage doesn't top 10% in LoL ... and it will clock anywhere between 25 and 300Mhz. But then if all hell breaks loose, GPU usage might spike to 20%, and it will then go up to 700Mhz (still too low), and you get a huge frame time spike as the card can't respond quickly enough. 

Also, this means that you get 180-250FPS rather than 500+, with attendant frame time increase.


----------



## Dasa

As far as I know there is currently no way to do what you want.
But with the FPS caped at the limit of a free sync monitor via vsync or lower with chill there should be no spikes when the card clocks from 25-2000MHz for me the gameplay remains silky smooth.


----------



## diggiddi

Question, what is the best ryzen to pair with this GPU? currently 2560 x1080 but future either 3440 or 4k


----------



## Dasa

Resolution has no impact on CPU performance so increasing it will just make the GPU more of a bottlneck.
Although Ultrawide aspect ratio and increased FoV does increase CPU load.

Ryzen 3600 will perform within 5-10% of 3950X in most games if completely CPU bottlnecked which for most games requires gaming at 720p.
At 4k the GPU bottlneck would make it so you probably couldn't tell the difference between Ryzen 1600 AF and 3950X in all but a few games.

Upgrading Ryzen 4000 should bring a bigger performance increase to a wider range of games than spending extra on a more expensive CPU now thanks to improved performance per core rather than just more cores.
So if you want higher performance I would get a cheaper CPU now with the option to upgrade to a better one in the same MB.


----------



## diggiddi

Thx


----------



## skline00

I have a 3900x custom water cooled with my Radeon VII custom water cooled with an EK block. Very nice combo.


----------



## 113802

Use which ever CPU AMD's Upgrade Advisor recommends.


----------



## Dasa

WannaBeOCer said:


> Use which ever CPU AMD's Upgrade Advisor recommends.


It recommends I upgrade my Radeon VII to a 5700XT and [email protected] to 3950x...
Although it also says that 0 games would benefit from a hardware upgrade.


----------



## diggiddi

Dasa said:


> It recommends I upgrade my Radeon VII to a 5700XT and [email protected] to 3950x...
> Although it also says that 0 games would benefit from a hardware upgrade.


LOL me too, AMD wants me to get 3950x


----------



## skline00

Dasa said:


> It recommends I upgrade my Radeon VII to a 5700XT and [email protected] to 3950x...
> Although it also says that 0 games would benefit from a hardware upgrade.


That doesn't make sense. Upgrade the Radeon VII to Big Navi when it comes out. At best a 5700XT is a side grade from the Rad VII.


----------



## 113802

skline00 said:


> Dasa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It recommends I upgrade my Radeon VII to a 5700XT and [email protected] to 3950x...
> Although it also says that 0 games would benefit from a hardware upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make sense. Upgrade the Radeon VII to Big Navi when it comes out. At best a 5700XT is a side grade from the Rad VII.
Click to expand...

I reported that bug a while back and they fixed it. It probably came back with Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020. 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/226...ee-features-try-right-now-2.html#post28115426


----------



## duox7142

RMAed my Radeon VII, and the new one came in! I'm happy to report no crashes yet on 19.5.1. the normal triggers of game crashing have failed to replicate an issue.

The only sad part of this card is the stock voltage, at 1.14v. the original card was 1.04v. so this new one runs very loud and can very easily temp throttle. I've accelerated my plans to watercool it now.

I don't know if this is still true, but there used to be a tool that would test the ASIC quality of the card. Some cards had a lower score, and would be able to have lower voltage stability per clock. However the cards that were of the lower quality needed more voltages, yet if you could cool off the excessive heat (water-cooling) they potentially had more headroom. Is that still true?


----------



## Dasa

My card is also a 1137-1143mv card and while it is not the best clocker out there partially due to power limits still existing even with powertune profiles it is not bad and still does very well on water as you will see if you look back over some of my posts.


----------



## duox7142

Very nice, saw some promising scores. Are the EK waterblocks doing good? Looking to get one. Seem to be on sale now.


----------



## thomasck

Anyone having freezing issues with COD Warzone with the latest driver, 20.3.1?

Just reverted to 19.12.3 and is better apparently.

Edit

No it's not better, plus the iron sight is pixelated. But that seems to be a game issue.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## tchit

duox7142 said:


> Very nice, saw some promising scores. Are the EK waterblocks doing good? Looking to get one. Seem to be on sale now.



Very happy with my EK waterblock.
A user on this forum reported a possible bad EK waterblock that grilled his card though..


----------



## serave

Anyone here tried mounting CPU AIOs to their VII with Zipties?

Looks hella easy and cheap to me.


----------



## BeeDeeEff

duox7142 said:


> Very nice, saw some promising scores. Are the EK waterblocks doing good? Looking to get one. Seem to be on sale now.



IDK if they're still available, but I am very pleased with my Phanteks Glacier Radeon VII water block. They were late to the market so it wasn't talked about much, but it is an option other than EK to consider that is also a trusted name.


----------



## Dasa

serave said:


> Anyone here tried mounting CPU AIOs to their VII with Zipties?
> 
> Looks hella easy and cheap to me.



Radeon VII has a fairly fragile core and is sensitive to even mount pressure which is hard to get right with zip ties.
Some have used CPU AIO with good results but they used screws.
I used a old custom loop CPU block and was able to leave on the stock heat plate which is giving lower junction temps than full cover blocks.


----------



## Gregix

yup
I used screws. Had to do it with some sense. Too much pressure bends card, and results(temps) are actually worse. 
Used EVGA CPU AIO, but had to do lots of adjustments, bore holes, etc. Now I would just buy EK block, as they are cheaper. Or whatever. Proper air cooling is good too, as I just do not do OC, no need.


----------



## skline00

My EK waterblock has been solid.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

This is why people bought Radeon 7.


----------



## Offler

ZealotKi11er said:


> This is why people bought Radeon 7.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZgfWISSRHA


Really nice. Its true a great card when it comes to performance at 4k and i am not going to replace it anytime soon.

The "but" part is that i clearly had to go for watercooling and that my system can handle that card with rather old 19.5.2 driver...


----------



## duox7142

The RMA Radeon VII is going strong still! So it really does turn out, I had a bad Radeon VII. I'm still convinced it was memory issues because it tended to fail more when assets loaded in or out. I purchased the EK waterblock, and soon I will do a whole system loop with 2x360 rads in the Lian Li O11. Going to do some "before" measurements now.


----------



## 113802

ZealotKi11er said:


> This is why people bought Radeon 7.


6:05 

Only reason to buy a Radeon VII was for pro applications. Overall the RTX 2080 was the better buy.


----------



## thomasck

Well guys, I hope I'm not wrong about this, but I need to confess something. This whole time complaining about 2020 drivers, and some 19.x.x drivers were all my fault. From the whole time being using the RVII I was always saying the only drivers not crashing were 19.5.2, 19.7.5 and 19.11.3. And was true.

I've tried the 2020 a bunch of times and well, crashes after crashes even with the card running stock clocks and voltage. 

But few days ago I've ran ramtest/karhu and after one hour and half it had found an error, and I correlated that with my crashes in games straight away. 
Note that none of the others ram testers ever catched any errors, hci, tm5, memtest etc. So I upped the ram voltage by couple of notches, from 1.450 to 1.465, ddued gpu and chipset drivers and well, one, two, three matches of codmw/bf5 and zero crashes. Applied my usual oc, 1950/1025/1118mV and no crashes either. Then I did overwrite that oc with 1965/1025/1118mV which used to crash here and there, two more days playing and also, no crashes! 
20.4.1 has been released two days ago, ddued 20.3.1, installed 20.4.1, went straight to 1965/1025/1118mV (which is the stock voltage) and not a single crash so far in two days using 20.4.1. 
I just hope this is not a coincidence, or nor the card taking a piss at me again being fully stable for some time and then letting me down like before. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## skline00

thomasck, glad to hear you got it working.

My 3900x/Rad VII combo is fun. Not as fast as the 9900k/2080TI rig but what is at this stage?


----------



## SoloCamo

WannaBeOCer said:


> Only reason to buy a Radeon VII was for pro applications. Overall the RTX 2080 was the better buy.


Depending on the games and resolution you played of course. Also, with it at $599 now it's a good deal. I picked mine up for $550 new. Nothing else new at that price was worth it.

At $699 the 2080 or 2080S isn't worth the premium and you may as well just grab a 2070 Super.


----------



## 113802

SoloCamo said:


> Depending on the games and resolution you played of course. Also, with it at $599 now it's a good deal. I picked mine up for $550 new. Nothing else new at that price was worth it.
> 
> At $699 the 2080 or 2080S isn't worth the premium and you may as well just grab a 2070 Super.


The Radeon VII launched at $699 with a terrible heatsink. It was only worth it for the FP32 performance and memory. The RTX 2080 was the better pure gaming card when it launched. 

The premium for the better heatsink on the RTX card is worth it for many.


----------



## SoloCamo

WannaBeOCer said:


> The Radeon VII launched at $699 with a terrible heatsink. It was only worth it for the FP32 performance and memory. The RTX 2080 was the better pure gaming card when it launched.
> 
> The premium for the better heatsink on the RTX card is worth it for many.


At launch sure, I even said it was the better card for gamers - and at the same price point I'd agree even now. But for $100-$200 less and all the benefits the card has otherwise..? Yea, I'll deal with the less then amazing cooler. I lived with reference blower cards just fine. I also use headphones so couldn't really care less either way.


----------



## Dasa

2080 Super wasn't available at the time I purchased the Radeon VII.
On water the R7 is faster than 2080 and competitive with the more expensive overclocked 2080 Super at 3440x1440.
Putting it on water didn't cost me anything since I used a 16y old CPU block making it easily the best value option for gaming available to me that was a decent upgrade over the 1070.


----------



## thomasck

skline00 said:


> thomasck, glad to hear you got it working.
> 
> My 3900x/Rad VII combo is fun. Not as fast as the 9900k/2080TI rig but what is at this stage?


I was a bit sceptical about it, but seems stable for real. 4th day so far with the 20.4.1 and not a crash. What is even funnier about it is that now, I can do some light overclock in the gpu that I could not before. I've got a list of clock/voltage combinations I've tried, the ones stable the ones not stable, and right now I'm doing 1965/1025/1105mV since yesterday and not a single crash.


----------



## Mylittlepwny2

duox7142 said:


> Very nice, saw some promising scores. Are the EK waterblocks doing good? Looking to get one. Seem to be on sale now.


I used an EK block on my VII and was sitting at 2175/1275 MHz for core and mem respectively at 1200mV. It got up to like 80C+ when under water but was rock solid stable. For benchmarking i could push 2210/1300 Mhz or so @1218 mV.

Typically i ran at 2100/1250 @1075 mV for every day gaming and junction temps never hit 60C. It was a nice slight undervolt (stock was 1083 mv) with an additional 300 MHz was great for gaming. I HIGHLY reccomend these cards for those with watercooling. I would regularly beat overclocked 2080 Supers in the non Nvidia biased benchmarks and gaming FPS for most games.

I ended up getting an insane deal on a 2080Ti EVGA FTW3 Hydroblock so I havent played with my R7 in a few months but I still have it lying around! Once ryzen 4000 comes out ill probably build another rig with my current 3950X using this Radeon VII.


----------



## jamaican voodoo

Hi just purchase my R7 it replaces my RX 5700 XT which I gave to my 11yr old kid, any I love it so far over clock it easily with on ek waterblock. 2000 core 1200 mem @ 1.090v, the main reason why love amd card is their superior graphics and color Quilty, nvidia looks like crap to be frank I really don't like nothing they make but it just could be my bias coming through.


----------



## SoloCamo

Back on sale @ $549 if you know anyone looking

https://www.amazon.com/XFX-Radeon-1...d=1&keywords=radeon+vii&qid=1586479807&sr=8-1

I got this card to use 100w @ 1200mhz, 800mhz hbm2 (740mV) but it still performs better than any card out there at that TDP. Not like other's can't undervolt too, but i'm impressed. At 1400mhz core / 1000 mem (800mV) it uses 120w at most. Great settings for old titles where 300fps really isn't a benefit over 200fps on a 60hz monitor :thumb:

No, I don't use vsync bc I hate input lag.


----------



## Gregix

jamaican voodoo said:


> Hi just purchase my R7 it replaces my RX 5700 XT which I gave to my 11yr old kid, any I love it so far over clock it easily with on ek waterblock. 2000 core 1200 mem @ 1.090v, the main reason why love amd card is their superior graphics and color Quilty, nvidia looks like crap to be frank I really don't like nothing they make but it just could be my bias coming through.


Not really(about bias). Had various nv cards, like I went from Fury R9 to MSI Gaming X 1080, and there was difference in colours. And I think in sharpness, a little. I am using TN panels only, so maybe it is due this 
Anyway, Had vega64(mostly my son used it) and in what he played, it was better than 1080. And as here is rather cold, so he had free room heater . 

Anyway I love my WC rad7, and I think I will give a try this 20.4.1 now, as it seems better than all 1,2,3 months versions.


----------



## Diffident

It is bias. Nvidia and AMD have different default color profiles. You could change either to look like the other if you wanted.


----------



## Gregix

Anyone tried VR with it? 
I am torn now. Can buy Valve Index, best VR gear now available(2 months waiting tho...), but...it is still 1k e. So...I wanna it but it is kinda expensive. But could be a gift for myself and my 15yo kid so on other hand not so expensive 
Anyway should work good, what do u think?


----------



## IceD4

s15v8 said:


> Well this is odd to see, anyone ever encounter this before?


The same happened to me today, Radeon Software reporting wrong Power Draw/Junction Temperature.
This screenshot was not even during gaming - I was monitoring total system draw through my PSU monitor (RM 850i) and it was just 135W. Junction temperatures reported by GPU-Z were also very low at 29° (on water).

Were you able to figure out why this happened? Is it an issue with the latest drivers?
For me restarting fixed it immediately and now the correct Power and Temperatures are being reported.
It did not even impact performance in gaming..


----------



## thomasck

Use HWiNFO to monitor the sensors you want. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Karagra

Hey everyone just picked up a Radeon VII open box for 475.00 USD you guys think it was worth getting over a 5700 xt?


----------



## Mylittlepwny2

Karagra said:


> Hey everyone just picked up a Radeon VII open box for 475.00 USD you guys think it was worth getting over a 5700 xt?


Its about 5% faster than a 5700 XT overall in most games. It can overclock about 5-7% additional speed with stock cooler. If you can watercool it you can easily overclock to 15%+ extra speed instead.

However it runs hot, and on stock cooling its only marginally faster than a 5700 XT. If you can either watercool it, or use the 16 GB of HBM Memory for compute workloads then its definitely worth it.

Honestly for $475 id go with the Radeon VII over the 5700 XT.


----------



## Karagra

Mylittlepwny2 said:


> Karagra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone just picked up a Radeon VII open box for 475.00 USD you guys think it was worth getting over a 5700 xt?
> 
> 
> 
> Its about 5% faster than a 5700 XT overall in most games. It can overclock about 5-7% additional speed with stock cooler. If you can watercool it you can easily overclock to 15%+
> extra speed instead.
> 
> However it runs hot, and on stock cooling its only marginally faster than a 5700 XT. If you can either watercool it, or use the 16 GB of HBM Memory for compute workloads then its definitely worth it.
> 
> Honestly for $475 id go with the Radeon VII over the 5700 XT.
Click to expand...


Yeah I'm picking up a byski block when my Vega 64 sells till then I set 1850/2200 @ 970mv been playing warzone all day seems like when I turn it's a day and night difference of smoothness over the vega 64..


----------



## SoloCamo

Mylittlepwny2 said:


> Its about 5% faster than a 5700 XT overall in most games. It can overclock about 5-7% additional speed with stock cooler. If you can watercool it you can easily overclock to 15%+ extra speed instead.
> 
> However it runs hot, and on stock cooling its only marginally faster than a 5700 XT. If you can either watercool it, or use the 16 GB of HBM Memory for compute workloads then its definitely worth it.
> 
> Honestly for $475 id go with the Radeon VII over the 5700 XT.


At 1080p, I'd go 5700xt. At above that Radeon VII. Max oc 5700xt isn't isn't hitting stock VII levels in many games at 4k. Reviews, much like the Vega 56/64 show very poor performance of the cards simply due to throttling. Even running the stock boost clocks and maintaining them grants you far higher results then most posted benchmarks. 

I know Vega wasn't popular and the name is tarnished, but it's one of the last cards sold these days that actually requires you to properly tinker with it. Most new cards are boring to OC.



Karagra said:


> Yeah I'm picking up a byski block when my Vega 64 sells till then I set 1850/2200 @ 970mv been playing warzone all day seems like when I turn it's a day and night difference of smoothness over the vega 64..


I had a decent reference air Vega 64 (1667 core / 1100mem) and I was afraid swapping to the VII wouldn't be worth it (despite being at high res). However, the benchmarks do not show just how much smoother the card is in all scenarios. Vega 56/64 are bandwidth starved, which is hilarious when you take into account HBM2 and the numbers.

Even at stock clock speeds, my Radeon VII see's large enough performance gains going from from 1ghz to 1.2ghz.

And for $475, there is nothing close in that price range. I got lucky and picked mine up for $550 back in Feb.


----------



## Mylittlepwny2

SoloCamo said:


> At 1080p, I'd go 5700xt. At above that Radeon VII. Max oc 5700xt isn't isn't hitting stock VII levels in many games at 4k. Reviews, much like the Vega 56/64 show very poor performance of the cards simply due to throttling. Even running the stock boost clocks and maintaining them grants you far higher results then most posted benchmarks.
> 
> I know Vega wasn't popular and the name is tarnished, but it's one of the last cards sold these days that actually requires you to properly tinker with it. Most new cards are boring to OC.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a decent reference air Vega 64 (1667 core / 1100mem) and I was afraid swapping to the VII wouldn't be worth it (despite being at high res). However, the benchmarks do not show just how much smoother the card is in all scenarios. Vega 56/64 are bandwidth starved, which is hilarious when you take into account HBM2 and the numbers.
> 
> Even at stock clock speeds, my Radeon VII see's large enough performance gains going from from 1ghz to 1.2ghz.
> 
> And for $475, there is nothing close in that price range. I got lucky and picked mine up for $550 back in Feb.


I agree on all counts. Loved my VII because it was fun to tinker with and using the more power tool unlocked a whole other slew of options! Putting that bad buy under water was awesome! Had that beast running over 2200 MHz @1220mV when i was playing a stressful game, and my stock profile of 2000 MHz @1070 mV was great for all around performance and very reasonable temps. +200 MHz on the core and -13 mV on the core! Talk about an undervolt and overclock combo! I switched to a 2080 Ti about 2 months back due to getting a great deal on it and while performance is defininitely better I do find the card to be "boring" from a tinkering perspective!


----------



## serave

anyone had some issues with the newer drivers?

20.3.1 and 20.4.1 gives me some random blackscreen at random times. all of my undervolts/oc settings that were 100% stable in older driver doesnt work anymore. Running it at stock now to see if the problem persits.

19.6.3 is rock solid tho, sadly the Relive in this version doesnt work on Vulkan games.


----------



## Baron Munchause

Good buy for $475 on a Radeon VII. I still love mine and all other GPU's I have bought in the past was just plug and play but this was my first GPU I tinkered with and had a blast plus I learned SOOO much from it.

I only had my screen go black two times but when I went to 20.3.1 (still using) I have not had any issues. So for having a Radeon VII that is over 1 year old..it is still a BEAST


----------



## speed_demon

Been following this and considering a radeon VII for myself. Too bad they're all super highly priced. The last one I saw second hand was $700. 

My black screen issue was improved a ton, but not completely resolved, by removing the 20.2 driver and going to 19.1 - But I'm using an R9 390 and not a Radeon VII. Also getting that for $475 is a steal don't let any one tell you otherwise. It's such a unique thing that I could see collectors buying these up later on. But don't quote me on that, lol.


----------



## serave

So far no blackies using it completely stock, doesnt feel like tinkering with it anymore just yet.

Event Viewer said Kernel 41 error which is power related i guess? Not sure if it's my psus acting up or what.



speed_demon said:


> Been following this and considering a radeon VII for myself. Too bad they're all super highly priced. The last one I saw second hand was $700.
> 
> My black screen issue was improved a ton, but not completely resolved, by removing the 20.2 driver and going to 19.1 - But I'm using an R9 390 and not a Radeon VII. Also getting that for $475 is a steal don't let any one tell you otherwise. It's such a unique thing that I could see collectors buying these up later on. But don't quote me on that, lol.


Damn, now that you said that i'm becoming hesitant to sell my VII (was going to get a 2080Ti instead), someone actually willing to pay $600 for it near my place. Hard choices.


----------



## SoloCamo

speed_demon said:


> Been following this and considering a radeon VII for myself. Too bad they're all super highly priced. The last one I saw second hand was $700.
> 
> My black screen issue was improved a ton, but not completely resolved, by removing the 20.2 driver and going to 19.1 - But I'm using an R9 390 and not a Radeon VII. Also getting that for $475 is a steal don't let any one tell you otherwise. It's such a unique thing that I could see collectors buying these up later on. But don't quote me on that, lol.



https://www.amazon.com/XFX-Radeon-1...d=1&keywords=radeon+vii&qid=1587221837&sr=8-1

They are still $550 NEW on Amazon....


----------



## Gregix

Well, 19.12.1 was good for me, then rest up to 20.3.X. sucked hard. 
20.4.1 is fine, no black screens, no freezes. UV working, RIS working. No CTD either.


----------



## thomasck

serave said:


> anyone had some issues with the newer drivers?
> 
> 20.3.1 and 20.4.1 gives me some random blackscreen at random times. all of my undervolts/oc settings that were 100% stable in older driver doesnt work anymore. Running it at stock now to see if the problem persits.
> 
> 19.6.3 is rock solid tho, sadly the Relive in this version doesnt work on Vulkan games.


I had, no 2020 would work. 5-10 min bf5 would crash. 19.5.2 would work great, 19.11.3 too. Turned out my ram needed a bit more of voltage, once done that the issues were gone and all 2020 are working. I've explained the whole thing couple of pages ago.


----------



## serave

thomasck said:


> I had, no 2020 would work. 5-10 min bf5 would crash. 19.5.2 would work great, 19.11.3 too. Turned out my ram needed a bit more of voltage, once done that the issues were gone and all 2020 are working. I've explained the whole thing couple of pages ago.


Thanks man, i bought the RamTest like you did and my display would go blank after 15 minutes of testing, did this twice, disabled the XMP and it's fine now.

I seriously dont have the slightest idea it would be the RAM XD. i even bought another PSU just in case my old one was doing something fishy.


----------



## Offler

thomasck said:


> Well guys, I hope I'm not wrong about this, but I need to confess something. This whole time complaining about 2020 drivers, and some 19.x.x drivers were all my fault. From the whole time being using the RVII I was always saying the only drivers not crashing were 19.5.2, 19.7.5 and 19.11.3. And was true.
> 
> I've tried the 2020 a bunch of times and well, crashes after crashes even with the card running stock clocks and voltage.
> 
> But few days ago I've ran ramtest/karhu and after one hour and half it had found an error, and I correlated that with my crashes in games straight away.
> Note that none of the others ram testers ever catched any errors, hci, tm5, memtest etc. So I upped the ram voltage by couple of notches, from 1.450 to 1.465, ddued gpu and chipset drivers and well, one, two, three matches of codmw/bf5 and zero crashes. Applied my usual oc, 1950/1025/1118mV and no crashes either. Then I did overwrite that oc with 1965/1025/1118mV which used to crash here and there, two more days playing and also, no crashes!
> 20.4.1 has been released two days ago, ddued 20.3.1, installed 20.4.1, went straight to 1965/1025/1118mV (which is the stock voltage) and not a single crash so far in two days using 20.4.1.
> I just hope this is not a coincidence, or nor the card taking a piss at me again being fully stable for some time and then letting me down like before.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I am going to verify this, so for the recap...

a) Driver was crashing shortly after the boot of the OS.
- I was able to to trigger it by opening the Event Viewer.
- If it somehow survived, opening a browser would trigger it.
- This was happening when GPU was on stock, cool and with no load.

b) In my case i used Prime95 for Mem and CPU tests, and it passed.
c) XMP profile for my Gskill FlareX, just CR is 1 and GearDown is disabled.

Increasing RAM voltage by 0.15v should not do any harm, and question is why the drivers cause so dramatic difference in RAM load...

Edit: Still on stock RAM voltage, no crashes.

What actually annoys me, is that 19.5.2 has better shader cache management, so Witcher 3 is smooth, on 20.4.1 i cannot switch it anymore.


----------



## thomasck

serave said:


> Thanks man, i bought the RamTest like you did and my display would go blank after 15 minutes of testing, did this twice, disabled the XMP and it's fine now.
> 
> I seriously dont have the slightest idea it would be the RAM XD. i even bought another PSU just in case my old one was doing something fishy.


So, problem sorted? Nice! Glad to help. I also get blank screen, or goes back and comes back when tRFC is too tight. 

Then now you could work in your ram to do not leave performance on the table, sadly I've never had a Intel rig so I can't tell you much.



Offler said:


> I am going to verify this, so for the recap...
> 
> a) Driver was crashing shortly after the boot of the OS.
> - I was able to to trigger it by opening the Event Viewer.
> - If it somehow survived, opening a browser would trigger it.
> - This was happening when GPU was on stock, cool and with no load.
> 
> b) In my case i used Prime95 for Mem and CPU tests, and it passed.
> c) XMP profile for my Gskill FlareX, just CR is 1 and GearDown is disabled.
> 
> Increasing RAM voltage by 0.15v should not do any harm, and question is why the drivers cause so dramatic difference in RAM load...
> 
> Edit: Still on stock RAM voltage, no crashes.
> 
> What actually annoys me, is that 19.5.2 has better shader cache management, so Witcher 3 is smooth, on 20.4.1 i cannot switch it anymore.


So, one more case where ram is culprit? 

What are you sing? AMD or Intel CPU?

a) Usually I'd say that's ram. I got a case of a guy with Intel and it was the mobo. As soon as he reduced the cores from 8 to 6 (something like that) he was able to load de system normally. RAM etc was all fine, I mean, you can never trust 100% if someone is taking the suggestions we give to test stuff. If AMD, I'd say RAM or MOBO, more towards to RAM.

b) Those + HCI + TM5 w/ various profiles + memtest86 also did not catch anything. Only ramtest/karhu did. 

c) I can't tell about XMP, I just don't like it. Not sure if XMP would enable of disable GDM, PWRDWN or set CR1 or 2 by itself, but if does is one more reason to don't like it. GDM and CR are key flags to get instabilities, or not. CR1 enabled, be ready to pump the ram voltage (I'm talking AMD CPU, I can't say anything about Intel). GDM would round your timings as it does not allow "weird" combinations, that's why you usually would get lower performance with GDM ON, but, better compatibility. I also don't know if XMP would set procODT and the whole Cad_Bus block by itself, or if is the board. And those two flags have "new more stable" values more stable than before. 

Working around ram voltage is something that mostly depends on how comfortable you are in increasing the voltage. I'm fine until 1.5V if I need to, I'm using BDIE so "it's okay until 1.5V", but most of the IC's can do that as well. 
19.5.2 was my to go driver for a long time, the most stable one. Probably new drivers are pushing the gpu to other limits, loading the ram more, or making a better and more efficient usage of the system. Can't tell you what's is going on.
I just know since I really stabilized the ram around 1.465V I've got NO crashes (actually only 01 crash) since 20.4.1 was released. 

However, I still have some micro-micro pauses while gaming, I can't tell you if is stuttering or shuttering (english is not my mother tongue, I've googled the difference in between them, and I can't get to a consensus), but what happens is exactly how I described, looks like very fast and quick pauses, and when that happends I notice the READ/WRITE led in the case light's up in sync with this "micro pause". I've got a friend that has WAY more than me, it's annoying. It does not happen to me all the time, but it does, sometimes I can reproduce it while fast navigating to a part of CODMW with a car, and looking around with the camera, it's easy to notice these "micro-pauses", then it stops later on. I think is related to RAM and relaxing tRFC seems to have a positive impact in it, but it does not solve this completely, just seems better.


----------



## Offler

thomasck said:


> So, one more case where ram is culprit?
> 
> What are you sing? AMD or Intel CPU?
> 
> a) Usually I'd say that's ram. I got a case of a guy with Intel and it was the mobo. As soon as he reduced the cores from 8 to 6 (something like that) he was able to load de system normally. RAM etc was all fine, I mean, you can never trust 100% if someone is taking the suggestions we give to test stuff. If AMD, I'd say RAM or MOBO, more towards to RAM.
> 
> b) Those + HCI + TM5 w/ various profiles + memtest86 also did not catch anything. Only ramtest/karhu did.
> 
> c) I can't tell about XMP, I just don't like it. Not sure if XMP would enable of disable GDM, PWRDWN or set CR1 or 2 by itself, but if does is one more reason to don't like it. GDM and CR are key flags to get instabilities, or not. CR1 enabled, be ready to pump the ram voltage (I'm talking AMD CPU, I can't say anything about Intel). GDM would round your timings as it does not allow "weird" combinations, that's why you usually would get lower performance with GDM ON, but, better compatibility. I also don't know if XMP would set procODT and the whole Cad_Bus block by itself, or if is the board. And those two flags have "new more stable" values more stable than before.
> 
> Working around ram voltage is something that mostly depends on how comfortable you are in increasing the voltage. I'm fine until 1.5V if I need to, I'm using BDIE so "it's okay until 1.5V", but most of the IC's can do that as well.
> 19.5.2 was my to go driver for a long time, the most stable one. Probably new drivers are pushing the gpu to other limits, loading the ram more, or making a better and more efficient usage of the system. Can't tell you what's is going on.
> I just know since I really stabilized the ram around 1.465V I've got NO crashes (actually only 01 crash) since 20.4.1 was released.
> 
> However, I still have some micro-micro pauses while gaming, I can't tell you if is stuttering or shuttering (english is not my mother tongue, I've googled the difference in between them, and I can't get to a consensus), but what happens is exactly how I described, looks like very fast and quick pauses, and when that happends I notice the READ/WRITE led in the case light's up in sync with this "micro pause". I've got a friend that has WAY more than me, it's annoying. It does not happen to me all the time, but it does, sometimes I can reproduce it while fast navigating to a part of CODMW with a car, and looking around with the camera, it's easy to notice these "micro-pauses", then it stops later on. I think is related to RAM and relaxing tRFC seems to have a positive impact in it, but it does not solve this completely, just seems better.


No, RAM does not seem to be the culprit in my case. It appears to me that 20.4.1 has fixed the issue with instability.

I run Threadripper 1900x at 4GHz, with 32gb of 4x 3200 16-16-16 at 1,35v which is almost completely XMP profile, except i turned CR to 1 and disabled GearDown. CPU has noctua aircooling, R7 waterblock, and whole system has alltogether 13 noctua fans.

After tests by Prime95, MSI Kombustor and OCCT i can rule out any thermal issues with the system, regardless its CPU, RAM. VRM, GPU or any other subsystem. There might be one test which may expose memory or other issue, but i havent run it yet and since system is perfectly stable even with 20.4.1 only thing i can assume is that the previous drivers had some problem.


----------



## SacRT

Gregix said:


> Anyone tried VR with it?
> I am torn now. Can buy Valve Index, best VR gear now available(2 months waiting tho...), but...it is still 1k e. So...I wanna it but it is kinda expensive. But could be a gift for myself and my 15yo kid so on other hand not so expensive
> Anyway should work good, what do u think?


I have been using mine in VR the last year or so, it was just ok until I discovered upping the minimum clock speed and voltage in AMD software to around 1500mhz really woke the card up for vr. I was getting a lot of fps drops with it stock and could see in monitoring software it was dropping way under 1ghz alot. Im alot happier with this card now then I was a year ago. 
I have just got around to tweeking it because I used to have a very unstable gigabyte x470 ultra gaming, worst motherboard I ever had but I got squaretrade to take it off my hands and give me my money back and got a Asus now.Just changing out my board is like a new pc now and I can enjoy VR now with no crashes.


----------



## thomasck

@Offler Oh, yes, true. I've read what you wrote again, I misunderstood.


----------



## Offler

Gregix said:


> Well, 19.12.1 was good for me, then rest up to 20.3.X. sucked hard.
> 20.4.1 is fine, no black screens, no freezes. UV working, RIS working. No CTD either.


Unless you need features from older drivers (Shader Cache management and FRTC) as i do, its a good driver.


----------



## artaud

There is a new version of the driver 20.4.2. Has anyone tried it already?


----------



## thomasck

@artaud working fine so far, coming from 20.4.1. Got 1 system crash with 20.4.2 and after that has been fine.


----------



## Karagra

Almost complete









Waiting for my crash but been playing about 6 hours of apex legends 2200/1200 @ 1150mv


----------



## thomasck

Nice loop karanga, great job
And amazing clocks, I could never clock more than 2075 for some reason


----------



## Dasa

thomasck said:


> Nice loop karanga, great job
> And amazing clocks, I could never clock more than 2075 for some reason


I can set 2200 with the v set high enough that it makes the clocks drop but the max actual running clock speed my card can maintain is ~2075MHz regardless of how much extra v I give it.


----------



## thomasck

@Dasa, I just cant. ATM I'm at 1975 maintaining an average of 1940. I can't know what's going on, if I have bad VRM, or bad power regulator in the VGA, but I can not go further than 2075. Actually, 2075 is already hard to maintain even just for benchmark. Maybe the Bykski block is not making good contact with some part of the card that needs cooling. I can't know what's going on. 

And googleing around I did not find any other RVII clocking this low.


----------



## skline00

Karagra: 

What are your other specs on the rig?


----------



## phaseshift

How is everyone monitoring their overlclock when benchmarking?


----------



## thomasck

@phaseshift HWiNFO + RTSS


----------



## Karagra

skline00 said:


> Karagra:
> 
> What are your other specs on the rig?


I am running:
Ryzen 9 3950x
16gb 3800mhz cl14
x570 Master
obv Radeon VII


----------



## Karagra

thomasck said:


> Nice loop karanga, great job
> And amazing clocks, I could never clock more than 2075 for some reason





Dasa said:


> I can set 2200 with the v set high enough that it makes the clocks drop but the max actual running clock speed my card can maintain is ~2075MHz regardless of how much extra v I give it.


You guys use wattman or msi afterburner?


----------



## thomasck

@Karagra I've been using MorePowerTools (MPT) for a while now as Wattman has been inconsistent to me since 19.5.2 onwards. The only negative issue with MPT is your changes are not applied on the go, you gotta reboot the system after every change.


----------



## Karagra

thomasck said:


> @Karagra I've been using MorePowerTools (MPT) for a while now as Wattman has been inconsistent to me since 19.5.2 onwards. The only negative issue with MPT is your changes are not applied on the go, you gotta reboot the system after every change.


perfect i needed something better than wattman


----------



## phaseshift

so I have my core clock set to 1801mhz, whenever I run Superposition my clocks never go that high. It seems to hover aorund 1750-1765mhz. Any idea why?


----------



## Karagra

Im using MorePowerTool now... so im sitting at a constant 2150/1250 @ 1200mv and its set to 2200/1250... any reason i should try to up my hbm2 any more or is it fine for 1440p?


----------



## thomasck

phaseshift said:


> so I have my core clock set to 1801mhz, whenever I run Superposition my clocks never go that high. It seems to hover aorund 1750-1765mhz. Any idea why?


cause that's the way amd gpus work. you will never see 1800 if you set 1800. If you want to actually SEE 1800, set 1850-1865.. I'm set to 1975 and it hovers around 1935-1945 most of the time, and it's like that with everyone else



Karagra said:


> Im using MorePowerTool now... so im sitting at a constant 2150/1250 @ 1200mv and its set to 2200/1250... any reason i should try to up my hbm2 any more or is it fine for 1440p?


I envy all you guys that can go further 2075mhz 

IDK now, but before HBM overclock was not yielding much performance, it's a matter of trying and testing, I don't OC the HBM, there's no much gain over here so I keep it at 1005mhz..


----------



## phaseshift

thomasck said:


> cause that's the way amd gpus work. you will never see 1800 if you set 1800. If you want to actually SEE 1800, set 1850-1865.. I'm set to 1975 and it hovers around 1935-1945 most of the time, and it's like that with everyone else


ahh okay that makes total sense, this is my first AMD GPU and I'm still learning a lot. What would you say is the current best driver to use for the RVII?


----------



## Mylittlepwny2

Karagra said:


> Almost complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my crash but been playing about 6 hours of apex legends 2200/1200 @ 1150mv


You had a very similiar set up as me! Ive switched to a watercooled 2080 Ti now but Im curious to know your 3950X clocks?


----------



## thomasck

phaseshift said:


> ahh okay that makes total sense, this is my first AMD GPU and I'm still learning a lot. What would you say is the current best driver to use for the RVII?


Tricky questions. If you roll back couple (or more maybe) pages ago you will see a post where I say I don't have problems with any driver anymore. Before that, I was using only 19.5.2 and 19.11.3, with those two ONLY, I could play with stability. Any 2020 driver would crash. Turns out my RAM was not 100% stable, hence drive crashes here and there, a lot. And that took a year for me to nail the culprit. 

After that, I could use any 2020 driver. To give you the exact figure, I just realised the ram was not stable with the launch of the 20.3.1, and since then no driver gave me trouble, 20.4.1 and 20.4.2 are just fine. 

Performance wise, I don't see any difference in game, and from my point of view running benchmarks with every driver to see which one is better is just a waste of time cause those benchmark numbers don't always translate to better performance in game. 

ATM I'm with 20.4.2. People say 19.5.2 has a greater power limit. I never notice that, even if I change the power limit in MPT. 

The best driver would be the one is running your games without problem. That's what I believe in.


----------



## Karagra

Mylittlepwny2 said:


> You had a very similiar set up as me! Ive switched to a watercooled 2080 Ti now but Im curious to know your 3950X clocks?


I ran the chip at 44/43 1.275v for a little over a week but swapped back to just letting it boost itself. 
First 2 cores on auto spike to 4.7 3rd-6th core range from 4.6 to 4.5 and last 6 cores hit 4.3-4.1


----------



## thomasck

Just tried MSI Afterburner and it's working with 20.4.2. Can't say is reliable or stable, time will tell.

Edit

Forget about it, clocks start to get inconsistent when Firefox is opened, probably cause of the hardware acceleration..


----------



## Dasa

I have always used wattman other than when benchmarking I may use MPT.
I like being able to set up profiles so that games can ether run high v with 2000MHz+ if needed or switch to undervolt at stock clocks if it is a game that doesn't need the extra performance.
A few times it mucked up after installing a new driver so that it needed run 100% fan to make the clock speed change but scrubbing the drivers and using one of the old registry files to enable higher power use would always fixed it.
Been happy with the 20.22 drive and haven't seen a need to try the latest beta.
To monitor clocks during benchmarks I just use the Ctrl+ Shift + O to enable the wattman overlay although I would prefer if it included GPU V.

Edit: and just as I say that I change some settings and it decides to run 2000MHz set for the game profile mixed with the undervolt for the global profile... so it is a bit twitchy unfortunately.


----------



## Mylittlepwny2

Karagra said:


> I ran the chip at 44/43 1.275v for a little over a week but swapped back to just letting it boost itself.
> First 2 cores on auto spike to 4.7 3rd-6th core range from 4.6 to 4.5 and last 6 cores hit 4.3-4.1


I find the auto boost really underwhelming. Never seen a 3950X actually maintain anything more than 4.5 GHz on a single thread and since windows is always running background processes your chip will always be using multiple threads so 4.3 on a couple of cores is the best i ever really saw. Obviously it hits 4.6 or 4.7 but its not actually maintaining that. I find 4.4/4.3 @1.20V actually gets me much better temps and better gaming performance and if I ever needed just a bit more 4.525/4.425 @1.3 also works great. Beyond that scaling gets awful. 4.55/4.45 requires me to bump up to 1.35V and for 25 MHz all core its not worth it.

PBO just runs too much voltage and doesnt actually maintain any sort of awesome single core speeds to make it worth using IMO. Like those boosts of 4.6/4.7 are just so short and fleeting like blink and they are gone.


----------



## Karagra

Mylittlepwny2 said:


> I find the auto boost really underwhelming. Never seen a 3950X actually maintain anything more than 4.5 GHz on a single thread and since windows is always running background processes your chip will always be using multiple threads so 4.3 on a couple of cores is the best i ever really saw. Obviously it hits 4.6 or 4.7 but its not actually maintaining that. I find 4.4/4.3 @1.20V actually gets me much better temps and better gaming performance and if I ever needed just a bit more 4.525/4.425 @1.3 also works great. Beyond that scaling gets awful. 4.55/4.45 requires me to bump up to 1.35V and for 25 MHz all core its not worth it.
> 
> PBO just runs too much voltage and doesnt actually maintain any sort of awesome single core speeds to make it worth using IMO. Like those boosts of 4.6/4.7 are just so short and fleeting like blink and they are gone.


4.4/4.3 @1.20v is great if its stable! That was my problem I could boot 4.4/4.3 @ 1.175v but wouldnt pass all tests so i tested 1.20v passed everything but prime. and being a stickler for stability seeing that i needed an extra .075v for 44/43 stable i said i would rather stick with pbo for now.. might be the bios on my x570 master (is a bit buggy) or might be my chip. As for PBO clocks I run Processor Lasso have my OBS and all windows software loading on threads 17-32 and all games on threads 1-16 so i usually see 4.4+ while gaming on the first 8 cores


----------



## serave

Would you guys think 120 rad is enough to cool the VII @2Ghz?

I can do 1950/1100 @1125mv with 2 Vardar ER fans strapped on the heatsink, but it gets a wee bit noisy

Asking because I have a spare 120 rad around.


----------



## Mylittlepwny2

Karagra said:


> 4.4/4.3 @1.20v is great if its stable! That was my problem I could boot 4.4/4.3 @ 1.175v but wouldnt pass all tests so i tested 1.20v passed everything but prime. and being a stickler for stability seeing that i needed an extra .075v for 44/43 stable i said i would rather stick with pbo for now.. might be the bios on my x570 master (is a bit buggy) or might be my chip. As for PBO clocks I run Processor Lasso have my OBS and all windows software loading on threads 17-32 and all games on threads 1-16 so i usually see 4.4+ while gaming on the first 8 cores


Yeah I dont care about p95 stability so i havent bothered to test. I know AMD has hard programed these things to not go above around 1.25V max for worst case scenario workloads (buildzoid did a pretty cool video on it) so getting P95 to work above 4.3 GHz is an exercise in futility. Again though no other program will ever hit your cpu the way p95 does so i dont care whether or not its stable in that workload. It runs Folding at home, Games, Blender, and other workloads beautifully so I just leave it there. If im playing CoD or something ill usually run my 4.525/4.425 GHz 1.3V overclock profile as its stable in all the same workloads. 

I just dont see the point in PBO. Its just overvolting your chip and makes you think its running faster than it really is. Its no different than all those auto overclock settings in BIOSes that weve all been avoiding for years.


----------



## Mylittlepwny2

serave said:


> Would you guys think 120 rad is enough to cool the VII @2Ghz?
> 
> I can do 1950/1100 @1125mv with 2 Vardar ER fans strapped on the heatsink, but it gets a wee bit noisy
> 
> Asking because I have a spare 120 rad around.


It definitely couldnt be worse than the stock cooler thats for sure. Give it a try and let us know how it went. Worst case scenario it doesnt run as cool as you hoped (itll still be better than stock though) and you have to upgrade to a 240mm rad or so.


----------



## Karagra

Mylittlepwny2 said:


> Yeah I dont care about p95 stability so i havent bothered to test. I know AMD has hard programed these things to not go above around 1.25V max for worst case scenario workloads (buildzoid did a pretty cool video on it) so getting P95 to work above 4.3 GHz is an exercise in futility. Again though no other program will ever hit your cpu the way p95 does so i dont care whether or not its stable in that workload. It runs Folding at home, Games, Blender, and other workloads beautifully so I just leave it there. If im playing CoD or something ill usually run my 4.525/4.425 GHz 1.3V overclock profile as its stable in all the same workloads.
> 
> I just dont see the point in PBO. Its just overvolting your chip and makes you think its running faster than it really is. Its no different than all those auto overclock settings in BIOSes that weve all been avoiding for years.


Yeah I overclocked Am3+ for years without issues, maybe once i lay down a 100% stable gpu and memory setup ill work on the cpu again. my gpu is on day 3 of benchmarking programs no crashes. along with my ram @ 3800mhz cl14 so in time xD


----------



## duox7142

Hey all, I've got my Radeon VII on water now 

It's in a loop with 2 360mm radiators. I'm running at stock configs, 1000RPM fans. Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut paste.

Before, it was hitting 111C hotspot temp / 80c edge temp, and periodically dipping below on stock clocks.

With 1 radiator, it would hit 103c hotspot temp. With both radiators, it maxes out at 93c. 

However, my main concern is that edge temp may go up +10c to 50c, but the hotspot starts at 78c and climbs to 93c. To me, a 40c delta between edge temp and hot spot temp means somethings wrong. Are others on the EK waterblock having the same delta here? Personally I also think stock clocks with 720mm radiator space, 93c is higher than others are reporting.


----------



## 113802

duox7142 said:


> Hey all, I've got my Radeon VII on water now /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> It's in a loop with 2 360mm radiators. I'm running at stock configs, 1000RPM fans. Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut paste.
> 
> Before, it was hitting 111C hotspot temp / 80c edge temp, and periodically dipping below on stock clocks.
> 
> With 1 radiator, it would hit 103c hotspot temp. With both radiators, it maxes out at 93c.
> 
> However, my main concern is that edge temp may go up +10c to 50c, but the hotspot starts at 78c and climbs to 93c. To me, a 40c delta between edge temp and hot spot temp means somethings wrong. Are others on the EK waterblock having the same delta here? Personally I also think stock clocks with 720mm radiator space, 93c is higher than others are reporting.


I had the same temperatures as you with my EK block on my Radeon VII. There isn't anything wrong with a high junction temperature. 

https://youtu.be/wENJrxA23ck


----------



## duox7142

WannaBeOCer said:


> I had the same temperatures as you with my EK block on my Radeon VII. There isn't anything wrong with a high junction temperature.
> 
> https://youtu.be/wENJrxA23ck


Looks like you're at 2100Mhz. Im getting the same temps at 1800Mhz and 100mv less. That looks like I'm having some serious issue.


----------



## thomasck

@duox7142 is the block mounted correctly? Your temps are too high for a custom loop. Stock here 1125mV is around 60JT/40GPU stock and 1975/1000/1118mV is 71JT/45GPU.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 113802

duox7142 said:


> Looks like you're at 2100Mhz. Im getting the same temps at 1800Mhz and 100mv less. That looks like I'm having some serious issue.


Your fans are running lower than mine. I had my gentle typhoons at 2150RPM on all 6.


----------



## Bart

Did AMD do something funky with our ability to OC in the driver, again? I hadn't messed with VII in a bit, but noticed that with the newest drivers, I can't change ANYthing anymore. Can't change the fan curve, clocks, voltages, etc, even in full manual mode. Any change I make anywhere in the GUI instantly reverts to default after a second or two? ***?!?!?


----------



## duox7142

@WannaBeOCer All fans max, 2000RPM, Arctic P12 pressure fans, I get 84c max. A large reduction to be sure, but still far short of @thomasck 's 60c max temp.


----------



## SoloCamo

Bart said:


> Did AMD do something funky with our ability to OC in the driver, again? I hadn't messed with VII in a bit, but noticed that with the newest drivers, I can't change ANYthing anymore. Can't change the fan curve, clocks, voltages, etc, even in full manual mode. Any change I make anywhere in the GUI instantly reverts to default after a second or two? ***?!?!?


Using the latest here without issue.. so far.


----------



## Bart

SoloCamo said:


> Using the latest here without issue.. so far.


Yeah mine went back to normal, something was definitely 'off' and the settings were frozen even in manual mode. But it's back to 'normal' now. Still not boosting to the levels it was with old drivers, but it works. Something was buggered, I think a reboot fixed it, or a BIOS update for my X470 board.


----------



## SoloCamo

Well, recently went from Win10 1809 to 1903... clocks were staying as stable and cpu usage seemed higher (this seemed to be a known issue with 1903). Then moved to 1909.. and again, clocks just are staying stable. 

I found a very stable 1036mV where it almost 100% held 1826mhz or so despite only being set to 1840mhz. P/l +20%. Mem at 1200mhz or 1175mhz (GTAV doesn't like 1200mhz, everything else is fine). 

Now, even if I clock higher and add more volts it doesn't want to seem to hold 1820... Windows 10 strikes again.


----------



## SoloCamo

Rolled back to 1903... couldn't get back to 1809 like I wanted. That said, it's like the cpu is a bottleneck now at 4k.. If I bump res scale to 105-110% vs 100% at 4k, it pretty much holds the clocks I had when I was on 1809. Downside is fps is now lower (still around 70fps) when it was around 85fps before at 4k.


----------



## nickcnse

Does anyone know how to go about getting a stock cooler for one of these cards? I need to RMA one and it doesn't have its stock cooler, it's direct from AMD if that matters.


----------



## Offler

nickcnse said:


> Does anyone know how to go about getting a stock cooler for one of these cards? I need to RMA one and it doesn't have its stock cooler, it's direct from AMD if that matters.


People might be selling them on ebay. I kept mine, simply in case of issue with watercooling.


----------



## nickcnse

Well maybe you guys have an idea on what I should do. My card works fine in windows and low graphics games like Dota 2 but the after about 5 minutes of playing Apex or Doom Eternal the game freezes, I'm usually able to use task manager to exit the application. When installing I used DDU uninstaller in safe mode and then installed the card and am using the current drivers version 20.4.2. I have the most recent bios version 016....011717. I installed the most recent bios for my motherboard as well, a MSI x99s Krait edition with an i7 5820k, no overclock on the memory or the cpu at this time. I've tried DDU a second time, increasing the power limit to 50%, overclocking and underclocking the card, turning the fan to max speed even though it's watercooled. Is there anything else I should try?


----------



## SoloCamo

nickcnse said:


> Well maybe you guys have an idea on what I should do. My card works fine in windows and low graphics games like Dota 2 but the after about 5 minutes of playing Apex or Doom Eternal the game freezes, I'm usually able to use task manager to exit the application. When installing I used DDU uninstaller in safe mode and then installed the card and am using the current drivers version 20.4.2. I have the most recent bios version 016....011717. I installed the most recent bios for my motherboard as well, a MSI x99s Krait edition with an i7 5820k, no overclock on the memory or the cpu at this time. I've tried DDU a second time, increasing the power limit to 50%, overclocking and underclocking the card, turning the fan to max speed even though it's watercooled. Is there anything else I should try?



50% P/L? You using afterburner? I've personally found wattman has better results.


----------



## nickcnse

I'm using the radeon software which I believe is Wattman after using the script from Hellm over at this thread: https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-amd/1633446-preliminary-view-amd-vega-bios-131.html


----------



## Offler

nickcnse said:


> Well maybe you guys have an idea on what I should do. My card works fine in windows and low graphics games like Dota 2 but the after about 5 minutes of playing Apex or Doom Eternal the game freezes, I'm usually able to use task manager to exit the application. When installing I used DDU uninstaller in safe mode and then installed the card and am using the current drivers version 20.4.2. I have the most recent bios version 016....011717. I installed the most recent bios for my motherboard as well, a MSI x99s Krait edition with an i7 5820k, no overclock on the memory or the cpu at this time. I've tried DDU a second time, increasing the power limit to 50%, overclocking and underclocking the card, turning the fan to max speed even though it's watercooled. Is there anything else I should try?


If everything fails, revert to 19.5.2 driver and check for any stability issues. This driver is rock-solid.

In some cases people resolved the stability issue by this driver, in some other they later found latent memory/CPU instability and the driver was just triggering it.


----------



## Offler

So after 6 months with Alphacool Eiswolf...

I still use Witcher 3 at 4k capped to 60FPS, same save, same scene as a benchmark.

1. The thermal paste by Alphacool did not aged well.
Difference between GPU and Hotspot went from 40 to 50 °C.

2. Dustbuildup
I am not quite sure whether its the case, GPU temp rose from 56 to 58°C (and hotspot to 108°C). I also tweaked CPU and RAM for higher and more consistent performance, which might contribute to higher temps.

So effectivelly it went from "barely not throttling" to "throttling" area.

I replaced the thermal paste with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. The layer can be as thin that the paste is transparent. Its actually cool thing to see when both GPU and cooler are mirrors.

Even when GPU temp went down only by 1°C to 56-57, Hotspot went down by 8°C, so current difference between GPU and Hotspot is 42°C. Two more Noctuas are on their way, so i guess I might cut few °C down, or at least make the system more silent.


----------



## Dasa

Good paste that although I am surprised you spread it so thin with the core & HBM not being exactly flat, I put it on fairly thick and let it squish out.

My temps still seem as good as ever with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut untouched since first install of Storm G5 soon after Radeon VII release.

Radeon VII stock with 1078mv undervolt firestrike extreme stability test
Water temp 22-23c
Core 30-31c, Hot spot 45-51c, mem 31c


@2100C, 1200M, 1200mv +77%
~2037-2054C actual
Water temp ~25c
Core ~35c, Hot spot 64-67c

But that is with the pump at 100% which is to loud for 24\7 use.


----------



## Offler

Dasa said:


> Good paste that although I am surprised you spread it so thin with the core & HBM not being exactly flat, I put it on fairly thick and let it squish out.
> 
> My temps still seem as good as ever with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut untouched since first install of Storm G5 soon after Radeon VII release.
> 
> Radeon VII stock with 1078mv undervolt firestrike extreme stability test
> Water temp 22-23c
> Core 30-31c, Hot spot 45-51c, mem 31c
> 
> 
> @2100C, 1200M, 1200mv +77%
> ~2037-2054C actual
> Water temp ~25c
> Core ~35c, Hot spot 64-67c
> 
> But that is with the pump at 100% which is to loud for 24\7 use.


After i put the card back to the cooler, it was clear the contact is perfect so i left there like 1 and a half rice grain of the paste. To recap specs:

Cooler is Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII M02 with 240 size radiator and 4 fans (2 noctuas, 2 eiswolfs). Its no longer available, i probably purchased the very last ever manufactured .

All fans in my system are PWM and controller from BIOS, usually on Performance mode. For the tests i switched to Full Speed. Pump is always on maximum, its 3 pin and connected directly to 12v from PSU. Not noisy, compared to the rest of the system (12 fans ).

Top cover of the case (Node 804) is removed, just for the tests...

Driver is 19.5.2
GPU settings are still STOCK, without undervolting or overvolting, just FAN is set to max speed.

Performance is confirmed by Watt readings of the whole system. Should be consistent and about 430 watts (that includes 10 watts for speakers and 30 watts for display). Temps are read after they stabilized on a fixed value.

Ambient temps are 22-23°C.

MSI Kombustor v4 @ 1920x1080
Generates 334 FPS, system takes in 430-440 watts. That confirms that the torture is on.

GPU temp 49°C
Hotspot 90°C
Mem 51°C
VDDC 51°C

Witcher 3. At the Blood and Wine DLCs end, you start a talk with Ciri. And keep the scene playing. 4k, capped to 60 FPS, but usually generate 59-60. System takes in 430w.

GPU temp 46-47°C
Hotspot 87-88°C
Mem 49°C
VDDC 47°C

However i cannot measure temperature of the water in the loop.

If the power intake is less than 350 watt, i would guess that the GPU simply isnt stressed enough. You know, even KCD at 1440p does not go above 40°C and its clear the GPU can safely take a nap. I dont have the firestrike stress test available, but i usually trust the "power virus" from Kombustor, while Witcher 3 seems to be the highest utilization i can achieve with a regular game.


----------



## Dasa

Offler said:


> However i cannot measure temperature of the water in the loop.


I just use a external temperature probe on the rad end tank.
My MB has a receiver so I can control fan speed based on water temp but anything will do if your just curious to know how hot the water is on the rad inlet and outlet.
Usually with a custom loop the difference is under 1c between rad inlet vs outlet but with AIO the difference can be much higher with low flow pumps on 300w parts.

Cant get MSI Kombustor v4 @ 1920x1080 to run 300FPS but I do have the witcher.


----------



## Jesaul

I use internal temperature control. It's just pipe extension with a wire.


----------



## Karagra

Where is the hotspot exactly on the Radeon VII? I noticed recently my hotspot temps are maxing out around 90c with my waterblock while the max temp for every other sensor is showing max 45c is this normal? Should I remount the waterblock?


----------



## Offler

Karagra said:


> Where is the hotspot exactly on the Radeon VII? I noticed recently my hotspot temps are maxing out around 90c with my waterblock while the max temp for every other sensor is showing max 45c is this normal? Should I remount the waterblock?


Card has 64 thermal sensors, each in every logical unit. Hotspot/Tjunction is reported from the currently hottest one.

Its okay, until you reach 105°C for the Tjunction. Higher temps may cause GPU to start throttle.


----------



## nickcnse

Offler said:


> If everything fails, revert to 19.5.2 driver and check for any stability issues. This driver is rock-solid.
> 
> In some cases people resolved the stability issue by this driver, in some other they later found latent memory/CPU instability and the driver was just triggering it.


Well I ran memtest last night for 5+ hours and my memory seems stable (pics attached), running aida 64 for my cpu unless their is something better to stress a i7 5820k with? Once I run aida64 for a few hours I'm going to try out the 19.5.2 drivers. Thank you for the advice.

Edit: Now that I"m looking at my ram timings on memtest it doesn't look like it was running at my actual settings of 15-15-15-35 1.2v 2400? Or maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## thomasck

Memtest is not reliable, IMO. Try HCI (check how to set it up) and tm5 with 1usmus or antaextreme profile. Ramtest/karhu is great but is paid. There's also a test built in dram calc.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Offler

So a small update.

I replaced 2 Eisblock fans (1700 RPM) with 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM. Now there are 4 on radiator. While at it, i cleaned the radiator from the dust.

In Witcher 3, when PWM is set to "full speed", and top cover of the case is not mounted:
GPU 46-48
Hotspot 87-88

It looks like there is no difference between Eisblock and Noctuas, however... Noctuas run on 1500 RPM and are much quieter than Eisblocks running on 1700RPM.

The most important difference. Before when the cover was on, the temps went +8°C so GPU went to 54°C. Now its 50°C. Noctuas are much better at pushing the air throught the dustfilter.

At the beginning of the week, the GPU could go up to 64°C. -8°C was the thermal paste. -6°C were fans more suitable for pushing through the cover and cleaning up the dust.

Hotspot/Tjunction went from 112 to 93°C.

edit:
When i removed the side panel, the GPU temp went down to 44-45°C. That indicated that single intake Noctua NF-P12 PWM fan isnt enough. So i added Noctua A12x25 to the 
front.

Now, with side panel its 44-46, with top cover GPU is 48°C ,Tjunction is 90°C. That totals on -16°C, -8 paste and -8 fan reconfiguration and cleaning.


----------



## nickcnse

thomasck said:


> Memtest is not reliable, IMO. Try HCI (check how to set it up) and tm5 with 1usmus or antaextreme profile. Ramtest/karhu is great but is paid. There's also a test built in dram calc.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Well I successfully ran 6 copies of HCI without errors with all of them going to 400% which was the recommended time period. I think I'm just going to try and do a fresh windows install and see where I end up and see if it's more stable. I've tried drivers 19.5.2, I've tried windows verification to see if it pops up with any errors which it didn't, multiple other drivers, power changes, overclocks/underclocks, new mobo bios. If anyone else has any other suggestions let me know please.


----------



## thomasck

@nickcnse I'd leave it running overnight. At least 1000%. I'd also try another software TM5 with antaExtreme and 1usmus profile. What happens when you run with only one stick? My culprit here was ram, but I'm using an amd rig so I have not much else to tip you with.


----------



## nickcnse

thomasck said:


> @nickcnse I'd leave it running overnight. At least 1000%. I'd also try another software TM5 with antaExtreme and 1usmus profile. What happens when you run with only one stick? My culprit here was ram, but I'm using an amd rig so I have not much else to tip you with.


Well I've tried a million different things today including a fresh windows install and nothing's worked so far. Like you said I went down to a single stick of ram and it worked the longest that I've yet to see Doom run which was like 18 minutes. Maybe it's the psu? Maybe it's this stick of ram? Maybe it's the GPU? No idea but thank you for all your help.


----------



## Gregix

Ur temperatures are too high for my taste. I admit, I have well ventilated case, but anyway, delta temp GPU/hotspot is like 20-25 degrees. So on light gaming I have like 43 on GPU and 60-66 hotspot. But I do not use block for radeon7, used generic evga CPU aio block, with 240rad. Mad rad itself is just behind 3 120mm front case fans running 1000 rpm, so maybe this make difference. Coolant temperature is like 35 max so....
Do not oc'ed it. I tried 2000, 2100, with mem 1050-1150(1150 is max for my card, higher sooner or later ctd or other issues) but found temp and power draw increase too annoying. And gains were not so huge. Besides most my games are light rather, if I see 140-200fps area most the time, why push it more?


----------



## thomasck

@nickcnse As you tried with 01 stick and it ran for longer, try upping the ram voltage a couple of notches.. it's really annoying when we are troubleshooting something and there's no spare hardware around to try stuff :/


----------



## nickcnse

@thomasck well I've tried every stick of ram and upping the voltage did help by making Firestrike load two frames as opposed to none. If I run direct x 11 Firestrike then it will complete the test and runs flawlessly but anything with direct x 12 seems to cause issues. I'll try and stop at best buy tomorrow and pick up a single stick of ram to see if that helps or not. Any ideas on making direct x 12 work? Thinking of re-flashing the bios for the video card and seeing if that helps.


----------



## thomasck

@nickcnse hard to say.. what happens with dx11 games like bf5 or codmw when you set to dx11? you don't have the stock heat sink so I assume you bought second hand? that might be faulty card due do a lot of reasons you would never know from the 1st owner.. if not, I'd bet in ram then mobo then cpu and psu last..


----------



## Offler

Gregix said:


> Ur temperatures are too high for my taste. I admit, I have well ventilated case, but anyway, delta temp GPU/hotspot is like 20-25 degrees. So on light gaming I have like 43 on GPU and 60-66 hotspot. But I do not use block for radeon7, used generic evga CPU aio block, with 240rad. Mad rad itself is just behind 3 120mm front case fans running 1000 rpm, so maybe this make difference. Coolant temperature is like 35 max so....
> Do not oc'ed it. I tried 2000, 2100, with mem 1050-1150(1150 is max for my card, higher sooner or later ctd or other issues) but found temp and power draw increase too annoying. And gains were not so huge. Besides most my games are light rather, if I see 140-200fps area most the time, why push it more?


If it was adressed to me...

Well, i usually take temps from the stress tests, while fans are on full speed. Either Prime95 for CPU or MSI Kombustor for GPU. Therefore max temps represent highest possible load which can be delivered by the system, without running into any issues.


----------



## nickcnse

@thomasck yeah it's definately second hand. I'll try bf5 this weekend when I get a chance, unfortunately since we came back from lockdown we're running full bore and I don't have much time to trouble shoot on the weekdays. I did luckily get to try a couple different bios versions but neither did anythign for me. Still havent found a stick of ram to try LOL.

EDIT: Well I stopped at the local computer store today and grabbed a stick of ram. It finally completed 3dMark Firestrike, before I could never even load the damn thing. Thank you @thomasck for all the help!


----------



## ftln

Whats the possibility of flashing Radeon VII with bios from Radeon Pro VII for PCIE4.0 support ?


----------



## Offler

ftln said:


> Whats the possibility of flashing Radeon VII with bios from Radeon Pro VII for PCIE4.0 support ?


Even when the cores and memory controller appears to be the same, its inconclusive atm. Radeon Pro VII has new type of Crossifre bridge, so its possible that the differences are not only in terms of enabled/disabled PCI-E controllers but also in wiring.

It can be interesting also from point of bitcoinmining/computing, as the Radeon Pro VII has 1/2 divider for doubleprecision.


----------



## pmc25

Pretty sure they will have taken counter measures against that. Occasionally there are free lunches, but not $1500 free lunches.


----------



## Offler

Two pics of my system.

Radeon VII, wrapped in Alphacool GPX-A RAdeon VI PROI M02, black with a 240 radiator and embedded in Node 804.

Tubes from the pump sink from the left chamber to the right one and cooler is mounted on top of the case for exhaust. 4 Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans are mounted on it. Those are originally designed to push air through CPU coolers.

When the system is fully covered and graphics is on stock settings GPU is 48°C ,Tjunction is 90°C at 22°C ambient while running MSI Kombustor stress test.


----------



## nickcnse

@Offler that looks amazing, well done!


----------



## Dasa

Offler said:


> Two pics of my system.


Looks great but those four front fans are probably only moving about one fan worth of air due to front panel restrictions.
You may want to look into getting dust filters for the rear fans and reversing them.
Maybe even mount the two front fans from the MB side to under the GPU and allowing air from the MB side to pull through the front fans into the PSU side.


----------



## nickcnse

Well I'm back to black screens. It looks like the memory on this card won't stay at the setting I want in wattman, like if I set it at 1000 MHz it will jump up to around 1500 before crashing. Any ideas on how to lock that in? Even using afterburner it doesn't want to stay put.


----------



## Offler

Dasa said:


> Looks great but those four front fans are probably only moving about one fan worth of air due to front panel restrictions.
> You may want to look into getting dust filters for the rear fans and reversing them.
> Maybe even mount the two front fans from the MB side to under the GPU and allowing air from the MB side to pull through the front fans into the PSU side.


I was considering this, so i made a test.

Under load, GPU goes to 53°C.
When i remove top panel it goes down to 47°C
When i remove front panel, it goes down to 46°C.

On the PSU side, GPU radiator has 4x NF-F12 PWM which are Noctuas go-to CPU cooler fans, with highest static pressure - those are obstructed... Front intake consists of 1x NF-P12 which is "ordinary" Noctua case fan, and 1x A12x25. The latter has both quite high static pressure and high airflow. Those may seem obstructed, but in no way as much as the exhausts.

Also, rear fan would probably suck back hot air from CPU exhaust...


----------



## Falkentyne

Can you guys all please check if P1 voltage affects how far you can overclock your HBM ?


----------



## SoloCamo

Falkentyne said:


> Can you guys all please check if P1 voltage affects how far you can overclock your HBM ?


Hasn't seem to bother mine. I can do 1175mhz at 1000mV on the core P1. Can actually do 1200mhz on it, too - but GTA V seems to disagree out of all the tests and games I've ran.


----------



## Dasa

Offler said:


> I was considering this, so i made a test.
> Under load, GPU goes to 53°C.
> When i remove top panel it goes down to 47°C
> When i remove front panel, it goes down to 46°C.
> Those may seem obstructed, but in no way as much as the exhausts.


Ah ok so that top mesh is more restrictive than it looks.

Installing the latest WHQL driver now.


----------



## Oversemper

20.4.2. whql works alright, PL to 50% via MPT, forced 100% fan are still needed for overclock to actually apply (for me at least):
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/22743958


----------



## Dasa

I didn't have to scrub drivers between installs this time to get overclocking working again without touching fan speed.
20.4.2. WHQL


----------



## thomasck

No luck here with OC using 20.5.1. Just tried once, got weird clocks in cod warzone


----------



## Jesaul

I've locked myself on 20.3.1. It is stable and has best performance.


----------



## Offler

Support for WDDM 2.7.

So if you install a driver which starts with number 27, it would imply support for WDDM 2,7...

However Radeon VII will not get support for Hardware-accelerated GPU scheduling, for that its needed RX 5000. But there are few new features:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Display_Driver_Model#WDDM_2.7


Since i updated to Windows 10 build 2004 I will get a shot for the newest driver. I will check for compatibility issues with older game titles. At least until Cyberpunk 2077 is released.

Which brings me to a question... any DXR (Direct X Raytrace) demo around?


----------



## Dasa

Offler said:


> any DXR (Direct X Raytrace) demo around?


Neon Noir CRYENGINE
https://www.cryengine.com/marketplace/product/neon-noir#

Some old of my old runs for comparison.
Ultra detail 1080p
https://sites.google.com/site/aussietechtest/_/rsrc/1574380050577/benchmarks/NEON NOIR.jpg
Very high detail 1080p
https://sites.google.com/site/aussietechtest/benchmarks/NEON NOIR very high.jpg

1080 TI use to get ~10k at ultra and 2080 Ti ~15k vs my Radeon VII at 8k.


----------



## 113802

Dasa said:


> Offler said:
> 
> 
> 
> any DXR (Direct X Raytrace) demo around?
> 
> 
> 
> Neon Noir CRYENGINE
> https://www.cryengine.com/marketplace/product/neon-noir#
> 
> Some old of my old runs for comparison.
> Ultra detail 1080p
> https://sites.google.com/site/aussietechtest/_/rsrc/1574380050577/benchmarks/NEON NOIR.jpg
> Very high detail 1080p
> https://sites.google.com/site/aussietechtest/benchmarks/NEON NOIR very high.jpg
> 
> 1080 TI use to get ~10k at ultra and 2080 Ti ~15k vs my Radeon VII at 8k.
Click to expand...

Neon Noir isn't a DxR benchmark. It's a DX11 benchmark using their own implementation of nVidia's VXGI. 

It runs fine on a GTX 480, HD 5850.(slow of course)

The only one I'm aware of is 3DMark Port Royal. Last I checked AMD never released any DxR supported drivers.


----------



## Offler

Dasa said:


> Neon Noir CRYENGINE
> https://www.cryengine.com/marketplace/product/neon-noir#
> 
> Some old of my old runs for comparison.
> Ultra detail 1080p
> https://sites.google.com/site/aussietechtest/_/rsrc/1574380050577/benchmarks/NEON NOIR.jpg
> Very high detail 1080p
> https://sites.google.com/site/aussietechtest/benchmarks/NEON NOIR very high.jpg
> 
> 1080 TI use to get ~10k at ultra and 2080 Ti ~15k vs my Radeon VII at 8k.





WannaBeOCer said:


> Neon Noir isn't a DxR benchmark. It's a DX11 benchmark using their own implementation of nVidia's VXGI.
> 
> It runs fine on a GTX 480, HD 5850.(slow of course)
> 
> The only one I'm aware of is 3DMark Port Royal. Last I checked AMD never released any DxR supported drivers.


Thanks guys


So the initial tests of 20.5.1...

Temps and power consumption compared to 19.5.2 are lower, while the performance is about the same, system responsiveness is slightly better. Things i however cannot solve with newer drivers:

1. Shader Cache: AMD Optimized.
This is MUST for Witcher 3. I know, its a game from 2015 but the impact on the game smoothness is incredible. Newer drivers do not offer this option.

2. FRTC
Basically a frame limiter. Useful for certain older games, where 60 FPS with FreeSync equals perfect experience, but the game would run on thousands of FPS, draining too much power and causing coilwhine....
Sometimes can be solved by 3rd party solutions, sometimes there is a setting in the game...

3. Some old bugs... After each driver installation i have to:
a) Reinstall driver for my Samsung monitor.
b) Remove all phantom "Generic PNP Monitors" from device manager.
c) Switch color output from Full RGB to YrCrB and then back.

If i skip this, 3d performance will be at 1/3 and GPU would not even clock above 800MHz.


So... I definitely have motivation to get newer driver, as it seems to be stable, working better than the old one. The most important thing i cannot solve in any other way is Shader cache for Witcher 3...


----------



## Dasa

WannaBeOCer said:


> Neon Noir isn't a DxR benchmark. It's a DX11 benchmark using their own implementation of nVidia's VXGI.


Good to know.
There web page is a bit misleading saying DX12 & Vulcan so I guess it is just talking about what the engine is capable of not what the benchmark actually uses.

I am guessing 3DMark Port Royal wont work with AMD hardware until there next gen?


----------



## 113802

Dasa said:


> Good to know.
> There web page is a bit misleading saying DX12 & Vulcan so I guess it is just talking about what the engine is capable of not what the benchmark actually uses.
> 
> I am guessing 3DMark Port Royal wont work with AMD hardware until there next gen?


Most likely they'll do exactly what they did with their Navi 10 cards. Make their software exclusive for a few months just to sell their new products before releasing DxR support for Vega. Vega 10/20 would definitely denoise an image better than Navi 10. Nothing is preventing AMD from releasing DxR support except for AMD. All of the current titles branded with "RTX" can run on AMD hardware. No clue how well but they can run on them.


----------



## Offler

WannaBeOCer said:


> Most likely they'll do exactly what they did with their Navi 10 cards. Make their software exclusive for a few months just to sell their new products before releasing DxR support for Vega. Vega 10/20 would definitely denoise an image better than Navi 10. Nothing is preventing AMD from releasing DxR support except for AMD. All of the current titles branded with "RTX" can run on AMD hardware. No clue how well but they can run on them.


I would guess quite well. Raytracing as a technology is around for years and since GCN and CUDA are around, it really does not matter that much. Even when RTX tensor cores are not a gimmick, there is little to no reason to use different type of processor instead of using existing APIs and moving towards optimizations.


----------



## 113802

Offler said:


> I would guess quite well. Raytracing as a technology is around for years and since GCN and CUDA are around, it really does not matter that much. Even when RTX tensor cores are not a gimmick, there is little to no reason to use different type of processor instead of using existing APIs and moving towards optimizations.


None of the developers I've seen used any special API. They've either used DxR with GameWorks to optimize for nVidia's hardware or used nVidia's Vulkan extension which is now the official Vulkan RT extension. It's the same as AMD exclusive titles optimizing their games using AMD's AGS. 

https://scalibq.wordpress.com/2016/...open-does-not-work-the-way-you-think-it-does/

Specialized hardware has been used for years. AMD is also going to be using their own specialized hardware for RT. Both nVidia and AMD did the same with their tessellation cores when DX11 was released. The only issue currently is either AMD doesn't have hardware capable of BVH ray tracing in games or they're trying to get customers to buy their next generation hardware.


----------



## pmc25

I still have absolutely appalling performance in most old and low GPU usage games - I think everybody does, actually.

Has anybody found a way to disable Power Efficiency since they cut out the option to disable it in Radeon Settings?

Supposedly, it's meant to be gone entirely, hence the lack of need for a setting. But it's clearly still there and enabled by default on RVII, Vega, and some Polaris cards.

I e-mailed Igor about it. Hoping he has some insight, or is perhaps able to add a setting to MPT that gets rid of it.

If nothing can be done, and since I've totally lost any confidence in AMD ever fixing it, I'm thinking about just selling this and using an old Fury Nano I have, on old drivers. The majority of games I play are less demanding. So I can wait until Ampere, if AMD are still in total disarray on the driver side.


----------



## 113802

pmc25 said:


> I still have absolutely appalling performance in most old and low GPU usage games - I think everybody does, actually.
> 
> Has anybody found a way to disable Power Efficiency since they cut out the option to disable it in Radeon Settings?
> 
> Supposedly, it's meant to be gone entirely, hence the lack of need for a setting. But it's clearly still there and enabled by default on RVII, Vega, and some Polaris cards.
> 
> I e-mailed Igor about it. Hoping he has some insight, or is perhaps able to add a setting to MPT that gets rid of it.
> 
> If nothing can be done, and since I've totally lost any confidence in AMD ever fixing it, I'm thinking about just selling this and using an old Fury Nano I have, on old drivers. The majority of games I play are less demanding. So I can wait until Ampere, if AMD are still in total disarray on the driver side.


I've just been using DXVK for those titles. It also works on Windows just fine.

https://github.com/doitsujin/dxvk


----------



## Dasa

My clocks drop down to 25MHz while playing CPU heavy games and spike back up but unless the CPU bottlnecks the game to below my Freesync monitors range it is still perfectly smooth.
Outside of freesync it doesn't matter if it is CPU or GPU limited it feels horrible with my Radeon VII or GTX 1070.


----------



## Offler

pmc25 said:


> I still have absolutely appalling performance in most old and low GPU usage games - I think everybody does, actually.
> 
> Has anybody found a way to disable Power Efficiency since they cut out the option to disable it in Radeon Settings?
> 
> Supposedly, it's meant to be gone entirely, hence the lack of need for a setting. But it's clearly still there and enabled by default on RVII, Vega, and some Polaris cards.
> 
> I e-mailed Igor about it. Hoping he has some insight, or is perhaps able to add a setting to MPT that gets rid of it.
> 
> If nothing can be done, and since I've totally lost any confidence in AMD ever fixing it, I'm thinking about just selling this and using an old Fury Nano I have, on old drivers. The majority of games I play are less demanding. So I can wait until Ampere, if AMD are still in total disarray on the driver side.


I dont see that kind of issue on my system. I have set of older games mixed with some newer high-demanding ones.

Thing is i still use 19.5.2 and i spent some time optimizing the settings in both Catalyst and games for everything to run fine.

Witcher 1 - Works fine but the initial animations are running on incredibly high FPS. If capped via FRTC they run out of Vsync anyway.
Witcher 2 - Fine, but yet again i have to use FRTC to cap FPS. Its not optimized for 4k so 1440p...
Witcher 3 - Having Shader Cache: AMD optimized is a must and the game is unplayable without it - therefore i cannot go for newer drivers. Runs on 4k @ 50-60FPS so within Freesync boundaries.

Skyrim Legendary edition: Runs buttersmooth on 4k (original version is a different story).

Mortal Kombat 9: A console port, runs smoothly even on 4k but not optimized for this res (some textures may have incorrect size).

Brutal Legend: Another console port to PC. Works fine up to 1440p, higher res possible but some textures in menu becomes corrupted. I spent two days configuring the game and there is either stutterring or shimmering.

Heroes of Might and Magic III - original version. Not a 3d title, rather oldschool but you have to set GPU Scaling: Preserve Aspect ratio. Its funny but you might notice screen tearing

Yes, your Grace - a modern indie title. Requires FRTC else FPS runs high and GPU start to whine.

Kingdom Come: Deliverance - Newer title. Works fine up to 1440p, apparently just not optimized for 4K. Well, not optimized in general 

Deus Ex: Human Revolution - AMD optimized title from 2011. 60 FPS, 4k full details and smooth.

Nier: Automata - Another console port. FRTC was needed... Game generates thousands of frames in menus, and since it utilizes multiple buffering (not two or three buffers, but as many as game wants) it might eat up 12 gigs of video memory. Game itself might stutter a bit when loading new region and in animations - the latter being a well known issue on PC version.

I never dabbed in power saving features, but i found 19.5.2 to be most stable, while having most features related to render chain tweaking.


----------



## Neoony

Offler said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> So the initial tests of 20.5.1...
> 
> Temps and power consumption compared to 19.5.2 are lower, while the performance is about the same, system responsiveness is slightly better. Things i however cannot solve with newer drivers:
> 
> 1. Shader Cache: AMD Optimized.
> This is MUST for Witcher 3. I know, its a game from 2015 but the impact on the game smoothness is incredible. Newer drivers do not offer this option.
> 
> 2. FRTC
> Basically a frame limiter. Useful for certain older games, where 60 FPS with FreeSync equals perfect experience, but the game would run on thousands of FPS, draining too much power and causing coilwhine....
> Sometimes can be solved by 3rd party solutions, sometimes there is a setting in the game...
> 
> 3. Some old bugs... After each driver installation i have to:
> a) Reinstall driver for my Samsung monitor.
> b) Remove all phantom "Generic PNP Monitors" from device manager.
> c) Switch color output from Full RGB to YrCrB and then back.
> 
> If i skip this, 3d performance will be at 1/3 and GPU would not even clock above 800MHz.
> 
> 
> So... I definitely have motivation to get newer driver, as it seems to be stable, working better than the old one. The most important thing i cannot solve in any other way is Shader cache for Witcher 3...



Is the Shader Cache not just a setting in registry?












I got that there with 20.5.1 and it seems enabled (but not Always On)

I did clean install just few versions back.


----------



## Falkentyne

WannaBeOCer said:


> I've just been using DXVK for those titles. It also works on Windows just fine.
> 
> https://github.com/doitsujin/dxvk


How exactly do you make this work on windows?
You stick the DLL's in the game's executable folder?


----------



## Neoony

Falkentyne said:


> How exactly do you make this work on windows?
> You stick the DLL's in the game's executable folder?



Looks like its the same kind of DLLs as when you install Reshade / SweetFX / enb
So yeah, probably works the same way, just stick it next to the .exe of the game.




















But I am reading in some of the github issues, that it might be working but Windows is not really supported by dxvk / main focus is linux


Links:
https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/97ll8x/it_is_possible_to_use_dxvk_direct3d11_on_vulkan/
https://github.com/doitsujin/dxvk/issues/889


----------



## Falkentyne

Neoony said:


> Looks like its the same kind of DLLs as when you install Reshade / SweetFX / enb
> So yeah, probably works the same way, just stick it next to the .exe of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am reading in some of the github issues, that it might be working but Windows is not really supported by dxvk / main focus is linux
> 
> 
> Links:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/97ll8x/it_is_possible_to_use_dxvk_direct3d11_on_vulkan/
> https://github.com/doitsujin/dxvk/issues/889


Yeah I got it working in Oblivion.
But Minecraft really needs help and it seems to only run in Open GL


----------



## pmc25

Offler said:


> I dont see that kind of issue on my system. I have set of older games mixed with some newer high-demanding ones.
> 
> Thing is i still use 19.5.2 and i spent some time optimizing the settings in both Catalyst and games for everything to run fine.
> 
> Witcher 1 - Works fine but the initial animations are running on incredibly high FPS. If capped via FRTC they run out of Vsync anyway.
> Witcher 2 - Fine, but yet again i have to use FRTC to cap FPS. Its not optimized for 4k so 1440p...
> Witcher 3 - Having Shader Cache: AMD optimized is a must and the game is unplayable without it - therefore i cannot go for newer drivers. Runs on 4k @ 50-60FPS so within Freesync boundaries.
> 
> Skyrim Legendary edition: Runs buttersmooth on 4k (original version is a different story).
> 
> Mortal Kombat 9: A console port, runs smoothly even on 4k but not optimized for this res (some textures may have incorrect size).
> 
> Brutal Legend: Another console port to PC. Works fine up to 1440p, higher res possible but some textures in menu becomes corrupted. I spent two days configuring the game and there is either stutterring or shimmering.
> 
> Heroes of Might and Magic III - original version. Not a 3d title, rather oldschool but you have to set GPU Scaling: Preserve Aspect ratio. Its funny but you might notice screen tearing
> 
> Yes, your Grace - a modern indie title. Requires FRTC else FPS runs high and GPU start to whine.
> 
> Kingdom Come: Deliverance - Newer title. Works fine up to 1440p, apparently just not optimized for 4K. Well, not optimized in general
> 
> Deus Ex: Human Revolution - AMD optimized title from 2011. 60 FPS, 4k full details and smooth.
> 
> Nier: Automata - Another console port. FRTC was needed... Game generates thousands of frames in menus, and since it utilizes multiple buffering (not two or three buffers, but as many as game wants) it might eat up 12 gigs of video memory. Game itself might stutter a bit when loading new region and in animations - the latter being a well known issue on PC version.
> 
> I never dabbed in power saving features, but i found 19.5.2 to be most stable, while having most features related to render chain tweaking.


That driver was before they 'removed' Power Efficiency (and its toggle). New Adrenalin removed the toggle, and 'removed' it ... i.e. didn't remove it and has it hard locked on in the vast majority of older or less demanding titles, and a few newer more demanding titles.

Unfortunately, a few things I use do need newer drivers. But this cripples it horribly ... and AMD don't care.



WannaBeOCer said:


> I've just been using DXVK for those titles. It also works on Windows just fine.
> 
> https://github.com/doitsujin/dxvk





Falkentyne said:


> Yeah I got it working in Oblivion.
> But Minecraft really needs help and it seems to only run in Open GL


How do you even tell if DXVK is working? I tried it with LoL and a few other DX9 titles that are badly effected (copied dxgi.dll and d3d9.dll into folders) and nothing seemed different. No indication of any difference in afterburner / riva tuner?


----------



## Falkentyne

pmc25 said:


> That driver was before they 'removed' Power Efficiency (and its toggle). New Adrenalin removed the toggle, and 'removed' it ... i.e. didn't remove it and has it hard locked on in the vast majority of older or less demanding titles, and a few newer more demanding titles.
> 
> Unfortunately, a few things I use do need newer drivers. But this cripples it horribly ... and AMD don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you even tell if DXVK is working? I tried it with LoL and a few other DX9 titles that are badly effected (copied dxgi.dll and d3d9.dll into folders) and nothing seemed different. No indication of any difference in afterburner / riva tuner?


You can add in windows enviroment variables (Control panel->system->advanced system settings->environment var->system variables), DXVK_HUD and value of 1.


----------



## 113802

Haven't checked this in a while and it looks like all of you already figured it out. 

You can also try dx912pxy which mainly focuses on GW2 but works on other 64 bit DX9 titles. 

https://github.com/megai2/d912pxy


----------



## pmc25

Falkentyne said:


> You can add in windows enviroment variables (Control panel->system->advanced system settings->environment var->system variables), DXVK_HUD and value of 1.


Thanks.

Did that, and re downloaded the files. This time, aside from the HUD being there, it took a while to load up the first time - which it didn't when I tried previously. Maybe the files got corrupted or something on my first attempt.

Unfortunately, it makes no difference. The hard TDP limit is still in place, even using Vulkan. 

Even using VSR to up effective resolutions to 4K in the effected titles, it won't go over 31W (tries to stick to 28-29W), in either DX9 or Vulkan (or the minority of DX10/11/OGL titles).

It's a joke ...


----------



## 113802

pmc25 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Did that, and re downloaded the files. This time, aside from the HUD being there, it took a while to load up the first time - which it didn't when I tried previously. Maybe the files got corrupted or something on my first attempt.
> 
> Unfortunately, it makes no difference. The hard TDP limit is still in place, even using Vulkan.
> 
> Even using VSR to up effective resolutions to 4K in the effected titles, it won't go over 31W (tries to stick to 28-29W), in either DX9 or Vulkan (or the minority of DX10/11/OGL titles).
> 
> It's a joke ...


What are some of the titles? From my experience DXVK reduce stutter and odd frame drops in old titles.


----------



## Offler

Neoony said:


> Is the Shader Cache not just a setting in registry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got that there with 20.5.1 and it seems enabled (but not Always On)
> 
> I did clean install just few versions back.


Yes, but before it was present in the Catalyst as a switch, either in global profile or in specific one.

Also its not very clear how those settings differ (AMD Optimized VS On). I would just expect that titles which are not optimized for AMD GCN require Shader Cache...

When it comes to Witcher 3, this is how it works on 19.5.1
a) OFF: When a new object is about to appear on the screen, game stutters a bit, and it remains like that for the whole gameplay.
b| ON: When object is about to appear, it will stutter for the first time, but never again.
c) AMD Optimized: Game does not stutter at all.

On 20.5.1 is appears to be set to "AMD Optimized" - only in registry, but Witcher 3 behaves as in scenario B.


----------



## pmc25

WannaBeOCer said:


> What are some of the titles? From my experience DXVK reduce stutter and odd frame drops in old titles.


Virtually all DX9 (and previous) titles. Just load one up. Some DX10,11 and OGL titles do it too. Yet to see a native DX12 or Vulkan title do it though.

I usually use LoL as an example as it's so consistent. For an extreme example ... I can't play Spelunky for more than a few seconds before it quits due to a fatal error. The card is in an even more crippled state on some of these super low requirement titles ... 15-23W. The frame time graph looks like a sea in a hurricane, and then it freezes and quits.

Very difficult for DXVK to do that when the card is being forced into a 20-30W TDP crippled state. I've now tried it on some titles that aren't TDP crippled by AMD drivers, but which are hamstrung by DX driver overhead, and it's indeed a very good improvement.


----------



## Neoony

Offler said:


> Yes, but before it was present in the Catalyst as a switch, either in global profile or in specific one.
> 
> Also its not very clear how those settings differ (AMD Optimized VS On). I would just expect that titles which are not optimized for AMD GCN require Shader Cache...
> 
> When it comes to Witcher 3, this is how it works on 19.5.1
> a) OFF: When a new object is about to appear on the screen, game stutters a bit, and it remains like that for the whole gameplay.
> b| ON: When object is about to appear, it will stutter for the first time, but never again.
> c) AMD Optimized: Game does not stutter at all.
> 
> On 20.5.1 is appears to be set to "AMD Optimized" - only in registry, but Witcher 3 behaves as in scenario B.



So, what happens when you change it in the registry while on 20.5.1 ?


Also framerate control here:









Or do they have no effect?


hmm, I guess there are also some game profiles saved in C:\Users\username\AppData\Local\AMD\CN\gmdb.blb (can be opened in notepad)

or I am reading also in C:\Users\username\AppData\Local\ATI\ACE\APL\User.blb (must be converted)


I wonder if they might somehow prevent it.


----------



## Neoony

Hmm right, after trying the frame limiter, it does not seem to have any effect for me.


EDIT:

hmm, I guess the settings from registry are not really used.


When exporting settings from Radeon Settings it throws out these files:












rssettings.json have some mention of shader cache








I guess its just on and off though.


I wonder if it would still not apply without having Radeon Settings though, only driver.


----------



## Gregix

Well, I think I'll give up. My rad 7 can't handle elite dangerous in VR in decent frame rate/quality. Outside stations I have 45 area fps. After year of using it I'm starting to regret that I put my old 1080gtx into parents PC.
Now I have a problem, try to last until next gen hardware, or just buy 2080s or to, but that crap is so overpriced....
Even modded to VR Alien Isolation is killing this card. I had in 1080p like 200-300 fps, and VR if I see 60 is miracle. And bear in mind, if it is below 90fps, there is nausea problem. And I even did not see single alien to boot....yet.
Disappointed. Really.


----------



## pmc25

Gregix said:


> Well, I think I'll give up. My rad 7 can't handle elite dangerous in VR in decent frame rate/quality. Outside stations I have 45 area fps. After year of using it I'm starting to regret that I put my old 1080gtx into parents PC.
> Now I have a problem, try to last until next gen hardware, or just buy 2080s or to, but that crap is so overpriced....
> Even modded to VR Alien Isolation is killing this card. I had in 1080p like 200-300 fps, and VR if I see 60 is miracle. And bear in mind, if it is below 90fps, there is nausea problem. And I even did not see single alien to boot....yet.
> Disappointed. Really.


Sounds like a throttling issue, as me and many others have experienced. There shouldn't be such a massive difference in performance.


----------



## Gregix

No throttling man...
I have fpsVR app and can see ingame, what my FPS/latency or even battery lvls in my controlers are.
Same for GPU utilization. If I have 50-60 degree GPU, utilization 95-99% and FPS jumps 45-55 in max quality setting for HMD(i.e 2) and stutter fest when I try to move, and, no stutter on setting 1, fps 90, but ffs, picture is blurry like hell, then assure u, there is no throttling. Clocks 2000 or default, no matter. What is surprising in my 20.4.2 drivers oc seems to work. But it wont made my card 2080s or even old 1080ti performance lvl in VR, it just can't. Bigger vram, faster, doesn't matter...
Only power consumtion jumps and heat as clearly my AIO coolant get warmer, temps goin to 45. Not worth it as no gains in VR. And tried radeon boost, does not work either.


----------



## Offler

Gregix said:


> No throttling man...
> I have fpsVR app and can see ingame, what my FPS/latency or even battery lvls in my controlers are.
> Same for GPU utilization. If I have 50-60 degree GPU, utilization 95-99% and FPS jumps 45-55 in max quality setting for HMD(i.e 2) and stutter fest when I try to move, and, no stutter on setting 1, fps 90, but ffs, picture is blurry like hell, then assure u, there is no throttling. Clocks 2000 or default, no matter. What is surprising in my 20.4.2 drivers oc seems to work. But it wont made my card 2080s or even old 1080ti performance lvl in VR, it just can't. Bigger vram, faster, doesn't matter...
> Only power consumtion jumps and heat as clearly my AIO coolant get warmer, temps goin to 45. Not worth it as no gains in VR. And tried radeon boost, does not work either.


Its not throttling, but it might be stuck on low-utilization. Try following:

1. Check device manager, use "show hidden devices" toggle. Remove all phantom displays which are there.

2. Open Display properties, change it from Full RGB to YCrBr. Then switch it back.

Then check the performance again. I had an issue with Witcher 3 where game was stuck on 20FPS for no good reason at 4k. You might have similar problem.


----------



## Gregix

Nah...
I know about this displays problem, disabled them.
No problem with low utilization(THAT WAS PROBLEM while gaming normal, 1080p screen resolution, had drops FPS and utilization/GPU clocks while on asteroid fields - clocks dropping to 500-700Mhz, ridiculous- super stutter festival). Now temps in room are constant high due GPU running around 220-250W all the time. Especially asteroid fields, but stations are gpu heavy too. One notch with settings down, is buttery smooth, but man, picture is crap. One up above what I am using now, and stutter(low fps) is constant all over in game, even in supercruise. I know same HMD ppl play with setting max, ie HMD ingame 2.0. It is not perfect but as close as what I see on normal screen as possible. But they have nvidia cards, like 2080+. 
I already spend this year around 1000e for gaming(HOTAS, Odyssey +, some games, keyboard...) and seems to me I need spend more...or dig my eyes out .
Elite dangerous is only game taxing hardware so much so far for me(to get 90FPS per eye), other stuff runs smoothly, VR or not. But again, recently I play ED almost all the time, so...


----------



## Offler

Gregix said:


> Nah...
> I know about this displays problem, disabled them.
> No problem with low utilization(THAT WAS PROBLEM while gaming normal, 1080p screen resolution, had drops FPS and utilization/GPU clocks while on asteroid fields - clocks dropping to 500-700Mhz, ridiculous- super stutter festival). Now temps in room are constant high due GPU running around 220-250W all the time. Especially asteroid fields, but stations are gpu heavy too. One notch with settings down, is buttery smooth, but man, picture is crap. One up above what I am using now, and stutter(low fps) is constant all over in game, even in supercruise. I know same HMD ppl play with setting max, ie HMD ingame 2.0. It is not perfect but as close as what I see on normal screen as possible. But they have nvidia cards, like 2080+.
> I already spend this year around 1000e for gaming(HOTAS, Odyssey +, some games, keyboard...) and seems to me I need spend more...or dig my eyes out .
> Elite dangerous is only game taxing hardware so much so far for me(to get 90FPS per eye), other stuff runs smoothly, VR or not. But again, recently I play ED almost all the time, so...


Isnt there in the game settings some Nvidia specific feature?

If yes, it will be processed on CPU, effectivelly stalling whole system.

Go throught the menu, keep everything on ultra high, just completely turn off anything similar to PhysX, Hairworks or other Nvidia stuff.


----------



## 113802

Looks like AMD finally fixed the overlay issue causing the GPU frequency to drop which started with 19.8.1: https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-wsl-support


----------



## Neoony

WannaBeOCer said:


> Looks like AMD finally fixed the overlay issue causing the GPU frequency to drop which started with 19.8.1: https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-wsl-support





Where do you see it fixed?


I only see this in Known Issues in both Windows 20.5.1 and Linux(WSL):


----------



## 113802

Neoony said:


> Where do you see it fixed?
> 
> 
> I only see this in Known Issues in both Windows 20.5.1 and Linux(WSL):


They edited their site! They had everything in Known issues under Fixed. They didn't have any known issues listed.


----------



## pmc25

Neoony said:


> Where do you see it fixed?
> 
> 
> I only see this in Known Issues in both Windows 20.5.1 and Linux(WSL):


Is this what they're attempting to blame the TDP / clock gating on? I don't buy it.

Either way, nothing's fixed.


----------



## 113802

pmc25 said:


> Is this what they're attempting to blame the TDP / clock gating on? I don't buy it.
> 
> Either way, nothing's fixed.


From my testing the overlay was the cause of the clocks dropping. Glad they finally confirmed the issue. 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...ner-s-club-178.html#/topics/0?postid=28202384

https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...ner-s-club-178.html#/topics/0?postid=28202820


----------



## BeeDeeEff

Just because something was fixed in a prior driver, doesn't mean the problem didn't come back in a later one.


----------



## 113802

BeeDeeEff said:


> Just because something was fixed in a prior driver, doesn't mean the problem didn't come back in a later one.


It was never fixed, the problem started with 19.8.1 and was finally added to the known issues list in 20.5.1. AMD messed up with their release notes on the WSL and had everything under "Known Issues" as fixed.


----------



## pmc25

WannaBeOCer said:


> From my testing the overlay was the cause of the clocks dropping. Glad they finally confirmed the issue.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...ner-s-club-178.html#/topics/0?postid=28202384
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...ner-s-club-178.html#/topics/0?postid=28202820


I don't think I've ever had the random clock drops that you had, in games or applications that otherwise successfully draw high TDP and utilization. At least not the constant issue you describe.

But then, using Igor's tool might fix that.

The massive TDP gating I have in a lot of less demanding games ... I can't imagine it's anything else except their botched 'removal' of Power Efficiency with the new Adrenalin drivers.


----------



## Gregix

Seems so my attitude was wrong. About radeon7 anyway. First impressions with 2080super-aint worth it...I mean, folks, I was expecting gains. Instead I have my rad7 level of performance. Sure, hbm 1100, core boost like 1850 in-game. So mild oc. Yet first short bench running, and short VR game in station in elite dangerous and it is actually worse. 
Need test more, and do some oc, esp memory, but seems like waste of funds and time for now...


----------



## SoloCamo

Gregix said:


> Seems so my attitude was wrong. About radeon7 anyway. First impressions with 2080super-aint worth it...I mean, folks, I was expecting gains. Instead I have my rad7 level of performance. Sure, hbm 1100, core boost like 1850 in-game. So mild oc. Yet first short bench running, and short VR game in station in elite dangerous and it is actually worse.
> Need test more, and do some oc, esp memory, but seems like waste of funds and time for now...


This is because most reviews of the Radeon VII were with a majorly throttling GPU. Even if I run stock clocks (but actually hold them) - my scores are higher than most reviews. And I'm on a 4790k.


----------



## Dasa

It will depend on the game.
My Radeon VII is faster than my friends 2080 Super both overclocked in 3DMark FireStrike but slower in TimeSpy.
2080 Super and 5700XT newer sharers work really well in some games but most older games do well with the bruit force you get with Radeon VII or 1080 Ti.

And yes as above most reviews were done with both early drives and heavy throttling ~1500 MHz to 1740 MHz on a open bench or even to as low as 1370MHz if tested in a closed case with average airflow.
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-vii-vega-20-7nm,5977-7.html


----------



## tchit

Hello guys,
I just discovered during benches that my Radeon only uses max 38% of it’s available VRAM (around 5-6Gb out of 16Gb). 

*** -__-
Did you guys try tests like Kombustor and how much VRAM do you see used for how much power??
Thanks a lot


----------



## 113802

Dasa said:


> It will depend on the game.
> My Radeon VII is faster than my friends 2080 Super both overclocked in 3DMark FireStrike but slower in TimeSpy.
> 2080 Super and 5700XT newer sharers work really well in some games but most older games do well with the bruit force you get with Radeon VII or 1080 Ti.
> 
> And yes as above most reviews were done with both early drives and heavy throttling ~1500 MHz to 1740 MHz on a open bench or even to as low as 1370MHz if tested in a closed case with average airflow.
> https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-vii-vega-20-7nm,5977-7.html


If only AMD could release a card with proper cooling, drivers and firmware. Still annoyed by their peak boost starting with Vega 10 up to Navi which they renamed to boost frequency.


----------



## phaseshift

I have an ncase m1 and I was thinking of removing the fans from the radeon VII and using my 2 120mm fans to cool the heatsink. Is this a bad idea? Should I keep the shroud with the 3 fans?


----------



## Dasa

Unless the case fans are something like 220CFM 4400RPM deltas yes you should keep the shroud with 3 fans.
Even then the airflow pattern would not be ideal for the HS.

Probably the best thing you can do is set up the top 3 case fans to exhaust and block all mesh inlet vents with tape or something except the bottom below the GPU so that the negative pressure pulls from the bottom up past the GPU as much as possible.


----------



## chrisde

phaseshift said:


> I have an ncase m1 and I was thinking of removing the fans from the radeon VII and using my 2 120mm fans to cool the heatsink. Is this a bad idea? Should I keep the shroud with the 3 fans?


Nope. I have done so myself with 2 noctuas: A little improvement in tempurature and A LOT with noise... I encourage you to proceed! You need 2 12mm fans with good static pressure like Noctua NF-F12 or Arctic P12 for a cheap choice, a splitter https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32850109245.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dp6urhx and this cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32701516384.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dp6urhx to connect it to the card.


----------



## Memmento Mori

phaseshift said:


> I have an ncase m1 and I was thinking of removing the fans from the radeon VII and using my 2 120mm fans to cool the heatsink. Is this a bad idea? Should I keep the shroud with the 3 fans?


the case is quite compact, but maybee the new Morpheus 8057 cooler would be something for you... 

Depends on how much space you have....

GL 

BR,MM :axesmiley


----------



## phaseshift

chrisde said:


> Nope. I have done so myself with 2 noctuas: A little improvement in tempurature and A LOT with noise... I encourage you to proceed! You need 2 12mm fans with good static pressure like Noctua NF-F12 or Arctic P12 for a cheap choice, a splitter https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32850109245.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dp6urhx and this cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32701516384.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dp6urhx to connect it to the card.


sounds great, I have the noctua fan splitter which will work right? I will need to get the 4pin to mini and was wondering if this is fine?

https://www.amazon.com/GELID-SOLUTI...YDTPXKYZG5A&psc=1&refRID=ER3FQVWRKYDTPXKYZG5A


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dasa said:


> It will depend on the game.
> My Radeon VII is faster than my friends 2080 Super both overclocked in 3DMark FireStrike but slower in TimeSpy.
> 2080 Super and 5700XT newer sharers work really well in some games but most older games do well with the bruit force you get with Radeon VII or 1080 Ti.
> 
> And yes as above most reviews were done with both early drives and heavy throttling ~1500 MHz to 1740 MHz on a open bench or even to as low as 1370MHz if tested in a closed case with average airflow.
> https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-vii-vega-20-7nm,5977-7.html


I have both 7 and 5700 XT. Its a lot easier to keep cool and quite 5700 XT than 7. 5700XT is reference. Performance-wise they are too close to tell a difference.


----------



## PriestOfSin

ZealotKi11er said:


> I have both 7 and 5700 XT. Its a lot easier to keep cool and quite 5700 XT than 7. 5700XT is reference. Performance-wise they are too close to tell a difference.


I'd agree with that. Radeon VII is a real hotbox, the 5700XT isn't too bad at all. My Red Devil is a lot quieter than my VII could ever hope to be, as well.


----------



## tchit

Anyone with the best way to test using maximum of VRAM? The most I saw used was 5,5Gb.


----------



## SoloCamo

ZealotKi11er said:


> I have both 7 and 5700 XT. Its a lot easier to keep cool and quite 5700 XT than 7. 5700XT is reference. Performance-wise they are too close to tell a difference.


1080p typically goes to 5700xt, 1440p near parity and 4k is almost always the VII by a decent margin.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

SoloCamo said:


> 1080p typically goes to 5700xt, 1440p near parity and 4k is almost always the VII by a decent margin.


I have tried Anthem and Shadow of the Tomb Raider at 4K and both were about the same. The next game I am going to play at 4K is Horizon Zero Dawn. I am going to see which GPU is faster and use that to play the game.


----------



## 113802

ZealotKi11er said:


> I have tried Anthem and Shadow of the Tomb Raider at 4K and both were about the same. The next game I am going to play at 4K is Horizon Zero Dawn. I am going to see which GPU is faster and use that to play the game.


The Radeon VII @ 2Ghz/1200 will crush a 5700 XT. All the reviews of the Radeon VII are throttled stock results. Even the Vega 64 LC keeps up with a 5700 XT when properly cooled. My RX Vega 64 ran at 1750Mhz/1105Mhz sustained in Tomb Raider.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

WannaBeOCer said:


> The Radeon VII @ 2Ghz/1200 will crush a 5700 XT. All the reviews of the Radeon VII are throttled stock results. Even the Vega 64 LC keeps up with a 5700 XT when properly cooled. My RX Vega 64 ran at 1750Mhz/1105Mhz sustained in Tomb Raider.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y8tyDEXNC0


I could not get close to 2GHz sustained clks for Radeon 7. I will give it another try.


----------



## 113802

ZealotKi11er said:


> I could not get close to 2GHz sustained clks for Radeon 7. I will give it another try.


I ran my card at 2150Mhz/1250Mhz w/ 1218mV along with a power target set to 400w(would hover around ~320w). I also didn't mind the hotspot hitting 90c with fans at 900RPM.


----------



## SoloCamo

WannaBeOCer said:


> The Radeon VII @ 2Ghz/1200 will crush a 5700 XT. All the reviews of the Radeon VII are throttled stock results. Even the Vega 64 LC keeps up with a 5700 XT when properly cooled. My RX Vega 64 ran at 1750Mhz/1105Mhz sustained in Tomb Raider.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y8tyDEXNC0


I've settled at this point to run mine at 1.0mV with 1801mhz (stock core) and 1175mhz HMB2. The extra volts for me to hold 1900 isn't worth the fan noise nor temps considering I'm still using the stock cooler. At this volt and my fan profile it pretty much sits at or near 1800mhz during all gaming at 4k. The mem overclock helps more than many people would make you believe.


----------



## 113802

SoloCamo said:


> I've settled at this point to run mine at 1.0mV with 1801mhz (stock core) and 1175mhz HMB2. The extra volts for me to hold 1900 isn't worth the fan noise nor temps considering I'm still using the stock cooler. At this volt and my fan profile it pretty much sits at or near 1800mhz during all gaming at 4k. The mem overclock helps more than many people would make you believe.


My Radeon VII at 1801/1200Mhz performed very similarly to my RX Vega 64 at 1750Mhz/1105Mhz. I was actually very disappointed in the gaming performance. Glad EK released their blocks.

Some titles improved: https://www.anandtech.com/show/13923/the-amd-radeon-vii-review/18


----------



## SoloCamo

WannaBeOCer said:


> My Radeon VII at 1801/1200Mhz performed very similarly to my RX Vega 64 at 1750Mhz/1105Mhz. I was actually very disappointed in the gaming performance. Glad EK released their blocks.
> 
> Some titles improved: https://www.anandtech.com/show/13923/the-amd-radeon-vii-review/18


While I typically only held 1630-1650mhz core and 1100mhz HMB2 on my Vega 64 my VII absolutely kills it at 4k. At least in the games I frequent most such as BFV / BF4. I was hesitating on upgrading but it was completely worth it for me at this res. I'm getting better frames at 4k all ultra then I was with said V64 at 3200x1800.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So I tried both stock 5700XT and Radeon 7 on Tomb Raider. Same settings as the Video posted (1440p). 5700 XT got 79 fps, Radeon 7 get 83 fps. 
5700 XT does hit 110C junction while Radeon 7 was under 105C. 
Power was ~ 180w for 5700 XT and 230-240w for Radeon 7.
My UV settings for 5700 XT are 1905 @ 975v which hit 79 fps at 140w. 
Radeon 7 is definitely the faster card as u go up in resolution. Part of the reason is 5700 XT is overly weak past 1440p. 
Going to try with 1900/1200 and see if I gain anything.
Got 3 fps going for 1900/1200, to 86 fps. Yeah in reality with some OC on 5700 XT u can get to that number. Sure a 2Ghz Radeon 7 might break 90 fps which req a lot more power and cooling.


----------



## chrisde

phaseshift said:


> sounds great, I have the noctua fan splitter which will work right? I will need to get the 4pin to mini and was wondering if this is fine?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/GELID-SOLUTI...YDTPXKYZG5A&psc=1&refRID=ER3FQVWRKYDTPXKYZG5A


Yep You'll be fine with that.


----------



## Dasa

ZealotKi11er said:


> Sure a 2Ghz Radeon 7 might break 90 fps which req a lot more power and cooling.


From 84FPS stock to 97FPS 2080/1200MHz +20% 58c junction.
~2030MHz actual with dips to around 1800MHz due to power limit.

Edit: Cranked up the power tune and lifted the memory limit.
101FPS @2125/1280MHz 1208mv +77% 58c max junction ~2080MHz actual. (same temp despite higher power use as the ambient dropped)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dasa said:


> From 84FPS stock to 97FPS 2080/1200MHz +20% 58c junction.
> ~2030MHz actual with dips to around 1800MHz due to power limit.
> 
> Edit: Cranked up the power tune and lifted the memory limit.
> 101FPS @2125/1280MHz 1208mv +77% 58c max junction ~2080MHz actual. (same temp despite higher power use as the ambient dropped)


That is impressive. If only the stock cooler can get such performance. I am going to put back the water block and push my Radeon 7. What is your default voltage?


----------



## Dasa

1143mv and can only undervolt to 1070mv at 1800 but it scales nicely with juice.

It passed the tomb raider benchmark with no issues but it won't have been totally stable at that last run.

It has a 16 year old silver CPU block (Storm G5) on it and a risky amount of mount pressure which makes temps lower than any full cover block.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dasa said:


> 1143mv and can only undervolt to 1070mv at 1800 but it scales nicely with juice.
> 
> It passed the tomb raider benchmark with no issues but it won't have been totally stable at that last run.
> 
> It has a 16 year old silver CPU block (Storm G5) on it and a risky amount of mount pressure which makes temps lower than any full cover block.


I see. Mine has 1093mv stock. I just hit 2150 @ 1218mv ~ 2080mhz actual clk. Still pretty crazy this GPU is so much faster with OC. It using under 300W which is pretty good compared to V64 LC. AMD should have released this GPU with 2ghz clk and AIO and beat 2080.


----------



## Dasa

Nice going.

My card hits a hard wall at 2100 peak actual and no matter how much more juice it gets if pushed beyond that it crashes fast.

It trades blows with a mates overclocked 2080 super.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just broke 33K on Fire Strike. This card underwater is unlocked. Time Spy still weak on this card 10.3K


----------



## 113802

ZealotKi11er said:


> I see. Mine has 1093mv stock. I just hit 2150 @ 1218mv ~ 2080mhz actual clk. Still pretty crazy this GPU is so much faster with OC. It using under 300W which is pretty good compared to V64 LC. AMD should have released this GPU with 2ghz clk and AIO and beat 2080.


Very nice! Are you using one of the power mods? If not you'll be power limited. The Radeon VII usually runs at P7 which is 50Mhz lower than P8. 

The Radeon VII used to use around between 360- 400w with old drivers until 19.7.1 which brought down power usage. I don't think they would of been able to maintain the heat at 2Ghz with an AIO.

Vega 64 is also insane with an OC but they completely butchered the firmware. If only Vega/Navi let us lock their peak boost frequency we could gain another 50Mhz.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

WannaBeOCer said:


> Very nice! Are you using one of the power mods? If not you'll be power limited. The Radeon VII usually runs at P7 which is 50Mhz lower than P8.
> 
> The Radeon VII used to use around between 360- 400w with old drivers until 19.7.1 which brought down power usage. I don't think they would of been able to maintain the heat at 2Ghz with an AIO.


50% power. Mostly 290-310, saw 350w once
I am sure they can keep 300W with AIO. Stock cooler cant even do 250W. Vega 64 even with garbage stock blower I could 330W. 
As for LC they would probably have to bin them.


----------



## thomasck

I've never really understood the power consumption of this card. Right now I'm at 1950/1000/1090mV, just played about 4-5 rounds of Warzone, max peak Power Draw from HWiNFO64 was 214W.
Mostly max settings except textures, 1440p.


----------



## SoloCamo

thomasck said:


> I've never really understood the power consumption of this card. Right now I'm at 1950/1000/1090mV, just played about 4-5 rounds of Warzone, max peak Power Draw from HWiNFO64 was 214W.
> Mostly max settings except textures, 1440p.


16gb card... but no max textures? Legit curious. Also, what driver? Power consumption seems low for that voltage and clock. What's it say in the Radeon overlay?


----------



## 113802

SoloCamo said:


> 16gb card... but no max textures? Legit curious. Also, what driver? Power consumption seems low for that voltage and clock. What's it say in the Radeon overlay?


1440p isn't as stressful as 4k so the card uses less power. I noticed when I used Virtual Super Resolution set to 4k the card used more power.


----------



## Dasa

GPU power use would normally increase at lower res due to higher FPS unless you are hitting a FPS cap or CPU limit.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

thomasck said:


> I've never really understood the power consumption of this card. Right now I'm at 1950/1000/1090mV, just played about 4-5 rounds of Warzone, max peak Power Draw from HWiNFO64 was 214W.
> Mostly max settings except textures, 1440p.


Did you check temp? I only hit 250w if I dont hit 110C junction. With 1090mV you are probably hitting junction temp 110C if air-cooled.

Also I was testing 1000 vs 1200 memory and I dont see any fps increase. This was at 4K.


----------



## 113802

Dasa said:


> GPU power use would normally increase at lower res due to higher FPS unless you are hitting a FPS cap or CPU limit.


That doesn't make sense, lower resolutions are running at higher FPS because they're less demanding. I just tested Dynamic Super Resolution on my Titan and games that would only use 280-300w are pegged at 320w with 4k set and starts to throttle the GPU frequency.

This is the only testing I could find online:


----------



## SoloCamo

ZealotKi11er said:


> Also I was testing 1000 vs 1200 memory and I dont see any fps increase. This was at 4K.


What games? In the frostbite engine I saw a jump of 5-10fps depending on scene.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

SoloCamo said:


> What games? In the frostbite engine I saw a jump of 5-10fps depending on scene.


Anthem at 4K. I was getting 42 fps stock 1800MHz, 51 fps 2150MHz. I applied 1200MHz for memory and still 51-52 fps.


----------



## Dasa

WannaBeOCer said:


> That doesn't make sense, lower resolutions are running at higher FPS because they're less demanding. I just tested Dynamic Super Resolution on my Titan and games that would only use 280-300w are pegged at 320w with 4k set and starts to throttle the GPU frequency.


I always assumed that 100% GPU usage meant just that and that increasing res would increase load on different parts of the GPU like memory bus which may make it draw more power but other parts of the GPU may draw less which is why we get coil whine at higher FPS so it may come down to game and card differences.
But it seems you are correct and I was basing that comment of my System power use increasing at lower res due to increased CPU load at least until the point where the CPU becomes the bottlneck then power use stats to decrease again as GPU usage drops.

I just did a quick test with Firestrike

1080P Loop test 1 max settings
~350w average 377.8w peak from wall 
GPU 207 average 238w peak

4k
~335w average 373w peak from wall
GPU 221w average 268w peak

GPU was at stock +77% powertune.


----------



## thomasck

SoloCamo said:


> 16gb card... but no max textures? Legit curious. Also, what driver? Power consumption seems low for that voltage and clock. What's it say in the Radeon overlay?


Yeah, can't play COD MW with max textured, otherwise the game crashes here and there. Driver 20.5.1 running with no issues. All data I get from HWiNFO64, I'm gonna play couple of matches to check that.

EDIT

Radeon Overlay says the same about power draw.



WannaBeOCer said:


> 1440p isn't as stressful as 4k so the card uses less power. I noticed when I used Virtual Super Resolution set to 4k the card used more power.


That's the thing, if the card can use less power means is not delivering all it could? I've run some FF 4K and the power draw sticks to 244W almost all the time, even if 300W is set in MPT. This kinda answers everything cause of the higher resolution but not really when I think about some games at max 210W.



ZealotKi11er said:


> Did you check temp? I only hit 250w if I dont hit 110C junction. With 1090mV you are probably hitting junction temp 110C if air-cooled.
> 
> Also I was testing 1000 vs 1200 memory and I dont see any fps increase. This was at 4K.


Temperatures are low here cause I'm on water, max JC is around 70-72 with sustained 63-68 all the time. Maybe that's the ceiling power draw for 1950MHz 1090mV.


----------



## 113802

thomasck said:


> That's the thing, if the card can use less power means is not delivering all it could? I've run some FF 4K and the power draw sticks to 244W almost all the time, even if 300W is set in MPT. This kinda answers everything cause of the higher resolution but not really when I think about some games at max 210W.


No clue what AMD did with their drivers starting with 19.7.1 regarding power usage but the card only hits 300w when the card is around 1190mV+ ever since that driver release.

If you undervolted you surely won't see 300w usage.


----------



## SoloCamo

ZealotKi11er said:


> Anthem at 4K. I was getting 42 fps stock 1800MHz, 51 fps 2150MHz. I applied 1200MHz for memory and still 51-52 fps.


What if you do stock clock + 1200mhz HBM2?

When I noted 5-10fps, it was usually in games where I'm at or near 100fps as is (BFV 4k ultra, many areas in 64 player maps)


----------



## Offler

WannaBeOCer said:


> That doesn't make sense, lower resolutions are running at higher FPS because they're less demanding. I just tested Dynamic Super Resolution on my Titan and games that would only use 280-300w are pegged at 320w with 4k set and starts to throttle the GPU frequency.
> 
> This is the only testing I could find online:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z7h_ObUh-0





Dasa said:


> I always assumed that 100% GPU usage meant just that and that increasing res would increase load on different parts of the GPU like memory bus which may make it draw more power but other parts of the GPU may draw less which is why we get coil whine at higher FPS so it may come down to game and card differences.
> But it seems you are correct and I was basing that comment of my System power use increasing at lower res due to increased CPU load at least until the point where the CPU becomes the bottlneck then power use stats to decrease again as GPU usage drops.
> 
> I just did a quick test with Firestrike
> 
> 1080P Loop test 1 max settings
> ~350w average 377.8w peak from wall
> GPU 207 average 238w peak
> 
> 4k
> ~335w average 373w peak from wall
> GPU 221w average 268w peak
> 
> GPU was at stock +77% powertune.


Power usage recorded either with a physical wattmeter or with a software is for me the way how to measure real utilization. And temperature of course.

For some time now, GPU utilization on 100% does not neccessarilly mean maximum possible utilization - in some cases i found GPU to be stalled on low frequency due a bug.

Also higher res again does not mean higher utilization. In some cases the GPU might really run on 100% and maxed out power draw on 1080p (without frame cap), and when you increase the resolution, FPS will decrease, GPU utilization and power draw remains the same, but CPU utilization will decrease. Total power draw of the system may go down by 100 watts even...

Thats why i prefer to tune the game performance precisely to the used display, using Vsync, Frame cap and native resolution. Watts go way down, but it require a lot of tuning if you want to remove stutters as well.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Man, I can't believe how much I have been missing not using the Radeon 7. Just tried Witcher 3 @ 4K max settings and was getting 57 fps at stock, 69 fps 2150/1200.
At these clk speeds it basically on par with my 2080 Ti FE at stock. 1200MHz did make a difference here. I got about 3-4 fps before adding core OC.


----------



## Offler

ZealotKi11er said:


> Man, I can't believe how much I have been missing not using the Radeon 7. Just tried Witcher 3 @ 4K max settings and was getting 57 fps at stock, 69 fps 2150/1200.
> At these clk speeds it basically on par with my 2080 Ti FE at stock. 1200MHz did make a difference here. I got about 3-4 fps before adding core OC.


Turn off AA completely on 4k.
1. Check if you see any difference in image quality.
2. What are the FPS then?
3. What version of the driver, how the game performs/stutters in regard to shader settings?

Good to know that it can compete with 2080 TI...


----------



## MSIMAX

anyone having poor performance with division 2 recent drivers and 2004 win update.

also all my known good overclocks are gone going back to 19.11.1 must be the windows update idk


----------



## Dasa

Offler said:


> Turn off AA completely on 4k.


In game AA doesn't affect performance in The Witcher noticeably it is just a post process blur effect which at 3440x1440 34" does lessen the noise on trees and such but foreground objects do lose some detail, it is a balancing act between sharpness filter and AA.
Hair works AA does have a performance impact with 0x=80FPS 4x=78FPS 8x=76FPS.



MSIMAX said:


> anyone having poor performance with division 2 recent drivers and 2004 win update.


For me (The Windows 10 May 2020 Update is on its way. Once it’s ready for your device, you’ll see the update available on this page.)
I don't see any need for me to use the new Beta but if you want me to test how the latest WHQL update is performing before the windows update an after if it allows in the not to distant future.

Edit:
Seems to perform much the same as it use to with WHQL and pre win10 2004 ~80FPS at 3440x1440 with tweaked settings like medium fog\reflections with most other settings maxed.


----------



## MSIMAX

Dasa said:


> In game AA doesn't affect performance in The Witcher noticeably it is just a post process blur effect which at 3440x1440 34" does lessen the noise on trees and such but foreground objects do lose some detail, it is a balancing act between sharpness filter and AA.
> Hair works AA does have a performance impact with 0x=80FPS 4x=78FPS 8x=76FPS.
> 
> 
> For me (The Windows 10 May 2020 Update is on its way. Once it’s ready for your device, you’ll see the update available on this page.)
> I don't see any need for me to use the new Beta but if you want me to test how the latest WHQL update is performing before the windows update an after if it allows in the not to distant future.
> 
> Edit:
> Seems to perform much the same as it use to with WHQL and pre win10 2004 ~80FPS at 3440x1440 with tweaked settings like medium fog\reflections with most other settings maxed.


im getting stuttering and game freezing ill try to revert back after work


----------



## thomasck

MSIMAX said:


> im getting stuttering and game freezing ill try to revert back after work


That was after installing a more recent driver like 19.11.3+? I faced that, seemed like the driver was pulling more from the hardware (e.g. being more efficient) and my system was no stable anymore. Turned out RAM needed some more voltage. I spoke about it few pages ago, I think it's worthy reading. 

Good luck


----------



## thomasck

20.7.1 is out. 

Ddued 20.5.1, installed 20.7.1, applied 1965/1005/1100mV through mpt. Played 2 butter smooth hours of warzone, no issues. 

Some hiccups here and where in Astroneer, it was not present with 20.5.1. these xbox pc pass seems to be poorly ported or whatever, they don't seem to be running ok.

Bf5 is weird, lots of micropauses while exploring the map, I always have this fps drops in the 1st 20 seconds of any map, but besides that same behaviour of 20.5.1. once "everything is loaded" these micropauses stop or reduce drastically.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ZealotKi11er

thomasck said:


> 20.7.1 is out.
> 
> Ddued 20.5.1, installed 20.7.1, applied 1965/1005/1100mV through mpt. Played 2 butter smooth hours of warzone, no issues.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Looks like 20.7.1 got longer testing since no June driver.


----------



## Jesaul

I've switched from 20.3.1 to 20.7.1 and I am amazed. Frequencies are more stable up to 2060Mhz.
Graphics score jumps from 9967 to 10110.


----------



## 113802

They finally fixed the Radeon VII OC issue from 19.7.x



> Radeon RX Vega Series and Radeon VII graphics products may experience performance drops when Performance Metrics Overlay is open while a game is running.


----------



## fredshino

Installed the latest drivers and it looks like my core OC is not working. I set to 2000mhz/1082mv which is what I used in my old 19.6.2 drivers but the clocks seem to be hovering around 1650mhz. Temps are not an issue, custom loop running around 50-60º C.

Should I revert back to the old drivers or is there something that I'm missing?


----------



## 113802

fredshino said:


> Installed the latest drivers and it looks like my core OC is not working. I set to 2000mhz/1082mv which is what I used in my old 19.6.2 drivers but the clocks seem to be hovering around 1650mhz. Temps are not an issue, custom loop running around 50-60º C.
> 
> Should I revert back to the old drivers or is there something that I'm missing?


Looks like they didn't fix that issue, it started with 19.7.1. Try to set the fan speed to 100%, that's the trick I used to stop it from underclocking.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

WannaBeOCer said:


> Looks like they didn't fix that issue, it started with 19.7.1. Try to set the fan speed to 100%, that's the trick I used to stop it from underclocking.


I had to use 100% fan speed before also. I just tried right now and it's working fine. 1950/1.1v + 20% power, left fan at default.

I tried again and you lose OC when you increase the power limit beyond 20%.


----------



## adi6293

Hi guys, I need a little hand, for the last 4 or so months my GPU wont overclock, I have an EK water block with 2 x 360mm radiators so temperatures are not an issue.... the drivers are. As soon as I touch the clock speed it won't go past 1650Mhz but usually it sits at 1590Mhz, at stock I get about 1760Mhz. I am so annoyed its beyond believe, this card cost me £850 with the block and the back plate and I've had nothing but issues with it. I had it running at 2000Mhz before and I cant even remember when exactly it stopped working, I have tried 5 different driver versions, send bug reports to AMD and nothing. I wish I sold it months ago and got 2080 Super instead. Has anyone here play with the more power tool and the Red Bios Editor? I had a look around and it seems like editing the bios and making the card run with higher clocks at "stock" settings is the best walk around of this issue but I don't want to start editing anything and bricking the card so I thought I would here if anyone has done it?


----------



## Jesaul

You need morepowertool. Or try to set fan speed to 100% in the AMD Radeon Software


----------



## geriatricpollywog

adi6293 said:


> Hi guys, I need a little hand, for the last 4 or so months my GPU wont overclock, I have an EK water block with 2 x 360mm radiators so temperatures are not an issue.... the drivers are. As soon as I touch the clock speed it won't go past 1650Mhz but usually it sits at 1590Mhz, at stock I get about 1760Mhz. I am so annoyed its beyond believe, this card cost me Â£850 with the block and the back plate and I've had nothing but issues with it. I had it running at 2000Mhz before and I cant even remember when exactly it stopped working, I have tried 5 different driver versions, send bug reports to AMD and nothing. I wish I sold it months ago and got 2080 Super instead. Has anyone here play with the more power tool and the Red Bios Editor? I had a look around and it seems like editing the bios and making the card run with higher clocks at "stock" settings is the best walk around of this issue but I don't want to start editing anything and bricking the card so I thought I would here if anyone has done it?


What is the core temperature during sustained load? The thermal paste might have dried up or pumped out.


----------



## adi6293

0451 said:


> What is the core temperature during sustained load? The thermal paste might have dried up or pumped out.


My Edge core temperature is around 50C that is definitely not a problem. I have downloaded the More Power Tool, extracted the bios with GPU-Z and opened it with MPT, I changed few things in it and then pressed Write SPPT, restarted my PC and now my stock clock is "2000Mhz" and average clock is around 1960Mhz I will be happy with this for now but I'm not sure I will be buying AMD GPU next time since this has been going on for months and they either unable or unwilling to fix this


----------



## geriatricpollywog

adi6293 said:


> 0451 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the core temperature during sustained load? The thermal paste might have dried up or pumped out.
> 
> 
> 
> My Edge core temperature is around 50C that is definitely not a problem. I have downloaded the More Power Tool, extracted the bios with GPU-Z and opened it with MPT, I changed few things in it and then pressed Write SPPT, restarted my PC and now my stock clock is "2000Mhz" and average clock is around 1960Mhz I will be happy with this for now but I'm not sure I will be buying AMD GPU next time since this has been going on for months and they either unable or unwilling to fix this
Click to expand...

I gave up on AMD after daily Radeon Wattman crashes on 2 Vegas and 1 5700XT. Now that NVidia supports FreeSync its a no-brainer.

Have you tried downloading the stock bios for your card from Techpowerup?


----------



## adi6293

0451 said:


> I gave up on AMD after daily Radeon Wattman crashes on 2 Vegas and 1 5700XT. Now that NVidia supports FreeSync its a no-brainer.
> 
> Have you tried downloading the stock bios for your card from Techpowerup?


I did not, I've not had any issues with OC until few months ago, my card has pretty low stock voltage of 1054mV and it overclocks well but AMD drivers are a mess since December although even before that it wasn't exactly smooth sailing, I game at 4K so I needed that extra juice. I've been using AMD's only cards since R9 280X and it was alright but Vega 64 and now Radeon VII have been testing my patience quite a bit and I am considering buying RTX3080 when it comes out but the rumours of it having only 10GB of memory are a little off putting


----------



## skline00

adi6293, as you can see I also have an EK watercooled Rad VII in my 3900X rig (specs below).

Frankly I keep it stock. I just like that it runs so cool.

Let's face it, the RAD VII was not built as a gamer card primarily. Was morphed from the AMD content creator line to fill in the top gap for AMD until the 5700XT came out.

I bought one because I wanted an ALL AMD rig. I already owned a GTX1080TI and was in the process of getting a GTX2080TI so I knew or "hoped" the RADVII would be more competitive than the crossfire 480s that I previously had.

I'm not a bench mark expert but the RAD VII matches blows with the 1080TI in gaming but trails the GTX2080TI.

If you move over to content creation and the software supports it, the RAD VII is stellar.

Funny thing is that I just picked up an AMD 5600XT to go along with a 2700x on a X470mb with 16G of DDR4-3200 Flare-X ram and guess what? At 1920x 1080 it runs like a champ.

I keep my RAD VII stock and it runs solid. Sounds like heresay on this forum but it is what it is.


----------



## Offler

skline00 said:


> I keep my RAD VII stock and it runs solid. Sounds like heresy on this forum but it is what it is.


Yesterday i did a long-term use of my cooler in hot weather (like 32°C Ambient) with some dust buildup on intake filters. GPU went on 62°C and TJunction on 103°C with older Catalyst 19.5.2 and Witcher 3 after few minutes.

My card however cannot be overclocked - its not stable whatsoever.


----------



## Mark K

I have a major problem after having my new Radeon VII for less than a month. It doesn't post in BIOS also is not even recognized in BIOS, Windows or by GPU-Z. The fans are spinning normally and lights also works as they suppose to. I have tried everything. Tried with different motherboards, PSUs, RAMs. 



Anybody had similar problems? It is a XFX's model.


----------



## Jesaul

Offler said:


> Yesterday i did a long-term use of my cooler in hot weather (like 32°C Ambient) with some dust buildup on intake filters. GPU went on 62°C and TJunction on 103°C with older Catalyst 19.5.2 and Witcher 3 after few minutes.
> 
> My card however cannot be overclocked - its not stable whatsoever.


You can still clock your card. Only if you replace stock cooler with water. You can get up to 2050MHz stable.
I'm reverting back to 20.7.2. It's more stable compared to 20.8


----------



## Offler

Mark K said:


> I have a major problem after having my new Radeon VII for less than a month. It doesn't post in BIOS also is not even recognized in BIOS, Windows or by GPU-Z. The fans are spinning normally and lights also works as they suppose to. I have tried everything. Tried with different motherboards, PSUs, RAMs.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody had similar problems? It is a XFX's model.


Be sure that the PSU has at least 650w. If thats not an issue, RMA.




Jesaul said:


> You can still clock your card. Only if you replace stock cooler with water. You can get up to 2050MHz stable.
> I'm reverting back to 20.7.2. It's more stable compared to 20.8


I have Alphacool, the temps are "under water" with fans on full speed.


----------



## Jesaul

Offler said:


> Be sure that the PSU has at least 650w. If thats not an issue, RMA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Alphacool, the temps are "under water" with fans on full speed.


Ok. Something is wrong. What is your water temperature after 3 minutes?
I get 40 on core, 102 on hot spot and 32 on water in 3dmark stress test at 2100MHz, 1100 memory +99%/


----------



## Offler

Jesaul said:


> Ok. Something is wrong. What is your water temperature after 3 minutes?
> I get 40 on core, 102 on hot spot and 32 on water in 3dmark stress test at 2100MHz, 1100 memory +99%/


Witcher 3 is little bit more demanding, its more close to MSI kombustor, but silgtly less aggresive.

Current problem is ambient temps. Is hot summer, while temps in room are up to 35°C. I dont have an option to measure water temp.


----------



## Jesaul

Yes, in the summer water temps are 6 degrees up. I had to put blowers to 100% also.


----------



## Gregix

Well, I came to say goodbye.
I gave my Rad7 with AIO to my nephews. OFC it did not came untouched through postal services(break, leak), so good I put my Morpheus Core 2 in same package. 
Now it goes on AIR with 2 noctuas A12 on Core2, gaming 60-70 degree max, junction 100. All while heat wave outside, like 25-32 in shadow. So quite good I'd say.

This was good card, but have mixed feelings. Had 2-3 black screens on some driver, 20.1.x -20.3.x was very problematic, but WSL or July driver was more than fine. Could even OC w/o fuss.

Hope next RDNA2 will be good. I really liked new drivers interface/gui, NV sucks hard here, I'll jump on AMD for sure if delivers now. 
GL all, have fun


----------



## serave

So, i finally get on watercooling my Radeon 7 by drilling holes onto the G12 and put screw with nut and washer on it

Paired with the old NZXT X41, i can hit 2100/1100 pretty much all the time (80% fanspeed).










Things is, while the core temperature is only hovering in the 50-60s my Junction temp is pretty bad at almost 112-113C constantly, i feel like the difference shouldn't be that big between the two, maybe 20-30 degrees difference max.

Been thinking to apply more pressure on the screw but i fear i might brick the card if i overtighten it even a wee bit













Gregix said:


> Well, I came to say goodbye.
> I gave my Rad7 with AIO to my nephews. OFC it did not came untouched through postal services(break, leak), so good I put my Morpheus Core 2 in same package.
> Now it goes on AIR with 2 noctuas A12 on Core2, gaming 60-70 degree max, junction 100. All while heat wave outside, like 25-32 in shadow. So quite good I'd say.
> 
> This was good card, but have mixed feelings. Had 2-3 black screens on some driver, 20.1.x -20.3.x was very problematic, but WSL or July driver was more than fine. Could even OC w/o fuss.
> 
> Hope next RDNA2 will be good. I really liked new drivers interface/gui, NV sucks hard here, I'll jump on AMD for sure if delivers now.
> GL all, have fun


That's cool, at least someone can still put a good use on it


----------



## Offler

serave said:


> So, i finally get on watercooling my Radeon 7 by drilling holes onto the G12 and put screw with nut and washer on it
> 
> Paired with the old NZXT X41, i can hit 2100/1100 pretty much all the time (80% fanspeed).
> 
> 
> 
> Things is, while the core temperature is only hovering in the 50-60s my Junction temp is pretty bad at almost 112-113C constantly, i feel like the difference shouldn't be that big between the two, maybe 20-30 degrees difference max.
> 
> Been thinking to apply more pressure on the screw but i fear i might brick the card if i overtighten it even a wee bit.


1.What thermal grease do you use?
I went for Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. You might use liquid metal solutions (conductonaut) but you have to cover the parts around the chip with nail polish or something similar, while the metals will most likely slowly oxidize.

2. Part of the trick is the order at which the screws are tightened.
But overall results you have are great.

3. Higher voltage, higher power limit and higher frequency increase the delta between GPU temp and Tjunction.
Thottling should occur at 110°C Tjunction, so you might try lower the frequency/voltage and measure whether there is any decrease of performance.


----------



## Gregix

bad paste distribiution... too small ar too much. Try something like noctuas. Eventually not enough pressure.


----------



## duox7142

duox7142 said:


> Hey all, I've got my Radeon VII on water now
> 
> It's in a loop with 2 360mm radiators. I'm running at stock configs, 1000RPM fans. Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut paste.
> 
> Before, it was hitting 111C hotspot temp / 80c edge temp, and periodically dipping below on stock clocks.
> 
> With 1 radiator, it would hit 103c hotspot temp. With both radiators, it maxes out at 93c.
> 
> However, my main concern is that edge temp may go up +10c to 50c, but the hotspot starts at 78c and climbs to 93c. To me, a 40c delta between edge temp and hot spot temp means somethings wrong. Are others on the EK waterblock having the same delta here? Personally I also think stock clocks with 720mm radiator space, 93c is higher than others are reporting.


Great news all, I went ahead and remounted the waterblock, making adjustments as needed.


Main one, I replaced the stock thermal pads, and used EK's provided ones. They seem thinner, so they should reduce any pressure.
I removed the washers from the GPU area screws mounting the waterblock on. Previously, there was some bowing of the graphics card PCB. Now, without the washers, there is less GPU pressure, resulting in a more even PCB. Though I don't think EK did a great job designing this block in terms of tolerances IMO.
I replaced the Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut with Conductonaut.
 Now, same day I went from 46c GPU / 85c hotspot at stock, to a much more reasonable 44c GPU / 62c hotspot. This also means I can overclock. I was able to hit 2000mhz and higher stable in Time Spy.

However, I have a new issue. When I try to use AMD's software for overclocking, first setting the clock then running the program, even 1% additional higher frequency, the actual clock not only fails to set, but degrades down to 1600mhz. I don't fully understand why that would be. When I first open the game or benchmark, then set the clock, I can go all the way up to 2000Mhz. Its not a power limitation either, got that maxed. 

Is this a known bug? any way around that? Sure I can set the clock after starting a game every time, but there has to be a better way.


----------



## skline00

duox7142:

First I'm glad you corrected your problems.

I have a Radeon VII together with a 3900x both custom water cooled. The Rad VII uses an EK full waterblock which uses the EK supplied thermal pads and screws. The cpu uses the Optimus waterblock. I use a MSI X570 Unify mb with 32g of DDR4-3600 ram (2x16) and a Sabrent NVme4 1 TB boot drive (uses the pcie4 to perfection).

My water cooling rads are a Corsair XR7-480 on top and a Magicool thin 360 in front. 

Fans are 4-120mm Corsair ML120s on top and 3-120mm XSPCs in front.

I've fooled around with OCing the RAD VII to the point of almost absurd. It just isn't worth the small jump in gaming performance vs the added heat etc.😢

I grudgingly came to the conclusion that just running the RAD VII stock, even with all of the custom cooling made more sense. It's a compute card that was the best AMD could do at the time to be a higher end gaming card.

For pure gaming, the 5700XT made much better sense and CENTS but it wasn't out when I made the leap to the RAD VII. 

I originally had a 2700x which was moved down the stack along with it's mb to make way for the 3900x and it's mb.

I'm content to wait for Big Navi to see what jump it makes in gaming from the RAD VII.


----------



## duox7142

skline00 said:


> duox7142:
> 
> First I'm glad you corrected your problems.
> 
> I have a Radeon VII together with a 3900x both custom water cooled. The Rad VII uses an EK full waterblock which uses the EK supplied thermal pads and screws. The cpu uses the Optimus waterblock. I use a MSI X570 Unify mb with 32g of DDR4-3600 ram (2x16) and a Sabrent NVme4 1 TB boot drive (uses the pcie4 to perfection).
> 
> My water cooling rads are a Corsair XR7-480 on top and a Magicool thin 360 in front.
> 
> Fans are 4-120mm Corsair ML120s on top and 3-120mm XSPCs in front.
> 
> I've fooled around with OCing the RAD VII to the point of almost absurd. It just isn't worth the small jump in gaming performance vs the added heat etc.😢
> 
> I grudgingly came to the conclusion that just running the RAD VII stock, even with all of the custom cooling made more sense. It's a compute card that was the best AMD could do at the time to be a higher end gaming card.
> 
> For pure gaming, the 5700XT made much better sense and CENTS but it wasn't out when I made the leap to the RAD VII.
> 
> I originally had a 2700x which was moved down the stack along with it's mb to make way for the 3900x and it's mb.
> 
> I'm content to wait for Big Navi to see what jump it makes in gaming from the RAD VII.


Indeed, likewise unfortunately the time I was building the PC is when the R7 was the only available high-end option. Now even though I've finally got everything right, no black screens, no loud fans, no waterblock issues; I'm still feeling shorted. Was the gap between the R7 release and the 5700XT release really so bad that R7 had to be made? All that's left is waiting for RDNA2.


----------



## thomasck

@skline00 I do indeed agree with all that you said about it, there's a sweet spot and is kinda annoying finding it. Took me a long way to figure out the best match in between voltage vs clock vs temperature. Specially cause I was trying to replicate the clocks I was seeing around. 2000MHz in the core was a no go, too much heat and I could notice my card it not a great overclocker. Then 1965/1005/1100mV was the best I could do around here and I've been using it since months without a single problem. I can play Warzone, BF5, and some other and it does not hit the 70C mark in the junction. Yeah, let's see what's coming next with Big Navi!


----------



## SoloCamo

thomasck said:


> @skline00 I do indeed agree with all that you said about it, there's a sweet spot and is kinda annoying finding it. Took me a long way to figure out the best match in between voltage vs clock vs temperature. Specially cause I was trying to replicate the clocks I was seeing around. 2000MHz in the core was a no go, too much heat and I could notice my card it not a great overclocker. Then 1965/1005/1100mV was the best I could do around here and I've been using it since months without a single problem. I can play Warzone, BF5, and some other and it does not hit the 70C mark in the junction. Yeah, let's see what's coming next with Big Navi!


At those clocks you must have some headroom for the HBM2 clocks. My 'cool and quiet' on the stock air cooler setup is 1826core / 1175mem at 1001mV. Clocks are very stable and fan speed is only at 60% on the stock air cooler (hot spot temps rarely if ever go to 100c during 4k gaming). I see good gains from HBM2 oc'ing even with my fairly low core clocks so you've got to be leaving performance on the table.


----------



## thomasck

SoloCamo said:


> At those clocks you must have some headroom for the HBM2 clocks. My 'cool and quiet' on the stock air cooler setup is 1826core / 1175mem at 1001mV. Clocks are very stable and fan speed is only at 60% on the stock air cooler (hot spot temps rarely if ever go to 100c during 4k gaming). I see good gains from HBM2 oc'ing even with my fairly low core clocks so you've got to be leaving performance on the table.


You are probably right, I might be able to push 1100MHz in the HMB with that same voltage. I've quickly tried swapping from 1000 to 1100mhz while gaming at a static scene and the gain was around 3-4fps.. Temperature got little higher too. But it was so long ago that I don't remember well, I did not take not of that. I can do again, perhaps I will end up with better results as the time I did it we where in the 19.X.XX driver still.


----------



## SoloCamo

thomasck said:


> You are probably right, I might be able to push 1100MHz in the HMB with that same voltage. I've quickly tried swapping from 1000 to 1100mhz while gaming at a static scene and the gain was around 3-4fps.. Temperature got little higher too. But it was so long ago that I don't remember well, I did not take not of that. I can do again, perhaps I will end up with better results as the time I did it we where in the 19.X.XX driver still.


Yea, even at 4k in some scenes I gain 8-9fps at 1175 over 1000. People always said the memory clocks don't scale until you are much higher in core clock but I never found that to be the case. Maybe it's because I'm at 4k so I'm sure lower res doesn't net as much as of an improvement.


----------



## Offler

Just a quick check if system had any performance degradation over last 11 months:


https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/23514439/fs/21155294#



I will probably use this as a baseline for newer driver testing. Still on Catalyst 19.5.2, i will be probably force to upgrade with upcoming Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## skline00

SoloCamo, I'm using a BenQ 3501R 3440x1440p 35" monitor for the Rad VII. I'll try some gpu OCing this weekend with some games to see what affect it has.


----------



## duox7142

What tool are you all using to overclock with? Wattman? Because any OC at all set for it chokes, until I can reapply the clock while it is running.


----------



## thomasck

@duox7142 I've been using MorePowerTool for months, no issues. Wattman does not really work when I apply gpu and mem clocks together.


----------



## SoloCamo

Weird, I've had my best luck oc'ing with Wattman. Used to hate the software but it's worked quite well for me over the past few years.


----------



## thomasck

It used to work fine until 19.7.5 an then after started to do funky stuff. Like setting core to 1950 and hbm to 1100 would result in core at stock and hbm in the desired clock. In the past 2020 setting fan to 100% would fix this, I just gave up on it for overclocking therefore I can't really state how Wattman is overclocking now with the latest drivers.

Edit

Just updated to the newest driver and that is what happens, like any other Adrenalin.. 

I've set 1965/HBMStock/1100mV, with or without the 100% FAN trick. The GPU stays arond 1625MHz all the time.


----------



## Dasa

thomasck said:


> I've set 1965/HBMStock/1100mV, with or without the 100% FAN trick. The GPU stays arond 1625MHz all the time.


Sucks that the fan trick has stopped working for you.
I have had that clock speed bug maybe 3 times now and every time I have been able to fix it by scrubbing the drivers cleaning the registry and reapplying power tune registry tweaks.
In my experience it is not the driver that is broken it just seems to be conflicting with something left behind.

Howevever if the card crashes (black screen) and recoverds then I have to reboot before I can change clock speeds again.


----------



## thomasck

Dasa said:


> Sucks that the fan trick has stopped working for you.
> I have had that clock speed bug maybe 3 times now and every time I have been able to fix it by scrubbing the drivers cleaning the registry and reapplying power tune registry tweaks.
> In my experience it is not the driver that is broken it just seems to be conflicting with something left behind.
> 
> Howevever if the card crashes (black screen) and recoverds then I have to reboot before I can change clock speeds again.


Yeah, it sucks. Shame, I like the card, even with some problems regarding mounting pressure I don't really consider upgrading now.. But this "bug" really bothers me, I'd really like to use Wattman but well, as I can't MPT does the job really well, at least there's a way in the end of the tunnel. The AsRock app also works better than Wattman for overclocking. IIRC the last working Wattman for overclocking to me was around 19.7.5 tops. 19.5.2 was the best driver all around, but got dated due to newer games.


----------



## Baron Munchause

skline00 said:


> duox7142:
> 
> I grudgingly came to the conclusion that just running the RAD VII stock, even with all of the custom cooling made more sense. It's a compute card that was the best AMD could do at the time to be a higher end gaming card.
> 
> For pure gaming, the 5700XT made much better sense and CENTS but it wasn't out when I made the leap to the RAD VII.
> 
> I originally had a 2700x which was moved down the stack along with it's mb to make way for the 3900x and it's mb.
> 
> I'm content to wait for Big Navi to see what jump it makes in gaming from the RAD VII.


Yeah people seem to forget that when X card was released a year ago Y card did not exist back then LOL. I still have no buyers remorse on the Radeon VII (with a r5 2600 right now) with my AOC CU34G2x monitor. It plays games very well and the compute (which I use now and then) has been SOOO amazing so really I think I got my $700 worth  

So far for pure gaming the 3080 #'s look fairly decent compared to the 2x series GPUs and waiting to see what AMD brings to the table with 'Big Navi' then see if it is really worth leaning toward a full gaming card or be happy with my Radeon VII and see what the next series of GPUs bring. I am still not sold on RTX yet (but DLSS yes) since still there really is still not that many games out that really uses the RTX tech.


----------



## SoloCamo

Baron Munchause said:


> Yeah people seem to forget that when X card was released a year ago Y card did not exist back then LOL. I still have no buyers remorse on the Radeon VII (with a r5 2600 right now) with my AOC CU34G2x monitor. It plays games very well and the compute (which I use now and then) has been SOOO amazing so really I think I got my $700 worth
> 
> So far for pure gaming the 3080 #'s look fairly decent compared to the 2x series GPUs and waiting to see what AMD brings to the table with 'Big Navi' then see if it is really worth leaning toward a full gaming card or be happy with my Radeon VII and see what the next series of GPUs bring. I am still not sold on RTX yet (but DLSS yes) since still there really is still not that many games out that really uses the RTX tech.


I'm in pretty much the same boat. My whole rig is due for an overhaul, but my gpu is my main limiting factor at 4k. Yet my Rad VII more than plays any game I actually want to without a sweat. Waiting on Big Navi and the super or Ti versions of Nvidia's to see if it's time. 

I think the VII will be my last gpu in this rig at this point though. I've been using strictly GCN AMD cards since 2012 now so it kinda feels right retiring it with the last one produced.


----------



## Dasa

Getting the Radeon VII ready to sell I have put it back on air with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and some plastic washers to boost mount pressure.
I gave Superposition benchmark a run after warming it up for a bit and the card seems to be performing well on air with auto undervolt enabled and a 16 ambient.


----------



## SoloCamo

Dasa said:


> Getting the Radeon VII ready to sell I have put it back on air with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and some plastic washers to boost mount pressure.
> I gave Superposition benchmark a run after warming it up for a bit and the card seems to be performing well on air with auto undervolt enabled and a 16 ambient.


1087mV seems high for even an auto undervolt. I run 1001mV (typically reads at 1006mV) and am at 1826 core (holds around 1775-1810 at all times). Try to manually set it.


----------



## Dasa

Card defaults to 1143mV best it can undervolt to at 1800MHz manually is ~1070mV but thankfully it scaled rather well with a little extra v.
Runs 2000MHz 1950+ actual with ~1170mV and 2100MHz ~2050 actual with ~1220mv while the memory is good for 1225-1275MHz gaming and up to 1300MHz for benchmarks.


----------



## SoloCamo

Dasa said:


> Card defaults to 1143mV best it can undervolt to at 1800MHz manually is ~1070mV but thankfully it scaled rather well with a little extra v.
> Runs 2000MHz 1950+ actual with ~1170mV and 2100MHz ~2050 actual with ~1220mv while the memory is good for 1225-1275MHz gaming and up to 1300MHz for benchmarks.


Wow I thought mine was considered fairly high at 1093mV stock. I suppose that's not too bad and you certainly seem t scale well at least. On air w/ washer mod, with a great cooled case, and max speeds I can't get close to your numbers without the thing overheating rather quickly. I can set 1901 / 1200 with air cooling and 1060mV but the hotspot often sits too close to 105 for my liking and will throttle here and there over extended periods.

I guess I should be happy with my HBM2 doing 1175mhz at least. I can likely still do 1200mhz but 25mhz less isn't worth any hint of instability.


----------



## Dasa

That was water clock speeds haven't tried overclocking since putting it back on air.


----------



## duox7142

thomasck said:


> It used to work fine until 19.7.5 an then after started to do funky stuff. Like setting core to 1950 and hbm to 1100 would result in core at stock and hbm in the desired clock. In the past 2020 setting fan to 100% would fix this, I just gave up on it for overclocking therefore I can't really state how Wattman is overclocking now with the latest drivers.
> 
> Edit
> 
> Just updated to the newest driver and that is what happens, like any other Adrenalin..
> 
> I've set 1965/HBMStock/1100mV, with or without the 100% FAN trick. The GPU stays arond 1625MHz all the time.


My card has the same exact issue. Does yours not have this issue with MorePowerTool?


----------



## thomasck

duox7142 said:


> My card has the same exact issue. Does yours not have this issue with MorePowerTool?


No, with MPT works really well. I've been using it since 19.7.5+ TBH.


----------



## duox7142

thomasck said:


> No, with MPT works really well. I've been using it since 19.7.5+ TBH.


I used MPT and wow, it actually worked! Enjoying 2100MHz OC now.


----------



## Offler

Jesaul said:


> Ok. Something is wrong. What is your water temperature after 3 minutes?
> I get 40 on core, 102 on hot spot and 32 on water in 3dmark stress test at 2100MHz, 1100 memory +99%/


I placed radiator into the front, with 4 NF-F12 Noctua fans, so now it gets fresh air. Also i increased the exhaust, using 140mm fan, and two 120mm on top. now its 51°C on GPU, and 91°C on Tjunction/Hotspot after 20+ minutes on Witcher 3 at 4k full detail (which is stress similar to MSI Kombustor).

Heat from the radiator now does not posion the rest of the system
Min is post-boot (except CPU VCORE thats bad read), Max is Witcher 3 for 40 minutes on 4K full details, Value is additional 20+ minutes with just browser and YT video. Average temps on GPU/TJunction are usually 1-2 degrees lower than max.


----------



## Dasa

Radeon VII sold on ebay for $1150au when I paid $1099 for it new at release although I only got ~$950 of that after post ebay\paypal all took there cut. Crazy how well these cards held there value.
Here's hoping AMD has something special for us with the 6900 and that we have decent availability soon.


----------



## Oversemper

Dasa said:


> Radeon VII sold on ebay for $1150au when I paid $1099 for it new at release although I only got ~$950 of that after post ebay\paypal all took there cut. Crazy how well these cards held there value.
> Here's hoping AMD has something special for us with the 6900 and that we have decent availability soon.


Yeah, in Russia the same, I've bought my rad 7 for approx. 900 USD on launch, and now a used one is more than $1k USD on local aftermarket. Crazy. 16Gb of HBM2 rocks, the main selling point, I guess. I wish AMD made something like Radeon 5 (first on 5nm node) with HBM2e memory on RDNA2. That would be a dreamer GPU. RX6000 is kinda dissapointing with simple GDDR6.


----------



## Oversemper

I'll share my experience with custom water cooling of rad 7. One year ago, I've assembled ekwb water block and backplate using thermal grizzly kryonaut. A picture is here:
[Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club

Temperature for junction (the only important for stable clocks) were 90-95 C at [email protected],090v overclock in stress-test. Here a detailed report with wattman graph:
[Official] AMD Radeon VII Owner's Club

After the initial build I've moved from intel 3770k to ryzen 3800x but that did not affect rad 7. This September I've started noticing that junction temperature started hitting 115 C and GPU started throttling down to 1500MHz. I've disassembled rad 7 and saw dried out grizzly kryonaut at five places (over gpu die and over each of four HBM dies). After that decided to go liquid metal for re-assembling. Used Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut, which I already used for the ekwb ryzen waterblock alright.

For isolation around the chip I used a silicon dielectric compound rated up to 200 C for radio-electronics (for Russia marketed under Rexant 09-3985). Below is a picture of it applied and set. Used a minimal amount of the liquid metal to cover both chip and water block but added a 2mm drop of metal to the center of the chip before putting the water block. All thermal pads were changed to fresh Arctic Cooling Thermal Pads (1mm under waterblock, 1.5mm under backplate).

So, temps not just returned to normal, they went down from the initial kryonaut build 20 C! I'm getting 70-75 C junction for [email protected],090v stress test run (3dmark fire strike ultra stress test). With liquid metal I've upped overclock to stable [email protected],141v with memory at 1200Mhz. Junction temp hits 82 max.

Below under spoiler is the log from the radeon software of the fire strike ultra stress test run at stable 2101/[email protected],141v (be careful, it's long)


Spoiler



GPU UTIL GPU SCLK GPU MCLK GPU TEMP GPU Hotspot GPU PWR GPU FAN GPU VRAM UTIL CPU UTIL RAM UTIL
3 34 800 33 34 20 0 2676 7,58 5,42
3 43 800 33 34 21 0 2747 6,54 5,41
12 75 799 33 34 22 0 2771 7,33 5,42
0 26 799 32 33 20 0 2871 6,18 5,44
7 43 799 33 33 21 0 2881 7,08 5,44
2 37 799 33 34 21 0 2841 7,53 5,4
0 23 877 32 33 20 0 2841 7,04 5,4
0 21 800 33 33 20 0 2841 6,69 5,4
0 21 803 33 33 20 0 3684 5,36 5,41
30 125 1067 34 36 23 0 3912 8,54 5,43
21 150 999 32 34 23 0 3912 7,63 5,43
99 2053 1200 40 72 329 0 3917 4 5,39
99 2048 1200 41 73 327 0 3917 3,79 5,39
99 2080 1220 41 70 312 0 3917 4,23 5,39
99 2185 1300 41 69 303 0 3917 3,03 5,39
99 2053 1200 41 72 315 0 3918 6,53 5,39
99 2051 1200 41 76 330 0 3918 3,61 5,39
99 2051 1200 41 76 330 0 3919 4,97 5,39
99 2053 1200 42 75 319 0 3919 4,73 5,39
99 2053 1200 43 74 309 0 3919 5,17 5,39
99 2056 1200 42 73 315 0 3919 6,78 5,39
99 2048 1200 43 74 322 0 3919 5,95 5,39
99 2051 1200 42 75 312 0 3919 5,17 5,39
99 2053 1200 42 76 318 0 3919 4,26 5,39
99 2052 1200 42 76 311 0 3919 3,03 5,39
99 2053 1200 42 75 316 0 3920 5,65 5,39
99 2055 1200 43 74 310 0 3920 3,51 5,39
99 2059 1200 42 73 306 0 3920 5,95 5,39
99 2057 1200 42 72 311 0 3920 7,12 5,39
99 2057 1200 42 72 315 0 3920 7,11 5,39
99 2053 1200 43 73 322 0 3920 8,48 5,39
99 2054 1199 43 74 314 0 3920 7,78 5,39
99 2049 1200 43 74 315 0 3920 6,32 5,39
99 2054 1200 43 74 317 0 3920 6,82 5,39
99 2052 1200 43 75 316 0 3920 3,22 5,39
99 2057 1200 43 75 310 0 3920 5,27 5,39
99 2056 1200 43 73 314 0 3920 6,34 5,39
99 2050 1200 43 75 310 0 3920 6,13 5,39
99 2053 1200 43 71 313 0 3920 5,89 5,39
99 2050 1199 43 73 324 0 3920 7,12 5,39
99 2064 1199 43 70 271 0 3920 4,59 5,39
99 2053 1200 43 76 322 0 3920 5,24 5,39
99 2051 1200 44 75 325 0 3920 5,95 5,39
99 2051 1200 44 75 325 0 3920 4,31 5,39
99 2051 1200 43 72 304 0 3920 2,96 5,39
99 2059 1200 43 73 320 0 3920 7,08 5,39
99 2048 1200 43 75 322 0 3920 5,61 5,39
99 2052 1200 43 76 324 0 3920 6,63 5,39
99 2053 1200 43 76 316 0 3920 5,47 5,39
99 2053 1200 43 73 326 0 3920 6,73 5,39
99 2054 1200 43 75 313 0 3920 7,12 5,39
99 2050 1200 43 75 312 0 3920 5,16 5,4
99 2053 1200 43 76 313 0 3920 3,39 5,39
99 2051 1200 43 75 313 0 3920 4,78 5,39
99 2057 1200 43 77 325 0 3920 3,61 5,39
99 2052 1200 43 74 318 0 3920 3,62 5,39
99 2056 1200 43 74 313 0 3920 4,2 5,39
99 2054 1200 43 74 308 0 3920 4,3 5,39
99 2054 1200 43 72 315 0 3920 5,55 5,39
99 2053 1200 43 73 316 0 3920 7,81 5,39
99 2051 1199 43 74 323 0 3920 7,14 5,39
99 2052 1200 44 74 322 0 3920 6,34 5,39
99 2055 1200 44 76 333 0 3920 4,68 5,39
99 2053 1200 43 75 314 0 3920 5,27 5,39
99 2054 1200 43 75 308 0 3920 4,8 5,39
99 2053 1199 44 76 326 0 3920 4,29 5,39
99 2056 1200 44 74 309 0 3920 3,37 5,38
99 2053 1200 43 73 325 0 3920 5,66 5,38
99 2052 1200 43 73 315 0 3920 6,23 5,38
99 2052 1200 44 74 305 0 3920 3,9 5,38
99 2052 1200 44 76 322 0 3920 4,2 5,38
99 2051 1200 44 73 338 0 3920 5,4 5,38
99 2050 1200 44 76 317 0 3920 3,51 5,38
99 2054 1200 45 74 322 0 3920 2,1 5,38
99 2054 1200 44 73 323 0 3920 5,28 5,38
99 2054 1200 43 74 314 0 3920 3,73 5,38
99 2052 1200 44 77 324 0 3920 5,85 5,38
99 2052 1200 44 77 316 0 3920 5,56 5,38
99 2051 1200 43 75 315 0 3921 8,25 5,38
99 2053 1200 43 73 316 0 3921 6,05 5,29
99 2055 1199 44 75 328 0 3921 4,92 5,29
99 2052 1200 44 75 323 0 3921 4,39 5,29
99 2055 1200 44 75 303 0 3921 5,52 5,29
99 2053 1200 44 78 324 0 3921 4,88 5,29
99 2053 1200 44 77 329 0 3921 4,88 5,29
99 2056 1200 43 75 321 0 3921 5,46 5,29
99 2058 1200 44 74 303 0 3921 5,43 5,29
99 2058 1200 44 75 302 0 3921 6,76 5,29
99 2055 1200 44 75 327 0 3921 4,17 5,29
99 2055 1199 44 74 305 0 3921 7,12 5,29
99 2048 1200 43 74 303 0 3921 7,82 5,29
99 2054 1200 45 74 327 0 3921 6,44 5,29
99 2054 1200 44 76 315 0 3921 6,28 5,29
99 2055 1200 44 76 319 0 3921 3,67 5,29
99 2052 1200 44 78 316 0 3921 8,39 5,29
99 2052 1200 44 76 324 0 3921 5,99 5,29
99 2054 1200 43 76 322 0 3921 3,57 5,29
99 2059 1200 43 74 302 0 3921 7,22 5,29
99 2059 1200 44 75 307 0 3921 7,31 5,29
99 2056 1200 44 74 310 0 3921 6,34 5,29
99 2052 1200 44 76 316 0 3921 4,34 5,29
99 2050 1200 44 77 322 0 3921 6,15 5,29
99 2053 1200 44 76 322 0 3921 4,86 5,29
99 2052 1200 44 76 322 0 3921 4,85 5,29
99 2057 1200 44 75 305 0 3921 3,83 5,29
99 2055 1200 44 74 307 0 3921 4,2 5,29
99 2053 1199 44 75 328 0 3921 5,32 5,29
99 2053 1200 45 77 321 0 3921 6,8 5,29
99 2055 1200 44 74 311 0 3921 3,9 5,29
99 2055 1199 44 75 317 0 3921 7,04 5,29
99 2055 1200 44 76 325 0 3921 6,27 5,29
99 2052 1200 44 77 331 0 3921 5,07 5,29
99 2053 1200 44 74 314 0 3921 6,02 5,27
99 2055 1199 44 79 319 0 3921 5,66 5,27
99 2054 1200 44 77 319 0 3921 3,81 5,27
99 2059 1200 44 75 311 0 3921 3,22 5,27
99 2055 1199 44 75 316 0 3921 5,27 5,27
99 2057 1200 44 75 312 0 3921 5,97 5,27
99 2054 1200 44 73 311 0 3921 5,66 5,27
99 2053 1199 44 75 314 0 3921 6,31 5,27
99 2052 1200 44 76 322 0 3921 7,84 5,27
99 2053 1200 44 76 319 0 3921 6,73 5,27
99 2055 1200 44 75 328 0 3921 3,9 5,27
99 2057 1199 45 76 325 0 3921 7,79 5,27
99 2052 1200 44 77 320 0 3921 2,7 5,27
99 2051 1200 44 78 320 0 3921 5,13 5,27
99 2053 1200 44 75 314 0 3921 6,93 5,27
99 2054 1200 44 76 321 0 3921 5,56 5,27
99 2053 1200 44 75 325 0 3921 6,15 5,27
99 2052 1200 44 74 317 0 3921 7,4 5,27
99 2056 1200 45 76 325 0 3921 5,25 5,27
99 2052 1199 45 77 329 0 3921 3,08 5,27
99 2056 1200 45 76 323 0 3921 3,03 5,27
99 2056 1199 44 75 324 0 3921 4,85 5,27
99 2055 1200 45 75 318 0 3921 4,29 5,27
99 2055 1199 44 77 329 0 3921 3,51 5,27
99 2052 1200 45 79 323 0 3921 6,34 5,27
99 2052 1200 45 77 311 0 3921 4,31 5,27
99 2055 1200 45 75 329 0 3921 6,81 5,27
99 2051 1200 45 75 310 0 3921 6,24 5,27
99 2053 1200 45 77 306 0 3921 4,09 5,27
99 2055 1200 45 77 324 0 3921 5,38 5,27
99 2058 1200 45 77 313 0 3921 4,59 5,27
99 2052 1199 44 81 326 0 3921 3,03 5,27
99 2056 1199 45 76 318 0 3921 5,41 5,27
99 2059 1200 45 75 305 0 3921 5,35 5,27
99 2056 1200 44 75 307 0 3921 5,56 5,27
99 2056 1200 45 75 321 0 3921 4,1 5,27
99 2056 1199 44 75 318 0 3921 6,2 5,27
99 2057 1200 45 76 320 0 3921 5,76 5,27
99 2046 1200 45 75 312 0 3921 5,48 5,27
99 2058 1200 45 76 320 0 3921 7,16 5,27
99 2058 1200 45 76 320 0 3921 5,37 5,27
99 2055 1200 45 76 330 0 3921 5,95 5,27
99 2056 1200 45 77 326 0 3921 2,83 5,26
99 2055 1200 45 78 317 0 3921 4,87 5,26
99 2050 1200 45 77 319 0 3921 6,49 5,27
99 2055 1200 45 75 315 0 3921 4,39 5,26
99 2057 1200 45 75 316 0 3921 6,14 5,26
99 2051 1200 45 75 311 0 3921 3,71 5,26
99 2051 1200 45 73 330 0 3921 5,5 5,26
99 2048 1200 45 77 329 0 3921 6,15 5,26
99 2051 1200 45 76 335 0 3921 2,54 5,26
99 2052 1199 45 77 326 0 3921 2,93 5,26
99 2055 1200 45 75 315 0 3921 4,59 5,26
99 2056 1199 45 77 319 0 3921 4,39 5,26
99 2048 1200 45 78 327 0 3921 5,77 5,26
99 2055 1200 45 78 325 0 3921 4,1 5,26
99 2053 1200 45 75 307 0 3921 6,73 5,26
99 2055 1200 45 75 309 0 3921 7,89 5,26
99 2055 1200 45 76 320 0 3921 7,22 5,26
99 2057 1200 45 77 329 0 3921 2,73 5,26
99 2053 1200 45 78 327 0 3921 4,2 5,26
99 2053 1199 45 79 325 0 3921 3,63 5,26
99 2052 1199 45 78 307 0 3921 5,26 5,26
99 2060 1200 44 76 307 0 3921 3,81 5,26
99 2052 1200 45 76 317 0 3921 7,8 5,26
99 2059 1200 45 75 313 0 3921 4,64 5,26
99 2054 1200 45 74 322 0 3921 8,48 5,26
99 2058 1200 45 78 308 0 3921 6,83 5,26
99 2055 1200 45 77 310 0 3921 6,53 5,26
99 2053 1200 45 75 333 0 3921 7,4 5,26
99 2054 1200 45 80 323 0 3921 5,54 5,26
99 2049 1200 45 77 316 0 3921 5,76 5,26
99 2055 1200 45 77 324 0 3921 4 5,26
99 2053 1199 45 76 322 0 3921 5,16 5,26
99 2053 1199 45 77 316 0 3921 7,9 5,26
99 2058 1200 45 74 316 0 3921 5,92 5,26
99 2055 1200 45 75 321 0 3921 7,92 5,26
99 2058 1200 45 75 317 0 3921 3,38 5,26
99 2053 1200 45 76 316 0 3921 4,2 5,26
99 2052 1200 45 77 334 0 3921 4,59 5,26
99 2055 1200 45 78 328 0 3921 4,49 5,26
99 2054 1200 45 76 326 0 3921 5,1 5,26
99 2062 1200 45 77 309 0 3921 4,85 5,26
99 2056 1200 44 74 316 0 3921 2,41 5,26
99 2050 1200 45 78 332 0 3921 5,66 5,25
99 2054 1200 45 79 321 0 3921 6,44 5,25
99 2056 1200 45 77 327 0 3921 5,03 5,26
99 2053 1200 45 75 313 0 3921 7,61 5,25
99 2051 1200 46 77 325 0 3921 5,83 5,25
99 2053 1199 45 77 328 0 3921 6,33 5,25
99 2054 1200 45 77 320 0 3921 6,24 5,25
99 2053 1200 45 78 305 0 3921 5,07 5,25
99 2054 1200 46 78 326 0 3921 2,54 5,25
99 2056 1200 45 76 321 0 3921 4,88 5,25
99 2054 1199 45 77 313 0 3921 6,53 5,25
99 2054 1200 45 75 322 0 3921 6,49 5,25
99 2055 1200 45 75 310 0 3921 4,74 5,25
99 2058 1200 45 74 312 0 3921 5,67 5,25
99 2049 1199 45 74 316 0 3921 8,27 5,25
99 2049 1199 45 76 311 0 3921 4,29 5,25
99 2057 1199 45 78 319 0 3921 6,44 5,25
99 2053 1200 45 77 323 0 3921 3,81 5,25
99 2050 1199 45 79 319 0 3921 6,34 5,25
99 2051 1200 45 77 315 0 3921 5,7 5,25
99 2057 1200 45 75 305 0 3921 5,46 5,25
99 2056 1200 45 75 317 0 3921 3,82 5,25
99 2055 1200 45 74 327 0 3921 5,06 5,25
99 2055 1200 45 76 317 0 3921 4,92 5,25
99 2059 1200 46 77 324 0 3921 5,6 5,25
99 2051 1200 45 77 332 0 3921 3,81 5,25
99 2053 1200 45 77 315 0 3921 1,72 5,25
99 2055 1200 45 77 324 0 3921 3,42 5,25
99 2057 1200 45 77 313 0 3921 5,85 5,25
99 2054 1200 45 77 310 0 3921 8,48 5,25
99 2055 1200 45 80 322 0 3921 2,87 5,25
99 2053 1200 45 75 322 0 3921 3,71 5,25
99 2057 1200 45 76 316 0 3921 5,76 5,25
99 2057 1200 45 75 322 0 3921 5,31 5,25
99 2052 1200 46 76 336 0 3921 7,12 5,25
99 2053 1200 46 78 307 0 3921 4,2 5,25
99 2060 1200 45 79 320 0 3921 8,19 5,25
99 2053 1200 46 80 327 0 3921 2,54 5,25
99 2055 1200 45 76 310 0 3921 4,29 5,25
99 2054 1200 45 77 306 0 3921 5,37 5,25
99 2056 1200 45 76 308 0 3921 4,49 5,25
99 2055 1200 45 75 321 0 3921 5,1 5,25
99 2061 1200 45 75 314 0 3921 7,31 5,25
99 2059 1200 46 76 325 0 3921 4,85 5,25
99 2052 1200 45 76 320 0 3921 7,41 5,25
99 2055 1200 46 76 327 0 3921 7,22 5,25
99 2054 1200 46 77 320 0 3921 5,37 5,25
99 2055 1199 45 77 321 0 3921 3,48 5,24
99 2050 1199 45 79 319 0 3921 3,64 5,25
99 2058 1200 46 77 316 0 3921 3,53 5,25
99 2057 1199 45 76 314 0 3921 7,8 5,25
99 2055 1200 45 75 315 0 3921 5,74 5,25
99 2060 1200 45 76 305 0 3921 5,66 5,25
99 2055 1200 46 76 320 0 3921 6,63 5,25
99 2051 1200 46 77 337 0 3921 6,84 5,25
99 2051 1200 45 78 333 0 3921 3,6 5,25
99 2056 1200 45 77 322 0 3921 4,39 5,25
99 2055 1200 45 76 303 0 3921 3,9 5,25
99 2056 1200 45 76 307 0 3921 5 5,25
99 2053 1200 46 78 319 0 3921 6,96 5,25
99 2057 1200 45 77 319 0 3921 4,1 5,24
99 2057 1200 46 78 323 0 3921 5,59 5,24
99 2056 1200 46 78 327 0 3921 5,33 5,25
99 2052 1199 45 78 332 0 3921 5,85 5,24
99 2055 1199 45 78 323 0 3921 4,37 5,25
99 2053 1200 45 78 332 0 3921 3,03 5,25
99 2053 1200 45 80 324 0 3921 5,66 5,25
99 2051 1200 46 78 311 0 3921 2,81 5,25
99 2056 1200 45 77 317 0 3921 4,66 5,22
99 2055 1199 45 75 322 0 3921 3,68 5,22
99 2059 1200 45 75 321 0 3921 7,43 5,22
99 2059 1200 45 76 309 0 3921 4,51 5,22
99 2056 1200 46 75 317 0 3921 7,27 5,22
99 2052 1200 46 75 325 0 3921 8,33 5,23
99 2052 1200 45 78 311 0 3125 6,79 5,24
99 2055 1199 45 77 324 0 3125 6,9 5,25
99 2054 1200 45 77 316 0 3125 3,71 5,25
99 2054 1200 46 80 319 0 3125 6,05 5,23
99 2054 1200 45 77 314 0 3125 3,02 5,23
99 2054 1200 45 76 310 0 3125 5,05 5,23
99 2058 1200 45 76 318 0 3125 6,42 5,23
99 2058 1200 45 76 318 0 3125 6,42 5,23
99 2058 1200 46 76 317 0 3125 6,05 5,23
99 2055 1200 46 76 318 0 3125 6,1 5,23
99 2050 1200 46 77 334 0 3125 7,18 5,23
99 2051 1200 46 78 331 0 3125 3,82 5,23
99 2051 1199 46 78 326 0 3125 5,34 5,23
99 2062 1200 46 77 306 0 3125 4,19 5,23
99 2054 1200 46 76 311 0 3125 5,9 5,23
99 2050 1200 45 80 328 0 3125 7,99 5,23
99 2053 1200 46 80 336 0 3125 5,66 5,23
99 2055 1200 46 76 303 0 3125 4,66 5,23
99 2053 1200 46 76 326 0 3125 7,67 5,23
99 2054 1200 46 77 325 0 3125 4,38 5,23
99 2054 1200 46 77 324 0 3125 8,37 5,23
99 2056 1200 45 79 321 0 3125 3,72 5,23
99 2051 1200 46 78 327 0 3125 2,87 5,23
99 2054 1200 46 79 323 0 3125 4,07 5,23
99 2053 1200 45 78 316 0 3125 6,12 5,23
99 2051 1200 46 77 315 0 3125 5,15 5,23
99 2058 1200 46 76 305 0 3125 6,19 5,23
99 2054 1200 45 75 311 0 3125 4,3 5,23
99 2057 1200 46 76 308 0 3125 8,05 5,23
99 2055 1200 45 75 317 0 3125 7,69 5,23
99 2055 1200 46 76 322 0 3125 6,08 5,23
99 2053 1200 45 76 322 0 3125 7,64 5,23
99 2055 1200 46 77 316 0 3125 6,05 5,23
99 2055 1200 46 78 321 0 3125 6,08 5,23
99 2053 1200 46 79 321 0 3125 3,95 5,23
99 2054 1200 46 76 320 0 3125 3,59 5,23
99 2060 1200 46 76 305 0 3125 6,13 5,23
99 2054 1200 46 76 329 0 3125 6,74 5,23
99 2052 1200 46 77 308 0 3125 5,05 5,23
99 2056 1200 46 76 315 0 3125 5,31 5,23
99 2051 1200 46 77 325 0 3125 5,21 5,23
99 2052 1200 46 78 328 0 3125 1,23 5,23
99 2055 1200 46 77 327 0 3125 5,32 5,23
99 2057 1200 45 76 294 0 3125 5,13 5,23
99 2059 1200 46 78 325 0 3125 4,15 5,23
99 2054 1200 46 80 326 0 3125 4,81 5,23
99 2056 1200 46 78 311 0 3125 6,07 5,23
99 2058 1200 46 77 308 0 3125 5,5 5,23
99 2054 1200 46 77 314 0 3125 6,88 5,23
99 2051 1200 45 77 331 0 3125 7,02 5,23
99 2055 1200 46 77 308 0 3125 3,6 5,23
99 2055 1200 46 79 330 0 3125 4,13 5,23
99 2050 1200 46 81 329 0 3125 5,93 5,23
99 2055 1200 46 80 308 0 3125 1,99 5,23
99 2055 1200 46 77 320 0 3125 5,52 5,22
99 2058 1200 45 77 300 0 3125 4,82 5,23
99 2056 1200 46 76 324 0 3125 6,04 5,23
99 2056 1200 46 75 307 0 3125 5,18 5,22
99 2057 1200 46 76 322 0 3125 7,37 5,23
99 2052 1200 46 76 315 0 3125 7,38 5,23
99 2050 1200 46 76 320 0 3125 6,09 5,23
99 2055 1200 46 78 323 0 3125 6,75 5,23
99 2056 1200 46 77 319 0 3125 8,44 5,26
99 2052 1200 46 79 319 0 3125 10,24 5,27
99 2054 1200 46 78 321 0 3125 2,84 5,26
99 2055 1200 46 79 313 0 3125 5,39 5,26
99 2048 1200 45 76 323 0 3125 5,02 5,27
99 2054 1200 45 77 310 0 3125 5,82 5,27
99 2053 1200 46 76 319 0 3125 6,63 5,27
99 2057 1200 46 77 323 0 3125 5,07 5,27
99 2048 1200 46 78 329 0 3125 4,03 5,27
99 2048 1200 47 78 327 0 3125 4,83 5,27
99 2056 1199 46 76 324 0 3125 4,48 5,27
99 2056 1200 46 76 317 0 3125 3,41 5,27
99 2053 1200 46 78 308 0 3125 7,85 5,27
99 2051 1200 46 81 323 0 3125 5,92 5,27
99 2056 1200 46 79 317 0 3125 5,22 5,27
99 2053 1200 46 76 311 0 3125 4,04 5,27
99 2055 1200 46 77 318 0 3125 7,16 5,27
99 2050 1199 46 77 322 0 3125 6,16 5,27
99 2057 1200 46 77 329 0 3125 2,94 5,27
99 2060 1200 46 78 315 0 3125 5,04 5,27
99 2056 1200 46 81 331 0 3125 2,76 5,27
99 2051 1199 46 78 319 0 3125 2,69 5,27
99 2057 1200 46 77 304 0 3125 6,86 5,27
99 2057 1200 46 77 302 0 3125 4,49 5,27
99 2059 1200 46 75 317 0 3125 3,65 5,27
99 2056 1200 46 77 318 0 3125 6,81 5,27
99 2058 1200 46 76 322 0 3125 6,26 5,27
99 2054 1200 46 76 315 0 3125 5,96 5,27
99 2054 1200 46 76 321 0 3125 6,17 5,27
99 2055 1200 46 78 326 0 3125 4,31 5,27
99 2054 1200 46 78 315 0 3125 4,01 5,27
99 2056 1200 46 80 330 0 3125 5,55 5,27
99 2055 1200 46 78 310 0 3125 4,11 5,27
99 2053 1200 45 76 309 0 3125 8,37 5,27
99 2053 1200 46 76 316 0 3125 5,29 5,27
99 2055 1200 46 77 319 0 3125 2,89 5,27
99 2055 1200 46 76 315 0 3125 4,71 5,27
99 2045 1200 47 78 324 0 3125 3,88 5,27
99 2051 1200 46 79 324 0 3125 3,95 5,27
99 2048 1200 46 76 317 0 3125 3,74 5,27
99 2054 1199 46 78 312 0 3125 4,29 5,27
99 2053 1200 46 75 306 0 3125 4,4 5,27
99 2052 1200 46 80 324 0 3125 4,67 5,27
99 2055 1199 46 81 321 0 3125 3,96 5,27
99 2055 1200 46 79 318 0 3125 2,45 5,27
99 2050 1200 46 78 314 0 3125 9,28 5,27
99 2048 1200 46 76 326 0 3125 6,2 5,27
99 2053 1200 47 79 323 0 3125 5,25 5,27
99 2052 1200 46 77 308 0 3125 4,67 5,27
99 2051 1200 46 78 329 0 3125 5,96 5,27
99 2051 1200 46 80 325 0 3125 2,66 5,27
99 2057 1200 46 77 317 0 3125 5,14 5,27
99 2058 1200 46 77 310 0 3125 5,24 5,27
99 2056 1200 46 77 307 0 3125 6,49 5,27
99 2056 1200 46 77 310 0 3125 5,24 5,27
99 2054 1200 46 76 313 0 3125 5,17 5,27
99 2050 1199 46 77 322 0 3125 7,15 5,27
99 2052 1200 47 77 321 0 3125 6,56 5,27
99 2051 1200 46 77 329 0 3125 7,98 5,26
99 2047 1200 46 77 313 0 3125 7,86 5,26
99 2054 1199 47 78 321 0 3125 3,85 5,26
99 2053 1200 46 78 316 0 3125 3,14 5,23
99 2053 1200 46 76 313 0 3125 6,65 5,23
99 2055 1200 46 77 325 0 3125 4,3 5,23
99 2054 1200 47 76 316 0 3125 7,44 5,23
99 2057 1200 46 77 311 0 3125 6,26 5,23
99 2049 1200 46 78 323 0 3125 4,54 5,23
99 2053 1200 46 81 327 0 3125 6,55 5,23
99 2055 1200 47 78 324 0 3125 5,97 5,23
99 2053 1200 46 78 328 0 3125 3,76 5,23
99 2056 1200 47 78 322 0 3125 4,96 5,23
99 2057 1200 46 78 300 0 3125 6,95 5,23
99 2054 1200 46 79 319 0 3125 5,22 5,23
99 2055 1199 47 79 312 0 3125 3,82 5,23
99 2053 1200 46 78 313 0 3125 4,62 5,23
99 2052 1200 46 76 311 0 3125 7,13 5,23
99 2051 1200 47 78 326 0 3125 5,63 5,23
99 2053 1200 46 78 306 0 3125 5,9 5,23
99 2054 1200 47 77 335 0 3125 3,34 5,23
99 2050 1200 46 81 328 0 3125 3,15 5,23
99 2054 1200 46 81 324 0 3125 5,05 5,23
99 2056 1200 47 78 308 0 3125 3,22 5,23
99 2052 1200 47 78 323 0 3125 3,94 5,23
99 2052 1200 46 77 313 0 3125 5,29 5,23
99 2056 1200 47 75 322 0 3125 6,98 5,23
99 2056 1200 46 76 328 0 3125 4,88 5,23
99 2055 1199 46 75 321 0 3125 7,51 5,23
99 2054 1199 46 77 308 0 3125 5,36 5,23
99 2055 1200 47 77 326 0 3125 3,32 5,23
99 2053 1199 46 77 316 0 3125 5,76 5,23
99 2050 1199 46 78 326 0 3125 8,78 5,22
99 2055 1200 46 80 325 0 3125 6,02 5,23
99 2056 1200 47 76 317 0 3125 4,9 5,23
99 2053 1200 46 76 322 0 3125 6,22 5,23
99 2058 1199 46 76 299 0 3125 7,32 5,23
99 2053 1200 46 76 308 0 3125 6,54 5,23
99 2055 1200 46 77 323 0 3125 5,12 5,22
99 2049 1200 47 79 328 0 3125 3,96 5,23
99 2053 1200 47 78 326 0 3125 3,91 5,23
99 2055 1200 46 76 324 0 3125 3,33 5,23
99 2056 1200 46 77 323 0 3125 4,29 5,23
99 2053 1200 46 77 313 0 3125 7,15 5,23
99 2051 1200 47 81 324 0 3125 4,15 5,23
99 2057 1200 46 81 326 0 3125 5,35 5,23
99 2056 1200 47 76 314 0 3125 8,55 5,23
99 2051 1200 46 74 327 0 3125 6,12 5,23
99 2053 1200 47 75 334 0 3125 6,96 5,22
99 2048 1199 46 78 324 0 3125 4,9 5,23
99 2053 1200 46 79 319 0 3125 4,63 5,23
99 2052 1199 47 81 324 0 3125 4,55 5,23
99 2055 1199 47 80 324 0 3125 4,08 5,22
99 2057 1200 46 77 313 0 3125 3,24 5,23
99 2056 1200 45 77 305 0 3125 5,46 5,22
99 2058 1200 46 77 309 0 3125 9,88 5,22
99 2060 1200 46 77 307 0 3125 4,92 5,22
99 2058 1200 46 77 322 0 3125 4,82 5,22
99 2046 1199 46 77 324 0 3125 6,27 5,22
99 2053 1200 47 79 328 0 3125 8,58 5,23
99 2054 1200 46 79 323 0 3125 3,72 5,22
99 2055 1200 47 79 325 0 3125 4,42 5,22
99 2055 1200 46 79 326 0 3125 2,9 5,22
99 2058 1200 47 78 305 0 3125 5,03 5,22
99 2051 1200 46 76 308 0 3125 4,9 5,22
99 2059 1200 46 76 305 0 3125 3,67 5,22
99 2057 1200 47 76 305 0 3125 6,2 5,22
99 2057 1199 47 79 321 0 3125 4,02 5,22
99 2049 1200 47 78 329 0 3125 5,12 5,22
99 2051 1200 47 77 326 0 3125 3,23 5,22
99 2053 1200 47 79 326 0 3125 6,15 5,22
99 2051 1199 47 76 305 0 3125 3,6 5,22
99 2057 1200 46 76 309 0 3125 3,86 5,22
99 2050 1200 47 78 325 0 3125 5,79 5,22
99 2054 1200 47 79 326 0 3125 3,24 5,22
99 2056 1200 46 79 321 0 3125 3,05 5,22
99 2052 1200 47 76 306 0 3125 5,45 5,22
99 2052 1199 47 78 309 0 3125 4,43 5,22
99 2052 1199 47 78 329 0 3125 7,22 5,22
99 2053 1200 46 79 320 0 3125 4,9 5,22
99 2054 1200 47 79 309 0 3125 2,47 5,22
99 2054 1200 47 79 329 0 3125 7,22 5,22
99 2055 1200 47 78 321 0 3125 3,04 5,22
99 2056 1200 47 78 309 0 3125 4,4 5,22
99 2056 1200 47 75 309 0 3125 4,99 5,22
99 2055 1200 46 77 309 0 3125 4,91 5,22
99 2061 1200 46 76 309 0 3125 8,29 5,22
99 2058 1200 47 78 322 0 3125 6,43 5,22
99 2052 1200 47 76 323 0 3125 8,16 5,22
99 2045 1200 46 77 310 0 3125 4,77 5,22
99 2053 1200 47 78 323 0 3125 6,21 5,22
99 2053 1200 47 78 323 0 3125 6,21 5,22
99 2059 1200 47 80 323 0 3125 4,64 5,22
99 2054 1200 46 80 322 0 3125 3,81 5,22
99 2056 1200 47 78 310 0 3125 4,85 5,22
99 2052 1200 47 78 309 0 3125 10,64 5,22
99 2056 1200 46 77 305 0 3125 7,69 5,22
99 2057 1200 47 78 311 0 3125 5,07 5,22
99 2057 1200 47 78 311 0 3125 5,07 5,22
99 2054 1200 47 80 325 0 3125 3,61 5,22
99 2054 1200 47 80 325 0 3125 3,61 5,22
99 2055 1200 47 77 331 0 3125 5,09 5,22
99 2057 1200 46 78 324 0 3125 3,18 5,22
99 2057 1200 47 77 313 0 3125 3,64 5,22
99 2053 1200 47 80 316 0 3125 4,35 5,22
99 2056 1200 47 78 325 0 3125 5,86 5,22
99 2054 1200 46 77 306 0 3125 5 5,22
99 2053 1200 47 76 318 0 3125 6,34 5,22
99 2052 1200 47 78 326 0 3125 7,39 5,22
99 2051 1199 46 79 321 0 3125 2,1 5,22
99 2057 1200 47 78 323 0 3125 6,24 5,22
99 2055 1200 47 79 326 0 3125 6,3 5,22
99 2054 1200 47 80 317 0 3125 4,49 5,22
99 2057 1200 46 79 314 0 3125 5,9 5,22
99 2061 1200 46 78 312 0 3125 4,95 5,22
99 2058 1200 46 78 301 0 3125 5,82 5,22
99 2054 1199 46 76 318 0 3125 6,51 5,22
99 2058 1200 46 76 309 0 3125 5,9 5,22
99 2056 1200 47 78 303 0 3125 7,33 5,22
99 2054 1200 46 77 315 0 3125 6,39 5,22
99 2058 1200 47 77 323 0 3125 8,08 5,22
99 2056 1200 47 78 322 0 3125 7,16 5,22
99 2052 1200 46 79 324 0 3125 5,54 5,22
99 2051 1200 47 79 314 0 3125 5,59 5,22
99 2053 1199 46 77 320 0 3125 4,76 5,22
99 2054 1200 46 76 304 0 3125 3,27 5,22
99 2053 1200 47 79 324 0 3125 6,44 5,22
99 2054 1200 46 77 309 0 3125 4,23 5,22
99 2058 1200 46 78 317 0 3125 5,05 5,22
99 2049 1199 47 80 331 0 3125 7,81 5,22
99 2051 1200 47 80 317 0 3125 4,69 5,22
99 2052 1200 47 77 313 0 3125 3,8 5,22
99 2058 1200 47 78 313 0 3125 4,55 5,22
99 2051 1200 47 76 317 0 3125 4,72 5,22
99 2048 1200 47 77 314 0 3125 3,75 5,22
99 2055 1199 47 82 324 0 3125 5,16 5,22
99 2050 1200 46 78 326 0 3125 6,76 5,22
99 2047 1200 46 81 319 0 3125 5,94 5,22
99 2055 1200 47 78 330 0 3125 7,87 5,22
99 2055 1200 47 78 321 0 3125 3,77 5,22
99 2054 1200 47 80 321 0 3125 8,15 5,22
99 2054 1200 47 80 333 0 3125 4,56 5,22
99 2055 1200 47 80 321 0 3125 4,19 5,22
99 2059 1200 46 78 308 0 3125 3 5,22
99 2053 1200 46 78 322 0 3125 4,71 5,22
99 2056 1200 46 79 311 0 3125 6,06 5,22
99 2054 1200 47 76 304 0 3125 4,58 5,22
99 2060 1200 47 77 308 0 3125 6,41 5,22
99 2047 1200 47 78 316 0 3125 9,23 5,22
99 2055 1200 47 76 322 0 3125 5,75 5,22
99 2055 1199 46 78 329 0 3125 9,28 5,22
99 2054 1200 46 79 317 0 3125 4,65 5,22
99 2054 1200 47 80 321 0 3125 3,42 5,21
99 2054 1200 47 79 319 0 3125 3,99 5,22
99 2055 1200 47 78 310 0 3125 4,43 5,22
99 2054 1200 47 77 318 0 3125 8,13 5,22
99 2056 1200 47 76 314 0 3125 6,72 5,22
99 2048 1200 47 77 312 0 3125 6,15 5,22
99 2053 1200 47 80 326 0 3125 6,91 5,21
99 2055 1200 47 79 335 0 3125 5,51 5,22
99 2055 1200 47 80 331 0 3125 5,03 5,22
99 2054 1199 47 78 313 0 3125 3,84 5,22
99 2056 1200 46 78 317 0 3125 2,72 5,21
99 2056 1200 46 81 318 0 3125 4,69 5,22
99 2053 1199 47 81 323 0 3125 5,74 5,22
99 2052 1200 47 79 309 0 3125 4,07 5,21
99 2054 1199 47 77 317 0 3125 6,33 5,22
99 2053 1200 46 77 333 0 3125 7,7 5,22
99 2050 1200 46 79 305 0 3125 4,59 5,22
99 2055 1200 47 77 317 0 3125 6,3 5,22
99 2056 1200 47 79 317 0 3125 5,93 5,22
99 2053 1200 47 81 329 0 3125 4,65 5,22
99 2056 1200 47 81 319 0 3125 6,92 5,22
99 2056 1200 46 76 303 0 3125 3,05 5,22
99 2056 1200 47 76 301 0 3125 4,72 5,21
99 2057 1200 47 77 326 0 3125 8,08 5,22
99 2060 1200 46 75 318 0 3125 2,74 5,22
99 2054 1200 47 77 316 0 3125 9,44 5,22
99 2054 1200 47 78 320 0 3125 6,92 5,22
99 2054 1200 47 78 324 0 3125 6,23 5,22
99 2052 1200 46 79 321 0 3125 7,16 5,21
99 2054 1200 46 79 313 0 3125 5,36 5,22
99 2055 1200 48 80 316 0 3125 3,53 5,22
99 2057 1200 47 79 309 0 3125 5,71 5,22
99 2056 1199 46 77 307 0 3125 3,06 5,22
99 2057 1199 47 76 308 0 3125 5,33 5,22
99 2056 1200 46 77 315 0 3125 6,68 5,22
99 2056 1200 47 77 322 0 3125 7,51 5,21
99 2053 1200 47 80 339 0 3125 7,1 5,21
99 2049 1199 47 79 332 0 3125 1,6 5,21
99 2055 1199 47 80 330 0 3125 5,77 5,22
99 2058 1200 46 78 297 0 3125 5,17 5,21
99 2060 1200 46 77 302 0 3125 4,92 5,21
99 2054 1200 46 80 321 0 3125 4,52 5,21
99 2049 1200 46 78 333 0 3125 2,8 5,22
99 2055 1200 47 79 313 0 3125 3,15 5,21
99 2060 1200 46 78 322 0 3125 6,03 5,21
99 2051 1200 47 77 314 0 3125 7,24 5,22
99 2051 1200 47 79 322 0 3125 6,58 5,21
99 2055 1199 46 79 318 0 3125 5,51 5,21
99 2060 1200 47 80 323 0 3125 3,76 5,22
99 2057 1200 47 82 321 0 3125 3,95 5,21
99 2056 1199 46 79 314 0 3125 3,61 5,21
99 2050 1200 47 78 330 0 3125 6,96 5,21
99 2058 1199 47 78 317 0 3125 3,8 5,22
99 2053 1199 46 77 311 0 3125 5,6 5,21
99 2057 1200 46 76 305 0 3125 5,74 5,21
99 2047 1199 47 77 305 0 3125 4,74 5,22
99 2048 1199 46 78 324 0 3125 5,84 5,21
99 2051 1200 46 77 316 0 3125 5,09 5,21
99 2055 1199 47 79 331 0 3125 5,33 5,22
99 2057 1200 47 81 327 0 3125 5,92 5,21
99 2054 1199 47 79 318 0 3125 6,26 5,21
99 2057 1200 47 79 317 0 3125 4,51 5,22
99 2057 1200 47 77 305 0 3125 5,33 5,21
99 2053 1200 47 77 309 0 3125 4,29 5,21
99 2055 1200 47 77 315 0 3125 4,78 5,21
99 2047 1200 47 77 332 0 3125 4,92 5,21


----------



## Dasa

So the guy I sold my Radeon VII to is having trouble getting it to detect in his old mac. See anything wrong with this picture...








The 2010 Mac Pro has 2x6 pin by default and I suspect he may have spliced those other power connectors coming out the front into the MB power cables using *Pixlas Mod*
But that adapter from the other PC he has tried as a test makes me shudder.


----------



## skline00

Dasa, the buyer needs a new PSU with 2 separate 8 pin connectors. The Rad VII needs juice!


----------



## Offler

One report to AIO for Radeon VII from Alphacool...

In 10-11 months after purchase i decided to reposition the radiator. Originally it was placed on top of case, in horizontal position, and 4 fans were set to exhaust the air. It was ideal for the pump, however because the exhaust was covered with a dust filter which could not be removed, it caused some heat to stay near the radiator.

So re-mounted it to the front of the case vertically, with tubes at the bottom. Temps went from 56 to 51°C, so it was quite reasonable, after i tuned the rest of the fans...The idea was, that air would stay at the top of the radiator, however i was mistaken.

I got pump noise and sometimes the GPU was not cooled at all = there was air in the pump.

I contacted the support, they recommended me to drain the loop, or add more liquid to the system. Its a reasonable maintenance but NOT within warranty period.

Re-positioned the radiator back to its original mount on top and horizontally, this time with intake from top, while i upgraded the exhaust fan to 140mm. Also I had to move a bit the tubes, so air would not get caught in pump, which is at the bottom of the loop this time. Now again at 51°C, without problems.


----------



## thomasck

Hi guys, what is the actual situation when using two screens hooked up to the Radeon VII? Stills buggy?


----------



## Oversemper

thomasck said:


> Hi guys, what is the actual situation when using two screens hooked up to the Radeon VII? Stills buggy?


Monitor via DP, TV via HDMI. When its TV only it is perfect, play a lot of games like this. When Monitor only then from time to time there is a 1-second stutter/lag which kinda sucks when playing a shooter. For any other activity this lag is just like a mouse pointer hiccup, no big deal. When I play pubg or cs go I unplug hdmi cable from TV.


----------



## Jesaul

thomasck said:


> Hi guys, what is the actual situation when using two screens hooked up to the Radeon VII? Stills buggy?


Not for me.


----------



## thomasck

Oversemper said:


> Monitor via DP, TV via HDMI. When its TV only it is perfect, play a lot of games like this. When Monitor only then from time to time there is a 1-second stutter/lag which kinda sucks when playing a shooter. For any other activity this lag is just like a mouse pointer hiccup, no big deal. When I play pubg or cs go I unplug hdmi cable from TV.


Well, that sucks gaming wise. Just turning the TV off does not sort the issue, you have to unplug the cabe? That would suck in my case IF I get some sort of issue. I've ordered the screen anyways just some dell cheap 87 gbp 27" 1080p 60hz flat screen to use as a secondary and portrait. 



Jesaul said:


> Not for me.


Thanks for your input.


----------



## Jesaul

thomasck said:


> Well, that sucks gaming wise. Just turning the TV off does not sort the issue, you have to unplug the cabe? That would suck in my case IF I get some sort of issue. I've ordered the screen anyways just some dell cheap 87 gbp 27" 1080p 60hz flat screen to use as a secondary and portrait.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input.


I have 3 monitors on latest drivers and one on the convertor. 
Everything is fine on the the latest driver.


----------



## thomasck

@Jesaul great to know, cheers. looks like I won't have problems, I hope


----------



## thomasck

I did not get lucky in this one. Freezes, hangs, crashes, black screens. I've tried both hdmi and DP, different cables low and high quality ones, hdmi 1.4, 2.0, 2.1, DP 1.2, 1.4 etc. Tried lowering the refresh rate of the main screen, tried matching the refresh rates but nothing helped. I won't go into swapping drivers, the card works great with any driver since 19.X.X. I'm just going to send the monitor back, and wait until is possible to buy a 30X0 or a 6X00XT and later on I'll think again about a second screen. Thanks you all!


----------



## Offler

thomasck said:


> I did not get lucky in this one. Freezes, hangs, crashes, black screens. I've tried both hdmi and DP, different cables low and high quality ones, hdmi 1.4, 2.0, 2.1, DP 1.2, 1.4 etc. Tried lowering the refresh rate of the main screen, tried matching the refresh rates but nothing helped. I won't go into swapping drivers, the card works great with any driver since 19.X.X. I'm just going to send the monitor back, and wait until is possible to buy a 30X0 or a 6X00XT and later on I'll think again about a second screen. Thanks you all!


One thing... Try switch display mode from RGB to YCRB and then back. It solved a lot of issues for me.


----------



## Offler

So i gave a shot to Catalyst 20.9.1 WHQL, mainly comparing to 19.5.2.

1. Crashed during installation and the driver crashed 4x after first boot with the driver.
Clear the shader cache and, reset driver to factory defaults, power off the system, power on. Everything should be OK afterwards.

2. Overclocking
Finally does something.

Memory from 1000 to 1200MHz on Automatic timings, without any issue
For GPU overclocking you need to set Fan Speed to 100%, else it will not work
In my case i am perfectly stable at 1850MHz, on 1900 i might get some artifacts and system might get close to throttling threshold.

3. Minor shader cache issue...

Back on 19.5.2 when it was set to "AMD optimized", Witcher 3 was smooth all the time, even after the cache was cleared
If it was just "on", new objects caused minor lag first time when loaded.
if if was "off", loading objects was causing lags all the time.
On 20.9.1 it appears to be set to "On", while its no longer possible to use "AMD Optimized" option.

4. Performance metrics
I prefer Vsynced/Freesynced games on highest details 4k, @60 FPS/Hz. Unfortunately, driver records data even on load screens, where FPS might be lower (in case of Witcher 3 it sets to 33fps).

Then it reports marginal performance, even in cases when everything is fine, and thats visible on frame time percentile graphs.

On the other hand - Frame time graphs are really nice.

And some results from 3dmark new vs old driver:


https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/24116574/fs/23514439



New driver is with overclocking.


----------



## Oversemper

For me 20.11.2. whql is the fastest and the most stable. Updated from 20.9.1 whql and also installed the latest x570 chipset drivers (amd_chipset_software_2.10.13.408).
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/24191445


----------



## Neoony

Oversemper said:


> For me 20.11.2. whql is the fastest and the most stable. Updated from 20.9.1 whql and also installed the latest x570 chipset drivers (amd_chipset_software_2.10.13.408).
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/24191445
> View attachment 2467732
> View attachment 2467733


For some reason 20.11.2 broke Vegas Pro 18 rendering for me.
I had to go back to 20.11.1

Didnt try 20.11.3 yet


----------



## pyrlix

Is it me or is the MPT absolutely broken? I upgraded from 19.5.4 to 20.11.2 mainly to play newer titles. However i cant apply the MPT limits i had running before.
I DDU'd the Radeon drivers, deleted the SPPT, reinstalled the drivers, reapplied SPPT with generous amounts of restarts inbetween. Neither in Wattman nor in Afterburner i can apply the Powerlimits of +50%, the 400W limit is not taken into consideration aswell... instead of reaching 2.1GHz as before i only hit 1.7GHz in most applications
Heat is not a concern as i run a watercooler and keep the core below 50°C, Tj below 85°C...

Am i doing something wrong with MPT or are SPPT no longer working with 20.11+? Or do i need to use the old EvenMorePower.reg file?


----------



## thomasck

Working fine were on 20.11.3, actually in all 20.x.x drivers. Power limits don't work since some 19.5.x drivers at least to me. I use 1985/1125 1100mV, does not matter of the power is 0%, 25%, or if is set to 250, 300w. The card will always draw some 250-270 while benchmarking and some 200-215w while gaming, warzone, bf5, etc.

Are you applying clocks/limits and using wattman to set? Use mpt to set as well, whenever I use wattman to set I get 1700 in the core too.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hellm

pyrlix said:


> Is it me or is the MPT absolutely broken? [..]


No, you are right. There was a bug which resulted in an incomplete SPPT table for the VII. Already fixed, the new version is online now.


----------



## pyrlix

@hellm: Cheers, works fine now. I just saw the update on IgorsLab, back to a 2.1GHz overclock


----------



## thomasck

@hellm as I've noticed from the posts above that there is a new version of MPT, so I've updated. But now I can not load my previous profiles into MPT any more. So then I've set the same set, 1985 in the core, 1125 in the hbm, and 1120mV and is not stable any more, I mean, sometimes it passes firestrike ultra/extreme stress test, sometimes it does not. Any tips about it? It is a radeon vii.


----------



## hellm

Since version 1.3 i had to add the device ID to the mpt-file. This was necessary because it is now possible to read a BIOS without the registry entry. Community request. Also means the files saved with previous versions don't work anymore.

Other than that, since the bug i left is now gone with v1.3.2, everything should work as before. At least for the SPPT part.


----------



## thomasck

That's alright, what I needed to do was to set the power limit back to 250W maintaining the clocks above mentioned, but now is capped around 245W and before 275W, a little less performance. Weird because it was really stable before. Any way, thanks.


----------



## Offler

I upgraded driver to 20.12.1 for Cyberpunk. The story goes as it was with any other drivers apart from 19.5.2....

System may lockup shortly after the boot, or after GPU was under load (Game, Kombustor| which then stopped. It looks like VDroop issue, which i never encountered on a GPU before.

Basically - when load stops, it takes few miliseconds for the driver to lower the frequency and voltages accordingly. If voltage is way too high, after GPU clocked down, GPU/Driver may stop responding.

I undervolted the GPU a bit, it appears it helped.


----------



## siamco

Guys, you know everything here! Radeon VII showed an error "code 43" in the device panel, it cannot be returned under warranty. Are there those who tried to cure her by surgery? Who knows what goes wrong with her. After all, you can repair everything, you would know what is broken. There is someone here who knows how to bring it back to life, because you cannot return it to the manufacturer!


----------



## hellm

I need someone who can unbrick their VII. I was working on the BIOS lock for some Navi cards and found something which could also work for the VII, but i need someone who is willing to test this. If the BIOS is flashable it still could give a black screen at boot, so you would need another GPU to unbrick it.
If it does boot we have a lot of other options.
[deleted]


----------



## Offler

hellm said:


> I need someone who can unbrick their VII. I was working on the BIOS lock for some Navi cards and found something which could also work for the VII, but i need someone who is willing to test this. If the BIOS is flashable it still could give a black screen at boot, so you would need another GPU to unbrick it.
> If it does boot we have a lot of other options.
> (.txt due to forum restrictions, just rename it)


Usual solution for that was to boot into CMD and run flash utility from there with all parameters set in command. Can be done in linux as well.
You can use other GPU to boot, and be very careful when using flash utility to fix the bricked one.


----------



## Offler

Cyberpunk 2077 on Radeon VII
<2560x1440
Up to 2560x1440 you can set everything to Ultra (reflections even to Psycho) and everything will run fine.

4k
Screen Space Reflection quality: Off
Volumetric Fog Resolution: Low

It appears that those two effects are not well optimized for 4k resolution. I even managed to disable TAA by editing general.ini, however it seems the Reflection quality has the biggest impact of FPS and input lag @4k.

Also under any circumstances, GPU was never using more than 160 watts, which is somewhat weird.


----------



## siamco

I didn't quite understand what you wanted to say. How did you decide that "Code 43" is a BIOS problem? BIOS on these cacta changes without any problems, from v105 to v106 and vice versa. I think this is not a software error, but some element on the board is failing. I will soon give the card to the master, who will try to figure out the reasons for the breakdown VII. This card does not break from anything else except "Code 43". Moreover, this malfunction occurs when the card is not in operation. The computer with the card just turns on and off, turns on and off, and now the working card starts showing "code 43". I've dealt with many cards, many manufacturers, but this is the first time I've seen such insanity. So that the card breaks not even when it is working, but simply being installed in the computer. In all cases with other cards, "code 43" is a child's malfunction, easily eliminated. But in VII's case, it's a disaster. I went all the way through the Internet and am extremely surprised that there is no information, including from the manufacturer, what breaks on these cards.


----------



## siamco

In fact, I am absolutely shocked. A large number of people suffer with this problem, as a drawback of this card, everyone indicates exactly "code 43" (not counting the noise of the fans), but I could not find any reliable information at all, what, after all, is happening with this card, what causes this mistake.


----------



## serave

siamco said:


> In fact, I am absolutely shocked. A large number of people suffer with this problem, as a drawback of this card, everyone indicates exactly "code 43" (not counting the noise of the fans), but I could not find any reliable information at all, what, after all, is happening with this card, what causes this mistake.


man ive had those error 43 code in my 1080Ti, i think something on the power delivery broke on mine,a friend of mine changed some capacitor and resistor and it works again even though not for long.


----------



## siamco

Radeon 7 is generally a very reliable video card. Nothing happens to her from work, even in "hot" mode. And the noise of the ventilators, I would say, is quite normal. But the code 43 problem is shocking. It arises by itself, even when the card is not in use, but simply in the computer! The usual operations will be performed, with the computer turning on and off, and the monitor is not even connected to the card, it is not the main one. And here's a gift, Radeon 7 starts to show "code 43". I have a lot of experience with video cards, and indeed with computer hardware. But, that would break so expensive product, I see for the first time. It is also amazing that, despite the huge number of cases of this error, it is with Radeon 7. There is absolutely no information on the Internet about what, after all, is happening to it. Only talk that from "code 43" they die like flies! I think that since this problem haunts this map like a birth disease, the same thing fails. I have a couple of 1080ti's and have been working great for a few years now. And two Radeon 7s failed the first time they were turned on. First !!! If I were the head of AMD, I would have shot myself in shame, but they are raving about this problem. Morons


----------



## Offler

siamco said:


> Radeon 7 is generally a very reliable video card. Nothing happens to her from work, even in "hot" mode. And the noise of the ventilators, I would say, is quite normal. But the code 43 problem is shocking. It arises by itself, even when the card is not in use, but simply in the computer! The usual operations will be performed, with the computer turning on and off, and the monitor is not even connected to the card, it is not the main one. And here's a gift, Radeon 7 starts to show "code 43". I have a lot of experience with video cards, and indeed with computer hardware. But, that would break so expensive product, I see for the first time. It is also amazing that, despite the huge number of cases of this error, it is with Radeon 7. There is absolutely no information on the Internet about what, after all, is happening to it. Only talk that from "code 43" they die like flies! I think that since this problem haunts this map like a birth disease, the same thing fails. I have a couple of 1080ti's and have been working great for a few years now. And two Radeon 7s failed the first time they were turned on. First !!! If I were the head of AMD, I would have shot myself in shame, but they are raving about this problem. Morons


I dont think that people here encountered that error. Try following:

1. Reinstall graphic driver.
2. Reinstall Mainboard driver.
3. Unplug and reinstall the graphic itself.


----------



## galkinvv

Hi all!
I'm reassembling a radeon7, and ran into a very unexpected problem: it has two compatible connectors near the led plug/socket... and I forgot which connector was used before disassembly.
Physically they are both completely fine. Does anyone know which connector is regular for led and what is the purpose of the other connector?


----------



## skline00

I thnk the sockets have different connectors.


----------



## galkinvv

They are NOT electrically identical/parallel, put unfortunately physically they are fully compatible. The plug fits perfectly in to both sockets.

And radeon 7 radiator has only one led plug, so there is "2 sockets and 1 plug" question.


----------



## galkinvv

Anwsering my own question
I found this photo: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/05/Radeon_VII_(Vorderseite).jpg

It is visible that the led is pluged into near-the-side socket (in my photo above it is the right, white socket). On the board it is numbered J4010.


----------



## nadamythos

Any news on this?


hellm said:


> I need someone who can unbrick their VII. I was working on the BIOS lock for some Navi cards and found something which could also work for the VII, but i need someone who is willing to test this. If the BIOS is flashable it still could give a black screen at boot, so you would need another GPU to unbrick it.
> If it does boot we have a lot of other options.
> [deleted]


----------



## RTSi

siamco said:


> Radeon 7 is generally a very reliable video card. Nothing happens to her from work, even in "hot" mode. And the noise of the ventilators, I would say, is quite normal. But the code 43 problem is shocking. It arises by itself, even when the card is not in use, but simply in the computer! The usual operations will be performed, with the computer turning on and off, and the monitor is not even connected to the card, it is not the main one. And here's a gift, Radeon 7 starts to show "code 43". I have a lot of experience with video cards, and indeed with computer hardware. But, that would break so expensive product, I see for the first time. It is also amazing that, despite the huge number of cases of this error, it is with Radeon 7. There is absolutely no information on the Internet about what, after all, is happening to it. Only talk that from "code 43" they die like flies! I think that since this problem haunts this map like a birth disease, the same thing fails. I have a couple of 1080ti's and have been working great for a few years now. And two Radeon 7s failed the first time they were turned on. First !!! If I were the head of AMD, I would have shot myself in shame, but they are raving about this problem. Morons


Hi siamco,
Do you found solution how to fix it? I have same problem with this Radeon VII code 43. Tried reflash, different drivers, on different mother boards same sh.. Maybe you found from where this problem come? Or maybe you gave to the masters who rebuilds gpu and have any news how possible to fix them?


----------



## Offler

1. Anyone in this thread with MB which supports Resizable BAR / Clever Memory Access?
2. If you are looking for UEFI supported vBIOS for Radeon VII:








ASRock Phantom Gaming X Radeon VII 16G


<b>Clock: GPU / Memory</b>, Boost Clock: 1750 MHz / 1 GHz, Base Clock: 1400 MHz / 1 GHz<br /><b>Key Specification</b>, AMD Radeon VII Graphics, GPU with 7nm Process Technology, 16GB 4096-bit HBM2, 3 x DisplayPort / HDMI, 280 x 125 x 40 mm<br /><b>Key Features</b>, Triple Fan Design, Metal...




www.asrock.com





My Radeon VII is Sapphire, but its completely identical to any other manufacturer.


----------



## Offler

If anyone wondered... YES Radeon VII does support Resizable BAR.


----------



## thomasck

thomasck said:


> I did not get lucky in this one. Freezes, hangs, crashes, black screens. I've tried both hdmi and DP, different cables low and high quality ones, hdmi 1.4, 2.0, 2.1, DP 1.2, 1.4 etc. Tried lowering the refresh rate of the main screen, tried matching the refresh rates but nothing helped. I won't go into swapping drivers, the card works great with any driver since 19.X.X. I'm just going to send the monitor back, and wait until is possible to buy a 30X0 or a 6X00XT and later on I'll think again about a second screen. Thanks you all!


Well, I've tried again and this time I had luck. I thought then in getting with the same resolution of the main screen so I got a an AOC 27" 1440P 144Hz. I am using the DP that came with it (usually cheap ones) and no issues in any situation.


----------



## Bart

I just put a Barrow GPU block on my Radeon VII, replacing the crappy EK Vector block, and holy smokes what a difference! The Barrow block combined with the stock aluminum vented back plate is awesome! I also used Kingpin KPX thermal paste on the GPU core. Junction temps are now in the mid 60s under load (GPU temps in the mid 30s), and the GPU boosts comfortably to around 2050-2070mhz. All I did in MPT was set power to 325W, clock limit to 2100mhz. Then OC the HBM to max 1200mhz in the AMD drivers. 

Barrow hits homeruns sometimes, and it looks like this is one of them:









I used the spare thermal pads that came with the block to cover the hot spots on the back of the GPU, and put the stock back plate on top:


----------



## Vlad Dv

Hello everybody,
I have bought my Sapphire Radeon VII on Amazon Warehouse Deals for about 700 Euro. It came with no picture and error 43. I contacted Sapphire Team, but they rejected to help me and said I need to apply to Amazon. Amazon can only refund my money, but I would like to have a working card. So, I tried everything - drivers, reflashing, Pixel Patcher etc. - nothing works. GPU Z finds the card, but says it has 0 memory and 0 GPU Clock.
Yesterday I opened a ticket on Sapphire site, described the problem and mentioned, that I bought my card on Amazon.
They replied me today "Please, test the card within another PC". I described the problem in more detailed way and sent them an archive with the photos and screenshots...

Has anyone experience with Sapphire Team? If they replied me with a proposal, is there any hope to get a RMA?


----------



## Offler

Vlad Dv said:


> Hello everybody,
> I have bought my Sapphire Radeon VII on Amazon Warehouse Deals for about 700 Euro. It came with no picture and error 43. I contacted Sapphire Team, but they rejected to help me and said I need to apply to Amazon. Amazon can only refund my money, but I would like to have a working card. So, I tried everything - drivers, reflashing, Pixel Patcher etc. - nothing works. GPU Z finds the card, but says it has 0 memory and 0 GPU Clock.
> Yesterday I opened a ticket on Sapphire site, described the problem and mentioned, that I bought my card on Amazon.
> They replied me today "Please, test the card within another PC". I described the problem in more detailed way and sent them an archive with the photos and screenshots...
> 
> Has anyone experience with Sapphire Team? If they replied me with a proposal, is there any hope to get a RMA?


After what you tried, testing the card in a different PC is a logical step.

In case the card is damaged, ask Amazon for refund.As its secondary purchase there is little to nothing what Sapphire can do for you,you might ask at AMD forums...

Also what Mainboard you have, and how much watts your PSU has?


----------



## Vlad Dv

Offler said:


> After what you tried, testing the card in a different PC is a logical step.
> 
> In case the card is damaged, ask Amazon for refund.As its secondary purchase there is little to nothing what Sapphire can do for you,you might ask at AMD forums...
> 
> Also what Mainboard you have, and how much watts your PSU has?


Yes, I already tested the card within another PC. I have Lenovo (Model H535) motherboard and PSU Deepcool 750 Watt.
Yes, I can return the card to Amazon and can also try to sell it on Ebay (may be even for more money), but I would like to have a working card and can not understand - why is it not possible?


----------



## Offler

Vlad Dv said:


> Yes, I already tested the card within another PC. I have Lenovo (Model H535) motherboard and PSU Deepcool 750 Watt.
> Yes, I can return the card to Amazon and can also try to sell it on Ebay (may be even for more money), but I would like to have a working card and can not understand - why is it not possible?


Lenovo? If the whole system was made by them, there might be problems when installing 3rd party hardware - you might need a whitelist bios to add anything.

Any mainboard by Asus, AsRock, Gigabyte?


----------



## Vlad Dv

Offler said:


> Lenovo? If the whole system was made by them, there might be problems when installing 3rd party hardware - you might need a whitelist bios to add anything.
> 
> Any mainboard by Asus, AsRock, Gigabyte?


Hello Offler, I tested the card in the computer store, I don't know what mainboard they have, but they told there is no signal also. Moreover, the card is recognized by Windows 10, so I don't it is because of Lenovo, since I also tested about 40 graphic cards within this system, both AMD and NVIdia - all worked fine. There was also one RX 570 with error 43, but after reflashing it works normally...
Apropos, the problem seems to be possibly a manufacturing problem








XFX Amd Radeon VII, No Display, vBios flash doesn't work and Code 43...


@eidairaman1 @XFXSupport Hi guys, so yesterday i opened up the card and did some testing to see if there is anything obvious that may be causing the card to malfunction. So what i found is that the gpu chip is getting hot when the pc turns on and i checked the vrms and they do have voltage as...




www.techpowerup.com




If so, only RMA can bring me a working card...


----------



## Offler

Vlad Dv said:


> Hello Offler, I tested the card in the computer store, I don't know what mainboard they have, but they told there is no signal also. Moreover, the card is recognized by Windows 10, so I don't it is because of Lenovo, since I also tested about 40 graphic cards within this system, both AMD and NVIdia - all worked fine. There was also one RX 570 with error 43, but after reflashing it works normally...
> Apropos, the problem seems to be possibly a manufacturing problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFX Amd Radeon VII, No Display, vBios flash doesn't work and Code 43...
> 
> 
> @eidairaman1 @XFXSupport Hi guys, so yesterday i opened up the card and did some testing to see if there is anything obvious that may be causing the card to malfunction. So what i found is that the gpu chip is getting hot when the pc turns on and i checked the vrms and they do have voltage as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.techpowerup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, only RMA can bring me a working card...


It does not look like a manufacturing problem...

The thing is that Radeon VIIs were available for a short period of time in early 2019 from February to May. Then they become completely unavailable and at least retailers in my country were unable to get them - i even did not received AsRock card i ordered, i had Sapphire instead. People here and on other forums reported mainly driver issues and no ability to overclock the card.

The Code 43 issue started to surface at the end of 2020, and mostly on cards from secondary market. These are either cards which ran 24/7 as a mining rigs (Radeon VII has up to 4 teraflops which is 4x more per watt as other GPUs) or might be fake parts.

Can you provide full photos of your card?


----------



## Vlad Dv

Offler said:


> It does not look like a manufacturing problem...
> 
> The thing is that Radeon VIIs were available for a short period of time in early 2019 from February to May. Then they become completely unavailable and at least retailers in my country were unable to get them - i even did not received AsRock card i ordered, i had Sapphire instead. People here and on other forums reported mainly driver issues and no ability to overclock the card.
> 
> The Code 43 issue started to surface at the end of 2020, and mostly on cards from secondary market. These are either cards which ran 24/7 as a mining rigs (Radeon VII has up to 4 teraflops which is 4x more per watt as other GPUs) or might be fake parts.
> 
> Can you provide full photos of your card?


Hello, Offler, my card does not look like a fake one, it has the same serial number on the box and on the card itself, which is found in Sapphire database the seal is not broken, etc. And it does not look like a very used (though I am not sure, because I do not know, how to differ the card used hardly for mining).
I attach the photos, if you need more - let me know...


----------



## Offler

Vlad Dv said:


> Hello, Offler, my card does not look like a fake one, it has the same serial number on the box and on the card itself, which is found in Sapphire database the seal is not broken, etc. And it does not look like a very used (though I am not sure, because I do not know, how to differ the card used hardly for mining).
> I attach the photos, if you need more - let me know..


Box and card looks exactly like mine, aside from few details (I dont have TC:GH at the back on a sticker) - so the card looks real.

So i will go step by step:
- Any PCI-E riser? If yes, try to remove it.

Report from GPUz looks weird on bus Interface. 2.0...
You probably used UEFI bios i linked earlier (version looks same). With original Sapphire bios, the UEFI is not available and card is always on 3.0. With AsRock bios it has UEFI support but the PCI-E switches between 1.1 and 3.0. Nothing else. Thats why it looks weird.

What power supply do you have?
I would suggest something at 600-700watts, with 2 8pin connectors. No adaptors...

Update mainboard chipset driver, try again.


----------



## Vlad Dv

Offler said:


> Box and card looks exactly like mine, aside from few details (I dont have TC:GH at the back on a sticker) - so the card looks real.
> 
> So i will go step by step:
> - Any PCI-E riser? If yes, try to remove it.
> 
> Report from GPUz looks weird on bus Interface. 2.0...
> You probably used UEFI bios i linked earlier (version looks same). With original Sapphire bios, the UEFI is not available and card is always on 3.0. With AsRock bios it has UEFI support but the PCI-E switches between 1.1 and 3.0. Nothing else. Thats why it looks weird.
> 
> What power supply do you have?
> I would suggest something at 600-700watts, with 2 8pin connectors. No adaptors...
> 
> Update mainboard chipset driver, try again.


Hello Offler, thanks for your replies. I do not use any Risers. The card has UEFI bios, BUT I can not start up in UEFI mode from my build-in graphic card - to do it I must switch to CMS mode in my motherboard Bios only then Windows starts.
I have backed up my Vbios and reflashed it with the ones from Techpowerup site (the have 4 versions there, 2 of them have an image error, but 2 work). Re-flashed successfully, but error 43 remains. I returned to the original Vbios now. I tried also Pixal Patcher and Red Editor - no results.
I use DeepCool PSU 750 Watt with 2 8 pins connectors and no adapters...

I do not know how to update mainboard chipset driver - are you sure this may help after all written above?


----------



## Offler

Vlad Dv said:


> Hello Offler, thanks for your replies. I do not use any Risers. The card has UEFI bios, BUT I can not start up in UEFI mode from my build-in graphic card - to do it I must switch to CMS mode in my motherboard Bios only then Windows starts.
> I have backed up my Vbios and reflashed it with the ones from Techpowerup site (the have 4 versions there, 2 of them have an image error, but 2 work). Re-flashed successfully, but error 43 remains. I returned to the original Vbios now. I tried also Pixal Patcher and Red Editor - no results.
> I use DeepCool PSU 750 Watt with 2 8 pins connectors and no adapters...
> 
> I do not know how to update mainboard chipset driver - are you sure this may help after all written above?


a) Try following








4 Quick Ways to Fix AMD Error Code 43 on Windows 10


If your Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems with the (code 43) AMD, solve it by updating your drivers.




windowsreport.com





I remember i had that kind of issue for a short while, and the problem was just that system had old residual driver, while on top of it was installed much newer Radeon Software. Even when i unistalled the driver, Windows downloaded it and it might corrupt the driver.

If it does not work, boot in Safe mode, open device manager, show hidden device and uninstall all AMD graphic drivers you might find.

b) if you have AMD CPU\chipset just check here:


https://www.amd.com/en/support



Just select your chipset\socket and download the package.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Core 43 with Radeon 7, u got a dead GPU.


----------



## Vlad Dv

ZealotKi11er said:


> Core 43 with Radeon 7, u got a dead GPU.


What does it mean "core"? Do you mean "code"? Could you please provide the reasons for your decision? Are there reliable ways to determine that the problem is exactly with GPU?


----------



## Vlad Dv

Offler said:


> a) Try following
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Quick Ways to Fix AMD Error Code 43 on Windows 10
> 
> 
> If your Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems with the (code 43) AMD, solve it by updating your drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> windowsreport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember i had that kind of issue for a short while, and the problem was just that system had old residual driver, while on top of it was installed much newer Radeon Software. Even when i unistalled the driver, Windows downloaded it and it might corrupt the driver.
> 
> If it does not work, boot in Safe mode, open device manager, show hidden device and uninstall all AMD graphic drivers you might find.
> 
> b) if you have AMD CPU\chipset just check here:
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/support
> 
> 
> 
> Just select your chipset\socket and download the package.


I have a question. Wehn your Radeon 7 had that kind of issue, were you able to start your PC with Radeon 7? I would understand a driver problem, if the card sends a signal, but do not work properly - but with no signal - how can it be a problem with AMD drivers?


----------



## Offler

Vlad Dv said:


> I have a question. Wehn your Radeon 7 had that kind of issue, were you able to start your PC with Radeon 7? I would understand a driver problem, if the card sends a signal, but do not work properly - but with no signal - how can it be a problem with AMD drivers?


Zealot probably meant Code 43. If its an ex-mining card (highly probable) it might be dead.

I was able to start the system, while there was a chance that:
a) There will be black screen.
b) Driver will crash post-boot at least once or twice
c) Code 43

I had few BSODs when i attempted to upgrade driver from 19.5.2. That was fixed by proper uninstallation. You may try to use tool called DDU.


----------



## Vlad Dv

Offler said:


> Zealot probably meant Code 43. If its an ex-mining card (highly probable) it might be dead.
> 
> I was able to start the system, while there was a chance that:
> a) There will be black screen.
> b) Driver will crash post-boot at least once or twice
> c) Code 43
> 
> I had few BSODs when i attempted to upgrade driver from 19.5.2. That was fixed by proper uninstallation. You may try to use tool called DDU.


I already used DDU and did not install any Adrenaline or so after that, Windows finds the card and install the driver.
My card does not event a black screen - there is just no signal on the monitor - the lamp there remains yellow.
Many of these card got error 43 after the open box or after 1-2 months of use. You could read in the net about it.
Yes, I admit the problem with GPU, but some details give me a hope.
Namely, it was 2 times when Device Manager reported this card as working properly - one time after reflashing and another time without any reason, but after restarting the error came back. 
The second moment is - why the card demands CMS mode in Bios, if Vbios has UEFI? I just can not explain it...

I just got an email from Sapphire Team. They write 
_we are sadly not able to help customers from Amazon with rma service. The contracts that Amazon wanted from us prevent any help/rma service for their customers.
You please have to get a solution from your dealer Amazon. We are really sorry about this._
And Amazon says - no RMA in system - only return for refund, which is the last solution for me, since I would be happy to get it working...


----------



## Offler

Vlad Dv said:


> I already used DDU and did not install any Adrenaline or so after that, Windows finds the card and install the driver.
> My card does not event a black screen - there is just no signal on the monitor - the lamp there remains yellow.
> Many of these card got error 43 after the open box or after 1-2 months of use. You could read in the net about it.
> Yes, I admit the problem with GPU, but some details give me a hope.
> Namely, it was 2 times when Device Manager reported this card as working properly - one time after reflashing and another time without any reason, but after restarting the error came back.
> The second moment is - why the card demands CMS mode in Bios, if Vbios has UEFI? I just can not explain it...
> 
> I just got an email from Sapphire Team. They write
> _we are sadly not able to help customers from Amazon with rma service. The contracts that Amazon wanted from us prevent any help/rma service for their customers.
> You please have to get a solution from your dealer Amazon. We are really sorry about this._
> And Amazon says - no RMA in system - only return for refund, which is the last solution for me, since I would be happy to get it working...


Dont use Microsoft Driver.

I got error 43 exactly because of it.


----------



## Vlad Dv

Offler said:


> Dont use Microsoft Driver.
> 
> I got error 43 exactly because of it.


Actually, I don't use it, Windows make it, when it finds a card. 
And I repeat - you have a WORKING card, with the signal posted. If I would have such a card - it would be completely another story...


----------



## Offler

Vlad Dv said:


> Actually, I don't use it, Windows make it, when it finds a card.
> And I repeat - you have a WORKING card, with the signal posted. If I would have such a card - it would be completely another story...


People reported that they changed HDMI/DP cable and everything was ok.
Check this for example:





I had similar situation, and if you really want to keep Radeon VII, try everything before RMA.


----------



## Vlad Dv

Offler said:


> People reported that they changed HDMI/DP cable and everything was ok.
> Check this for example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had similar situation, and if you really want to keep Radeon VII, try everything before RMA.


Before RMA?? I would be just happy, if I could RMA this card. But for some stupid reasons, which I still can not understand, it is impossible...


----------



## sirbaili

Hi Guys
Wanted to share my OC experience with RADEON VII Water cooled
My TimeSpy Graphics Score is 10622
1.250v Core And 2175MHZ 
Average Run Frequency is 2115Mhz
I am attaching settings in Adrenalin
Also Max T JUNCTION Temperature is about 60 Degrees Celsius and Normal Die Temperature is about 35 Degrees CelsiusI am cooling it with Barrow WaterBlock and with 480MM Radiator
Enjoy


----------



## Offler

sirbaili said:


> Hi Guys
> Wanted to share my OC experience with RADEON VII Water cooled
> My TimeSpy Graphics Score is 10622
> 1.250v Core And 2175MHZ
> Average Run Frequency is 2115Mhz
> I am attaching settings in Adrenalin
> Also Max T JUNCTION Temperature is about 60 Degrees Celsius and Normal Die Temperature is about 35 Degrees CelsiusI am cooling it with Barrow WaterBlock and with 480MM Radiator
> Enjoy


I was about to say that the Tjunction looks unrealistic, but then i saw the radiator


----------



## Bart

Sirbali: very nice! I just replaced the EK Quantum Vector block with a Barrow block (that looks a lot like yours), and I maintained the stock backplate too. Great combo, although mine runs a bit warmer than yours. I did some 1440p gaming with The Outer Worlds new expansion and my junction topped out at 75C, GPU stayed in the low 40s.

Would you mind sharing some screenshots of your MPT settings?


----------



## Lupo91

Hi guys, does anyone know the thickness of the original Radeon VII air cooler pads ??


----------



## sirbaili

Bart said:


> Sirbali: very nice! I just replaced the EK Quantum Vector block with a Barrow block (that looks a lot like yours), and I maintained the stock backplate too. Great combo, although mine runs a bit warmer than yours. I did some 1440p gaming with The Outer Worlds new expansion and my junction topped out at 75C, GPU stayed in the low 40s.
> 
> Would you mind sharing some screenshots of your MPT settings?


Hi 
I did not use MPT - just the registry hack 1343+++ & ADRENALIN SOFTWARE
But to get to those voltages - trial and error of course.


----------



## Bart

Well it doesn't clock the highest. but according to Time Spy Extreme, my Radeon VII is 'legendary', LOL!



I did this silly thing more for a fun little test, 20mm aluminum heatsink sitting on 2 layers of Fujipoly (1.5mm each):



It might have helped a _bit_, maybe knocking the core down 1 or 2 degrees:


----------



## Jesaul

Bart said:


> Well it doesn't clock the highest. but according to Time Spy Extreme, my Radeon VII is 'legendary', LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> I did this silly thing more for a fun little test, 20mm aluminum heatsink sitting on 2 layers of Fujipoly (1.5mm each):
> 
> 
> 
> It might have helped a _bit_, maybe knocking the core down 1 or 2 degrees:


that's really impressive performance!
I can do myself 5863 graphics score on hot day only


----------



## thomasck

sirbaili said:


> Hi Guys
> Wanted to share my OC experience with RADEON VII Water cooled
> My TimeSpy Graphics Score is 10622
> 1.250v Core And 2175MHZ
> Average Run Frequency is 2115Mhz
> I am attaching settings in Adrenalin
> Also Max T JUNCTION Temperature is about 60 Degrees Celsius and Normal Die Temperature is about 35 Degrees CelsiusI am cooling it with Barrow WaterBlock and with 480MM Radiator
> Enjoy


That's a great result. Every time I see someone going so high in clocks/voltage I wonder if my card is that bad overclocker, or is faulty (I've got it since release and play everything without issues) or if I have a bad mount despite had been reseated the block few times. I've got a Bykski block, and can't go higher than 1975Mhz, so I stay around 1110mV for that. Seems my card crashes when power-draw is over 250+-.


----------



## Bart

thomasck said:


> That's a great result. Every time I see someone going so high in clocks/voltage I wonder if my card is that bad overclocker, or is faulty (I've got it since release and play everything without issues) or if I have a bad mount despite had been reseated the block few times. I've got a Bykski block, and can't go higher than 1975Mhz, so I stay around 1110mV for that. Seems my card crashes when power-draw is over 250+-.


You gain a lot by upping the power limit to 350W. I've not touched the voltage at all (yet).  But it does seem like these cards have ceilings. I set the power limit to 350W, and change the two max clock settings to 2200mhz. Mine will boost over 2100mhz sometimes, but mostly stays around 2050-2090.


----------



## thomasck

Bart said:


> You gain a lot by upping the power limit to 350W. I've not touched the voltage at all (yet).  But it does seem like these cards have ceilings. I set the power limit to 350W, and change the two max clock settings to 2200mhz. Mine will boost over 2100mhz sometimes, but mostly stays around 2050-2090.


I've tried before with mpt and no avail. It is weird, about 2025 I already see some instability despite the JT temp is around 70C. I think I'm going to order some tg-pp10 to rule out a bad mount and try again. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasck

@Bart That is weird. If I just apply EvenMorePowerVII and set 2050/1125/1213mV using Adrenaline, I can see those clocks while benchmarking however the Timespy score does not scale, I still get around 9 776 in the graphcs score, like if I was at 1975/1125/1100mV. But I did not crash, maybe, because it did not scale so although the clocks were there but the performance was not. If I set those clock using MPT (one MPT is open I can see the limits are already set in there by the reg file that was applied previouly), I crash.


----------



## Jesaul

thomasck said:


> @Bart That is weird. If I just apply EvenMorePowerVII and set 2050/1125/1213mV using Adrenaline, I can see those clocks while benchmarking however the Timespy score does not scale, I still get around 9 776 in the graphcs score, like if I was at 1975/1125/1100mV. But I did not crash, maybe, because it did not scale so although the clocks were there but the performance was not. If I set those clock using MPT (one MPT is open I can see the limits are already set in there by the reg file that was applied previouly), I crash.


Increase power limit in Adrenalin to 100%


----------



## Bart

I've never used EvenMorePowerVII so I can't comment on that. Heck I could be doing this totally wrong, LOL! Recently I managed to somehow stop the Adrenaline software from even running (had to do a full reinstall), so I must have made a serious ID10T error somewhere. I think I _did_ touch the voltage, since that was set to 1275mv in MPT, so maybe that's where I went bad.


----------



## thomasck

@Jesaul it already is. I am going to do another round of tests with screenshots then I will post. Power draw goes up, clocks are sustained, but scores are the same or worse.


----------



## Bart

thomasck said:


> @Jesaul it already is. I am going to do another round of tests with screenshots then I will post. Power draw goes up, clocks are sustained, but scores are the same or worse.


I just re-did my OC, re-installed the latest optional driver, did a complete factory default reset, etc etc. At stock voltage but with power limit set to 350W, I was crashing Time Spy hard (no surprise there). So I had to bump that to 1250mv to start, now sitting at 1275mv. 1218 (default) is just too low for those higher clocks / power limit. I ended up capping the core at 2200mhz, capping the HBM at 1300mhz (but running at 1250). Under those settings Time Spy scores seem to be scaling, core is popping over 2100mhz sometimes (far more frequently in Fire Strike Extreme). My approach is to use MPT to set the max limits, and the higher boost ranges, and do the OCing in Adrenalin. Now I haven't done any PROPER stability testing yet either, gonna do some stress testing this afternoon But so far so good, I haven't wrecked the driver with these settings...yet.


----------



## skline00

Lupo91 said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know the thickness of the original Radeon VII air cooler pads ??


If you are talking about the thermal pad that covers the gpu module, I use a Therma Grizzly Carbonaut 32x32x2mm thick pad and it works Very well


----------



## Lupo91

skline00 said:


> If you are talking about the thermal pad that covers the gpu module, I use a Therma Grizzly Carbonaut 32x32x2mm thick pad and it works Very well


No, I wanted to know the thickness of the pads of the Vrm, Capacitors


----------



## thomasck

@skline00 are you using 2mm pad in the core? I was afraid of using some gelid 0.5mm. I will give a go then.


----------



## skline00

thomasck, I took the waterblock off the Rad VII when I got the RX 6800. I went back to air-cooling the Rad VII with an AIO on the 3900x sitting on a Gigabyte X570 Aurous Elite mb. Tried to find a thermal pad that closely mirrored the original gpu thermal pad for the Air cooled Rad VII.

The Thermal Grizzly thermal pad mentioned above 32mmx32mmx2mm works well. All other stock thermal pads for the VRM etc were used.


----------



## serave

After not using the stock cooler for a long time, i had this problem where the fan would stuck at 100%, anyone have experienced such things before?

and what did you go with it?


----------



## grandosegood

hey guys, does anyone have a stock radeon vii cooler/ heatsink assembly they would be interested in selling me (preferably XFX)? Thanks.


----------



## BlackFox1337

Well this is just great! Turned off my PC to swap my RMA PSU, now I get no display. BIOS does not see the card. Very strange. I wonder if the card is dead now...


----------



## thomasck

Hello all! 
Do you guys believe is worth it to upgrade from the Radeon VII to the 6700XT? In the case, sure the guy is a miner because he is offering me the 6700XT + some money.

But, performance wise, what do you think? 
My RVII is not a great overclocker anyway, I can not go any further than 1965/1125/1110mV without some issues.
What do you think?


----------



## SoloCamo

More performance, less power draw, and cash on top? Take it. As long the deal seems legit of course and going from 16gb to 12gb doesn't bother any specific applications you use. 

Thinking about selling mine as well at these prices but something inside of me absolutely HATES knowing the card will just be mined to death. I'm running a conservative 1810 / 1175 / 1006mV on air and it's more than plenty for the games I play.


----------



## thomasck

I backed up with the deal. They other part lured me saying both 6800XT and 6900XT would be way better than the RVII for mining therefore I'd never find a deal with those to. He ended up with the RVII and I stayed with my old big friend card 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RBZ10R

Completely random question, has anyone tried flashing the Radeon VII Pro bios to a Radeon VII?

There is one on techpowerup AMD Radeon Pro VII VBIOS

in terms of the hardware they would be very similar 3 DP 1 HDMI vs 6 mini DP so I would assume the ID's for the 3 DP's would be fine HDMI might not work though.

Tempted to try flashing but just checking if anyone else has done it prior?


----------



## RBZ10R

Forgot to add it would be good to get access to the Radeon Pro Drivers and tools etc


----------



## psychoe

Hello Everyone

I have 2x AMD VII both with the same issue no display

They both have no display however they fans spin and lights come on

If boot with another card as the primar, they are recognised by the computer as 113-D3600200-106 but not memory is shows strange issue and this if for both (Gigabyte and XFX)7

No Warranty on either

Can anyone recommend a place I could send for repair


----------



## diggiddi

Any body wanting to sell their Radeon VII? Send me message and lets talk


----------



## Offler

I would like to post some info about Resizable bar:










If you flash Radeon VII with the UEFI bios (lets say with AsRock) and your MB does support Above 4G addressing and Resizable BAR, this is as far you can get.
Resizable Bar is active in OS, as you can see that Radeon VII is capable to address 'Large Memory Range'.

Apparenlty Resizable Bar isnt officially supported by AMD on Radeon VII.

BUT:
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000

Get to 'KMD_RebarControlMode'.

0 - Unsupported
1 - Enabled
2 - Disabled.

The value will switch to 0 upon reboot, these are Catalyst 21.8.1.

Can anyone confirm that the setting has any effect?

GPU-Z will not change and Cyberpunk 2077 is probably the only game i own to be even aware of this feature.


----------



## grandosegood

So, i put together a new build with an Asus Z490-E, i9-10900KF, 32GB, Radeon VII. I clean installed, used latest optional AMD drivers, installed registry edit with EvenMorePowerVII, then i adjusted my clocks and power limits from the AMD software. However, the memory clocks up to 1200mhz like I set, but the core clock can't seem to get past 1750mhz, even though i've set it to 1950 or 2100. Is it the latest 2021/2022 drivers that prevent me from core overclocking? Can anyone suggest a fix to get core overclock working? Thanks.


----------



## thomasck

From my past experience I used to set all within MPT and never touched Adrenaline for anything clock, voltage, and power wise. It's a pain to reboot at every changed applied to MPT, but every time I tried to use Adrenaline when MPT had been set already, I got the exact same issue as you are facing, core clock locked at a wrong frequency. Adrenaline stooped working correctly for me around the drivers 19.5.2 IIRC. 
After that, I was using MPT exclusively. I've upgraded to the 6900XT and adrenaline works just fine with it, but it did not with the Radeon VII after the mentioned driver.


----------



## Offler

grandosegood said:


> So, i put together a new build with an Asus Z490-E, i9-10900KF, 32GB, Radeon VII. I clean installed, used latest optional AMD drivers, installed registry edit with EvenMorePowerVII, then i adjusted my clocks and power limits from the AMD software. However, the memory clocks up to 1200mhz like I set, but the core clock can't seem to get past 1750mhz, even though i've set it to 1950 or 2100. Is it the latest 2021/2022 drivers that prevent me from core overclocking? Can anyone suggest a fix to get core overclock working? Thanks.


At some point i stopped to trust AMD driver for core overclocking (just core, rest seems to work fine) so i used MSI Afterburner instead.


----------



## nickcnse

Has anyone gotten one of these cards to work again after display issues? Mine will run the OS just fine, browse the internet just fine but will not game/mine without blackscreening (well now it gives radeon error). Tried older drivers/newer drivers, flashed the bios multiple times, tried multiple registry editors, amd clock patcher, multiple installs of the OS, multiple power supplies and multiple rigs but it just won't stay stable. Thanks in advance. I'm hoping I'm missing something simple.


----------



## Neoony

Offler said:


> I would like to post some info about Resizable bar:
> 
> View attachment 2542833
> 
> 
> If you flash Radeon VII with the UEFI bios (lets say with AsRock) and your MB does support Above 4G addressing and Resizable BAR, this is as far you can get.
> Resizable Bar is active in OS, as you can see that Radeon VII is capable to address 'Large Memory Range'.
> 
> Apparenlty Resizable Bar isnt officially supported by AMD on Radeon VII.
> 
> BUT:
> Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000
> 
> Get to 'KMD_RebarControlMode'.
> 
> 0 - Unsupported
> 1 - Enabled
> 2 - Disabled.
> 
> The value will switch to 0 upon reboot, these are Catalyst 21.8.1.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the setting has any effect?
> 
> GPU-Z will not change and Cyberpunk 2077 is probably the only game i own to be even aware of this feature.


Also check this modded driver









Amernime Zone AMD Software: Adrenalin / Pro Driver - Release Discovery 22.12.2 WHQL


Right, its never clear whether its the same thing or not Tried Legacy ASIC and now SAM appears enabled [IMG] Does this mean both are enabled now? I...




forums.guru3d.com





I have been trying this since ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Motherboard got Resizable BAR support just now.

These posts describe roughly what I did








Amernime Zone AMD Software: Adrenalin / Pro Driver - Release Discovery 22.12.2 WHQL


Hello, I usually use Radeon Software Slimmer to slim down my driver like this [ATTACH] [ATTACH] [ATTACH] Sadly I can't use this utility with your...




forums.guru3d.com












Amernime Zone AMD Software: Adrenalin / Pro Driver - Release Discovery 22.12.2 WHQL


Hello, I usually use Radeon Software Slimmer to slim down my driver like this [ATTACH] [ATTACH] [ATTACH] Sadly I can't use this utility with your...




forums.guru3d.com





At least got SAM enabled









Cant say much about any effects so far. Yet to mess around with it.

AMD Ryzen 7 1800x
AMD Radeon VII
Asus Crosshair VI Hero


----------



## Neoony

Single quick test in Red Dead Redemption 2 (Vulkan, pretty high settings which I usually use)

SAM disabled









Then Enabled SAM and also rebooted just in case.

SAM Enabled









Will have to try more when I got more time

Also I guess its possible the modded drivers already add some performance, as they seem to have some tweaks.
If anyone feels like testing, maybe also try official vs modded drivers if you get the chance


----------

